# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Jätkäsaaren raitiotie

## 339-DF

Helsinki ei ilmeisesti järjestäkään asuntomessuja Jätkäsaaressa vuonna 2012, kuten aiemmin kaavailtiin. Raitiotien ensimmäisen vaiheen oli määrä olla käytössä messuihin mennessä. Ensimmäinen vaihe käsittää linjojen 8 ja 6 jatkeen siten, että 8 jatkuisi Itämerenkadulta Länsisatamankatua suunnilleen Laivapojankadun risteykseen asti, minne tulisi tilapäinen kääntöpaikka molemmille raitiolinjoille. Linja 6 tulisi Hietalahdesta samaan paikkaan.

Syksyn aikana on määrä simuloida erilaisia raitiotievaihtoehtoja ja niiden kuormituksia Jätkäsaaressa, ja valita niiden perusteella ainakin ensimmäinen toteutusvaihe, joka voi olla edellä kuvattu tai joku muu. Pyrkimys olisi, että ehdotus ensimmäisistä vaiheista etenisi lautakuntakäsittelyyn ennen vuodenvaihdetta. Samalla käsiteltäneen myös lopullista raitiolinjastoa.

KSV:han on tutkinut myös mahdollisuuden viedä raitiotie keskustasta Jätkäsaareen Kampin kautta. Bulevardia nopeampi reitti kulkee Simonkadun, Malminrinteen ja Ruoholahdenkadun kautta. Reitti on mahdollinen ja ilmeisesti yksi simuloitavista. Se ei kuitenkaan ole vielä ensimmäisessä vaiheessa todennäköinen.

Liikennelaitoksella on tiettyjä haluja toteuttaa Jätkän linjapidennykset, tai ainakin linjan 8 pidennys, samoihin aikoihin Crusellinsillan eli sillan Ruoholahdesta Jätkäsaareen (Länsisatamankatu) valmistumisen kanssa. Tällöin uusi rata olisi käytössä jo 2009. Yhteydelle olisi tarvetta jo nyt, sillä Jätkäsaaren pohjoisosassa on jo nyt kerrostaloasutusta vailla kohtuullista joukkoliikenneyhteyttä. Silta on kustannussyistä viivästynyt, sen (ja raitiotien) piti olla käytössä jo vuonna 2004. Nyt kaupunginhallitus on päättänyt, että silta on rakennettava vuosina 2008-2009. Silta on tarpeellinen mm. siksi, että Jätkäsaaren rakennustöiden aikana liikenne siellä tulee lisääntymään.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitäs mieltä foorumilaiset ovat Jätkän tulevista linjoista? Sinnehän on tutkittu kaikenlaisia vaihtoehtoja, "perinteisten" 6:n ja 8:n jatkojen ohella mahdollisuutta viedä 9 ja/tai 10 Jätkään reittiä Simonkatu - UKK - Malminrinne - Ruoholahdenkatu - Laivapojankatu ja vielä haaroitella niitä eri tavoin 9A/B:ksi ja 10A/B:ksi.

HKL:n kaavailuissa Kampin halki kulkeva, Bulevardia nopeampi rata, ei kuulu ykkösvaiheeseen, vaan ykkösvaiheessa 6 ja 8 jatkuvat Länsisatamankatua / Laivapojankatua ko. katujen risteykseen, minne tulee tilapäinen kääntöpaikka molemmille linjoille. Bussi 15 palvelee edelleen satamaa. Yhteys Jätkästä metroon on tärkeä, samoin suora keskustayhteys. Siksi kaiketi kaksi linjaa heti alussa.

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että ensimmäisessä vaiheessa eli toivon mukaan 2009 Crusellinsillan valmistuttua, ratikka olisi saatava alueelle ja sen olisi korvattava linja 15(A) kokonaan. Kuitenkaan matkustajamäärät eivät tässä vaiheessa perustele kahta linjaa, eikä siihen välttämättä ole vaunujakaan, ellei käydä Saksassa pikaostoksilla  :Wink: 

Miten olisi siis reitti Kaivokatu - Kamppi - Ruoholahdenkatu - Itämerenkatu - Länsisatamankatu - saaren halki tulevan katuverkon ja kaavan mukaan terminaalin edustalle? Tällöin pärjättäisiin yhdellä linjalla, joka tarjoaisi yhteydet sekä keskustaan että metroon. Tässä vaiheessa 6 ja 8 jäisivät ennalleen. Investointi Ruoholahdenkatuun on suuri, mutta ei mene hukkaan. Sama kai se on, tehdäänkö se 2008 vai 2015.

Etuja: Bussi 15 kustannuksineen häviäisi. Jätkän liikenne alkuvaiheessa ei edellytä kahta linjaa (vuoroväli olisi ruuhkassa 3-4 min!), ja varsinkin kutosen liikenne saattaa Arabianrannan asutuksen lisääntymisen myötä tihentyä vielä nykyisestä. Mitä pitempi linja, sitä kalliimmaksi kapasiteetin lisääminen tulee semminkin kun kapasiteetille ei ole mitään käyttöä Erottajalta etelään. Ja vielä: vaikka kierto Itämerenkadun kautta hidastaa matkaa jonkin verran, sillä saavutetaan yhteys metroon ja Kampin läpi menevä nopea keskustayhteys ratikalla. Ratikka Bulevardin kautta on hitaampi, joten kokonaismatka-aika keskustan ja Jätkän välillä ei pidentyne.

Entäs mikä linja? Vaihtoehdot lienevät 1, 6, 9.

1 kulkisi Kruununhaasta Mikonkatua asemalle ja sitten Jätkään. Se on huono vaihtoehto, koska liikennöintiajan kasvattaminen (joka päivä 23 asti) ja vuorovälin tihentäminen tulee kalliiksi. Lisäongelmia saadaan Perämiehenkadun liikenteen järjestämisestä. Etuina ovat minimi päällekkäisyys metron kanssa sekä Käpylän raitiolinjan vieminen ydinkeskustaan, millä voidaan haluttaessa saada säästöjä bussiliikenteestä. Niitä haluja kuitenkaan tuskin on, kun ei niitä ole tähänkään asti löytynyt.

6 olisi päällekkäinen metron kanssa Sörkasta Ruohikseen, mikä ei ole järkevää. Jos 6 kulkisi Jätkään, Hietalahden lenkki jäisi linjalle 10 (sehän päättyy Erottajalle 2008 tilanteessa). Tiheään kulkevan 10:n jatko Hietalahteen tulee kuitenkin kalliiksi, eikä ole matkustajamäärien puolesta perusteltavissa. Sen voisi toki jakaa niin, että vain joka toinen vuoro jatkaa Hietalahteen ja joka toinen kääntyy jo Erottajalla. Toinen vaihtoehto on viedä 6 Jätkään, 9 Hietalahteen ja 10 Kirralle. Halvempi ja selkeämpi kuin 10:n vieminen Hietalahteen.

9 olisi päällekäinen metron kanssa Hakiksesta Ruohikseen, mikä ei ole järkevää, mutta ainakin ongelma on pienempi kuin linjalla 6. Alkuvaiheessa en usko, että 9:n vuorovälit ovat kovin tiheät, joten siinä mielessä se sopisi Jätkään hyvin. Liikennöintiajat ovat oikeat ja kapasiteetti riittävä. Alkuvaiheessa Jätkä ei edes vaatine yöliikennettä. 10 kulkisi Kirralle.

Nämä siis ajatuksia ensimmäisen vaiheen linjastosta. Mitä mieltä muut ovat?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miten olisi siis reitti Kaivokatu - Kamppi - Ruoholahdenkatu - Itämerenkatu - Länsisatamankatu - saaren halki tulevan katuverkon ja kaavan mukaan terminaalin edustalle? Tällöin pärjättäisiin yhdellä linjalla, joka tarjoaisi yhteydet sekä keskustaan että metroon. Tässä vaiheessa 6 ja 8 jäisivät ennalleen. Investointi Ruoholahdenkatuun on suuri, mutta ei mene hukkaan. Sama kai se on, tehdäänkö se 2008 vai 2015.


Juuri tämä kiinnostaa. Jos saisin "häärätä" täysin tunnepohjalta, hahmottelisin linjausta jostain Eerikinkadun - Hietalahdenkadun jne. kautta. Harmi kyllä se taitaisi olla yhtä hidas kuin Bulevardinkin kautta kulkeva reitti, joten Kampintorin reitti olisi ehkä toimivampi. Mulle taisi jäädä joku kompleksi päälle siitä, kun vanha kuutonen aikanaan poistettiin Eerikinkadun - Lapinlahdenkadun -reitiltä...  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

Tuota kompleksia voisi helpottaa se KSV:n piirtämä ykkönen Lapinlahdenkadulle.  :Smile:  Vaikka tuskinpa sitä oikeasti tulee.  :Sad: 

Kampin läpi on harvinaisen fiksu ajatus. Malminrinteeseen ja Ruoholahdenkadulle pitäisi vaan saada omat kaistat. Malminrinteessä ne mahtuisivat, mutta kun sinne tulee 2-suuntainen pyörätie. Ehkä sitä voisi sitten muokata uudelleen, kun ratikka tulee? Ruoholahdenkadullakin luulen, että hyvällä tahdolla sinne saataisiin joukkoliikennekaistajärjestelyt, yhdistettyä bussi+rv-kaistaa edes. KSV:n arvioiden mukaan tuo reitti on kuitenkin autojen seassakin Bulsaa nopeampi (mikä on kyllä helppo uskoa, BUlsa on harvinaisen toivoton, vaikka ehkä sitä peruskorjauksen yhteydessä jotenkin parannetaan?).

----------


## moxu

Se, mink&#228; verran J&#228;tk&#228;saareen lopulta tarvitaan omaa joukkoliikennett&#228;, riippuu isosti siit&#228;, pannaanko sp&#229;ralinjat palvelemaan my&#246;s L&#228;nsiterminaalin ja mahdollisesti Sammonnokkaan rakennettavan toisen matkustajaterminaalin asiakkaita. Jos ei, voisivat 6 ja 8 hyvin riitt&#228;&#228;kin, jos kyll&#228;, tarvittaisiin terminaaleille oma "sukkulalinja", jonka numeroksi tulisi k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; vanha hyv&#228; 5 (jonka toinen p&#228;&#228;te voisi olla esim.Skattalla ja reitti vaikka Mansku-Arkadia-Mechelininkatu).

Terminaaliliikenteess&#228;, jonka koodaaminen saattakin olla yksi l&#228;hitulevaisuuden mielenkiintoisimmista kysymyksist&#228; Helsinginniemell&#228;, voisi ehk&#228; tulla kyseeseen my&#246;s Rautatiekatujen v&#228;lisess&#228; kuilussa kulkeva rata. Voisiko t&#228;ss&#228; olla paikka pikaraitiotielle tai l&#228;hijunalinjalle L&#228;nsiterminaalista asemalle tai Pasilaan?

----------


## 339-DF

Jlk:n esityslistassa 7.9.2006 kerrotaan J&#228;tk&#228;n suunnittelutilanteesta:




> J&#228;tk&#228;saaren suunnittelussa on varauduttu raitioratoihin monipuolisesti niin, ett&#228; alueelle on mahdollista j&#228;rjest&#228;&#228; kattavat raitioliikenneyhteydet. Raitioliikenne hoitaa ainakin keskustayhteyksi&#228;, alueen sis&#228;isi&#228; yhteyksi&#228; sek&#228; yhteyden Ruoholahden metroasemalle ja matkustajasatamaan. Rataverkko toteutuu vaiheittain J&#228;tk&#228;saaren rakentumiseen liittyen. Lopputilanteessa J&#228;tk&#228;saareen liikenn&#246;i kaksi tai kolme raitiovaunulinjaa. *Raitioliikenteen palvelua t&#228;ydennet&#228;&#228;n tarpeen mukaan bussiliikenteell&#228;.*
> 
> Suunnitelluilla raitiolinjoilla on yhteys J&#228;tk&#228;saaren keskukseen, minne alueen palvelut keskittyv&#228;t. *T&#228;lt&#228; osin radat valmistuvat heti J&#228;tk&#228;saaren rakentamisen alkuvaiheessa, ja nykyiset linjat 6 ja 8 voidaan jatkaa sinne v&#228;liaikaiselle k&#228;&#228;nt&#246;paikalle. Uudet asukkaat p&#228;&#228;sev&#228;t n&#228;in v&#228;litt&#246;m&#228;sti raitioliikenteen palvelun piiriin.*
> 
> Liikennelaitoksen ja kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston yhteisty&#246;n&#228; tutkitaan syksyn 2006 kuluessa J&#228;tk&#228;saaren raitioteiden toteutusvaiheiden vaihtoehtoisia linjastoratkaisuja ja alueen raitioliikenteen kytkemist&#228; kantakaupungin raitioverkkoon.


Lihavoinnit allekirjoittaneen.

Bussiliikenne kuulostaa ainakin lopputilanteessa turhalta. Alkuvaiheessa sataman liikenne hoidetaan kuitenkin niill&#228;.

V&#228;liaikaisen k&#228;&#228;nt&#246;paikan voisi tuon tekstin perusteella todellakin olettaa olevan k&#228;yt&#246;ss&#228; jo 2009 Crusellinsillan valmistuessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Terminaaliliikenteess&#228;, jonka koodaaminen saattakin olla yksi l&#228;hitulevaisuuden mielenkiintoisimmista kysymyksist&#228; Helsinginniemell&#228;, voisi ehk&#228; tulla kyseeseen my&#246;s Rautatiekatujen v&#228;lisess&#228; kuilussa kulkeva rata. Voisiko t&#228;ss&#228; olla paikka pikaraitiotielle tai l&#228;hijunalinjalle L&#228;nsiterminaalista asemalle tai Pasilaan?


T&#228;m&#228; ratakuilu onkin kuin aarre H:gin keskustassa. Suora yhteys keskustan l&#228;nsipuolen l&#228;pi ilman ha-liikenteen haittoja ja samaan paikkaan ja tasoon, mihin tulee koko junaliikenne + pohjoisen suunnan bussiliikenne.

Olemmekin ehdottaneet ratakuilun k&#228;ytt&#246;&#228; Espoon pikaratikalle TramWestiss&#228; (www.tramwest.fi). Tai siin&#228; voisi olla Oberhausenin tapainen joukkoliikennekatu sek&#228; ratikoille ett&#228; busseille. Miksei siin&#228; voisi olla junille kelvollinen yhteys satamaan Turun sataman raiteen tapaan (vaikka VR Oy ei liene kiinnostunut siit&#228;k&#228;&#228;n) tulevien operaattoreiden k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n. Yksi hurjin ajatus, jonka on tainuut julkisesti sanoa &#228;&#228;neen ensi kerran Jyrki Kasvi (vihreiden kansanedustaja Espoosta), olisi k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; kuilu osana Espoota kiert&#228;v&#228;&#228; l&#228;hijunalenkki&#228;. Siis l&#228;nsimetron sijasta olisi Espoon keh&#228;rata R-asema - Kivenlahti - Kauklahti - Rantarata - R-asema.

Mutta mit&#228;p&#228; haluavat ne H:gin kaupunkisuunnittelijat, jotka el&#228;v&#228;t yh&#228; 1960-luvun autoilua ihannoivan Smith-Polvisen lumoissa? Tietenkin keskustatunnelia, joka kuilun kohdalla olisi parhaimmillaan 2 x 6-kaistainen. Siis sek&#228; nykyisess&#228; katutasossa ett&#228; nykyisess&#228; kiskojen tasossa olisi 3+3-kaistainen kaupunkimotari. Sit&#228;h&#228;n me Helsinkiin tarvitsemmekin!

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Jlk tulee käsittelemään Jätkäsaaren raitiotietä kokouksessaan 30.11. Simuloinnit lienee tehty ja nyt on tarkoitus valita vaihtoehdoista paras jatkosuunnittelua varten.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Tietenkin keskustatunnelia, joka kuilun kohdalla olisi parhaimmillaan 2 x 6-kaistainen. Siis sekä nykyisessä katutasossa että nykyisessä kiskojen tasossa olisi 3+3-kaistainen kaupunkimotari. Sitähän me Helsinkiin tarvitsemmekin!


3+3 raiteinen raideyhteys keskustan halki... Hiivatin Asjallista.  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta käsittelee torstaina Jätkäsaaren aloitusalueen asemakaavaa. Esityslistatekstissä painotetaan toistuvasti raitioliikenteen roolia alueen joukkoliikenteen hoitajana ja joukkoliikenteen tärkeyttä ylipäätään. Raitiotielle on piirretty omat kaistat koko matkalle (ks. havainnekuva esityslistassa http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Kaupunki.../070820173.pdf ). Myös pysäkkien paikat on kaavassa katsottu valmiiksi.

Joukkoliikennelautakunnalle tulee vielä tukalat paikat, jos siellä yritetään selittää jotain liityntäbusseista ja Ruoholahden metroasemasta.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mainitsemistasi esimerkikeistä Jätkäsaari on paikka, jolle väännetään "tavoitesuunnitelmaa" vuodelle 2025. Silti suunnitelmassa tämä talo eli Suunnittelyksikkö suosii vaihtoehtoja, joissa pyörii edellen busseja ja ratikoiden päätehtävä on syöttää Ruoholahden metroasemaa...


Jätkäsaaren aloitusosan kaava oli esittelyssä meillä toisessa lautakunnassa eli kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnassa viime torstaina. Esityslistan teksti sanoo yksiselitteisesti, että Jätkäsaaren joukkoliikenne perustuu raitioteihin.

Itse kaavassa tämä asia on keskeisellä tavalla otettu huomioon siten, että raitiotiet ja ratikkapysäkit ovat olennainen osa alueen rakennetta ja toimintaa. Pysäkit on merkitty jo kaavaan, koska kaavassa ovat myös pysäkkeihin liittyvät palvelut ja muut alueen toiminnot.

Itsekin kaavoitusta opiskelleena ja ymmärtävänä voin todeta, että tällaiseen kaavaan ei ole olemassa vaihtoehtoa bussi metroasemalle. Ratikka voi kyllä korvata bussin, mutta ei päin vastoin. Jätkäsaaresta ei ole tulossa mikään metsälähiö, jossa on rypäs pistetaloja metroasemakauppakeskuksen ympärillä.

Valinta ratikan ja metro+bussiliitynnän välillä on tehty jo vuosia sitten kun Jätkän kaavoitus on aloitettu. Raitioliikenteen pääsuunta on niemeltä itään Mechelininkadulle, josta edelleen kohti keskustaa. Metroasema ei ole siellä päin - tai no on tietysti, lähin sillä suunnalla on Kamppi.  :Smile: 

Meidän lautakunnassa on myös huolta siitä, onko Jätkäsaaressa tarpeeksi pysäköintitilaa. Sitä halutaan enemmän kuin lähistöllä muualla, missä ihmisillä on käytössään keskustan ylivoimainen joukkoliikenne eli ratikka. Pysäköinnistä ja tukkoisista kaduista tuleekin ongelma, jos Jätkäsaaren liikennettä aletaan vääntää samaan suuntaan kuin vaikka Vuosaarta. Se toimii henkilöautoilla ja rinnalla metrolla+liitynnällä.

Ei ole meille esitetty mitään laskelmia, mutta kun osaan laskea itsekin, en keksi konstia, jolla liityntäliikenne olisi yhden tai kahden asemavälin metromatkalla kilpailukykyinen keskustaan tulevan ratikan kanssa. Ratikka on ajanut Jätkästä keskustaan ennen kuin bussi on selvittänyt itsensä Ruoholahden metorasemalle ja sieltä on kävelty laiturille odottamaan metron lähtöä.

Metro kulkee tietenkin "ilmaiseksi" Ruoholahdesta Rautatieasemalle, mutta bussin pyörittäminen ei ole ilmaista. Bussiliikenteen sujuvuutta voi myös matkustaa kokeilemaan nykyiselle 15:lle. Ratkaisevaahan ei ole se, mitä joukkoliikenne maksaa, vaan paljonko sillä on tuloja. Jos se "ilmainen" metro ei houkuttele lipun ostajia, niin kannattavuus jää aika kehnoksi. Ja sitten on parkkipaikoista pulaa.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Itse kaavassa tämä asia on keskeisellä tavalla otettu huomioon siten, että raitiotiet ja ratikkapysäkit ovat olennainen osa alueen rakennetta ja toimintaa. Pysäkit on merkitty jo kaavaan, koska kaavassa ovat myös pysäkkeihin liittyvät palvelut ja muut alueen toiminnot.


Tämä ei ole lainkaan estänyt HKL:n suunnitteluyksikköä esittelemästä parhaina vaihtoehtoja, joissa bussit ja ratikat kulkevat muita kuin kaavaan merkittyjä reittejä. Esimerkiksi kapealle Selkämerenkadulle on haluttu tunkea bussi tai ratikka sen sijaan (tai rinnalla), että käytettäisiin kaavassa varattuja joukkoliikennekaistoja. Liikenteen ruuhkautumista ei tulevien alueiden osalta ole tapana huomioida, kun laskentamalliin syötetään linjojen ajonopeuksia. Olisihan melkoinen ponnistus päätellä, että Jätkäsaaren liikenne tulee olemaan ruuhkaista.




> Valinta ratikan ja metro+bussiliitynnän välillä on tehty jo vuosia sitten kun Jätkän kaavoitus on aloitettu.


Tätä valintaa ei kuitenkaan voi tehdä yksin KSV. Täytyy toivoa, että riidan pitkittyessä todelliset päätökset siirretään lautakunnille ja lautakunnissa osataan ajatella.




> Bussiliikenteen sujuvuutta voi myös matkustaa kokeilemaan nykyiselle 15:lle.


Sanotaan nyt vaikka niin, ettei mikään pakota panemaan laskentamalliin 15A:n nykyistä todellista ajoaikaa. En mieluiten näin julkisesti sano sen tarkemmin mitä olen tästä kuullut, kun en sitä täysin pysty vahvistamaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Arvostan Laten rohkeita sanoja. Toivottavasti rehellisyys ei käänny Sinua vastaan, Late.

Olen itsekin ihmetellyt sitä Selkämerenkadun kikkailua. Toki sillä tavoin saadaan molemmat Jätkän ratikat metron liityntälinjoiksi ja samalla kuutosesta niin toivottoman hidas (keskustaan 16-17 min eli yhtä kauan kuin Munkasta), että saadaan metroon paljon matkustajia. Ja se kai sitten on tarkoituskin.

Kslk voinee ottaa kantaa siihen, että raitioteitä ei rakenneta muualle kuin sinne, minne kaavavarauksetkin on tehty. Ilman kaavaa ei tule rataa, ilman kslk:n hyväksyntää tuskin tulee kaavaa, vaikka tietysti teoriassa voisi tulla.

Edelleen kslk voinee ottaa kantaa siihen, että raitioyhteyden on oltava mahdollisimman nopea, tehokas ja siis vailla turhia mutkia (tarkoittaa nopeaa rataa Kampin kautta). Kampin kautta matka-aika ratikalla keskustaan on 7 min. Siihen ei metroliityntä mitenkään pysty.

Jlk:n olisi kyllä nyt syytä toppuutella innokkaita metrovirkamiehiä ja muistuttaa heitä siitä, että kun kerran Jätkä raitiotien varaan suunnitellaan, niin ratikasta pitää kanssa tehdä mahdollisimman hyvä. Tottakai yhteys metroonkin on tärkeä, mutta toissijainen. Keskustan ja Jätkän väliset matkat tehdään raitiovaunulla, ilman vaihtoa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tuota noin, minä en ole lakia sen kummemmin lukenut, mutta eikös asia ole niin, että asemakaava on lainvoimainen asiakirja, siis sen vastainen rakentaminen ilman poikkeuslupaa on yksinkertaisesti rikos ihan riippumatta siitä, rakentaako väärin yksityinen tai kaupunki. Siis jos kaavaan on merkitty tietyt raitiotiet ja pysäkit, niin tasan tarkkaan juuri ne on rakennettava eikä mitään muuta. Yleensähän kaavaan ei ole merkitty esimerkiksi joukkoliikenteen pysäkkejä jolloin niitä voi joukkoliikenteen tilaajat voivat sijoittaa ne niin kuin haluavat. 

Että tältä kannalta tuntuu aika ihmeelliseltä. Tietenkään kaava ei (käsittääkseni) ole vielä vahvistettu ja luonnollisesti HKL:llä on oikeus antaa asiasta lausunto, joka voi johtaa siihen, että kaava otetaan uudestaan käsittelyyn. Sikäli jos asemakaavan vahvistavat tahot (lautakunta ja sitten valtuusto? korjatkaa jos muistan väärin) välittävät ottaa hkl:n lausunnon huomioon. Lasketaanko suunnitteluosastolla sen varaan, että kaava ei mene läpi ehdotettuna. Vai onko toiminta niin sektoroitunutta, että tällaista asiaa ei huomata ottaa huomioon. 

Ainakaan hallinnon tilasta ei kerro hyvää, jos joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä Jätkään ei ole syntynyt yhteistä käsitystä. Kyllähän joukkoliikenne pitäisi yhteistuumin suunnitella kaava-arkkitehtien ja liikennesuunnittelijoiden kesken. Ja päälinjoiltaan etukäteen päättää kummassakin lautakunnassa. Tilanne, missä hlk:n suunnitteluosasto suunnittelee kokonaan riippumatta asemakaavan valmistelusta on vähintäänkin noloa. Jos hkl ei katso voivansa noudattaa nyt ehdotettua asemakaavaa, peli pitäisi viheltää poikki ja katsoa kummassakin lautakunnassa ja tarvittaessa kaupunginhallituksessa/valtuustossa, miten asia oikein tehdään ja sitten tehdä sekä kaavoitus että liikennesuunnittelu sen mukaan. Kun en asiaa tarkemmin tunne, niin en tiedä onko kyse siitä, että a) kaavoituksen yhteydessä ei ole riittävästi pidetty hkl:n suunnitteluosastoa ajan tasalla, b) suunnitteluosastossa ei ole välitetty/ymmärretty mitä kaavoituksessa tehdään vaiko c) suunnitteluosasto on vain päättänyt (yrittää) runnoa läpi oman käsityksensä. Mutta se on varmaa, että ei kaavoitus ja joukkoliikenteen suunnittelu saisi mennä noin epätahtiin.

Ja tietenkin asemakaava on aina ensisijainen: se on kuin laki, sitä ei saa rikkoa. Kaikki muu, myös joukkoliikenteen järjestely täytyy sopeuttaa asemakaavaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Jos kaavaa ei ole, niin rataa ei voi tehdä. Se on ihan selvä. Mutta kaavaa voi aina muuttaa. Ei ysikään muuten olisi syntynyt.

Jos kaava on, ja kaavassa raitiotie, niin ei se pakota sitä rataa rakentamaan. Kaavaan tulee varaus raitiotielle, sellainen on nytkin Länsisatamankadulla siinä Itämerenkadun risteyksen eteläpuolella. Ja sitten on helppo rakentaa, kun ei vaadita kaavamuutoksia.

Kuitenkin epäilen, Ville, että skenaario C on tässä tapauksessa se todennäköisin. Ei KSV:llä, joka huolehtii tiedotuksesta ihan jo yleisönkin suuntaan aika hyvin, ole intressejä pimittää omaa kaavavalmisteluaan. HKL-Suy vaan tekee mitä tahtoo ja toivoo, että se menee sitten elimissä läpi, niin kuin yleensä meneekin. Hiukan suomin tässä joukkoliikennelautakuntaa, joka tuntuu allekirjoittavan suurin piirtein mitä vaan virkamiesten päähän pälkähtää. Vastaankin saa väittää!

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jos kaavaa ei ole, niin rataa ei voi tehdä. Se on ihan selvä. Mutta kaavaa voi aina muuttaa. Ei ysikään muuten olisi syntynyt.


Näinhän asia tietysti on. Mutta voisi kyllä ajatella, että kaupunkisuunnittelulautukunta ei noin vain olisi muuttamassa radan linjausta heti sen jälkeen kun se on alun perin kaavaan nimen omaan laittanut ne juuri sinne missä ne ovat. Mutta olet kyllä aivan oikeassa, että jotkut ovat tasa-arvoisempia kuin toiset ja voivat rakentaa kuten haluavat ja kaavat korjataan jälkeenpäin sopiviksi. Tuleepa mieleen eräskin Sanomatalo. Mutta ken elää, se näkee. Ainakin minusta on toivoa, että linjausten muutos ei tule menemään läpihuutojuttuna. Kaavoituspuolen oma arvovalta on kuitenkin pelissä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Periaatekysymykset ovat varsin yksinkertaisia.

Raitiotien rakentaminen on osa maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain määrittelemää kadunpitoa. Lain saa haettua Finlexistä, www.finlex.fi




> 85 §
> Kadun rakentaminen
> 
> Katu rakennetaan kunnan hyväksymän suunnitelman mukaisesti. Katu on suunniteltava ja rakennettava siten, että se sopeutuu asemakaavan mukaiseen ympäristöönsä ja täyttää toimivuuden, turvallisuuden ja viihtyisyyden vaatimukset. Suunnitelmaa laadittaessa on vastaavasti noudatettava, mitä 62 §:ssä säädetään.
> 
> Suunnitelmasta säädetään tarkemmin asetuksella.


Koska raitioteitä ei yleisesti ole Helsingin (ja Turun...) asemakaavoissa erikseen merkitty asemakaavaan, mutta asemakaavassa on joissakin tapauksissa osoitettu raitiotie, lähtökohdat ovat yksinkertaiset:

1. Jos raitiotietä ei ole erikseen merkitty asemakaavaan, raitiotien voi rakentaa katutilaan katusuunnitelman mukaisesti, jos se siihen mahtuu ja muutoin täyttää lain vaatimukset.
2. Jos raitiotie on merkitty asemakaavaan, se tulee rakentaa asemakaavan mukaisesti. Muutenhan raitiotie ei lain tarkoittamalla tavalla "sopeudu asemakaavan mukaiseen ympäristöönsä."

Käytännössä kaavoittaja voi pakottaa HKL:n siihen, että raitiotie tehdään vain kaavoittajan haluamaan paikkaan.

Jos asiasta lipsutaan, valveutuneet kansalaiset voivat tarttua asiaan. Suomessahan kaavoituksen ja sen toteuttamisen laillisuusvalvonta on käytännössä jätetty kansalaisten omatoimisuuden varaan kaavoja koskevan valitusoikeuden kautta.

Kiista on kuitenkin sikälikin absurdi, että tähänastiset raitiotien laajennukset (Katajanokka, Länsi-Pasila, Pikku-Huopalahti, Arabianranta) on tehty kaavoittajien aloitteesta ja kaavoittajan haluamalla tavalla.

----------


## late-

> Jos kaavaa ei ole, niin rataa ei voi tehdä. Se on ihan selvä. Mutta kaavaa voi aina muuttaa. Ei ysikään muuten olisi syntynyt.


Kuten Mikko Laaksonen jo totesikin Helsingissä ei ole ollut tapana merkitä raitioteitä asemakaavoihin. Asemakaavoihin on merkitty vain katualueet (tai liikennealueet) ja vasta katusuunnitelmissa on määritelty tarkemmin mihin raitiotie sijoitetaan. Poikkeuksena Jokerin ja Viiran reittejä on varattu eksplisiittisesti uudempiin kaavoihin.

Jätkäsaaren kaavaan on poikkeukselliseti merkitty ratikkapysäkkien paikat. Itse raitiotietä kaavaan ei ole merkitty. HKL:n toivoma linjan 6 sakkokierros ei välttämättä sisällä kaava-alueella yhtään lisäpysäkkiä, joten kaavan kirjainta se ei riko. Lisäpysäkki tulisi Ruoholahden alueelle Selkämerenkadulle metroaseman taakse (missä ei tosin ole tilaa, mutta väliäkös tuolla) eli toisen asemakaavan alueelle, jossa pysäkkien paikkoja ei samalla tavalla ole kiinnitetty.

Kierros olisi siis nykyiseltä linjan 6 päättäriltä pohjoiseen Itämerenkadulle, alas Selkämerenkatua ja sitten uutta Välimerenkatua kohti Jätkäsaaren kärkeä. Linja 8 taas käyttäisi Itämerenkatua ja Länsisatamankatua. Kiemurtelu ilmeisesti siksi, että muuten yhdeltä Jätkäsaaren pysäkiltä ei saada suoraa yhteyttä Ruoholahden metroasemalle. Pysäkin palvelualueelta on helposti metron suunnitteluohjeet täyttävä 500 metrin kävelymatka samaiselle metroasemalle, mutta se ei nyt riitä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jätkäsaaren kaavaan on poikkeukselliseti merkitty ratikkapysäkkien paikat. Itse raitiotietä kaavaan ei ole merkitty. HKL:n toivoma linjan 6 sakkokierros ei välttämättä sisällä kaava-alueella yhtään lisäpysäkkiä, joten kaavan kirjainta se ei riko.


Tuota en ajatellutkaan ja kun katsoin, asemakaavapiirroksessa ei tosiaankaan ole merkittynä kuin vain pysäkit. Sen sijaan kaavaselostuksessa sanotaan mitä selkeimmin "Kiskot asemakaava-alueella rakennetaan Välimeren- ja Tyynenmerenkaduille. Raitiotiet erotellaan ajoneuvoliikenteestä omille kaistoilleen kadun keskellä." ja toisaalla "Raitiovaunuyhteys alueelle rakennetaan molemmista päätulosuunnista: Idästä Mechelininkadun liittymästä ja pohjoisesta rakennettavaa Crusellinsiltaa pitkin." Ja vielä selvyyden vuoksi "Jätkäsaaren joukkoliikenne hoidetaan raitiovaunuilla." Kaavaselostus on yhtä lailla osa asemakaavaa kuin kaavapiirros ja kumpaakin täytyy noudattaa. Näin ollen kutosen linjaaminen hkl:n suunnitteluosaston ajattelemalla tavalla vaatii kaavan muutoksen. Taikka tässä vaiheessa tietysti kaavan hyväksymistä toisenlaisena kuin on esitetty. 

Linjastoa kaava ei kuitenkaan sido, mutta käsittääkseni itse ratoja ei voi toteuttaa kuin vain sellaisina kun havainnekuvassa on piirretty. Ja saa korjata, jos olen ymmärtänyt jotain väärin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kaavaselostus on yhtä lailla osa asemakaavaa kuin kaavapiirros ja kumpaakin täytyy noudattaa.


Suomalaisen kaavoitusta koskevan lainsäädännön mukaan kaavaselostus ei varsinaisesti ole osa asemakaavaa. Asemakaava esitetään kartalla ja sen osia ovat myös kaavamerkinnät ja määräykset. Selostus ei ole osa asemakaavaa.
Se on vain asemakaavaratkaisua selostava asiakirja, jolla on juridista merkitystä ratkaistaessa sitä, perustuuko asemakaava riittäviin selvityksiin ja onko ratkaisut perusteltu.




> Asemakaavaan liittyy selostus, jossa esitetään kaavan tavoitteiden, eri vaihtoehtojen ja niiden vaikutusten sekä ratkaisujen perusteiden arvioimiseksi tarpeelliset tiedot siten kuin asetuksella tarkemmin säädetään.

----------


## Haltia

> Hiukan suomin tässä joukkoliikennelautakuntaa, joka tuntuu allekirjoittavan suurin piirtein mitä vaan virkamiesten päähän pälkähtää. Vastaankin saa väittää!


Suomi pois  :Smile:  Mutta väitän silti vastaan, että ei ihan mikä tahansa mene läpi! Oman empiirisen kokemuksen mukaan yhtälö on sellainen, että mitä kauemmin olet lautakunnassa istunut, useammin virkamiesten mukaisesti äänestät/mielipiteesi luot. Maallikkona saattaa tietysti olla virkamiehistöä vastaan avuton olo, mutta aika kivasti suuta saadaan auki kokouksissa. 

Jätkäsaaresta tarkemmin blogissa (ollut ja tulee olemaan kun tilanne etenee).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suomalaisen kaavoitusta koskevan lainsäädännön mukaan kaavaselostus ei varsinaisesti ole osa asemakaavaa. Asemakaava esitetään kartalla ja sen osia ovat myös kaavamerkinnät ja määräykset. Selostus ei ole osa asemakaavaa.


Tämä on mielenkiintoinen kysymys, josta keskustelin aikanaan edesmenneen H:gin yleiskaavapäällikön kanssa. Lakiteksti on nimittäin epätarkka. Jos "kaavaan liittyy", niin mitä se loppujen lopuksi merkitsee? Tulkinta siitä, että kaavaa voidaan toteuttaa kaavaselostusta vastaan on johtanut siihen, että kaavaselostukset alkavat käytännössä olla kirjoitetut asemaakaavan merkintöjen selityksien yhteyteen. Tällä tavoin ei ole enää kiistanalaista, tuleeko asemakaavaan liittyvää verbaalisesti selitettyä asiaa noudattaa vaiko ei.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Keskustelun kuluessa on osin selvinnyt kaavan ja kadun tekemisen prosessi, mutta kertaan sen selvyyden vuoksi vielä.

Asemakaava ei ole liikennesuunnitelma, vaan kaavassa liikenteelle jätetään "aukko", käytännössä valkoinen alue. Valkoisen alueen käytöstä tehdään erillinen katusuunnitelma, joka sisältää sitten kaistat, suojatiet, istutukset, raitiotien radan, pysäkit jne.

Helsingissä Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto tekee molemmat. Asemakaavaosasto kaavan ja liikennesuunnitteluosasto katusuunnitelmat. Molemmat käsittelee ks-lautakunta. Asemakaavan tekeminen on monivaiheinen prosessi, jossa lautakunta käsittelee periaatteet, kaavaluonnoksen, kaavaehdotuksen ja näihin liittyvät lausunnot ja kannanotot. Lopulta lautakunta lähettää kaavan hyväksyttäväksi valtuustoon. Nykyään ei muuta tarvita, valtuuston hyväkyntä antaa kaavalle lainvoiman.

Asemakaava ei pakota rakentamaan mitään. Mutta se estää rakentamasta asemakaavan vastaisesti. Kaavan mukaiseen rakentamiseen voidaan pakottaa muilla keinoin, kuten välillisesti korkealla kiinteistöverolla rakentamattomalle tontille tai kovemmilla määräyksillä ja uhkasakoilla. Mutta ne ovat muuta hallintoa kuin asemakaavan tekemistä.

Jätkäsaari on minusta nostanut esille tavallaan tarpeettoman kysymyksen siitä, kuka Helsingissä liikenteen suunnittelee. Sillä minusta kysymys on itsestään selvä. Liikenteen suunnittelee KSV, joka kaavoitustyön yhteydessä on pakotettu tekemään päätökset liikenteestä, koska ilman liikennettä asemakaava ei voi toimia. Eikä minusta tässä tee eroa se, onko kyse henkilöautoista vai joukkoliikenteestä. Kumpaakaan ei voi irrottaa kaavan suunnittelusta, vaikka joku liikenneinsinööri luulisi voivansa suunnitella liikennettä kaavasta irrallaan. Uskallan sanoa näin, koska olen itse liikenneinsinööri.

Arvelen, että Helsingissä ehkä ovat menneet roolit jossain määrin sekaisin historian saatossa. KSV on kaupungin suunnittelija ja HKL on joukkoliikenteen operaattori.

Vaikka HKL onkin tällä hetkellä sekä tilaaja että operaattori, sen tilaajatoimintakin on operaattoriluonteista. HKL:n tehtävä on huolehtia siitä, että kaupungissa on ja toimii joukkoliikenne. Mutta aivan samoin kuin bussiliikenteenkin kanssa, HKL ei voi suunnitella ajavansa raitiovaunuja tai metrojunia siellä, missä on taloja tai missä ei ole raiteita. Kuten ei bussilinjojakaan voi vedellä mistä mieli tekee vaan on tyydyttävä sellaisiin katuihin, joilla bussilla ajaminen on mahdollista. Ja ne kaduthan on suunnitellut KSV, joka on päättänyt, missä bussilla voi (ja pitää) ajaa.

Yhteenvetona ja pelkistetysti päättäminen Jätkäsaaren raitioteistä menee siten, että KS-lautakunta päättää asemakaavasta, jonka toiminta perustuu raitiotiehen. Ja KS-lautakunta päättä katusuunnitelmasta, jonka mukaan raitiotien rata rakennetaan. Molemmissa KSLTK kuulee HKL:ää, jonka lausunnosta asioissa päättää Joukkoliikennelautakunta (joka on itse asiassa HKL:n johtokunta).

KSV ja HKL ovat neuvotelleet asiasta pitkään, koska halutaan tietenkin suunnitella ja sopia asiat molempien asiantuntemusta ja toiveita huomioon ottaen. Kaikki prosessit, tämäkin, ovat vuorovaikutteisia.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Muunmuassa Jätkäsaaren raitioteistä ja monista muista mielenkiintoisista joukkoliikenneasioista puhutaan joukkoliikennelautakunnan iltakokouksessa 30.5:esityslista.

----------


## 339-DF

Pitäisin tässä vaiheessa järkevänä valita vaihtoehto 2, sillä siinä tehdään sekä Kampin rata, joka on ehdoton edellytys kilpailukykyisen keskustayhteyden saamiseksi Jätkäsaareen, että rakennetaan Jätkän sisällä verkko laajaksi ja palvelevaksi.

Se, millä numerolla olevia linjoja nyt piirrellään johonkin vuotta 2025 koskevaan karttaan ja mikä niistä tulee Bulevardia ja mikä Kampilta on oikeastaan aika samantekevää. Ei linjasto kuitenkaan parinkymmenen vuoden päästä ole tuollainen kuin nyt suunnitellaan. Jätkäsaaren työssähän ei ole otettu huomioon esim. Laajasaloa mitenkään. Jos nyt tehdään periaatepäätös ratojen rakentamisesta niin kyllä kysyntä sitten parinkymmenen vuoden päästä pakottaa tekemään linjastosta järkevän.

Ensimmäinen vaihe, josta nyt on tehtävä konkreettinen päätös, on mielestäni ehdottomasti Kampin läpi tulevan radan rakentaminen ja sen vieminen satamaan (linja 9). Samoin ensi vaiheessa linjan 8 pidentäminen Crusellinsillan yli Jätkäsaaren keskukseen on tarpeelllista. Kasia ei sada katuverkon keskeneräisyyden vuoksi ensi vaiheessa satamaan asti, mikä olisi tärkeää.

Kuten aiemmin olen todennut, Bulevardia kulkeva linja voi kartalla näyttää hyvältä ja ratainvestointina pieneltä, mutta matka-ajat ovat kaksinkertaiset verrattuna Kampin läpi tulevaan linjaukseen (laskelma: KSV), joten jos vain Bulevardin yhteys tehdään, niin silloin tieten tahtoen kiusataan jätkäsaarelaisia kun yritetään pakottaa heidät vaihtamaan metroon noin lyhyellä yhteysvälillä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ensimmäinen vaihe, josta nyt on tehtävä konkreettinen päätös, on mielestäni ehdottomasti Kampin läpi tulevan radan rakentaminen ja sen vieminen satamaan (linja 9).


HKL valittaa kovasti, kuinka radan rakentaminen Kampin läpi olisi kallista. Onkohan radalle laskettu hyöty/kustannussuhdetta? Kun se kerran nopeuttaisi selvästi matkaa Jätkäsaaresta keskustaan, tulisi matka-aikahyötyjen lisäksi vanha tuttu vaikutus Jätkäsaaren tonttien hintoihin.

----------


## 339-DF

Ei Kampin radalle erikseen, mutta noille kolmelle vaihtoehdolle on laskettu hk-suhteet, ja kuten esityslistassa sanotaan, puhtaasti tieteellisin perustein. 

Ksv:ssä, joka siis on kiinnostunut Jätkäsaaren kehittämisestä, Kampin rataa pidetään aivan oleellisena. HKL-Suy:ssä ollaan kiinnostuneita lähinnä siitä, miten pienellä rahalla liikenteen voi hoitaa. Tuo on ymmärrettävää sikäli, että ratainvestointi maksetaan HKL:n pussista eikä esim. tonttien arvonnousu paranna HKL:n taloutta mitenkään. Toisaalta jossain vaiheessa oli kyllä esillä sellainenkin vaihtoehto, että HKL:n ei tarvitsisi maksaa ratoja, mutta niiden hoito jäisi joka tapauksessa HKL:lle. Mitä enemmän rataa ja liikennettä, sitä enemmän kustannuksia HKL:lle.

On jotenkin surkuhupaisaa, että nyt on vaarana toteuttaa asukkaiden ja kaupungin kokonaisedun kannalta huono ratkaisu ihan vaan siksi, että kaupunki eli yksi lafka jyvittää rahansa eri virastojen kesken, ja jokainen virasto ajattelee vain omaa kirstuaan.

----------


## late-

> Ei Kampin radalle erikseen, mutta noille kolmelle vaihtoehdolle on laskettu hk-suhteet, ja kuten esityslistassa sanotaan, puhtaasti tieteellisin perustein.


Esityslistassa puhutaan liikennetieteestä. Olen kuullut, että oikeat liikennetietelijät Otaniemessä ihmettelevät miten meillä HKL:llä riittää pokkaa esittää tämänkaltaisia väitteitä.

Hyöty-kustannuslaskelmaa ei täältäkään käsin saa esiin, mutta oletettavasti se perustuu a) liikenteen hoidon kustannuksiin, b) laskennallisiin aikahyötyihin ja c) investointikustannuksiin.

On olemassa muitakin tärkeitä tunnuslukuja, jotka pitäisi saada esiin, vaikkei niitä laskelmaan suoraan panna:
1. Eri vaihtoehtojen yleistetyn matkavastuksen summa. Tämä kuvaa palvelutasoa, jota pelkkä matka-aikojen summa ei todellakaan kuvaa.
2. Jonkinlainen arvio eri vaihtoehtojen vaikutuksista Jätkäsaaren palvelurakenteeseen, maan arvoon ja arvostukseen asuinalueena. Sosiaalisten vaikutusten arviointi on tietysti vaikeaa, mutta vaikeus ei riitä tekosyyksi asian sivuuttamiselle.

Kaipaisin myös kunnollisia perusteluja väitteelle eri vaihtoehtojen palvelutasojen vastaavuudesta. Pelkkä matka-aikasumma ei ole riittävä kuten jo totesin.

Toivon myös, ettei hyöty-kustannuslaskelmissa ole mukana kalustoinvestointeja. Sellaisia ei tässä maassa tule arviointeihin sisällyttää valtion ohjeiden ja terveen järjen nojalla. Kaluston kustannukset sisällytetään liikennöintiin, jotta eri ratkaisut saadaan yhteismitallisiksi. Bussikaluston elinikä kun on olennaisesti pienempi kuin kiskokaluston.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Erityisesti mietityttää missä määrin vaihtoehto 3 olisi oikeasti ratikkamyönteinen. Kakkonen vaikuttaisi, siis vaikuttaisi, todellakin luontevimmalta. Onkohan siinä oletuksena, että kun ysi jatkaa Ruoholahden metroasemalle, kaikki menevät sinne ja haluavat siellä vaihtaa metroon? Tuskin, vaikka liikenne-ennusteet saattavat tuollaisen tuloksen tuottaa. Sinällään on plussaa, että tuonne metroon helposti pääsee, sillä metro on ihan kätevä länteen ja itään meneville. Varsinkin on hyvä, että laivaterminaalista pääsisi niin keskustaan kuin metroon. Kyllä kai raitioliikenteenkin kannalta parasta olisi, että olisi muutama selkeä linja riittävällä kapasiteetilla. Minne muualle Helsingissä menee kokonaista viisi - kuusi linjaa? No ei minnekään, jos ydinkeskustaa ei lasketa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kakkonen vaikuttaisi, siis vaikuttaisi, todellakin luontevimmalta. Onkohan siinä oletuksena, että kun ysi jatkaa Ruoholahden metroasemalle, kaikki menevät sinne ja haluavat siellä vaihtaa metroon? Tuskin, vaikka liikenne-ennusteet saattavat tuollaisen tuloksen tuottaa.


Sehän siinä juuri on oletuksena, ainakin jos EMMEilyt on tehty ilman vaihtosakkoa. Todellisuus onkin sitten yllätys suunnittelijoille  :Wink: 




> Sinällään on plussaa, että tuonne metroon helposti pääsee, sillä metro on ihan kätevä länteen ja itään meneville. Varsinkin on hyvä, että laivaterminaalista pääsisi niin keskustaan kuin metroon.


Jep, olen samaa mieltä siitä, että satamasta tulee päästä keskustan lisäksi myös poikittaisväylille, jotta kaikkien ei tarvitse suorittaa vaihtoa keskustan ruuhkissa. Linja 8 tarjoaa satamasta erinomaiset vaihtoyhteydet joka puolille kaupunkia. Harmi vaan, että katuverkko tulee rakentumaan niin hitaasti, että ainakin alkuvuosina kasia ei saa satamaan asti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toivon myös, ettei hyöty-kustannuslaskelmissa ole mukana kalustoinvestointeja. Sellaisia ei tässä maassa tule arviointeihin sisällyttää valtion ohjeiden ja terveen järjen nojalla. Kaluston kustannukset sisällytetään liikennöintiin, jotta eri ratkaisut saadaan yhteismitallisiksi. Bussikaluston elinikä kun on olennaisesti pienempi kuin kiskokaluston.


Jos näin on laskettu, on tehty perusteellinen virhe. Eli kalusto on laskettu kahteen kertaan.

HKL:n esittämän Laajasalon riisutun metron kohdalla HKL väittää, että KSV:n laskemasta HK-suhteesta puuttuu raitiovaunukalusto ja HKL esittää oman ratikan HK-suhdeluvun, johon se on lisännyt 50 Me raitiovaunujen hankintakustannuksia. HKL:n esittämä luku on kuitenkin väärä, sillä KSV on laskenut kaluston liikennöintikustannuksiin, kuten kuuluukin.

HK-laskelmista ei voi sanoa mitään, jos niitä ei ole esitetty. Puheet "liikennetieteestä" ovat erikoisia. HK-suhteelle on LVM:n ohje, jonka merkitys on siinä, että LVM haluaa hankkeiden arviointiin sisältyvän ohjeiden mukaisen tavan laskea HK-suhde, jotta laskelmat ovat keskenään vertailukelpoisia.

Tämä valitun tavan "tieteellisyyttä" voi arvioida hyvin siten, että pelkästään investointien kuoletuksen laskeminen diskonttauksen sijasta muutamalla muulla taloustieteen yleisesti käyttämällä kuoletustavalla johtaa aivan eri tulokseen. LVM on valinnut yhden tavan - toki siihen on ollut perusteensa.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Jätkäsaaren kuormituskuvat eli EMMEllä tehdyt matkustajaennusteet on  tehty ihan pysäkki pysäkiltä. Ne ovat huvittavia. Ennuste esim. olettaa, että metroasemalta noustaan sankoin joukoin ratikan kyytiin ja matkustetaan yksi pysäkinväli Länsisatamankadun kohdalle  :Smile:  Kuinkahan moni viitsii odotella ratikkaa, kun saman matkan tekee kävellen nopeammin?

Ilmeisesti on myös niin, että kalustotarve on laskettu virheellisesti. Bussille 15A (kierrosaika 50 min) on arvioitu vaihtoehdoissa 7-11 autoa, mutta kun otetaan huomioon suunnitteluohjeen mukainen matkustajamäärä per bussi ja kuormituskuvien mukainen matkustajaennuste, niin busseja tarvittaisiin lähemmäs parikymmentä. Kalustotarve on siis laskettu suunnitteluohjeen vastaisesti. Ja jos 15A:lle on matkustajamäärien puolesta pakko laittaa 17 autoa, niin vuoroväli on sitten 2,9 min. Mahtaa toimia tosi hyvin käytännössä, autot kulkevat tasaisesti jne  :Wink:  Minusta tuo osoittaa nyt juuri sen, mistä esityslistassakin puhutaan: ratikka on fiksumpi silloin, kun matkustajamäärät ovat bussille liian suuria.

Suunnitteluohjeessa, jonka jlk äskettäin hyväksyi uudistettuna, lähdetään siitä, ettei voida laskea kapasiteettia maksimikuorman mukaan, sillä lähdöt eivät todellisuudessa kuormitu tasaisesti. No, paperillahan ne voidaan kuormittaa tasaisesti jos halutaan, ja jättää sitten matkustajat pysäkille odottelemaan seuraavaa vuoroa. Ei vaan ole kovin hyvää palvelua sellainen.

Missään kohdassa en ole huomannut, että olisi arvioitu lipputuloja. Esim. ve 2 todennäköisesti kerää enemmän matkustajia kokonaisuudessaan kuin ve 1, eli lipputulojen pitäisi olla suuremmat. Tällöinhän se kompensoi suurempia liikennöintikustannuksia. Onkohan tässä vedetty mutkat suoriksi ja todettu, että joukkoliikennettä käyttää aina X matkustajaa ja muita liikennemuotoja Y matkustajaa, ihan riippumatta siitä millainen se joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jätkäsaaren kuormituskuvat eli EMMEllä tehdyt matkustajaennusteet on  tehty ihan pysäkki pysäkiltä.


Tässä ei ole ihmeellistä, sillä EMME toimii juuri näin. Sehän ei tiedä todellisuudesta mitään, vaan sille on olemassa ainoastaan pysäkkejä vastaavia pisteitä ja niiden välisiä linkkejä, joilla on ajassa ilmoitettu matka-aika. EMME vain ynnää ja vähentää sitä, mitä ihminen sille antaa.




> Ne ovat huvittavia. Ennuste esim. olettaa, että metroasemalta noustaan sankoin joukoin ratikan kyytiin ja matkustetaan yksi pysäkinväli Länsisatamankadun kohdalle  Kuinkahan moni viitsii odotella ratikkaa, kun saman matkan tekee kävellen nopeammin?


Ja tähänhän se tietenkin johtaa. Ei EMME ohjelmana tajua, mikä on käytännössä täysin järjenvastaista. Teoriassahan vaikka Mannerheimintietä matkustaessa voi katsella ulos ratikan tai bussin ikkunasta ja todeta, että jos voisi hypätä noin vain bussien ja ratikoiden välillä, niin matka sujuisi muutamia sekunteja nopeammin, jos olisi aina siinä vaunussa, joka ruuhkatilanteen seurauksena pääsee hieman nopeammin kuin toinen. EMME ei ymmärrä, ettei vaunusta toiseen voi vaihtaa koko ajan, joten se laskee optimaalisen matkan siten, että näin tehtäisiin. Tätä matemaattisesti oikeata ratkaisua yritetään sitten välttää antamalla EMMElle joitain sellaisia arvoja, joilla se saadaan olemaan yrittämättä tällaista. Käytännössä mahdollisuudet ovat kumminkin olemattomat, sillä EMMEllä ei ole olemassa todellisuutta kuvaavia muuttujia, jotka selittäisivät ohjelmallisesti sen, miksi matkustaja ei hyppää vaunusta toiseen. Ainoa tapa "huijata" EMME poikkeamaan siitä, mitä se itse pitää oikeana on antaa sille aika-arvoja, jotka tuottavat aikalaskennassa sellaisen tuloksen, ettei EMME ehdota hölmöyksiä. Ongelma vaan on, että tällaiset "korjaukset" ovat taas toisaalta EMMEn todellisuutta kuvaavan mallin vääristelyä.




> Ilmeisesti on myös niin, että kalustotarve on laskettu virheellisesti. Bussille 15A (kierrosaika 50 min) on arvioitu vaihtoehdoissa 7-11 autoa, mutta kun otetaan huomioon suunnitteluohjeen mukainen matkustajamäärä per bussi ja kuormituskuvien mukainen matkustajaennuste, niin busseja tarvittaisiin lähemmäs parikymmentä. Kalustotarve on siis laskettu suunnitteluohjeen vastaisesti.


Kalustotarpeen määrittely on hyvin yksinkertainen laskutoimitus. Se on linjan kiertoaika päätepysäkkien seisonta-aikoineen jaettuna vuorovälillä. Avainkysymys on, mikä on kiertoaika. Ja autojen seassa kulkevien bussien (tai ratikoiden) ongelma on, ettei kiertoaika ole tiedossa, koska ei voida tietää, minkälainen ruuhka milloinkin on.

Kun asia tehdään oikein, otetaan pisin mahdollinen ruuhkien aiheuttama kiertoaika ja lasketaan vaunutarve sen mukaisesti. Tässä käy vaan niin, että tuloksena on niin paljon autoja ja kuljettajia, ettei siihen riitä autot, rahat eikä palkatuksi saadun kuljettajat. Niinpä päätetään, että hyväksytään ettei liikenne toimi huonoimpina hetkinä ja varaudutaan vain parempiin tilanteisiin.




> Ja jos 15A:lle on matkustajamäärien puolesta pakko laittaa 17 autoa, niin vuoroväli on sitten 2,9 min. Mahtaa toimia tosi hyvin käytännössä, autot kulkevat tasaisesti jne  Minusta tuo osoittaa nyt juuri sen, mistä esityslistassakin puhutaan: ratikka on fiksumpi silloin, kun matkustajamäärät ovat bussille liian suuria.


Näinhän se on. Omilla kaistoillaan kulkeva ratikka voi noudattaa aikataulujaan ruuhkista riippumatta. Tietenkin bussillekin voi tehdä oman kadun, mutta sittenhän ei ole enää sitä ainoata bussin etua eli että se jakaa katukustannuksia muun liikenteen kanssa.

Tässä tulee muuten sellainenkin huvittava tilanne, että lähes joka toinen bussi tyhjä. Jos metro ajaa 4 min vuorovälillä, bussiin tulee matkustajia 4 min välein. Jos seuraava bussi lähtee 2,9 min kuluttua, seuraava metro ei ole tullut, vaan sen matkustajat ehtivät vasta sitä seruaavaan bussiin. Sitten välissä tulee metro ja tulee peräkkäinen toinen täysi bussi, mutta kohta taas jää tyhjä bussi...




> Suunnitteluohjeessa, jonka jlk äskettäin hyväksyi uudistettuna, lähdetään siitä, ettei voida laskea kapasiteettia maksimikuorman mukaan, sillä lähdöt eivät todellisuudessa kuormitu tasaisesti. No, paperillahan ne voidaan kuormittaa tasaisesti jos halutaan, ja jättää sitten matkustajat pysäkille odottelemaan seuraavaa vuoroa. Ei vaan ole kovin hyvää palvelua sellainen.


Aivan. Jos tehtäisiin oikein, varauduttaisiin sekä pisimpään mahdolliseen kiertoaikaan että maksimaaliseen hetkelliseen kysyntään. Esimerkiksi tyyliin että huipputunnin kuorma ajatellaan jakautuvan sen tunnin sisällä niin, että puolet kuormasta voikin olla 15 minuutin aikana. Jos näin lasketaan, tilanne vain pahenee kalusto- ja kuljettajatarpeen kannalta. Ja lopulta tulee vastaan myös se, että vuoroväli pitenee, koska pysäkkiajat pitenevät. Nimenomaan bussilla tämä on ongelma niin kauan kun matkustajat kulkevat vain yhdestä ovesta sisään.




> Missään kohdassa en ole huomannut, että olisi arvioitu lipputuloja. Esim. ve 2 todennäköisesti kerää enemmän matkustajia kokonaisuudessaan kuin ve 1, eli lipputulojen pitäisi olla suuremmat. Tällöinhän se kompensoi suurempia liikennöintikustannuksia. Onkohan tässä vedetty mutkat suoriksi ja todettu, että joukkoliikennettä käyttää aina X matkustajaa ja muita liikennemuotoja Y matkustajaa, ihan riippumatta siitä millainen se joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on?


Tämä on jälleen EMME-uskon ongelma. Neliportainen ennustemalli sisältää vaiheen "kulkutavan valinta". Mutta se perustuu tilastotietoon. Ja hienoista kulkutavan valintamalleista huolimatta lopputulos noudattaa tilastoitua kulkutapajakaumaa - kuten sen tietenkin pitääkin, jos malli kuvaa tilastoitua todellisuutta oikein.

EMME-ennusteissa ei voida ottaa huomioon ihmisten käyttäytymisen muutoksia muuta kuin antamalla laskennalle toisenlaisia lähtötietoja. Mutta niitä ei anneta, koska ei ole uskoa siihen, että ihmisten auton käyttöön voidaan vaikuttaa. Kun ei ole dokumentoitu sitä, mikä kulkutavan valinnassa eniten vaikuttaa tässä laskelmassa, ei voi tietää sitä. Mutta PK-seudulla käytetyissä malleissa merkittävin kulkutavan valintaan vaikuttava tekijä taitaa olla auton omistus. Eli ennusteprosessi olettaa, että Jätkäsaaressa asuva henkilö, joka mökkimatkojaan varten on ostanut auton, käyttää sitä myös kaikkiin muihinkin matkoihinsa. Edelleen ennusteelle on luultavasti asetettu kauppakeskukset houkuttelevimmiksi kuin lähikaupat. Joten mitäs siitä sitten tuleekaan: mökkiauton omistava jätkäsaarelainen käy töissä autolla ja vaikka lähikorttelissa on kauppa, hän käy kaupassa lähimmässä kauppakeskuksessa, ja autolla.

HKL:ssähän on ollut valitettavasti tyypillistä pohtia vain kustannuksia. Sillä tavoin on luotu mielikuvaa ratikasta kalliina liikennemuotona, vaikka se tosiasiassa on tilastollisesti kaikkein halvin koska se on tuottavin korkean matkamäärän ansiosta. Tietenkin korkean matkamäärän hoitaminen on kalliimpaa kuin vähäisemmän!

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä tulee muuten sellainenkin huvittava tilanne, että lähes joka toinen bussi tyhjä. Jos metro ajaa 4 min vuorovälillä, bussiin tulee matkustajia 4 min välein. Jos seuraava bussi lähtee 2,9 min kuluttua, seuraava metro ei ole tullut, vaan sen matkustajat ehtivät vasta sitä seruaavaan bussiin. Sitten välissä tulee metro ja tulee peräkkäinen toinen täysi bussi, mutta kohta taas jää tyhjä bussi...


Bussi 15A ei kuitenkaan ole liityntäbussi, vaan sen tarkoitus on olla tehokas keskustayhteys Jätkäsaaresta. Vaihtoehdossa 1 on lähdetty siitä, että ratikka on kiva maskotti, jolla on aikaa kierrellä Bulevardin kautta, ja jolla saadaan poliitikot hiljaiseksi kun Jätkään kerran se ratikka kulkee, mutta matkustajat viedään oikeasti perille bussi 15A:lla Elielinaukiolle ja 15:lla Ruoholahden metroasemalle kuin mistä tahansa betonilähiöstä konsanaan  :Smile:  Vaikea kuvitella, että palvelutasoltaan niin heikko vaihtoehto tulisi valituksi.

Koko Bulevardin ratikkayhteys on sikäli kyseenalainen, että ratikka 6 on jo nyt suht hyvin kuormittunut Bulevardilla, ja kuitenkin se kulkee ruuhkassa 6 min välein. Jos oletetaan, että jätkäsaarelaiset käyttävät kutosta, niin sinne pitäisi saada reippaasti isommat vaunut, tai sitten vuoroväliä on tihennettävä. Ja kun tihennys koskisi koko linjaa Arabiaan asti, niin mitään halpaa huvia se ei ole. Ja kun Bulevardi on niin tukkoinen kuin se on, niin vuorovälin tihentäminen ei välttämättä ole hyvä ratkaisu, vaikka kustannuksista ei tarvitsisikaan välittää.

----------


## 339-DF

Jlk:n esityslistassa kerrotaan myös toiveista saada Länsiterminaaliin ratikkayhteys jo alkuvaiheessa. Tuo yhteys on kannatettava, ja se olisi pitänyt toteuttaa jo 1990-luvulla terminaalin valmistumisen aikoihin. Luonnollisesti laivaterminaalin ratikkayhteys kulkee parhaiten Kampin kautta, sillä silloin se tarjoaa kätevän vaihtoyhteyden sekä kaukoliikenteen linja-autoihin että rautatieasemalla juniin. Satama on ilmoittanut osallistuvansa rakennuskustannuksiinkin ainakin tilapäisen silmukan osalta.

Esityslistassa pohditaan satamaliikenteen erityispiirteitä eli lähinnä matkustajien epätasaista jakautumista laivojen tulo- ja lähtöaikojen mukaan. Siksi jonkin nykyisen linjan pidennyksen ohella tai sijaan satamaan tarvittaisiin HKL:n mielestä sellainen linja, joka kulkisi ainoastaan keskustaan asti ja jonka palvelu voitaisiin mitoittaa laivojen aikatauluihin. Tähän asti ymmärrän kaiken, mutta perustelu sille, miksi tuollaista ei voi tehdä, on kovin kaukaa haettu. Se on vaikeaa, koska ratikoille ei löydy sopivaa kääntöpaikkaa. Miten niin ei löydy? Jos sellaista ei ole valmiina, sitten se pitää rakentaa. Kyllä KSV löytää sille tilaa, jos tarvetta on.

Jätkäsaaren satamasta tuleva oma lyhyt linja voi kääntyä esim. Rautatientorilla, kyllä siellä on tilaa kiskoille (nehän on piirrettykin sinne jo Kruunuvuoren ratkaisun yhteydessä) ellei esim. Kauppatori kelpaa.

----------


## teme

> Esityslistassa pohditaan satamaliikenteen erityispiirteitä eli lähinnä matkustajien epätasaista jakautumista laivojen tulo- ja lähtöaikojen mukaan. Siksi jonkin nykyisen linjan pidennyksen ohella tai sijaan satamaan tarvittaisiin HKL:n mielestä sellainen linja, joka kulkisi ainoastaan keskustaan asti ja jonka palvelu voitaisiin mitoittaa laivojen aikatauluihin. Tähän asti ymmärrän kaiken, mutta perustelu sille, miksi tuollaista ei voi tehdä, on kovin kaukaa haettu. Se on vaikeaa, koska ratikoille ei löydy sopivaa kääntöpaikkaa. Miten niin ei löydy? Jos sellaista ei ole valmiina, sitten se pitää rakentaa. Kyllä KSV löytää sille tilaa, jos tarvetta on.


Oletetaan, että satamaratikka tulee keskustaan Kampin kautta eli ilmeisesti Simonkatua, tämän jälkeen ratikka kääntyy Mannerheimintielle etelään ja tulee Bulevardin kautta takaisin. Ei tarvita mitään erillistä kääntöpaikkaa, korkeintaan etelään kääntyvät kiskot Simonkadun ja Mannerheimintien risteykseen.

Ja jos tämä kääntäminen on niin ylivoimaisen suuri ongelma, niin HKL voisi hankkia yhden tai useamman mahdollisimman pitkän ratikan jossa on ohjaamo kummassakin päässä ja ovet kummallakin puolella sekä rautatieaseman eteen vaihteet joilla voi vaihtaa kulkusuuntaa. Kutsutaan tätä vaikka E niin kuin erikoisratikka. Tarpeen mukaan käytössä esim. reiteillä Katajanokan terminaali - Rautatientori (laivan tullessa), Pasilan Asema - Jäähalli - Kisahalli - Rautatientori (tapahtumia Jäähallilla tai Olympiastadionilla), Olympialaituri - Rautatientori (laivat, Vappu, Kaivarin konsertit). Liian lyhyillä pysäkeillä ei pysähdytä, normaali liikenteessä jollain soveltuvalla linjalla (4, 10, Laajasalo?). Mielellään sellainen kaksikerroksinen malli jossa on pystybaari toisessa kerroksessa :-)

----------


## kuukanko

> Bussille 15A (kierrosaika 50 min) on arvioitu vaihtoehdoissa 7-11 autoa, mutta kun otetaan huomioon suunnitteluohjeen mukainen matkustajamäärä per bussi ja kuormituskuvien mukainen matkustajaennuste, niin busseja tarvittaisiin lähemmäs parikymmentä.


Kuinka suuria matkustajamääriä HKL on sitten ennustanut huipputunnille? 15A:n nykyistä 45 min kierrosaikaa käyttäen 11 autoa kuljettaisi 71*60*11/45 = 1041 matkustajaa tunnissa ja 7 autoa 662 matkustajaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuinka suuria matkustajamääriä HKL on sitten ennustanut huipputunnille? 15A:n nykyistä 45 min kierrosaikaa käyttäen 11 autoa kuljettaisi 71*60*11/45 = 1041 matkustajaa tunnissa ja 7 autoa 662 matkustajaa.


Homman juju on osittan siinä, että suunnitteluohjeen mukaan busseja ei ängetä laskennallisesti 100% täyteen, vaan liikenne mitoitetaan niin, että satunnaisvaihtelulle on jonkin verran tilaa, koska huipputunninkaan aikana kaikki matkustajat eivät tule pysäkille tasaisesti, vaan osa vuoroista kuormittuu enemmän kuin osa.

Minulla ei ole tässä niitä EMME-kaavioita, ne ovat kotona.

HKL:ssä pidetään luotettavana kierrosaikana 50 min. En koskaan käytä tuota linjaa, en osaa arvioida kierrosajan realistisuutta. Pitkältä se tuntuu, kun on noin lyhyt linja, mutta toisaalta ruuhkaiset on kadutkin. Vristohan kirjoittikin jo 15A:n ongelmista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Homman juju on osittan siinä, että suunnitteluohjeen mukaan busseja ei ängetä laskennallisesti 100% täyteen, vaan liikenne mitoitetaan niin, että satunnaisvaihtelulle on jonkin verran tilaa, koska huipputunninkaan aikana kaikki matkustajat eivät tule pysäkille tasaisesti, vaan osa vuoroista kuormittuu enemmän kuin osa.


Tuo 71 onkin nimenomaan suunnitteluohjeessa oleva matalan telibussin mitoitusarvo, käytännössähän ne vetävät 90 - 100 matkustajaa.

----------


## kemkim

> Jätkäsaaren satamasta tuleva oma lyhyt linja voi kääntyä esim. Rautatientorilla, kyllä siellä on tilaa kiskoille (nehän on piirrettykin sinne jo Kruunuvuoren ratkaisun yhteydessä) ellei esim. Kauppatori kelpaa.


Mitenkäs, onko Hakaniemessä sopivia paikkoja kääntää? Jos ratikka laitettaisiin kääntymään vaikkapa Linjoilla?

----------


## pehkonen

> Mitenkäs, onko Hakaniemessä sopivia paikkoja kääntää? Jos ratikka laitettaisiin kääntymään vaikkapa Linjoilla?


Onhan Hakaniemessä myös se päättärinäkin kokeiltu Arenan talon kierto. Hämeentie-Toinen linja-Siltasaarenkatu

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Jätkäsaaren satamasta tuleva oma lyhyt linja voi kääntyä esim. Rautatientorilla, kyllä siellä on tilaa kiskoille (nehän on piirrettykin sinne jo Kruunuvuoren ratkaisun yhteydessä) ellei esim. Kauppatori kelpaa.


Rautatientorillahan on nyt jo kiskot  :Wink:  Muuta ei tarvitsi tehdä kuin rakentaa (jostain käsittämättömästä syystä) aikoinaan poistettu vaihde takaisin Kaisaniemenkadulta vasemmalle Vilhonkadulle.

----------


## late-

> EMME-ennusteissa ei voida ottaa huomioon ihmisten käyttäytymisen muutoksia muuta kuin antamalla laskennalle toisenlaisia lähtötietoja. Mutta niitä ei anneta, koska ei ole uskoa siihen, että ihmisten auton käyttöön voidaan vaikuttaa.


Tämä on käyttämiemme mallinnusmenetelmien tunnettu ongelma, mutta tässä tapauksessa näinkään syvällistä selitystä ei tarvita. HKL:llä ei ole neliporrasmallia, vaan ainoastaan emmellä tehty sijoittelumalli. Matkustajamäärät ovat vakioita ja matkustajia vain sijoitellaan.

Matka-aikasumman (ei siis palvelutasoa kuvaavan matkavastussumman!) pohjalta on toki joskus esitetty karkeita ennusteita matkustajamäärien muuttumisesta. Minäkin olen esittänyt tällaisen ennusteen yhdessä julkaisussa, mutta kovin luotettavana tai välttämättä edes oikeana en menetelmää pidä.

----------


## late-

> Kuinka suuria matkustajamääriä HKL on sitten ennustanut huipputunnille? 15A:n nykyistä 45 min kierrosaikaa käyttäen 11 autoa kuljettaisi 71*60*11/45 = 1041 matkustajaa tunnissa ja 7 autoa 662 matkustajaa.


Olen kuullut, että 15A:n kierrosaika olisi suunnittelussa Danielin mainitsema 50 minuuttia, jolloin 11 autoa olisi 937 matkustajaa ja 7 autoa 596 matkustajaa. En osaa sanoa kumpi on oikein, joskin näin suurilla kuormilla ja saaren pääyhteydellä käyttäisin itse tätä hiukan pidempää kierrosaikaa. 15A yskii nykyisin ruuhkissa eikä sellaiseen ole varaa, jos kokonainen asuinalue on pitkälti linjan varassa (Lauttasaarta ei lasketa).

Kuormitusten tulkinnassa ongelmaksi tulee, ettei eri linjojen vuorovälejä vaihtoehdoissa ole kerrottu ja kierrosaika on tiedossa vain 15A:lle. Jos olisin lautakunnan jäsen, haluaisin varmaankin nähdä a) vuorovälit ja b) linjakohtaiset suurimmat huipputuntikuormat automäärällä jaettuna.

b:n yläraja telibusseille on mainittu 71. Ratikoille vastaava luku on 91 (Nr) tai 101 (Vario) eli käytännössä aina 91. En tiedä onko välipalavaunuille vielä määritelty omaa lukua. Sellainen olisi relevantti, jos jokin linja hoidettaisiin vain niillä.

Kuormituskuvien mukaan bussien kanssa ollaan suunnitteluohjeen rajoilla. Vaihtoehdossa 0 suurin löytämäni kuorma pelkälle 15A:lle on 994. 15A:n laskennallinen kapasiteettihan on yllä olevan mukaan kiertoajasta riippuen 937-1041. Lisäksi löytyy kuorma 1187 15A:n ja 15:n yhteiselle reitille, mutta en tiedä mikä on 15:n suunniteltu vuoroväli. Emme ei sinänsä tiedä kummalla linjalla matkustajat ovat koska se laskee vain linkin vuorotarjontaa.

Vaihtoehdossa 1 Rautatiekatujen kautta suurin löytämäni kuorma pelkälle 15A:lle on 616 ja kapasiteetti 596-662.

Kampin kautta kulkevan vaihtoehdon 1 kuormituskuvan mukaan 15A kiertääkin Cursellinsillan kautta linjan 8 seurana. Tätä ei näy vastaavassa linjakartassa. Näin katsottuna suurin kuorma 15A:lle on 720, joten kapasiteetilla 596-662 ei päästä suunnitteluohjeen vaatimuksiin kummallakaan kiertoajalla. 15A+15:lle löytyy kuorma 1056, mutta taas kerran 15:n vuoroväli on tuntematon.

Vaihtoehdoissa 0 ja 1 (Kampin kautta) linjojen 15 ja 15A hiukan eroavat reitit tuottavat minusta lisäriskin linjojen keskinäiseen kuormituksen arviointiin. Emmen arvio matkustajien jakautumisesta näiden reittien välillä ei ohjelman toiminnan takia voi olla luotettava. Lisäksi Selkämerenkadun kautta ajaminen sisältää ruuhkariskin koska siellä ei ole omia kaistoja toisin kuin Crusellinsillalla. Epäselväksi myös jää mihin saadaan mahtumaan päätepysäkki hyväksyttävälle kävelyetäisyydelle metroaseman sisäänkäynnistä.

Emmessä pysäkkien sijainteja ei tällä tarkkuudella yleensä käsitellä, joten vaihtokävelyt ovat sinne päin. Samoin kävelyt matkojen lähtö- ja määräpaikoista pysäkeille perustuvat kävelyihin mallin aluejaon lohkojen painopisteistä lähimmälle pysäkille eli pieniä alueita käsiteltäessä näistäkin tahtoo tulla epävarmuutta malliin. Koko kaupungin tasolla mahdolliset poikkeamat yleensä tasoittuvat.

Selkämerenkadun kautta ajeleminen on minusta turhaa linjaston sotkemista, jollaista pitäisi välttää.

Mielelläni arvioisin myös linjan 15 ja ratikoiden kuormituksia, mutta tarvittavia tietoja en ole saanut.

----------


## 339-DF

Jlk:ssa oli keskiviikkona vahvasti sellainen henki, että vaihtoehdoista 2 tai 2S valitaan. Ilmeisesti tätä tarjotaan päätösesityksenä sitten 14.6. kokouksessa.

Kslk käsittelee Jätkän ratikoita omalta osaltaan ensi viikon torstaina. Ilmeisesti kslk:ssakin vaihtoehto 2 saa suurimman tuen. Hyvä niin.

Nyt jääkin sitten jäljelle vääntö siitä mitä tehdään missäkin vaiheessa. Tärkeää tietenkin olisi, että nopea ja laadukas ratikka saadaan samaan aikaan, kun asukkaat alkavat muuttaa alueelle. Satama pitää tärkeänä raitiovaunuyhteyttä keskustaan, ja on ilmeisesti halukas osallistumaan rakennuskustannuksiinkin.

----------


## kuukanko

Asian on esillä torstaina kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa ja sen esityslistassa löytyy tarkempia tietoja eri vaihtoehdoista, mm. alustava rakentamisaikataulu.

Highlighteina voisi todeta, että lautakunnalle esitetään vaihtoehdon 2 valitsemista, ratikkakiskoja rahoitettaisiin Jätkäsaaren alueen rakentamisprojektista ja alustavan rakentamisaikataulun mukaan Kampin rata tehtäisiin jo 2009.

----------


## 339-DF

Kslk:n esityslistateksti on mielenkiintoinen, ja kuten tapoihin jostain syystä kuuluu, jlk:n tekstiä huomattavasti yksityiskohtaisempi. Varsinkin matkustajamääräennusteet olivat mielenkiintoista luettavaa, samoin rakennusaikataulu, joka nyt esiteltiin ensimmäistä kertaa. Samoin nyt ensimmäistä kertaa kerrottiin reilusti välivaiheiden ajatelluista linjastoista. Siis jo vuonna 2010 voitaisiin saada Saukonpaaden alueelta keskustayhteys Itämerenkatua ja Kampin läpi, vaikkapa sitten linjan 9 pidennyksenä.

----------


## Antero Alku

KS-lautakunta hyväksyi tänään Jätkäsaaren raitiotieratkaisun jatkosuunnittelun pohjaksi perusvaihtoehdon 2, joista 2S eli Salmisaaren toimistokeskittymään ulotettu versio oli kaikkein kannattavin.

Se, mitä listateksti ei maininnut, olivat lipputulot. Liikennöintikulut lisääntyvät 1-3 Me, mutta lipputulot kasvavat 4-5,6 Me. Toisin sanoen Jätkäsaaren raitioliikenne on kannattavaa taloudellisesti sen lisäksi, että se tuo bussi/metro-vaihtoehtoon nähden parhaimmillaan 6 Me:n rahaksi arvotetut matka-aikahyödyt.

2S-vaihtoehdon rakentaminen maksaa 20 Me joka on 9 Me enemmän kuin bussi/metro-vaihtoehto 1. 9 Me:n lisäkustannusten vuosikuoletus 40 v ajalta on 0,53 M vuodessa. Kun liikennöinti tuottaa vuodessa selvästi enemmän kuin radan rakentamisen lisähinta, Jätkäsaaren raitioliikenne siis kattaa lipputuloilla paitsi liikennöintikustannukset, myös ratojen rakentamisen.

Vaihtoehto 2/2S on siis ratkaisu, jossa Jätkään tulee rata sekä Bulevardin (nyk rvl 6) että Kampin kautta (mahd. rvl 9). Rataa rakennetaan Jätkäsaaressa niemen ympäri sekä yhteys Crusellin sillan kautta. Ratojen rakentaminen etenee Jätkäsaaren rakentamisen mukaisesti.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

Toivottavasti 10:n reittimuutos päättymään Kolmikulmalle ymmärretään jättää väliin, kun se taas parin vuoden päästä muutettaisiin takaisin, kun 9 meneekin sitten Jätkään. 9 voinee pari vuotta lähteä Kolmikulmalta.

----------


## kuukanko

> KS-lautakunta hyväksyi tänään Jätkäsaaren raitiotieratkaisun jatkosuunnittelun pohjaksi perusvaihtoehdon 2, joista 2S eli Salmisaaren toimistokeskittymään ulotettu versio oli kaikkein kannattavin.


HKL taas esittää ensi viikolla kokoontuvalle joukkoliikennelautakunnalle, että HKL jatkaisi omaa suunnitteluaan sekä vaihtoehtojen 2S että 1S pohjalta. Yksityiskohdissa onkin sitten jo ihan varsinaisia ristiriitoja, HKL haluaisi että raitiolinjojen toteuttaminen alkaa linjojen 6 ja 8 jatkeilla ja Kampin rataa harkittaisiin rakennettavaksi vasta 2010-luvun lopulla tai 2020-luvun alussa. Toivottavasti HKL ja KSV pääsevät jonkunlaiseen sopuun äkkiä, muuten 2009 ei rakenneta muuta kuin kasin jatke, josta HKL ja KSV näyttävät olevan yhtä mieltä.

----------


## late-

> HKL taas esittää ensi viikolla kokoontuvalle joukkoliikennelautakunnalle, että HKL jatkaisi omaa suunnitteluaan sekä vaihtoehtojen 2S että 1S pohjalta.


Lisäksi HKL aikoo esittää lautakunnalle uudemman kerran hyöty-kustannussuhdetta koskevan laskelman, joka sisältää puutaheinää. Liitettää ei näppärästi ole julkaistu kaiken kansan nähtäväksi. Muutenhan joku saattaisi huomata, ettei hyötyjä ja kustannuksia 30 vuoden jaksolla saa kaavalla:

10xvuosittaiset hyödyt / ((10xvuosittaiset kustannukset) + alkuinvestointi)

Tuolla kaavalla ei ymmärtääkseni saa mitään talouslaskelmissa käytettävää tunnuslukua tai ylipäänsä muutenkaan mitään järkevää. Saa korjata, jos tunnistaa kaavan.

----------


## heka

Varsin sääli, että HKL näyttää aktiivisesti jarruttavan ilmeisen kannattavaa ratikkahanketta. Jos Kampin-rata aiotaan rakentaa, miksi lykätä sitä jonnekin hamaan tulevaisuuteen? Onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä, kummalla virastolla on enemmän vaikutusvaltaa. Muistaakseni HKL oli jarrumiehen roolissa myös nykyistä Kampin-rataa suunniteltaessa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Muutenhan joku saattaisi huomata, ettei hyötyjä ja kustannuksia 30 vuoden jaksolla saa kaavalla:
> 
> 10xvuosittaiset hyödyt / ((10xvuosittaiset kustannukset) + alkuinvestointi)
> 
> Tuolla kaavalla ei ymmärtääkseni saa mitään talouslaskelmissa käytettävää tunnuslukua tai ylipäänsä muutenkaan mitään järkevää.


No saahan sillä jotakuinkin saman tuloksen, jos hyödyt ja kustannukset ovat joka vuosi samat ja diskonttaa ne 30 vuoden ajalle 10 % korkokannalla ja jos investointi sijoittuu vain ensimmäiselle vuodelle. 30 vuodella ja 10 % korolla diskonttauskertointen summa on 10,37.

----------


## late-

> Varsin sääli, että HKL näyttää aktiivisesti jarruttavan ilmeisen kannattavaa ratikkahanketta. Jos Kampin-rata aiotaan rakentaa, miksi lykätä sitä jonnekin hamaan tulevaisuuteen? Onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä, kummalla virastolla on enemmän vaikutusvaltaa. Muistaakseni HKL oli jarrumiehen roolissa myös nykyistä Kampin-rataa suunniteltaessa.


Kannattaa myös huomata, että kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan päätöksen mukaisesti KSV on valmis maksamaan Jätkäsaaren vaihtoehdon 2 investointikustannukset eli myös Kampin radan Jätkäsaari-projektin budjetista. Pahat kielet kertovat, että KSV tarjoutui maksamaan myös Kampin radat, mutta HKL ei viitsinyt tehdä asiasta tarvittavia papereita ja myöhemmin itki miten kalliksi hanke oikein tulikaan.

----------


## late-

> No saahan sillä jotakuinkin saman tuloksen, jos hyödyt ja kustannukset ovat joka vuosi samat ja diskonttaa ne 30 vuoden ajalle 10 % korkokannalla ja jos investointi sijoittuu vain ensimmäiselle vuodelle. 30 vuodella ja 10 % korolla diskonttauskertointen summa on 10,37.


Noin armelias tulkinta ikävä kyllä menee pieleen, koska tarkemmassa tarkastelussa kaava ei olekaan antamani myöteinen approksimaatio, vaan osa hyödyistäkin on päätetty panna jakajan puolelle. Sillon kaavassa ei ole enää mitään mieltä. Tietysti tulkinta olisi muutenkin aika pitkälle venyvä koska 10% ei ole millään mittapuulla järkevä diskonttauskorko julkiselle sektorille.

Aion nyt vielä keskustella asiasta tulevalla viikolla talon sisällä. Vasta sitten nostan tätä foorumia laajemman metelin, jos lukuja ei korjata ennen lautakunnan kokousta. Olen jo nyt pettynyt, että nimellisesti laatutyöhön sitoutunut organisaatio on valmis viemään päättäjien eteen roskaa ilman mitään asiallista ennakkotarkastusta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Noin armelias tulkinta ikävä kyllä menee pieleen - -


No en niinkään halunnut tulkita kaavaa "paremmin päin", vaan antaa vain referenssiksi jonkin järkevän taloudellisen tunnusluvun ja että millä korkokannalla oikea h/k-suhde antaa vastaavan tuloksen: saatu 10 % todellakaan ei ole järkevä.

----------


## late-

> No en niinkään halunnut tulkita kaavaa "paremmin päin", vaan antaa vain referenssiksi jonkin järkevän taloudellisen tunnusluvun ja että millä korkokannalla oikea h/k-suhde antaa vastaavan tuloksen: saatu 10 % todellakaan ei ole järkevä.


Totta.

Tosin jos haluaisi spekuloida miten kyseinen kaava on edes tullut mieleen, se saattaisi johtua ajasta ennen tietokoneita ja helppoa diskonttausta. Niinä aikoina 10% korkokantakin on voinut olla järkevä. Sinänsä spekulointi on turhaa, mutta on kiinnostavaa yrittää ymmärtää mistä moinen kaava on edes voinut pälkähtää jonkun päähän.

----------


## vristo

Luettuani tuon joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslistan tekstin Jätkäsaaren raitioteistä, en voi kuin ihmettellä HKL-SUY:n nuivaa suhtautumista kunnollisia ratikkaliikenteen laajennuksia kohtaan. Jätkäsaareenkin tehtäisiin sen mukaan sellainen "vähän sinne päin-verkko" ja Kampista tulevaa suoraa rataa karsastetaan tiukasti. Erityisesti se, että kaikki joukkoliikenne Jätkästä pitäisi ensisijaisesti ohjata Ruoholahden metroasemalle ko. aseman mahdollisimman tehokkaaseen hyödyntämiseen on kyllä mielestäni täysin väärää ajattelua ajatellen tulevan asuinalueen luonnetta. Jätkis on osa kantakaupunkia; pitääkö siitäkin tehdä metrolähiö syöttölinjoineen? 

Ksv:n esitys ja päätös vaihtoehtojen 2 ja 2-S tukemisesta on kyllä todella asiallinen ja olisi todella sääli, jos Helsingin kaupunkin liikennelaitos pääsisi vesittämään sen omalla esityksellään. Onneksi ainakin jotkin lautakunnan jäsenet käsittääkseni ovat perillä asiasta; toivon ainakin niin.

----------


## late-

> Ksv:n esitys ja päätös vaihtoehtojen 2 ja 2-S tukemisesta on kyllä todella asiallinen ja olisi todella sääli, jos Helsingin kaupunkin liikennelaitos pääsisi vesittämään sen omalla esityksellään.


KSV:n päätökseen sisältyy myös tarvittavien investointien rahoittaminen Jätkäsaari-projektin rahoista. Nyt me HKL:llä olemmekin äkisti niin rikkaita, ettei raha kelpaa.

KSV:n materiaaleissa on myös tehty ennuste matkustajamääristä ja todettu ratikan matkustajien käytännössä rahoittavan liikennöinnin helposti lipputuloilla. HKL:llä tähän ei kuitenkaan uskota koska ratikka ei virallisesti ole bussia parempi, vaan ainoastaan metro on busseja houkuttelevampi liikenneväline. Mitään soveltuvaa ennustemenetelmää meillä ei HKL:llä ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Liitettää ei näppärästi ole julkaistu kaiken kansan nähtäväksi. Muutenhan joku saattaisi huomata, ettei hyötyjä ja kustannuksia 30 vuoden jaksolla saa kaavalla:
> 
> 10xvuosittaiset hyödyt / ((10xvuosittaiset kustannukset) + alkuinvestointi)
> 
> Tuolla kaavalla ei ymmärtääkseni saa mitään talouslaskelmissa käytettävää tunnuslukua tai ylipäänsä muutenkaan mitään järkevää.


Kun listatekstissä perustellaan esitystä "liikennetieteellä", niin tekstin kirjoittajan tulisi noudattaa tieteen perusteita ja vähintäänkin mainita lähdeviite, jossa osoitetaan käytetyn laskentakaavan perustelu - kun sitä ei ole omin tieteellisin perustein selvitetty.

Lähin liikennetiede löytynee TKK:n liikennelabrasta, ja tässä tapauksessa liikennetalouden kurssista investonteja käsittelevästä luennosta. Sivulta 15 (kalvo 29) löytyy kaava hyöty-kustannussuhteen bruttoperiaatteelle. Kaava on muotoa:

(Investoinnin jäännösarvo diskontattuna + vuosittaiset hyödyt diskontattuna) / (hankintakustannus + vuosittaiset kustannukset diskontattuna)

Lautakunnalle esitetyssä Excel-taulukossa esiintyvä laskukaava (yllä Late-:n viestissä) muistuttaa tätä bruttoperiaatteen kaavaa. Mutta vain muistuttaa, sillä HKL:n taulukossa hyödyiksi on sijoitettu vain matka-aikasäästö ja liikennöintikustannuksien säästö on sijoitettu vähentämään kustannuksia. Toisin sanoen netto- ja bruttoperiaateet on sekoitettu toisiinsa.

Yksinkertaisen kertoimen käyttöä vuosien ja koron sijasta ei ole perusteltu. Ei myöskään sitä, miksi käytetään (suunnilleen) bruttoperiaatetta, kun LVM:n liikenneinvestointien ohjeessa edellytetään nettoperiaatetta. Nettoperiaatteessa diskontataan vuosittaisten hyötyjen ja kustannusten erotus, eli nettohyödyt. Ja lopputulos ei ole sama kuin burttoperiaatteella. Nettoperiaatteen kaava on muotoa:

(Investoinnin jäännösarvo diskontattuna + vuosittaiset hyödyt-kulut diskontattuna) / hankintakustannus

Tässähän ei ole kyse LVM:n hankkeesta, vaan Helsingin omasta hankkeesta, joten ei ole pakko noudattaa LVM:n ohjetta. Mutta kun esim. Espoon metrosta lasketaan yksi HK-suhdeluku, pitäisi lautakunnalle ainakin kertoa, että nyt esitetään numeroita, joita ei voi mitenkään verrata siihen, miten muita samannimisiä numeroita on laskettu.

HKL:n laskentakaavan voi kuvitella olevan pikainen likiarvokaava, joka on keksitty aikana, jolloin ei ollut laskukoneita saati taulukkolaskentaa. Tai jota käyttää henkilö, joka ei osaa käyttää nykyaikaisia insinöörin perustyökaluja. Mutta kuten kaavasta näkee, se on lähinnä HK-bruttokaava 10 vuoden kuoletukselle ilman korkoa. Kun sen väitetään kuvaavan kuitenkin 30 v kuoletusta, niin sattuu nyt olemaan niin, että 30 v ja 10 % tulokset ovat lähellä 10 v ja 0 % tuloksia.

Kummallakaan likiarvotuloksella ei kuitenkaan ole mitään järkevää yhteyttä siihen, miten investointeja nykyään lasketaan. HKL itse on esittänyt 3 % ja 5 % korkokannalla tehtyjä laskelmia, joten miksi nyt yhtäkkiä ollaan 10 % korkokannassa? Entä mistä tulee 30 vuoden investoinnin pituus? LVM:n ohjeen mukaan lasketaan 30 v ja 25 % jäännösarvo, ja korkokanta on 5 %.

Brutto- ja nettoperiaatteiden erosta voi vielä todeta sen, että nettoperiaate antaa totuudenmukaisemman kuvan sikäli, että se paljastaa suoraan, onko investoinnissa järkeä lainkaan. Nettoperiaate nimittäin osoittaa tässäkin tapauksessa suoraan, että touhu on kannattamatonta tilanteessa, jossa investointi ei vähennä kustannuksia lainkaan vaan lisää niitä. Bruttoperiaate piilottaa tämän tosiasian, koska vuosittain aiheutuvaa kulujen lisäystä ei vähennetä hyödyistä vaan se lasketaan yhteen investoinnin kanssa.

Tässä muuten vertailu erilaisista HK-arvoista 30 v kuoletuksella ilman jäännösarvoa sekä maltillisella 3 % korolla:



```
HK 30v/3%			HK-brutto	
brutto	netto	HKL	10v/0%	30v/10%
1,93 	2,36	1,3	1,17 	1,11 
0,91 	0,82	0,6	0,62 	0,59 
0,30 	-1,12	0,2	0,22 	0,22
```

Edeltä nähdään, että eri vaihtehtojen järjestys ei muutu, joten sen kannalta koko spekulaatio on yhdentekevää. Tervehän näkee sen suoraan jo lähtöarvoista, koska lähtöarvojenkin järjesteys on sama kuin HK-tulosten järjestys. Mutta ei pidä valehdella, että esitetään "tieteellisiä" lukuja, jotka ovat vertailukelpoisia johonkin muuhun, kun kyse on numeroista, jotka eivät perustu oikein mihinkään.

Sori, mutta jatkan vielä viestiä hieman ehkä oleellisimmalla asialla eli sillä, mistä ne lähtöarvot tulevat. HKL esittää eroja verrattuna siihen, että raitioteitä rakennetaan mahdollisimman vähän. Valtuusto - joka on myös HKL:n komentaja - on päättänyt, että Jätkän joukkoliikenne perustuu raitioteihin. Ja asemakaavaa on suunniteltu sen mukaan. Liityntäbussiliikenne metroasemalle ei siis ole mikään perusvaihtoehto, johon muita verrataan.

En myöskään luota esitettyihin liikennöintikuluihin. Kalustokustannukset sisältyvät ja ne kuuluu laskea liikennöintikuluihin eikä ratainvestointiin. Jos kalusto otetaan ulos liikennöintikuluista, niin 30 vuoden ajalle tulee sitten laskea bussikaluston hankinta 2-3 kertaa. En näe nykyään yhtään Nr-vaunujen ikäisiä busseja kaupunkimme liikenteessä.

JL-lautakunnan esityslistan tekstissä ei ole esitetty mitään perusteluita käytetyille luvuille toisin kuin KS-lautakunnalle on esitetty. Siksi pidänkin KSV:n laskelmia Jätkän liikenteestä luotettavina ja käytettävissä olevan tiedon perusteella mahdollisimman hyvin todellisuutta ennustavina. Ja siten pätevinä päätöksen teon perusteina.

Antero

----------


## heka

> Aion nyt vielä keskustella asiasta tulevalla viikolla talon sisällä. Vasta sitten nostan tätä foorumia laajemman metelin, jos lukuja ei korjata ennen lautakunnan kokousta. Olen jo nyt pettynyt, että nimellisesti laatutyöhön sitoutunut organisaatio on valmis viemään päättäjien eteen roskaa ilman mitään asiallista ennakkotarkastusta.


Hienoa. Onkin tärkeää, että tarvittaessa nousisi kunnollinen julkinen keskustelu. HKL:lla on nyt mahdollisuus tuhota valmiiksi kokonaisen kaupunginosan sujuva julkinen liikenne liityntäliikennepäähänpinttymänsä takia. Toivottavasti KSV pitää puolensa.

----------


## kuukanko

> HKL:lla on nyt mahdollisuus tuhota valmiiksi kokonaisen kaupunginosan sujuva julkinen liikenne liityntäliikennepäähänpinttymänsä takia.


Kuten tässä ketjussa jo kerrottiin, niin H/K-suhteiden laskeminen LVM:n ohjeiden mukaan ei muuttaisi eri vaihtoehtojen järjestystä, joten siinä mielessä laskutavasta keskustelu on aivan erillinen kysymys. Periaatteellisesti se on toki tärkeä, koska eihän siitä tule mitään, että hankkeita perustellaan aivan huuhaata olevilla tiedoilla. Huuhaa kuitenkin todennäköisesti uppoaa poliitikkoihin, koska heillä ei maallikkoina ole kompetenssia puuttua asiaan. Minä vielä veikkaisin, että tämä H/K-juttukin johtuu ihan vain laskelmien tekijän puutteellisesta osaamisesta eikä ole mitenkään tahallista.

Toki esille voi ottaa myös sen seikan, miksi HKL:llä ja KSV:llä on niin erilaiset näkemykset samasta asiasta. Yksi keskeinen tekijä on valittavan ratkaisun vaikutus joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämääriin (ja siten lipputuloihin), mitä HKL ei ota huomioon lainkaan. Toisaalta KSV:n käyttämä mallikin perustuu jo aiemmin arvosteltuihin EMME-laskelmiin, joten niihinkään ei voi täysin luottaa (tosin niin päin, että todennäköisesti joukkoliikenteen parantaminen kasvattaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä arvioitua enemmän).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yksi keskeinen tekijä on valittavan ratkaisun vaikutus joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämääriin (ja siten lipputuloihin), mitä HKL ei ota huomioon lainkaan.


Lipputulot eivät kuitenkaan ole yhteiskuntataloudellista hyötyä, vaan yhteiskunnan sisällä pyörivää rahaa, samoin kuin verotkin. Siksi lipputuloja ei tulekaan huomioida H/K-laskelmissa. Toki niitä kannattaa erikseen arvioida liikennöitsijän oman talouden kannalta, mutta yhteiskuntataloudellista ja liiketaloudellista hyötyä ei saa sotkea. Samoin esimerksi edellisessä ovat mukana aikasäästöt, mutta niitä ei voi laskea mukaan jälkimmäiseen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Siksi lipputuloja ei tulekaan huomioida H/K-laskelmissa.


Ilmaisin itseäni ehkä vähän epäselvästi, tuo lipputulokommentti oli tarkoitettu viittaamaan ylipäätään siihen, valitaanko busseihin vai raitiovaunuihin perustuva ratkaisu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toisaalta KSV:n käyttämä mallikin perustuu jo aiemmin arvosteltuihin EMME-laskelmiin, joten niihinkään ei voi täysin luottaa (tosin niin päin, että todennäköisesti joukkoliikenteen parantaminen kasvattaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä arvioitua enemmän).


Myös HKL käyttää EMME-ohjelmaa, mutta eri tavalla. KSV:ssä tehdään matkamääräennuste neliporrasmenetelmällä, jolloin suunnitellun liikenneverkon ominaisuudet vaikuttavat joukkoliikenteen matkojen määriin. HKL:ssä toimitaan saamani tiedon mukaan ilman neliporrasmallia siten, että joukkoliikenteen matkamäärät ovat aina samat, EMMEllä ainoastaan lasketaan, miten matkat jakautuvat suunnitellussa joukkoliikenneverkossa.

HKL:n tapa merkitsee sitä, ettei edes yritetä arvioida joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuutta. Silloin ei tietenkään ole mitään merkitystä sillä, minkälaista joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa pyritään tarjoamaan. Toisin sanoen se, että yritetään hoitaa joukkoliikenne mahdollisimman halvalla ja siten huonolla palvelutasolla ei "ennusteen" mukaan merkitse yhtään mitään.

Tämä selittää sen, miksi HKL saa "hyviä tuloksia" järjestämällä Jätkäsaaren joukkoliikenteen bussiliityntänä Ruoholahden metroasemalle. Kun oletetaan, että metrossa on niin suuri ylikapasiteetti, että Jätkäsaaren joukkoliikenteen matkatuotto mahtuu metroon, saadaan mahdollisesti joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikustannusten minimi nimenomaan kilometreissä lyhyillä liityntäbusseilla. Samalla jätetään huomiotta bussien vaatima katutila ja sen kustannukset (bussikaistat) ja oletetaan, etteivät bussit seiso ruuhkatuneissa risteyksissä.

Joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso on tietenkin halvimmassa vaihtoehdossa (bussivaihtoehto 0) huono. Senhän näkee HKL:n omasta taulukostakin. Taulukon mukaan matka-aikasumma on vaihtoehdossa 2 pienin (1,5 Me pienempi kuin bussivaihtoehdossa 0), eli palvelutaso on paras. Vaihtoehto 2 perustuu suoraan ratikkalinjaan Kamppiin.

Mutta tällä seikalla ei ole merkitystä HKL:n laskelman matkamäärään toisin kuin KSV:n laskelmassa. Jokaisen järki kuitenkin sanoo, että mikäli matka-aika on lyhyempi ja matka vaihdottomana mukavampi, niin matkustajia saadaan enemmän. Tämän luulisi kiinnostavan HKL:ää, mutta nyt se kiinnostaa vain KSV:tä - joka pyrkii suunnittelemaan kaupunkia, jossa olisi enemmän joukkoliikenteen ja vähemmän autojen käyttäjiä.

Antero

PS: Niille, jotka eivät lautakunnan esityslistan taulukkoa näe, tässä siinä esiintyvät tiedot:

Luvut milj. euroa, suhteessa bussivaihtoehtoon 0.



```
Ve Liikennöinti  Rv-päivät  Investointi  Ajan arvo
1   -0,57        0,24         10,2          -0,9
2   -0,35        1,03         19,7          -1,5
3    0,87        1,39         22,1          -1
```

PS2: En keksi, miten taulukon saa pysymään ruodussaan, sori.

MODEDIT/vko: Vaikkapa näin, eli ottamalla ylimääräiset välilyönnit pois.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ilmaisin itseäni ehkä vähän epäselvästi, tuo lipputulokommentti oli tarkoitettu viittaamaan ylipäätään siihen, valitaanko busseihin vai raitiovaunuihin perustuva ratkaisu.


Olit aivan oikeassa. Lipputuloja ei pidä huomioida HK-laskelmassa, mutta matkamäärät kylläkin. Lipputulojen muutos on sama asia kuin matkamäärien muutos, niillä on vain eri yksikkö. Jos matkamäärien muutoksia ei lasketa lainkaan, niitä ei tietenkään voi huomioida HK-laskelmassa ja liikennöitsijän kassatalouteen ei myöskään synny muutosta.

Matkamäärien muutoksen arviointi on kuitenkin keskeinen yhteiskuntataloudessa. Sillä jokainen automatka on oleellisesti kalliimpi kuin joukkoliikennematka, sekä liikennöintikustannuksiltaa että ympäristövaikutuksiltaan (niitäkään ei HKL:n vertailussa ole mukana). Siksi kulkutapaosuuksia pitää arvioida. Yksi joukkoliikenteen tavoitehan on parantaa yhteiskuntataloutta.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Lipputulot eivät kuitenkaan ole yhteiskuntataloudellista hyötyä, vaan yhteiskunnan sisällä pyörivää rahaa, samoin kuin verotkin. Siksi lipputuloja ei tulekaan huomioida H/K-laskelmissa.


Totta ja tältä osin kuukanko jo mainitsikin, että tarkoitti vain yleisesti lipputulojen huomiointia.

Joukkoliikenteen ennustettu matkamäärä vaikuttaisi kuitenkin LVM:n ohjeiden mukaan tehtyyn H/K-laskelmaan autoilijoiden aikahyötyjen ja ympäristöhyötyjen kautta. Näitä kahta erää ei ole HKL:n laskelmassa mukana koska niitä ei voi laskea ilman ennustetta joukkoliikenteen käytöstä. Tältä osin Anteron antamat laskelmat ovat oikea approksimaatio LVM:n laskelmista annetuilla lähtötiedoilla, mutta eivät vastaa LVM:n ohjeiden mukaista laskelmaa. Sellaiseen laskelmaan pitäisi saada myös katujen ja kiskojen ylläpitokulut mukaan.

Vaikka vaihtoehtojen järjestys ei oikealla kaavalla muutu, kakkosvaihtoehdon kannattavuus kuitenkin muuttuu olennaisesti. 30 vuoden kuoletuksella ja 25% jäännösarvolla 3% korolla vaihtoehdon 2 H/K on lähestulkoon 1. Ilman jännösarvoa tai kovemmalla korolla jäädään vähän huonompaan tulokseen. Kuitenkin ollaan selvästi paremmassa tilanteessa kuin arvolla 0,6 jolla vaihtoehto näyttää selkästi kannattamattomalta. Vaikka vaihtoehdon H/K ei näin nouse korkeimmaksi, se on kuitenkin lähes kannattava eli sikäli hyväksyttävä vaihtoehto.

Jos otetaan avuksi toinen kriteeri eli hyötyjen nykyarvo saattaa vaihtoehto olla parempi kuin vaihtoehto 1. Alempi H/K suuremmilla investoinneilla voi nimittäin tuottaa suuremmat nettohyödyt kuin korkeampi H/K pienemmällä investoinnilla (vaikkapa 3% tuotto 100 000 investoinnista on enemmän kuin 5% tuotto 10 000 investoinnista). Yhteiskunnan kannalta eri vaihtoehtojen kannattavuuden ylittäessä kynnysarvon voi olla järkevää valita suurimmat nettohyödyt. Suurempi prosentuaalinen kannattavuus kun ei välttämättä realisoidu missään. Tällä perustein Tampereellekin on suositeltu pikaraitiotietä. Bussivaihtoehdon H/K oli kyllä suurempi, mutta vaatimattomilla investoinneilla saataisiin vaatimattomat hyödyt.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ratikoille vastaava luku on 91 (Nr) tai 101 (Vario) eli käytännössä aina 91. En tiedä onko välipalavaunuille vielä määritelty omaa lukua. Sellainen olisi relevantti, jos jokin linja hoidettaisiin vain niillä.


Kyllä on, 50 istumapaikkaa ja 69 seisomapaikkaa eli yhteensä 119 paikkaa.

Koko suunnitteluohjekin on nyt netissä: http://www.hel2.fi/helakanslia/Kaupu.../071480184.doc

----------


## 339-DF

Asia jäi jlk:ssa pöydälle. Käsittely siirtyy siis elokuulle.

----------


## Haltia

> Asia jäi jlk:ssa pöydälle. Käsittely siirtyy siis elokuulle.


Ei siirry (luultavasti). Asian käsittelyä jatketaan ylimääräisessä kokouksessa 20.6. eli ensi keskiviikkona ja sitten vielä 25.6. on ylimääräinen kokous.

Kuulumiset taas blogissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei siirry (luultavasti). Asian käsittelyä jatketaan ylimääräisessä kokouksessa 20.6. eli ensi keskiviikkona ja sitten vielä 25.6. on ylimääräinen kokous.
> 
> Kuulumiset taas blogissa.


Hyvä ettei siirry syksyyn! Luulin tätä kokousta kevään viimeiseksi...

Kommenttisi blogissa ilahduttivat. Toivottavasti asia saadaan hyvään pakettiin ja pian!

----------


## Albert

Joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokous 20.6. esityslistasta:
Jätkäsaaren joukkoliikenneratkaisu. Uutta:
_Lisäksi lautakunta päättänee, että rata tulee suunnitella niin, että siinä
voidaan liikennöidä rajoituksetta myös ns. moninivelisellä raitiovaunulla
(esim. Helsinkiin hankitut Variotram-raitiovaunut). Käytännössä tämä
tarkoittaa riittävän laajoja aluevarauksia, jotta kaarteisiin voidaan rakentaa
oikeaoppiset muuttuvasäteiset tasoituskaarteet. Tämä edellyttää
kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston yhteistyötä liikennelaitoksen ratasuunnittelijoiden
kanssa._
Joko vihdoinkin? Toivottavasti!

----------


## 339-DF

Tuohan kuulostaa hyvältä! Mistähän lie tuollainen lisäys peräisin? Epäilen, että raitioliikenneyksikkö on sen sinne vaatinut. Siellähän kyllä ollaan perillä siitä, millaisia ratoja pitaisi rakentaa.

Mutta ollaankohan tässä myöhässä, kun ensimmäiset asemakaavatkin ovat lähes valmiina? Onko vielä mahdollista saada riittävästi tilaa siirtymäkaarteille?

----------


## kuukanko

> Joukkoliikennelautakunta päätti, että Jätkäsaaren tavoitelinjaston valmistelua jatketaan vaihtoehtojen 2-S ja 2 mukaan. Mirva Haltian esitys Riitta Snällin kannattamana voitti esittelijän esityksen 5 / 3. Vastaesitys koski vaihtoehto 1-S:n poistamista valmisteluvaihtoehdoista. Siten suunnittelua jatketaan raitioliikenteen pohjalta.

----------


## Albert

> Tuohan kuulostaa hyvältä! Mistähän lie tuollainen lisäys peräisin? Epäilen, että raitioliikenneyksikkö on sen sinne vaatinut. Siellähän kyllä ollaan perillä siitä, millaisia ratoja pitaisi rakentaa.
> 
> Mutta ollaankohan tässä myöhässä, kun ensimmäiset asemakaavatkin ovat lähes valmiina? Onko vielä mahdollista saada riittävästi tilaa siirtymäkaarteille?


Haltia blogissaan kertoo, että "esityksen mukaan" tästä asiasta päätettiin. :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Haltia blogissaan kertoo, että "esityksen mukaan" tästä asiasta päätettiin.


Minusta Haltia kirjoittaa hänen esityksensä voittaneen ja esittelijän hävinneen äänin 5-3. Vaikka Haltia lopussa vakuutteleekin yrittäneensä kaikkensa ikään kuin olisi epäonnistunut.

Kaikki kunnia JL-lautakunnan jämäkälle ja fiksulle jäsenelle!

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Minusta Haltia kirjoittaa hänen esityksensä voittaneen ja esittelijän hävinneen äänin 5-3.


Laitoin innostuksissani vähän epäselvästi. Tarkoitin tässä vain esityslistan kohtaa _oikeaoppiset muuttuvasäteiset tasoituskaarteet_. Että siis sekin tuli "hyväksyttyä".

----------


## 339-DF

Olen oikein tyytyväinen ja iloinen lautakunnan jämäkästä päätöksestä. Hienoa!

Seuraava askel on sitten se, että HKL-Suy pitää saada hyväksymään, että Kampin rata tehdään Ksv:n aikataulun mukaan, eikä joskus 2020-luvulla...




> ...Vaikka Haltia lopussa vakuutteleekin yrittäneensä kaikkensa ikään kuin olisi epäonnistunut.


Toivottavasti tämä ei ennakoi sitä, etta Haltia pelkää virkamiesten kuitenkin suunnittelevan mitä tykkäävät, lautakunnan kannasta välittämättä... Eipä olisi ensimmäinen kerta sekään, valitettavasti.

----------


## Haltia

> Toivottavasti tämä ei ennakoi sitä, etta Haltia pelkää virkamiesten kuitenkin suunnittelevan mitä tykkäävät, lautakunnan kannasta välittämättä... Eipä olisi ensimmäinen kerta sekään, valitettavasti.


Harmikseni joudun myöntämään, että siihen se hieman skeptinen loppuviite nimenomaan viittaa. Kaikki portithan ovat tietyllä tavalla edelleen auki ja ei olisi ensimmäinen kerta kun lautakunnan tahto pyörretään... En tosin usko, että valtuustoon asti menisi esitys, jossa toimitaan _kahden_ lautakunnan (ksv:n ja jlk:n) tahdon vastaisesti, kun tällaiset selkeät periaatelinjaukset on tehty. Ratikkavaihtoehdon muistanevat toivottavasti vielä muutamat seuraavat valtuustot, jotta muunlaisia esityksiä ei kuunnella. Notta jos ei vallan syvää lamaa tule, niin ihmettelisin jos bussilla sinne lopullisessa vaiheessa kuljettaisiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En tosin usko, että valtuustoon asti menisi esitys, jossa toimitaan _kahden_ lautakunnan (ksv:n ja jlk:n) tahdon vastaisesti, kun tällaiset selkeät periaatelinjaukset on tehty.


Tässä vain tuleekin vastaan kysymys helsinkiläisestä omituisuudesta, eli kaksi lautakuntaa ja virastoa suunnittelevat samaa asiaa. Päätösesityksiä tuodaan kilvan lautakuntiin, mutta mitä siitä seuraa, jos yksi lautakunta on yhtä ja toinen kokonaan toista mieltä?

Minun selkeä kantani on, että liikenne on suunniteltava yhdessä paikassa. Koska HKL ei suunnittele henkilöautoliikennettä eikä kai ole aikonutkaan, koko liikennettä ei voida suunnitella HKL:n suunitteluyksikössä.

Sen sijaan KSV:n on pakko suunnitella tiet ja kadut eli henkilöautoliikenne, koska muuten ei voida asemakaavoja tehdä. Jos yhdessä henkilöautoilun kanssa ei suunnitella myös joukkoliikennettä, arvaatte mitä siitä tulee. Kyllä, siitä syntyy autokaupunkia, johon ei ole suunniteltu joukkoliikennettä.

KSV ei neuvottele autokauppiaiden kanssa ja kysele, mitä ne haluavat. HKL ei ole autokauppias, mutta sen rooli ei voi olla sellainen, että se sanelee, minkälaisia asemakaavoja tehdään. Edes asemakaavoista näennäisesti erillään maan alla tapahtuva metron tekeminen ei ole irrallaan maanpäällisestä kaupunkirakenteesta. Se nähdään Jätkän tapauksessa, mutta vielä selkeämmin Lauttasaaren kohdalla - josta laitan erillisen viestin.

HKL on Helsingin joukkoliikenneviranomainen, jolla on tietoa ja taitoa joukkoliikenteestä ja siten kykyä ottaa kantaa kaavoitukseen. Mutta suhteessa kaavoitukseen HKL on liikenteen tuottaja ja asemakaava on "liikenteen tilaaja". Yhteistyötä on syytä tehdä, mutta lopulliset päätökset on tehtävä yhdessä paikassa, ja se ei voi kaavoitusasioissa olla HKL.

Minusta tämä asia on viime vuosien aikaan päässyt lipsahtamaan jotenkin omituisella tavalla vinoon. Nyt tällaisen omavaltaisen päätöksenteon sekoittamisen ongelmat ovat tulleet esille, kun kaupunkiin kaavoitetaan mittavia uusia alueita, joille halutaan myös oikeasti toimivaa joukkoliikennettä. Tilanne on syytä korjata nyt - vai onko tulevaisuuden visio sellainen, että yhdistetystä YTV+HKL:stä tulee Helsingin kaavoittaja, jonka ohjeiden mukaan KSV piirtää kartat?

Antero

----------


## vristo

Kaksisuuntaisia vaunuja käytettäessä ei tarvittaisi ongelmina nähtyjä kääntöpaikkoja ollenkaan Jätkäsaaressa. Olisiko syyta harkita tarkemmin? Uuden, nyt hankinnan alla olevien vaunuja voitaisiin hankkia sellaisina ja ensimmaiset vaunut sijoittaa juuri Jätkäsaaren linjoille, jotka ovat siis kaiketi h6, h8 ja h9. Jos (toivottavasti) myös Laajasalon ratikka toteutuu, niin linja Länsiterminaalista Kampin kautta keskustaan voisi mielestani jatkaa aikanaan tuohon suuntaan ja koko Laajasalon/Kruunuvuorenrannan radat rakentaa kaksisuuntaisuusperiaatetta noudattaen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaksisuuntaisia vaunuja käytettäessä ei tarvittaisi ongelmina nähtyjä kääntöpaikkoja ollenkaan Jätkäsaaressa. Olisiko syyta harkita tarkemmin?


Olen myös sitä mieltä, että HKL:llä tulisi olla jonkinlainen erä 2-suuntaisia vaunuja sekä poikkeustilanteita että rakenteilla olevia yhteyksiä varten. Hyvä syy siihen, miksi tällaista ei ole edes pohdittu vuosikymmeniin on tietenkin siinä, ettei raitioliikenteen kehittäminenkään ole ollut tavoitteena sitten 1950-luvun. Nr-vaunujen tilauksellahan valmisteltiin vain raitioliikenteen lopettamista - koska metro korvaa raitiotiet! (Lähteet: Smith-Polvinen sekä HKL:n 100-vuotishistoriikki, ei siis meikäläisen "metrovastaisuutta".)

Sekä Jätkä että Laajasalo ovat molemmat 2-suuntavaunujen tarpeessa suunnilleen samaan aikaan kehittyvinä alueina. Ne sopivat myös linjan päätepistepareiksi, koska suunnilleen samankokoisina muodostavat tasapainoisen heilurilinjan.

Mieluiten näkisin tässä tarkoituksessa uusia matalalattiavaunuja, jotta uusien arvokkaiden alueiden asukkaille tarjotaan myös alueiden arvoista joukkoliikennettä. Käytettyjä korkealattiavaunuja linee saatavilla hetikin, mutta imagoasiana en suosittele niitä tähän. Sen sijaan muihin tilapaistarpeisiin ovat hyvä hankinta - nopea ja halpa.

Sitten vain tarvitaan hieman töitä eli puolenvaihtovaihteita. Uusilla alueilla ei ole ongelma, mutta muualla verkossa tulisi silloin tällöin tarve. Mutta tosiasiassa asiaan on jo ratkaisu nämä pintavaihteet, joita on käytettykin linjaliikenteessä, mm. Hämeentiellä. Ovat näköjään käytössä muuallakin maailmassa, tässä kuva Pahasta kesältä 2005. Puolenvaihdon syy: kiskojen uusinta radalla tästä eteenpäin.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Toivottavasti tämä ei ennakoi sitä, etta Haltia pelkää virkamiesten kuitenkin suunnittelevan mitä tykkäävät, lautakunnan kannasta välittämättä... Eipä olisi ensimmäinen kerta sekään, valitettavasti.


Mitenkäs tällainen voi yleensä olla mahdollista.
Kaupunginvaltuuston aikanaan hyväksymän Helsingin kaupungin joukkoliikenteen johtosäännön mukaan:
_Helsingin kaupungin joukkoliikennelautakunta ja sen alaisena Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos vastaavat..._
Johtosäännössä todetaan mm., että lautakunnan tehtäviin kuuluu:
_hyväksyä kaupunginhallituksen vahvistamissa rajoissa hankkeita koskevat suunnitelmat ja piirustukset sekä vahvistaa rajat, joiden mukaan viranhaltija päättää mainituista asioista._ 
No maallikko ei tietenkään osaa lukea tällaista "oikein".
 :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitenkäs tällainen voi yleensä olla mahdollista.


Jotenkin vaan aikanaan pääsi käymään niin, että lautakunta ja valtuusto antoivat rahaa uusien johdinautojen ostoon, mutta virkamiehet ostivatkin rahalla dieselbusseja. Ja tarpeettomat ajojohtimet purettiin pois.

Niin se taitaa olla, ettei johtosääntö ole siten kuin tavallisen kaupunkilaisen mielestä suomenkieli pitäisi ymmärtää.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Jlk:n jäsen Haltia kirjoittaa blogissaan http://haltia.blogspot.com/2007/11/k...-15112007.html hieman seurantaa Jätkäsaaresta. Ei hyvältä näytä. Jostain kumman syystä KSV ilmeisesti haluaa ratikan Jätkässä autokaistoille. Mitenkäs tässä näin on käynyt? Toivottavasti kslk puuttuu asiaan tiukasti. Siinä sitten suunnitellaan joukkoliikennekaupunginosaa, kun ratikat jumitetaan autojen ruuhkiin, ja niitähän Jätkässä tulee riittämään, kun ei nykyinenkään liikenne mahdu alueelle saatikka sitten 15 000 uuden asukkaan. Plus työpaikat päälle, olikos niitä nyt jopa 10 000?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jostain kumman syystä KSV ilmeisesti haluaa ratikan Jätkässä autokaistoille. Mitenkäs tässä näin on käynyt?


Minusta Jätkän suunnittelun perusvirhe on, ettei sinne tehty erillisiä joukkoliikenteen ja autojen katuja. Vaan 1970-lukulainen pääkatuharavarakenne. Nyt on valitettavasti myöhäistä korjata tätä, kun ollaan jo näin pitkällä. Tosin minun mielestäni myöhäistä on vasta sitten, kun taloja on ryhdytty rakentamaan, mutta hallinnossahan myöhässä tarkoittaa byrokratiaa. Papereissa olevien tekstien ja viivojen muuttaminen kuin kestää kauemmin kuin kaupunginosan rakentaminen.

Miksi näin on käynyt? Pelkistettynä mielestäni siksi, että silloin, kun suunnittelu alkoi, ei vielä osattu ja tiedetty kaikkea. Esimerkiksi Ormuspelto on jo paljon parempi sovellus uudesta kaupunkirakentamisesta. Eikä se johdu siitä, että Ormuspellossa tehdään pienempiä rakennuksia. Kyllä samat periaatteet olisi voitu soveltaa kerrostaloihinkin.




> Toivottavasti kslk puuttuu asiaan tiukasti. Siinä sitten suunnitellaan joukkoliikennekaupunginosaa, kun ratikat jumitetaan autojen ruuhkiin, ja niitähän Jätkässä tulee riittämään, kun ei nykyinenkään liikenne mahdu alueelle saatikka sitten 15 000 uuden asukkaan. Plus työpaikat päälle, olikos niitä nyt jopa 10 000?


Minä ainakin puutun. Perimmältään kyse on siitä, tehdäänkö katualueesta kyllin leveä siellä, missä on ratikka. En tiedä, paljonko pelivaraa siellä on.

Mutta Jätkäsaarihan ei ole mikään joukkoliikennekaupunginosa. Siitä kyllä haluttiin ja toivottiin sellaista, mutta autopuolue pani hanttiin - ja näkyy olevan voimissaan kaupungin johdossa edelleen. Luonteeltaan Jätkä kopioi kantakaupunkia, jossa autot, ratikat ja ihmiset ovat sekaisin samassa katutilassa. Ainoa ero ovat parkkiluolat. Eli jätkässä on enemmän tilaa autoille kuin kantakaupungissa.

Antero

----------


## Safka

>   Kampin läpi on harvinaisen fiksu ajatus. Malminrinteeseen ja Ruoholahdenkadulle pitäisi vaan saada omat kaistat. Malminrinteessä ne mahtuisivat, mutta kun sinne tulee 2-suuntainen pyörätie.  


Sivuhuomautuksena Kampin-Jätkäsaaren raideyhteydestä: onko Ruoholahdenkadun-Malminrinteen linjauksen sijasta mietitty reittiä Freda-Salomonkatu-Lapinrinne-Ruoholahdenkatu-... ? Tähän malliin, jossa punainen siis on mun ehdottamani ja sininen kaupungin suunnittelupöydällä oleva linjaus.

Saataisiin rauhallisempaa ratikkaympäristöä mutta yksi pullonkaulakin, nimittäin Lapinrinteen tunnelin suu. Saako siihen nykyiselle kapealle kävelyalueelle ympättyä kiskot vaikka yksiraiteisena? Reitti pitenisi satakunta metriä mutta saattaisi olla nopeampi kuin Ruoholahdenkadun ruuhkissa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Otitko Antero esiin lautakunnassa Jätkäsaaren raitiotiejärjestelyt, jotka todettiin ongelmallisiksi?
Ainakin mainitsit, että aiot ottaa esille. Jos otit, miten kävi?
Toivottavasti hyvin  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Otitko Antero esiin lautakunnassa Jätkäsaaren raitiotiejärjestelyt, jotka todettiin ongelmallisiksi?
> Ainakin mainitsit, että aiot ottaa esille. Jos otit, miten kävi?
> Toivottavasti hyvin


Siitä on jo jokunen tovi kun Jätkä oli ks-lautakunnassa viimeksi esillä. Jätkäsaaren aloituskortteli on tulossa uudelleen joulukuun 13. pvä. Edellisellä kerralla kaikki oli hyvin, mutta nyt olen kuullut, että osin raitioliikenteen sujuvuutta ollaan haittaamassa pysäköintijärjestelyjen vuoksi. Tähän aion puuttua.

Ihmettelen, miksi luonnoksessa hyvää suunnitelmaa on nyt "kehitetty" huonompaan suuntaan. Tilan ottaminen pysäköintiin joukkoliikenteen kustannuksella tietenkin tarkoittaa, että alueelle saadaan mahtumaan lisää autoja. Tämähän sopii tietenkin kauppakamarin ja Pajusen esittämiin ajatuksiin.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Ihmettelen, miksi luonnoksessa hyvää suunnitelmaa on nyt "kehitetty" huonompaan suuntaan. Tilan ottaminen pysäköintiin joukkoliikenteen kustannuksella tietenkin tarkoittaa, että alueelle saadaan mahtumaan lisää autoja. Tämähän sopii tietenkin kauppakamarin ja Pajusen esittämiin ajatuksiin.


Eikös ne autot voitaisi sijoittaa maan alle, niin ei tarvitsisi häiritä muuta liikennettä niillä henkilöautoilla ja niiden pysäköinnillä?

----------


## petteri

Minustakin auto- ja huoltoliikenteen tunnelointi ainakin jonkin verran ja kaikkien autopaikkojen rakentaminen luoliin olisi hyvä ratkaisu Jätkäsaarelle. Maanpäälliset parkkipaikat vievät turhaan tilaa rakennuksilta ja puistoilta/aukioilta jne.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikös ne autot voitaisi sijoittaa maan alle, niin ei tarvitsisi häiritä muuta liikennettä niillä henkilöautoilla ja niiden pysäköinnillä?


Tämän piti olla Jätkäsaaren "autottomuuden" idea. Maanpäälliseen pysäköintiin on kuitenkin annettu jo aiemmin jossain määrin periksi sillä selityksellä, että "autoilijat pysäköivät kumminkin, vaikka se ei olisi luvallista". Minä en tällaista selitystä hyväksy, vaan lähtökohta lienee, että lakia noudatetaan - joskin Helsingissä on yllin kyllin esimerkkejä siitä, ettei sellainen ole tarpeen.

Lakien noudattamista voi avittaa myös "pehmein" keinoin, eli estämällä pysäköinti siellä, missä sitä sallita. (Kovia keinoja ovat autojen siirto tai Britanniasta tuttu pyörälukko, joka aukeaa nipulla puntia.) Estämisen mahdottomuuden tekosyy meillä on taas se, ettei talvikunnossapitoa voi hoitaa, jos 3,5 metrin levyisellä kauhakuormaajalla ei voi ajaa kaikkialle. Maailmalla on kaupan ja jopa erityisolosuhteiden Suomeenkin on toimitettu mm. Bobcat-merkkisiä pieniä kauhakuormaajia, jotka mahtuvat sellaisista raoista, joista henkilöautolla ei enää mennä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Jos Helsingin kaupunki ei osaa hoitaa pysäköinnin valvontaa, sen voi ulkoistaa vaikka Parkcomille, niin jo tulee tehoa. Veikkaisin, että Parkcom suostuisi hoitamaan valvonnan monilla alueilla 50 % provosiolla pikavoitosta ja teho lisääntyisi. Pieni muutos lakiin saatetaan tarvita.

Niin ja lukolliset tolpatkin on keksitty. Ei yhden tolpan irrottaminen ja laittaminen takaisin kiinni kauhakuormaajakuskilta pitkään vie.

----------


## teme

> Jos Helsingin kaupunki ei osaa hoitaa pysäköinnin valvontaa, sen voi ulkoistaa vaikka Parkcomille, niin jo tulee tehoa. Veikkaisin, että Parkcom suostuisi hoitamaan valvonnan monilla alueilla 50 % provosiolla pikavoitosta ja teho lisääntyisi. Pieni muutos lakiin saatetaan tarvita.


Parkcomin olen kuvitellut ottavan ihan 100% siitä maksusta, koko toiminnan lainmukaisuus on vieläkin kai vähän epäselvää. Toisaalta pysäköinninvalvoja on ainoa viranomainen joka tienaa kaupungille enemmän kuin maksaa, muta rekrytointi ymmärrettävistä syistä takkuaa. Pitäisiköhän lobata jotain valtuutettua esittämään pysäköinninvalvonnan yksityistämistä, ihan vaan siitä ilosta että kuulisi Helsingin kokoomuksen kannan :-)




> Niin ja lukolliset tolpatkin on keksitty. Ei yhden tolpan irrottaminen ja laittaminen takaisin kiinni kauhakuormaajakuskilta pitkään vie.


Niin ja sitten on sellainen uusi innovaatio kuin puomi.

----------


## petteri

> Parkcomin olen kuvitellut ottavan ihan 100% siitä maksusta, koko toiminnan lainmukaisuus on vieläkin kai vähän epäselvää.



Nykyään Parkcom ottaa käsitykseni mukaan yleensä 100 % maksusta. Mutta jos merkittävän kokoinen osa Helsingin pysäköinninvalvonnasta yksityistettäisiin, Parkcomin tai muun alihankkijan provisio on varmasti neuvoteltavissa. 50 % voisi olla ok lähtökohta.

Ovatkohan Parkcomin pysäköinninvalvojat provisiopalkkaisia? Jos pysäköinninvalvonta olisi pääosin provisiopalkkaista, kuten puhelinmyynti, moni valvoja varmaan kirjoittelisi lappuja iltakävelylläkin.

"Lähdenpä iltakävelyllä, otan sakkolaput mukaan, jos vaikka tärppäisi." tai "Tuossa Fredrikintorilla on aina tähän aikaan(23:00), muutama autoparkissa, käynpäs laputtamassa ne ennen nukkumaan menoa"

----------


## ultrix

> Nykyään Parkcom ottaa käsitykseni mukaan yleensä 100 % maksusta. Mutta jos merkittävän kokoinen osa Helsingin pysäköinninvalvonnasta yksityistettäisiin, Parkcomin tai muun alihankkijan provisio on varmasti neuvoteltavissa. 50 % voisi olla ok lähtökohta.


Mutta eikös pysäköinninvalvonta ole viranomaistoimintaa, jota ei ihan noin vain voi ulkoistaa.

Suomen perustuslakihan sanoo asiasta seuraavaa:




> *Hallintotehtävän antaminen muulle kuin viranomaiselle*
> 
>    Julkinen hallintotehtävä voidaan antaa muulle kuin viranomaiselle vain lailla tai lain nojalla, jos se on tarpeen tehtävän tarkoituksenmukaiseksi hoitamiseksi eikä vaaranna perusoikeuksia, oikeusturvaa tai muita hyvän hallinnon vaatimuksia. Merkittävää julkisen vallan käyttöä sisältäviä tehtäviä voidaan kuitenkin antaa vain viranomaiselle.


Hyvää hallintoa ei kai ole se, että yksityisoikeudellinen, voittoa tavoitteleva yritys kirjoittelee sakkolappuja. Jos on, ulkoistetaan sitten poliisi ja puolustusvoimatkin.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta eikös pysäköinninvalvonta ole viranomaistoimintaa, jota ei ihan noin vain voi ulkoistaa.



Minusta pysäköinninvalvonta on vähän rajatapaus eikä ainakaan perusviranomaistoimintaa. Onhan autokatsastuskin yksityistetty, vaikka siinäkin on viranomaistoiminnan piirteitä. Se mitä julkisen vallan pitää hoitaa itse on määrittelykysymys. Toisarvoisia tehtäviä voidaan mielestäni ulkoistaa. Ilmeisesti pysäköinninvalvonnan yksityistäminen kyllä vaatisi lainmuutosta.

Esimerkiksi poliisi, verottaja ja oikeuslaitos käyttävät selkeämmin julkista valtaa.

----------


## heka

> Siitä on jo jokunen tovi kun Jätkä oli ks-lautakunnassa viimeksi esillä. Jätkäsaaren aloituskortteli on tulossa uudelleen joulukuun 13. pvä. Edellisellä kerralla kaikki oli hyvin, mutta nyt olen kuullut, että osin raitioliikenteen sujuvuutta ollaan haittaamassa pysäköintijärjestelyjen vuoksi. Tähän aion puuttua.
> 
> Ihmettelen, miksi luonnoksessa hyvää suunnitelmaa on nyt "kehitetty" huonompaan suuntaan. Tilan ottaminen pysäköintiin joukkoliikenteen kustannuksella tietenkin tarkoittaa, että alueelle saadaan mahtumaan lisää autoja. Tämähän sopii tietenkin kauppakamarin ja Pajusen esittämiin ajatuksiin.


Jos kaupunkisuunnittelu rupeaa noudattamaan näitä Pajusen-Kauppakamarin näkemyksiä, seuraukset ovat tuhoisia. Jätkäsaaresta muodostuu varsinainen sumppu, jos sujuva ratikkayhteys uhrataan pysäköinnin alttarille. Ratikka saa huonon maineen seisoessaan ruuhkassa, ja ihmiset siirtyvät autoihin aiheuttamaan entistä enemmän ruuhkia. Muualla mainittiin Helsinginkadun suunnitelmista, joissa kääntyvä liikenne on tulossa ratikkakaistalle. Teollisuuskadullakin ratikka juuttunee autojonoihin. Sääli, että näkemys ja uskallus puuttuu - liikennesuunnittelu näyttää jo johdonmukaisesti toteutavan Pajusen-Kauppakamarin linjaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Teollisuuskadullakin ratikka juuttunee autojonoihin.


Ei kuulemma juutu, Olli-Pekka Poutasen mukaan asia hoidetaan valo-ohjauksella.

Epäilen kuitenkin, sillä vaikka siellä liikennevalot palaisivat kauniin kirkkaan vihreinä niin minnekäs ne Teollisuuskadun kaistat tukkivat autot mahtuvat ratikan alta pois, jos koko katu on tukossa, niin kuin tulee olemaan. Ja kun sinne kerran on ne kolme puuriviä istutetti niin niitähän ei saa sieltä pois, eli siinä sitä seistään sitten. Tuo on itse asiassa ysin epäonnistunein osuus, kaikki muut epäonnistuneet osuudet voidaan suht koht järkevästi muuttaa jälkeenpäin paremmiksi, vaikka rahaahan siibä kyllä palaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta pysäköinninvalvonta on vähän rajatapaus eikä ainakaan perusviranomaistoimintaa. Onhan autokatsastuskin yksityistetty, vaikka siinäkin on viranomaistoiminnan piirteitä. Se mitä julkisen vallan pitää hoitaa itse on määrittelykysymys. Toisarvoisia tehtäviä voidaan mielestäni ulkoistaa. Ilmeisesti pysäköinninvalvonnan yksityistäminen kyllä vaatisi lainmuutosta.


Koko jupakka ParkComin ja muiden yksityistä pysäköinninvalvontaa harjoittavien tahojen toiminnan laillisuudesta on lähtöisin kauppiaista jotka eivät itse toimi kauppakeskuksisa, ja jotka menettävät asiakkaita kauppakeskusten kauppiaille, joilla on tarjolla asiakkailleen ilmainen, aikarajoitettu pysäköinti lämpimässä hallissa jossa pysäköintiä valvoo ParkCom tai jokin muu yksityinen yritys, koska kunnallisten pysäköinninvalvojien resurssit valvoa parkkihalleja ovat riittämättömät. ParkComin toiminnasta valittajien joukossa on myös joitakin "minäminäminä" -asenteella liikkuvia autoilijoita jotka haluavat jättää autonsa halleihin koko työpäivän ajaksi, ilmaiseksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Jysky

Pysäköinnin valvonnan tehostaminen kaupunkitilassa olisi ehdottomasti kevyen ja  joukkoliikenteen etu. Villi pysäköinti jalkakäytäville ja pyöräkaistoille haittaa busseihin nousua ja pyörällä liikkumista. Tampereen keskustan lähes ainoalle pyöräkaistalle pysäköidään kaupan eteen jatkuvasti. Vielä ei kuitenkaan ole näkynyt polkupyörän nastan jälkiä konepelleissä. Huvittavaa on, että yksikaistaisen, yksisuuntaisen kadun toisella puolella olisi iltaaikaan ilmaista parkkitilaa. Poliisiautot ajelee nätisti ohitse hidastamatta. Se ei sinänsä ole yllättävää, kun on nähnyt poliisikoulun tarvitsemat parkkierämaat. Jonkinlainen provisio tai kansalaislaputusjärjestelmä olisi tarpeen.

----------


## kemkim

> "Lähdenpä iltakävelyllä, otan sakkolaput mukaan, jos vaikka tärppäisi." tai "Tuossa Fredrikintorilla on aina tähän aikaan(23:00), muutama autoparkissa, käynpäs laputtamassa ne ennen nukkumaan menoa"


Tämähän olisi tehokasta toimintaa! Kansalaiset valvomaan pysäköintiä. Kansalaisille ei tarvitse maksaa ylimääräistä yötyölisää. Usein näkee Hämeentiellä yöksi jalkakäytävälle parkkeerattuja autoja, kun ei öisin ole lappuliisoja. Tästä saisi moni työtön ja opiskelija lisätuloja, kun laputtaisi oman lähiönsä autoja ja samalla tekisi ympäristöstä viihtyisämpää. Uskoisin, että vihreistä varsinkin löytyisi paljon holtitonta autoilua vihaavia, jotka mielihyvin tekisivät tuota vaikka palkattakin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei hyvältä näytä. Jostain kumman syystä KSV ilmeisesti haluaa ratikan Jätkässä autokaistoille. Mitenkäs tässä näin on käynyt? Toivottavasti kslk puuttuu asiaan tiukasti.


Puuttuihan se, ja tiukasti puuttuikin! Eli tässä tämän illan kokouksesta päätöstiedote:

Jätkäsaarenkallion ja Hietasaaren asemakaava- ja asemakaavan muutosehdotus: Palautettiin äänin 6-3 uudelleen valmisteltavaksi siten, että raitiovaunuliikenne sijoitetaan koko alueella omalle kaistalleen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jätkäsaarenkallion ja Hietasaaren asemakaava- ja asemakaavan muutosehdotus: Palautettiin äänin 6-3 uudelleen valmisteltavaksi siten, että raitiovaunuliikenne sijoitetaan koko alueella omalle kaistalleen.


Nostan nyt omaa häntääni, koska kukas muukaan kissanhännän nostaa kuin kissa. Ihmettelin tätä asiaa jo ennen viime viikon kokouksta, jossa kaavaehdotus jätettiin pöydälle viikoksi. Käytin jopa aika jyrkkää ilmaisua siitä, mitä on 2000-luvulla suunnitella kohtalaisen vilkasliikenteiselle kadulle joukkoliikennettä ja autoja sekaisin.

Samaan asiaan ovat puuttuneet ennakolta myös HKL ja jotkut jl-lautakunnan jäsenet, tosin tässä vaiheessa se on epävirallista. Itse en ollut kokouksessa eilen, mutta jo viikko sitten sain laajaa tukea vaatimukselleni erillisistä ratikkakaistoista.

Arkkitehdit olivat suunnitelleet päällekkäiskaistoja kaupunkikuvallisista syistä. Että ei olisi niin leveä ja autio katukuilu. Se on hyvää tarkoittava tavoite, mutta täytyy kuitenkin huolehtia toimivuudesta. Jos vihreätä halutaan, koko ratikkaraiteen voi tehdä viheralueeksi kadun keskellä. Onhan meillä ratikka viheralueella jo monessa paikassa, joskaa meillä ei vielä missään ole rataa tehty Keski-Euroopassa yleisenä nurmiratana.


Antero

----------


## petteri

Ylileveät kadut ovat ikäviä, paras ratkaisu olisi, että joukko- ja kevyellä liikenteellä olisi omat kadut tai reitit eikä vain kaistoja leveillä bulevardeilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ylileveät kadut ovat ikäviä, paras ratkaisu olisi, että joukko- ja kevyellä liikenteellä olisi omat kadut tai reitit eikä vain kaistoja leveillä bulevardeilla.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä. Mutta valitettavasti se on Jätkäsaaren kohdalla nyt myöhäistä. Jätkän suunnittelu on alkanut jo vuosia sitten, jolloin on tehty perusvalinnat. Ei voi aloittaa alusta uudelleen, valitettavasti.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt, kun tämä ylimääräinen taistelu on voitettu, niin pitää sitten valmistautua seuraavaan. Ilmeisesti kevään kuluessa joukkoliikennelautakuntaan tuodaan ensimmäisen vaiheen linjastosuunnitelma. En sitten tiedä, viivyttääkö tuo Kampin linjastoratkaisu sitä (eli riittävätkö resurssit laskea ja tutkia Jätkänkin asioita yhtäaikaa).

Kun on jo päätetty, että joukkoliikenne toteutetaan ns. etupainotteisesti, niin mielestäni tulisi ihan realistisesti pyrkiä siihen, että kun Crusellinsilta 2009 avataan liikenteelle, niin samassa yhteydessä linjaa 8 voitaisiin pidentää Saukonpaaden alueelle. Se tarjoaisi kelvon yhteyden metroasemalle alkajaisiksi. Tuo edellyttää tietenkin sitä, että katurakentaminen on v. 2009 edennyt sillä tavalla, että kääntöpaikka voidaan rakentaa, mutta käsittääkseni tuon ei pitäisi olla ongelma.

Seuraava vaihe on sitten varsinainen keskustayhteys, joka pitäisi heti ensi vaiheessa linjata Kampin kautta. Jätkän pääväylistä Tyynenmerenkatu valmistuu ilmeisesti ennen Välimerenkatua, joten Kampin läpi tulevan keskustayhteyden ensi reitti olisi sitten Tyynenmerenkatua pitkin satamaan. Tästähän myös Helsingin satama on esittänyt toiveensa ja valmistautunut maksamaan tilapäisen kääntöpaikan aiheuttamat kustannuksetkin.

Kuutosen pidennys voi tulla ajankohtaiseksi sitten myöhemmin, ensisijaisten yhteyksien toteuduttua.

----------


## petteri

Miksi ei voi aloittaa kuutosen ja kasin pidennyksellä? Molemmilla on kuitenkin jo kiskot melkein Jätkäsaareen. Toki uusien kampin kiskojenkin rakentaminen kannattaa aloittaa, mutta minusta olisi tärkeämpää saada  ratikat kulkemaan jo rakennusaikana.

Malli jossa on joukkoliikenne on valmiina samaan aikaan asuntojen kanssa ei ole vielä riittävän syvään juurtunut.

----------


## kuukanko

> minusta olisi tärkeämpää saada heti ratikat kulkemaan.


Jos Kampin kautta kulkevasta yhteydestä päätetään hyvissä ajoin, voi se valmistua heti samalla kun ensimmäiset radat Jätkäsaaressa avataan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi ei voi aloittaa kuutosen ja kasin pidennyksellä? Molemmilla on kuitenkin jo kiskot melkein Jätkäsaareen. Toki uusien kampin kiskojenkin rakentaminen kannattaa aloittaa, mutta minusta olisi tärkeämpää saada  ratikat kulkemaan jo rakennusaikana.
> 
> Malli jossa on joukkoliikenne on valmiina samaan aikaan asuntojen kanssa ei ole vielä riittävän syvään juurtunut.


Ollaan ihan samoilla linjoilla! Siis: ensin kasin pidennys, se on nimittäin mahdollista saada liikenteeseen jo 2009.

Mutta sitten tuo seuraava vaihe on kiinni lähinnä siitä, millä tahdilla Tyynenmerenkadulle voidaan rakentaa kiskoja. Se, kulkeeko niitä kiskoja linja 6 vai Kampin kautta tuleva linja, ei vaikuta aikatauluun. Kampin kautta kulkeva rata voidaan tehdä vaikka "huomenna" odottamaan Tyynenmeren valmistumista. Kyse onkin vaan siitä, kumpi palvelee paremmin, 6:n pidennys vai Kampin läpi kulkeva linja. Molemmat voidaan toteuttaa yhtä nopeasti, kuten kuukankokin totesi.

KSV on valmistautunut siihen, että Kampin läpi tuleva rata rakennetaan jo ensi vaiheessa, kesäkuussa julkaistun kartan mukaan rakennustyöt alkaisivat vuonna 2009. Se vaan edellyttää vielä sitä, että HKL-Suy saadaan jollain taikatempulla Kampin radan taakse. Jos ei taioista ole apua, niin sitten jlk näyttänee kaapin paikan  :Wink:

----------


## -Epex82-

Mr D, uteliaisuuteni heräsi, kiitos mielenkiintoisesta tiedosta, mutta missä tällainen ksv:n kartta oli. 2009 on jo aika nopeasti ja tuntuu lähes "uskomattomalta", että Kampin rata toteutuisi niin pian. Itken jo nyt kyyneleet sille, että Kampin liikennekaaos tulee jatkumaan ja voin kuvitella millainen sotku on UKK-Fredan risteys, puhumattakaan Ruoholahdenkadun ja Lapinlahdenkadun tai Malminrinteen työmaista...

----------


## kuukanko

> mutta missä tällainen ksv:n kartta oli.


Linkki siihen löytyy aiempaa tästä samasta viestiketjusta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mr D, uteliaisuuteni heräsi, kiitos mielenkiintoisesta tiedosta, mutta missä tällainen ksv:n kartta oli. 2009 on jo aika nopeasti ja tuntuu lähes "uskomattomalta", että Kampin rata toteutuisi niin pian.


Kuukanko antoikin jo linkin. Kartta on KSV:ssä tehty ja on kslk:n hyväksymä. Mutta ilman HKL:n tukea ei radat tietenkään toteudu.

En mäkään ihan uskalla uskoa siihen, että se Malminrinteen-Ruoholahdenkadun rata saataisiin tehtyä jo 2009. Mutta ei se toisaalta mahdotontakaan ole. Sen tiedän, että painostusta tähän kyllä on ollut kaupungin sisällä sekä ksv:ssä että korkeammallakin taholla. Samoin ainakin osa jl-lautakunnan jäsenistä on sitä mieltä, että tuo rata pitää tehdä heti alkuvaiheessa.

----------


## Albert

> Tuo edellyttää tietenkin sitä, että katurakentaminen on v. 2009 edennyt sillä tavalla, että kääntöpaikka voidaan rakentaa, mutta käsittääkseni tuon ei pitäisi olla ongelma.


Eipähän tuo edes katuja tarvitse. Kokemuksia on jopa täältäkin:
Merisotilaantori 2.10,1980 ,
Pikku-Huopalahti 5.8.1989

----------


## 339-DF

> Eipähän tuo edes katuja tarvitse.


Totta! Pohjustustyöt nyt kuitenkin, ja tuolla alueella varmaan maa-aineksen puhdistustyöt, on tehtävä. Crusellinsillan piti muuten olla valmis jo vuonna 2004, ja jo silloin oli tarkoitus johtaa kasi sinne heti sillan valmistuttua liityntäyhteydeksi Jätkän nykyiselle asutukselle.

----------


## Albert

> Totta! Pohjustustyöt nyt kuitenkin, ja tuolla alueella varmaan maa-aineksen puhdistustyöt, on tehtävä.


Toki näin. Mutta eipä tarvitsisi heti uutta asfalttia rikkoa. Sellainenhan menee kuitenkin raitiotien rakentamisen "kalleuden" piikkiin.

----------


## Compact

Ja hieman aikaisemmin oli tämä työmaa:
0.8.1976 Rautatieläisenkadun-Ratapihantien risteys

----------


## 339-DF

> Toki näin. Mutta eipä tarvitsisi heti uutta asfalttia rikkoa. Sellainenhan menee kuitenkin raitiotien rakentamisen "kalleuden" piikkiin.


Niinpä!

Jos kasin pidennys halutaan saada liikenteeseen 2009, niin voisi ja pitäisi "nyt jo" aloittaa töiden valmistelu. Syksyllä 2008 voisi aloittaa jo Länsisatamankadun rakennustyötkin. Sinnehän on ratikkaa suunniteltu alusta alkaen eli se lienee piirustuksissakin olemassa. Sillalla kiskot varmaan on valmiina elementteinä kun silta rakennetaan. Puuttuu enää silmukka.

Nuo vielä rakentamattomien katujen osuudet pitäisikin tehdä niin että ensin tehdään ne pohja- ja puhdistustyöt, sitten vedetään kiskot ja lopuksi päällystetään ja avataan katu liikenteelle. Eli tavallaan kaikki kerralla yhtenä rakennushankkeena. Olen ymmärtänyt, että niin olisi tarkoituskin tehdä, siis KSV:n tarkoitus. Saapa vaan nähdä pysyykö HKL vauhdissa perässä.

Olettaisin, että kasin pidennyksen perustamissuunnitelma pitäisi tuoda lautakuntaan aika aikaisin keväällä, jotta valtuusto ehtii hyväksyä sen ennen kesää. Sitten jää syksy aikaa katusuunnitelmille ja HKR:n töiden aikataulutukselle.

Liikenteen avaus voisi olla sitten sillan vihkiäispäivänä. Se ei olisi edes etupainotteista, kun tuolla Jätkässä on jo nyt asutusta, joka hyötyisi ratikasta  paljon.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi ei voi aloittaa kuutosen ja kasin pidennyksellä? Molemmilla on kuitenkin jo kiskot melkein Jätkäsaareen.


Vielä perustelu tähän: liikennöintikulut.

Kutonen on pitkä linja, joka on jo nyt aika kuormittunut Bulevardilla. Jos sitä pidennetään Jätkäsaareen ja se hitaudestaan huolimatta kerää matkustajia, niin nykyinen vuorotiheys ei riitä elleivät vaunut pitene. Se johtaa siihen, että vuoromäärää pitää kasvattaa, mikä maksaa aikalailla. Yksi ruuhkavuoro pyöreästi 100 000 e/v ja kokopäivävuoro 300 000 e/v. Varovasti arvioiden pitkälle kutoselle tarvittaisiin ainakin kaksi vaunua lisää, jos vuoroväli haluttaisiin tihentää 7:stä 6:een minuuttiin. Jos ajatellaan, että tuohon riittäisi yksi ruuhka- ja yksi vakiovuoro, niin 400 000 e/v.

(Voidaan toki ajatella myös tukilinjaa 6B, Jätkä-Hakaniemi tms. Mutta HKL kyllä nopeasti kertoisi, että se lisää linjaston sekavuutta ja vaikeuttaa pää- ja tukilinjan tahdistamista jne jne miksi se ei ole hyvä asia  :Wink:  )

Sen sijaan ysin kohdalla tilanne on aika lailla erilainen. Tällä hetkellä (tai siis vuonna 2008) osuus Kaivokadulta Kirralle on niin uskomattoman hidas, että KSV:ssä on arvioitu (HKL-RL:n antamien tietojen pohjalta) että ysi voidaan Kirran sijaan ajaa samalla vuoromäärällä ja vuorovälillä Kampin läpi ja satamaan asti. Tässä mallissa siis ainoat lisäliikennöintikulut tulevat kympin pidentämisestä Kirralle (100 000 e eli sama summa jonka HKL arvioi säästävänsä kun kymppi ensi vuonna lyhenee ja yhdestä ruuhkavuorosta päästään eroon).

Siis malli 6 vs 9 lisää liikennöintikuluja nykyisestä 400 000 vs 100 000 e / vuosi.

Pitäisi tietää, minkä hintaiseksi tuo Malminrinne-Ruoholahdenkatu -rataosuus on arvioitu, mutta jos se maksaa vaikkapa 4 Me, niin koko investointi on maksettu 13 vuodessa. Ratahan on paljon pitkäikäisempi, eli säästömielessä kannattaa siis ajaa ysillä eikä kutosella.

Kaiken lisäksi Kampin rata tarjoaa paljon paremman palvelun, mikä lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja näkyy kasvaneina lipputuloina. Niin ollen tuo 13 vuottakin on yläkanttiin.

Sitä tulee helposti ajatelleeksi juuri noin, että kun se kutonen jo melkein on siellä Jätkässä, niin päästään helpolla pidentämällä sitä. Mutta siihen halpaan en soisi HKL:n ja Jlk:n sortuvan, sillä niin helpolla tuosta ei todellakaan päästä.

----------


## Albert

> Jos vihreätä halutaan, koko ratikkaraiteen voi tehdä viheralueeksi kadun keskellä. Onhan meillä ratikka viheralueella jo monessa paikassa, joskaan meillä ei vielä missään ole rataa tehty Keski-Euroopassa yleisenä nurmiratana.


Näinkin voi tehdä kivikaupungissa nykyaikana. Teneriffa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Näinkin voi tehdä kivikaupungissa nykyaikana. Teneriffa.


Itse asiassa tuo on ihan yleinen periaate Pohjoismaissakin, mikäli esteeksi ei ole asetettu muuan H:lla alkavan kaupungin "erikoisolosuhteita"...  :Wink:

----------


## late-

> Näinkin voi tehdä kivikaupungissa nykyaikana. Teneriffa.


Vaan onhan tuossa nyt kaupunkikuva pilalla, kun ei ole kadunvarsipysäköintiä! Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan esityslistassahan arkkitehti perusteli kadunvarsipysäköintiä kaupunkikuvaseikoilla.

Aiheesta kiinnostuneille olen siirtänyt verkkoon kuvakokoelman Teneriffan pikaraitiotien rakentamisen tilanteesta tammikuun alussa 2007.

----------


## 339-DF

Linkin http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Rakennu...%A4+12.2.+asti takaa löytyvät Länsisatamankadun ja Crusellisillan katusuunnitelmat raitioteineen. Rakennusviraston www-sivujen mukaan töiden on määrä alkaa elokuussa ja jatkua ensi vuoden puolelle. Olettaisin, että radat rakennetaan katurakentamisen yhteydessä, mikä kai kuitenkin vaatii vielä joukkoliikennelautakunnan päätöksenkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aiheesta kiinnostuneille olen siirtänyt verkkoon kuvakokoelman Teneriffan pikaraitiotien rakentamisen tilanteesta tammikuun alussa 2007.


Onko Teneriffan raitiotie muuten Kanarian Saarten ensimmäinen kiskoliikennerakennelma? Mikä on raideleveys ja verkon pituus?

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko Teneriffan raitiotie muuten Kanarian Saarten ensimmäinen kiskoliikennerakennelma?


Las Palmasissa on ollut katuraitiotie, ja Gran Canarialla junarata saaren pohjoisosista etelään. Kumpaakaan ei ole enää, yksi veturi kuitenkin on tallella.

----------


## Compact

> Onko Teneriffan raitiotie muuten Kanarian Saarten ensimmäinen kiskoliikennerakennelma? Mikä on raideleveys ja verkon pituus?





> Las Palmasissa on ollut katuraitiotie.


Kanariansaaret:
Gran Canarialla Las Palmasissa on ollut raitiotie. Teneriffalla Santa Cruzissa on ollut metrinen raitiotie ja nyt on siis normaaliraiteinen hiljan avattu uusi systeemi. Afrikan nykyaikaisin sikseen! Ja lisätiedot saa netistä.

----------


## -Epex82-

Autohullun Suomen mielettömyys paljastuu tästä:




> Autoliitto ja Helsingin Asunto Oy Alku lausuivat mielipiteinään muun muassa että Keskustatunneliin tulisi suunnitella tunneli suoraan isosta pysäköintiluolasta, Välimerenkatu tulisi yhdistää suoraan Bulevardin päähän, Jätkäsaaren sisääntulo tulisi jättää asemakaavan ulkopuolelle ja ratkaista väliaikaisratkaisuin kunnes telakka alueen tulevaisuus on selvinnyt. Asuntojen pysäköintinormi 1 ap/115 k-m2 on kirjeissä esitetyn näkemyksen mukaan liian pieni. Kolme raitiovaunulinjaa on liikaa, linjat 6 ja 8 riittävät, linja 9 on ylimitoitusta. Raitiolinjastoa ei tule suunnitella asuntokaduille. Raitiolinjan sijaan tulisi suunnitella bussin palvelulinja Ruoholahden ja Kampin metroasemille ja takaisin.


Teksti on kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan 7.2.2008 kokouksesta (esityslista), jossa Jätkä on esillä. Asiahan palautettiin valmisteluun, kunnes Anteron ehdotuksesta raitsikat saivat omat kaistat. Autoliitto on organisaatio, jota ei tämä kaupunki tarvitse.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuohan kuulostaa ihan HKL-Suy:n lausunnolta. Oliskohan menneet paperit sekasin?  :Wink:

----------


## -Epex82-

Noin paljon lokaa en usko edes HKL-Suy:n tuottavan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Noin paljon lokaa en usko edes HKL-Suy:n tuottavan.


Jos HKL-Suy saisi päättää ilman lautakuntia ja muita poliitikkoja, niin Jätkään tulisi tehokas bussiliityntä Ruoholahden metroasemalle ja mahdollisesti joku maskottiratikka. Sellaista siellä yritettiin väen väkisin vängätä viimeiseen asti. No, kaksi lautakuntaa ja yksi apulaiskaupunginjohtaja ovat nyt saaneet aikaan sen, että ainakin paperilla tilanne näyttää hyvältä. Suunnittelua jatketaan siis teoriassa lautakuntien päättämän Ve 2:n (2-S:n) pohjalta.

Olen kuitenkin ymmärtänyt, ettei se ole estänyt HKL-Suy:a käytännössä piirtelemästä taas sellaisia vaihtoehtoja, joissa on mukana busseja lopputilanteessakin. Ja Kampin läpi kulkevasta ratikkaradasta ne eivät pidä ollenkaan.

----------


## teme

> Olen kuitenkin ymmärtänyt, ettei se ole estänyt HKL-Suy:a käytännössä piirtelemästä taas sellaisia vaihtoehtoja, joissa on mukana busseja lopputilanteessakin. Ja Kampin läpi kulkevasta ratikkaradasta ne eivät pidä ollenkaan.


Mikä siinä Kampin radassa oikein hiertää? Tämä on yksi niistä yhteyksistä joita minun on oikeasti vaikea uskoa kenenkään vastustavan.

----------


## -Epex82-

Olen ollut yhteydessä suy:hin. Eivät ole minulle vastustaneet ainakaan Jätkän ratikoita, mutta totesivat viestissään, että maksajan näkökulma on eri kuin sellaisen joka katsoo asiaa ulkopuolelta. heidän mukaansa jätkän rata on ollut alunperinkin kuvioissa mukana.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä siinä Kampin radassa oikein hiertää? Tämä on yksi niistä yhteyksistä joita minun on oikeasti vaikea uskoa kenenkään vastustavan.


Sanopa muuta. Virallisesti tällä hetkellä se, että Simonkadun-UKK:n yhteydestä halutaan liikennöintikokemuksia ennen kuin liikennettä päätetään siellä lisätä. Se ei ole kovin vakuuttava perustelu, koska tuntuu aika erikoiselta investoida 5 000 000 euroa rataan, jota oletusarvoisesti ei voisi muka käyttää.

Toinen perustelu on se, että Malminrinteen-Ruoholahdenkadun radan rakentaminen on kallis investointi. Sekin perustelu on huttua, koska järjestely säästää liikennöintikustannuksia (verrattuna kutosen pidentämiseen) niin paljon, että ratainvestointi saadaan kuoletettua kohtuullisella aikavälillä pelkillä liikennöintikustannussäästöillä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen ollut yhteydessä suy:hin. Eivät ole minulle vastustaneet ainakaan Jätkän ratikoita, mutta totesivat viestissään, että maksajan näkökulma on eri kuin sellaisen joka katsoo asiaa ulkopuolelta.


Tuo on tietysti totta. Unohtavat vaan sen, että joukkoliikenne ei ole pelkkä menoerä, vaan siitä saadaan myös tuloja. Kslk:n hyväksymän laskelman mukaan se Ve2:n mukaan toteutettu ratikkaverkko tuottaa huomattavasti enemmän lipputuloja kuin HKL:n haluama miniverkko.

Suy:n "maksajan" näkökulmasta olisi hyvä muistaa myös se, mitä edellisessä viestissäni totesin Kampin läpi tulevan radan investoinnista. Linja 6 on nyt jo niin kuormittunut Bulevardilla, että Jätkän uudet matkustajat johtavat vuorovälin tihentämiseen koko pitkällä linjalla, mikä nostaa kustannuksia täysin tarpeettomasti. Sitä kannattaisi maksajan ajatella.

Kyllä Jätkään ratikoita tulee. Kivuttomin on linjan 8 pidennys Jätkän keskukseen. Sehän on metroliityntä ja sopii niin muodoin hyvin kaikille osapuolille. Keskustayhteys vaan on se ongelmallisempi. Lisäongelmia aiheuttaa Suy:lle myös Helsingin Satama, joka haluaa oman keskustaratikan Tyynenmerenkatua pitkin, HKL haluaa sinne bussin. Satama on tarjoutunut myös maksamaan terminaalin edustalle tulevan kääntösilmukan.

----------


## -Epex82-

Juu, Ve2 taisi olla paras, vaikka varmaan sille bussijutullekin joku perustelu oli.Käsitykseni mukaan Jätkä on jo "pihvi" ja vaihtoehtoja ovat 2 ja 2S ja asiastahan on jo sekä kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan ja joukkoliikennelautakunnan päätökset. Asun itse Bulevardilla, ja sanoisin, että se ei ole kovin kuormittunut ratikka. Aamun vuoroväli Hietalahdesta on älytön 7.06 ja seuraava vasta 7.24. Kutonen on useimmiten täynnä Aamulla Bulevardilla enemmänkin Hietalahden suuntaan kun keskustan suuntaan. En silti usko, että moni Jätkäläinen kutosta käyttää , vaan ysiä ja metroa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Käsitykseni mukaan Jätkä on jo "pihvi" ja vaihtoehtoja ovat 2 ja 2S ja asiastahan on jo sekä kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan ja joukkoliikennelautakunnan päätökset.


Näinhän se pitäisikin olla ja virallisesti onkin. Pahat kielet HKL:n sisältä vaan kertovat toista. Ja kun tätä ketjua selailee taaksepäin, niin jlk:n jäsen Haltia itsekin epäilee lautakuntansa päätöksen toteutumista. Valta pyrkii luisumaan vähän vääriin käsiin. Mutta odotamme ja teemme parhaamme sen eteen, että Kampin rata saadaan.




> Asun itse Bulevardilla, ja sanoisin, että se ei ole kovin kuormittunut ratikka.


Tuo on mielenkiintoista. Nimenomaan iltaruuhka, joka on ratikkaliikenteen kannalta kuormittunein, olisi mielenkiintoinen. Jos sulla on tilaisuus seurata tilannetta muutamana arki-iltana niin olisi kiva kuulla miltä siellä näyttää iltaruuhkassa.




> En silti usko, että moni Jätkäläinen kutosta käyttää, vaan ysiä ja metroa.


Niinpä. Siksi se kutonen onkin turhaa rahankäyttöä ja pitäisi pistää paukut nimenomaan ysiin. Voihan kutosenkin toki pidentää, jos "maksajalla" on niin paljon rahaa...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen ollut yhteydessä suy:hin. Eivät ole minulle vastustaneet ainakaan Jätkän ratikoita, mutta totesivat viestissään, että maksajan näkökulma on eri kuin sellaisen joka katsoo asiaa ulkopuolelta.


Maksajan olisi myös hyväksi olla perillä siitä, miten kustannukset muodostuvat. Jos maksajan näkökulmaa noudatettaisiin loogisesti ja oikein, raitiovaunuja olisi ajettu jo vuosia kaksinajossa ja Variot hankittu edes normaalipituisina, ei erityisesti Helsinkiä varten lyhennettyinä. Eikä myöskään esitettäisi metroa rakennettavaksi sellaisilla matkustajamäärillä, jotka hoidetaan taloudellisimmin raitiotiellä.

Tosiasiassa raitioliikenne on halvempaa kuin bussit. Siksi raitioteitä rakennetaan runsaasti sekä laajennuksina että uusina järjestelminä. Tätä ei vain meillä uskota periaatesyistä.

Tilastot saadaan täällä näyttämään muuta mm. sekoittamalla busseissa keskusta- ja esikaupunkilinjojen kustannukset, unohtamalla osa kustannuksista ja pitämällä raitioliikenne toiminnallisesti 1950-luvun tasolla. Jos bussiliikenteeseenkin hankittaisiin edelleen 1950-luvun tapaan noin 10-metrisiä busseja, joiden pituudesta 1,5 metriä menee kuljettajalle ja moottorille, ja jäljelle jää 20 istuma ja 30 seisomapaikkaa, niin kuljettajakulut kasvaisivat liki tuplaksi ja bussiliikenteen kokonaiskulut kolmanneksen. Juuri tällä tavoin toimitaan nyt raitioliikenteessä.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Olen ollut yhteydessä suy:hin. Eivät ole minulle vastustaneet ainakaan Jätkän ratikoita, mutta totesivat viestissään, että maksajan näkökulma on eri kuin sellaisen joka katsoo asiaa ulkopuolelta. heidän mukaansa jätkän rata on ollut alunperinkin kuvioissa mukana.


Kiitos tiedosta. Minulle on muodustunut semmoinen kuva että Suy tuijottaa vain ja ainoastaan operointikustannuksia, ja lipputulot sekä rakennuskustannukset ovat jonkun muun päänsärky. Selittäisi aika paljon asioita.

----------


## -Epex82-

En tosiaan itse tiedä näistä HKL:N pahoista kielistä ja mitä ne sanovat, harmi että ehdin deletoida jo HKL.ltä saamani e-mail-vastauksen. Siinä kuitenkin sävy oli muistaakseni aika asiallinen ja kyse oli enemmänkin siitä, että kuka maksaa ja mitä maksaa ja mikä on tarkoituksenmukaista. Tavallaan olisi nurinkurista, jos HKL vastustaisi raitioliikennettä itse, onhan sekin toki mahdollista. Salaliittoteorioita tai ei, luulenpa, että kyseessä on perinteinen kululeikkausasia, kuten muillakin hallinnonaloilla. Esittelijällä on aina "hyvät" perusteet.

----------


## 339-DF

> En tosiaan itse tiedä näistä HKL:N pahoista kielistä ja mitä ne sanovat, harmi että ehdin deletoida jo HKL.ltä saamani e-mail-vastauksen.


Jos tuntisimme henkilökohtaisesti, niin voisin kertoa sinulle kasvotusten enemmän. Näitä asioita on vähän hankala puida julkisella internetfoorumilla. Mutta uskon kyllä, että ihan varmasti olet saanut asiallisen ja myötäilevän vastauksen  eihän muu ole mahdollistakaan.  :Wink: 




> Tavallaan olisi nurinkurista, jos HKL vastustaisi raitioliikennettä itse, onhan sekin toki mahdollista. Salaliittoteorioita tai ei...


Ei siihen salaliittoteorioita tarvita, vaan muutama avainasemassa oleva tuttu HKL:ssä, jotka kertovat niin kuin asia on.

----------


## vristo

Hieman "lunta tupaan" Jätkäsaaren raitioteiden kehittämisestä, hitaasti näyttäisi etenevän. Huonosti toimivilla bussilinjoilla h15 ja h15A halutaan HKL-SUY:ssä jatkaa edelleen. Olen pistänyt usein merkille ko. toimiston liikennesuunnitelijan ratikkavastaisuuden tai ainakin nihkeän suhtautumisen niiden kehittämiselle.

Joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslista 14.2

----------


## 339-DF

Se 14.2. Jätkän esityslista oli täynnä kaikenlaista roskaa, ihan absurdejakin juttuja. Kun se on vasta infoasiana, ja kun eka vaihe on ihan OK, eli kasi "heti" Saukonpaateen, niin en viitsinyt ainakaan itse olla siitä sen enempää huolissani.

En usko, että jlk nielee esitettyjä satamaratikan vastaisia perusteluja. Samoin Tyynenmerenkadun aikataulu menee varmaan vielä uusiksi. Jlk:han ei ole ainakaan virallista tietä tietoinen sataman kannasta koko asiaan. Satamallahan on paljonkin sanottavaa tuohon.

Toinen juttu, joka vielä on HKL:ssä laskettava, on se, miten kalliiksi tuo kutosen pidennys oikeasti tulee, kun liikennöintikulut karkaavat pilviin. Käytännössä näyttää siltä, että Kampin läpi tuleva rata tulee HKL:lle edullisemmaksi kuin kutosen pidennys, sillä investoinnin kuoletus on pienempi kuin vuosittainen liikennöintikulujen lisäys kutosella. Onhan toi tietysti jo laskettukin, mutta siitä ei ole kerrottu lautakunnalle mitään.  :Sad:

----------


## -Epex82-

Mutta eikö olisi tärkeintä saada sekä X (9?), 8 ja 6 alueelle. Minusta on ainakin hyvä, että Bulelta/Rööperistä syntyy yhteys suoraan Jätkään. Uskon, että Jätkästä puistoineen ja rapattuine taloineen tuleen oikein tyylikäs uusi kaupunginosa Stadille. Jätkän aloistusasemakaavakin on mielenkiintoinen
www.hel.fi/ksv

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta eikö olisi tärkeintä saada sekä X (9?), 8 ja 6 alueelle.


Toki. Ja tärkeysjärjestys on juurikin tuo mainitsemasi. Aikataulullisesti varmaan 8 toteutuu ensin, mutta X on keskeisin yhteys. Minulla ei ole mitään sitä vastaan, että 6 pidennetään Jätkään, mutta se on toissijainen keskustayhteys, joka voidaan mielestäni tehdä sitten, kun rahaa ja aikaa on.

----------


## Kolli

Hiukan off-topicia, mutta liittyy kuitenkin asiaan:
http://www.hel2.fi/paatoksenteko/khs...ia2_liite5.pdf

Ensi vuodelle Jätkän purkutöihin on jo 5milj euroa luvassa ja tällekin vuodelle jo 650 000. Tämä on hyvä homma, sillä se takaa myös raitioteiden tulon alueelle suunnitellusti.

----------


## Kolli

Onko tietoa, mikä ratikka tulee ekana Jätkäsaareen?
Suunnitelmathan olivat vhto2 tai 2s. Mielestäni kasin voisi jatkaa Crusellia pitkin Jätkään, rakentaa Kalevankadulta kiskot kutoselle Itämerenkadulle ja siirtää kutosen päättäri Salmisaareen, kasin nykyiselle päättärille.

----------


## 339-DF

Ihan eka ratikka on kasi Crusellinsillan yli Saukonpaateen. Tämä parin pysäkinvälin pidennys on määrä saada käyttöön vuonna 2011.

Sinänsä koko Jätkäsaaren ratikkaprojekti on aikamoinen soppa. HKL haluaisi väen väkisin viedä saareen käytännössä vain linjojen 6 ja 8 jatkeet ja syöttää ihmisiä Ruohiksen metroasemalle. Sekä joukkoliikennelautakunta että kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta ovat kuitenkin valinneen vaihtoehdon 2(S) jatkosuunnittelun pohjaksi, mikä ei vastaa HKL:n suunnitteluyksikön tavoitteita.

Linjan 6 jatke on sekä hidas että epätaloudellinen ja matkustajien kannalta huono vaihtoehto Jätkäsaaren liikenteen hoitamiseksi. HKL-Suy:ssa on tuskin vielä edes laskettu, että linjan vuoroväliä jouduttaisiin Jätkän uusien matkustajien vuoksi tihentämään huomattavasti (koko pitkällä linjalla), joten kalliiksi tulisi.

Linjan 9 jatko Kampin kautta Jätkään olisi liikennöintikustannuksiltaan huomattavasti edullisempi ja matkustajalle nopeampi. Mutta kun se on HKL:n mielestä päällekkäinen metron kanssa, niin se on siksi huono. Vaikka siitä on kaksi lautakuntaa jo päättänyt.

----------


## Kolli

Perjantai 12.9.2008 tulee jäämää historiankirjoihin Helsingin historian merkkipaaluna. Nimittäin silloin se Jätkän rakentaminen oikeastaan alkaa:

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135239316774




> Jätkäsaaren Ruoholahteen yhdistävän sillan rakennustyöt alkavat perjantaina
> Julkaistu: 10:24 
> 
> 
> 
> Jätkäsaaren ja Ruoholahden välisen sillan rakentaminen aloittaa uuden Jätkäsaaren asuinalueen rakennustyöt. Noin kymmenen miljoonaa euroa maksavaa Crusellin siltaa aletaan pystyttää tämän viikon perjantaina. 
> 
> Vinoköysisilta helpottaa valmistuessaan Jätkäsaaren rakentamisen yhteydessä syntyviä ruuhkia. Tämän vuoksi silta pystytetään ennen varsinaisten rakennustöiden aloittamista. Myöhemmin sillan yli ohjataan kulkemaan raitiovaunulinja 8:n reitti. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Kolli

Tänään on julkistettu Jätkäsaaren tunnus ja ilme. Päivä on historiallinen Helsingille, sillä alueen rakentaminen käynnistyy. Vaikka tietty hörhöporukka yritti vastustaa Vuosaaren satamaa, on kovin onnellinen asia, että noin 80-90% rekoista menee pois alueelta ja Helsinki pystyy panostamaan paremmin kehitykseensä.

Asiasta on juttua kaupungin sivuilla. Linkki:http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Talousj...oitustilaisuus

Tässä vielä asiasta pidetty presentaatio: http://www.hel2.fi/taske/ajankohtais...aisuus.ppt.pdf

Alueen raitiovaunuliikenne on ratkaistu *2-S-vaihtoehdon* pohjalta ja pidän ajatusta aika nerokkaana. Siinä kasi menee Salmisaareen kerrassaan upeaan business districtiin, ja ysi kiertää Itämerentorille asti. Ysistä pääsee kivasti siis kanssa tuubiin.*Raitiovaunukartta on presentaation sivulla 24*!

----------


## ess

Mitenkähän tuo ysin kääntösilmukka saadaan mahtumaan Ruoholahden metroaseman tienoille?

----------


## Kolli

Samaa pohdin minäkin, että minne se siellä Itämerentorilla tungetaan?

----------


## Alf P.

Siellä on tosiaan melko ahdasta. Olisiko järkevää kiertää kortteli, esim. Itämerenkuja - Santakatu - Selkämerenkatu - Itämerenkatu?

----------


## Hape

Alf P, minäkin kannatan korttelin kiertämistä M Ruoholahden päättärillä.

Myös linja 8'n jatkaminen hiilikasan paikalle rkennetulle toimistotaloalueelle on hyvä idea..

----------


## Haltia

Jätkästä saadaan lisää tietoa meille joukkoliikennelautakuntaan vielä tämän vuoden loppuun mennessä eli sitten pääsen tsekkaamaan, että mennäänkö siellä suunnittelupöydällä sillä meidän päättämällämme 2-S:llä vai onko käynyt joku rikkinäinenvirastopuhelin-efekti. Käsittääkseni marraskuussa olisi tulossa samassa läjässä sekä suunnitelmia että vastaus erääseen kirjeeseen, joka asian tiimoilta on jokin aika sitten lautakunnalle lähetetty.

Sitten pitää vain toivoa, että seuraavankin lautakunnan porukat ymmärtävät puolustaa 2-S:ää. nimimerkillä "sormet kyynärpäitä myöten ristissä, että menestyy vaaleissa ja saa siten jatkaa vielä ensi kaudellakin"

----------


## 339-DF

> Jätkästä saadaan lisää tietoa meille joukkoliikennelautakuntaan vielä tämän vuoden loppuun mennessä eli sitten pääsen tsekkaamaan, että mennäänkö siellä suunnittelupöydällä sillä meidän päättämällämme 2-S:llä vai onko käynyt joku rikkinäinenvirastopuhelin-efekti. Käsittääkseni marraskuussa olisi tulossa samassa läjässä sekä suunnitelmia että vastaus erääseen kirjeeseen, joka asian tiimoilta on jokin aika sitten lautakunnalle lähetetty.


Toivotaan, että siellä kiltisti suunnitellaan 2-S:n mukaan. Pahin tilanne olisi tietysti sellainen, että teille tuotaisiin valmiit hankesuunnitelmat, jotka ovat jotain muuta kuin mitä on sovittu, ja sitten ne nuijittaisiin läpi sillä periaatteella ettei nyt enää ehditä mitään muutoksia tekemään kun ratatyöt pitää jo tilata ja aloittaa...

Mä olen erityisen kiinnostunut kahdesta asiasta. Kun Jätkä oli jlk:ssa viimeksi, niin vuoteen 2015 asti ulottuvissa kartoissa ei ollut mitään Salmisaarenrannan jatkeesta. Kun kyseessä on nyt rakenteilla oleva, huomattavankokoinen alue täysin vailla joukoliikennepalveluja, ja minimaalinen jatke vaatisi enintään yhden uuden vuoron kasille, on aika kummaa, että se on noin vaan "unohdettu".

Toinen asia, josta olen erityisen kiinnostunut, on se, millä perustellaan sitä, että Kampin kautta kulkevan ysin jatkeen sijaan pitäisi ensin tehdä sekundaariyhteys eli hidas kuutosen jatke Hietalahdesta. Jos siellä nyt siis näin esitetään. Niinhän oli viimeksi, kun asia oli infona jlk:ssa.

Huolellisessa valmistelussa teille toki tehdään tästä vertailu ja laskelmat, jossa otetaan huomioon sekä rakennus- että liikennöintikustannukset. Mun ymmärtääkseni vaan on niin, että tuollainen laskelma antaa lopputulokseksi sen, että ysin jatke Kampin kautta on meille veronmaksajille edullisempi sekä Jätkän asukkaille paljon parempaa palvelua, kun matka-aika on puolet siitä mitä Bulsan kautta.

Uutta rataa tarvitaan Kamppi-vaihtoehdossa kyllä enemmän, mutta se investointi saadaan suht nopeasti takaisin huomattavasti pienempinä liikennöintikustannuksina. Siinä ajassa, missä rv 9 ajaa steissiltä Kolmikulmaan, se ehtii Kampin rataa pitkin vähintään Mechelininkadulle asti, ymmärtääkseni jopa pidemmälle sisälle Jätkään. Eli 1 uusi vuoro ysille nykyiseen verrattuna tarjoaa Jätkästä 10 min vuorovälin ja 7 min matka-ajan Saukonpaadesta steissille. Alkuvuosina 10 min vuoroväli riittää vallan hyvin, kun asukkaita ei vielä ole kovin paljon.

Pidentämällä rv 6 tarvitaan todennäköisesti 2 uutta vuoroa, koska vuoroväli on tiheämpi (Jätkän kannalta alkuvaiheessa turhankin tiheä), mutta matka-aika steissille on Bulsan kautta 14 min. Aikamoinen selittäjä saa olla, jos aikoo vakuuttaa Jätkän asukkaat siitä, että ratikassa on niin kiva kulkea, että siellä kannattaa istua tupla-aika! (Aika-arviot KSV:n, eivät siis minun omiani). Mutta tämä ei ole koko totuus.

Linja 6 on Bulevardilla jo nyt niin kuormittunut, etteivät Jätkän matkustajat mahdu sinne mukaan ilman että vuoroväliä tihennetään vielä nykyisestäkin. Ja koko pitkän linjan vuorovälin tihentäminen pelkän Bulevardin-osuuden takia on paitsi kallista lystiä myös typerää rahankäyttöä, kun vaunut sitten kulkevat koko matkan steissiltä Arabiaan vajaakuormalla, samoin Hietalahdesta Jätkään. Tietysti voidaan ajatella jotain 6B-tukilinjaa Hietalahdesta Hakaniemeen, mutta tuollaiset kikkailut ovat sekä Suy:n selkeän linjaston periaatteita vastaan että aikamoista sähläilyä verrattuna selkeään Kamppi-vaihtoehtoon.

Lisäksi linjan 6 vuoroväiln tihentäminen vaikuttaa myös linjan 8 vuoroväliin, koska niiden vuorot on yhdistetty. Samalla tihennettäisiin siis myös turhaan 8:n vuoroväliä. Ja taas palaa rahaa. No, toki tuo yhdistys 6+8 voidaan purkaa, mutta siitäkin tulee lisää kustannuksia lisääntyneiden Arabian-tasausaikojen muodossa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> mutta matka-aika steissille on Bulsan kautta 14 min.


Joskin tämä kertoo minusta enemmän siitä, että Bulevardin ratikoille pitäisi tehdä jotain, riippumatta siitä ajavatko ne Jätkään vai ei. Matka Hietalahdesta steissille ei kuitenkaan ole Bulevardin kautta kuin noin 500 metriä pidempi. Matka-ajassa eron pitäisi olla silloin minuutin luokkaa eikä seitsemän.

----------


## 339-DF

> Joskin tämä kertoo minusta enemmän siitä, että Bulevardin ratikoille pitäisi tehdä jotain


Toki se kertoo siitäkin. Mutta pahoin pelkään, ettei Bulevardille kovin paljon mitään tulla tekemään. Ehdotuksiahan voi tehdä vaikka minkälaisia, mutta en jaksa uskoa, että Bulevardille millään saataisiin ratikkakaistoja taikka edes autoliikennettä ratkaisevasti vähennettyä. Bulsalla kaikki jumittaa: autot haittaavat ratikoita, mutta ratikatkin haittaavat muuta liikennettä pysäkeillä seistessään. Ja taas vaihtuu valot punaiseksi. Pysäkillä seisovan bussinkaan ohi ei ratikka pääse. Ja taas muuttui valo punaiseksi. Päästiin sentään puoli korttelinmittaa eteenpäin tällä valokierrolla  :Sad: 

Kertokaahan, foorumin ratikkakuskit, kokemuksianne Bulevardin sujuvuudesta eri vuorokaudenaikoina. En itse siellä usein matkusta, mutta silloin kun menen, niin tukkoiselta se touhu tuntuu vuorokaudenajasta riippumatta. Harvoin siellä pääsee kahdet vihreät läpi. Vai?

----------


## Kolli

Mitenkäs järjestetään nykyistä ysiä korvaava yhteys Kolmikulmaan tai Merikadulle?
Eikö yksi vaihtoehto olisi jatkaa tulevaisuudessa jokin Laajasalon ratikka Rautatieaseman ja Simonkadun kautta Jätkään, sen numerohan voi sitten olla vaikka ysi, jos niin halutaan.

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Harvoin siellä pääsee kahdet vihreät läpi. Vai?


Hmm.. Nytpä heitit pahan kysymyksen. Ilta- ja yöaikaan pääsee kyllä, mutta silloin valot eivät ole toiminnassa, joten tämä ei vastaa kysymykseesi. Tietysti Helmi järjestelmästä on apua, ja joskus (=siis harvoin) kysymyksesi mukainen vahinko tapahtuu eli pääsee kahdet valot läpi.


Vastaan omasta puolestani että liikenne sujuu aikaisin aamulla ja myöhään illalla, JOSKUS keskellä päivää ruuhkan ulkopuolella. Arkiaamuisin ja iltaisin ruuhkaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitenkäs järjestetään nykyistä ysiä korvaava yhteys Kolmikulmaan tai Merikadulle?


Yhteys rautatieasemalta Kolmikulmaan ei ole ysille mitenkään oleellinen, sen korvaavat sekä 3 että 6.

Jos Merikatu valmistuu ennen vuotta 2014, se tulee varmasti ensin linjan 10 jatkeeksi (olettaen siis että ysi kulkee Jätkään). Kymppiä on määrä jatkaa Laajasaloon, joten sen jälkeen Merikadulle täytyy etsiä uusi linja. Sellainen voi olla esimerkiksi Merikatu - Sompasaari - Kalasatama, joka otettaneen käyttöön Laajasalon avaamisen aikoihin (käyttää samoja siltoja). Tai linjan 1 reittimuutos.

Kruunuvuoren ja Jätkän välinen linja on sitten jo 2020-luvun juttuja, sillä Laajasalon puolella Kruunuvuoren haara tulee tarpeelliseksi vasta silloin. Noin pitkälle on muutenkin suht turhaa ennustaa, tässä ehtii suhdanteet ja asuinrakentamisen aikataulut muuttua vielä monta kertaa.

----------


## Kolli

Ei Kolmikulmaan välttämättä ole, mutta Merikadulle on. Jos kymppi käännetään Laajasaloon, täytyy Etelä-Helsingille se korvata jotenkin. Aina ei voi olla niin, että lähiöt menevät kantakaupungin edelle. Punavuoressa esim ei ole kirjastoa enää ja koko eteläistä kantakaupunkia palvelee yksi terveysasema. Verorahat kelpaavat kyllä täältä Rööperistä.

Palatakseni asiaan: jos kerran eteläisestä kantakaupungista ei tarvita yhteyttä Itä-Pasilaan, h17 on siis ollut turha linja, jota ei koskaan tarvittukaan, vaan sitä on ajettu huvin vuoksi. En käsitä, miten Laajasalon ratikka liittyy 2020-lukuun. Jos silta otetaan käyttöön 2014, miksei yksi ratikka voisi jatkaa Simonkadun kautta Jätkään?
Yhtä lailla se voi totta kai jatkaa Pikku Huopalahteenkin.

Ykkösen reittimuutos näillä aikatauluilla kuuluu huumoriosastoon, linjan aikataulut ovat niin huonot. Esim. päivällä 20min vuorovälit jne....

----------


## 339-DF

> Palatakseni asiaan: jos kerran eteläisestä kantakaupungista ei tarvita yhteyttä Itä-Pasilaan, h17 on siis ollut turha linja, jota ei koskaan tarvittukaan, vaan sitä on ajettu huvin vuoksi.


Linja 17 oli kantakaupunkilinja, jollaisilla harvemmin ajetaan päästä päähän. Kuinka moni arabilainen menee juuri Hietalahteen? Tai munkkalainen Katajanokalle? 17 oli ihan samanlainen heiluri, ja järjestelmän kannalta ei ole keskeistä se, mitä häntiä yhdistetään yhdeksi heiluriksi vaan se, että löydetään heilurille mahdollisimman tasapainoiset hännät.

Jos sitten sattuu niin, että Katajanokalta ruvetaan käymään lukiossa Munkkiniemessä erinomaisten liikenneyhteyksien takia, niin mikäs sen parempaa.




> En käsitä, miten Laajasalon ratikka liittyy 2020-lukuun. Jos silta otetaan käyttöön 2014, miksei yksi ratikka voisi jatkaa Simonkadun kautta Jätkään?
> Yhtä lailla se voi totta kai jatkaa Pikku Huopalahteenkin.


Netistä löydät aikataulun, jonka mukaan Laajasaloon on tarkoitus rakentaa. Tuo aikataulu voi toki vielä muuttua. Alueen rakentaminen kestää pitkälle toistakymmentä vuotta, kaikkea ei saada valmiiksi kerralla. Viimeiseksi rakennetaan Kruunuvuorenrannan ne osat, jotka ovat kaikkein kauimpana Koirasaarentiestä. Sen vuoksi Koirasaarentitä (Yliskylään) kulkeva ratikka hoitaa käytännössä 2020-luvulle asti erinomaisesti uusien asukkaiden liikkumistarpeet. Vasta kun asukkaita alkaa muuttaa kauemmas Koirasaarentiestä on perusteltua tehdä heille ratikka.

Silta ja Yliskylä sekä Reiherintie siis 2014, Kruunuvuori 2020-luvulla.

Alustavasti on kaavailtu, että Yliskylä ja Reiherintie hoidetaan linjalla 10 (haarautuu lopussa kahtia; vuoroväli riittää hyvin) ja Kruunuvuori Jätkäsaareen menevällä, uudella linjalla. Nämä selviävät tuoreesta raportista, jonka valtuusto 12.11. hyväksyi. Etsi raportti valutuuston liitteistä.




> Ykkösen reittimuutos näillä aikatauluilla kuuluu huumoriosastoon, linjan aikataulut ovat niin huonot. Esim. päivällä 20min vuorovälit jne....


OK, muutetaan sen numeroksi vaikka 2. Voiko sitten ajaa tiheämmin kuin 20 min vuorovälillä?  :Smile:  Lienee itsestään selvää, että reittimuutosten yhteydessä tarkistetaan vuorovälejä ja liikennöintiaikoja siten, että ne vastaavat muuttuneen reitin kysyntää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En käsitä, miten Laajasalon ratikka liittyy 2020-lukuun. Jos silta otetaan käyttöön 2014, miksei yksi ratikka voisi jatkaa Simonkadun kautta Jätkään?


Siten, että Laajasalon kolme ratikkalinjaa otetaan käyttöön vaiheittain, ja aivan aluksi liikennöidään vain Yliskylään. Koska vuorovälin täytyy olla kohtuullinen, ei linjoja voi jakaa useisiin suuntiin kantakaupungissa ennen kuin linjoja Laajasaloon menee enemmän. Jätkään voidaan mennä siis vain siinä tapauksessa, että se ainoa Yliskylän linja laitetaan menemään Jätkään ja että kaikki nykyiset raitiolinjat säilyvät ennallaan. Ei sinänsä huono vaihtoehto minusta. Mutta toki kun palettiin lisätään kuitenkin kaksi raitiolinjaa Kalasatamaan, tilanne muuttuu jo olennaisesti.

----------


## Kolli

Enpä viitsi etsiä, olen tietoinen kaikenlaisista suunnitelmista, joita on tehty. Mikään ei poissulje jonkun ratikkalinjan vetämistä jätkään. 
Ja te pyöritätte samaa levyä täällä: "kuinka moni arabialainen haluaa Hietalahteen?"
Miksi sitten on kuutosen ratikka, jos kerran yhteydelle ei ole tarvetta?

Käsitääkseni useimmissa kaupungeissa joukkoliikenne kulkee kaupungin lävitse.
Ja tämä vuorovälikeskustelu on kanssa mielenkiintoista: tämän palstan nk." asiantuntijat" ovat kertoneet, että jos ratikka on pidempi, niin esim neloselle riittää 10min vuoroväli. Jep jep. Jos matka-aika pysyy samana, niin Munkan yhteydet huononevat, vaikka ratikka olisi 200m pitkä. Ja kun kympin sunnuntai vuoroväli on se 10min, niin Laajasaloon siis 20min vuorovälit. On varmasti mukava odotella se 20min.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja te pyöritätte samaa levyä täällä: "kuinka moni arabialainen haluaa Hietalahteen?"


Kuka täällä on muka kieltänyt, etteikö nimenomaan heilurilinjat keskustan läpi olisi paljon parempia kuin keskustaan päättyvät? Päinvastoin; täällä on monesti haluttu muuttaa enemmän bussilinjojakin heilureiksi. Totta kai heilurilinjoja tulee perustaa niin Laajasaloon kuin Jätkäsaareen. Mutta heilurilinjoista on hyötyä vain kun ne ovat riittävän tasapainoisia ja jolloin mahdollisimman monelle tarjotaan juuri oikea heiluriyhteys keskustan läpi. Toisaalta ei voida perustaa heilureita mistä vain mihin vain, vaan Laajasalosta voidaan alkuvaiheessa tarjota heiluri vain yhteen paikkaan, koska ei ole järkevää tarjota suoraa heiluria puolen tunnin välein kolmeen paikkaan, vaan mieluummin kymmenen minuutin välein yhteen paikkaan ja vaihdollinen yhteys kahteen muuhun.




> Ja kun kympin sunnuntai vuoroväli on se 10min, niin Laajasaloon siis 20min vuorovälit.


Mistä ihmeestä nyt tämänkin vedit? Oletko muka jossain nähnyt jo suunnitelmat Laajasalon ratikoiden liikennöinnistä? Miksi muka Laajasaloon pitäisi liikennöidä sunnuntaisin 20 min vuorovälillä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Enpä viitsi etsiä, olen tietoinen kaikenlaisista suunnitelmista, joita on tehty.


Jos olet kaikesta tietoinen, miksi esität tyhmiä kysymyksiä, joihin on selkeät vastaukset niissä selvityksissä, joista olet täysin tietoinen?




> Mikään ei poissulje jonkun ratikkalinjan vetämistä jätkään.


Ei tietenkään. Eikä mitään yksittäistä linjaa koskevaa päätöstä ole tehtykään. Mihin tämä nyt liittyi?




> Ja te pyöritätte samaa levyä täällä: "kuinka moni arabialainen haluaa Hietalahteen?"


Samaa levyä? En muista koskaan aikaisemmin kirjoittaneeni noin. Olisitko ystävällinen ja virkistäisit muistiani tältä osin.




> Miksi sitten on kuutosen ratikka, jos kerran yhteydelle ei ole tarvetta?


Luepa vielä edellinen viestini, jossa kerroin heiluriperiaatteesta, kertaalleen läpi. Ja Elmon samaa asiaa koskevat viestit. Kertaus on opintojen äiti. Jos asia ei sittenkään sinulle aukea, niin sille en voi enää mitään. Olen pahoillani.




> Käsitääkseni useimmissa kaupungeissa joukkoliikenne kulkee kaupungin lävitse.


Toki. Helsinki lie yksiä harvoja tämän kokoluokan kaupunkiseutuja, jossa suurin osa bussilinjoista päättyy keskustaterminaaleihin.




> Ja tämä vuorovälikeskustelu on kanssa mielenkiintoista: tämän palstan nk." asiantuntijat" ovat kertoneet, että jos ratikka on pidempi, niin esim neloselle riittää 10min vuoroväli. Jep jep. Jos matka-aika pysyy samana, niin Munkan yhteydet huononevat, vaikka ratikka olisi 200m pitkä.


Itse asiassa ei. Tuostakin on täällä keskusteltu ennen tuloasi foorumille. Mutta enpä viitsi kehottaa etsimään niitä keskusteluja, kun varmaan tunnet nekin jo ennestään.

Mutta ihan lyhyesti: se matka-aika ei pysy samana, ja se johtuu juuri vuorovälin pidentämisestä. Nelosella oli vielä taannoin 4 min vuoroväli ja keskimäärin 20-metriset vaunut. Jos vaunut olisivat 30-metrisiä ja kapasiteetiltaan 150% 20-metrisistä, ja vuoroväli 6 min, niin harvempi vuoroväli (ja eräät muut tekijät yhdessä) mahdollistaisivat nykyistä huomattavasti tehokkaammat liikennevaloetuudet. Näiden ansiosta matkustaja olisi aina nopeammin perillä (matkatessaan Munkasta keskustaan), vaikka vuoroväli onkin pidempi. Myös silloin, kun hän tulee pysäkille ratikan juuri lähdettyä. Eli vaikka odotusaika pitenee, niin vaunussaoloaika lyhenee niin paljon, että kokonaismatka-aika on lyhyempi.

Jos sitten tehdään älyttömiä vertailuja tyyliin megasuperhypervaunut ja puolen tunnin vuoroväli, niin tilanne tietysti muuttuu. Mutta siihen ei liene tarvetta täällä sortua.




> Ja kun kympin sunnuntai vuoroväli on se 10min, niin Laajasaloon siis 20min vuorovälit. On varmasti mukava odotella se 20min.


Viittaan siihen, mitä kerroin edellä ykkösen vuoroväleistä. Jos Laajasalon ekaksi ratikaksi tulee kahtia haarautuva kymppi, niin eiköhän sen vuorovälejä pohdita aika tarkkaan reittimuutoksen yhteydessä. Ei nuo vuorovälit ole mitään kiveen hakattuja ikitotuuksia, jotka eivät elä muuttuvan maailman mukana.

Ruuhkakuormat on simuloinneissa saatu mitoitettua niin, että Yliskylä ja Reiherintie tarvitsevat 10 min vuorovälin nykykokoisilla vaunuilla, Kruunuvuoren haara lopputilanteessa 7 min vuorovälin.

----------


## Kolli

En ole itseasiassa. Mutta jos nykyinen kymppi jaetaan kahtia, niin silloin vuoroväli sunnuntaisin on välillä Laajasalo-Rautatieasema 20min. Luonnollisesti välillä Lasipalatsi- Pikku Huopalahti se on 10min, siis 10A ja 10B.

Tällä palstalla on useissa kohdissa vastustettu ties mitä sillä perusteella, että tarvetta kaupungin läpi menevälle liikenteelle ei ole. Esim. Herttoniemestä ei ole minkäänlaista tarvetta mennä Tapiolaan tai Lauttasaareen.

Mitä tulee heiluri-keskusteluun, niin ovatko Tukholman tai Pariisin metrolinjat heilureita, kun menevät kaupungin läpi. Te tiedemiehet voitte nimittää niitä miksi haluatte, mutta on järkevintä rakentaa yhteyksiä kaupungin (tai metropolialueen läpi), kuten juurikin Länsimetro tai nelosen ratikka. 

Ihmettelen muuten miksei joku ehdota täällä tunnin vuorovälejä nelosen ratikalle, jos ratikan pituus olisi 1km.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En ole itseasiassa. Mutta jos nykyinen kymppi jaetaan kahtia, niin silloin vuoroväli sunnuntaisin on välillä Laajasalo-Rautatieasema 20min. Luonnollisesti välillä Lasipalatsi- Pikku Huopalahti se on 10min, siis 10A ja 10B.


Mitäpä jos ihan rauhassa odottaisit niitä liikennöintisuunnitelmia? Onhan mahdollista esim. sunnuntaisin liikennöidä vain 10B:tä Laajasaloon, tai sitten tihennetään sunnuntailiikenne 5 minuuttiin, tai sunnuntaisin liikennöidään Laajasalosta jotain toista heiluria kuin arkisin. Mahdollisuuksia riittää. Missään ei kuitenkaan ole esitetty pitkälle meneviä ja yksityiskohtaisia suunnitelmia, joissa Laajasaloon olisi tarjottu huonoa palvelua.




> Tällä palstalla on useissa kohdissa vastustettu ties mitä sillä perusteella, että tarvetta kaupungin läpi menevälle liikenteelle ei ole. Esim. Herttoniemestä ei ole minkäänlaista tarvetta mennä Tapiolaan tai Lauttasaareen.


Minä en ole. Mutta toisaalta kaikki tulee suhteuttaa. Länsimetro tarjoaa Herttoniemestä Tapiolaan saman kapasiteetin kuin bussiheiluri 65A tarjoaisi 18 sekunnin vuorovälillä.




> Mitä tulee heiluri-keskusteluun, niin ovatko Tukholman tai Pariisin metrolinjat heilureita, kun menevät kaupungin läpi.


Ovat. Yleisesti ottaen metrolinjatkin ovat tehokkaimmillaan kun ne vedetään heilurina keskustan läpi. Heilurivaikutus ei silti välttämättä riitä yksin perustelemaan isoa metroinvestointia.




> Ihmettelen muuten miksei joku ehdota täällä tunnin vuorovälejä nelosen ratikalle, jos ratikan pituus olisi 1km.





> Jos sitten tehdään älyttömiä vertailuja tyyliin megasuperhypervaunut ja puolen tunnin vuoroväli, niin tilanne tietysti muuttuu. Mutta siihen ei liene tarvetta täällä sortua.


Toiveajattelua.

----------


## Kolli

Anteeksi, 339-DF, että esitin kaltaisellesi tiedemiehelle tyhmiä kysymyksiä. Miksi vaivaudut edes vastaamaan, eikö se alenna arvoasi?

Minulle on aivan selvää, että Jätkään ei voi mennä, jos kymppi jaetaan. Mutta kympinpä jakaminen ei ole sekään kiveenhakattu asia. Jos ja kun silta valmistuu, voi olla täysin uusi linja, joka liikennöi keskustan kautta Jätkään. Sen nimi olla vaikka tiedemieslinja, johon pääsee vain SRS:n jäsenet.

Kun luet länsimetrokeskustelun, sieltä voit nähdä perustelut, jonka mukaan tarvetta Itä-Helsingistä Espooseen ei ole. Sen sijaan Munkkiniemi-Katajanokka-yhteydelle on leijonan lailla karjuva tarve, kuten myös Munkkiniemi-Tapiola. Tarve tulee, kun kyseessä on raitiovaunu, mutta jos tulee metro, kenelläkään ei ole enää asiaa Tapiolaan. Vakuuttavaa. Ehdotankin, että kutosen ratikka liikennöi vain päivisin 30min välein ja korkeintaan Hakaniemeen asti, koska tarvetta Arabianrantaan ei ole.

Helsingin kaupunkiseutu on todella erikoinen monessakin mielessä. Täällä on pieni mutta äänekäs metronvastustajien joukko, joka oman harrastuksensa takia ei pääse taudista eroon. Tämän sairauden takia seudun joukkoliikenne perustuu linjureihin, jotka tarvitsevat hehtaarikaupalla parkki- ja kaasutustilaa kaupungin parhailta paikoilta.

Ja jep. Olen lukenut muncca-keskustelun ja se oli hupaisaa luettavaa: kuulemma 10min välit arkena riittävät, koska asiantuntijat sanovat niin. Kaiken takana ei ole nainen vaan ratikan pituus. Ainoa ongelma on vaan, että nelosen nopeus pysynee juurikin samana kuin nykyisinkin, koska autot hidastavat se kulkua, eivät toiset neloset.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minulle on aivan selvää, että Jätkään ei voi mennä, jos kymppi jaetaan. Mutta kympinpä jakaminen ei ole sekään kiveenhakattu asia.


Nyt en ymmärtänyt tuosta logiikasta enää yhtään mitään. Mutta ehkä niin onkin parempi.




> Kun luet länsimetrokeskustelun, sieltä voit nähdä perustelut, jonka mukaan tarvetta Itä-Helsingistä Espooseen ei ole.


Ei olekaan. Tietysti aina joku tuotakin väliä matkustaa, ja metron myötä uusi yhteys saattaa tuoda uutta liikkumistarvettakin jonkun verran, vrt. esimerkkini katajanokkalaisten kouluvalinnoista. Mutta volyymit eivät ole sellaisia, että ne perustelisivat metrolinjaa siksi, että metro mahdollistaa Itäkeskus-Tapiola -yhteyden. Se vaan syntyy ikään kuin kaupanpäällisinä länsimetron kylkiäisinä.




> Sen sijaan Munkkiniemi-Katajanokka-yhteydelle on leijonan lailla karjuva tarve,


Ei ole. Se vaan syntyy kaupanpäällisinä, kun kaksi häntää on yhdistetty toisiinsa ja niille on annettu numero 4. Ja sattuu olemaan varsin tasapainoinen heiluri, muuten.




> kuten myös Munkkiniemi-Tapiola.


Ei ole, sen sijaan Meilahti-Tapiola -välille lie enemmän kysyntää HUS:in takia.




> Tarve tulee, kun kyseessä on raitiovaunu, mutta jos tulee metro, kenelläkään ei ole enää asiaa Tapiolaan.


Tuo voi pitää paikkansa esim. niiden kohdalla, jotka eivät uskalla metrolla matkustaa, automaattimetrolla varsinkaan. He ovat kuitenkin marginaaliryhmä.

Pääasiallisesti on niin, että ensin määritellään kysyntä, sitten tarjonta sovitetaan siihen. Kysynnästä riippuen sopivin kulkupeli voi olla palvelulinja, bussi, ratikka, metro tai lähijuna jos pysytellään meille tutuissa kulkuvälineissä.




> Vakuuttavaa. Ehdotankin, että kutosen ratikka liikennöi vain päivisin 30min välein ja korkeintaan Hakaniemeen asti, koska tarvetta Arabianrantaan ei ole.


Valitettavasti nyt on tainnut käydä niin, että et edelleenkään ymmärtänyt tuosta heiluriperiaatteesta mitään. Minun on vaikea selittää asiaa tämän enempää. Ehkä joku muu osaa selittää asian sinulle paremmin ja yksinkertaisemmin.




> Helsingin kaupunkiseutu on todella erikoinen monessakin mielessä. Täällä on pieni mutta äänekäs metronvastustajien joukko, joka oman harrastuksensa takia ei pääse taudista eroon. Tämän sairauden takia seudun joukkoliikenne perustuu linjureihin, jotka tarvitsevat hehtaarikaupalla parkki- ja kaasutustilaa kaupungin parhailta paikoilta.


Tuo on totta. Mutta jos vaihdat sanan "metronvastustajien" tilalle "metronkannattajien" niin väitteesi on edelleen totta. Tappelu metrosta nimittäin on halvaannuttanut kaiken muun joukkoliikennesuunnittelun jo vuosikymmenien ajan.




> Ja jep. Olen lukenut muncca-keskustelun ja se oli hupaisaa luettavaa: kuulemma 10min välit arkena riittävät, koska asiantuntijat sanovat niin. Kaiken takana ei ole nainen vaan ratikan pituus. Ainoa ongelma on vaan, että nelosen nopeus pysynee juurikin samana kuin nykyisinkin, koska autot hidastavat se kulkua, eivät toiset neloset.


Niinkö sen ymmärsit? Mielenkiintoinen tulkinta.

----------


## kouvo

> Ja jep. Olen lukenut muncca-keskustelun ja se oli hupaisaa luettavaa: kuulemma 10min välit arkena riittävät, koska asiantuntijat sanovat niin. Kaiken takana ei ole nainen vaan ratikan pituus.


Juurikin näin. Millekkään yksittäiselle linjalle ei ole tarkoituksenmukaista tarjota alle 10 minuutin vuoroväliä, jos liikennöintivälineen kapasiteetti vaan riittää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kuulemma 10min välit arkena riittävät, koska asiantuntijat sanovat niin.


Edellisen viestisi "kilometrin mittainen ratikka" osoittaa, ettet ole sisäistänyt koko jutun juurta: joukkoliikenteen tarjonta on aina kompromissi laadun ja hinnan välillä. Se, että mennään johonkin suuntaan sillä akselilla, ei tarkoita, että tarjottaisiin ratkaisuksi ääripäätä. Ei ole järkevää tarjota megaratikkaa tunnin välein, mutta yhtä vähän järkevää on tarjota miniratikkaa sekunnin välein (niitä kutsutaan muuten usein raidetakseiksi). Jostain tältä väliltä löytyy kompromissi, joka tarjoaa kokonaisuutena parhaan palvelun. Ei ole järkevää tarjota ylisuurta palvelua jossain paikassa, koska jossain toisessa paikassa käytettynä sama raha voisi tarjota paljon paremman hyödyn. Siksi munkkalaisilta voidaan todellakin ottaa vähän pois ja käyttää se raha tehokkaammin vaikka sitten Munkkivuoressa.

Mutta rajattomasti tuota jakamista ei tietenkään voida tehdä. Yleinen kokemus asiasta on, että 10 minuutin vuoroväli on juurikin optimaalinen siinä suhteessa: se on riittävä hyvään palveluun, ja siitä pienemmillä vuoroväleillä ei saavuteta enää panostusta vastaavaa hyötyä. 




> Ainoa ongelma on vaan, että nelosen nopeus pysynee juurikin samana kuin nykyisinkin, koska autot hidastavat se kulkua, eivät toiset neloset.


Jos lukisit viestejä kunnolla, niin huomaisit, että pidentämisellä saavutettavat hyödyt sisälsivät oletuksen, että sen ansiosta pystytään parantamaan liikennevaloetuuksia merkittävästi. Eli siis vähentämään sitä autojen aiheuttamaa hidastusta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ainoa ongelma on vaan, että nelosen nopeus pysynee juurikin samana kuin nykyisinkin, koska autot hidastavat se kulkua, eivät toiset neloset.


Tähän lisään vielä, että on toinenkin ongelma, joka voidaan korjata raitiovaunuja pidentämällä: nimittäin se, jos neloset hidastavat muiden linjojen ratikoiden kulkua. En tiedä, onko asia näin käytännössä nyt, tämä on vain yleinen esimerkki. Mutta Mannerheimintiellä kulkee tällä hetkellä kolme raitiolinjaa, jotka voidaan käytännössä tarjota kaikki vain samalla vuorovälillä. Mutta jos yhdelle linjalle tämä kapasiteetti ei riitäkään, se alkaa kulkea vähintäänkin muita hitaammin ja kerää peräänsä kahden muun linjan vaunua ja alkaa hidastuttaa niitäkin. Sitten on kaksi ratkaisua: tihentää vuoroväliä tai pidentää ainakin sen yhden linjan vaunuja. Vuorovälin tihennys ei välttämättä ole mahdollinen. Tälläkin hetkellä se on Manskulla jo käytännössä mahdotonta, jos halutaan aikataulussa pysyvää liikennettä. Se voi myös olla huomattavan kallis vaihtoehto, ja halvemmaksi voi tulla jopa käyttää suuremman kapasiteetin vaunuja kaikilla linjoilla (jos esim. halutaan välttää erikokoisten vaunujen hankinta).

Tietääkseni kuitenkin raitiolinjojen käyttömäärä on noussut koko ajan, mutta kysyntään ei ole pystytty vastaamaan edes vuorovälin tihennyksellä. Lisäkapasiteetin tarve vaunuja pidentämällä olisi aivan ilmeinen.

Ja Munkkahan vastaa muutenkin aluetta metron liityntäalueella, kun metroa vastaava runko-osuus on Mannerheimintiellä. Olisiko sinun mielestäsi metron liityntäalueellakin tarjottava sama vuoroväli kuin metrolla? Eikö ole mielestäsi aivan katastrofi, että Herttoniemenrantaankin joutuu päivisin käyttämään 15 minuutin välein kulkevaa bussia?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tällä palstalla on useissa kohdissa vastustettu ties mitä sillä perusteella, että tarvetta kaupungin läpi menevälle liikenteelle ei ole. Esim. Herttoniemestä ei ole minkäänlaista tarvetta mennä Tapiolaan tai Lauttasaareen.
> 
> Mitä tulee heiluri-keskusteluun, niin ovatko Tukholman tai Pariisin metrolinjat heilureita, kun menevät kaupungin läpi. Te tiedemiehet voitte nimittää niitä miksi haluatte, mutta on järkevintä rakentaa yhteyksiä kaupungin (tai metropolialueen läpi), kuten juurikin Länsimetro tai nelosen.


Kokeillaanpa selittää rakentavassa hengessä miksi heilurilinjoja kannattaa tehdä. Ja koska en ole mikään asiantuntija, lisäykset ja korjaukset ovat erittäin tervetulleita. Käsittelen nyt vain tapausta jossa kuljetaan keskustan kautta.

Heiluria ei todellakaan ensisijaisesti suunnitella siksi että toisesta päästä olisi liikennetarvetta toiseen päähän. Syitä on sen sijaan kaksi:

1) Jos linja ei ole heiluri, se pitää keskustan päässä kääntää, jolloin sille pitää olla kääntöpaikka. Keskustassa on vähänlaisesti tilaa. Varsinkin jos sinne päättyy monta linjaa, tarvitaan kokonainen terminaali. Vertaa Kampin terminaali & Länsiväylän bussit. Sellaisen rakentaminen on kallista ja se vie tonttitilaa juuri sieltä, missä maalle olisi parempaakin käyttöä kuin bussien/raitiovaunujen/metrojen/junien seisottaminen. (Huomaa lähiliikennejunat ja niiden seisontaraiteiden viemä tila päärautatieasemalla) Sen sijaan yksittäisen linjan kääntäminen esikaupungissa tai lähiössä on helppoa, joten linjoja ei kannata tämän takia päättää keskustaan jos suinkin mahdollista.

2) Vaikka onkin totta että juurikaan ei ole tarvetta matkustaa Arabiasta Hietalahteen taikka edes Punavuoresta Vallilaan, esikaupungista ei kuitenkaan matkusteta vain Rautatientorille. Matkustajien määränpäät jakautuvat pitkin keskikaupunkia. Jos esimerkiksi valitaan vaikka kutonen, suurin osa määränpäistä on välillä Hakaniemi - Kolmikulma. Ja nyt, kun pohjoispäästä tulevat matkustajat alkavat jäädä pois Hakaniemestä alkaen, ensimmäiset eteläpäähän matkustavat alkavat jo nousta kyytiin tilalle ja näin vaunu pysyy koko ajan täynnä ja siitä saadaan täysi hyöty irti. Jos kutonen vaikka sitten päättyisi kolmikulmaan, se alkaisi tyhjenemään Hakaniemestä alkaen ilman että uusia matkustajia tulisi tilalle. Kapasiteetti on kuitenkin mitoitettava maksimikuorman mukaan. 'Hännässä' tapahtuu tietenkin sama, eli syntyy tyhjää kapasiteettia päätepysäkkiä lähestyttäessä. Ideaalisinta olisikin, että toisessa päässä olisi toinen keskus ja linja kulkisi vuorotellen esikaupunkien ja keskuksten läpi. Näin ei voi kuitenkaan kaikkialla toimia edes teoriassa parhaimmassakaan mahdollisessa tapauksessa. Jos puhutaan nykyisistä raitiovaunulinjoista, mahdollinen 'toinen keskus' olisi käytännössä metroasema tai lähiliikenneasema, esim ykkösen jatkaminen Käpylän tai Oulunkylän asemalle, kympin jatko Huopalahden asemalle, jonkin Jätkän linjan päättäminen Ruoholahden metroasemalle tai jonkin Laajasalon uuden linjan jatkaminen Herttoniemen metroasemalle

Tästä seuraa, että todellakaan ei ole niin tärkeää mitkä 'hännät' yhdistetään. Sen sijaan ei ole merkityksetöntä miten linja menee keskustan läpi: olisi hyvä että linja kattaisi keskustan mahdollisimman hyvin. Esimerkiksi kympin linjaus ei ole paras mahdollinen vaan tilanpuutten sanelema välttämättömyys. Siksipä juuri kymppi kannattaa jatkaa Laajasaloon ja päättää Kolmikulmaan/Merikadulle jokin idästä tuleva linja. Olennaisempaa onkin, että yhdistettävien 'häntien' kuormitus olisi mahdollisimman samanlainen. Muutoin hiljaisempaan häntään tulee ylikapasiteettia. Tietysti tämä on yksinkertaistus, koska kantakaupungissa on keskustamaisia kohteita, kuten oppilaitoksia, sairaaloita ja muita työpaikkakeskittymiä myös keskustan ulkopuolella. Siksi ei ole aivan samantekevää, mistä pääsee minnekin.

Ohimennen sanoen tämä on selkein ongelma myös Länsimetron tapauksessa: länsisuunnan kuormitus on noin puolta pienempi kuin itäsuunnan. Syykin on aika ilmeinen: idästä koko liikenne keskustaan kulkee yhtä reittiä, Itäväylää/metrorataa. Lännestä taas tullaan kaupunkiin kahta reittiä: Länsiväylää ja Turunväylää/Rantarataa. Ehkäpä optimaalisen vastaparin saisi yhdistelmästä Laajasalo ja Viikki. Viikistä Lauttasaaren kautta Espooseen ja Laajasalosta Munkkiniemen kautta. Ottamatta tässä yhteydessä mitään kantaa kuinka reitit olisvat toteutettu keskikaupungilla. (siis maan alla vaiko pinnalla raitiotieverkossa) Sen lisäksi että Länsimetro (tai raide yleensä) on Espoolaisten yhteys keskustaan, se on myös yhteys Helsingistä Otaniemeen/Keilaniemeen, niille jotka asuvat Helsingissä mutta käyvät töissä Espoossa. Näitä ihmisiä varmaan houkuttaa asuinpaikkana edellämainitut Viikki ja Laajasalo paljon enemmän kuin Itä-Helsinki. Vaikkakin suurin osa Espoossa työssäkäyvistä Helsinkiläisistä asunee kantakaupungissa.

Ja vielä lopuksi tuohon 'levyyn että kuka matkustaa Arabiasta Hietalahteen'. Matkustustarve kahden samantapaisen alueen välillä on todellakin aika pieni, koska ihmiset eivät juurikaan matkusta asunnosta asuntoon, koulustu kouluun, työpaikasta työpaikkaan tai kaupasta kauppaan. Siksi liikennetarve on suurin erityyppisten alueiden välillä. Jos kaupungissa olisi vain esikaupunkeja ja keskusta, liikennetarvetta ei olisi juurikaan muualle kuin keskustaan, mutta nykyään ei näin enää ole, vaan kauppoja ja toimistoja on muuallakin. Jos katsotaan noita sinun esimerkkejä, niin esimerkiksi Tapiola on aluekeskus: siellä on iso kirjasto, tavarataloja, erikoiskauppoja ja Espoon kaupungin virastoja. Sinne suuntautuu siis liikennettä asuinalueilta, mutta tuskinpa juurikaan Etelä-Espoon ulkopuolelta, koska muualla asuville on vastaavia palveluja lähempänä. Myöskään ei Itäkeskuksen ja Tapiolan välillä ole juurikaan liikennetarvetta. Sen sijaan Otaniemeen ja Keilaniemeen on liikennetarvetta laajemmalta alueelta. Tämä tosiasia selittää aika hyvin Jokerin suosion ja toisaalta Kehä I:n tukkoisuuden. Poikittaisia liikenneyhteyksiä tarvitaan nykyistä enemmän, mutta ei mekaanisesti sieltä täältä minne sattuu, vaan näille isoille työpaikkakeskittymille ympäri seutua ja toisaalta aluekeskuksiin niiden omilta vaikutusalueilta. Myös kehittämisnäkökulma on huomioitava. Jos jostain alueesta halutaan keskus, sinne on järjestettävä toimivat yhteydet koko seudulta, joko joukkoliikenteenä tai autolla. Nykyään se tarkoittaa kehätien varteen rakentamista käytännössä. Oikeastaan vain Pasilaan on puolivahingossa hyvät yhteydet muualta. 

Luento on loppu. kiitos kärsivällisyydestä. Ja todellakin, korjaukset ja täydennykset ovat tervetulleita vaikken ehkä niitä itse jaksa/ehdikään kommentoida.

----------


## 339-DF

> Luento on loppu. kiitos kärsivällisyydestä. Ja todellakin, korjaukset ja täydennykset ovat tervetulleita vaikken ehkä niitä itse jaksa/ehdikään kommentoida.


Mielestäni erittäin hyvä luento. Kiitos Sinulle!

----------


## killerpop

Heiluriliikenne on sinällänsä toki tavoiteltava asia, mutta liikennehäiriöiden aikaan se on myös kaiketi niitä kirotuimpia. Se, miten toisella puolen kaupunkia tapahtuva liikennehäiriö saattaa lamaannuttaa/ketjuunnuttaa koko toisen puoliskon liikenteen on ikävä visio. Paikallisbussiliikenteessä valitettavasti arkipäivää, mutta silti heilureita vedetään heilureina vaikka 20 min myöhässä, eikä liikennetarjontaa osata/jakseta katkaista keskeiselle pysäkkialueelle, josta myös sen puolen liikenteen voisi hoitaa lievin viivytyksin, jossa ongelmia ei ole (mutta muuten joutuisi kärsiin toisen alueen ongelmista).

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Heiluriliikenne on sinällänsä toki tavoiteltava asia, mutta liikennehäiriöiden aikaan se on myös kaiketi niitä kirotuimpia...


Siinäpä tuli tärkeä täydennys, eli heiluriliikenteen huono puoli. Sanoisin oikeastaan vain, että ongelman voi ratkaista muillakin tavoin kuin katkaisemalla linjat. Ensinnäkin voidaan miettiä sopivia toimintamalleja häiriötilanteisiin. Esimerkiksi Helsingissä myöhässä olevia raitiovaunuja käännetään takaisin ennen oikeaa päätepysäkkiä. Toimiva ratkaisu kun vuoroväli on lyhyt. Toisekseen voi panostaa liikenteen sujuvuuteen valoetuuksin, risteysjärjestelyin taikka muusta liikenteestä erotetuilla väylillä. Ääritapauksena vaikka metrolinja ei juurikaan kärsi liikennehäiriöistä. Ongelmahan on oikeastaan siinä, että juuri keskustan läpäisy on herkkä häiriöille ja viivästyksille. 

On sitten optimointikysymys miten ongelma tulisi ratkaista kussakin erityistapauksessa. Karkeasti ottaen voi kai sanoa, että pienemmissä kaupungeissa kannattaa rakentaa keskustaterminaali tai ainakin ajantasauspysäkki, mutta suuremmissa kaupungeissa mieluummin järjestää reitit keskustan läpi sujuviksi, eli riippumattomiksi autoliikenteestä.

----------


## vristo

> Paikallisbussiliikenteessä valitettavasti arkipäivää, mutta silti heilureita vedetään heilureina vaikka 20 min myöhässä, *eikä liikennetarjontaa osata/jakseta katkaista keskeiselle pysäkkialueelle*, josta myös sen puolen liikenteen voisi hoitaa lievin viivytyksin, jossa ongelmia ei ole (mutta muuten joutuisi kärsiin toisen alueen ongelmista).


Ja ikävä kyllä nykyisin esimerkiksi Helsingin alueella, kilpailutetussa bussiliikenteessä, ei ole kokemukseni mukaan enää sellaista liikennetyönjohtoa tai muuta sellaista, joka muunmuassa hallitsisi tällaisen ongelman purkamisen ammattitaitoisesti. Toisinsanoen kuljettajat vain ajavat linjojaan aikataulunsa mukaan ja jos ollaan myöhässä niin sitten ollaan ja otetaan se ylitöinä, jos koko työpäiväkin menee pitkäksi. 

Aikanaan kun HKL ajoi myös keskeisiä bussilinjoja, niin myös sen liikenteenohjaus, poikkeustilanteineen, tapahtui samasta LOKista kuin raitioliikenteenkin. Sellaista toimintaa kaipaisin edeellenkin myös bussiliikenteeseen. Ainakin juuri pitkillä bussiheilureilla pitäisi olla valmius puuttua nykyistä enemmän linjanhoidon laatuun. 

Ei niin, että bussit ajavat edelläkuvatulla lailla 20-30 minuuttia myöhässä ja sitten useamman bussin ryppäissä (eräänä päivänä katselin Lauttasaaren bussilinjojen h65A ja H66A "kalustoparaatia" Lauttasaaren tiellä). Bussinkuljettaja ei tietenkään voi tehdä ominpäin mitään rarkaisuja siellä ohjaamossaan ja liikenneyhtiöillehän maksetaan nimenomaan ajetuista sivuista. Mutta muualla maailmaassahan (esim. Lontoossa) on jopa rakennettu erillisiä bussien kääntöpaikkoja pitkin reitin varsia, jotta noita ketjuuntumisia voidaan purkaa. 

Ammattitaitoinen liikenteenhoitokeskus, jossa on liikenteentyönjohtaja, joka elää kokoajan tilanteen hermolla ja osaa heti loogisesti ruveta purkamaan ongelmaa, vaikkapa kierrättämällä kalustoa ja kuskeja juuri oikealla tavalla on melkoinen harviaisuus nykyään. Esim. Jokerilla ajaessani olisi heitä kaivattu moneen otteseen. Se toisaalta vaatisikin hieman toisenlaiset resussit ja systeemit YTV-alueen liikenneyhtiöiden ajotoimistoihin. Ja myöskin toki sellaista koulutettua henkilöstö, joka ymmärtää asian keskeisyyden joukkoliikenteen hoidon kannalta.

----------


## Teme444

> Kun luet länsimetrokeskustelun, sieltä voit nähdä perustelut, jonka mukaan tarvetta Itä-Helsingistä Espooseen ei ole.


Onpa tullut luettua. Nuo perustelut vain ontuvat pahasti. Siinä mielessä todennäköisesti ollan oikeaassa, että Mellunmäestä ei suurtakaan tarveta ole päästä Matinkylään. Sen sijaan itäisistä kaupunginosista on todellinen tarve päästä Otaniemeen ja eikä Tapiolakaan osattomaksi jää (+ne asemat matkalla), kuten myös Espoosta Kalasatamaan asti (siitä kun tulee paitsi asuinalue, niin myös merkittävä työpaikka-alue). Jos tältä kannalta ajateltaisiin, niin nykyinen Vuosarenlinja voitasiin vetää hyvin Tapiolaan, jossa se kääntyy takaisin. Matikylän suunnasta tuleva linja jakaisi se puolestaan Kalasatamaan. Tässä skenaariossa nykyinen Mellunmäen linja voisi erkantua nykyreitiltän Kalasatamassa ja jatkaa siitä Vallilan kautta Pasilaan ja edelleen kenties meikun kautta esim. Pitäjänmelle.




> Helsingin kaupunkiseutu on todella erikoinen monessakin mielessä. Täällä on pieni mutta äänekäs metronvastustajien joukko, joka oman harrastuksensa takia ei pääse taudista eroon.


Tuon mä allekirjoitan täysin. Sitten kun vieä lisätään sopaan se tosiasia, että tuo sama joukko kannattaa lähijunien lisärakentamista sekä lisäyhteyksiä, niin kuvio on hyvin ihmeellinen.




> Tämän sairauden takia seudun joukkoliikenne perustuu linjureihin, jotka tarvitsevat hehtaarikaupalla parkki- ja kaasutustilaa kaupungin parhailta paikoilta.


Aivan. Minusta bussiliikenne pitisikin pysäyttää kantakaupungin rajalle tai sen läheisyyteen josta on yhteys runkolinjana joko junalla tai metrolla keskustaan sekä "jakeluyhteys" ratikoilla kantakaupunkiin. Tällöin ratikka ja metro kulkisi kantakaupungin läpi, junn jäädessa keskustaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tällöin ratikka ja metro kulkisi kantakaupungin läpi, junn jäädessa keskustaan.


Miksi VR/YTV-metrolla ei pidä tehdä heilurilinjaa, mutta HKL-metrolla pitää?

----------


## teme

> Aivan. Minusta bussiliikenne pitisikin pysäyttää kantakaupungin rajalle tai sen läheisyyteen josta on yhteys runkolinjana joko junalla tai metrolla keskustaan sekä "jakeluyhteys" ratikoilla kantakaupunkiin. Tällöin ratikka ja metro kulkisi kantakaupungin läpi, junn jäädessa keskustaan.


Olen kokeillut tätä ihanuutta käytännössä linjalla h74 joka päättyy Hakaniemeen, enkä kannata. Asun Reittioppaan mukaan 800 metrin päässä Malmin asemalaiturilta, ja yleensä kävelen sinne aamuin illoin, mutta joskus tulee käytettyä lähibussi h74:sta, kun sataa kaatamalla, on pimeää, krapula, laiskottaa, jne. eli ei syystä tai toisesta huvita kävellä.

No mites sillä sitten pääsee keskustaan ja muualle kantakaupunkiin:

Vaihtaa Kurvissa metroon? Jos haluaisin kävellä toista kilometriä niin olisin mennyt junalla. 

Vaihtaa ratikkaan? Muihin kuin kutoseen tai kasiin on näpsäkkä kävely-yhteys kaksien liikennevalojen kautta esim. Kurvissa. Erityisesti mieltä lämmittää, että Hakaniemessä matkustajat päästetään pois torin eteläpuolella josta on mahdollisisista pysäkeistä pisin matka ratikkaan ja metroon. Pisin on varsinaisesti päättäriltä torin itäpuolella.

Käytännössä minä ja kanssamatkustajat vaihdamme Kurvissa toiseen bussiin joka tulee ihan samalle pysäkille, koska se on ylivoimaisen nopeaa ja kätevää. Miten tämä vähentää bussien määrää keskustassa on minulle arvoitus.


Linjalla sinänsä on asiallista maakaasukalustoa, en muista minkä firman, jossa on vaan sellainen omituinen vika että linjamerkki näkyy todella huonosti pimeällä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Käytännössä minä ja kanssamatkustajat vaihdamme Kurvissa toiseen bussiin joka tulee ihan samalle pysäkille, koska se on ylivoimaisen nopeaa ja kätevää. Miten tämä vähentää bussien määrää keskustassa on minulle arvoitus.


Siten, että Rautatientorille ajaa vain yksi bussi kahden sijasta. Kurviin mennessä sen Rautatientorille jatkavan linjan matkustajista on ainakin ruuhka-aikaan jäänyt iso osa pois, joten 74:stä tulevat vaihtajat mahtuvat hyvin kyytiin.

----------


## teme

> Siten, että Rautatientorille ajaa vain yksi bussi kahden sijasta. Kurviin mennessä sen Rautatientorille jatkavan linjan matkustajista on ainakin ruuhka-aikaan jäänyt iso osa pois, joten 74:stä tulevat vaihtajat mahtuvat hyvin kyytiin.


No joo, mutta laajemmassa mittakaavassa? Tai jos busseja ei menisi Rautatientorille ollenkaan?
Veikaan että saataisiin niiden tilalle henkilöautoja. 

Useimpien suorien linjojen vaihtoehtona on vaihto junaan, niitä käytetään keskustaan saakka siksi että se lisää matkustusmukavuutta ja usein myös nopeutta kun vaihto jää pois. Jos tätä rupeaa sörkkimään, niin riski matkustajakadosta on suuri.

Vähintään ja joka tapauksessa vaihtoja pitäisi kehittää ja paljon. Onko se ihan mahdoton ajatus, että esim. Hämeentiellä olisi yhteinen ratikka/bussipysäkki vaihtoja varten? Ja jos tarkoitus on tehdä syöttöliikennettä metroon, niin miksi ihmeessä ei ajeta (osaa) linjoja Kalasataman kautta, jossa vaihto on sujuvampi kuin Kurvissa?

----------


## GT8N

> Vähintään ja joka tapauksessa vaihtoja pitäisi kehittää ja paljon. Onko se ihan mahdoton ajatus, että esim. Hämeentiellä olisi yhteinen ratikka/bussipysäkki vaihtoja varten? Ja jos tarkoitus on tehdä syöttöliikennettä metroon, niin miksi ihmeessä ei ajeta (osaa) linjoja Kalasataman kautta, jossa vaihto on sujuvampi kuin Kurvissa?


Juuri vaihtoa etenkin raitiovaunuun tulisi kehittää Hämeentiellä, mutta myös niin, että Mäkelänkadun liikenteestäkin olisi helppo vaihtaa raitiovaunuun. Tällöin olisi syytä tehdä tomiva vaihtopysäkki Sörnäisiin ja toinen Koskelan hallin läheisyyteen.

Koskelaan voisi katkaista useita bussilinjoja, ja jatkoyhteys toimisi vanhan Ruskeasuo - keskusta runkolinjan tyyppiin. Kuitenkin sitä ennen kyseiselle välille on saatava ihan oikeat liikennevaloetuudet, siis nollaviive. Runkolinjan on myös toimittava modernin raitiotien periaatteella. Ei siis nykyisellä pelleilytyylillä. Osan bussilinjoista voi ohjata Kalasatamaan niin, ettei Rautatientorille tarvitsisi enää useita linjoja, välttämättä yhtään. 

Siihen on kuitenkin vielä pitkä matka, mutta olisi hiljalleen syytä tehdä jotain. Mutta ei, mehän olemme Helsingissä, eihän se ole mahdollista...

----------


## hylje

(korostukset lisätty)




> Ammattitaitoinen liikenteenhoitokeskus, jossa on liikenteentyönjohtaja, joka elää kokoajan tilanteen hermolla ja osaa heti loogisesti ruveta purkamaan ongelmaa, vaikkapa kierrättämällä kalustoa ja kuskeja juuri oikealla tavalla on melkoinen harviaisuus nykyään. Esim. Jokerilla ajaessani olisi heitä kaivattu moneen otteseen. Se toisaalta vaatisikin hieman toisenlaiset resussit ja systeemit *YTV-alueen liikenneyhtiöiden ajotoimistoihin*. Ja myöskin toki sellaista koulutettua henkilöstö, joka ymmärtää asian keskeisyyden joukkoliikenteen hoidon kannalta.


Ynnätäänpä 2 ja 2:




> Aikanaan kun HKL ajoi myös keskeisiä bussilinjoja, niin myös sen liikenteenohjaus, poikkeustilanteineen,* tapahtui samasta LOKista kuin raitioliikenteenkin.* Sellaista toimintaa kaipaisin edeellenkin myös bussiliikenteeseen. Ainakin juuri pitkillä bussiheilureilla pitäisi olla valmius puuttua nykyistä enemmän linjanhoidon laatuun.


Ammattitaitoista liikenteenohjausta on, ja sitä voi laajentaa. Liikenteenjärjestäjä YTV voi toimittaa sen itse tai jos kilpailuttaa pitää, erikseen tarpeeksi monessa kokonaisuudessa.

----------


## Teme444

> Tietääkseni kuitenkin raitiolinjojen käyttömäärä on noussut koko ajan,


Sitten sua pitä vähän oikaista. Viimeisen 10 vuoden aikan raitio liikenteen käyttäjämäärä on itse aiassa laskenut.
Vuonna 1997 ratiklla tehtii 53,6 milj. matkaa, niin vuonna 2007 52,7 milj. matkaa. Enite matkoja tehtii 2003, jolloin ratikalla tehtiin peräti 56,8 milj. matkaa. Tuosta ajakohdasta suunta on olut jatkuvasti alaspäin.

----------


## Teme444

> Miksi VR/YTV-metrolla ei pidä tehdä heilurilinjaa, mutta HKL-metrolla pitää?


En ihan tältä istumalta usko, että Tallinna olisi littymässä YTV alueseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En ihan tältä istumalta usko, että Tallinna olisi littymässä YTV alueseen.


Oletko kuullut Pisara-radasta? Ja millä tavoin pohjoisetelä-suuntaiselle toiselle metrolinjalle on helpompi järjestää heiluri kuin pohjoisetelä-suuntaisille lähijunille?

----------


## Kolli

H74 ei ole vertailukelpoinen tavallisen liityntäliikenteen kanssa. En tunne linjan historiaa, mutta sen sijoittamiselle Hakaníemeen lienee jotkut perustelut. Sinänsä ei varmaan olisi ongelma, jos se menisi Rautatientorille asti.

Joka tapauksessa teme444 on oikeassa sen suhteen, että metroa tarvitaan lisää ja bussit pitäisi pääosin pysäyttää Slussen-mallisesti ulkopuolelle ydinkeskustan. Raitiovaunuliikennettä voi ja pitää kehittää niin Helsingissä kuin muuallakin Suomessa, mutta se ei ratkaise nopean esikaupunkiliikkumisen ongelmia, eli sujuvaa siirtymistä vaikkapa Pasilasta Viikkiin tai Töölöön.

Toisaalta metrolla ei voida palvella nykymuodossaan kuin aluekeskuksia, koska asemaväli on suhteellisen pitkä (paitsi keskustassa). ´Helsinkiin olisi pitänytkin rakentaa samanlainen metro kuin vaikkapa Müncheniin, lähempänä maan pintaa ja tiheämmät asemat. Nyt metromme on enemmän kuin S-Bahn, vaikka silti oikein hyvä juttu.

On siltikin kovin valitettavaa, että kuraiset ja huonokuntoiset linja-autot saavat olla kaupunkikeskustamme päätähtiä, niiden vaatima parkki- ja kaasutustila voisi olla vaikka paviljonki tai puisto - ratkaisumme on primitiivinen. Se ei ole metron syytä, vaan sen syytä, että a) kaikkia raideliikennemuotoja ei ole kehitetty tarpeeksi b) on rakennettu hajanaisesti.

Pk-seutu tarvitsee sekä kevyitä raideinvestointeja, että raskaita. Raskaista kiireellisin on toki kehärata, jonka H/K luku 1,69 puhuu jo puolestaa. Sen avulla lentoasemalle liikkuminen on vaivattomampaa, miellyttävämpää ja nopeampaa. Kuten julkisuudessakin on kerrottu, sekä lentoaseman laajennus että kehärata ovat ajankohtaisia asioita, Finavia linjaa laajennusasiaa jo keväällä 2009.
Länsimetro tuo tärkeän ja kaivatun panoksen alueen liikenneverkkoon, kuten myös ratikkahankkeet.

Asiat alkavat nytkähdellä vähitellen eteenpäin ja metropolialueen yhdistyessä yhdeksi Helsingiksi joidenkin vuosien sisällä, niiden merkitys kasvaa. HLJ pitänee sisällään samat hankkeet kuin PLJ, tuskinpa maitolaiturit Nurmijärvellä menevät ohitse, kun tarkastelualue on laajempi.

Itse veikkaan, että tarvitaan uusia rahoitusmalleja, sillä tarve raiteille on valtava.Siinä saattaa eläkeyhtiöiden kassoille olla käyttöä, onhan tuotto varma, sillä maksaja on yhteiskunta.

----------


## teme

Jos sallitaan pieni pätkiminen:



> Joka tapauksessa teme444 on oikeassa sen suhteen, että metroa tarvitaan lisää ja bussit pitäisi pääosin pysäyttää Slussen-mallisesti ulkopuolelle ydinkeskustan... Toisaalta metrolla ei voida palvella nykymuodossaan kuin aluekeskuksia, koska asemaväli on suhteellisen pitkä (paitsi keskustassa). ´Helsinkiin olisi pitänytkin rakentaa samanlainen metro kuin vaikkapa Müncheniin, lähempänä maan pintaa ja tiheämmät asemat. Nyt metromme on enemmän kuin S-Bahn, vaikka silti oikein hyvä juttu.


Minusta tässä nyt katosi punainen lanka. Kuten totesit, metro on raskas. Tästä seuraa että asemat maksaa semmoiset 20 - 60 miljoonaa euroa kappale. Eli niitä ei ole varaa rakentaa kovin tiheään. Jos niitä ei saa kovin tiheään, niin miten niillä voidaan korvata bussit?

Tietenkin jos kakkosmetro olisi pikaraitiomäisempi, niin tämä voisi onnistua:




> Raitiovaunuliikennettä voi ja pitää kehittää niin Helsingissä kuin muuallakin Suomessa, mutta se ei ratkaise nopean esikaupunkiliikkumisen ongelmia, eli sujuvaa siirtymistä vaikkapa Pasilasta Viikkiin tai Töölöön.


No jaa, seiska ei nytkään ole hassumpi, ja sen nopeuttaminen olisi suhteellisen helppoa (Länsi-Pasilan kiepistä puolet pois jahka ysi jatkuu Ilmalaan ja Nordenskijöldinkadulla jäähallin risteys uusiksi.) Mutta ylläolevaan viitaten, Viikki - Arabia - Vallilan laakso - Pasila ja loput tunnelissa malliin Kanjon C-rata olisi metromaisen nopea ratikka, jolla voisi olla yhden aseman sijaan kolme-neljä pysäkkiä Viikissä ja Latokartanossa.

----------


## kouvo

> Aivan. Minusta bussiliikenne pitisikin pysäyttää kantakaupungin rajalle tai sen läheisyyteen josta on yhteys runkolinjana joko junalla tai metrolla keskustaan sekä "jakeluyhteys" ratikoilla kantakaupunkiin. Tällöin ratikka ja metro kulkisi kantakaupungin läpi, junn jäädessa keskustaan.


Runkolinjakokeilun "hyödyt" pitäisi helsingissä olla vielä hyvin muistissa. Bussit nyt kuitenkin sattuvat tuomaan kantakaupunkiin hyvin merkittävän määrän ihmisiä, joille nyt siis olet tarjoamassa "toimivaa" itähelsinkiläistä liityntäliikennettä.

----------


## Kolli

Seiskan nopeuttaminen ei riitä Keski-Pasilan valtavaan liikennetarpeeseen. Alueelle tarvitaan sen lisäksi ysin jatkoa sekä metro. Metro yhdistää Pasilan muihin tärkeisiin keskuksiin nopeasti ja luotettavasti. Uusi historian luku on alkamassa kun nykysijainnilla logistisesti älytön satamatoiminta siirtyy Vuokkiin ja stadi pääsee todella kehittymään Itämeren tyttärenä.

Pointtihan esim. Töölön metrossa olisi juurikin se, että mikäli 200,- 300,- ja Hel-bussien määrää Manskulla kasvatetaan huomattavasti (esim seutuautoillekin metropolitasoiset 10-15min välit koko päivän), eivät bussit enää mahdu järkevästi Elielille. Tämän takia ne on syytä ainakin osittain pysäyttää Meikkuun, josta ihmiset voivat jatkaa automaattimetrolla Stadin ytimeen.  Huomattavalla parannuksella tarkoitan sitä, että bussien määrä esim tuplataan, jolloin hommassa on tarpeeksi kikkeliä.

----------


## GT8N

> Runkolinjakokeilun "hyödyt" pitäisi helsingissä olla vielä hyvin muistissa. Bussit nyt kuitenkin sattuvat tuomaan kantakaupunkiin hyvin merkittävän määrän ihmisiä, joille nyt siis olet tarjoamassa "toimivaa" itähelsinkiläistä liityntäliikennettä.


Runkolinjakokeilu oli ajatuksena hyvä, mutta toteutuksena huono. Siksi sitä voisi yrittää uudelleen, mutta nyt niin, että ihan oikeasti tehdään toimivat vaihdot toisin kuin Itä-Helsingissä. Lisäksi runkoraitiolinjaa on liikennöitävä riittävän suuren kapasiteetin omaavalla kalustolla, sekä koko matkalla on oltava ihan oikeat liikennevaloetuudet. Mutta tämä kaikki on tahdosta kiinni, joka tältä kaupungilta puuttuu. Joten saa nähdä kuinka pitkälle vitkutellaan, ennenkuin todetaan, että on pakko siirtyä runkolinjaan, kun liikenne ei enää muuten toimi.

----------


## Miska

> Pointtihan esim. Töölön metrossa olisi juurikin se, että mikäli 200,- 300,- ja Hel-bussien määrää Manskulla kasvatetaan huomattavasti (esim seutuautoillekin metropolitasoiset 10-15min välit koko päivän), eivät bussit enää mahdu järkevästi Elielille.


Ainakin julkisuudessa on esitetty täsmälleen päinvastaisia kehityskuvia, joiden mukaan Vantaan suunnasta Manskulle tulevien bussien määrä tulisi romahtamaan jo lähivuosina. Espoosta tulevien bussien määrä vähenikin jo vuonna 2002.

----------


## late-

> Pointtihan esim. Töölön metrossa olisi juurikin se, että mikäli 200,- 300,- ja Hel-bussien määrää Manskulla kasvatetaan huomattavasti (esim seutuautoillekin metropolitasoiset 10-15min välit koko päivän), eivät bussit enää mahdu järkevästi Elielille. Tämän takia ne on syytä ainakin osittain pysäyttää Meikkuun, josta ihmiset voivat jatkaa automaattimetrolla Stadin ytimeen.


Melkoisen terminaalin ajattelit sitten siihen pienelle tontille pykätä? Liityntäliikenteessä tavoiteltava tilanne on lyhyt liityntämatka (hitaalla kulkuneuvolla) ja pitkä runkomatka. Pitkä liityntämatka ja lyhyt runkomatka tuppaa olemaan tuskastuttavaa matkustajille. Töölön metro Pasilaan asti tehtynä ei mahdollista pitkiä runkomatkoja, joten yksinään se ei ainakaan liityntäliikennevälineenä vaikuta kovin perustellulta.

----------


## kuukanko

Joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslistalla on nyt Jätkäsaaren raitioverkon perustamissuunnitelma, jossa linjastoa on taas pistetty uusiksi. Suunnitelmassa Jätkäsaaren keskustayhteys hoidetaan kokonaan Kampin kautta tulevalla haarautuvalla linjalla ja kutonen jatkuukin Hietalahdesta Munkkisaareen.

----------


## 339-DF

Pikaisesti läpiluettuna tuo uusi esitys on kyllä ehdottomasti fiksuin tähän asti. Olisin vaan toivonut, että Kampin läpi tulevalle radalle annettaisiin reilusti joku aikataulu.

Tiivistetysti siis:

1. vaiheessa linja 8 jatkuu v. 2011 (tai 2012) Saukonpaateen

2. vaiheessa linja B tulee Kaivokadun ja Kampin läpi Länsiterminaaliin (mutta milloin, tekstistä ei suoraa vastausta löydy, mutta voisi päätellä, että noin vuonna 2012)

3. vaiheessa linja B haaroitetaan niin, että puolet vuoroista ajaa satamaan (missä kääntöpaikka siirretään 500 m etelämmäs) ja puolet vuoroista ajetaan Välimerenkatua Saukonpaateen ("viimeistään 2015 jälkeen" mikä on kyllä aika erikoista suomen kielen käyttöä, ilmeisesti tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että 2015 on tavoite, mutta saattaa mennä pidemmällekin)

4. vaiheessa molemmat Saukonpaateen päättyvät linjat jatketaan Atlantinkadun kautta satamaan.

Mielestäni linjastoratkaisu on kaikin puolin järkevä. Jätkäsaareen toteutuu nopea ja tehokas keskustayhteys ratikalla. Linja B on mielestäni käytännössä linja 9. Pitäisin todennäköisenä, että sen vuoroväli riittää hyvin Jätkäsaareen; alkuvaiheessa vaiheessa 2 Jätkässä on vähän asukkaita ja ysin vuoroväli nykyinen. Jatkossa, kun ysi jatkuu Ilmalaan (2012) vuoroväli tihenee. Tiheämmälle vuorovälille on perusteita paitsi Ilmalassa myös Jätkässä, missä asukasluku kasvaa. Ysi siis vaikuttaa oikein tasapainoiselta heilurilta myös vaiheissa 3 ja 4. Pitäisinkin ihan järkevänä, että lautakunta muuttaisi tuon B:n reilusti linjaksi 9. Tarvittaessa satamasta voi laivojen tuloaikoina ajaa sitten linjaa 9B tai vastaavaa esim. Hakaniemeen asti, jos kapasiteettia pitää tasata.

En jää kaipaamaan Jätkän Bulevardi-yhteyttä, vaikka se tietysti toisi monipuolisuutta Jätkäsaaren yhteyksiin. Se on kuitenkin liikennöintikustannuksiltaan kovin kallis ja sekundaarisenakin yhteytenä hyvin hidas. Toivottavasti lautakunnassa ei liikaa ruveta kaipailemaan kutosta Jätkään.

Sopiiko linja 6 sitten Herne/Munkkisaareen? Mielestäni tässä vaiheessa voidaan ajatella niin, eikä tuo ajattelu aiheuta vahinkoa. Linjapidennys on ajankohtainen vasta vuoden 2014 tienoilla, jolloin on sitten paikallaan selvittää puhtaalta pöydältä, tuodaanko Hernesaareen oikeasti linja 6 Telakkakatua vai joku muu linja Korkeavuorenkadulta ja Merikadulta. Siinä vaiheessa nimittäin pitäisi olla olemassa rv-yhteys Johanneksen kirkolta Merikadulle, ja se saattaa olla tehokkaampi keskustayhteys Hernesaaresta.

----------


## Kolli

Minä taas jään kaipaamaan Bulevardin yhteyttä ja toivoisin sen poisjättämiselle selkeät perustelut. Asiassa pitää myös ottaa huomioon se, että mikäli se ainoa Lauttasaaren suora bussi ei mene Bulevardin kautta, ei Punavuoresta/Eirasta pääse helposti Ruoholahteen tai Jätkäsaareen julkisilla.

Itse pidin huomattavasti enemmän vaihtoehdosta 2 (kesäkuussa linjattu).
Nyt ehdotetussa vaihtoehdossa on myös ongelmia jätkäsaaren tuleville asukkaille. Jos kuvitellaan, että linja B liikennöisi jopa 8krt tunnissa ja jaettaisiin 50-50, niin Välimerenkadulta menisi 4 yhteyttä tunnissa. Se on riittämätön määrä ja ei vastaa sitä tasoa, joka pitäisi olla. vasta jos B linja liikennöi 12 krt tunnissa ja jaoksi oletetaan 50-50, saadaan minimitaso. Tosin 10min on jo kohtuuton odotteluaika, nopeajalkainen kävelee jo aika pätkän.

Tietysti on mahdollista, että satamaan liikennöidään vain kun siellä on tiiviimpi liikenne ja muuten ajetaan Välimerenkadun kautta. Silti alueen rakentuessa joudutaan parantamaan sekä B1 että B2:n yhteyksiä. Kahdeksikon vetäminen rantaan edes 2025-tilanteessa ei helpota tärkeintä yhteysväliä Jätkä-Keskusta. Mielestäni hyvä ajatus olisi rakentaa kutonen aluksi ennen Munkkisaarta  Välimerenkadulle ja sillä voisi olla yhteinen kääntöpaikka kasin kanssa aluksi. Joka tapauksessahan tehdään yhteys Kalevankadulta Jätkään varayhteytenä.

Munkkisaaren liikenteessä tulisi myös ottaa huomioon mahdollisuudet parantaa linjan 1A liikennöintiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä taas jään kaipaamaan Bulevardin yhteyttä ja toivoisin sen poisjättämiselle selkeät perustelut.


Ei suunnitteluyksikön virkamiehillä ole ollut tapana perustella ehdotuksiaan kuin pakon edessä. Vrt. esim Kampin linjasto: lautakuntaanhan tuotiin alun perin vain yksi ainoa vaihtoehto, eikä sitä mitenkään perusteltu, kunhan vaan sanottiin että näin pitää nyt tehdä. Saivat sitten kiltisti tutkia muita vaihtoehtoja ja perustella oikein urakalla, kun jlk ei niellytkään ihan mitä vaan. Tässä tarvittaisiin ajattelutavan ja työskentelykulttuurin muutosta  olen kanssasi ihan samaa mieltä.

Sen sijaan en ole samaa mieltä siitä, että tuo Bulevardin-linja pitäisi säilyttää. Ensisijaista on taata Jätkän asukkaille nopeat keskustayhteydet, ja ne tulevat tässä hoidettua erinomaisesti. Näin tämän olisi alusta pitäen kuulunut mennä.

Bulevardin kautta liikennöinti on kuitenkin mahdollista, sillä radat toteutetaan jo ensi vaiheessa niin, että varayhteydet Bulsan suuntaan rakennetaan. Silloinhan mikään ei estä, jos rahaa on, että Jätkästa ajetaan vuoroja myös Bulevardin suuntaan. Eli mitään ei suljeta tällä uudella esityksellä kuitenkaan pois, ja se on hyvä asia.




> Itse pidin huomattavasti enemmän vaihtoehdosta 2 (kesäkuussa linjattu).
> Nyt ehdotetussa vaihtoehdossa on myös ongelmia jätkäsaaren tuleville asukkaille. Jos kuvitellaan, että linja B liikennöisi jopa 8krt tunnissa ja jaettaisiin 50-50, niin Välimerenkadulta menisi 4 yhteyttä tunnissa. Se on riittämätön määrä ja ei vastaa sitä tasoa, joka pitäisi olla. vasta jos B linja liikennöi 12 krt tunnissa ja jaoksi oletetaan 50-50, saadaan minimitaso. Tosin 10min on jo kohtuuton odotteluaika, nopeajalkainen kävelee jo aika pätkän.


Tuo haaroitus on tietysti mahdollista vain, jos vuoroväli on riittävän tiheä, esim. 5 min ja haaroilla 10 min. Tässä vaiheessa en kuitenkaan liikaa murehtisi tuota asiaa. Jätkän ratikat tulevat keräämään niin paljon matkustajia, että vuorovälistä tulee ihan pakostakin tiheä.

Kiinnittäisin nyt enemmän huomiota siihen, että vuonna 2012 meillä on käytössä linjan 8 jatke ja sataman linja B (linjan 9 jatke). Mitä sen jälkeen tapahtuu, siitä en murehtisi vielä liikaa. 

Välimerenkadun rakentaminen viivästyy ilmeisesti usealla vuodella suunnitellusta, ja jos katu ja rata saadaan esim. vasta vuonna 2015 tai peräti sen jälkeen, kuten esityslista ennustaa, niin siinä vaiheessa rataverkko on niin erilainen kuin tänä päivänä, että ei ole mitenkään perusteltua ruveta nyt puhumaan yksittäisestä Välimerenkadun linjasta, vaan hommaa pitää katsoa kokonaisuutena siinä tilanteessa, joka meillä vuonna 2015 on. Ehkä Välimerenkadulta ajetaankin Kalasatamaan uudella vuonna 2015 avattavalla linjalla. Tai jotain vastaavaa.




> Munkkisaaren liikenteessä tulisi myös ottaa huomioon mahdollisuudet parantaa linjan 1A liikennöintiä.


Siinä tapauksessa 1A:n pitää kyllä kulkea ydinkeskustan kautta.

Munkkisaareen ja Hernesaareen (sinne asti kai se ratikka kuitenkin ulottuu vaikka esityslistassa puhutaan vain Munkkisaaresta) voi mennä kolmea kautta: Bulevardi-Telakkakatu, Freda-Tehtaankatu tai Korkeavuorenkatu-Tehtaankatu/Merikatu. Pitäisin perusteltuna, että KSV ja HKL tutkivat kaikkien hyödyt ja haitat siinä vaiheessa, kun rv-liikenteen suunnittelu sinne tulee ajankohtaiseksi. Eiköhän näin tapahdukin.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Sopiiko linja 6 sitten Herne/Munkkisaareen? Mielestäni tässä vaiheessa voidaan ajatella niin, eikä tuo ajattelu aiheuta vahinkoa. Linjapidennys on ajankohtainen vasta vuoden 2014 tienoilla, jolloin on sitten paikallaan selvittää puhtaalta pöydältä, tuodaanko Hernesaareen oikeasti linja 6 Telakkakatua vai joku muu linja Korkeavuorenkadulta ja Merikadulta. Siinä vaiheessa nimittäin pitäisi olla olemassa rv-yhteys Johanneksen kirkolta Merikadulle, ja se saattaa olla tehokkaampi keskustayhteys Hernesaaresta.


Minusta ihanteellisin paikka jatkaa linjaa 6 olisi Katajaharju Lauttasaaressa. Bussilinja 20 olisi hyvä korvata ratikkaheilurilinjalla, joka varmasti voidaan saada paremmin pysymään aikataulussaan kuin bussiheiluri. Jos nyt länsimetrokin rakennetaan, niin Ruoholahdessa olisi todella hyvä vaihtopaikka Bulevardille jatkaville.

----------


## Miska

> Minusta ihanteellisin paikka jatkaa linjaa 6 olisi Katajaharju Lauttasaaressa. Bussilinja 20 olisi hyvä korvata ratikkaheilurilinjalla, joka varmasti voidaan saada paremmin pysymään aikataulussaan kuin bussiheiluri. Jos nyt länsimetrokin rakennetaan, niin Ruoholahdessa olisi todella hyvä vaihtopaikka Bulevardille jatkaville.


En pitäisi ollenkaan huonona vaihtoehtona ratkaisua, jossa linjat 6 ja 8 ulotettaisiin Lauttasaareen. Molemmat linjat voisivat jatkaa Itämerenkadulta sillan yli Lauttasaarentielle. Lauttasaaren metroaseman jälkeen reitit voisivat haarautua Vattuniemeen ja Katajaharjuun. Näin Lauttasaaren liityntäliikenne voitaisiin hoitaa lähes täysin ratikoilla. Ratikkalinjojen lisäksi voisi jäädä h21V busseilla liikennöitäväksi ruuhkalinjaksi (tosin voisi tämänkin hoitaa ratikalla, kun Kampin kautta olisi olemassa nopea yhteys keskustaan). 

Kasi tarjoaisi suoria yhteyksi Larusta Töölöön, Hesarille, Vallilaan ja Arabiaan. Spårat tarjoaisivat myös kätevän vaihdollisen yhteyden Larun ja Jätkäsaaren välille. Epäilemättä tällekin yhteydelle olisi käyttöä esimerkiksi työ- ja koulumatkoilla ja toisaalta kutoselta olisi kätevä vaihtaa kantakaupungin eteläisimpiin osiin meneville linjoille.

----------


## teme

Minua hämää edelleen ja pahasti Jätkän ja Munkkisaaren kaavoituksessa yksi asia, joka ei nyt ihan suoraan liity ratikkalinjoihin, mutta liippaa läheltä. Kummatkin alueet, varsinkin Munkkisaari, ovat pussinperiä joidenka yhteydet viereisiin kaupungiosiin ovat heikkoja. Tämä haittaa palvelujen toimintaa, sen sijaan että nämä kaksi kaupunginosaa tukisivat toisiaan, ne ovat kumpikin erillisiä kyliä. Tämä tuottaa myös ratikkalinjoja joidenka matkalla on vähemmän asukkaita, eli vähemmän matkustajia.

Eli mitä sille ajatuksella sillasta noin Länsi-Terminaalin kohdalle, joka on kummitellut parissakin Munkkisaaren kaavaluonnoksessa, on tapahtunut? Ja jos sellainen on toteutumassa, niin ehdottamasti siitä pitää ajaa ratikalla yli. Jos silta ei ole mahdollinen niin harkitsisin jopa tunnelia. Ilmeisesti tässä odotellan telakan kohtaloa, jos se lähtee niin koko tuo satama-allas voidaan laittaa uusiksi.

----------


## Kaid

> Eli mitä sille ajatuksella sillasta noin Länsi-Terminaalin kohdalle, joka on kummitellut parissakin Munkkisaaren kaavaluonnoksessa, on tapahtunut? Ja jos sellainen on toteutumassa, niin ehdottamasti siitä pitää ajaa ratikalla yli. Jos silta ei ole mahdollinen niin harkitsisin jopa tunnelia. Ilmeisesti tässä odotellan telakan kohtaloa, jos se lähtee niin koko tuo satama-allas voidaan laittaa uusiksi.


Telakan katoaminen ei suoranaisesti auta silta-asiaa, ongelmana on edelleenkin Jätkäsaaren puolella olevat matkustaja-autolauttaliikenteen laiturit ja Munkkisaaren puolella risteilyalusten laiturit. Erityisesti Jätkäsaaren puoli aiheuttaa tässä ongelmia, sillä LJ3-laituri (jota käyttävät nykyisellään sekä Eckerö Line että Tallink) ulottuu erittäin pitkälle pohjoiseen. LJ3:nkin pohjoispuolella olevia laitureita käytetään risteilyalusten toimesta. Käytännössä jos silta halutaan toteuttaa jollain tapaa järkevälle paikalle, olisi Länsiterminaali pakko siirtää pois nykyiseltä paikaltaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Käytännössä jos silta halutaan toteuttaa jollain tapaa järkevälle paikalle, olisi Länsiterminaali pakko siirtää pois nykyiseltä paikaltaan.


Tehdään turkulainen kampiföri.  :Smile: 

Vakavasti voisi kyllä pohtia, voisiko sinne rakentaa kevyelle liikenteelle sähkökäyttöisen ja matkustaja-aktivoidun (ts. matkustat nappia painamalla kuten hissillä) minilossin.

----------


## Kaid

> Vakavasti voisi kyllä pohtia, voisiko sinne rakentaa kevyelle liikenteelle sähkökäyttöisen ja matkustaja-aktivoidun (ts. matkustat nappia painamalla kuten hissillä) minilossin.


Lossikin vaatisi jonkinasteista laivaliikenteen rajoittamista. Sekä Jätkäsaaren että Munkkisaaren puolella ihmisten pääsy lossirantaan vaatisi liikkumisen sallimista sataman ISPS-alueella. Munkkisaaren puolella ISPS-rajoitukset ovat käytännössä voimassa vain risteilyalusten ollessa laiturissa, mutta laiturit ovat kesäkuukausina käytössä päivittäin. Eikä niiden "vapaana" olo paljoa auta talvikuukausina, kun vastaranta on kuitenkin käytössä.

Nähdäkseni ainoa käytännön ratkaisu alueiden yhdistämiseksi (lukuunottamatta satama-alueen siirtämistä osittain tai kokonaan) on Temen edellä ehdottama tunneli.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nähdäkseni ainoa käytännön ratkaisu alueiden yhdistämiseksi (lukuunottamatta satama-alueen siirtämistä osittain tai kokonaan) on Temen edellä ehdottama tunneli.


Hernesaaren osayleiskaavakilpailussa on osallistujien varauduttava kääntö- tai nostosiltaan, jolla voi kulkea kevyt, joukko- ja ajoneuvoliikenne tai vain jotkin näistä. Mutta kuinka suuri mahtaa todellinen liikennetarve tuolla sillalla olla? Virkistyskäyttö on asia erikseen, ja on varmaan ihan kiva tehdä kävelylenkkejä Jätkäsaaresta Hernesaareen ja päinvastoin, mutta olisiko sillalla todellista liikenteellistä merkitystä?

Jätkäsaaren kannalta ajoneuvoliikenteen salliminen sillalla taitaisi olla yksinomaan negatiivinen asia, se kun tekisi Jätkästä läpikulkuliikenteen väylän Hernesaaresta Länsiväylälle.

Raitioyhteys Hernesaaresta keskustaan taasen taitaa olla Telakkakatua ja ylihidasta Bulevardia pitkin kuitenkin nopeampi kuin Jätkän Tyynenmerenkadun ja Kampin kautta.

Kaiken kaikkiaan pidän tuota siltaa suhteellisen tarpeettomana liikenteen kannalta.

----------


## Compact

> Hernesaaren osayleiskaavakilpailussa on osallistujien varauduttava kääntö- tai nostosiltaan, jolla voi kulkea kevyt, joukko- ja ajoneuvoliikenne tai vain jotkin näistä.


Entäs se kolmas liikkuvien siltojen tyyppi eli LÄPPÄsilta?

Rautatieversiot Suomessa ovat esim. tällaisia. Maanmainio vaunut.org esittää:

Läppäsilta: http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu.php/1596
Kääntösilta: http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu.php/7883
Nostosilta: http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu.php/30739

Jos raitiotietä halajaa puheenaolevalle kuvitellulle sillalle, Suomessa (tarkemmin Helsingissä ja Viipurissa) on jo takana kokemusta sporakääntösilloista. Ehkä läppäsilta olisi nyt asiallinen? Sähköradan (25000 V~) läppäsilta on meillä Kuopiossa. Ei liene vaikeaa tehdä 600 V- radalle vastaavaa kapearaiteista versiota? Sähköistys onnistuu tietenkin kaikille noille muillekin siltatyypeille.

----------


## 339-DF

Sompasaareen on tulossa läppäsilta.

Kun noita kuvia katsoo, niin Hernesaaren siltakin on varmaan läppäsillaksi (tai kääntösillaksi) tarkoitettu, tuollaisesta nostosillasta kun ei juuri ole hyötyä kun laivat ovat niin korkeita.

----------


## teme

> Hernesaaren osayleiskaavakilpailussa on osallistujien varauduttava kääntö- tai nostosiltaan, jolla voi kulkea kevyt, joukko- ja ajoneuvoliikenne tai vain jotkin näistä. Mutta kuinka suuri mahtaa todellinen liikennetarve tuolla sillalla olla? Virkistyskäyttö on asia erikseen, ja on varmaan ihan kiva tehdä kävelylenkkejä Jätkäsaaresta Hernesaareen ja päinvastoin, mutta olisiko sillalla todellista liikenteellistä merkitystä?
> 
> Jätkäsaaren kannalta ajoneuvoliikenteen salliminen sillalla taitaisi olla yksinomaan negatiivinen jaisi Korkeavuorasia, se kun tekisi Jätkästä läpikulkuliikenteen väylän Hernesaaresta Länsiväylälle.
> 
> Raitioyhteys Hernesaaresta keskustaan taasen taitaa olla Telakkakatua ja ylihidasta Bulevardia pitkin kuitenkin nopeampi kuin Jätkän Tyynenmerenkadun ja Kampin kautta.
> 
> Kaiken kaikkiaan pidän tuota siltaa suhteellisen tarpeettomana liikenteen kannalta.


Ajattelin siihen nimenomaan jonkinlaista kääntö/nostosiltaa jolla kulkisi jalankulkijat ja mahdollisesti ratikka. Ja minusta tämä ei ole triviaali yhteys. Toisaalta Ruoholahti on ja Jätkäsaaresta tulee myös merkittävä työpaikka ja asiointialue, toisaalta Hernesaari on jonkinlainen pussinperä jonka palveluita voisi hyvinkin olla viereisessä Jätkäsaaressa, mikä hyödyttäisi molempia kaupunginosia. Vähän niin kuin Punavuori ja Eira tukevat toisiaan, ja toisaalta niin kuin Katajanokka ja Kruunuhaka eivät tue.

Esimerkiksi niin että kutonen menisi Hernesaareen kuten ehdotettu, mutta lisäksi ykkönen ja kasi yhdistettäisiin, eli kasi jatkaisikin siltaa myöten Hernesaareen ja sieltä edelleen ykkösen reittiä. Tämä loisi poikittaislinjan Ruoholahti - Jätkäsaari - Ullanlinna - Kaivopuisto jolla olisi luultavasti suht tasainen kuormitus kumpaankiin suuntaan.

Tai sitten ysi jatkaisi nykyistä reittiään ja edelleen Korkeavuorenkatua, sieltä Hernesaareen, ja Jätkän kiepin kautta Kamppiin. Tai jotain tollaista, ideana se että liikenteellisesti ja kaupunkielämän kannalta pussinperiä kannattaa välttää jos suinkin mahdollista.

Laivaliikenne nyt ei ole niin kauhean vilkasta, mutta sikäli kun tuon sillan nostot häiritsevät ratikoita, niin ne voidaan aina vaan kääntää ympäri toisella puolen siltaa poikkeustilanteessa,

----------


## Kolli

Sellainen kommentti Jätkän järjestelyihin vielä, että tuntuu olevan jonkinlainen bussifanatismi valloillaan. Kun Mirvan ehdotus meni ensin läpi, on mietietty varmaan pää puhki, miten se saadaan kierrettyä. Esitetty ratkaisu on selkeästi huonompi jo siksi, että alueelle tulee kahden ratikkalinjan sijasta 2. Jos Ysi nyt jaetaankin saarella kahdeksi, ei se muuta tätä tosiasiaa.

----------


## petteri

No, pääasia on, että Jätkäsaareen saadaan kiskot Kampin läpi, vaikka myös linjausta Urho Kekkosen katu - Freda - Salomonkatu - Lapinrinne kannattaisi minusta selvittää, tuota kautta koko matka Fredalta Mechelinkadulle saataisiin joukkoliikennekadulle ja ratikka pysähtyisi Kampin metroaseman oven edessä.

Se mitä linjoja Jätkäsaareen menee vaikka vuonna 2025 on hyvin epäselvää. Keskustan ratikkaverkossa on paljon kipupisteitä.

Jätkäsaarenkin osalta minusta kannattaa miettiä, pitääkö raitiolinja kasin pitää todellakin mennä Jätkäsaareen huipputukkoista Mechelininkatua pitkin vai kannattaisiko kasikin kierrättää Kampin kautta? 

Raitiolinja kasille voisi olla parempi reitti (Arabia )- Sörnäinen - Ooppera - Runeberginkatu - Arkadiankatu - Freda - Salomonkatu - Lapinrinne -  Itämerenkatu - Jätkäsaari.

----------


## Kolli

Mielestäni kasia ei noin kannata kierrättää, koska Mechelininkadun palvelu heikkenee Töölön saavutettavuuden ohella ja pidän tuotakin reittiä aika tukkoisena. Sinänsä ei mahdottomuus, mutta h24 on vähän liian vähän Mechelinin asukkaille. Varsinkin kun Jätkän kasvaessa on varmaan tarpeita liikkua joka suuntaan. 

Sen verran korjaan omaa lausuntoani, että siis tarkoitin sanoa, että Jätkässä on verrattuna alkuperäiseen 2 vaihtoehtoon kaksi ratikkalinjaa, kun 2-vaihtoehdossa niitä oli 3.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mielestäni kasia ei noin kannata kierrättää, koska Mechelininkadun palvelu heikkenee Töölön saavutettavuuden ohella ja pidän tuotakin reittiä aika tukkoisena.


Samaa mieltä. Kasia pitäisi kehittää tekemällä sille omat kaistat Mechelininkadulle, niin kuin toisessa topikissa puhuttiin.




> Sen verran korjaan omaa lausuntoani, että siis tarkoitin sanoa, että Jätkässä on verrattuna alkuperäiseen 2 vaihtoehtoon kaksi ratikkalinjaa, kun 2-vaihtoehdossa niitä oli 3.


On niitä edelleenkin 3, yksi poikittainen ja kaksi keskustayhteyttä. Se B1-2 -juttu pitää tulkita vain merkintätavaksi. Se, onko oikeasti kyseessä ysin haaroitus kahtia vai kahden ihan erinumeroisen linjan johtaminen Kampin läpi Jätkään on lopulta pelkkää kosmetiikkaa. Hyvää on kuitenkin se, että molemmat alueet saavat nopean ja tehokkaan keskustayhteyden.

Yhteys Bulsalle jää tietysti tässä mallissa pois, mutta radat rakennetaan joka tapauksessa eikä mikään estä tekemästä vaikka minkälaisia linjastoratkaisuja sitten joskus 2020-luvulla, kun Jätkä on valmis. Ratikkaverkko on jo 2015 niin erilainen kuin nyt, että on oikeastaan ihan turha puhua mistään linjastojutuista, kun ei vielä tiedetä, miltä verkko silloin näyttää ja mitä kaikkia suuntia on käytettävissä milläkin aikataululla.

----------


## 339-DF

Jlk on tänään päättänyt esittää kaupunginhallitukselle (ehdotuksen mukaisesti), että

linjaa 8 pidennetään Saukonpaaden alueelle siten, että kiskot rakennetaan vuosina 2009-2011 ja yhteys otetaan käyttöön vuonna 2011 (4,1 Me + pysäkit)Urho Kekkosen kadulta rakennetaan Malminrinteen, Ruoholahdenkadun ja Ruoholahdenrannan kautta rata Tyynenmerenkadulle Länsiterminaalille asti. Uuden radan rakennustyöt aloitetaan vuonna 2009, liikenteen on määrä alkaa 2012 (tämä vuosiluku lisättiin päätökseen). Länsiterminaalilta Kamppiin ja Kaivokadulle liikennöivä linja valitaan tulevaisuudessa. (8,5 Me + pysäkit)varayhteydet mahdollistavat myös vuorojen ajamisen Tyynenmerenkadulta Bulevardin suuntaan (hinta sisältyy edelliseen)
Toivotaan, että Kh hyväksyy asian nopeassa tahdissa. En tiedä, meneekö tämä valtuustonkin käsittelyyn. Luulenpa, että saattaa mennäkin, kun kyseessä ovat kuitenkin isot rahat eikä valtuusto ole vielä saanut lausua mitään Jätkän ratikoista.

----------


## Kolli

Minulle ei vieläkään valjennut se, mitä vikaa kesällä ehdotetussa oli ja se, miksi kutonen pitää vetää Munkkisaareen. Luulenpa, että kyse on siitä, että kun on tiedossa, että Munkkisaari ei ole todellisuutta vuosiin, linjaa 6 ei tarvitse kehittää vuosiin. Jos olisi menty kesän suunnitelmien mukaan, kutonen menisi aika pian Jätkään.

----------


## Kolli

Ja mihin muuten katosivat ne paljon puhutut ja erään puolueenkin mainostamat ykkösen kehityssuunnitelmat?

----------


## Kolli

Sain tänään tietää, että nk. länsisatamaraide puretaan heti helmikuun alussa. 
Eli enää ei mene kauan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja mihin muuten katosivat ne paljon puhutut ja erään puolueenkin mainostamat ykkösen kehityssuunnitelmat?


Luepa uusin Käpylä-lehti. Sen lisäksi ykköstä ja koko rv-liikennettä kehitetään myös HKL:n ja KSV:n yhteisessä Ratikka 2015 -projektissa, jota on taas ryhdytty jatkamaan. Vuosiluku taitaa olla 2020 nyt...

----------


## Kolli

Jaahas..vai että 2020. :lol

----------


## GT8N

> Vuosiluku taitaa olla 2020 nyt...


Eiköhän Käpylän projektiin saada vauhtia kun jokeriratikka alottaa liikennöinnin 2015-2016. Luulisi siinä vaiheessa olevan sen verran intressejä käyttää päätä, kun lyhyellä jatkolla ykkönen pääsee jatkamaan jokerin radalle. Silloin varmaankin ollaan valmiita myös hyväksymään se tosiasia, että ykköstä voisi kehittää 2010-luvulla, kun sen liikenteen jatkuvat huononnukset "säästösyistä" alkoivat jo 1980-luvulla. Eli jos huononnetaan palvelua *30 vuotta*, niin välillä sitä voisi kehittääkin. Olisi myös mielenkiintoista kuulla päättäjiltä, että miksi jähes poikkeuksetta säästäminen (varsinkin nykyajan Suomessa, joka on rikkaampi kuin koskaan ennen) on alotettava joukkoliikenteestä. Senhän pitäisi olla juuri se viimeinen säästökohde! Tietenkin jostainhan se köyhän säästettävä, mutta mikä on se painava syy säästää joukkoliikenteestä ja sen kehittämisestä.

Välillä, tai pikemminkin usein masentaa kuulla juuri vastaavanlaisia vuosilukuja. "Liikennettä kehitetään sitten 2020-luvulla". "Suunnitelman 2025 mukaan". "Ensimmäinen vaihe käynnistyy 2020-luvun lopulla". Milloin tästä iankaikkisesta jahkailusta päästään eroon?! Olisi välillä kiva kuulla, että jotain ihan oikeasti tehdään nyt eikä "sitten joskus" miten olisi vaikka: "raitiotiekävelykadun toteutusta päätettiin aikaistaa ensi vuoteen keskustan viihtyvyyden sekä kaupungin yleisilmeen parantamisesksi" :Very Happy:  Tosin tuollainen ajatus on Helsingissä pelkästään aprillipijan tasolla, joten ei suotta haaveilla, vaan nautitaan "Euroopan parhaasta joukkoliikenteestä".

----------


## Max

> Urho Kekkosen kadulta rakennetaan Malminrinteen, Ruoholahdenkadun ja Ruoholahdenrannan kautta rata Tyynenmerenkadulle Länsiterminaalille asti. Uuden radan rakennustyöt aloitetaan vuonna 2009, liikenteen on määrä alkaa 2012 (tämä vuosiluku lisättiin päätökseen).


Nyt kun Kampin radan käyttöönotto on Mikonkadulta puuttuvan valolaitteen takia jäissä, niin eikö kannattaisi kaivaa tuo UKK:n ja Fredan kulma äkkiä auki ja upottaa sinne tämän pian tulevan tarpeen huomioivat vaihteet?  :Wink:  Ei sitten tarvitsisi panna tavalliseen tapaan Kampin rataa kiinni kuukaudeksi ensi tai seuraavana kesänä...

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt kun Kampin radan käyttöönotto on Mikonkadulta puuttuvan valolaitteen takia jäissä, niin eikö kannattaisi kaivaa tuo UKK:n ja Fredan kulma äkkiä auki ja upottaa sinne tämän pian tulevan tarpeen huomioivat vaihteet?  Ei sitten tarvitsisi panna tavalliseen tapaan Kampin rataa kiinni kuukaudeksi ensi tai seuraavana kesänä...


Ei noita vaihteita taida niin vaan varastossa olla. Mutta tuollainen yksinkertainen vaihdetyö voidaan kyllä tehdä yhdessä viikonlopussa, eli ei siitä kohtuutonta haittaa tule Kampin rv-liikenteelle.

Joko vuoden 2009 lopulla tai 2010 alussa HKL raportoi johtokunnalleen siitä, miten rv-liikenne Kampin radalla on sujunut. Vasta sitten voidaan aloittaa ratatyöt, sillä uuden radan ehtona on, että liikenne Simonmäessä on sujuvaa.

Vuonna 2009 tullaan käytännössä näkemään kiskonlaskua käsitykseni mukaan lähinnä Länsisatamankadulla ja Crusellinsillalla. Mechelininkadun alikulun ja liittymän rakennustyöt alkavat 2009, mutta jatkuvat vielä 2010, ja luulenpa, että kiskonlasku sillä suunnalla on ajankohtaista vasta silloin.

----------


## petteri

Ja näkee sitten tuleeko Kampin rakennustyön yhteydessä kiskot myös Fredalle Bulevardin ja Urho Kekkosen kadun välille. Tuo reitti avaisi hyvin uusia reititysmahdollisuuksia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jaahas..vai että 2020. :lol





> Välillä, tai pikemminkin usein masentaa kuulla juuri vastaavanlaisia vuosilukuja. "Liikennettä kehitetään sitten 2020-luvulla".


Mutta eihän Ratikka 2020 tarkoita, että liikennettä kehitettäisiin vasta 2020-luvulla! Se tarkoittaa, että suunnitellaan, millainen tavoitetilanne vuonna 2020 olisi ja missä järjestyksessä sitä kohti edetään. Se tarkoittaa siis, että suunnitellaan noin 10 vuoden aikajänteellä. Jos edellinen suunnitelma on tehty viisi vuotta sitten, on aivan luonnollista, että nyt tähdätään viisi vuotta myöhempään ajankohtaan. PLJ menee samalla tavalla, mutta se vain nimetään aina suunnitteluvuoden mukaan eikä suunnitelmajänteen mukaan. Ehkä siksi, että siinä on niitä yleensä kaksi, esim. 2002 taisi olla 2015 tavoitteet ja 2030 tavoitteet. Mediassa tosin on monesti erehdytty pitämään sitä PLJ 2020:nä, juurikin vallitsevan menettelyn mukaan. Muita vastaavia suunnitelmia ovat ainakin Rataverkko 2025. Ja muistaakseni Rataverkko 2025:n mukaisista hankkeista on lapioita jo lyöty maahan, ainakin Seinäjoen ja Oulun välillä.

Ratikka 2015:ssä vain ei taidettu ottaa ollenkaan kantaa siihen, millaisia hankkeita ja missä järjestyksessä tehdään, vaan lähinnä siihen, miten tiedossa olevien laajennusten jälkeen kannattaisi linjasto järjestää. Linjaston uudelleenjärjestelyn aikataulua ei kai esitetty, mutta esitys ei myöskään tarkoittanut, että linjasto remontoitaisiin kerralla vasta 2015. Todennäköisemmin siihen siirryttäisiin vaiheittain laajennusten valmistumisen tahdissa. Toivottavasti Ratikka 2020:ssä myös aikataulutetaan ja priorisoidaan laajennuksia ja myös visioidaan uusia mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## Kolli

Löysin mielenkiintoisen keskustelupöytäkirjan (valtuusto 23.1.2008)

On huvittavaa seurata keskustelua, joka on suurta teatteria.

Esim.
Kutonen ei tulekaan Jätkään, koska kuten hesarista saimme lukea, niin sijoittajille kelpasivat vain tietyt tontit. Se on todellinen syy linjaston muutoksille.
Sauri puhuu myös ratikkalipusta yms, joka on kuitenkin poistumassa. Joko tämä kaikki on hämäystä tai sitten suunnittelu on todella lyhytnäköistä.

Lukekaa:
http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...#_Toc193687817

----------


## ultrix

> "Liikennettä kehitetään sitten 2020-luvulla". "Suunnitelman 2025 mukaan". "Ensimmäinen vaihe käynnistyy 2020-luvun lopulla". Milloin tästä iankaikkisesta jahkailusta päästään eroon?!


Niinpä. 2020-luvulla raitioteiden rakentaminenkin on aivan liian myöhäistä, sillä kuten 80-luvun populäärikulttuurista tiedämme, silloin taivaalla lentävät krominkiiltoiset spinnerit ja kaikkialle rakennetaan metroa, koska kyberpunk-mentaliteetissa tyyli tulee aina ennen tarkoitusta.  :Cool:

----------


## Albert

Yleisten töiden lautakunta, esityslista 26.02.: 
*Lausunto* Jätkäsaaren raitiotieverkon perustamissuunnitelmasta

----------


## Jusa

> Hankkisivatpa Jätkää varten jokusen kaksisuuntavaunun.


Kyllä ne tarpeeseen tulisivat Jätkän ja monen muun raidepalapelin rakentamisvaiheessa, 
säästäisivät muutaman väliaikaisen silmukan rakentamisen ahtaaseen paikkaan.
Tiedä sitten olisiko niitä kaupan hyväkuntoisia käytettyjä.

----------


## Max

> Yleisten töiden lautakunta, esityslista 26.02.: 
> *Lausunto* Jätkäsaaren raitiotieverkon perustamissuunnitelmasta


 :Crying or Very sad:  Mikseivät tuon lausunnon liitteet aukea? Olisiko jollain toimiva linkki?

----------


## Jusa

> Mikseivät tuon lausunnon liitteet aukea? Olisiko jollain toimiva linkki?


http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis09/uutis091.htm
Tässä varmaan samat kuvat

----------


## Kolli

Eikös kasin pitänyt tulla Crusellin sillalle jo 2010?

----------


## Jusa

Itse pitäisin kyllä Länsiterminaalin raitiovaunuliikennettä kaikkein kiirellisimpänä koko Helsingin ratasuunnitelmissa. 4 miljoona matkustajaa vuosittain ja vaivaiset 15 linjan bussit yrittävät surkuhupaisesti liikennöidä yhteyksiä siinä onnistumatta. Vihaisia matkustajia pysäkit täynnä.
Vauhtia pitää saada rakentamiseen, kyllä sen nopeammin saa valmiiksi kun vain päättäväisyyttä löytyy.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikseivät tuon lausunnon liitteet aukea? Olisiko jollain toimiva linkki?


Liitteet saa auki, kun menet osoitteeseen hkr.fi ja sieltä kohtaan päätöksenteko ja lautakunnan esityslistat. Klikkaa liitelinkkejä siinä pääsivulla, ei enää html- tai pdf-dokkarissa. Liitteet sinänsä eivät sisällä mitään uutta; samat karttakuvat, jotka oli jlk:n esityslistan liitteinä sekä jlk:n esityslistateksti, joka on yhtä kuin perustamissuunnitelma.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse pitäisin kyllä Länsiterminaalin raitiovaunuliikennettä kaikkein kiirellisimpänä koko Helsingin ratasuunnitelmissa. 4 miljoona matkustajaa vuosittain ja vaivaiset 15 linjan bussit yrittävät surkuhupaisesti liikennöidä yhteyksiä siinä onnistumatta. Vihaisia matkustajia pysäkit täynnä.
> Vauhtia pitää saada rakentamiseen, kyllä sen nopeammin saa valmiiksi kun vain päättäväisyyttä löytyy.


Täsmälleen samaa mieltä! Samaa mieltä on myös Satama sekä KSV. On todella hyvä, että myös HKL taipui lopulta tälle kannalle. Mutta radan rakentaminen vaatii vielä paljon yhteistyötä. Tyynenmerenkatu pitää tietysti saada rakennettua, että ratikalle on saarella väylä.

Samoin pitäisi vaikuttaa HKR:n suuntaan, sillä siellä aiotaan nyt rakentaa Ruoholahdenkatu uusiksi, mutta ilman ratikkakiskoja ja -kaistoja. Samoin Malminrinteestä on vanhaa perua hyväksytty katusuunnitelma, jonka mukaan nykyiset autokaistat muuttuvat osin pyöräteiksi ja pysäköintipaikoiksi, eikä ratikoille jäisi omia kaistoja, vaikka niille olisi hyvin tilaa. Koko homma johtuu siitä, että KSV on vuonna 2006 tehnyt liikennesuunnitelman, jota HKR nyt toteuttaa. Kukaan ei vaan ole tullut ajatelleeksi, että se liikennesuunnitelma, jota vasta nyt toteutetaan, on jo valmiiksi vanhentunut. HKR:n kädet ovat periaatteessa sidotut, koska sen on noudatettava KSV:n ja Kslk:n hyväksymää suunnitelmaa. Tilanne on sikäli typerä, että juuri KSV on ajanut Kampin läpi kulkevaa ratikkaa voimakkaasti, mutta siellä ei sitten ollakaan varauduttu siihen kunnola. Nyt kun HKL:kin on siihen myöntynyt, HKL yrittää saada väylästä mahdollisimman toimivan omine kaistoineen ym, mutta helppoa se ei näytä olevan.

----------


## Tiger

Liikennesuunnitelma väliile Kamppi- Jätkäsaari on nyt nähtävänä netissä.

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta käsittelee suunnitelman 2.4.2009

----------


## Elmo Allen

Suunnitelmassa varmaankin oletetaan, että 65:n ja 66:n A-vuorot Lauttasaareen lopetetaan. Raitiovaunuliikenteen toimivuuden kannalta se olisikin parempi, koska bussien pitäisi muuten käyttää yhteisiä pysäkkejä Ruoholahdenkadulla ja Malminrinteessä.

Minkähän takia Ruoholahdenkadun pysäkki on pitänyt tunkea ahtaaseen katutilaan keskelle valtavaa risteyskompleksia? Miksei pysäkki voisi olla Hietalahdenkadun länsipuolella? Toki suunnitelman mukaisessa paikassa vaihto Espoon busseihin on kätevämpi. Mutta toisaalta nehän lopetetaan.

Toisaalta miksi raitiorata pitää viedä Ruoholahdenkadun keskelle Lapinrinteen risteyksessä? Raitiorata ei risteäisi Porkkalankadun ja Lapinrinteen liikenteen kanssa ollenkaan, jos se vietäisiin Ruoholahdenkadun etelälaitaa ainakin Abrahaminkadun itäpuolelle, jossa pysäkki voisi olla. Raitiovaunu täytyy idästä tuoda joka tapauksessa pysäyttäen koko Malminrinteen ympyrä, joten yhtä hyvin valo-ohjauksella vaunu voitaiisin ohjata vielä Ruoholahdenkadun lännestä vastaantulevan liikenteen yli pysäkille Ruoholahdenkadun eteläreunaan. Toisaalta jos Lastenlehdon puistosta voitaisiin siirtää pari puuta, raitiovaunuille voisi järjestää oman ajouran sinne Malminrinteen ympyrään asti. Järjestely ei mielestäni veisi pysäköintipaikkojakaan, koska raitiorata voidaan erottaa tolpin ja laittaa pysäköinti raitioradan ja autokadun väliin.

----------


## 339-DF

On tuo liikennesuunnitelma sentään aika hyvä, kun KSV:n lähtökohta puoli vuotta sitten oli se, että ratikat kulkevat autokaistoilla koko matkan.

Pitäisin tätä välivaiheena sikäli, että rv-liikenne alkaa 2012 ja metroliikenne poistanee bussit lähes kokonaan ehkä kolme-neljä vuotta sen jälkeen. Siinä vaiheessa esim. Abrahaminkadun lyhyitä pysäkkikorokkeita voidaan jatkaa Hietalahdenkadulle asti, kun bussikaistoja ja kääntymistä Lapinrinteeseen ei enää tarvita. Bussien hassu koukkaus ratikkaraiteen "väärältä puolelta" on sekin siten vain tilapäinen haitta.

Samoin autoliikenne maalle päin voidaan tarvittaessa ohjata vaikka Lapinlahdenkadun ja Lapinrinteen kautta, jos se kovin haittaa ratikoita. En kuitenkaan usko, että niin käy, sillä ratikka on vain lyhyen aikaa autojen seassa Malminrinteen kiertoliittymän jälkeen. Ratikkahan tulee siihen "jokerivaloista" eli autoja ei pitäisi ihan heti ratikan edessä olla, ja tuon kohdan voisi olettaa vetävän aika hyvin, koska autokaista jakautuu kahtia ennen Lapinrinnettä ja ennen ekoja liikennevaloja.

Ratikka Ruoholahdenkadun eteläreunassa 2-suuntaisena omilla kaistoillaan tuntuisi minustakin paremmalta kuin tämä nykyinen ratkaisu, mutta silloin menetettäisiin parkkipaikkoja. Lisäksi ratikan ja talojen väliin jäisi aika kapea jalkakäytävä, ja kun huoltoliikenne joka tapauksessa pysäköisi sille, siitä aiheutuisi haittaa sekä jalankulkijoille että ratikoille. Toteutuvassa mallissa huoltoautot käyttävät p-paikkoja ja autokaistaa, ja sen kanssa voidaan hyvin elää.

Bonusta siitä, että täysin tarpeeton edellisen liikennesuunnitelman tilaavievä puurivi on poistettu puiston vierestä (siis siinähän ei nyt ole puita, eli oikeasti vehreyttä ei ole vähennetty) sekä siitä, että on uskallettu toteuttaa Ruoholahdenkadun itäpään jalkakäytävä pelkkänä pp-tienä. Jalankulkijat käyttävät joka tapauksessa eteläreunaa, koska vain sillä reunalla on rakennuksia, ja jos joku haluaa välttämättä kävellä pohjoisreunaa, niin hän voi kulkea puiston kautta.

Pysäkkiväli on lyhyt, vajaa 300 m (Kampintori, Abrahaminkatu, Eerikinkatu) mutta kun ollaan tiheästi rakennetulla keskusta-alueella niin olkoon.

Mikä mahtaa olla ratikan matka-aika rautatieasemalta Simonkatua ja uutta reittiä Jätkäsaareen?

----------


## 339-DF

> Toisaalta jos Lastenlehdon puistosta voitaisiin siirtää pari puuta, raitiovaunuille voisi järjestää oman ajouran sinne Malminrinteen ympyrään asti. Järjestely ei mielestäni veisi pysäköintipaikkojakaan, koska raitiorata voidaan erottaa tolpin ja laittaa pysäköinti raitioradan ja autokadun väliin.


Siinä on muuri, jota ei haluta rakentaa uudelleen. Siksi kadun itäpää on niin kapea.

----------


## late-

> Siinä on muuri, jota ei haluta rakentaa uudelleen. Siksi kadun itäpää on niin kapea.


Ei ole ihan haluamisestakaan kiinni. Muuri on luokiteltu historiallisesti merkittäväksi, joten sitä ei saa purkaa. En ole varma onko muuria nyt suojeltu, mutta purkamisen suunnittelusta todennäköisesti seuraisi suojelu.

----------


## late-

> Suunnitelmassa varmaankin oletetaan, että 65:n ja 66:n A-vuorot Lauttasaareen lopetetaan. Raitiovaunuliikenteen toimivuuden kannalta se olisikin parempi, koska bussien pitäisi muuten käyttää yhteisiä pysäkkejä Ruoholahdenkadulla ja Malminrinteessä.


Raitiovaunupysäkkien mitoitus ei salli busseja muille pysäkeille kuin Malminrinteen pysäkille itään päin, jossa bussit eivät voi muutakaan kautta kulkea. 65A ja 66A varmaankin kulkevat vielä alkuvaiheessa, joten niille pitää joko osoittaa väliaikaiset pysäkit kadun reunalta tai sitten ne eivät pysähdy enää Ruoholahdenkadulla muutaman viimeisen vuotensa aikana.




> Minkähän takia Ruoholahdenkadun pysäkki on pitänyt tunkea ahtaaseen katutilaan keskelle valtavaa risteyskompleksia? Miksei pysäkki voisi olla Hietalahdenkadun länsipuolella? (..) Toisaalta miksi raitiorata pitää viedä Ruoholahdenkadun keskelle Lapinrinteen risteyksessä?


Laidassa kulkevaa vaihtoehtoakin tosiaan tarkasteltiin ja tietysti se olisi parempi sekä ratikoille että muun liikenteen kululle. Pysäköintipaikat kuitenkin voittivat tässä kohtaa ainakin pääehdotuksessa. Suunnitelmaa veivattiin aika monta kierrosta alkaen tosiaan sellaisesta ratkaisusta, jossa ratikoilla ei ollut lainkaan omaa kaistaa. Viimeisenä saatiin itään päin menevä kaista liikenneympyrästä katua kaventavaan muuriin asti ja samalla komprimissina pantiin raitiotie keskelle liikenneympyrästä länteen. Pienenä etuna näin ei tarvita yhtä jyrkkää kiskojen sivuttaista siirtymää liikenneympyrään ja busseille on mahdollista toteuttaa väliaikaiset pysäkit.

Viime kädessä saavutettu lopputulos on parempi kuin osasin toivoa, joskin Espoon bussiliikenteen vielä jatkuessa häiriöitä varmaankin tulee jonkin verran. Montaa vuotta tätä ei kestä ja sen aikaa ratikkaliikennekin on luultavasti vielä verrattain harvaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Kampin-Jätkäsaaren raitiotien liikennesuunnitelma hyväksyttiin kslk:ssa 2.4.09 ehdotuksen mukaan.

----------


## 339-DF

HS:n mielipidesivulla tänään Marja Paakki kirjoittaa roskaa Ruoholahdenkadun-Malminrinteen raitiotiestä.

Kuka muistaa, mikä Vepsäläisen sihteerin etunimi oli? Sukunimi ainakin oli Paakki.

----------


## petteri

Ruoholahdenkatu - Malminrinne linjaus menee kyllä läpi varsinaisesta sumpusta.

En olisi mitenkään yllättynyt, jos länsimetron valmistuttua linjaus siirtyisi linjalle Fredrikinkatu - Salomonkatu - Lapinrinne.

----------


## 339-DF

> En olisi mitenkään yllättynyt, jos länsimetron valmistuttua linjaus siirtyisi linjalle Fredrikinkatu - Salomonkatu - Lapinrinne.


Länsimetron valmistumisen myötä tuon sumpun pitäisi helpottua ratkaisevasti, kun sieltä saadaan bussit pois.

----------


## 339-DF

Kaupunginhallitus käsittelee Jätkäsaaren ratikoiden perustamissuunnitelmaa 25.5.09. Asia menee valtuustoon 10.6.09. Linkki esityslistaan: http://www.hel2.fi/paatoksenteko/khs.../12alku09.html

Hyvältä näyttää. Lausunnonantajat puoltavat ja töiden on määrä alkaa tänä vuonna (Länsilinkki ja Crusellinsilta). Linjan 8 pidennys on määrä ottaa käyttöön 2011-2012 ja yhteys terminaalille 2012.

----------


## GT8N

Lueskellessani uusinta Raitiota, havahduin ratakuvauksen Itämerenkatu - Saukonpaasi alkukappaleeseen. "Vielä ei ole päätetty, jääkö Salmisaaren nykyinen kääntöpaikka varayhteydeksi, vai puretaanko Itämerenkadun länsipään rata ja kääntöpaikka".

Toivottavasti järki voittaisi, ja rata saisi jäädä. En voi käsittää tätä perisuomalaista ajattelua, että kaikki mikä ei ole juuri nyt käytössä / tarpeellista on välittömästi tuhottava / hävitettävä / hukattava. Ihan kuin se ylimääräinen kääntösilmukka siellä jotakuta häiritsisi. 

Salmisaaren silmukalla tulee varmasti olemaan käyttöä myös tulevaisuudessa pelkästään jo poikkeustilanteissa. Lisäksi se on myös hyvä lähtöpaikka esim. suurtapahtuman lisälinjalle, tuleehan Itämerenkadulta yhteys Kamppiinkin, josta taas pääsee suoraan lähes minne tahansa.

Silmukan purkaminen olisi silkkaa hulluutta, valitettavsati hulluudesta ei ole täällä pulaa.

----------


## vristo

No, ei kai nyt kaikkea tarvita? 

Vakavasti ottaen; olisi mukavaa kuulla (lukea) jotain kehityskelpoisia ideoita joskus, ei vaan sitä negatiivia...  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vakavasti ottaen; olisi mukavaa kuulla (lukea) jotain kehityskelpoisia ideoita joskus, ei vaan sitä negatiivia...


Kehityskelpoinen ei-negatiivinen idea: säilytetään Itämerenkadun pään kääntöpaikka.

Kelpaako?

----------


## 339-DF

Kuten tuoreesta kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelmastakin näkee, varayhteydet ja kääntöpaikat ovat tarpeellisia ja niiden merkitys vain korostuu tulevaisuudessa, kun liikenne oletettavasti lisääntyy.

Salmisaaren kääntöpaikkaa voisi käyttää myöhässä olevien kasien kääntämiseen samoin kuin nyt käytetään Paavalia. Lisäksi sitä voisi käyttää linjan 9 poikkeusreittinä silloin, kun yhteys Jätkän satamaan on jostain syystä poikki.

Lisäksi Salmisaareen ajetaan melko runsaasti tilausliikennettä.

Toivonkin, että SLS jää paikoilleen. Lähinnä varmaan on kyse rahasta, Itämerenkadun "ylimääräiset" vaihteet kun maksavat helposti toistasataatuhatta euroa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kuten tuoreesta kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelmastakin näkee, varayhteydet ja kääntöpaikat ovat tarpeellisia ja niiden merkitys vain korostuu tulevaisuudessa, kun liikenne oletettavasti lisääntyy.
> 
> Salmisaaren kääntöpaikkaa voisi käyttää myöhässä olevien kasien kääntämiseen samoin kuin nyt käytetään Paavalia. Lisäksi sitä voisi käyttää linjan 9 poikkeusreittinä silloin, kun yhteys Jätkän satamaan on jostain syystä poikki.
> 
> Lisäksi Salmisaareen ajetaan melko runsaasti tilausliikennettä.
> 
> Toivonkin, että SLS jää paikoilleen. Lähinnä varmaan on kyse rahasta, Itämerenkadun "ylimääräiset" vaihteet kun maksavat helposti toistasataatuhatta euroa.


Ja ennenkaikkea Salmisaaren kääntöpaikan purkaminen olisi mielestäni turhan selvä signaali siitä, että Lauttasaaren ratikkaa ei rakenneta niin sanotusti "ikinä"...

----------


## teme

Jos se jää vähälle käytölle, niin eikö sen voisi jotenkin maastottaa. Eli tekisi siihen pienen puistikon, vähän niin kuin Paavalinkirkolla. Ruoholahdessa ei viheralueita ole yhtään liikaa.

----------


## GT8N

> Ja ennenkaikkea Salmisaaren kääntöpaikan purkaminen olisi mielestäni turhan selvä signaali siitä, että Lauttasaaren ratikkaa ei rakenneta niin sanotusti "ikinä"...


Tämä on mielestäni huomionarvoisin kohta silmukan kohtalosta päätettäessä.

Nyt kun länsimetron rakentaminen tärähtää käyntiin, olisi syytä miettiä, halutaanko yksi keskustaan suorana säilyvä linja hoitaa raitiovaunuilla vai ei. Silmukan purkaminen olisi helppo perustelu jälkimmäiseen päätökseen.

----------


## 339-DF

Malminrinteen ja Ruoholahdenkadun katusuunnitelmaluonnokset ovat nähtävillä rakennusviraston sivuilla: http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Rakennu...enkadun+kautta

Raitiovaunukaista-alue on vain 5,6 m leveä (näin on myös esim. Mannerheimintiellä, suositus olisi 6,0 m), mikä sinänsä riittää juuri ja juuri, mutta minua huolettaa se, että viereiset autokaistat ovat paikoin vain 3,0 m leveitä (suositus 3,5 m) joten odotettavissa on, että autot ajavat liian lähellä raitiovaunukaistoja. Joka tapauksessa ratkaisu on parempi kuin KSV:n alkuperäinen esitys, jossa rv-kaistoja ei ollut lainkaan.

Mutta estääkö joku Ruoholahdenkadun rv-kaistojen toteuttamisen korotettuna? Se saisi autoilijat varomaan kaistoja paremmin.

HKR:n mukaan katujen muutostöiden yhteydessä uusitaan myös vesi-, viemäri- ja kaukolämpöputkia sekä sähkökaapeleita. Ruoholahdenkadulla putki- ja johtotyöt on jo pääosin tehty, mutta kadun länsipäässä sekä Malminrinteessä työt jatkuvat ensi kesään asti. Varsinaiset katu- ja kiskotyöt alkavat keväällä ja valmistuvat niin, että raitioliikenne Kampista Jätkäsaareen voidaan aloittaa vuonna 2012.

----------


## Kaid

> Malminrinteen ja Ruoholahdenkadun katusuunnitelmaluonnokset ovat nähtävillä rakennusviraston sivuilla: http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Rakennu...enkadun+kautta


Ihmettelin tätä jo nähdessäni suunnitelman edellisen version, mutta ihmityksenaiheeni ei ole näköjään suunnitelmasta kadonnut: Miksi ihmeessä Malminrinteen/Lapinlahdenkadun liikenneympyrässä raitiotiekiskot kulkevat keskustan suuntaan mentäessä liikenneympyrässä vastakkaiseen suuntaan kuin muu liikenne (kts. http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/2a...df?MOD=AJPERES)? Kuinka ihmeessä aiotaan varmistaa, että autoilijat todella väistävät "väärään suuntaan" ajavaa sporaa? Toki ymmärrän, että muunlainen järjestely olisi vaatinut sporakiskoille tiukempaa kaarresädettä, mutta kuinkä järkevää on tehdä liikenneympyrä, jossa todennäköisesti vaaditaan myös liikennevalot liikenneturvallisuuden varmistamiseksi?

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi ihmeessä Malminrinteen/Lapinlahdenkadun liikenneympyrässä raitiotiekiskot kulkevat keskustan suuntaan mentäessä liikenneympyrässä vastakkaiseen suuntaan kuin muu liikenne?


Onhan se hurjan näköinen. Minusta kuitenkin enemmän positiivisessa mielessä  nyt on kerrankin käynyt niin, että ratikka on priorisoitu autojen edelle. Ratikan kaarresäteestä ei ole tingitty, vaan autot saavat kiltisti odottaa ja ihmetellä vastaantulevaa ratikkaa. Paikallehan tulee samanlaiset kolmionmuotoiset varoitusvalot kuin vaikkapa Asemapäällikönkadun kiertoliittymässä on, joten kyllä autojen pitäisi osata pysähtyä ajoissa.

----------


## Albert

> Paikallehan tulee samanlaiset kolmionmuotoiset varoitusvalot kuin vaikkapa Asemapäällikönkadun kiertoliittymässä on, joten kyllä autojen pitäisi osata pysähtyä ajoissa.


Niin, kunpa autoissa olisikin sellainen laite.  :Wink:  Vaan kuljettaja kuitenkin auton pysäyttää. Mitä itse olen viime aikoina (paljohkosti ajaneena) havainnut, on että punainen valo, varsinkin kolmiovalo, ei kovin täydellisesti hillitse.
Liikennekulttuuri rappeutuu kaiken aikaa.
Toisaalta vakituiset kulkijat oppinevat uskomaan paikalliseen punaiseen, mutta aina riittää ymmärtämättömiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Liikennekulttuuri rappeutuu kaiken aikaa.


Se on kyllä totta, varsinkin taksit törttöilevät minusta nykyään entistä pahemmin. HS:n mielipidekirjoitus takseista tämän päivän lehdessä oli todella paikallaan!

----------


## hylje

Kannattaa törttöillä, kun sieltä tulee ratikkaa vastaan... Suomalainen liikenneympäristö on tyypillisesti rakennettu niin turvalliseksi, että siellä voi ajella miten sattuu ilman varsinaisia riskejä autossa istuville. Ehkä joku jalankulkija jää alle ja/tai tulee lommo etupuskuriin, aika pientä päivittäisestä minuuttien voittamisesta.

----------


## ess

> Paikallehan tulee samanlaiset kolmionmuotoiset varoitusvalot kuin vaikkapa Asemapäällikönkadun kiertoliittymässä on, joten kyllä autojen pitäisi osata pysähtyä ajoissa.


Kokemus on osoittanut että näistä kolmion muotoisista varoitusvaloista ei piitata juuri lainkaan. Ilmeisesti ihmiset eivät hahmota niiden merkitystä, vaikka punaisella valolla on täsmälleen sama merkitys kuin normaaleissakin valoissa. Käytännössä kaikkien noiden valojen kohdalla raitiovaunu väistää ja menee vasta sitten kun joku autoilija antaa tietä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Käytännössä kaikkien noiden valojen kohdalla raitiovaunu väistää ja menee vasta sitten kun joku autoilija antaa tietä.


Minusta on jo pitkään tuntunut siltä, että Helsingissä käytännössä raitiovaunu väistää aina ja kaikkia. Sillä tavoin varmasti vältetään kolareita, mutta ei sillä tavoin kyllä hoideta nykyaikaista joukkoliikennettä.

Noissa ns. jokerivaloissa on kai sekin ongelma, että jos ratikka täräyttäisi suoraan autoa päin, niin ei ole ollenkaan yksiselitteistä, kumpi olisi väistämisvelvollinen (varsinkaan jos punainen on vilkkupunainen).

Mikähän tähän olisi sopiva ratkaisu? Pimeänä seisovat tavanomaiset liikennevalot, joihin syttyy punainen kun ratikka lähestyy? Se tietysti olisi autoilijalle ehdoton pysähtymiskäsky, muttei edelleenkään ratikalle (jolle ei palaisi vihreä/nuoli) ajolupa, joten epätietoisuus säilyisi.

----------


## ess

> Mikähän tähän olisi sopiva ratkaisu? Pimeänä seisovat tavanomaiset liikennevalot, joihin syttyy punainen kun ratikka lähestyy? Se tietysti olisi autoilijalle ehdoton pysähtymiskäsky, muttei edelleenkään ratikalle (jolle ei palaisi vihreä/nuoli) ajolupa, joten epätietoisuus säilyisi.


Sopiva ratkaisuhan tuohon olisi sama kuin Hietalahdessa linjan 6 päätepysäkin tuntumassa. Siellähän on ihan normaalit liikennevalot autoille, jotka näyttävät aina vihreää paitsi silloin kuin raitiovaunu "tilaa" valon ajamalla lähelle omaa tolppaansa, jossa siis on rv-valo.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sopiva ratkaisuhan tuohon olisi sama kuin Hietalahdessa linjan 6 päätepysäkin tuntumassa. Siellähän on ihan normaalit liikennevalot autoille, jotka näyttävät aina vihreää paitsi silloin kuin raitiovaunu "tilaa" valon ajamalla lähelle omaa tolppaansa, jossa siis on rv-valo.


Mä mietin jo tuota ja tulin siihen tulokseen, ettei se sovi kiertoliittymiin. Siinähän kävisi niin, että liittymään tulevalle näytetään vihreää, vaikka hän vihreästä huolimatta joutuu väistämään liittymää jo kiertäviä autoja. Se ei käy. Eli jos tavallisia liikennevaloja käytettäisiin, niin silloin vain yhdelle liittymähaaralle kerrallaan voisi näyttää vihreää.

----------


## risukasa

Kyllä valot pitäisi rakentaa niin, että raitiovaunulle on vain nuolivalo, joka on normaalisti pimeä ja vaunun saapuessa syttyy. Autoille on vain keltainen ja punainen, jotka syttyvät kun vaunu saapuu.

Jos valot ovat pois käytöstä, rv-kuljettaja tietää sen siitä että nuolivalo ei syty. Ja silloin on voimassa yleinen ajojärjestys jossa raitiovaunu menee ensin, mutta noudattaa asiaan kuuluvaa varovaisuutta. Kukaan ei seiso turhaan, koska raitiovaunuttomassa tilanteessa ajetaan ilman valoja tasa-arvoisesti.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Noissa ns. jokerivaloissa on kai sekin ongelma, että jos ratikka täräyttäisi suoraan autoa päin, niin ei ole ollenkaan yksiselitteistä, kumpi olisi väistämisvelvollinen (varsinkaan jos punainen on vilkkupunainen).


Ei kai tässä mitään epäselvää ole. Kaikissa tuntemissani raitiovaunun ja auton jokerivaloristeyskolareissa autoilija on todettu syylliseksi - viimeistään poliisitutkinnassa, vaikka monessa tällaisessa paikassa ratikka tuleekin kolmion takaa. Tietääkö joku tapauksen, jossa punaisia päin ajanut olisi voittanut?




> Jos valot ovat pois käytöstä, rv-kuljettaja tietää sen siitä että nuolivalo ei syty. Ja silloin on voimassa yleinen ajojärjestys jossa raitiovaunu menee ensin, mutta noudattaa asiaan kuuluvaa varovaisuutta.


Raitiovaunuilla on toki laajat etuajo-oikeudet, mutta tilanteessa jossa raitiovaunu tulee vastakkaista kaistaa tai liikenneympyrän pakollista ajosuuntaa vastaan, ei minun liikennesääntökäsityksen mukaan ainakaan autoilija ole väistämisvelvollinen. Kolarin sattuessa syyllinen ei voi olla autoilija. Raitiovaununkuljettajien oikeusturvan kannalta tilanne, jossa valot eivät toimi on mielenkiintoinen. On  pakko ajaa liikennesääntöjen vastaisesti ja jos jotain sattuu, niin olet syyllinen. Ja tällainenhan tilanne luultavasti tulee taas olemaan ensimmäiset liikennöintikuukaudet. Jokerivalojen toimintaan saaminenhan tunnetusti kestää aika pitkään kuten Itä-Pasilan tai Olympialaiturin esimerkit kertovat.

----------


## ess

> Raitiovaununkuljettajien oikeusturvan kannalta tilanne, jossa valot eivät toimi on mielenkiintoinen. On  pakko ajaa liikennesääntöjen vastaisesti ja jos jotain sattuu, niin olet syyllinen. Ja tällainenhan tilanne luultavasti tulee taas olemaan ensimmäiset liikennöintikuukaudet. Jokerivalojen toimintaan saaminenhan tunnetusti kestää aika pitkään kuten Itä-Pasilan tai Olympialaiturin esimerkit kertovat.


Toimiva "majakkahan" tuolta pelastaisi. Uusissa jokerivaloissahan niitä ei ole missään, eikä Kyllikinportillekaan majakan palanutta polttimoa ole saatu vaihdettua. Toiminneeko päävartionkaan vastaava enää.

----------


## risukasa

> Raitiovaunuilla on toki laajat etuajo-oikeudet, mutta tilanteessa jossa raitiovaunu tulee vastakkaista kaistaa tai liikenneympyrän pakollista ajosuuntaa vastaan, ei minun liikennesääntökäsityksen mukaan ainakaan autoilija ole väistämisvelvollinen.


Juu, tosiaan jätin kommentoimatta liikenneympyrä-asian. Tosiaan ympyrään sisään ajava raitiovaunu on valottomassa tilanteessa väistämisvelvollinen, ympyrästä ulos ajavalla on etuajo-oikeus. Käytännössä noita tilanteita että ratikkavalo ei toimi, pitäisi olla erittäin harvoin. Tärkein juttu tässä on se ratikan nuoli, josta kuljettaja tietää että toimiiko varoitusvalo vai ei.

Isomman oikeudella risteykseen kuin risteykseen ajaminen ei yleensä ole ongelma, vaatii vain ratikkakuskilta hieman tilannetajua.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta estääkö joku Ruoholahdenkadun rv-kaistojen toteuttamisen korotettuna? Se saisi autoilijat varomaan kaistoja paremmin.


Katusuunnitelmaan tulee tältä osin muutos, eli Ruoholahdenkatulla osuudella Abrahaminkatu-Albertinkatu raitiovaunukaistat toteutetaan reunakivin erotettuna ja 6 cm autokaistoista korotettuna.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kokemus on osoittanut että näistä kolmion muotoisista varoitusvaloista ei piitata juuri lainkaan. Ilmeisesti ihmiset eivät hahmota niiden merkitystä, vaikka punaisella valolla on täsmälleen sama merkitys kuin normaaleissakin valoissa. Käytännössä kaikkien noiden valojen kohdalla raitiovaunu väistää ja menee vasta sitten kun joku autoilija antaa tietä.


Oma huomio männäviikolta Asemapäällikönkadulta, elikkäs linjan 9 vaunu paineli Messukeskukselle päin ja punaiset valot vilkkuivat vielä noin minuutin vaunun jo ohitettua risteyksen... Että silleen, kyllä voi autoilijassa tämmöinen herättää kummastusta ja vähentää näiden vilkkuvalojen kunnioitusta, kun ei näy missään sitä vaunua, jota pitäisi väistää!

----------


## late-

> Oma huomio männäviikolta Asemapäällikönkadulta, elikkäs linjan 9 vaunu paineli Messukeskukselle päin ja punaiset valot vilkkuivat vielä noin minuutin vaunun jo ohitettua risteyksen...


Ajolankatunnistimet eivät ole niin luotettavia kuin joskus kuvitellaan.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ajolankatunnistimet eivät ole niin luotettavia kuin joskus kuvitellaan.


Ai se on nastatunnistajalla.

A vot, jos se Livan kautta toimisi, niin voisi toimintahäiriöiden määrän korottaa useampaan potenssiin!  :Smile:  "Hupsankeikkaa, vaunu meni jo ja nyt vasta/vihta punaiset valot alkoivat vilkkumaan!"

----------


## risukasa

> Ai se on nastatunnistajalla.
> 
> A vot, jos se Livan kautta toimisi, niin voisi toimintahäiriöiden määrän korottaa useampaan potenssiin!  "Hupsankeikkaa, vaunu meni jo ja nyt vasta/vihta punaiset valot alkoivat vilkkumaan!"


Tuollaista vikaa on myös Kyllikinportissa. 7B:n vaunulle syttyvät valot liian aikaisin, jos ajaa tuolla heittoisella radanpätkällä kohtuullista neljänkympin vauhtia niin punaiset palavat varmaan viitisen sekuntia turhaan. Jotkut sitten aika rohkeasti vetävät päin punaisia, ja jos sieltä tuleekin matalavaunu kuuttakymppiä niin...

Toisessa suunnassa taas 7A ehtii pysäkiltä risteykseen kun valot ovat vasta syttyneet keltaiselle.

Eiväthän nuo viiveet sinänsä mitään pahoja ole verrattuna tavallisiin liikennevaloihin joissa seistään lähtökohtaisesti aina turhaan, mutta kun ne voisi tehdä paremmin, niin miksei tehdä...

----------


## Salomaa

> Mitäs mieltä foorumilaiset ovat Jätkän tulevista linjoista?


Raitio- lehdessä esiteltiin useita suunnitelmitaehdotuksia.  Selviä ja vähemman selviä.  Kaikissa suunnitelmissa ihmetyttää se, että Porkkalankadun ja Mechelininkadun risteykseen ei haluta rakentaa kiskoja. Toisin sanoen missään vaihtoehdossa ei harkita suoraa yhteyttä Länsisatamasta Töölön suuntaan.  Laivasta voi parhaimmillaan tulla lähes 3000 matkustajaa ja miksi heidät pitäisi välttämättä kierrättää keskustan tai Itämerenkadun kautta ?

Mielestäni pitäsi ainakin perustaa suurten laivoihin tuloaikoihin perustuva linja , joka veisi matkustajat suoreen Länsisatamasta Mechelininkadulle ja edelleen Runeberginkadulle ja lopuksi Töölöntorille, Oopperatalolle tai Töölön varikon tuntumaan.  Tai miksei Paavalin kirkolle saakka.

Tämä yhteys palvelisi erityisesti Vantaalle ja Länsi-Helsinkiiin saapuvia .


Martti Salomaa

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:36 ----------

Ihmetyttää se että miksi ei suunnitella suoraa linjaa Länsisatamasta Töölöntorille.  Tämä palvelisi erityisesti Länsi-Helsinkiin ja Vantaalle matkustavia.  Linjahan voisi kulkea pelkästään silloin kun 3000 hengen matkustaja-alus purkaa.  Esim siis Baltic Brinses -laivan saavuttua.



---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:42 ----------




> Terminaaliliikenteessä, jonka koodaaminen saattakin olla yksi lähitulevaisuuden mielenkiintoisimmista kysymyksistä Helsinginniemellä, voisi ehkä tulla kyseeseen myös Rautatiekatujen välisessä kuilussa kulkeva rata. Voisiko tässä olla paikka pikaraitiotielle tai lähijunalinjalle Länsiterminaalista asemalle tai Pasilaan?


Näin olisi pitänyt tehdä.  Kuvitelkaa matkailuvalttia : museojuna (esim lättähattu ) veisi laivasta saapuvat matkustajat Pasilan tai miksei vaikkapa Tikkurilan asemalle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:46 ----------






> Kehityskelpoinen ei-negatiivinen idea: säilytetään Itämerenkadun pään kääntöpaikka.
> 
> Kelpaako?


En usko että kukaan järjissään oleva ede s ehdottaa purkamista.  Matkustan usein Lauttasaarentietä kulkevilla T-busseilla ja olen riittävän monta kertaa nähnyt mikä määrä matkustajia vaihtaa päättärin pysäkiltä lähdössä olevaan kasiin.

Martti Salomaa

----------


## iiko

> Ihmetyttää se että miksi ei suunnitella suoraa linjaa Länsisatamasta Töölöntorille.  Tämä palvelisi erityisesti Länsi-Helsinkiin ja Vantaalle matkustavia.  Linjahan voisi kulkea pelkästään silloin kun 3000 hengen matkustaja-alus purkaa.  Esim siis Baltic Brinses -laivan saavuttua.


Toisaalta kannattaa muistaa sekin, että jokainen tuolta liikennöivä alus (Nordlandia, Star, Supestar, Baltic Princess) vetää sisäänsä vähintään 2000 matkustajaa. Ja kun lähtöjä on arkipäivänä seitsemän kappaletta, niin kyllä tuolla olisi ihan kokopäivä linjalle tarvetta joka tapauksessa. Minusta siis ihan molempiin suuntiin.

Nykymuodossaan Länsisatama on oikeasti vihonviimeinen pussinperä. Eilenkin jouduin jonottamaan taksia noin puoli tuntia, kun pirssejä ei vaan tullut paikalle.

----------


## Salomaa

Ajoin itse taksia muutama vuosi sitten ja jos data hälytti tiedon asiakkaista Länsiterminaalissa, niin auto sinne menee, jos sujuvasti pääsee ajamaan.  Jos tie on tukossa, niin kyydin saa tyhjä auto helposti Seasiden tolpalta.

Mutta tämän Länsiterminaalin ihan ensimmäin parannus olisi se että 15 A..sa olis mahdollisimman tilavakorinen bussi.  Joskus näkee että kuljettaja käyttää tervettä maalaisjärkeä ja avaa pysäkillä kaikki bussin ovet, jotta pakkautuminen autoon matkalaukkujen ja kaljalaatikkojen kanssa olisi mahdollisimman kätevää.

Matkustajan omatoiminen keino, jota itse käytän helposti käytän on se , että ei mennä kahteen ensimmäiseen autoon laivan saapumisen jälkeen vaan kolmanteen tai neljänteen.  Tässä vaiheessa bussi ei enää edes tule täyteen.
Martti S

----------


## GT8N

Niin kauan kun HKL:n toivoma "ihannelinja" 15A kulkee, olisi sille nopeasti tehtävä jotain. Raitiotie Länsisatamaan helpottaa tilannetta, mutta niin kauan kun sitä ei ole, olisi 15:a ja varsinkin 15A:n kapasiteetti oltava mahdollisimman suuri. Helpotusta tilanteeseen saisi vaikka heti, kun hankkisi TKL:n poistamia OmniCity-niveliä. Tuolla linjalla, jos jollain, myös seisomapaikat ovat arvokkaita. Ainiin, Suomessahan ei voinut käyttää nivelä...

----------


## SD202

> Ainiin, Suomessahan ei voinut käyttää niveliä...


Ei vaan nivelien soveltuvuus YTV-/HSL-alueen liikenteeseen täytyy tutkia. Eihän meistä enää kukaan muista, millaisia kuljettimia esim. HKL/HelB 9101-9110 - saatikka sitten 9601 & 9602 olivat. :Wink: 

Itsekin toivoisin, että Länsiterminaaliin pääsisi mahdollisimman pikaisesti raitiovaunulla. Teräspyörät tarjoavat kuitenkin huomattavasti tasaisempaa kyytiä kuin kumipyörät. Lautoilla matkustavilla ihmisillä on usein paljon kantamuksia mukanaan, joten tasainen kyyti edesauttaisi matkustajien pystyssä pysymistä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ei vaan nivelien soveltuvuus YTV-/HSL-alueen liikenteeseen täytyy tutkia. Eihän meistä enää kukaan muista, millaisia kuljettimia esim. HKL/HelB 9101-9110 - saatikka sitten 9601 & 9602 olivat.
> 
> Itsekin toivoisin, että Länsiterminaaliin pääsisi mahdollisimman pikaisesti raitiovaunulla. Teräspyörät tarjoavat kuitenkin huomattavasti tasaisempaa kyytiä kuin kumipyörät. Lautoilla matkustavilla ihmisillä on usein paljon kantamuksia mukanaan, joten tasainen kyyti edesauttaisi matkustajien pystyssä pysymistä.


Kummastipa Skattan terminaalista tuleva väki horjuu ratikassa tiukoissa kaarteissa varsinkin Wauriotramissa...
Niin, kummasti sujuvammin Länsiterminaalin linja 15 hoitui aikanaan HKL:n mahuri-nivelillä, varsinkin vuosien 85-88-malleilla, joissa oli leveä etukäytävä. Mukavasti kantamukset mahtuivat kyytiin istumapaikkatilaa varastamatta. Nykyinen liikenteenhoito ahtailla teliautoilla on säälittävää!

----------


## Resiina

Viestissä mainitaan uudet vaihteet Itämerenkadun mechelininkadun risteykseen niin olisiko mahdollista rakentaa raide yhteys Ruoholahden rannasta-Itämerenkadun risteykseen asti valmiiksi. Samalla linjan 6 reittiä voisi jatkaa salmisaareen reitti keskustasta Salmisaareen olisi ...-Bulevardi-Hietalahdenkatu-Kalevankatu-Ruoholahdenranta-Itämerenkatu ja toiseen suuntaan Itämerenkatu-Ruoholahdenranta-Hietalahdenranta-Bulevardi-...
Ymärtääksen Salmisaaren kääntöpaikalla oleva sivuraide mahdollistaa kahdenkin linjan liikennöinnin sieltä, Salmisaari voisi olla myös linja 6 päätepysäkki siihenasti kunnes raiteet ulottuvat Jätkäsaareen.
Jos ajatellaan ihan radikaalisti niin olisiko mahdollista että linjat 6 ja 8 muutettaisiin kiertolinjoiksi:
Linja 6 Kulkisi reittiä Arabia-Sörnäinen-Töölö-Salmisaari-Erottaja-RT-Sörnäinen-Arabia
Linja 8 Kulkisi reittiä Arabia-Sörnäinen-RT-Erottaja-Salmisaari-Töölö-Sörnäinen-Arabia

Tulevaisuudessa kyseinen raideyhteys voisi olla hyödyllinen myös poikkeusliikienteessä, varsinkin jos siinä olisi raide yhteys Hietalahden suunasta pohjoiseen päin Mechelinin kadulle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Viestissä mainitaan uudet vaihteet Itämerenkadun-Mechelininkadun risteykseen, niin olisiko mahdollista rakentaa raideyhteys Ruoholahdenrannasta Itämerenkadun risteykseen asti valmiiksi?


Kuvaamasi kaltaista ratayhteyttä ei ole tulossa. Ruoholahdenkadulta tulee vaihdeyhteys Itämerenkadulle (mahdollistaa siis ajamisen Salmisaaresta Kamppiin), ja kuvien vaihteet arvatenkin tulevat siihen.

Kalevankadulta ei pysty kääntymään Ruoholahdenrantaan pohjoiseen. Kaarteesta tulisi liian jyrkkä. Onnistuakseen sen pitäisi koukata reippaasti vastaantulijoiden kaistalta, ja voi olla, että Kalevankadun jyrkähkö mäki aiheuttaisi siltikin ongelmia.

Jos Salmisaaresta tai Saukonpaadesta tarvitaan suora ratikkayhteys keskustaan, niin se voisi siinä tapauksessa kulkea Ruoholahdenkadun kautta. Tosin tavoite lienee, että tuolla välillä käytetään metroa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ruoholahdenkadulta tulee vaihdeyhteys Itämerenkadulle (mahdollistaa siis ajamisen Salmisaaresta Kamppiin), ja kuvien vaihteet arvatenkin tulevat siihen.


Niin lähinnä tuo yhteys kai voisi toimia kasin varareittinä, jos Mechelininkadulla on jokin tukos. Paitsi että vaihteet Malminrinteestä Fredalle puuttuvat. No, Jätkänsaareen menevä nimetön linja voi tuon avulla kiertää Ruoholahden kautta, jos Jätkänsaaren johtavat kiskot ovat tukossa.

----------


## teme

Kutosen ja Kasin yhdistäminen ei käynnyt HKL:lle, syy muistaakseni liian pitkän linjan pitäminen aikataulussa.

----------


## Jusa

Minua huolestuttaa eniten jätkäsaaren kohdalla liikenteen puuroutuminen joka sitten vaikuttaa myös joukkoliikenteen sujuvuuteen.

Satama lakkasi toimimasta jätkässä, mutta silti Via Baltica jatkuu suomen puolella nimenomaan Jätkäsaaren kautta. Varmaan 70% rekkaliikenteestä tapahtuu Tallinnan matkustajalaivojen välityksellä, monta vuoroa läpi vuorokauden. Vuosaaren kautta kulkee ainoastaan vaaralliset rahdit.

Ei kai näin ollut tarkoitus.

----------


## hylje

Eivätkö ratikat saa Jätkässä risteysten ulkopuolella omia kaistojaan? Muun liikenteen puuroutuminen aiheuttaa harmia vasta kun lakia rikotaan tukkimalla risteyksiä.

----------


## vristo

> kun lakia rikotaan tukkimalla risteyksiä.


Olen nykyisin erittäin pessimistinen minkään tällaisen suhteen. Vaikka lakia rikotaan, niin kukaan ei siihen puutu tai se on jopa kaupungin tapa nykyään.

Omalla kohdallani olen kohdannut tämän ilmiön tänä talvena esimerkiksi niiden (runsaan lumen takia) väärin pysäköityjen ajoneuvojen kohdalla, jotka vaikeuttavat työtäni ja estävät joukkoliikenteen sujumista. Enää ei puhuta vuorojen täsmällisyydestä tai luotettavuudesta, vaan siitä, että jokin linja ylipäätään kulkee. Viranomaiset tai muutkaan tahot eivät näihin enää reagoi mitenkään. Olemme täysin oman onnemme varassa.

Pari esimerkkiä tästä:
Tällä viikolla odottelin noin 15 minuuttia pakettiauton kuljettajaa Munkkivuoren ostarilla, koska hän oli pysäköinyt autonsa vinottain jalkakäytävää kohti, jolloin sitä ei päässyt ohittamaan, koska toisella puolellakin oli liian pitkäksi jätetty pakettiauto. Perässäni seisoi pitkä autoletka, jossa oli mm. ajamani bussilinjan h58 seuraava vuoro. Ko. linjan päätepysäkillä odotteli kymmeniä asiakkaita. 

Viime viikolla raitiolinjan h9 vaunu oli jäänyt jumiin Aleksis Kivenkadun ja Flemarin kulmaan ja ilmeisesti jälleen liian leveästi pysäköidyn auton taakse. Sen perässä odotteli henkilöautojen lisäksi ainakin neljä bussilinjojen h58 ja h58B vuoroa (mukaanlukien minä). Aikaa kului jotakuinkin noin 15 minuuttia ennenkuin pääsimme jatkamaan matkaa, jonka jälkeen vuorot olivat luonnollisesti sekaisin. 

Vastaavia esimerkkejä on vaikka kuinka paljon, eikä lain sormen heristäminen auta nykypäivänä enää mitään, kun ei ole enää instanssia, johon turvautuisi tuollaisessa tilanteessa.

Jos halutaan luotettavaa ja sujuvaa joukkoliikennettä, niin mielestäni on parempi luoda siitä sellainen, että se on mahdollisimman vähän tekemisissä muun liikenteen kanssa.

----------


## ess

Tunnettuahan on että poliisi ei puutu muuhun kuin ylinopeuteen ja rattijuopumuksiin. Muuten saa tehdä mitä huvittaa.

----------


## Chae-chu

> Minua huolestuttaa eniten jätkäsaaren kohdalla liikenteen puuroutuminen joka sitten vaikuttaa myös joukkoliikenteen sujuvuuteen.
> 
> Satama lakkasi toimimasta jätkässä, mutta silti Via Baltica jatkuu suomen puolella nimenomaan Jätkäsaaren kautta. Varmaan 70% rekkaliikenteestä tapahtuu Tallinnan matkustajalaivojen välityksellä, monta vuoroa läpi vuorokauden. Vuosaaren kautta kulkee ainoastaan vaaralliset rahdit.
> 
> Ei kai näin ollut tarkoitus.


Jusalla on kyllä tässä hyvä pointti, Jätkään ja Eteläsatamaan/Skattalle jää edelleen rekkaralli pyörimään, vaikka muu satamatoiminta on siirtynyt Vuosaareen. En itse oikein ymmärrä miksei Jätkäsaaren laivaliikennettä siirretty Vuosaareen, onko jollain ideoita/tietoa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> En itse oikein ymmärrä miksei Jätkäsaaren laivaliikennettä siirretty Vuosaareen, onko jollain ideoita/tietoa?


Vuosaari on rahtisatama, jonne ei ole käytännössä edes joukkoliikennettä. Ja on ymmärrettävää, että matkustajat haluavat kaupungin keskustan laituriin mieluummin kuin jonnekin puolimetsään. Matkustajalaivat puolestaan ovat usein autolauttoja, ja ne tarjoavat kilpailukykyistä kyytiä myös rekoille.

Antero

----------


## Jykke

> En itse oikein ymmärrä miksei Jätkäsaaren laivaliikennettä siirretty Vuosaareen, onko jollain ideoita/tietoa?


Vuosaari olisi autolla kulkijoita ajatellen unelmapaikka, mutta kun laivoilla yleensä enemmän sitä autotonta porukkaa käy, niin Vuosaari on tosiaan aika ikävästi periferiassa. 

Onko muuten Helsingissä ikinä edes käynyt mielessä, että nyt kun Jätkäsaari ammottaa tyhjyyttään, niin Katajannokan ja Olympiaterminaalien liikenne keskitettäisiinkin sinne. Länsisatamaan on kuitenkin paremmat ajoyhteydet kuin kahdelle edellämainitulle terminaalille ja Kehä ykkösen kautta pystyisi kierrättämään autoliikenteen kätsysti satamaan kaikilta Helsinkiin johtavilta moottoriteiltä (Tosin Lahdenväylältä voisi jo olla nopeampi tulla kenties keskustan lävitse?). Samalla kun rautatieyhteys oltaisiin säilytetty, niin nyt voisi päästä kaukojunalla aivan laivojen viereen Helsingissäkin. 

Tietysti tämä on tässä vaiheessa jo menetetty peli, kun Jätkäsaaren kaavoitus takuulla estää terminaalin laajenemismahdollisuudet. Kiskotkin on jo purettu aikoja sitten pois ja ratakuilu suunniteltu muuhun käyttöön, mutta onko tällaista edes ikinä vilahtanut missään päättäjien tai suunnittelijoiden visioissa?

----------


## Jusa

Tuskin matkailuväki tuosta ajatuksesta pitäisi.
Onhan Etelä-Satama sekä Katajanokka mitä ihanteellisimpia satamia Ruotsinlaivoilla tuleville risteilymatkustajille.

Kummastakin satamasta on hyvät raitiovaunuyhteydet ydinkeskustaan

----------


## Jykke

> Tuskin matkailuväki tuosta ajatuksesta pitäisi.
> Onhan Etelä-Satama sekä Katajanokka mitä ihanteellisimpia satamia Ruotsinlaivoilla tuleville risteilymatkustajille.
> 
> Kummastakin satamasta on hyvät raitiovaunuyhteydet ydinkeskustaan


Kuten myös on tulevaisuudessa Jätkäsaarestakin. 

Toki kyseiset terminaalit ovat matkailijoita ajatellen hienolla ja keskeisellä paikalla, mutta taasen autoja ja varsinkin rekkoja ajatellen huonoilla paikoilla. Jätkäsaareen on lähes tulkoon terminaalille asti moottoritietasoista väylää keskustan kapeiden katujen sijaan. Itse näkisin myös järkeä keskittää tällä hetkellä kolme erillään olevaa satamaa toimintoineen yhteen. Ja jos olisi se rautatie ja sen päässä Helsinki satama niminen seisake...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tietysti tämä on tässä vaiheessa jo menetetty peli, kun Jätkäsaaren kaavoitus takuulla estää terminaalin laajenemismahdollisuudet. Kiskotkin on jo purettu aikoja sitten pois ja ratakuilu suunniteltu muuhun käyttöön, mutta onko tällaista edes ikinä vilahtanut missään päättäjien tai suunnittelijoiden visioissa?


Merkittävin este on itse asiassa Mechelininkadun uusi järjestely niillä main, missä oli ennen tasoristeys. Siihen tulee eritasoratkaisu (autot ja kevyt liikenne erikseen). Tasoristeys oli melkoinen liikenneongelma, ja katuverkon tasot eivät tee mahdolliseksi laiturin tasoisen rautatien ja katujen eritasoristeystä (ellei muuteta ihan kaikkea). Tässä siis syitä siihen, miksi raide haluttiin pois.

Toinen juttu on, ettei Jätkän laiturikapasiteetti riitä kaikelle tänne tulevalle matkustajaliikenteelle. Laivatkin tuppaavat ruuhkautumaan, eli laiturikapasiteettia tarvitaan aamuisin ja iltaisin.

Risteilylaituria rakennetaan Hernesaareen. Nykyiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet ovat kehnot ja käytännössä järjestetään usein tilausbusseja risteilylaivojen matkustajille. Olympialaituri on tietenkin paras risteilylaituri, kun sieltä pääsee 10 min. kävelylläkin ihan kaupungin ytimeen.

Antero

----------


## Kaid

> Onko muuten Helsingissä ikinä edes käynyt mielessä, että nyt kun Jätkäsaari ammottaa tyhjyyttään, niin Katajannokan ja Olympiaterminaalien liikenne keskitettäisiinkin sinne.


Ilmeisesti ei ole, koska kun Viking Line muutama vuosi sitten harkitsi kahden aluksen liikennöimistä Helsingistä Tallinnaan ilmoitti kaupunki ettei enempää autolautoille suuntautuvaa autoliikennettä päästetä Katajanokalle ja jos Viking haluaa kaksi Tallinnanlaivaa, häädettäisiin varustamo Vuosaareen. Jätkäsaareen siirtymistä ei ilmeisesti edes ehdotettu. Vikingillä laskettiin Vuosaareen siirtymisen laskevan matkustajamääriä niin paljon, että on kannattavampaa liikennöidä vain yhdellä aluksella ja pitää Katajanokan laituripaikat.




> Toinen juttu on, ettei Jätkän laiturikapasiteetti riitä kaikelle tänne tulevalle matkustajaliikenteelle. Laivatkin tuppaavat ruuhkautumaan, eli laiturikapasiteettia tarvitaan aamuisin ja iltaisin.


Tämä ei itseasiassa pidä paikkaansa. Jätkäsaaressa on tällä hetkellä kolme autolautoille sopivaa laituripaikkaa (pohjoisesta etelään LJ3, LJ4 ja LJ6), mutta LJ3 ei ole ollut käytössä sen jälkeen, kun Tallinkin Saksan-liikenne siirtyi Vuosaareen. Lisäksi ei olisi mikään ongelma muuttaa jätkän eteläkärjessä olevia LSL ja LV7 -laitureita autolautoille sopiviksi. Niille tosin pitäisi varmaankin rakentaa oma erillinen terminaali ja autokenttä, mikä veisi tilaa asuntorakentamiselta.

Nykyisillä autolauttaliikenteen aikatauluilla ja Länsisataman laiturijärjestelyillä ei olisi mikään ongelma siirtää joko Vikingin tai Silja liikennettä Jätkäsaareen, laiturikapasiteetti riittäisi kyllä koska laivat olisivat satamassa eri aikoina. Jos LSL ja LV7 -laituritkin muutetaan autolautoille sopiviksi, voitaisiin koko Eteläsatama "rauhoittaa" autolautoilta jos niin halutaan.




> Risteilylaituria rakennetaan Hernesaareen. Nykyiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet ovat kehnot ja käytännössä järjestetään usein tilausbusseja risteilylaivojen matkustajille. Olympialaituri on tietenkin paras risteilylaituri, kun sieltä pääsee 10 min. kävelylläkin ihan kaupungin ytimeen.


Eteläsataman käyttöä risteilyliikenteeseen rajoittaa kuitenkin se, että suurin osa nykypäivän risteilyaluksista on liian isoja kulkemaan Kustaanmiekan salmen läpi. Normaali risteilyalus on nykypäivänä noin 280 metriä pitkä, kun Kustaanmiekastaa mahtuakseen laiva ei saa olla paljoa 220 metriä pidempi. Kun lisäksi risteilylaivojen koko on edelleen kasvamassa, ei Eteläsataman kehittäminen risteilysatamana ole mitenkään järkevää. Ellei sitten haluta heittää rahaa hukkaan ja rakentaa satamaa, jota useimmat Helsinkiin tulevat risteilijät eivät voi käyttää...

----------


## Jykke

> Tasoristeys oli melkoinen liikenneongelma, ja katuverkon tasot eivät tee mahdolliseksi laiturin tasoisen rautatien ja katujen eritasoristeystä (ellei muuteta ihan kaikkea).


 Paras ratkaisuhan olisi jos rata kykenisi sukeltamaan tunneliin jo Marian sairaalan nurkilla, mutta en usko että muutaman kerran (olisiko vaikka kuusi junaparia) päivässä nyt hirveä ongelma on, koska matkustajajuna melko nopeasti siitä tasoristeyksestä yli menee. 

Tässä tulee muuten yksi asia, jota olen pohtinut. Mites onnistuisi tällaisessa tapauksessa raitiotien ja rautatien tasoristeys Ruoholahdenkadun kohdalta? Teknisesti ei mahdoton, mutta saadaanko Helsingin ratikoiden virroitin rautateiden ajolangan tasolle? 




> Toinen juttu on, ettei Jätkän laiturikapasiteetti riitä kaikelle tänne tulevalle matkustajaliikenteelle.


 Ei  välttämättä riitäkään nykyisellä, mutta vieressähän on tilaa rakentaa lisää laituritilaa, kuten Kaid kirjoittikin. Varaudutaan myös tulevaisuuden Tallinnan tunneliin, jolloin laivoja on luultavasti vielä vähemmän...  :Wink:  




> Risteilylaituria rakennetaan Hernesaareen. Nykyiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet ovat kehnot ja käytännössä järjestetään usein tilausbusseja risteilylaivojen matkustajille.


 Hernesaareen on kuitenkin tulossa myös raitiotieyhteys aivan lähelle vierailevia aluksia. Eteläpäässä aivan laivan viereen. Kolmas sivuraide tuohon laivan viereen niin saataisiin laivoille omat tilausratikat.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Vuosaari on rahtisatama, jonne ei ole käytännössä edes joukkoliikennettä.


Kyllä Hansaterminaaliin pääsee joka päivä aamusta yöhön saakka. Linja 90A kulkee silloin kun metro ei ole kulussa ja joka päivä Rautatientorilta pääsee satamaan 5:15 ja yöllä metron lopetettua kulkunsa vielä niinkin myöhään kuin 1:20. Metron ollessa kulussa satamaan pääsee linjalla 90B, joka tosin kulkee ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella vain 30-40 minuutin välein. Matkustajamäärät taitavat olla tosin vielä melko alhaiset, joten harvempi vuoroväli on siinä mielessä ymmärrettävä. Ei tuo nyt täysin olematonta ole. Lisäksi 519A kulkee sinne, mutta sillä ei ole kovin paljoa merkitystä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hernesaareen on kuitenkin tulossa myös raitiotieyhteys aivan lähelle vierailevia aluksia. Eteläpäässä aivan laivan viereen. Kolmas sivuraide tuohon laivan viereen niin saataisiin laivoille omat tilausratikat.


Hernesaaren suunnitelmaa on tuon havainnekuvan jälkeen muutettu. HKL:n toiveesta ratikka ei kulje kärkeen asti eikä ratikalla palvella kärjen risteliyaluksia eikä helikopterikenttää, vaan spåra kääntyy siinä, mihin on piirretty S-mutka ja kolmion muotoinen puisto.

Perusteluna olivat mitkäs muut kuin pienemmät liikennöintikustannukset.

----------


## late-

> HKL:n toiveesta ratikka ei kulje kärkeen asti eikä ratikalla palvella kärjen risteliyaluksia eikä helikopterikenttää, vaan spåra kääntyy siinä, mihin on piirretty S-mutka ja kolmion muotoinen puisto.


Höpsis. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan päätöksen mukaisesti Hernesaaren kaava valmistellaan uudelleen ilman koko kärkeä. Siksi ratikkakin kääntyy mainitsemassasi paikassa, jotta ei tarvitse mereen ajaa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Hernesaaren suunnitelmaa on tuon havainnekuvan jälkeen muutettu.


Itse elättelen vielä toiveita, että tuo koko kärki menee ihan uusiksi. Mutta jos se nyt jää tuollaiseksi, niin kääntöpaikan siirtäminen lähemmäs tuntuu ihan fiksulta.

Jos risteilylaivoille halutaan tilauslaituri, kiskot on helppo jatkaa sinne (ja linjaa ajavat vaunutvoivat hyvin kääntyä jo aiemmin). Ja jos helikopteriliikenne joskus taas alkaa sitä varten tehtävällä kentällä, kiskot voidaan aina jatkaa sinne. Tosin jotain 15hlö tunnissa vetävän kopterin palvelu on vähän liioittelua hoitaa ratikalla.

Että ihan hyvältä paikalta säästää kustannuksia tuo minusta vaikuttaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Höpsis. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan päätöksen mukaisesti Hernesaaren kaava valmistellaan uudelleen ilman koko kärkeä. Siksi ratikkakin kääntyy mainitsemassasi paikassa, jotta ei tarvitse mereen ajaa.


Oho! Tapahtumaketju on siis ollut seuraava:
1. KSV piirtää ratikan kärkeen asti.
2. HKL lausuu 22.6.2009, että ratikan pitää kääntyä siinä puistokolmiossa.
3. KSV siirtää 17.9.2009 ratikan kääntöpaikkaa HKL:n toiveen mukaisesti.
4. KS-lautakunta ottaa 3.12.2009 koko kärjen pois suunnitelmasta. (?)

Tosin en löydä tuolta pöytäkirjasta nimenomaista päätöstä kärjen poisjättämisestä. Helikopterikentän rakentamatta jättämisestä äänestettiin, mutta äänin 7-2 voitti esittelijän kanta, että kenttä tehdään.

KS-lautakunnan esityslista 17.9.2009:
HKL: Lisäksi kääntöpaikan sijoittamismahdollisuutta pohjoisemmaksi tulee selvittää. 
Esittelijä: Raitiotien kääntöpaikkaa siirretään luonnoksessa esitetystä helikopterikentän läheisyydestä pohjoiseen merikylän läheisyyteen.

KS-lautakunnan pöytäkirja 3.12.2009:
Kasvavalle risteilyalusliikenteelle osoitettava lisäkapasiteetti siirretään mahdollisimman lähelle olemassa olevia laituripaikkoja niin, että lisälaiturin toteuttaminen ei ole sidoksissa helikopterikentän
toteuttamiseen. Nämä jätetään asemakaavoilla erikseen ratkaistavaksi.

Edellä olevasta johtuen venesataman ulostuloväylä suuntautuisi lähtökohtaisesti etelä  itäsuuntaan.

----------


## teme

Käsittääkseni siinä kärjessä on kysymys siitä että sinne suunniteltu helikopterikenttä on vastatuulessa. Erittäin kallis, eiralaiset  vastustaa, melu rajoittaa muuta rakentamista, jne.

----------


## 339-DF

Malminrinteen ja Ruoholahdenkadun katusuunnitelmat ovat valmistuneet ja ne ovat nähtävillä HKR:n sivuilla 16.3.2010 asti. http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/Rakennu...ll_+16.3.+asti

Minusta lopputulos on kokonaisuutena hyvä, kun ottaa huomioon, millaisesta asetelmasta lähdettiin liikkeelle kesällä 2008. Ratikalla on nyt pääosin omat, korotetut kaistat.

Mielenkiintoisia yksityiskohtia ovat ratikan koukkaus vastaantulevan liikenteen puolelta Lapinlahdenkadun kiertoliittymässä sekä vasemmanpuoleinen liikenne Kampin terminaaliin kääntyvillä busseilla Ruoholahdenkadulla (ryhmittyvät siis "väärälle" puolelle ratikkakiskoja, mikä lisää molempien kulkumuotojen sujuvuutta. Ruoholahdenkadun rata on melko suora, sivuttaissiirtymistä on saatu niin loivia, etteivät ne nähdäkseni vaikuta raitiovaunun ajonopeuksiin.

Kun Lapinrinteen likennevaloilla varmistetaan vain bussien pääsy Lapinrinteeseen ja -rinteestä, olisivat varova-valot tässä kohden paikallaan ratikoille. Saas nähdä, tuleeko. Mikä mahtaa muuten olla syynä siihen, ettei varovaa ole lisätty? Huono käytännön toimivuusko?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mikä mahtaa muuten olla syynä siihen, ettei varovaa ole lisätty? Huono käytännön toimivuusko?


Kyllä ensimmäisen kokeilun perusteella käsittääkseni päätettiin laajentaa kokeilua. Eivät kai ole vain ehtineet vielä. Liikenteenohjauskeskuksen sivuja ei ole kyllä päivitetty, mutta jollakin esityslistalla kokeilun laajentamisesta oli puhetta. Toivottavasti ei ole sittemmin päätöksiä pyörretty.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä ensimmäisen kokeilun perusteella käsittääkseni päätettiin laajentaa kokeilua. Eivät kai ole vain ehtineet vielä. Liikenteenohjauskeskuksen sivuja ei ole kyllä päivitetty, mutta jollakin esityslistalla kokeilun laajentamisesta oli puhetta. Toivottavasti ei ole sittemmin päätöksiä pyörretty.


Kslk on päättänyt jo aikaa sitten, että Dunckerinkadun, Uintikeskuksen ja Vilhonvuoren (pohjoinen) liikennevaloihin tulee varova-ohjaus. Varovat piti rakentaa viime kesänä, mutta mitään ei ole tapahtunut. Siksi epäilen, että jotain on pielessä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kslk on päättänyt jo aikaa sitten, että Dunckerinkadun, Uintikeskuksen ja Vilhonvuoren (pohjoinen) liikennevaloihin tulee varova-ohjaus. Varovat piti rakentaa viime kesänä, mutta mitään ei ole tapahtunut. Siksi epäilen, että jotain on pielessä.


No yksi vihje löytyi liikenteenohjauskeskuksen sivuilta: "VAROVA-kohteet lykkäytyivät teknisten syiden takia". Tuo työohjelman katsaus on ilmeisesti tehty viime joulukuussa, eli "vaikutuksia koskeva tutkimus valmistuu maaliskuussa" tarkoittanee tätä maaliskuuta. Odotamme siis mielenkiinnolla.

----------


## teme

Kannattaisikohan sinne kasin päättärille ja ehkä vähän pidemmällekin kuitenkin liikennöidä:



> *Salmisaareen nousee vaivihkaa Helsingin suurin liikuntapaikka*
> 
> Helsingin Salmisaareen rakennettava suuri liikuntahalli valmistuu reilun kahden viikon kuluttua. Hyvän sijainnin vuoksi liikuntakeskus kiilaa kaupungin suurimmaksi liikuntapaikaksi.
> 
> Sen arvioidaan vetävän jopa *miljoona kävijää vuodessa. 1 0002 000* harrastajan uskotaan suuntaavan *päivittäin* Salmisaareen. 
> ....
> 
> Liikuntakeskukseen on Ruoholahden metroasemalta runsaan puolen kilometrin matka ja *raitiovaunulinja 8:n päätepysäkiltä parikolmesataa metriä*. Talon kylkeen on *suunniteltu suurta pysäköintihallia*.
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135254391773


Ja sille hallille ei ole vielä löydetty toteuttajaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kannattaisikohan sinne kasin päättärille ja ehkä vähän pidemmällekin kuitenkin liikennöidä:


Kannattaisi. Myös Kaapelitehtaan tapahtumatarjonta on ollut viimeaikoina nousussa. Ratikkayhteys pitäisi vain saada tuolta myös keskustaan.

----------


## teme

> Kannattaisi. Myös Kaapelitehtaan tapahtumatarjonta on ollut viimeaikoina nousussa. Ratikkayhteys pitäisi vain saada tuolta myös keskustaan.


Ysi, tai mikä se Jätkän ratikka onkaan, Crusellinsillan yli ja siitä länteen? Tuo ei sitten tarjoa näppärää vaihtoa Ruoholahden metroon, mutta voisihan se jatkaa Lauttasaaren metroasemalle.  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ysi, tai mikä se Jätkän ratikka onkaan, Crusellinsillan yli ja siitä länteen? Tuo ei sitten tarjoa näppärää vaihtoa Ruoholahden metroon, mutta voisihan se jatkaa Lauttasaaren metroasemalle.


Sillä ei ole mielestäni niin paljon väliä, millä metroasemalla vaihto on. Suora ratikkalinja keskustaan on joka tapauksessa lähes poikkeuksetta parempi kuin vaihto. Metromittakaavassa Ruoholahden asema on Salmisaaren kääntärin lähellä, n. 400 m. Voisi siinä samalla kyllä Larullekin vähän ratikkaa näyttää.  :Very Happy:

----------


## j-lu

->Onhan siellä Salmisaaressa jokunen työpaikkakin ja lisää tulossa. Ymmärtääkseni alueella pitäisi valmistuttuaan olla noin 100 000 m2 toimitiloja. Mitä niihin nyt sitten mahtuu ihmisiä työskentelemään, muutama tuhat?

----------


## teme

> ->Onhan siellä Salmisaaressa jokunen työpaikkakin ja lisää tulossa. Ymmärtääkseni alueella pitäisi valmistuttuaan olla noin 100 000 m2 toimitiloja. Mitä niihin nyt sitten mahtuu ihmisiä työskentelemään, muutama tuhat?


Niin ja oikeustalo, työpaikat Kaapelitehtaalla... Se on minusta jokseenkin umpisurkeaa palvelua matkustajien määrän huomioonottaen jos sinne pitää kävellä Ruoholahdesta.

----------


## GT8N

Tänään (29.5.) havaittua:

Länsilinkin (silta Mechelininkadun loppupäässä) Hietalahden puoleisen pään lähelle on ilmestynyt kadun leikkaavat Jätkäsaaren linjan kiskot.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ratakiskoja oli Malminrinteellä tiistaina 6.7. ja jotkut näyttivät olevan paikoilleen asennettuina. Kampintorin ja Lapinlahdenkadun välisellä osuudella ajoneuvoliikenne oli ohjattu läntisimmälle laidalle, ja tätä liikennettä oli rajoitettu liikennemerkein. Näkyi siellä silti henkilöautojakin.

----------


## Resiina

Laitoin muutaman kuvan Kamppi-Ruoholahti suunnalta kuvattu 15.07.2010
http://picasaweb.google.com/Resiina....Rakennustoita#

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Satuin kulkemaan tänään Hietalahdenrannassa siinä missä jätkään vievät kiskot menevät tuon Mechelininkadun jatkeen yli. 

Kiskot näyttivät kulkevan kadun yli tuplakiskona, siten että "kutosen" ja "ysin" kiskot kulkivat lomittain monta kymmentä metriä ja yhtyivät vasta risteylksen jälkeen (ks. kuvat). Jäin pohtimaan, että onko tämä tehty siksi että saataisiin itse liittymäkohdasta syväurainen kapella pyörilläkin (vaikka erkaantuessa ristikko mentäneen laipalla), vai onko kyse enemmän siitä, ettei vaihdetta ole haluttu Mechelininkadun päälle, jossa se voisi hidastaa ratikkaa tai kulua/tukkeutua autoliikenteen takia?

----------


## Safka

> Satuin kulkemaan tänään Hietalahdenrannassa siinä missä jätkään vievät kiskot menevät tuon Mechelininkadun jatkeen yli. 
> 
> Kiskot näyttivät kulkevan kadun yli tuplakiskona, siten että "kutosen" ja "ysin" kiskot kulkivat lomittain monta kymmentä metriä ja yhtyivät vasta risteylksen jälkeen (ks. kuvat). Jäin pohtimaan, että onko tämä tehty siksi että saataisiin itse liittymäkohdasta syväurainen kapella pyörilläkin (vaikka erkaantuessa ristikko mentäneen laipalla), vai onko kyse enemmän siitä, ettei vaihdetta ole haluttu Mechelininkadun päälle, jossa se voisi hidastaa ratikkaa tai kulua/tukkeutua autoliikenteen takia?


Keskellä risteystä olevaan vaihteeseen kertyy enemmän liikenteen kuljettamaa moskaa. Vaihteen kunnossapito lienee päällimmäisin syy, miksi se on eteenvedetty ennen risteystä. Ensimmäiset yksilöt meillä.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Jäin pohtimaan, että onko tämä tehty siksi että saataisiin itse liittymäkohdasta syväurainen kapella pyörilläkin


Tämähän on tietenkin ihan sekoilua, minkä tajusin itsekinpian sen kirjoitettuani. Kyllähän itse vaihde on syvä, ja kyse on aina vain ristikoista, jotka taitavat tässä olla kyllä matalat (en ihan nähnyt niitä niin kunnolla kun olin väärällä puolella katua)

----------


## Albert

> Satuin kulkemaan tänään Hietalahdenrannassa siinä missä jätkään vievät kiskot menevät tuon Mechelininkadun jatkeen yli. 
> Kiskot näyttivät kulkevan kadun yli tuplakiskona, siten että "kutosen" ja "ysin" kiskot kulkivat lomittain monta kymmentä metriä


Tuollainen on suomenkieliseltä nimeltään _eteenvedetty kielisovitus_.
Tämä on Suomessa ensimmäinen (siis raitiotiellä)! Tarkoituksena on, että kielisovitus ei kärsisi muun liikenteen tuomasta roskasta. Lisäksi ratikan kuljettaja voi helpommin keskittyä risteysajoon, kun vaihteen suunta on valittu jo paljon aiemmin.
OK:nkin kannattaisi ehkä seurata SRS:n uutissivua. Tästä on ollut siellä tietoa  :Smile: .

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tuollainen on suomenkieliseltä nimeltään _eteenvedetty kielisovitus_.
> Tämä on Suomessa ensimmäinen (siis raitiotiellä)! Tarkoituksena on, että kielisovitus ei kärsisi muun liikenteen tuomasta roskasta. Lisäksi ratikan kuljettaja voi helpommin keskittyä risteysajoon, kun vaihteen suunta on valittu jo paljon aiemmin.
> OK:nkin kannattaisi ehkä seurata SRS:n uutissivua. Tästä on ollut siellä tietoa .


Maininnat ja kuvat näistä vaihteista on tosiaankin SRS:n uutisissa olleet, mutta ainakaan minä en ole siellä vielä huomannut kerrotun syytä. Kiva että sekin nyt selvisi!  :Smile:

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Vaikka luminen vaippa peittääkin vielä maan, on Jätkäsaaren raitioteissä taas menty hitunen eteenpäin.

Yleisten töiden lautakunta hyväksyi vihdoin 23.11.2010 kokouksessaan Ruoholahdenkadun katusuunnitelman. Käsittely olikin aika pitkällinen, sillä asia jäi pöydälle 20.4 ja 27.4. Eteenpäin kuitenkin taas mennään.

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...minen,_Ka.html

Ruoholahdenkadun raidetyöhön on varattu miljoona HKR:n budjetissa ensi vuodelle. (Ctrl ja F, hakusanaksi Ruoholahdenkatu). Mielenkiintoista on, että työ on merkitty alkavaksi jo *maaliskuussa ja kestävän marraskuulle*.

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...jelma_2011.pdf

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Lieneekö tuo Ruoholahdenkadun suunnitelma edelleen sama roska, mikä on tuoreessa Raitio-lehdessä esitelty. Eli taas on yritetty ahtaa pieneen tilaan kaikki mahdollinen ja seuraus tulee varmasti olemaan, että mikään ei toimi! Jo kesäkelillä leveät kuorma- ja linja-autot tulevat haittaamaan ratikoiden kulkua ja talvella ajeltaneen sikin sokin täit tervassa möllistäen ratikat ja autot samassa jonossa lumikasojen, joille ei ole jätetty tilaa, kaventaessa katua entisestään. Ja tämä siksi, että sitä rumaa kivimuuria, jonka "historiallisen arvon" tuntenee oikeasti vain pari kaupunginmuseon muumiota, ei saa purkaa tai edes siirtää...

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Kivimuuri on kyllä kaunis, mutta kompromissina sitä olisi voinut metrin pari siirtää. Ahdasta tulee, mutta otetaan myönteinen asenne: suurin osa reitistä on omilla kiskoillaan.

Suunnitelmapiirustus 1:

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...lahdenkatu.pdf

Suunnitelmapiirustus 2:
http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...lahdenkatu.pdf

Suunnitelmaselostus:

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...ostus_uusi.doc

Tulin pohtineeksi vielä seuraavaa: Viimeiset 15A:n lähdöt Länsiterminaalista ovat lähempänä klo 24, viimeinen 0.08. Onkohan ysin aikatauluja tarkoitus rukata sellaisiksi, että ne sopivat laivojen tule- ja lähtöaikoihin?

----------


## 339-DF

Mitä ysin liikennöintiaikoihin tulee, niin en tiedä, mutta arvaan, että viimeiset ysit ajoitetaan lähtemään Länsiterminaalista sopivasti vikan laivan saapumisen jälkeen. Vikat vuorot varmaan ajaa suoraan halliin, mutta keskustaanhan niillä pääsee joka tapauksessa.




> Lieneekö tuo Ruoholahdenkadun suunnitelma edelleen sama roska, mikä on tuoreessa Raitio-lehdessä esitelty.


On se.

----------


## Jusa

> Mitä ysin liikennöintiaikoihin tulee, niin en tiedä, mutta arvaan, että viimeiset ysit ajoitetaan lähtemään Länsiterminaalista sopivasti vikan laivan saapumisen jälkeen. Vikat vuorot varmaan ajaa suoraan halliin, mutta keskustaanhan niillä pääsee joka tapauksessa.


Viimeinen Tallinnan laiva lähtee talvella 21.30 ja kesäaikaan 22.00.
Aamulla ekat lähtevät klo. 8.00, joten vaunut hallista ulos n. 6.30

----------


## pehkonen

> Viimeinen Tallinnan laiva lähtee talvella 21.30 ja kesäaikaan 22.00.
> Aamulla ekat lähtevät klo. 8.00, joten vaunut hallista ulos n. 6.30


Pieni tarkennus TallinkSiljan aikataulusta. Aamun 1. lähtö ma-pe klo 7.30, la 8.30 ja su 10.30. Illan viimeinen lähtö 21.30 ja viimeinen saapuminen kello 23.00 joka päivä. 

Joten aamuliikennöinnin on kuitenkin alettava jo kuuden pintaan kuten 15A aloittaa 6.07.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Sain tänään tietää, että Kampin kautta tulevan ratikan jatko toteutuu vasta 2015-17. Eli kiskot ovat vuosikausia tyhjän panttina ja *salaa* on päätetty lykätä hanketta.

Suora lainaus *hel.fi*-päätteisestä sähköpostiosoitteesta saamaani viestiin:





> Näillä näkymin linja 8 aloittaa liikennöinnin Jätkäsaaren puolelle vuoden 2012 alussa ja Kampista tuleva linja 2015-2017

----------


## teme

> Sain tänään tietää, että Kampin kautta tulevan ratikan jatko toteutuu vasta 2015-17. Eli kiskot ovat vuosikausia tyhjän panttina ja *salaa* on päätetty lykätä hanketta.
> 
> Suora lainaus *hel.fi*-päätteisestä sähköpostiosoitteesta saamaani viestiin:


Välimerenkadun kiskojen aikataulu on kai suurin piirtein tuo, että menisiköhän tässä nyt kuitenkin liikennöinti sinne ja liikennöinti terminaalin Tyynenmerenkatua.

----------


## Renne

Niin, tuskin Jätkäsaaressa on asunnon asuntoa vielä useampaan vuoteen.

----------


## Safka

> Sain tänään tietää, että Kampin kautta tulevan ratikan jatko toteutuu vasta 2015-17. Eli kiskot ovat vuosikausia tyhjän panttina ja *salaa* on päätetty lykätä hanketta.


Ettei tuo 2015-17 tarkoittaisi Jätkäsaaren sisäosiin kulkevaa linjaa. Länsiterminaalin linja kai sentään alkaa vuoden-parin kuluttua.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Jätkäsaaressa on asuntoja jo hyvinkin pian, ks. rakennuslautakunnan esityslista 21.12.2010: (_dokumentin sivut 46, 53 ja 61_)


http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/connect/0a...df?MOD=AJPERES

Viesti on tietysti monitulkintainen, puhutaanko reitistä Ruoholahdenkatu-Välimerenkatu-Atlantinkatu ("linja B") vai ratikasta terminaalille. Itse pelkään pahoin, että suunnitelmia on päästy sabotoimaan ja kyse on ysiratikasta.

----------


## Jusa

Terminaaliratikkaahan on pidetty stadin ykköstavoitteena.
Ainoa mikä sitä voisi viivästyttää on rakennustyömaat radan vierellä,
niinkuin kävi aikoinaan Arabiassa.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Työmaita ei ole vierellä, sillä Huutokonttori on valmis ja tilaa on _pohojalaasittain_  sanottuna niin l_eviästi_, että kyllä siihen kiskot mahtuvat. Luulen, että autopuolue/raideliikennevihaajat ovat päässeet kylvämään oman myrkkynsä tähän soppaan. Ysiratikka taitaa olla menetetty tapaus, niin Ilmalan kuin Jätkänkin osalta, jossei ikuisesti, niin ainakin seuraaviksi vuosiksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Viesti on tietysti monitulkintainen, puhutaanko reitistä Ruoholahdenkatu-Välimerenkatu-Atlantinkatu ("linja B") vai ratikasta terminaalille. Itse pelkään pahoin, että suunnitelmia on päästy sabotoimaan ja kyse on ysiratikasta.


Kukas nyt on salaliittoteoreetikko?  :Smile: 

Mistä olet kysynyt tuota asiaa? Jospa vastaaja ei tiedä, mistä puhuu.

Ehdotan, että lähetät kysymyksesi KSV:n liikennesuunnittelupäällikölle ja täsmennät sen koskemaan Länsiterminaaliin vievää ratikkayhteyttä. Jos ei Poutanen itse vastaa, niin delegoi sellaiselle suunnittelijalle, joka tuosta tietää, ja saat sitä kautta luotettavan vastauksen.

Ymmärtääkseni tämänhetkinen aikataulu linjan 9 pidennykselle on elokuu 2012.

----------


## kouvo

Eiköhän tässä nyt ole kyse siitä, että Töölön metron Jätkäsaaren laajennuksen liikennöinnin aloittaminen on ainoastaan muutaman muodollisen päätöksen päässä, eikä tähän väliin nyt kannata enään tässä vaiheessa tunkea ratikoita sotkemaan euroopan parhaan joukkoliikenteen toteutumista. Odotellaan nyt ihan rauhassa niitä hel.fi:n päätöksiä, eikä haikailla näiden museovehkeiden perään.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Korjataan 339-DF:lle: päätös on tehty ilman, että asiasta on sen enempää tiedotettu, kelpaako paremmin.

Kouvolle: Tietääkseni Töölön metro ja Jätkäsaaren ratikka eivät liity mitenkään yhteen, mutta voisin hyvin kuvitella, että luulet muuta.
Hel.fi ei myöskään ole henkilö tai tee päätöksiä, vaan Helsingin kaupungin sähköpostiosoitteet päättyvät hel.fi
En ihmettele, ettet tiennyt sitäkään.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Länsiterminaalille vievän raitiotien suunnittelu ja toteutus etenee siten, että liikenne voidaan aloittaa elokuussa 2012.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Sain tarkennuksen saamaani viestiin. 2015-17 toteutuvalla linjalla tarkoitetaan linjaa, joka tulee kasin kääntöpaikalle lähelle Crusellia. Sekin linja tulee Kampista ja sen päättäri on siis Crusellin luona.
Minulle ilmoitettiin, että Kampista tuleva eka raitiolinja (9) toteutuu 2012.

----------


## hmikko

> Kouvolle: Tietääkseni Töölön metro ja Jätkäsaaren ratikka eivät liity mitenkään yhteen, mutta voisin hyvin kuvitella, että luulet muuta.
> Hel.fi ei myöskään ole henkilö tai tee päätöksiä, vaan Helsingin kaupungin sähköpostiosoitteet päättyvät hel.fi
> En ihmettele, ettet tiennyt sitäkään.


Pitäisiköhän foorumille perustaa joillain keskusteluareenoilla netissä nähty virallinen vitsinsellittäjätunnus, joka vääntäisi niin sanotusti raitiotiekiskosta selkoversion sarkastisemmista kommenteista?

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Vastasin jo henkilökohtaisesti hmikolle, että en tarvitse vitsinselittäjää, kun esitän asiallisia kommentteja liittyen Jätkäsaaren raitioteihin. Asiassa ei minusta ole mitään vitsikästä.

----------


## j-lu

> Asiassa ei minusta ole mitään vitsikästä.


No onhan koko tämänpäiväinen keskustelu melko huvittava. Autopuolueen sabotaasia ja salaista päätöksentekoa - kaikki koohkaus vain väärinymmärryksen takia.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

> No onhan koko tämänpäiväinen keskustelu melko huvittava. Autopuolueen sabotaasia ja salaista päätöksentekoa - kaikki koohkaus vain väärinymmärryksen takia.


Kiva kun on huvittavaa, sinulla on aika halvat huvit. Totesin jo aiemmin, mitä tarkoitin salaisella, sitä, että myöhästymisestä ei kerrottaisi. Eihän siitäkään pidetä melua, että kasin liikenne alkaa luvatusta 8/2011 vasta 1/2012, koska aikataulut eivät pidä. Koohkanneet täällä ovat muut kuin minä. Kukaan ei halunnut johtaa minua harhaan, vaan oma-aloitteisesti minulle lähetettyä viestiä korjatttiin ja täsmennettiin.

----------


## kouvo



----------


## Albert

> Totesin jo aiemmin, mitä tarkoitin salaisella, sitä, että myöhästymisestä ei kerrottaisi. Eihän siitäkään pidetä melua, että kasin liikenne alkaa luvatusta 8/2011 vasta 1/2012, koska aikataulut eivät pidä.


No, en nyt oikein käsitä mistä tässä keskustellaan. 
Mutta jo yli kaksi kuukautta sitten ainakin SRS-uutisissa kerrottiin kasin myöhästymisestä ja syykin kerrottiin.

----------


## vristo

> Eiköhän tässä nyt ole kyse siitä, että *Töölön metron Jätkäsaaren laajennuksen*  liikennöinnin aloittaminen on ainoastaan muutaman muodollisen päätöksen päässä, eikä tähän väliin nyt kannata enään tässä vaiheessa tunkea ratikoita sotkemaan euroopan parhaan joukkoliikenteen toteutumista. Odotellaan nyt ihan rauhassa niitä hel.fi:n päätöksiä, eikä haikailla näiden museovehkeiden perään.


Mikäs suunnitelma tuolloinen on? Ymmärsinköhän nyt ihan väärin; Töölön metron laajennus Jätkäsaareen?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta jo yli kaksi kuukautta sitten ainakin SRS-uutisissa kerrottiin kasin myöhästymisestä ja syykin kerrottiin.


Joo, syykin tarkentui tässä. Syöttöasema nimittäin viivästyy siksi, että se rakennetaan taloon sisälle eikä omaksi pömpeliksi, mikä on sinänsä ihan hyvä juttu, ja talon rakentaminen on viivästynyt.

Ikävä esimerkki siitä, miten uudellakin alueella ratikka saattaa törmätä monenlaisiin hidasteisiin. Ei taloa -> ei syöttöasemaa -> ei liikennettä, vaikka rata ja ajolangat olisivatkin valmiina.

Maailmalla on olemassa siirrettäviä, tilapäisiä syöttöasemiakin. Jos ratikkarakentaminen meillä pääsee varsinaiseen buumivauhtiin, ehkä meilläkin voisi investoida sellaiseen. Tämä sama ongelma kun voi hyvin olla edessä melkein millä vaan uudella alueella.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ikävä esimerkki siitä, miten uudellakin alueella ratikka saattaa törmätä monenlaisiin hidasteisiin. Ei taloa -> ei syöttöasemaa -> ei liikennettä, vaikka rata ja ajolangat olisivatkin valmiina.


Eikös tuo viivästyvä talo ole suunnilleen ensimmäinen alueella, joten myös ei taloa -> ei matkustajia.

----------


## teme

> Eikös tuo viivästyvä talo ole suunnilleen ensimmäinen alueella, joten myös ei taloa -> ei matkustajia.


Joo, mutta tästä mallista pitäisi päästä jotenkin eroon. Hankkeiden lykkääminenkään ei ole mitenkään ilmaista, uudelleen aikataulutus aiheuttaisi itsessään kustannuksia. Toiseksi liikennejärjestelyt pitäisi olla valmiina siinä vaiheessa kun asukkaat muuttaa monestakin hyvästä syystä, semmoinen ei äkkiseltään ilmeinen on että kiskot kadussa nostaa maan arvoa enemmän kuin kiskot paperilla, jälkimmäiset kuitenkin saattaa peruntuuntua vaikka kuinka muuta vannotaan. Vastavuoroisesti säästöt siitä että tehdään vuoden pari myöhemmin ei ole kovin kummoisia, eihän nyt katuverkonkaan kanssa odoteta että asunnot valmistuu ensin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikös tuo viivästyvä talo ole suunnilleen ensimmäinen alueella, joten myös ei taloa -> ei matkustajia.


Itse asiassa silloinen suunn. johtaja Vepsäläinen olisi halunnut kasin sinne Jätkän puolelle ja tilapäiseen kääntösilmukkaan jo aikapäiviä sitten. Elettiinköhän noin vuotta 2001, kun hän sanoi, että tavoitevuosi olisi 2004 tai niin pian kuin silta vaan valmistuu. No, silta viivästyi, samoin kuin ratikkakin.

Taustalla oli se, että Jätkän puolella on asutusta nyt jo sen verran paljon, että sinne pitäisi tarjota muutakin kuin kävelyä metroasemalle. Kasi tarjoaisi sitten ainakin ratikkamatkan metroasemalle, jos ei muuta.

Tietysti suunnittelun edetessä siltaakin on käännetty ja kasi kulkee nyt korttelinmitan kauempana nykyasutuksesta, jolloin sen houkuttelevuus nykyasukkaiden näkökulmasta laskee.

----------


## ess

Onko Jätkäsaaren trollikka nyt sitten kokonaan haudattu?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko Jätkäsaaren trollikka nyt sitten kokonaan haudattu?


Jätkäsaaren trollikasta en vielä tähän mennessä ollut kuullutkaan. Toivottavasti ei tarvitse kuulla jatkossakaan. Sen verran pitkällä ovat raitiotietyömaat kahdella suunnalla.

----------


## late-

> Vastavuoroisesti säästöt siitä että tehdään vuoden pari myöhemmin ei ole kovin kummoisia, eihän nyt katuverkonkaan kanssa odoteta että asunnot valmistuu ensin.


Liikennöinnin kustannukset ovat kuitenkin huomattavia. Periaatteessa minäkin haluaisin Freiburgin malliin ratikat uudelle alueelle ennen ensimmäisenkään talon valmistumista. Toisaalta liikennöinti tyhjillä vaunuilla on kallista. Jätkäsaaressa saadaan kohtuullisen hyvin etupainoa osin Länsiterminaalin ja Saukonpaaden nykyisten asukkaiden vedolla, mutta jonkin verran taloja ehtii valmistua ennen ratikkaa. Pidemmälle Jätkäsaareen mentäessä taloja saattaa valmistua enemmänkin ennen jatkeita, mutta niiltä on siedettävä kävelymatka alkuvaiheen ratikkapysäkeille.

----------


## teme

> Liikennöinnin kustannukset ovat kuitenkin huomattavia. Periaatteessa minäkin haluaisin Freiburgin malliin ratikat uudelle alueelle ennen ensimmäisenkään talon valmistumista. Toisaalta liikennöinti tyhjillä vaunuilla on kallista. Jätkäsaaressa saadaan kohtuullisen hyvin etupainoa osin Länsiterminaalin ja Saukonpaaden nykyisten asukkaiden vedolla, mutta jonkin verran taloja ehtii valmistua ennen ratikkaa. Pidemmälle Jätkäsaareen mentäessä taloja saattaa valmistua enemmänkin ennen jatkeita, mutta niiltä on siedettävä kävelymatka alkuvaiheen ratikkapysäkeille.


Puhuin kiskojen kustannuksista, eli se että kiskot on jokusen vuoden maassa odottomassa asukkaita ja liikennöintiä ei ole kovin kummoinen kustannus.

Liikennöinnin aloittaminen etupainotteisesti on oikeastaan markkinointikustannus, tyhjät vaunut on hinta siitä että myydään uusille asukkaille yhteys ja tietenkin että myydään sitä asuinaluetta. Tuon kustannustehokkuuden voi laskea ihan niin kuin markkinoinnin kustannustehokkuutta lasketaan. Olkoonkin että minä en tiedä miten tuo lasketaan.  :Smile:  Tietääkö joku muu?

----------


## 339-DF

> Liikennöinnin aloittaminen etupainotteisesti on oikeastaan markkinointikustannus, tyhjät vaunut on hinta siitä että myydään uusille asukkaille yhteys ja tietenkin että myydään sitä asuinaluetta.


Hyvä oivallus. Näinhän se juuri on. Rahat tosin pitäisi ottaa sitten muualta kuin HSL:n yhteiskassasta, eli jonkinlaisesta Jätkäsaari-rahastosta tms.

----------


## ess

> Liikennöinnin aloittaminen etupainotteisesti on oikeastaan markkinointikustannus, tyhjät vaunut on hinta siitä että myydään uusille asukkaille yhteys ja tietenkin että myydään sitä asuinaluetta. Tuon kustannustehokkuuden voi laskea ihan niin kuin markkinoinnin kustannustehokkuutta lasketaan. Olkoonkin että minä en tiedä miten tuo lasketaan.  Tietääkö joku muu?


Noinhan tehtiin Pikku-Huopalahdessakin aikanaan.

----------


## teme

> Hyvä oivallus. Näinhän se juuri on. Rahat tosin pitäisi ottaa sitten muualta kuin HSL:n yhteiskassasta, eli jonkinlaisesta Jätkäsaari-rahastosta tms.


Miksei, mutta kai sitä HSL on myös joku markkinointibudjetti. Samaa veronmaksajien rahaa se on kuitenkin, olennaisesti on se että asia ymmärrettäisiin näin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Noinhan tehtiin Pikku-Huopalahdessakin aikanaan.


Joo, eikös sinne peräti ajettu ennen linjaliikenteen alkua ilman matkustajia pelkillä markkinointivaunuillakin? Vanuissa oli linjatunnuksen paikalla kartongista tehty kyltti, jossa luki 10 Pikku Huopalahteen / till Lillhoplax




> Miksei, mutta kai sitä HSL on myös joku markkinointibudjetti.


Taitaa kuitenkin olla kyse sen verran isoista summista, ettei tavallinen markkinointibudjetti siihen riitä. Mutta ainahan sitä voi kasvattaa, ja jos erityispanostus koskee jotain tiettyä jäsenkuntaa, periä siltä sitten ekstraa. Ylipäätään meillä on jatkuvasti hassuja tilanteita – siis muualla kuin liikennepuolella – joissa mietitään, miltä momentilta mikäkin raha otetaan, kun kaikki on samaa kaupungin kassaa kuitenkin.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Kävin tiirailemassa Jätkän suunnalla ja havaitsin, että talotyömaat ovat pitkällä Tyynenmerenkadulla, samoin taidetiin jo Tyynenmerenkadun pohjatöitä tehdä talvesta huolimatta, tosin pienellä vajaateholla.

Mietin vain itse, että en ole nähnyt mitään piirustuksia ysin päättäristä Tyynenmerenkadulla/Länsiterminaalilla. Saapas nähdä miten ja minne se mahdutetaan, oma arvaukseni on, että aika vahvasti terminaalin eteläpuolelle mennään, sillä "Bunkkerin" ja terminaalin välissä ei tilaa ole. Onkohan jollain muulla tietoa asiasta?

----------


## j-lu

> Saapas nähdä miten ja minne se mahdutetaan, oma arvaukseni on, että aika vahvasti terminaalin eteläpuolelle mennään, sillä "Bunkkerin" ja terminaalin välissä ei tilaa ole. Onkohan jollain muulla tietoa asiasta?


Kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelmassa lenkki on piirretty bunkkerin takapihalle, eli eteläseinälle. Ei siinä kuvienkaan mukaan paljoa tilaa rakennusten välissä ole.

Luulisi, että asia on otettu huomioon.

----------


## 339-DF

> Joo, Jätkäsaaressa on kuitenkin kohtuullisesti eritasojakin. Ratikkan vaatima Mechelininkadun silta maksoi 10 milliä ja Crusellin silta 18. No, Crusellin sillasta voisi ehkä puolet laittaa ratikka kahdeksan pidennyksen kuluiksi, toisen puolen autoille. Päästäänköhän alle 15 miljoonaan per km?


Mechelininkadun Länsilinkin eritason logiikkaasi en nyt ymmärrä. Mitä tekemistä ratikalla on sen kanssa? Jos ratikka kulkisi siellä kevarin tasossa, poissa autojen tieltä, niin sitten toki. Mutta nythän ratikka kulkee autojen kanssa samalla tasolla ja kevari on erikseen alatasolla. Ratikka myös kiertää koko tuon maasillan, ei siis mene siitä eritasosta yli eikä ali.

----------


## petteri

> Mechelininkadun Länsilinkin eritason logiikkaasi en nyt ymmärrä. Mitä tekemistä ratikalla on sen kanssa? Jos ratikka kulkisi siellä kevarin tasossa, poissa autojen tieltä, niin sitten toki. Mutta nythän ratikka kulkee autojen kanssa samalla tasolla ja kevari on erikseen alatasolla. Ratikka myös kiertää koko tuon maasillan, ei siis mene siitä eritasosta yli eikä ali.


Olen päätellyt ratikan menevän tuosta Mechelinkadun alikulusta kun sinne johtavat kiskotkin.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen päätellyt ratikan menevän tuosta Mechelinkadun alikulusta kun sinne johtavat kiskotkin.


Puhutaankohan me nyt samasta paikasta? Siis siinä Itämerenkadun ja Jätkäsaarenlaiturin välisellä osuudella autoliikenne ajaa Meklua uutta siltaa pitkin. Paikan nimi on Länsilinkki. Sillan alla on kevari ja sinne rakennetaan joku kioskikin. Sinne sillan alle ei mene kiskoja.

Ratikka ylittää Ruoholahdenkadulta Itämerenkadulle ajaessaan Meklun tasossa. Tämä on vain varayhteys. Samoin tasossa ylitetään Meklu Kalevankadun/Jätkäsaarenlaiturin kohdalla, eli siinä, missä ysi tulee Ruoholahdenrannasta ja kääntyy Meklun yli Jätkään. Siinä kohtaa on vielä jännä tuplakiskotuskin eteenvedetyn kielisovituksen vuoksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Tässä vielä katusuunnitelmakuva tuosta paikasta.

----------


## petteri

> Puhutaankohan me nyt samasta paikasta? Siis siinä Itämerenkadun ja Jätkäsaarenlaiturin välisellä osuudella autoliikenne ajaa Meklua uutta siltaa pitkin. Paikan nimi on Länsilinkki. Sillan alla on kevari ja sinne rakennetaan joku kioskikin. Sinne sillan alle ei mene kiskoja.
> 
> Ratikka ylittää Ruoholahdenkadulta Itämerenkadulle ajaessaan Meklun tasossa.


Eikö mene vai? Kun tuosta viimeksi marraskuussa kävelin tuon työmaan läpi, minusta  kiskot näyttivät johtavan suoraan alikulkuun. Varmaan sitten mielikuvitus teki tepposetkin, en niin tarkasti tuota tiiraillut. Kiskothan eivät olleet vielä kokonaan valmiit  :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Eikö mene vai? Kun tuosta viimeksi marraskuussa kävelin tuon työmaan läpi, minusta  kiskot näyttivät johtavan suoraan alikulkuun. Varmaan sitten mielikuvitus teki tepposetkin, en niin tarkasti tuota tiiraillut. Kiskothan eivät olleet vielä kokonaan valmiit


Onhan rata ollut valmis jo vaikka kuinka kauan. Ehkä havainnoitsijalla on, kuten toteaa, on (vilkas) mielikuvitus.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikö mene vai? Kun tuosta viimeksi marraskuussa kävelin tuon työmaan läpi, minusta  kiskot näyttivät johtavan suoraan alikulkuun.


Joo, ei ne mene.

Voisi sanoa, että valitettavasti. Vähän kun ois siitä Ruoholahdenkadun päästä kaartanut enemmän, niin nätisti olisi päässyt ratikka eritasossa autojen haittaamatta Jätkän puolelle. Mä ajattelin ikään kuin automaattisesti, että tuota ei ole sen takia tehty, kun siinä tulisi liian jyrkät nousut alikulun molemmin puolin. Nyt, kun tuota on paikanpäällä katsonut, eivät ne nousut niin ihmeellisiltä vaikuta. Tosin tietysti alikulun pitäisi olla nykyistä syvempi, jos siitä kulkisi ratikoita.

Ihan mielelläni mä olisin pistänyt ratikat sinne alikulkuun ja laskenut sitten 50% Länsilinkin hinnasta ratikoiden piikkiin. Mä nimittäin pelkään, että tuosta Meklun ylityksestä tulee vielä ongelmapaikka. Mantereelta tullessa ratikan pitäisi ryhmittyä omalle kaistalleen valoihin, mutta jo muutama ryhmittynyt auto estää sen aika tehokkaasti. Jos autot löytävät tuon Ruoholahdenkadun läpiajoväylän, niin siinä palaa vielä monta kallista minuuttia ysillä...

Tässä yhteydessä en muuten malta olla mainostamatta hiukan. Olethan Suomen Raitiotieseura ry:n jäsen? Raitiossa, siis jäsenlehdessämme, seurataan tällä hetkellä tiiviisti Jätkän raitiotien rakentumista, linjastojärjestelyitä ym, ja tullaan seuraamaankin ilmeisesti aika kauan. Raition Jätkä-artikkeleista tämä ja moni muu asia olisi selvinnyt jo kauan sitten. Mm. kaikki katusuunnitelmakuvat on julkaistu lehdessä, samoin lehdessä julkaistaan säännöllisesti karttaa ja kuvia ratatöiden etenemisestä. Maaliskuussa ilmestyvään numeroon olisi tarkoitus saada tiedot myös tulevan kesän töistä ja niiden aikatauluista. Jäseneksi voi liittyä sivun www.raitio.org kautta.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Voisi sanoa, että valitettavasti. Vähän kun ois siitä Ruoholahdenkadun päästä kaartanut enemmän, niin nätisti olisi päässyt ratikka eritasossa autojen haittaamatta Jätkän puolelle.


Itse tuossa vieressä töissä olevana, ja muutoinkin aluetta runsaasti eri suuntiin pyörällä, kävellen ja ratikalla kulkevana voisin sanoa, että koko silta tuntuu oikeastaan aika honolta idealta.

Itse näen alueen suurimpana ongelmana, että Mechelininkatu/Länsilinkki erottaa Ruoholahden ja Jätkän tehokkaasti vanhasta kantakaupungista, mikä heikentää niiden kaupunkimaisuutta ja johtaa lähiömäisempään toimintatapaan. Silta ei auta tätä asiaa ihan kauheasti, vaikka sen ali pääseekin kävelemään sujuvammin. Edelleen kadusta + "puistosta" sen alla ja melualueella muodostuu vahva vallihauta jakamaan kaupunkia. Ja tosiaan ratikat vedetään silti tasoristeykseen, mistä tulee varmasti vaikeuksia.

Jos sillan sijasta olisi rakennettu tunneli, ratikat voisi vetää melkein miten vaan, ja se puistokin kävisi ihan oikeasta puistosta, kun siinä kuulisi puheenkin huutamatta. Pääsy autolla Mechelininkadulta Itämerenkadulle olisi varmaan pitänyt poistaa, mutta se nyt ei ole mikään pääyhteys muutenkaan, aina voi kiertää Porkkalankadun kautta.

Mutta toivotaan, että risteys saadaan toimimaan.

[edit: typofix]

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos sillan siajsta lisi rakennettu tunneli, ratikat voisi vetää melkein mietn vaan, ja se puistokin kävisi ihan oikeasta puistosta, kun siinä kuulisi puheenkin huutamatta. Pääsy autolla Mechelininkadulta Itämerenkadulle olisi varmaan pitänyt poistaa, mutta se nyt ei ole mikään pääyhteys muutenkaan, aina voi kiertää Porkkalankadun kautta.


Niinhän se pitäisikin tehdä, että autot painetaan tunneliin ja kevyt + joukkoliikenne olisi maanpinnassa. Tuntematta Länsilinkin suunnitteluhistoriaa veikkaisin, että juuri noiden liittymien iso määrä on vaikuttanut siihen, että tämä on ratkaistu näin päin. Mechelininkadulle kuitenkin pitää päästä Jätkästäkin.

Jos Meklu olisi saatu tuossa tunneliin, niin Jätkä ja Ruoholahti liittyisivät jo ihan eri tavalla kantakaupunkiin. Puiston sijaan tai lisäksi siihen päälle olisi voinut tehdä pari korttelia asuntoineenkin, tosin vanhan Ruoholahden asukkailta olisi mennyt näköala. Mutta sanotaan vaikka 1-2-kerroksisia liikerakennuksia sitten. Rakennuksilla uusi alue liittyisi jo ihan saumattomasti vanhaan.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ratikkan vaatima Mechelininkadun silta maksoi 10 milliä


Tuota, eihän se silta liity ratikkaan mitenkään. Sen yli menee autoja, ja ali kävelijöitä & pyöräilijöitä. ratikka menee tasoristeyksessä Mechelininkadun yli sillan eteläpuolella (ja vararaide pohjoispuolella).

Minulle on vähän epäselviä sen sillan hyödyt muutenkin. Saatiin sillä kaksi suojatietä poistettua; kai se sitten nopeutti autoliikennettä. Ja kävellessä ei tarvitse odottaa valoissa, eikä pyörälläkään jos vähän kiertää.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Minulle on vähän epäselviä sen sillan hyödyt muutenkin. Saatiin sillä kaksi suojatietä poistettua; kai se sitten nopeutti autoliikennettä. Ja kävellessä ei tarvitse odottaa valoissa, eikä pyörälläkään jos vähän kiertää.


Käsittääkseni sillalla ei haettukaan konkreettisia hyötyjä, vaan se enemmänkin perustuu abstraktimmalla tason käsitepyörittelyyn. Siis: Mechelininkatu tuolla kohtaa muodostaa aikamoisen estevaikutuksen, se tavallaan leikkaa Jätkän ja Ruoholahden irti muusta kantakaupungista. Tarvitaan siis jotain, joka neuloisi näitä takaisin kiinni ja se jokin sitten on tämä silta, taikka paremminkin korkeatasoinen jalankulkuyhteys.

Ja taitaa toimiakin tuo silta juuri näin. Kerran pari paikanpäällä käyneenä voin sanoa, että alikuluksi on tuo yhteys ilmava ja miellyttävä. Jalkaisin on mukavampi ja helpompi mennä. Jos ihmiset kokevat näin yleisemminkin, alkaa tulla konkreettistakin hyötyä. Kun kävely-ympäristö on miellyttävä, kävellään enemmän ja pitempiä matkoja. Kävelyn kulkutapaosuus kasvaa, mikä on kaupungille tietenkin silkkaa säästöä monellakin tapaa. Kun ihmiset kerkeämmin ylittävät Mechelininkadun, paranevat myös kauppojen toimintaedellytykset näillä kulmin. Ehkäpä suorastaan tuon sillan viereiset talot muuttuvat houkutteleviksi kauppapaikoiksi. Siis lähipalvelut paranevat. Jos omien jalkojen sijaan valitaan raitiovaunu, herkästi matkustetaan sitten kerralla keskustaan asti. Metrosta nyt puhumattakaan.

----------


## teme

> Niinhän se pitäisikin tehdä, että autot painetaan tunneliin ja kevyt + joukkoliikenne olisi maanpinnassa. Tuntematta Länsilinkin suunnitteluhistoriaa veikkaisin, että juuri noiden liittymien iso määrä on vaikuttanut siihen, että tämä on ratkaistu näin päin.


Noin se meni. Olisi pitänyt mennä niin että Itämerenkatu olisi suljettu Mechelininkadun päästä, sinne pääsisi sitten vain Porkkalankadun kautta ja olisi voinut tehdä tunnelin. Mut kun ei, ja onhan tuokin toki parannus.

----------


## teme

> Ja taitaa toimiakin tuo silta juuri näin. Kerran pari paikanpäällä käyneenä voin sanoa, että alikuluksi on tuo yhteys ilmava ja miellyttävä. Jalkaisin on mukavampi ja helpompi mennä. Jos ihmiset kokevat näin yleisemminkin, alkaa tulla konkreettistakin hyötyä. Kun kävely-ympäristö on miellyttävä, kävellään enemmän ja pitempiä matkoja. Kävelyn kulkutapaosuus kasvaa, mikä on kaupungille tietenkin silkkaa säästöä monellakin tapaa. Kun ihmiset kerkeämmin ylittävät Mechelininkadun, paranevat myös kauppojen toimintaedellytykset näillä kulmin. Ehkäpä suorastaan tuon sillan viereiset talot muuttuvat houkutteleviksi kauppapaikoiksi. Siis lähipalvelut paranevat. Jos omien jalkojen sijaan valitaan raitiovaunu, herkästi matkustetaan sitten kerralla keskustaan asti. Metrosta nyt puhumattakaan.


Olisikohan se teknisesti mahdollista, tai ylipäänsä järkevää että Ruoholahden metroaseman toinen sisäänkäynti olisi tuolla? Tostahan saisi myös kohtuullisen näppärän vaihdonkin kutosen, ysin (tai mikä sinne Jätkäsaareen meneekään) ja metron välillä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Olisikohan se teknisesti mahdollista, tai ylipäänsä järkevää että Ruoholahden metroaseman toinen sisäänkäynti olisi tuolla? Tostahan saisi myös kohtuullisen näppärän vaihdonkin kutosen, ysin (tai mikä sinne Jätkäsaareen meneekään) ja metron välillä.


No onko se mahdollista vai ei, sitä en osaa sanoa. Mutta kyllä tuo olisi aivan mainio paikka metron sisäänkäynnille. Tusta paikasta ihmiset tulisivat jo Hietalahden torille asti, eli positiiviset vaikutukset säteilisivät huomattavan laajalle.

----------


## j-lu

->Vaikea löytää luotettavaa karttaa, jossa Ruoholahden metrolaiturin sijainti näkyisi tarkalleen, mutta sellainen tuntuma mulla on, että Länsilinkki on toisen sisäänkäynnin sijainniksi liian idässä. Ihan sen perusteella, että mistä alkavat nykyisen sisäänkäynnin liukuportaat ja mihin ne päätyvät, eli suhteellisen keskelle laituria. Tuo liukuportaiden päättyminen keskelle laituria myös viittaisi siihen, ettei toista sisäänkäyntiä ole suunniteltu edes mahdollisuudeksi (kuten esim. Kaisaniemessä ja Sörkassa ilmeisesti on tehty).

Tietysti Länsilinkin kohdalle voi sisäänkäynnin rakentaa, mutta voipi joutua kävelemään maan alla sitten korttelin tai kaksi länteen ennen kuin pääsee liukuportaisiin.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Ja taitaa toimiakin tuo silta juuri näin. Kerran pari paikanpäällä käyneenä voin sanoa, että alikuluksi on tuo yhteys ilmava ja miellyttävä. Jalkaisin on mukavampi ja helpompi mennä. Jos ihmiset kokevat näin yleisemminkin, alkaa tulla konkreettistakin hyötyä. Kun kävely-ympäristö on miellyttävä, kävellään enemmän ja pitempiä matkoja. Kävelyn kulkutapaosuus kasvaa, mikä on kaupungille tietenkin silkkaa säästöä monellakin tapaa. Kun ihmiset kerkeämmin ylittävät Mechelininkadun, paranevat myös kauppojen toimintaedellytykset näillä kulmin. Ehkäpä suorastaan tuon sillan viereiset talot muuttuvat houkutteleviksi kauppapaikoiksi. Siis lähipalvelut paranevat. Jos omien jalkojen sijaan valitaan raitiovaunu, herkästi matkustetaan sitten kerralla keskustaan asti. Metrosta nyt puhumattakaan.


Tätähän sillä varmasti haetaan. Ja hyvä tavoite onkin. En vaan ole ihan varma, onko silta niin hyvä tapa tätä edistää. Melkoinen henkinen vedenjakaja tuo katualue on edelleen. Käytännössä tähän mennessä saldo on enemmän pakkasella, kun yksi suojatie poistettiin, ja Mechelininkadun joutuu nyt ylittämään ilman valoja päästäkseen TDC:n talon ruokalaan kampin puolelle. Tai sitten odottamaan kaksi kiertoa ja kiertämään.

No mutta silta ei toki ole ihan valmis vielä, katsoo miltä tuntuu kesällä; voin sitten raportoida fiiliksen.

Ratikan osalta olisin muuten osin eri mieltä. Ratikkakiskot jäsentävät kaupunkia ja merkkaavat reittejä, joita on luonteva kulkea. jos ei ihan tutimmista paikoista puhuta, niin helpommin tulee kävletyä ratikkakiskon vartta, kuin jotain satunnaista katua. Tietää minne päätyy, eikä eksy helposti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:37 ----------




> Olisikohan se teknisesti mahdollista, tai ylipäänsä järkevää että Ruoholahden metroaseman toinen sisäänkäynti olisi tuolla? Tostahan saisi myös kohtuullisen näppärän vaihdonkin kutosen, ysin (tai mikä sinne Jätkäsaareen meneekään) ja metron välillä.


Tuostahan oli taannoin keskustelua, http://jlf.fi/f13/3966-toisten-sisaa...lle/#post76734

Ei keskustelussa kyllä mihinkään kovin syvällisiin tuloksiin päädytty. Lähinnä, että idea olisi hyvä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tätähän sillä varmasti haetaan. Ja hyvä tavoite onkin. En vaan ole ihan varma, onko silta niin hyvä tapa tätä edistää. Melkoinen henkinen vedenjakaja tuo katualue on edelleen. Käytännössä tähän mennessä saldo on enemmän pakkasella, kun yksi suojatie poistettiin, ja Mechelininkadun joutuu nyt ylittämään ilman valoja päästäkseen TDC:n talon ruokalaan kampin puolelle. Tai sitten odottamaan kaksi kiertoa ja kiertämään.


No eihän sille mitään voi, että kokonaisuus on kovin moottoritiemäinen. Puisto, jonka halkaisee eritasoliittymä. Verrata voi lopputulosta pohjoisempaan osaan Mechelinikatua. Perinteisen bulevardin estevaikutus on koko lailla vaatimattomampi. Vaikkei se suinkaan olematon ole. Asiaa mietiskellessäni tuli mieleen, että miksei tuotakin pätkää olisi voitu toteuttaa perinteisenä puistokatuna. Välityskyky olisi kuitenkin ihan sama kuin nytkin. 

Ehkä jopa voisi ajatella, että liikenne pohjoiseen kulkisi nykyisen Ruoholahdenrannan kohdalla ja etelään taas vastaavasti mahdollisimman lännessä. Väliin jäävä alue olisi sitten perinteinen kaupunkiaukio tai -puisto vaikkapa vähän pariisilaiseen tapaan. Tämä olisi tietenkin siinä määrin vastoin kaikkia mahdollisia suunnittelunormeja, että se jää pelkäksi ajatusleikisksi. Mutta tällainen aukio/puisto olisi juuri se, mikä yhdistäisi uudet kaupunginosat vanhaan kantakaupunkiin. Oleilualueena se ei tietenkään olisi paras mahdollinen, kun liikenne kuitenkin häiritsisi sitä, mutta kokemus meiltä ja muualta osoittaa, että riittävän keskeisellä paikalla olevat aukiot yms. sitten kuitenkin toimivat melko suurestakin liikennehäiriöstä huolimatta. Meiltä esimerkkinä mieleen tulee vaikkapa Kolmen sepän aukio. Saumaa olisi ehkä parille katukahvilalle, mutta ennen kaikkea tuollainen aukio on paikka, jonka ympärille luontevasti keskittyy liikkeitä, ravintoloita ja kahviloita.

Kaikkinensa Länsilinkin kohdalla on paljon potentiaalia. Perinteisesti se on ollut kantakaupungin ja teollisuusalueen reunaa ja siten luonnollisesti reuna-aluetta. Nykytilanteessa se on paikka, joka on helposti tavoitettavissa useammasta kaupunginosasta ja Ruoholahdesta sekä Jätkästä ei oikein edes pääse pois kulkematta ohi. Siis ideaalinen kaupan sijoittumispaikka. Sitä paitsi Hietalahden tori on sen verran lähellä, että se yhdessä uuden aukion kanssa tukisivat toisiaan. Ja tässä mallissa se aukio pitäisi nimetä aivan toisin, sillä ei kukaan mene kahville minnekään länsilinkille.

----------


## teme

> ->Vaikea löytää luotettavaa karttaa, jossa Ruoholahden metrolaiturin sijainti näkyisi tarkalleen, mutta sellainen tuntuma mulla on, että Länsilinkki on toisen sisäänkäynnin sijainniksi liian idässä. Ihan sen perusteella, että mistä alkavat nykyisen sisäänkäynnin liukuportaat ja mihin ne päätyvät, eli suhteellisen keskelle laituria. Tuo liukuportaiden päättyminen keskelle laituria myös viittaisi siihen, ettei toista sisäänkäyntiä ole suunniteltu edes mahdollisuudeksi (kuten esim. Kaisaniemessä ja Sörkassa ilmeisesti on tehty).


Joo, nyt kun asiaa miettii niin tuo olisi jotain 300 metriä pitkä tunneli eli ei ehkä ihan järkevää.

----------


## Kaid

> Joo, nyt kun asiaa miettii niin tuo olisi jotain 300 metriä pitkä tunneli eli ei ehkä ihan järkevää.


En tiedä toisaalta, kyllähän ihmiset kävelevät ihan suhteellisen tyytyväisinä Opintoputkea Kluuvin kauppakeskukselta Kaisaniemen metroasemalle. Olkoonkin, että tuo taitaa olla pituudeltaan vain n. 200 metriä putken päästä varsinaiselle metroasemalle. Väittäisin silti, että Länsilinkin sisäänkäynti olisi sen verran kätevä, että sitä kannattaisi ainakin harkita. Tietenkin vain jos 300 metrin käytävästä saadaan jotensakin viihtyisä ja turvallinen.

----------


## teme

> En tiedä toisaalta, kyllähän ihmiset kävelevät ihan suhteellisen tyytyväisinä Opintoputkea Kluuvin kauppakeskukselta Kaisaniemen metroasemalle. Olkoonkin, että tuo taitaa olla pituudeltaan vain n. 200 metriä putken päästä varsinaiselle metroasemalle. Väittäisin silti, että Länsilinkin sisäänkäynti olisi sen verran kätevä, että sitä kannattaisi ainakin harkita. Tietenkin vain jos 300 metrin käytävästä saadaan jotensakin viihtyisä ja turvallinen.


Vaatisi kyllä että maanalaiselle liiketilalle olisi kysyntää tuolla välillä. Tai sitten jonkun people moverin.  Jos olisi kaksisuuntaratikoita niin tuosta yhdellä raiteella tunnelissa kutonen Ruoholahden metrolaiturille, olisi ainakin yksi kunnollinen laiturilla vaihto metrosta tässä kaupungissa.  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:15 ----------

Mutta tuo pointti opintoputkesta on kyllä hyvä. Metrossahan saa kuljettaa fillareita, tuostahan pääsisi suoraan sinne Baanalle metrosta.

----------


## Skurubisin

> Minulle on vähän epäselviä sen sillan hyödyt muutenkin. Saatiin sillä kaksi suojatietä poistettua; kai se sitten nopeutti autoliikennettä. Ja kävellessä ei tarvitse odottaa valoissa, eikä pyörälläkään jos vähän kiertää.


En nyt tiedä nopeuttiko... kun viime viikolla menin iltaruuhka-aikana 20:llä Erottajalta Katajaharjuun, niin matka-aika oli yli tunnin (normaalisti sivu kestää 20 min). En huomannut mitään muuta häiriötä liikenteessä kuin että Viron laivasta tuleva liikenne oli koko ajan poikittain tukkimassa tuota risteystä.

Skurubisin

----------


## 339-DF

> En nyt tiedä nopeuttiko... kun viime viikolla menin iltaruuhka-aikana 20:llä Erottajalta Katajaharjuun, niin matka-aika oli yli tunnin (normaalisti sivu kestää 20 min). En huomannut mitään muuta häiriötä liikenteessä kuin että Viron laivasta tuleva liikenne oli koko ajan poikittain tukkimassa tuota risteystä.


Mitenköhän mahtaa ysi pärjätä siinä sumpussa sitten? Onhan sillä omat kaistat Jätkän puolella, mutta jos risteys ajetaan tukkoon, kuten Helsingissä liian usein tehdään, niin risteyksen yli pääsy voi olla hankalaa.

----------


## 339-DF

KSV arvioi vuonna 2006, että matka-aika Jätkäsaaresta Kaivokadulle olisi raitiovaunulla 7 min uuden Kampin läpi kulkevan radan kautta. Tämä aika-arvio on synnyttänyt valtavasti keskustelua ja kaikenlaisia väärinkäsityksiä foorumilla, joten ajattelin ruotia tätä vielä vähän.

Jotta kaikki tiedämme, mistä puhutaan ja jotta puhumme samasta asiasta, niin selvennetään ensin muutama seikka. Ohessa on KSV:n kuva, jossa tuo matka-aika-arvio esiintyy. Arvio on Rautatieaseman ratikkapysäkin ja Jätkäsaaren keskuspysäkin eli Saukonpaaden väliseen matkaan kuluva aika raitiovaunulla, joka ajaa reittiä Simonkatu - Ruoholahdenkatu - Länsilinkki - Välimerenkatu. Välimerenkadun rataa saamme odottaa vielä ainakin viisi vuotta, joten aikaa menee, ennen kuin nähdään, mikä matka-aika todellisuudessa tulee olemaan.

Yllä selostettua reittiä pitkin matkan pituudeksi näiden kahden pysäkin välillä tulee pyöreästi 2300 metriä. Jos 2,3 km matka taittuu 7 minuutissa, on keskinopeus 19,7 km/h.

Jos haluamme arvioida arvion paikkansapitävyyttä, arvioimme siis väitettä "Onko 19,7 km/h realistinen matkanopeus raitiovaunulle?"

Kysymykseen ei voi vastata selkeästi kyllä tai ei. Asiaa täytyy hiukan avata.

Sanomattakin on selvää, että jos helsinkiläiset liikennöintikäytännöt pysyvät nykyisinä, liikenneympäristö ei muutu ja liikennevaloetuudet säilyvät samantasoisena kuin tällä hetkellä, niin tuo 7 min matka-aika-arvio on utopiaa. Jos siis lähdemme liikkeelle "koskaan et muuttua saa" –oletuksesta, niin voimme varmuudella sanoa, että Jätkäsaaren keskuksesta ei pääse Kaivokadulle 7 minuutissa.

Toisaalta on kuitenkin niin, ettei tuo 19,7 km/h matkanopeus ole mitenkään mahdoton taikka epärealistinen saavuttaa, jos ollaan valmiita kehittämään raitioliikennettä ja sen toimintaympäristöä. Jos liikennöintikäytäntöjä kehitetään, liikenneympäristöä muutetaan ratikalle suotuisammaksi, valoetuuksista tehdään toimivia ja samalla vähennetään yhden pisteen kautta kulkevien vaunujen määrää, voidaan matkanopeutta nostaa nykytilasta huomattavasti. Tuo 19,7 km/h ei vielä ole hämmästyttävän korkea tai epärealistinen luku, vaan arkipäivää Euroopassa, myös kantakaupunkiraitioteillä. Kehittämiseen olisi viisi vuotta aikaa.

Itse arvioisin, että todellinen matka-aika vuonna 2016-17, kun rata avataan liikenteelle, on noin 11 minuuttia Rautatieaseman pysäkiltä Saukonpaaden pysäkille.

Tiivistetysti:

- 7 min matka-aika nykyisillä käytännöillä on utopiaa
- 7 min matka-aika kehitetyillä käytännöillä ja liikenneympäristöllä on mahdollinen
- itse en usko, että käytännöt ja liikenneympäristö kehittyvät siten, että tuo aika saavutetaan vaan todellinen aika lie noin puolitoistakertainen

----------


## late-

> - 7 min matka-aika kehitetyillä käytännöillä ja liikenneympäristöllä on mahdollinen


Jos laskin oikein, tuolla 2300 metrin pituiseksi kertomallasi matkalla on 7 pysäkinväliä: Kaivokatu-Simonkatu-Kamppi-Ruoholahdenkatu-Länsilinkki-Tyynenmerenkadun risteys-Välimerenkadun puoliväli-Saukonpaasi. Jos näin on ja matkakin on oikein, pysäkkiväli on keskimäärin 330 metriä. Sitäkin olisi pakko muuttaa, jos halutaan päästä perille ripeästi. Toki paljon voi tehdä vielä nykyiselläkin pysäkkivälillä ja kannattaa aloittaa kaikesta muusta kuin pysäkkien lakkauttamisesta.

Arvioisin muuten matka-ajan nykytilanteessa suunnilleen samoin. 1,5 minuuttia per pysäkinväli tuntuu pätevän yllättävän hyvin. Joskus pitää lisätä minuutti ison risteyksen takia. Vastaavasti hyvin vähän käytettyjen pysäkkien välit saattavat mennä nopeamminkin. Länsisataman väliaikaiselle päätepysäkille on tietääkseni arvioitu Kaivokadulta 12 minuuttia.

----------


## Albert

*Suorat mutkiksi Tyynenmerenkadulla.*
Tätähän se on. Ei edes "neitseelliseen" maastoon ja suoralle voida rakentaa raitiotietä ilman mutkia.
Onkohan noissa kaarteissa nyt edes ne pyhästi luvatut siirtymäkaaret?

----------


## 339-DF

Nyt myös Malminrinteen hyvältä näyttävät korotetut kaistat on pilattu, kun etelään vievä autokaista on saanut lopullisen asfalttikerroksensa. Tuo kerros on niin paksu, että rv-kaistan "korotukseksi" on jäänyt noin 4 cm. No, parempi kuin ei mitään.

----------


## risukasa

> No, parempi kuin ei mitään.


Sehän tässä suututtaakin, kun tuo "ei mitään" näyttää meillä edelleen olevan kelvollinen vaihtoehto.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Tulevien talviaikataulujen mukaan linja 8 alkaa kulkea Jätkäsaareen jo 1.1.2012, joten alle puolen vuoden päästä pääseekin jo ratikalla Jätkäsaareen! Tosin aluksi Jätkäsaaren puolella on päättärin lisäksi vain yksi pysäkkipari.

----------


## Albert

Alun perin kasin piti ajaa Jätkään jo tämän vuoden syysliikenteen alusta. Sähkönsyöttöaseman asennuksen viivästyminen  aiheutti muutoksen.

----------


## 339-DF

Jotain omaa HSL on sentään keksinyt. Uudessa aikataulukirjassa, tai ainakin netin pdf-versiossa, on kartta linjan 8 uudesta reitistä. Kartassa on sekaisin vanhoja, käytännössä kadonneita katuja kadunnimineen sekä uusia katuja uusine nimineen. Näistä Tyynenmerenkadun HSL on nimennyt uudelleen Valtamerenkaduksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jotain omaa HSL on sentään keksinyt. Uudessa aikataulukirjassa, tai ainakin netin pdf-versiossa, on kartta linjan 8 uudesta reitistä. Kartassa on sekaisin vanhoja, käytännössä kadonneita katuja kadunnimineen sekä uusia katuja uusine nimineen. Näistä Tyynenmerenkadun HSL on nimennyt uudelleen Valtamerenkaduksi.


Viittaatko Itäiseen Vaihdekujaan ja Valtamerenkatuun? Kyllä se Itäinen Vaihdekuja siellä edelleen minusta hyvin fyysisesti on läsnä, vaikka onkin häviämässä aika pian. Mm. rekkaliikenne terminaaliin on ohjattu sitä kautta, henkilöautot Tyynenmerenkatua. Valtamerenkatu taas on alkuperäinen esitys Tyynenmerenkadulle ja löytyy Jätkäsaaren osayleiskaavastakin.

----------


## 339-DF

Hmm. Mitä nopealla googlaamisella löysin, niin näyttäisi siltä, että tällä hetkellä tuo "Valtamerenkatu" tottelee vielä nimeä Hietasaarenkuja. Sille on ehdotettu jossain kaavoissa nimeksi Valtamerenkatua, mutta sellaista siitä ei kuitenkaan tule, vaan Tyynenmerenkatu. Mitä ilmeisimmin on niin, ettei Helsingissä ole sen paremmin paperilla kuin todellisuudessakaan Valtamerenkatua, ei nyt eikä tulevaisuudessa. Kartassa pitäisi minusta siksi olla joko Hietasaarenkuja tai mieluummin Tyynenmerenkatu, muttei tuollaista kummajaista.

Ne "kadonneet" kadut, joista mainitsin, ovat lähinnä Länsisatamankadun länsipuolella nimettöminä. Oikeasti siellä on sorakasoja ja asvalttikenttiä. No, alue tietysti muuttuu hyvää vauhtia niin että se saattaa tammikuussa hyvinkin muistuttaa enemmän tuota HSL:n karttaa kuin tänä päivänä. Tai sitten päinvastoin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitä ilmeisimmin on niin, ettei Helsingissä ole sen paremmin paperilla kuin todellisuudessakaan Valtamerenkatua, ei nyt eikä tulevaisuudessa.


Korjaus: ei enää, mutta ihan selkeästi se on ollut kadun "virallinen tuleva" nimi. Kuten sanoin, se on osayleiskaavassa, eli jokseenkin virallinen nimi tulevalle kadulle. Tämä siis on minusta lieventävä asianhaara, eli ei HSL:n itse keksimä nimi, vaan vain vanhan suunnitelmakartan vuoksi mukaan tullut nimi.

Ja minusta tällä hetkellä se on jo ihan fyysisesti Tyynenmerenkatu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä siis on minusta lieventävä asianhaara, eli ei HSL:n itse keksimä nimi, vaan vain vanhan suunnitelmakartan vuoksi mukaan tullut nimi.


Joo, se on kyllä myönnettävä, ettei nimi ole HSL:n itse keksimä.

----------


## Tuomask

Tämän päivän Hesarissa (29.7.) on juttu Jätkäsaaresta. Poikkeuksellisesti joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvissä kartoissa ja tiedoissa ei ole tällä kertaa kummemmin huomautettavaa.
Projektinjohtaha Timo Laitisen kommentti Länsisataman rataan liittyen tosin on vähän kummallinen: "Raitiolinjan valmistuminen on viivästynyt, koska yhteys vaatii rakennustöitä myös kaupungin puolella". 
Eli aivan kuin vasta aikataulun laatimisen jälkeen olisi huomattukin, että myös Jätkäsaaren ulkopuolella pitää tehdä töitä että saadaan raitioyhteys keskustaan. Ja käsittääkseni käyttöönottoajankohta on jo melko pitkään ollut elokuu 2012, joten valmistuminen ei ainakaan vielä ole myöhässä. Eikö Raitiossa kerrottu, että hyvällä onnella se olisi mahdollista saada käyttöön jopa etuajassa, eli kesäliikenteen 2012 alusta?

----------


## 339-DF

Virallinen aloitus on "aina" ollut elokuu 2012. Laitinen on kuitenkin omasta näkökulmastaan siinä mielessä oikeassa, että nimenomaan Tasken suunnalta tuli jossain vaiheessa paineita aikaistaa ratikkaa. Asiasta kokoustettiin, mutta kun muuttujia oli niin monta, niin ei se aikaistus ollut kuitenkaan mahdollista, vaikka hyvää tahtoa käsittääkseni löytyi. Oli jäteputkea, sähkönsyöttöasemia jne.

Kesäkuu 2012 ei näytä sekään enää kovin todennäköiseltä. Ymmärtääkseni (tarkistan tämän ennen seuraavaa Raitiota) kaikki kiskot tulevat jo tämän vuoden puolella maahan, kuten on suunniteltu, mutta uuden sähkönsyöttöaseman valmistumisajankohta on aikaisintaan siellä kesäkuussa 2012. HKL ajaa mielellään koeajoja uudella radalla ennen sen avaamista, joten tässä vaiheessa pitäisin todennäköisimpänä tuota elokuuta.

----------


## hylje

Onko toteutuksessa harkittu väliaikaisia sähkönsyöttöasemia rahtikontteina? 

Sellaisen voisi sijoittaa vaikka parkkiruutuun, joita matkan varrella riittää. Töpseli vain seinään (esim. ilmajohtona sähkökeskuksesta) ja vaunut liikkuvat. Rakennustöiden edetessä konttia voi siirtää pois alta, ja pysyvän sähkönsyöttöaseman valmistuttua konttia voi käyttää poikkeustilanteissa ja muita laajennuskohteita tukemaan. Konttiin voisi mahtua myös aggregaatti: olisihan se toisaalta aika kamalaa jos Helsingin ratikat kulkisivat dieselillä.

----------


## Deko

Rakennetaanko Jätkäsaaren raitiotieosuus pikana, eli täysin muusta liikenteestä eristettynä, valoetuuksilla varustettuna tjsp.?

----------


## vristo

> Rakennetaanko Jätkäsaaren raitiotieosuus pikana, eli täysin muusta liikenteestä eristettynä, valoetuuksilla varustettuna tjsp.?


Eihän sellaisia "taruolentoja" osata/haluta/voida rakentaa Helsingissä  :Wink: .

----------


## Deko

> Eihän sellaisia "taruolentoja" osata/haluta/voida rakentaa Helsingissä .


Mutta kai uusi raitiotie kulkemaan täysin omalla, muusta liikenteestä erotetulla kaistallaan esim. Munkkiniemen tapaan? Ei kai siinä ole järkeä että tarkoituksella rakennettaan etanaratikka muun liikenteen sekaan sekoilemaan?  :Laughing:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta kai uusi raitiotie kulkemaan täysin omalla, muusta liikenteestä erotetulla kaistallaan esim. Munkkiniemen tapaan?


Jätkäsaaressa taitaa olla omat, kunnolla erotetut kaistat koko matkalla. Kampin ja Ruoholahden välillä tilanne ei ole yhtä hyvä. Ruoholahdenkadulla käydään autokaistalla toiseen suuntaan kuljettaessa, eikä Ruoholahden ja Kampin välillä ole kunnon fyysisiä erotuksia (puita, ruohoa) kaistojen välillä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jätkäsaaressa taitaa olla omat, kunnolla erotetut kaistat koko matkalla.


Tuo nyt on vähän niin ja näin. Siellä on kyllä omat kaistat. Mutta eivät ne ole mitenkään erityisen kunnolla erotetut. Kaista-alue sinänsä on leveä, sillä keskelle on varattu tilaa jalankulkijoiden keskikorokkeille. Mutta kiskot on sijoitettu aivan kaista-alueen reunoihin, jolloin autokaistan reunassa ajavat/ryhmittyvät raskaat ajoneuvot peileineen ovat ratikan tiellä. Korotukset ovat hyvin maltillisia ja varsinkin Tyynenmerenkadulla kaistan katkovat jatkuvat pikkuisten sivukatujen risteykset. Sivukaduilta ja -kaduille sallitaan kääntyminen joka suuntaan, mikä helsinkiläisessä liikennekulttuurissa merkitsee sitä, että vasemmalle kääntyjät ryhmittyvät ratikkakaistalle odottelemaan kääntymisen edellyttämää koloa autovirrassa. Lisäksi ratikkakaistoilla on tarpeettomia sivuttaissiirtymiä.

Kokonaisuutena sanoisin, että Jätkäsaaren radat olisi voitu toteuttaa paljon paremmin kuin nyt on tehty. Mutta olisi ne voitu toteuttaa paljon huonomminkin.

Malminrinteessä ja Ruoholahdenkadulla ratikan sijoituksen eteen on tehty paljon töitä. Paremminkin olisi voinut mennä, mutta olen silti näihin katuihin aika tyytyväinen. Lähtötilanne kun oli suurin piirtein niin, että ratikka vaan kulkee sekakaistalla koko matkan. Nyt on sentään omaa, korotettua kaistaa tärkeimmillä osuuksilla, vaikka ne kaistat kapeita ovatkin. Tulee olemaan mielenkiintoista nähdä käytännössä, miten esimerkiksi kapeat pyöräkaistat yhdessä 3,0-metristen autokaistojen kanssa toimivat ja miten Ruoholahdenkadulla sujuu bussien ja ratikoiden yhteiselo niinikään minimimittaisilla kaistoilla. Paremmat olosuhteet ratikalla kuitenkin tällä tavoin on kuin mitä sekakaistoilla olisi.

----------


## 339-DF

Muutama päivä sitten kävelin Sähkötalon ohitse Malminrinnettä, ja nyt jalkakäytävän reunakivilinjaa oli muutettu niin että ne muutamat parkkipaikat, joiden piti tulla Sähkötalon eteen, onkin otettu kokonaan pois. Samalla ajorataa on levennetty ja jalkakäytäväkin on leveämpi kuin mitä se olisi muutoin näiden parkkipaikkojen kohdalla ollut. Mielestäni oiva korjaus tuohon ahtaaseen paikkaan.

----------


## risukasa

> Muutama päivä sitten kävelin Sähkötalon ohitse Malminrinnettä, ja nyt jalkakäytävän reunakivilinjaa oli muutettu niin että ne muutamat parkkipaikat, joiden piti tulla Sähkötalon eteen, onkin otettu kokonaan pois. Samalla ajorataa on levennetty ja jalkakäytäväkin on leveämpi kuin mitä se olisi muutoin näiden parkkipaikkojen kohdalla ollut. Mielestäni oiva korjaus tuohon ahtaaseen paikkaan.


Tuo oli se alkuperäinen suunnitelma, johon sitten "joku" vaati ne parkkipaikat.

----------


## GT8N

Jätkäsaaren raitiotien toteutuksesta ei voi sanoa muuta hyvää kuin, että rata ei ole sekakaistaa koko matkan. Siihen se hyvä jääkin. On vuosisadan munaus, että Jätkäsaaren radat tehtiin "perinteiseen" surkeaan á la Helsinki -tyyliin. Mahdollisuudet olisi ollut toteuttaa vaikka minkälaista huipputason modernia raitiotietä ja siihen tukeutuvaa laadukasta kaupunkirakennetta. Onneksi kuitenki päädyttiin turvallisesti toteuttamaan museorataa autokaupunkiin. Kun kuuntelee tarkaan, kuulee idiotismin vuoksi hukkaan valuvan rahan kilinän. 

Jotenkin vielä voi käsittää, että Ruoholahdenkatu ei ollut helpoin kohde sovittaa raitiotie, mutta nykyinen toteutus ei lupaa muuta kuin häiriöaltista liikennettä. Näin talviaikaan lumi paljastaa hyvin ajolinjat. Siten näkee hyvin, kuinka autoliikenne on käyttänyt jo koko talven, ja käyttää edelleen sujuvasti raitiovaunukaistaa oman kaistan "jatkona". Osasyy on tietysti valmiiksi kapealla kaistalla, mutta pääsyy on on pysäköityjen autojen ja niiden ympärille kertyneiden lumimassojen luoma oleellinen kaistan kavennus. Eikä asiaa auta ala-arvoinen katujen kunnossapito. Jos halutaan, että raitioliikenne sujuu Ruoholahdenkadulla edes jotenkin tulevana talvena, on pyhät parkkiruudut poistettava Abrahaminkadun ja Albertinkadun väliltä. Se ei tietenkään ole mahdollista. 

Muodostuu mielenkiintoinen pattitilanne, kun raitiovaunun edessä on jokin ajoneuvo raitiovaunukaistan puolella silloin, kun liikennevalot pysäyttävät Ruoholahdenkadulta tulevan autojonon keskustan suuntaan menevän raitiovaunun vuoksi. Autojono pysähtyy valojen vuoksi, ja raitiovaunu jää jumiin autojonon takia, oman valovaiheensa vuoksi. 

"Raitiovaunukaista"


Leveät ajoneuvot sekä osa henkilöaustoistakin ajaa vapaalla tyylillä. 


Mielenkiinnolla odotan Kamppiin menevien bussien ja Länsiterminaaliin menevien ratikoiden peilien kohtaamisia.


Tyhmempi luulisi, että Kamppi-Itämerenkatu -rataosuus kannattaisi saada liikennöitävään kuntoon mahdollisimman nopeasti, jotta ehdittäisiin saada varoitusvalot toimimaan mahdollisimman hyvin. Valitettavasti aiempien uusien osuuksien koeajoissa ei ole ollut liiemmin kehumista. Esimerkiksi kasin jatkaessa Saukonpaateen, huomattiin vasta ensimmäisen vakioliikenteen vuoron yrittäessä kääntyä Länsisatamankadulle, että _oho_, liikennevalot eivät suostu antamaan ollenkaan nuolta Länsisatamankadulle. Mielenkiinnolla odotan kuinka käy Ruoholahdenkadulla.  :Neutral:

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Jos halutaan, että raitioliikenne sujuu Ruoholahdenkadulla edes jotenkin tulevana talvena, on pyhät parkkiruudut poistettava Abrahaminkadun ja Albertinkadun väliltä. Se ei tietenkään ole mahdollista.


Saattaa ollakin. Liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö vaihtui juuri. Edellisen suurin saavutus oli asukaspysäköinti, ja uudella on taista HSL:ssä ja HKL:ssä.

Munkkivuoressa kokeillaan ensiviikosta alkaen vuoropysäköintiä, jota ei KSV:ssä ennen ole hyväksytty. Samaan tapaan saattaa parkkipolitiikka väistyä muuallakin järjen tieltä. Ainakin jos asiat jaksetaan esittää havainnollisesti ja tarkasti. Uskon, että foorumin joukkoliikennesuunnittelijat edistävät kyllä tätäkin asiaa viraston sisällä. Ja jos ei edisty, niin sitten täytyy kehittää vähän kansalaismielipidettä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Munkkivuoressa kokeillaan ensiviikosta alkaen vuoropysäköintiä, jota ei KSV:ssä ennen ole hyväksytty.


Wow. En olekaan "luonnossa" niitä I- ja II-merkkejä missään nähnyt. Onko niitä edes missään Suomessa (tai ollut)?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Wow. En olekaan "luonnossa" niitä I- ja II-merkkejä missään nähnyt. Onko niitä edes missään Suomessa (tai ollut)?


Miksei olisi? Joensuun ruutukaava-alueen kaduista hyvinkin puolella on vuoropysäköintiä. Ja täällä Tampereellakin ainakin Hervannassa on tällaisia. Kuopioon ne tulivat aivan vähän aikaa sitten. Varmaan on muuallakin, mulle oli paremminkin yllätys, että Helsingissä sitä ei käytetä missään. Vuoropysäköinti on kuitenkin vallan toimiva ratkaisu tietyissä tilanteissa, vaikka silloin kun halutaan kieltää pitkäaikainen pysäköinti, mutta ei ole tarvetta sen kummempaan rajoittamiseen. Ja talvikunnossapitokin helpottuu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö vaihtui juuri.


KSV julkaisi nyt oikein haastattelun. Jännä huomio on tuo yhteiskunnan siirtyminen tuotekeskeisestä palvelukeskeiseen. Se todella saattaa vaikuttaa lopulta myös autoiluun ja autonomistukseen. Auton omistamisesta tulee köyhälistön tuote, kun taas varakkaammilla on varaa hankkia kuljetuspalveluja ja keskittyä olennaiseen.

----------


## Max

> Onko niitä edes missään Suomessa (tai ollut)?


Muistan nähneeni niitä ihan Helsingissä, nimittäin Tattarisuolla, joitakin vuosia sitten. Eikö niitä sitten enää ole siellä?

----------


## Alur

> Wow. En olekaan "luonnossa" niitä I- ja II-merkkejä missään nähnyt. Onko niitä edes missään Suomessa (tai ollut)?


Jos niitä ei Helsingistä ole löytynyt, niin lähin paikka on tainnut olla Porvoo, jossa muutamilla kapeilla tai mäkisillä kaduilla vuoropysäköinti on ollut normaali käytäntö jo vuosikaudet. Esim. Papinkadulla Rauhankadun ja Kaivokadun välillä olevassa mäessä on vuoropysäköinti.

----------


## Max

> Jos niitä ei Helsingistä ole löytynyt...


Löytyy Helsingistä, menkääpä Google Stret Viewlla katsomaan esimerkiksi osoitetta Jäähdytintie 36, Helsinki...

----------


## 339-DF

Tuskin Munkkivuoreen tulee vuoropysäköintimerkkejä. Nehän sallivat/kieltävät pysäköinnin parillisina ja parittomina päivinä. Munkkivuoressa sen sijaan pysäköidään alkuviikko toiselle ja loppuviikko toiselle puolelle katua.

Tattarisuo tuli minullekin mieleen. Sen lisäksi olen nähnyt noita Oulussa. Eivät ne mitään yleisiä kyllä ole.

----------


## Jusa

> Munkkivuoressa sen sijaan pysäköidään alkuviikko toiselle ja loppuviikko toiselle puolelle katua.


Tälläisiä Munkkivuoressa:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos niitä ei Helsingistä ole löytynyt, niin lähin paikka on tainnut olla Porvoo, jossa muutamilla kapeilla tai mäkisillä kaduilla vuoropysäköinti on ollut normaali käytäntö jo vuosikaudet.


Ei olisi tarvinnut niinkään pitkälle mennä. Jostain Kauniaisten ja Espoon rajalta niitä löytää myös.

----------


## Max

Kävelinpäs tuossa alkuviikolla Jätkäsaaren uuden radan päästä päähän; kiskotus näyttää jo ihan valmiilta, mutta ajojohdot puuttuvat. Milloinkas liikenne aloitettaisiin?  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Elokuussa, kun sähkönsyöttöasema on valmis. Heinäkuussa koeajellaan.

----------


## Jusa

> Elokuussa


Joskus kyllä toivoisi ihmeiden tapahtumista.
Olisi kyllä erittäin tärkeätä, että tämä odotetuin rata saataisiin liikennöitäväksi jo kesäliikenteen alusta.
Menee taasen yksi matkailukausi ärräpäiksi HKL maineelle.
Olisi tämä saannut valmistua ennen Saukopaaden kasi-rataa.

----------


## Max

> Menee taasen yksi matkailukausi ärräpäiksi HKL maineelle.
> Olisi tämä saannut valmistua ennen Saukopaaden kasi-rataa.


Terminaalilta palailin muuten takaisin päin bussilla 15A rautatieasemalle, eikä kestänyt kuin 20 minuuttia. Juna Tikkurilaan 14 minuuttia...

----------


## 339-DF

En ole Jusan kanssa eri mieltä. Ja luulen että Verkkiksen Seppäläkin odottaa ysiä malttamattomana. Mutta pidetään kuitenkin mielessä se, että HKL-Suy aikanaan halusi, että ysin jatke toteutuisi joskus vasta paljon paljon myöhemmin. Oikeasti varmaan halusivat, ettei se toteudu ollenkaan. No, jostain tuli mahtikäsky ja Suy:kin joutui ottamaan lusikan kauniiseen käteen ennen lakkauttamistaan. Eli itse asiassa 2012 on hurjan paljon aikaisemmin kuin mitä "alun perin" kaavailtiin.

----------


## Jusa

> No, jostain tuli mahtikäsky


Tiedä sitten mistä taholta tuli mahtikäsky, mutta kyllä nuo tosi huonot yhteydet hiertävät sekä matkustajia että laivayhtiöitä.
Taitaa paikallinen "lelukauppakin" odottaa ysin saapumista!

----------


## late-

> Menee taasen yksi matkailukausi ärräpäiksi HKL maineelle.


Näin saattaa käydä, vaikka syy ei ole HKL:n. HKL:n puolesta raitiotie olisi ollut rakennettavissa nopeamminkin. Tahdin määrää radan alla ja ympärillä olevien katujen valmistuminen. Nythän kiskot on saatu maahan, mutta katuympäristöt eivät todellakaan ole raitiovaunun mentävässä kunnossa.

Sähkönsyöttöasemakin olisi ollut mahdollista rakentaa nopeammin, jos sille olisi ollut ajoissa paikka vapaana.

----------


## GT8N

Tänään havaitsin, että Kekkosenkadun ja Malminrinteen välille on asennettu poikittaiset kannatinlangat. Lisäksi Ruoholahdenkadun alkupäässä oli jo muutama kannatinlangan kiinnike talon seinässä. Myönteistä, että projekti heräilee talvihorroksesta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tänään havaitsin, että Kekkosenkadun ja Malminrinteen välille on asennettu poikittaiset kannatinlangat.


Ainakin tiistai-iltana niitä asennettiin paikalleen.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Tahdin määrää radan alla ja ympärillä olevien katujen valmistuminen.


Varsinkin Ruoholahdenkatuahan pompoteltiin virastosta toiseen ja palautettiin liikennesuuunnitelmaa ym. Nyt kun se valmistui, niin heti pitikin tehdä Albertinkadulle yksisuuntaistus kun liikenneympyrä meni tukkoon. Ja nyt kuulema pitäisi saada bussipysäkki lapinrinteen ja Stokkan hallin tunnelin väliin (näin sanoi katusuunnittelija).

Suhtaudun vähän epäilyksellä Ruoholahdenkadun toimintaan jahka raitioliikenne alkaa. Sitten kun länsiväylän bussit aikanaan lopettavat, voi olla seuraava uudistuskierros edessä, ja veikkaan että autoliikenne saa siirtyä naapurikaduille.

----------


## late-

> Ja nyt kuulema pitäisi saada bussipysäkki lapinrinteen ja Stokkan hallin tunnelin väliin (näin sanoi katusuunnittelija).


Yksi kompromissi Ruoholahdenkadun suunnittelussa oli juuri bussipysäkkien pois jättäminen. Länsimetronhan piti valmistua 2013, jolloin bussilinjat poistuvat. Väliajan ysi palvelee useimpia matkoja, mutta yhteydet Ruoholahdenkadun ympäristöstä Lauttasaareen heikentyisivät. Tätä pidettiin aikoinaan hyväksyttävän ratkaisuna, mutta jonkun mieli on sittemmin tainnut muuttua.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tänään havaitsin, että Kekkosenkadun ja Malminrinteen välille on asennettu poikittaiset kannatinlangat. Lisäksi Ruoholahdenkadun alkupäässä oli jo muutama kannatinlangan kiinnike talon seinässä.


Minusta oli mukava nähdä, että Malminrinteessä on käytetty osin myös vanhoja trollikoiden kannatinlankojen koukkuja, samoin kuin Fredalla tehtiin.

----------


## GT8N

> Malminrinteessä on käytetty osin myös vanhoja trollikoiden kannatinlankojen koukkuja


 Näin on, pääsivätpähän hyötykäyttöön.

Päivän havaintona, että Jätkäsaaren pelastusaseman ja Länsiterminaalin välille on ilmestynyt kannatinlankoihin rissapyörät ilmajohtojen vetoa varten.

----------


## 339-DF

http://haltia.blogspot.fi/2012/07/ra...in-jatkon.html

Haltian kiskotyössä on luettavissa HKL:n tiedote, jonka mukaan ysin uudisradan jännite kytketään 13.7. ja sen jälkeen alkavat huolto- ja koeajot.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> 13.7.


Lupaavasti valittu päivä  :Smile:  (ei niin että olisin oikeasti kuullut mitään, minkä perusteella odottaa vaikeuksia...)

----------


## GT8N

Ruoholahdenkadulle ilmestyi muutama aika sitten kaupungin suuntaan menevän "ratikkakaistan" reunalle liikennekartiot. Siksi leveät ajoneuvot, kuten bussit eivät ole pystyneet ottamaan lisätilaa entiseen tapaan ratikkakaistan puolelta ja ajavat siten lähes kävelyvauhtia Abrahaminkadun risteyksen jälkeen pysäköityjen autojen peilejä varoen. Kun nuo kourallinen pysäköintipaikkoja aiheuttavat jatkuvaa haittaa liikenteelle myös kesällä, tulisi ne välittömästi poistaa. Se ei varmasti onnistu, sillä ne ovat kaupungin ainoat pysäköintipaikat.

Olen myös pidemmän aikaa katsellut rakennettujen raitiovaunupysäkkien lyhyyttä. Piruuttani mittasin "Ruoholahden villat" -pysäkin laiturien tasaisen osuuden (eli ilman päädyn viisteitä). Ja enpä edes hämmästynyt tulosta. Länsisataman suuntaan 25,05m ja kaupungin suuntaan 26,50m. Eli ihan mainio suoritus, kun edes MLNRV -vaunut eivät mahdu kokonaan Länsisataman suunnan pysäkille. Puhumattakaan tulevista Transtechin vaunuista (tai kaksinajosta).

On myös mukavaa, että Ruoholahdenkadulle saatiin liikennevalosumppu. Bussiliikenne muuttuu varmasti sujuvammaksi, kun ne jonottavat ja pysähtelevät valoihin tämänhetkisen jouhevaan liikennevalottomaan liikenteeseen nähden. Ja pääsevätpä jalankulkijatkin kävelemään turvallisesti päin punaisia ratikkavaloissa. 

Ja mihinkäs raitiovaunuilla olisikaan kiire. Kuten olemme Raitio -lehdestä voineet lukea, on HSL:ssäkin nostettu kädet pystyyn:



> Koska kokemus on osoittanut, että liikennevaloja tuskin saadaan etuuksineen käyttökuntoon linjaliikenteen alkaessa, on HSL:ssä päädytty lisäämään ysille aiemmista kaavailuista poiketen vielä erillinen ruuhkavuoro. Siten ysillä on elokuussa ruuhka-aikaan liikenteessä yhdeksän vuoroa ja kierrosaika huimat 90 minuuttia.


Näin saadaan mukavasti taas kasvatettua raitioliikenteen tuotantokustannuksia, mutta ei haittaa ollenkaan, kun säästöjä voi hakea vaikkapa karsimalla ylikuormitetuilta neloselta ja kympiltä vuoroja.

Muistaakseni  sanoin jotain  liikennevaloista helmikuussa.

Kuten tiedetään, on raitioliikenne käytännössä lainsäädännön ulkopuolella. Jos (ja kun) Malminrinteen-Lapinlahdenkadun-Ruoholahdenkadun -risteyksen varoitusvalot eivät välttämättä toimi (varsinkaan LIVAttomilla vaunuilla), ollaan raitiovaununkuljettajan oikeusturvan kannalta mielenkiinoisessa tilanteessa silloin kun raitiovaunu tulee "vastavirtaan" ja joku tunari rysäyttää päin vaunua.

On myös ihan linjaan sopiva älynvälähdys jättää poikkeusvaihteiden osuuksien sähköistäminen johonkin hamaan tulevaisuuteen. Kun vaihteille osataan laskea kaikki mahdolliset ja mahdottomat kustannukset niin on hienoa, kun niitä ei voi käyttää sitä varten, miksi ne on olemassa. Vai pitääkö jonkin vaunun ajaa virrotin solmuun kuten taannoin, ennenkuin poikkeusreiteille liikenee muutama metri ajojohtoa?

Olisi mukava kuulla saksalaisen raitiotieinsinöörin lausunto Länsisataman raitiotien teknisestä toteutuksesta. Jos Saksassa tehtäisiin moderni raitiotie uuteen usean kummenentuhannen asukkaan kaupunginosaan, olisi Länsisataman raitiotie korkeintaan varoittava erimerkki täydellisestä epäonnistumisesta ratatekniikassa sekä liikennesuunnittelussa.

Kuten Veikko Lavi lauloi: _joku viisauden taitaa - tyhmyydelle ei löydy laitaa_.

----------


## jodo

"Kun ei ole tottunut parempaan, tyydytään huonompaan."

----------


## hmikko

Saukonpaaden ja Länsisataman radat muuten puuttuvat Wikipedian ratikkakartasta. Liekö kaavion tekijä foorumilla?

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsingin_raitioliikenne

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsinki_tram

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Liekö kaavion tekijä foorumilla?


Kyllähän tuo tekijä aika säännöllisesti täällä keskustelee. Mutta odotetaan nyt rauhassa, kyllä se sinne ennen pitkää varmaan ilmestyy. Sen verran hyvä ja selkeä, etten toivo ihan minkä tahansa kartantapaisen vaihtoehdon sitä korvaavan, vaan että nykyinen päivitetään ja ladataan sivulle, toivottavasti SVG-tiedostona.

----------


## Kaid

Kaavion tekijä oli unohtanut koko jutun, varsinkin kun kasin reitin muuttuessa kone jossa on sekä alkuperäiset tiedostot että ainoa ohjelma jolla niihin pääsee käsiksi oli huollossa. Päivittelen karttoja kunhan kerkiän.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaavion tekijä oli unohtanut koko jutun, varsinkin kun kasin reitin muuttuessa kone jossa on sekä alkuperäiset tiedostot että ainoa ohjelma jolla niihin pääsee käsiksi oli huollossa. Päivittelen karttoja kunhan kerkiän.


Eikä kannata pitää turhaa kiirettä, vaan tehdä sitten saman tien ysin uusi reitti ja 2/3-linjat uusiksi.

----------


## Kaid

No, kun pääsin käsiksi alkuperäiseen tiedostoon oli työmäärä sen verran pieni, että päivitin kaavioon kasin uuden reitin. Muut muutokset tulevat (toivottavasti) sitten, kunhan tulevat ajankohtaisiksi.

----------


## kuukanko

Ruoholahdenkadulla on parhaillaan kaivinkone puhdistamassa uusien raitiokiskojen uria.

----------


## hmikko

Seuraa ummikon tyhmä kysymys, jota on jo ehkä käsitelty ketjussa, mutta en yhtäkkiä löytänyt: Rattivaunun toiseen ketjuun linkkaamissa kuvissa näkyy yhteys Länsiterminaalin radalta kutosen silmukkaan, mutta miksi se on tehty "yksisuuntaiseksi"? Siis nähdäkseni Länsiterminaalilta pääsee ajamaan kutosen silmukkaan, mutta toiseen suuntaan menee peruutteluksi. Kalevankatu on ahdas, mutta tyhmempi luulisi, että tuossa kohtaa Ruoholahdenrannan/Hietalahdenrannan liikennevihreille olisi mahtunut tekemään kiskoille kaarteita.

----------


## hylje

Kyllä siinä on molemmat radat kutosen päättärin ja Länsisataman välillä. Huomaa kaksoisraiteet kuvaajan takana oleviin taaksevedettyihin vaihteisiin. Vaihteet kutosen päättäriltä Kamppiin päin puuttuvat.

----------


## hmikko

I see. Katsoin sarjassa pari pykälää myöhempää kuvaa kutosen silmukasta, jossa toista raidetta ei näy, mutta se johtui vaan näköjään kuvan rajauksesta. Menin tuosta ohikin männä viikolla, mutta mitään muistikuvia ei ilmeisesti aivoihin tarttunut.

Poikkeusreitillä kutosen päättäriltä Länsiterminaaliin päinvastaiset suunnat kulkevat aika reippaan pätkän erillään, mutta poikkeusreitin kai pitääkin olla vähän hämmentävä.

----------


## Albert

> Huomaa kaksoisraiteet kuvaajan takana oleviin taaksevedettyihin vaihteisiin. Vaihteet kutosen päättäriltä Kamppiin päin puuttuvat.


Tämä ei nyt niin kamalan tärkeää ole. Mutta ne ovat vaihteita, joissa on eteen vedetty kielisovitus.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kulkeeko ratikat muuten koko tuon uuden osuuden omilla kaistoillaan Kamppia lukuunottamatta?

----------


## GT8N

> Kulkeeko ratikat muuten koko tuon uuden osuuden omilla kaistoillaan Kamppia lukuunottamatta?


Ruoholahdenkadulla ja Jätkäsaaressa on raitiovaunuilla "omaa kaistaa", eli sitä samaa täysin liian kapeaa kuin kaikkialla muuallakin kaupungissa. Poukkoilevia autoja ja raskaan kaluston peilejä saa varoa koko osuudella. Ja Jätkäsaaressa tunnetusti kulkee melko paljon ammattiliikenteen ajoneuvoja. Eli rata on koko osuudeltaan sitä samaa surkeaa hidasratikkaa. Se on parasta mitä täällä osataan tehdä.  :Sad:

----------


## 339-DF

Aika lyhyeksi näyttää koeajoaika jäävän. Työvaunun pitäisi päästä Jätkään ensi viikon alkupäivinä, mutta 30.7. alkaen Simonkatu onkin sitten kiinni 12.8. asti katulämmityksen korjaustöiden vuoksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aika lyhyeksi näyttää koeajoaika jäävän. Työvaunun pitäisi päästä Jätkään ensi viikon alkupäivinä, mutta 30.7. alkaen Simonkatu onkin sitten kiinni 12.8. asti katulämmityksen korjaustöiden vuoksi.


Eikö sinne ollut Fredalta kääntyviä vaihteita?

----------


## risukasa

> Eikö sinne ollut Fredalta kääntyviä vaihteita?


Ei ole, mutta kyllähän noiden UKK:n vaihteiden taakse pääsee peruuttamaan Fredaltakin päin. Jaksoerotin joudutaan vaan asentamaan jonnekin UKK:lle, jos Simonkadun työt edellyttävät sähköjen katkaisua.

----------


## Jusa

> Eikö sinne ollut Fredalta kääntyviä vaihteita?


Tosin vielä ei ole kerrottu vaikuttaako katulämmityksen korjaus myös raitiovaunuliikenteeseen.
Onko lämmitys myös kiskojen alla?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tosin vielä ei ole kerrottu vaikuttaako katulämmityksen korjaus myös raitiovaunuliikenteeseen.
> Onko lämmitys myös kiskojen alla?


Se on nimenomaan kiskojen alla Simonkadun mäessä helpottamassa kulkua jyrkässä mäessä. Muistaakseni autokaistoja ei ole lämmitetty. Ja vaikuttaa  3T kulkee Arkadiankatua.

----------


## risukasa

> Se on nimenomaan kiskojen alla Simonkadun mäessä helpottamassa kulkua jyrkässä mäessä. Muistaakseni autokaistoja ei ole lämmitetty. Ja vaikuttaa  3T kulkee Arkadiankatua.


Ratikoiden käyttämä kaistahan on bussikaista, eli kadulla on neljä kaistaa autoille. Ajorata on lämmitetty koko leveydeltään, mutta ei alhaalta ylös asti, vain Lasipalatsinaukion/Forumin hallin liittymän paikkeille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikoiden käyttämä kaistahan on bussikaista, eli kadulla on neljä kaistaa autoille. Ajorata on lämmitetty koko leveydeltään, mutta ei alhaalta ylös asti, vain Lasipalatsinaukion/Forumin hallin liittymän paikkeille.


Siis Manskulta Forumin parkkihallille vai parkkihallilta Annankadulle?

----------


## risukasa

> Siis Manskulta Forumin parkkihallille vai parkkihallilta Annankadulle?


Siis alaosa. ꟿꟿꟿꟿꟿ

----------


## Albert

Simonkatu 30.9.2008:
http://www.raitio.org/news/uukuva08/3009/simon1.jpg
http://www.raitio.org/news/uukuva08/3009/simon2.jpg
http://www.raitio.org/news/uukuva08/3009/simon3.jpg
http://www.raitio.org/news/uukuva08/3009/simon4.jpg

----------


## 339-DF

Ensimmäinen koeajo raitiovaunulla Länsiterminaaliin tehtiin tänään. Työvaunu 2010 lähti Vallilasta klo 9 maissa. Uudisrata ajettiin kävelyvauhtia läpi. Työvaunun edellä kulki torniauto seuraamassa virroittimen kulkua ajolangalla. Koeajo sujui hyvin ja vailla yllätyksiä. SRS-uutisiin tulee kuvia.

Kannattaa liikuskella noilla main tämän viikon aikana. Huomenna työvaunu käy hiomassa ja puhdistamassa radan ja loppuviikosta radalla käyvät ainakin nivelvaunu ja variotram. Sitten tuleekin taas taukoa, kun Simonkadun työt katkaisevat liikenteen 30.7. alkaen.

Poikkeusyhteyksien ajolangat pyritään vetämään 13.8. mennessä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Vielä perjantaina näkyi tällainenkin tapaus. Jotain lähti kuljettaja viereiseen liikkeeseen viemään tai hakemaan. Toivottavasti vähenevät koeajojen myötä, jotta taulapäätkin alkavat ymmärtää, että nyt tässä oikeasti kulkee junia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Työvaunu 2010 lähti Vallilasta klo 9 maissa. Uudisrata ajettiin kävelyvauhtia läpi.


Vielä klo 8:30 jälkeen Ruoholahdenkadun kiskonuria puhdistettiin. Rata todellakin alkoi näyttää liikennekelpoiselta.

----------


## Albert

> Ensimmäinen koeajo raitiovaunulla Länsiterminaaliin tehtiin tänään. Työvaunu 2010 lähti Vallilasta klo 9 maissa. Uudisrata ajettiin kävelyvauhtia läpi. Työvaunun edellä kulki torniauto seuraamassa virroittimen kulkua ajolangalla. Koeajo sujui hyvin ja vailla yllätyksiä. SRS-uutisiin tulee kuvia.


*SRS-uutiset!* Nyt on kuvia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Linjaoppaassa on muuten merkitty ajoajaksi Länsiterminaali-Rautatieasema 7 minuuttia (tosin toiseen suuntaan 9 min). Eikös tuo ollut se KSV:nkin virallinen arvaus ratikkaa piirrettäessä? Nyt sitten käytännössä nähdään, miten äijän käy...

----------


## 339-DF

Länsiterminaaliin on tänään ajettu koeajoja oikein urakalla. Aamulla 9.20 aikoihin työvaunu 2010 sekä vaunu 205 koeajoivat radan. 205 oli siten ensimmäinen linjaliikennevaunu uudisradalla. Klo 10 aikoihin vaunu 82 eli välipala aloitti koekierroksen uudisradalla.

Vielä ovat vuorossa pitkä manne sekä laihialainen, tällä tietoa vaunut 162 ja 12. Jos liikutte tuolla päin, niin olkaahan valppaina!

Yllätyksiä ei tullut. Johonkin tolppaan otti peili vähän kiinni, korjautuu tolppaa hiukan siirtämällä. Tyynenmerenkadun raitiovaunukaistan ahtaus ei yllättänyt, siinä tullaan menemään hissukseen, kun rekkojen ja bussien peilit ovat jatkuvasti tiellä. Ei ole "korotuksesta" paljon iloa.

Jätkäsaarenlaiturilla on kaivettu jo kertaalleen asennetut reunakivet ylös. Mitähän tässä on tapahtumassa? Toivottavasti ei ainakaan kavenneta ratikkakaistaa, tämä kun on ainoa uudisradan (vanhalla) suositusleveydellä toteutettu osuus, jossa todennäköisyys osua niihin sivupeileihin on edes vähän pienempi kuin Tyynenmerenkadulla.

----------


## rvk1249

Kello 11:20 käväisin HKL 162:lla Länsiterminaalissa.

----------


## Resiina

> Ensimmäinen koeajo raitiovaunulla Länsiterminaaliin tehtiin tänään. Työvaunu 2010 lähti Vallilasta klo 9 maissa. Uudisrata ajettiin kävelyvauhtia läpi. Työvaunun edellä kulki torniauto seuraamassa virroittimen kulkua ajolangalla. Koeajo sujui hyvin ja vailla yllätyksiä. SRS-uutisiin tulee kuvia.
> 
> Kannattaa liikuskella noilla main tämän viikon aikana. Huomenna työvaunu käy hiomassa ja puhdistamassa radan ja loppuviikosta radalla käyvät ainakin nivelvaunu ja variotram. Sitten tuleekin taas taukoa, kun Simonkadun työt katkaisevat liikenteen 30.7. alkaen.
> 
> Poikkeusyhteyksien ajolangat pyritään vetämään 13.8. mennessä.


Juuri sopivasti 53 vuotta ja 53 päivää linjan 6 reitin muutoksesta jolloin Marian sairaalelle kulkenut linjaosuus lakkautettiin. 6 alkoi kulkea Hietalahteen nykyistä reittiä 01.06.1959

----------


## risukasa

> Linjaoppaassa on muuten merkitty ajoajaksi Länsiterminaali-Rautatieasema 7 minuuttia (tosin toiseen suuntaan 9 min). Eikös tuo ollut se KSV:nkin virallinen arvaus ratikkaa piirrettäessä? Nyt sitten käytännössä nähdään, miten äijän käy...


Vilkkaaseen aikaan veikkaisin viisi minuuttia lisää tuohon. Toisinaan kymmenenkin minuuttia, jos autoliikenteessä on jotain erityistä tökkimistä. Suunnilleen sen verran tasausaikaa yksi ylimääräinen vuoro myös tuo linjalle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vielä ovat vuorossa pitkä manne sekä laihialainen, tällä tietoa vaunut 162 ja 12. Jos liikutte tuolla päin, niin olkaahan valppaina!


Vaunu #12 ajoi Malminrinnettä ylöspäin tasan klo 12. Vastakkaiseen suuntaan ei olisikaan ollut ajamista, sillä kiskoille oli pysäköity henkilöauto.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaunu #12 ajoi Malminrinnettä ylöspäin tasan klo 12. Vastakkaiseen suuntaan ei olisikaan ollut ajamista, sillä kiskoille oli pysäköity henkilöauto.


Näyttikö samalta kuin Elmon kuvassa? Melkein toivoisi että se olisi sama, niin olisi vain yksi opetettava... Jos se auto olisi siinä myös media-ajon aikana, voisi näyttää medialle vähän raitioliikenteen arkipäivää.

----------


## hezec

> Näyttikö samalta kuin Elmon kuvassa? Melkein toivoisi että se olisi sama, niin olisi vain yksi opetettava...


Uskallan veikata, että ei. Viime aikoina melkein joka kerta kun olen mennyt kohdasta ohi, joku on pysäköinyt kiskoille. Viimeisin oli BMW-katumaasturi, joka on kyllä etenkin siinä kohdassa varsinainen piittaamattoman pröystäilyn perikuva. Mutta eipä muualla kaupungissa noin räikeää käytöstä näy, joten eivätköhän ihmiset opi kunhan liikenne alkaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Näyttikö samalta kuin Elmon kuvassa? Melkein toivoisi että se olisi sama, niin olisi vain yksi opetettava... Jos se auto olisi siinä myös media-ajon aikana, voisi näyttää medialle vähän raitioliikenteen arkipäivää.


Saattoi muuten jopa olla. Hyvin samantapainen joka tapauksessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Uskallan veikata, että ei. Viime aikoina melkein joka kerta kun olen mennyt kohdasta ohi, joku on pysäköinyt kiskoille.


Mä taas olen Ruoholahdenkadulla ihan säännönmukaisesti huomannut, että pysäköintiä on silläkin puolella katua, jolla kiskot ovat lähes kadun reunassa. Mutta eiköhän nuo opi, oppivat ne muuallakin. Sen sijaan toivoa sopii, että Ruoholahdenkadun sallituille parkkipaikoille autonsa jättävät oppivat jättämään riittävästi rakoa kiskoihin.




> Vilkkaaseen aikaan veikkaisin viisi minuuttia lisää tuohon. Toisinaan kymmenenkin minuuttia, jos autoliikenteessä on jotain erityistä tökkimistä.


Onko se Ruoholahdenkatu tosiaan niin ruuhkainen vieläkin, liikennevalojen poistamisen jälkeen? Nyt sitä ei pääse havainnoimaan näin heinäkuiseen loma-aikaan, mutta mun mielestä siinä ei ole iltaruuhkan aikaan ihan niin pahoja autojonoja ollut kuin takavuosina.

Te, jotka ajatte esim. 65A- ja 66A-busseja, mitkä kokemukset teillä on Ruoholahdenkadusta ruuhka-aikaan? Ihan toivotonko?




> Ruoholahdenkadulle ilmestyi muutama aika sitten kaupungin suuntaan menevän "ratikkakaistan" reunalle liikennekartiot. Siksi leveät ajoneuvot, kuten bussit eivät ole pystyneet ottamaan lisätilaa entiseen tapaan ratikkakaistan puolelta ja ajavat siten lähes kävelyvauhtia Abrahaminkadun risteyksen jälkeen pysäköityjen autojen peilejä varoen. Kun nuo kourallinen pysäköintipaikkoja aiheuttavat jatkuvaa haittaa liikenteelle myös kesällä, tulisi ne välittömästi poistaa. Se ei varmasti onnistu, sillä ne ovat kaupungin ainoat pysäköintipaikat.


Tuli tänään mieleen: jos poistaminen on vaikeaa, niin entä "siirtäminen"? Lapinlahdenkadun bussipysäkithän poistuvat käytöstä pysyvästi, kun bussin 55 reitti muuttuu elokuussa. Niiden kohdalla kai voisi sallia jatkossa pysäköinnin ja vastaavasti kieltää sen Ruoholahdenkadulla. Pysäkit eivät nytkään ole käytössä, mutta olettaisin pysäköinnin vielä olevan kiellettyä niiden kohdalla.

----------


## GT8N

> Näyttikö samalta kuin Elmon kuvassa? Melkein toivoisi että se olisi sama, niin olisi vain yksi opetettava... Jos se auto olisi siinä myös media-ajon aikana, voisi näyttää medialle vähän raitioliikenteen arkipäivää.


Olisi kyllä ihan suotavaa esitellä medialle Helsinkiläisen liikennekulttuurin helmiä...

Pysäköinti raitiovaunukaistalle Malminrinteessä ja Ruoholahdenkadulla on ollut täysin yleistä ja laajamittaista siitä lähtien kun kiskotyöt päättyivät. Parhaimmillaan kaduilla on ollut yhtäaikaa kiskoille pysäköitynä lähes kymmenen ajoneuvoa kuorma-autoista alkaen. 

Toki pysäköinti raitiotielle on yksiselitteisesti kiellettyä on siinä liikennettä tai ei. Parkkipirkkoja saati kaupunkia ei vain ole kiinnostanut puuttua härskiin pysäköintiin lainkaan. Ilmeisesti on mukavampaa hinailla HE 125:lla pois autoja ensimmäisinä liikennepäivinä, kun on opetettu autoilijoille, että ratikkakaistalle voi pysäköidä täysin mielensä mukaan ilman pelkoa mistään sanktioista.

Ruoholahdenkadun sujuvuuteen liittyen täytyy todeta, että se on toiminut huomattavasti paremmin ilman liikennevaloja, vaikkakin ruuhka-aikana liikenneympyrät ruuhkautuvat. Odotan pelonsekaisin tuntein Ruoholahdenakulle asennettujen liikennevalojen käyttöönottoa. Ne yhdessä ratikoiden palokuntavalojen kanssa puurouttavat liikenteen todennäköisesti yhtä huonolle tolalle, kuten aiemmin, tosin nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen vahingoksi. Eikä ratikoiden varoitusvaloissa sinällään mitään, mutta kun autoilijat eivät yksinkertaisesti niiden merkitystä ymmärrä tai piittaa lainkaan. Lähin paikka missä voi todeta, ettei palokuntavaloista saada suunniteltua hyötyä, on Simonkatu. Vaikka valot syttyvätkin liian myöhään, haittaavat silti eteen kiilaavat ja risteyksen tukkivat liikennesääntöjä rikkovat autoilijat.

Ruoholahdenkadun ja Malminrinteen välinen liikenneympyrä tulee olemaan ongelma, kun jokin leveä ajoneuvo on raitiovaunukaistan puolella raitiovaunun edessä, kun raitiovaunun varoitusvalot syttyvät jää ratikka edessään olevan autojonon taakse mottiin.

Mitä tulee parkkipaikkoihin Ruoholahdenkadulla, voi niitä toki korvata lähikaduilla, mutta en näe sitä mitenkään tarpeellisena. Tärkeillä joukkoliikenneväylillä ei yksinkertaisesti ole mitään mitään syytä järjestää kadunvarsipysäköintiä. Eihän muillakaan tärkeillä väylillä ole sallittu liikenteen sujuvuutta heikentäviä kadunvarsipaikkoja. Lisäksi Ruoholahdenkadun parkkipaikkojen määrästä saatu "hyöty" suhteessa niiden jatkuvasti aiheuttamaan ja raitioliikenteen alkaessa yhä vakavampaan haittaan nähden on mitätön.

Ennen raitioliikenteen alkua Ruoholahdenkadulla voi jokainen käydä havainnoimassa, että parkkipaikkojen kohdalla kaupunkiinmenevän raiteen autokaistan puoleinen kisko kiiltää, kun ratikkakaistaa käytetään jatkuvasti autokaistan jatkeena. Esimerkiksi busseista mutu-otannalla n. 95% ottaa vuodenajasta riippumatta tilaa (jo valmiiksi liian kapealta) ratikkakaistalta. 

Mutta virkamiehillä ja "kaupunginosa-aktiiveilla" löytyy varmasti tuhat syytä miksi tulee mailmanloppu jos Ruoholahdenkadun parkkipaikat poistetaan.

Viikon verran voisi 65A:ta ajaa panssarivaunuilla ja ysiä rautatietykeillä niin alkaisivat autoilijat oppimaan tavoille.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Compact

> Vaunu #12 ajoi Malminrinnettä ylöspäin tasan klo 12. Vastakkaiseen suuntaan ei olisikaan ollut ajamista, sillä kiskoille oli pysäköity henkilöauto.


Kun Sanna hieman antoi vinkistä äänimerkkiä kärryn ohitustilanteessa, niin täältä http://maps.google.fi/maps?q=helsink...316.88,,1,3.84 liikehuoneistosta tuli muuan ei-suomalainen mies kiireenvilkkaa ulos ja lähti siirtämään autoaan heti pois raiteelta. Auto oli siis jonkun maahanmuuttaja-bisnesmiehen tai kaverinsa kärry, ja pysäköimistottumukset olivat siis kaukaa etelän-ulkomailta hankitut.

----------


## kouvo

> Viikon verran voisi 65A:ta ajaa panssarivaunuilla ja ysiä rautatietykeillä niin alkaisivat autoilijat oppimaan tavoille.



Kansanedustaja Omar Autola (AP) ja Eteläisen helsingin kaupunginosayhdistyksen Nim Takapiha
seuraamassa Bombardierin uuden Warriortram-mallin lähtöä neitsytmatkalleen Länsisatamasta raivaamaan 
tietä uusille raitiotielaajennuksille.

----------


## Knightrider

> Eikä ratikoiden varoitusvaloissa sinällään mitään, mutta kun autoilijat eivät yksinkertaisesti niiden merkitystä ymmärrä tai piittaa lainkaan. Lähin paikka missä voi todeta, ettei palokuntavaloista saada suunniteltua hyötyä, on Simonkatu. Vaikka valot syttyvätkin liian myöhään, haittaavat silti eteen kiilaavat ja risteyksen tukkivat liikennesääntöjä rikkovat autoilijat.


Video liittyen vahvasti kuvailemaasi tapahtumaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kansanedustaja Omar Autola (AP) ja Eteläisen helsingin kaupunginosayhdistyksen Nim Takapiha seuraamassa Bombardierin uuden Warriortram-mallin lähtöä neitsytmatkalleen Länsisatamasta raivaamaan tietä uusille raitiotielaajennuksille.


+1!




> Video liittyen vahvasti kuvailemaasi tapahtumaan.


Mikähän vika noissa valoissa on, kun ne pysäyttävät autoliikenteen vaikkei mistään tullut bussia tai ratikkaa? Kyllä mä ymmärrän, ettei motivaatio tuollaisten valojen noudattamiseen ole kovin korkealla, jos valojen toimintaperiaate on tuttu.

----------


## GT8N

> Mikähän vika noissa valoissa on, kun ne pysäyttävät autoliikenteen vaikkei mistään tullut bussia tai ratikkaa? Kyllä mä ymmärrän, ettei motivaatio tuollaisten valojen noudattamiseen ole kovin korkealla, jos valojen toimintaperiaate on tuttu.


Näytti johtuvan videon lopussa tulevasta 55:sta.

Kun bussi tai ratikka tulee keskustasta, käynnistyvät varoitusvalot vasta kun ollaan lähdössä liikkeelle Simonkadun pysäkiltä. Silti käytännössä poikkeuksetta joku kiilaa valojen takaa ja pysähtyy eteen tukkeeksi joutuessaan väistämään jalankulkijoita tai juuttuessaan jonoon keskelle risteystä. Kyseisessä risteyksessä on kaikenlaisia tilanteita jatkuvasti.

Videossa näkyvän valojen jälkeisen suojatien ja raitiotien välinen paikka on ongelma. Jos kukaan ei tule valojen takaa päin punaisia, niin haittaa suojateiden väliin pysähtynyt eteen tunkeva auto joukkoliikenteen kulkua. Suojateiden väliin pitäisi vetää pysähtymiskieltoruudukko, mutta ei siitäkään ole mitään hyötyä, kun palokuntavalojakaan ei noudateta.

Palokuntavalot pitäisi korvata joko normaaleilla liikennevaloilla tai tasoristeyksillä puomeineen, jotta autoilijat ymmärtäisivät. Palokuntavalot ovat yhtälailla ehdoton pysähtymiskäsky kuin tavallinenkin punainen, mutta autoilojat käsittävät ne jotenkin ohjeellisiksi.

----------


## aki

Jännityksellä odotan kuinka liikenne tulee jatkossa sujumaan tuossa Malminrinteen/Lapinlahdenkadun/Ruoholahdenkadun risteyksessä? Viimeksi eilen kävelin tuon risteyksen yli ja siinä sai todella pelätä mistä suunnasta joku auto ajaa päälle, varsinkin kun valo-ohjausta ei ole! Tuleeko tuolle risteysalueelle valo-ohjaus takaisin vai säilyykö tilanne nykyisellään? Ihme on jos tuossa risteyksessä ei ennen vuodenvaihdetta satu yhtään onnettomuutta jossa ratikka on toisena osapuolena!

----------


## risukasa

> Mikähän vika noissa valoissa on, kun ne pysäyttävät autoliikenteen vaikkei mistään tullut bussia tai ratikkaa? Kyllä mä ymmärrän, ettei motivaatio tuollaisten valojen noudattamiseen ole kovin korkealla, jos valojen toimintaperiaate on tuttu.


Tosiaan sieltähän kääntyi bussi oikealle. Bussien huonosta paikannuksesta syntynee suurin osa aiheettomista punaisista näissä risteyksissä. Ratikoille toiminta on kohtalaisen luotettavaa. On veikkailtu, että bussikuskien taidossa käyttää HELMI-laitteita on enemmän puutteita kuin ratikkakuskeilla. Matkustuskokemukset busseissa puhuvat jonkin verran tuon hypoteesin puolesta - viimeksi kun matkustin h16:lla, oli jokaisen pysäkin nimi HELMIn mukaan Risto Rytin tie. On myös mahdollista että HELMIä käytetään väärin tai poistetaan käytöstä, koska siitä saattaa saada nopeushyötyä.

----------


## Samppa

> On myös mahdollista että HELMIä käytetään väärin tai poistetaan käytöstä, koska siitä saattaa saada nopeushyötyä.


Miten tuo on mahdollista? Eikö HELMIn käyttö nimenomaan anna nopeushyötyä?

----------


## pehkonen

> Miten tuo on mahdollista? Eikö HELMIn käyttö nimenomaan anna nopeushyötyä?


Jos/kun ajat etuajassa alkaa hidastaminen. Muuten valot pyörii perusrytmissä.

----------


## Samppa

> Jos/kun ajat etuajassa alkaa hidastaminen. Muuten valot pyörii perusrytmissä.


Tuo HELMIn ominaisuus ei ole käytössä bussilinjoilla.

----------


## late-

> Miten tuo on mahdollista? Eikö HELMIn käyttö nimenomaan anna nopeushyötyä?


Onhan tällä foorumilla kuultu sellainenkin tulkinta, että on väärin päästä ajamaan nopeammin. Riistäjä saa nimittäin silloin samalla rahalla lisää suoritetta työläisen selkänahasta.

----------


## risukasa

Ainakin valojen vaiheenpidennykset ovat kuuleman mukaan bussilinjoilla toimineet bussia vastaan: Vihreä venyy ja vanuu, mutta juuri kun bussi on tulossa lähelle, niin aikakatkaisu lyö punaiset päälle. Sitten odotetaan täysi kierto seuraavaa. Tuosta kärsittiin paljon raitioliikenteessäkin, mutta ongelmaa on sittemmin saatu lievitettyä. Uuden telematiikan myötä saanemme sitten SYVARI-periaatteen valo-ohjauksen, jossa valokoje päästää risteäviä suuntia läpi sillä aikaa kun vaunu lähestyy.

Työssäviihtymisen kannalta nimenomaan sujuvat valoetuudet olisivat yksi iso parannus. Vaikka sama palkka juoksee aina, niin henkisesti turhauttaa suuresti, kun 30 metriä ennen valoja ei tiedä, pääseekö läpi vai ei.

----------


## Samppa

> Onhan tällä foorumilla kuultu sellainenkin tulkinta, että on väärin päästä ajamaan nopeammin. Riistäjä saa nimittäin silloin samalla rahalla lisää suoritetta työläisen selkänahasta.


Tuosta ehkä jäi late- hymiö pois perästä...

Mutta korjaan itse itseäni. HELMI:n tavoite on saada bussiliikenne täsmälliseksi, mikä on matkustajan kannalta kaikkein tärkeintä. HSL-alueella tuo tavoite on erittäin haasteellinen. Täsmällisyyden saavuttaminen edellyttää usein matkustusajan pidentymistä ja lisää sitovia välipisteaikoja. Täsmällisellä liikenteellä matkustajan kokonaismatka-aika kuitenkin lyhenee. Jos ja kun HELMI:n avulla voidaan nopeuttaa sivun ajoaikaa, niin se on tavallaan sivuhyöty, joka voidaan uhrata täsmällisyyden parantamiseen.

Esimerkiksi kaupunkien välinen pikavuoroliikenne voitaisiin ajaa päätepysäkiltä toiselle nopeammin kuin nyt ilman sitovia välipisteaikoja, mutta silloin kärsisi todella pahasti täsmällisyys. Matkustajat eivät pystyisi luottamaan vaihtoyhteyksien toimivuuteen jne. ja matkustajamäärät vähenisivät.
Nyt pikavuorot liikkuvat hyvin täsmällisesti, kun päätepysäkkien välistä ajoaikaa ei ole pyritty minimoimaan, vaan välipisteaikojen toimivuus on tärkeämpää.

----------


## thautal

Mitenköhän ysin aikataulu pitää kun kymmenet Länsisatamaan pyrkivät turistit aikovat Rautatieaseman kohdalla hankkia lippunsa kuljettajalta? Luulisi että nyt viimeistään nyt kannattaisi muutama lippuautomaatti pistää pysäkkien kylkeen.

----------


## Albert

Entä Länsiterminaalista keskustaan sitten? Olisi rahastajan paikka vaunuissa. Pummillahan suuri osa menee varmaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Länsiterminaalin pysäkillä on yksi kertalippuautomaatti. Turisteillehan sellaisen käyttö on arkipäivää. 

Rautatieasemalla ei ole automaattia, tuskin tuleekaan. Uusitaanhan koko lippujärjestelmä muutaman vuoden päästä, jos Tieto saa hommansa kuntoon. No, oikeasti kertalippuautomaatilla ei ole mitään tekemistä lippujärjestelmän kanssa, mutta tuo on tällä hetkellä vakioselitys kaikkiin lippuasioita koskeviin aloitteisiin.

Ysin aikataulu kyllä pitää, siellä on hulppea vartti extraa kierroksessa joten eiköhän se ehdi seuraavaan lähtöön ajoissa. Onko kukaan laskenut ysin keskinopeutta? Saattaisi tulla ennätystulos.

----------


## hmikko

> Rautatieasemalla ei ole automaattia, tuskin tuleekaan.


Tämä on kyllä tätä arktisen havumetsävyöhykkeen logiikkaa säkenöivimmillään. Länsiterminaaliin voidaan asentaa automaatti, mutta rautatieasemalle ei, koska lippujärjestelmä kahden vuoden päästä.

----------


## aki

Eipä siinä R.aseman pysäkillä ole kyllä kuskilla muutenkaan aikaa jäädä lippuja myymään koska takana on hyvin äkkiä 2-3 vaunua jonossa ja Kaivokadun välityskyky nyt on mitä on. Tässä yhtenä päivänä nousin 3T:n ratikkaan aseman pysäkiltä, suunta Kamppiin, yksi matkustaja jäi ostamaan lippua osittain ovien eteen, kuski pyysi matkustajaa siirtymään eteenpäin jotta ovet saatiin kiinni ja vaunu pääsi liikkeelle. Lipun kuski myi vasta tultaessa Mannerheimintien risteyksen valoihin koska ei voinut sitä ennen keskittyä sekä lipunmyyntiin että valoihin ja muuhun liikenteeseen, mm. jalankulkijat jotka hyppivät tuossa kohtaa mistä sattuu ja varoituskelloa saa soittaa alvariinsa! Saapa nähdä miten tuo homma tulee toimimaan kun lipunostajia on jonoksi asti ja liikkeelle pitäisi päästä suht äkkiä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:11 ----------




> koska lippujärjestelmä kahden vuoden päästä.


Taitaa se uusi lippujärjestelmä toteutua vasta neljän vuoden päästä 2016..

----------


## Dakkus

> Taitaa se uusi lippujärjestelmä toteutua vasta neljän vuoden päästä 2016..


2015 sen on virallisesti luvattu valmistuvan. Mutta järjestelmän toimittajaksihan on valittu Tieto, joten joidenkin vuosien viivytykseen on varauduttava. Itse arvelisin vuodeksi 2018. Jos oikein hyvä tsägä käy, lippujärjestelmä ehtii juuri ja juuri käyttöön vuoden 2016 puolella, mutta huonommalla tsägällä se venyy kultaiselle 20-luvulle.

Aikataulunmukaiseen käyttöönottoon en oikeastaan usko.

----------


## risukasa

> Kuski pyysi matkustajaa siirtymään eteenpäin jotta ovet saatiin kiinni ja vaunu pääsi liikkeelle. Lipun kuski myi vasta tultaessa Mannerheimintien risteyksen valoihin koska ei voinut sitä ennen keskittyä sekä lipunmyyntiin että valoihin ja muuhun liikenteeseen, mm. jalankulkijat jotka hyppivät tuossa kohtaa mistä sattuu ja varoituskelloa saa soittaa alvariinsa! Saapa nähdä miten tuo homma tulee toimimaan kun lipunostajia on jonoksi asti ja liikkeelle pitäisi päästä suht äkkiä.


Turhaa höntsimistä sanon minä. Kuski pilaa päivänsä ja mahdollisesti vielä asiakkaankin päivän tuollaisella kiirehtimisellä. Kyllä minulla on aina ollut aikaa myydä liput rauhassa pysäkillä. Ruokis saattaa joskus siirtyä tai kahvitauko lyhentyä, mutta ei mikään tauko riitä palautumiseen, jos kaahaa tukka putkella. Eikä lippuautomaattien saaminenkaan sillä ainakaan nopeudu.

----------


## teme

Mun mielestä isoimmilla pysäkeillä voisi olla ihan laiturilla joku HSL:n kiska josta saa lippuja ja neuvontaa. Sanotaan nyt vaikka Pasilan asema, Kaivokatu ja Hakaniemi.

----------


## risukasa

> Mun mielestä isoimmilla pysäkeillä voisi olla ihan laiturilla joku HSL:n kiska josta saa lippuja ja neuvontaa. Sanotaan nyt vaikka Pasilan asema, Kaivokatu ja Hakaniemi.


Myöskin rahastajat kolmosen vaunuissa todennäköisesti olisivat tuottavia, vapauttaen kuljettajan ajamaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Tämä on kyllä tätä arktisen havumetsävyöhykkeen logiikkaa säkenöivimmillään. Länsiterminaaliin voidaan asentaa automaatti, mutta rautatieasemalle ei, koska lippujärjestelmä kahden vuoden päästä.


Mutta onhan siellä automaatti - kaksi kerrosta alempana!  :Laughing:

----------


## Jusa

> Mutta onhan siellä automaatti


Monilippuautomaatteja on

metroasemien sisäänkäynneillä
Helsinki - Vantaan lentoasemalla
Elielinaukiolla
Lasipalatsissa
Kauppatorilla
Katajanokalla
Länsiterminaalissa
Olympiaterminaalissa
Kampin terminaalissa
Messukeskuksessa Pasilassa
Suomenlinnassa
Tapiolassa
Westendin asemalla
kauppakeskus Lippulaivassa
Tikkurilan bussiterminaalissa
Hakunilassa

Kuinka paljon matkustajat käyttävät lippuautomaatteja nykyään Katajanokalla ja muissa terminaaleissa.
Ovatko  automaatit näkyvillä paikoilla?

----------


## MrArakawa

Länsiterminaalin lippuautomaatti on kerrankin osattu sijoittaa näkyvälle paikalle päätepysäkkitasanteen keskelle heti terminaalin uloskäynnin kohdalle. Yleensähän nämä lippuautomaatit on piilotettu mitä kummallisimpiin nurkkauksiin mahdollisimman kauas itse pysäkistä.

----------


## 339-DF

Ehkä parhaiten on onnistuttu piilottamaan Messukeskuksen automaatti. Suunnittelijan kieroa huumoriako? Kuinka moni foorumilaisista muuten tietää, mistä se löytyy? Ja olisipa kiva saada tietää, kuinka suuri sen masiinan vuosimyynti on.  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

> Ehkä parhaiten on onnistuttu piilottamaan Messukeskuksen automaatti. Suunnittelijan kieroa huumoriako? Kuinka moni foorumilaisista muuten tietää, mistä se löytyy? Ja olisipa kiva saada tietää, kuinka suuri sen masiinan vuosimyynti on.


Muistaakseni jossain koulutuksessa oli puhetta juurikin noista messukeskuksen automaateista joiden sijaintia en tiedä, mutta hsl:n edustaja sanoi niitä olevan siellä kolme! Niistä yksi piti siirtyä kamppiin nyt syksyksi, kun yölinjat lähtevät Espoon terminaalista, eikä terminaaliin pääse ilman lippua. Ihmeteltiin sitten että miksi pitää siirtää, kun luulisi niitä kaupastakin löytyvän, niin edustaja sanoi samanlaisten automaattien valmistuksen päättyneen ja uusia saadaan vasta lippu-uudistuksen mukana  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kaid

Hmm, missäköhän ne muut sitten ovat? Itse tiedä kyllä sen ratikkapysäkkiä lähinnä olevan sijainnin (minusta piilotettujen automaattien sarjassa voiton kyllä vie Katajanokan terminaali), mutta oliko niitä vielä muuallakin?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ihmeteltiin sitten että miksi pitää siirtää, kun luulisi niitä kaupastakin löytyvän, niin edustaja sanoi samanlaisten automaattien valmistuksen päättyneen ja uusia saadaan vasta lippu-uudistuksen mukana


Näiden selitysten hupiarvo vaan kasvaa kasvamistaan! Esim. Tukholmassa ja Lontoossa samanlainen vehje, joka stadissa myy parkkilippuja, kykenee myymään kertalippuja bussipysäkeillä. Mikähän juuri Helsingissä on niin monimutkaista, että täällä on myytävä kertalippu juuri tieynlaisesta vekottimesta, joita tietenkään ei kukaan enää valmista? Onkohan noilla hifistely-monilippu-multilaitteilla koskaan muita asiakkaita ollutkaan kuin HKL ja YTV?

Mäkään en ole onnistunut löytämään Messukeskuksen läheisyydestä kuin yhden automaatin, senkin vasta seikkaperäisen sijaintikuvauksen saatuani. Kannattaiskohan julkaista aarrekartta, jossa on rastilla merkitty automaattien paikat ja pääkallolla pysäkki? Pääkalloa kannattaa varoa, sieltä niitä lippuja ei ainakaan saa!  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

> Näiden selitysten hupiarvo vaan kasvaa kasvamistaan! Esim. Tukholmassa ja Lontoossa samanlainen vehje, joka stadissa myy parkkilippuja, kykenee myymään kertalippuja bussipysäkeillä. Mikähän juuri Helsingissä on niin monimutkaista, että täällä on myytävä kertalippu juuri tieynlaisesta vekottimesta, joita tietenkään ei kukaan enää valmista? Onkohan noilla hifistely-monilippu-multilaitteilla koskaan muita asiakkaita ollutkaan kuin HKL ja YTV?
> 
> Mäkään en ole onnistunut löytämään Messukeskuksen läheisyydestä kuin yhden automaatin, senkin vasta seikkaperäisen sijaintikuvauksen saatuani. Kannattaiskohan julkaista aarrekartta, jossa on rastilla merkitty automaattien paikat ja pääkallolla pysäkki? Pääkalloa kannattaa varoa, sieltä niitä lippuja ei ainakaan saa!


Voi kyllä olla että tuo kolme automaattia on "legendaa", eli muistan sen väärin mutta sen muistan varmana, että messukeskuksen automaatti muuttaa kamppiin   :Very Happy:  Sekoitin määrät varmaan niin, että kampista löytyy sitten syksyllä kolme automaattia? 

katajanokalla automaatti on tosiaan aika huvittavassa paikassa, ja Westendinasemallakin se on kätevästi taksitolpalla  :Wink: 

Tallinnassakin on kioskeista saatavat liput aikalähellä lasten arpajaislipun näköisiä, ja hyvin toimii  :Smile:

----------


## risukasa

Katajanokalla tulee ainakin ruotsinlaivan saapuessa myytyä lippuja semmoinen 7-10 minuuttia, päättäritasauksen pituuden ollessa yleensä kahdeksan minuuttia. Automaatin käyttöasteesta en pysty sanomaan, mutta ehkä 30% matkustajista nousee suoraan vaunuun ja loput ostavat lipun kuljettajalta. Olympiaterminaalilla lipunmyyntiin menee huomattavasti vähemmän aikaa, 3-6 minuuttia yleensä.

----------


## Matkalainen

Tietäneekö kukaan, mahtaako ysin ensimmäinen vuoro Länsisatamasta tulla paikalle hallivuorona vai linjavuorona? Jos se tulee hallista, voineeko kyytiin nousta jostain?

----------


## aki

> Tietäneekö kukaan, mahtaako ysin ensimmäinen vuoro Länsisatamasta tulla paikalle hallivuorona vai linjavuorona? Jos se tulee hallista, voineeko kyytiin nousta jostain?


Aamun kolme ensimmäistä vuoroa Länsisatamaan lähtevät Helsinginkadun pysäkiltä klo. 5.36, 5.48 ja 6.00, nämä on merkitty aikatauluun b-tunnuksella, Vaunut tulevat varmaankin Koskelan hallista reittiä Hämeentie- Helsinginkatu-oma reitti. Sitä en tiedä ottaako vaunut matkustajia kyytiin ennen Helsinginkadun pysäkkiä?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Aamun kolme ensimmäistä vuoroa Länsisatamaan lähtevät Helsinginkadun pysäkiltä klo. 5.36, 5.48 ja 6.00, nämä on merkitty aikatauluun b-tunnuksella, Vaunut tulevat varmaankin Koskelan hallista reittiä Hämeentie- Helsinginkatu-oma reitti. Sitä en tiedä ottaako vaunut matkustajia kyytiin ennen Helsinginkadun pysäkkiä?


Ainakin keskustasta noilla luulisi Länsisatamaan pääsevän. Onko ensimmäinen noista siis ensimmäinen vuoro, joka lähtee (kaupalliseen) liikenteeseen Länsisatamasta?

----------


## risukasa

> Sitä en tiedä ottaako vaunut matkustajia kyytiin ennen Helsinginkadun pysäkkiä?


Kyllä ainakin ohjeen mukaan kuuluu ottaa kaikki pysäkillä viittovat matkustajat kyytiin.

----------


## aki

> Onko ensimmäinen noista siis ensimmäinen vuoro, joka lähtee (kaupalliseen) liikenteeseen Länsisatamasta?


On, Helsinginkadulta klo 5.36 > Länsisatamasta ko 6.01.

----------


## Matkalainen

> On, Helsinginkadulta klo 5.36 > Länsisatamasta ko 6.01.


Oolrait, kiitos. Eipähän tarvitse kävellä paikalle, jos vaikka haluaisi päästä näkemään.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Olisi kyllä ihan suotavaa esitellä medialle Helsinkiläisen liikennekulttuurin helmiä...


No tänään esiteltiin, kun vaunulla 89 suoritettiin aamupäivästä lehdistöajelu ysin uutta reittiosuutta pitkin. Malminrinteessä oli tällä erää kaksi autoa pysäköity kiskoille, mutta omistajat löytyivät onneksi melko nopeasti lähistöltä. Myöhemmin Ruoholahdenrannassa seistiin pitkään työmaarekan takana, mutta tämä este taisi sentään liittyä raitioradan sähkökaappien asennukseen. Liikennevalot on nyt kytketty toimintaan Ruoholahdenkadulla ja ajo oli yhtä valoissa seisomista. Ruoholahdenkadun ja Hietalahdenkadun risteys on juuri niin ahdas kuin etukäteen on pelätty. Vaunun seistessä valoissa joutuivat vastaan tulleet bussiin etenemään kävelyvauhtia mahtuakseen ohi ilman kolhuja. Positiivisena puolena voidaan mainita palokuntavalot, jotka näyttivät toimivan ajolankatunnistimilla jo nyt. Malminrinteen molemmissa liikenneympyröissä autoilijat jopa näyttivät noudattavan niitä - kenties uutuudenviehätyksestä. 

Jätkäsaaren puolella näyttää monin paikoin varsin keskeneräiseltä, joten viimeistelytöitä riittänee vielä pitkään liikenteen alkamisen jälkeen. Länsiterminaalilla turistit olivat löytäneet ratikkapysäkin lippuautomaatin jo nyt, paikoin jonossa oli toistakymmentä lipun ostajaa, vaikka pysäkillä seissyt vaunu ei matkustajia vielä ottanutkaan. Pysäkkikilpien asennus linjatunnuksineen oli sekin tänään jo vauhdissa uudisradan pysäkeillä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Ihan pikkuasiana huomasin, että jostain syystä Ruoholahdenkadun pysäkin nimi on Ruoholahden villat. Mikähän tämän idea on, kun kohdalla on kuitenkin iät ajat ollut bussipysäkki nimeltään Ruoholahdenkatu?

----------


## aki

> Ihan pikkuasiana huomasin, että jostain syystä Ruoholahdenkadun pysäkin nimi on Ruoholahden villat. Mikähän tämän idea on, kun kohdalla on kuitenkin iät ajat ollut bussipysäkki nimeltään Ruoholahdenkatu?


Tällä on haettu jotain historiallista yhteyttä reitin varrella oleviin kohteisiin, samanlaisia kummallisuuksia ovat mielestäni huutokonttori ja bunkkeri. Suurin osa matkustajista ei kuitenkaan tiedä mitä nuo pysäkkien nimet tarkoittavat, joten parempi olisi antaa niille selkeät kadunnimet.

----------


## Albert

> Suurin osa matkustajista ei kuitenkaan tiedä mitä nuo pysäkkien nimet tarkoittavat, joten parempi olisi antaa niille selkeät kadunnimet.


Kyllähän sentään monet kaupunkilaiset tietävät Ruoholahden villat eli Sadan markan villat, jotka valmistuivat 1881 - 1883. Alkujaan 20 villasta on jäljellä 13.
Valmistuessaan Ruoholahden sadan markan villat edustivat edistyksellistä ja viihtyisää asumista.
Onhan se, että kyseisen pysäkin ja niiden toistenkin mainittujen nimet tulevat esille pysäkkien nimissä, tavallaan kaupunkihistorian esille tuomista.
Mieluummin tällaisia nimiä, kuin vaikka ravintola "Savotta" paraatipaikalla Senaatintorilla. Tuolla nimellä ei kaupunkihistorian kanssa ole mitään tekemistä.

----------


## 339-DF

Reitti- ja linjaopas tuntevat jo uuden ysin. Alkukankeutta on silti: linjaopas kertoo linjan nimeksi 13.8.2012 alkaen Kolmikulma - Itä-Pasila vaikka antaakin sitten oikean karttakuvan ja pysäkkiluettelon.




> Ihan pikkuasiana huomasin, että jostain syystä Ruoholahdenkadun pysäkin nimi on Ruoholahden villat. Mikähän tämän idea on, kun kohdalla on kuitenkin iät ajat ollut bussipysäkki nimeltään Ruoholahdenkatu?


Osa noista nimistä on vähän hassuja, en minäkään olisi nimennyt pysäkkiä Ruoholahden villoiksi. HSL pyysi nimistä lausunnot KSV:n nimistötoimikunnalta ja muistaakseni juuri tämä pysäkki oli yksi niistä, jonka toimikunta halusi muuttaa. Sehän on tottunut nimeämään lähinnä katuja, puistoja ja aukioita ja niiden kohdalla tehdään usein niin, että annetaan nimi jonkun historiallisen kerrostuman mukaan. Pysäkin kanssa on kuitenkin vähän eri juttu  mä olisin nimennyt tämän Ruoholahdenkaduksi toisaalta dösärin vuoksi ja toisaalta siksi, että ko. kadulla on vain yksi pysäkkipari, jolloin ei tule samantyyppisiä loogisuusongelmia kuin esim. Helsinginkatu- tai Itämerenkatu-pysäkkien kanssa.




> No tänään esiteltiin, kun vaunulla 89 suoritettiin aamupäivästä lehdistöajelu ysin uutta reittiosuutta pitkin. Malminrinteessä oli tällä erää kaksi autoa pysäköity kiskoille, mutta omistajat löytyivät onneksi melko nopeasti lähistöltä. Myöhemmin Ruoholahdenrannassa seistiin pitkään työmaarekan takana, mutta tämä este taisi sentään liittyä raitioradan sähkökaappien asennukseen. Liikennevalot on nyt kytketty toimintaan Ruoholahdenkadulla ja ajo oli yhtä valoissa seisomista. Ruoholahdenkadun ja Hietalahdenkadun risteys on juuri niin ahdas kuin etukäteen on pelätty. Vaunun seistessä valoissa joutuivat vastaan tulleet bussiin etenemään kävelyvauhtia mahtuakseen ohi ilman kolhuja. Positiivisena puolena voidaan mainita palokuntavalot, jotka näyttivät toimivan ajolankatunnistimilla jo nyt. Malminrinteen molemmissa liikenneympyröissä autoilijat jopa näyttivät noudattavan niitä - kenties uutuudenviehätyksestä.


Sittenhän SRS:n ajelu alkuillasta meni yllättävän jouhevasti  vain pari työmaa-autoa jouduttiin siirrättämään. Työmiehet olivat kuitenkin autojensa välittömässä läheisyydessä, joten aiheutuneet viiveet olivat pieniä. Suurimmat hankaluudet aiheutuivat sataman liikenteenohjaajasta, joka tomerasti näytti ajoneuvolla ajo kielletty -merkkiä meille, tiedä sitten, miten tämä rouva ajatteli meidän sitä noudattavan. Peruuttamalla koko matka päättäriltä Kamppiinko?  :Wink:  No, ko. merkkihän ei raitiovaunuja muutenkaan koske ja hymyllä selvittiin tästäkin hyvin.

Malminrinteen autot kyllä hämmästyttävät. Mahtaakohan pysäköinti jatkua ensi viikollakin?

----------


## aki

Vielä kun HKL laittaisi Ma-aamuna ysin uuden reitin kunniaksi ensimmäiselle vuorolle peruskorjatun laihialaisen numero 9, voisi sitä vaikka aamupäivän linjalla käyttää kaupunkilaisten iloksi :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

> Malminrinteen autot kyllä hämmästyttävät. Mahtaakohan pysäköinti jatkua ensi viikollakin?


Miten ois hinausauto valmiiksi paikalle maanantaiaamuna?

----------


## Samppa

> Suurimmat hankaluudet aiheutuivat sataman liikenteenohjaajasta, joka tomerasti näytti ajoneuvolla ajo kielletty -merkkiä meille, tiedä sitten, miten tämä rouva ajatteli meidän sitä noudattavan. Peruuttamalla koko matka päättäriltä Kamppiinko?  No, ko. merkkihän ei raitiovaunuja muutenkaan koske ja hymyllä selvittiin tästäkin hyvin.


Ei koske raitiovaunua liikennemerkkinä, mutta liikenteenohjaajan antamat merkit koskevat kyllä myös raitiovaununkuljettajia vaikka ne annetaan pienoiskoossa olevalla ko. liikennemerkillä.

----------


## 339-DF

Ensimmäinen vuoro lähti tänä aamuna Länsiterminaalista aikataulunmukaisesti klo 6:01. Vaunu oli 112. Ei kommelluksia eikä yllätyksiä. Malminrinteen pakukin oli parkkeerattu tällä kertaa fillarikaistalle.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

Ensimmäinen Jätkän Länsiterminaalin radalla ajanut vaunu oli uusi työvaunu, joka kiersi radan puolen yön aikaan poistuen tämän vuoroauden puolella. Eli raide käytiin siivoamassa. SRS:n torstaisen koeajon perusteella voikin ihmetellä työmaiden henkilöiden välinpitämätöntä suhtautumista raiteeseen. Kaikenlaista roskaa ja maa-ainesta voidaan jättää raiteelle. Mitähän siitä tulisi, jos suhtautumien autoilla ajettaviin kaistoihin olisi samanlaista? Kauhea haloo ja kaupunkia vaadittaisiin korvauksiin autoille aiheutuneesta vahingosta, kuten renkaiden likaantuminen ja maalipinnan pölyyntyminen.

Antero

----------


## teme

Kävin koeajamassa.

Hyvää: Ne liikenneympyrät toimi kumpaankin suuntaan ilman mitää mainittavia ongelmia, nopeus paikoin erinomainen samoin kuin kaistatkin, yleensä samoissa paikoissa.

Huonoa: Ihan kaikki liikennevalot. Bussikaista jota ei mahdu vastaantuleva bussi ajamaan Ruoholahdenkatua, se koko Hielahdenkadun ja Ruoholahdenkadun risteys on aivan täysi vitsi, takana istuvat mummotkin sadatteli että nyt ei ole tainnut ihan suunnittelua onnistua. Pysäköidyistä autoista Ruoholahdenkadulla välillä Hietalahdenkatu - Ruoholahdenranta tulee talvella ongelma, se mitoitust on liian tiukka.

Ajoajat (minuutin tarkkuudella), Kaivokatu - Länsiterminaali
Kaivokatu 0
Simonkatu 1 min, mentiin suoraan kaikista valoista läpi hidastaen vain Manskun ristikoihin, olo oli kuin ulkomailla.
Kampintori 2, samoin ilman mitään ongelmia, Urho kekkosen kadun joukkoliikennekadun pysäköintikin oli tarpeeksi pitkällä jalkakäytävällä.
Ruoholahden villat 3, vauhdin hurma jatkuu, Malminrinteen liikenneympyrässä joku pikkuauton kuski killasi eteen mutta ei sanottavasti haitannut.
Länsilinkki 9, eli sitten seistiinkin valoissa oikein huolella, rata sinänsä suht OK.
Huutokonttori 13, tää on nyt jo ihan vitsi. Ensin seistään Hietalahdenrannan valoissa, jonka jälkeen seistään Välimerenkadun valoissa. Haloo!
Bunkkeri 15, köröteltiin työmaalla, ja oltaisiinkohan edellä aikataulustakin.
Länsiterminaali 16.

Toiseen suuntaan eli Länsiterminaali - Kaivokatu
Länsiterminaali 0
Bunkkeri 1
Huutokonttori 2, eli kivasti kulkee kun ei ole rekkojakaan viereisellä kaistalla.
Länsilinkki 5, eli taas seistiin Hietalahdenrannan valoissa.
Ruoholahden villat 8, valot vaihtuivat hieman nopeammin, mutta vastaavasti seisteen erikseen vielä jalankulkijavaloissa ennen pysäkkiä. Nyt hei ihan oikeesti jotain järkeä!
Kampintori 9, tähänkin suuntaan kivasti.
Simonkatu 10, samoin tämä ongelmitta
Kaivokatu 11, Manskun yli pieni valoviive.

Hämmentävää tässä otoksessa se että se kaikkein vaikein osuus itseasiassa kulki ihan mallikelpoisesti.

Mitä pitää tehdä:
- Nollaviive-etuus Ruoholahdenkadun valoihin. Siis ihan vaan niin että valo vaihtuu kun ratikka tulee, eikä mitään selityksiä. Nopeuttaa mm. busseja jotka eivät nyt pääsee ajamaan kunnolla valoissa seisovan ratikan ohi.
- Lapinlahdenkadun parkkipaikat pitää talveksi poistaa, tai kaventaa jalkakäytävää. Noin niitä ei voi jättää.
- Haluaisin myös Hietalahdenrannan yli nollaviiveen, se ratikka nyt kulkee 10 min välein ja tuo tuottaisi vähemmän viiveitä sivusuunnan vihreiden takia.
- Osasto tai virasto jonka mielestä on fiksu idea tehdä mediaani ratikkakiskojen keskelle siirretään suunnittelemaan kaupunginosia joissa ei ole ratikoita.

Sanoisin että 8 min RT - Länsiterminaali on ihan realismia, eli hyvä yritys ja korjattavissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hyvää: Ne liikenneympyrät toimi kumpaankin suuntaan ilman mitää mainittavia ongelmia, nopeus paikoin erinomainen samoin kuin kaistatkin, yleensä samoissa paikoissa.


Toimiko varoitusvalot aamupäivällä? Aamulla ei toimineet, tosin 9.8. ne kyllä oli toiminnassa.




> Mitä pitää tehdä:
> - Nollaviive-etuus Ruoholahdenkadun valoihin. Siis ihan vaan niin että valo vaihtuu kun ratikka tulee, eikä mitään selityksiä. Nopeuttaa mm. busseja jotka eivät nyt pääsee ajamaan kunnolla valoissa seisovan ratikan ohi.


Niin mutta kun kai sinä nyt ymmärrät ettei se ole mitenkään mahdollista kun...(mitähän mä tähän keksisin syyksi?) Noi valot ei toimineet aamulla juuri ollenkaan, etuutta ei tullut ja pari kiertoa saatettiin joutua odottamaan, että vihdoin tuli ajolupa.




> - Lapinlahdenkadun parkkipaikat pitää talveksi poistaa, tai kaventaa jalkakäytävää. Noin niitä ei voi jättää.


Tarkoitatko Ruoholahdenkatua Köydenpunojankadun eteläpuolella? Siinä hidasteltiin jo aamulla autojen takia, ahdasta on. Ei yllätys.




> - Osasto tai virasto jonka mielestä on fiksu idea tehdä mediaani ratikkakiskojen keskelle siirretään suunnittelemaan kaupunginosia joissa ei ole ratikoita.


Kannatetaan. Muun muassa Pieksämäellä tarvitaan kaupunkisuunnittelijoita.

----------


## teme

> Toimiko varoitusvalot aamupäivällä? Aamulla ei toimineet, tosin 9.8. ne kyllä oli toiminnassa.


Kai ne jotain vilkku, mutta ei sillä musta ole väliä. Tää on hyvä nimenomaan siksi että se on vähän sekava, kun on sekavaa niin autoilija katsoo ympärilleen ja kiinnittää huomiota esimerkiksi raitovaunuun. Helsinkiläinen autoilija ymmärtää että raitiovaunu ei väistä, ihan sama mitä vilkkuja.




> Niin mutta kun kai sinä nyt ymmärrät ettei se ole mitenkään mahdollista kun...(mitähän mä tähän keksisin syyksi?) Noi valot ei toimineet aamulla juuri ollenkaan, etuutta ei tullut ja pari kiertoa saatettiin joutua odottamaan, että vihdoin tuli ajolupa.


Lahjonta on ratkaisu. Ehdotan että liikennevalosuunnittelu saa bonuksena yhden vuoron vuosikustannukset kuhan se ratikka ei vaan edes hidasta valoihin, veronmaksajana tämä on ihan pelkkää nettoa.





> Tarkoitatko Ruoholahdenkatua Köydenpunojankadun eteläpuolella? Siinä hidasteltiin jo aamulla autojen takia, ahdasta on. Ei yllätys.


Joo.




> Kannatetaan. Muun muassa Pieksämäellä tarvitaan kaupunkisuunnittelijoita.


Mä nyt ajattelin ihan lähiötä, mielellään sellaista jossa en asu tai käy.  :Smile:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kävin koeajamassa.
> 
> Hyvää: Ne liikenneympyrät toimi kumpaankin suuntaan ilman mitää mainittavia ongelmia, nopeus paikoin erinomainen samoin kuin kaistatkin, yleensä samoissa paikoissa.
> 
> Huonoa: Ihan kaikki liikennevalot. Bussikaista jota ei mahdu vastaantuleva bussi ajamaan Ruoholahdenkatua, se koko Hielahdenkadun ja Ruoholahdenkadun risteys on aivan täysi vitsi, takana istuvat mummotkin sadatteli että nyt ei ole tainnut ihan suunnittelua onnistua. Pysäköidyistä autoista Ruoholahdenkadulla välillä Hietalahdenkatu - Ruoholahdenranta tulee talvella ongelma, se mitoitust on liian tiukka.


Ruoholahden villojen kohdalla järjestely on nyt täysin epäonnistunut. Idea hyvä, mutta kun toteutus meni senttipeliksi, niin susi tuli. On vain ajan kysymys, koska kolahtavat bussi ja ratikka yhteen. Veikkaan, että talviliukkailla voi se olla jokapäiväistä. Varsinkin teliautojen perä kaartaa niin kauas käännyttäessä Lapinrinteeseen.

Alue pitää tehdä uusiksi esimerkiksi pyöräkaistat poistamalla.

Rehellinen mielipiteeni on, ja sen uskallan sanoa ääneen, että pyöräilyyn ei tulisi tällä tavoin Helsingin ahtailla kaduilla panostaa. Tosiasia on, pyöräilyfanaatikkojen äänekkäistä mielipiteistä huolimatta, että Helsingissä on vain reilu puoli vuotta sellaiset olosuhteet, jolloin pyöräily on varteenotettava järkevä kulkumuoto. Jos pyörilyä kuitenkin halutaa kehittää, tehtäköön väylät sitten vähäliikenteisille sivukaduille, joilla on varmasti myös mukavampaa ajella, kuin pääkatujen reunoilla.

----------


## risukasa

> Rehellinen mielipiteeni on, ja sen uskallan sanoa ääneen, että pyöräilyyn ei tulisi tällä tavoin Helsingin ahtailla kaduilla panostaa. Tosiasia on, pyöräilyfanaatikkojen äänekkäistä mielipiteistä huolimatta, että Helsingissä on vain reilu puoli vuotta sellaiset olosuhteet, jolloin pyöräily on varteenotettava järkevä kulkumuoto. Jos pyörilyä kuitenkin halutaa kehittää, tehtäköön väylät sitten vähäliikenteisille sivukaduille, joilla on varmasti myös mukavampaa ajella, kuin pääkatujen reunoilla.


Melkein meinasit osua asiaan, mutta et ihan. Ensinnäkään Helsingissä ei sellaisia lumipyryjä ole kuin parin viikon verran vuodessa, jolloin ei pyöräväylää voi mitenkään pitää ajokunnossa. Mutta se on sivuseikka. Tärkeämpää on ymmärtää se, että pyöräily ajoradalla on fiksu vaihtoehto, varsinkin jos tilasta on pulaa. Pyörätietä tehdessä on tuhannesti enemmän mahdollisuuksia tehdä virheitä, ja Helsingin pyörätiet ovat paljon vaarallisempia kuin ajoradalla pyöräily.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Rehellinen mielipiteeni on, ja sen uskallan sanoa ääneen, että pyöräilyyn ei tulisi tällä tavoin Helsingin ahtailla kaduilla panostaa. Tosiasia on, pyöräilyfanaatikkojen äänekkäistä mielipiteistä huolimatta, että Helsingissä on vain reilu puoli vuotta sellaiset olosuhteet, jolloin pyöräily on varteenotettava järkevä kulkumuoto. Jos pyörilyä kuitenkin halutaa kehittää, tehtäköön väylät sitten vähäliikenteisille sivukaduille, joilla on varmasti myös mukavampaa ajella, kuin pääkatujen reunoilla.


Pyöräily talvella on yhtä järkevää kuin Säffle-daamilla ajaminen pahimmilla talvikeleillä. Kyllä se onnistuu, mutta vaatii kuljettajalta hieman taitoa. 
Olen kyllä siitä samaa mieltä, että juuri tuossa kohtaa joukkoliikenteen sujuvuutta voisi parantaa pyöräilymahdollisuuksien kustannuksella - Baanahan tarjoaa hyvät yhteydet keskustaan, Ruoholahteen ja Kamppiin. Eihän Malminrinteen ja Ruoholahdenkadun pyöräväylillä ole ollut paljon käyttäjiä siitä lähtien kun Baana avattiin, eikä tainnut olla ennen sitäkään. Itse ainakin käyttäisin Baanaa jos ajaisin pyörällä Kamppi-Espoo/Lauttasaari, Keskusta -Espoo/Lauttasaari, Ruoholahti-Kamppi/Keskusta ja päinvastoin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Alue pitää tehdä uusiksi esimerkiksi pyöräkaistat poistamalla.
> 
> Rehellinen mielipiteeni on, ja sen uskallan sanoa ääneen, että pyöräilyyn ei tulisi tällä tavoin Helsingin ahtailla kaduilla panostaa.


Eikä nämä asiat edes ole ristiriidassa keskenään, jos sovelletaan hollantilaisia ja tanskalaisia pyöräilyverkon suunnitteluperiaatteita. Sikäläisittäin nimittäin pyöräteissä laatu korvaa määrän. Vaikkapa Kööpenhaminassa kehuttu pyörätieverkko on tosiasiassa yllättävän harva, mutta siellä missä pyörätie on, se on korkeatasoinen ja tehty pyöräilyn ehdoilla. Jos samaa periaattetta sovellettaisiin Helsingissä, niin kantakaupungissa pyöräteitä ei tarvitsisi olla kuin pääsuunnissa ja pyörätieverkko voisi olla limittäin joukkoliikenneverkon kanssa. Tuon Ruoholahdenkadun pyörätien voisi todellakin poistaa, koska vieressä on lähes saman suuntainen korkeatasoinen pyörätie: baana. Täydennykseksi voisi olla toinen länsilinkiltä lähtevä pyörätie etelämmäksi. Vaikkapa Kalevakatu voitaisiin muuttaa pyöräilyn pääväyläksi varaamalla toinen autokaistoista pyörätieksi.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Kävin koeajamassa.
> 
> Hyvää: Ne liikenneympyrät toimi kumpaankin suuntaan ilman mitää mainittavia ongelmia, nopeus paikoin erinomainen samoin kuin kaistatkin, yleensä samoissa paikoissa.
> 
> Huonoa: Ihan kaikki liikennevalot. Bussikaista jota ei mahdu vastaantuleva bussi ajamaan Ruoholahdenkatua, se koko Hielahdenkadun ja Ruoholahdenkadun risteys on aivan täysi vitsi, takana istuvat mummotkin sadatteli että nyt ei ole tainnut ihan suunnittelua onnistua. Pysäköidyistä autoista Ruoholahdenkadulla välillä Hietalahdenkatu - Ruoholahdenranta tulee talvella ongelma, se mitoitust on liian tiukka.
> 
> Ajoajat (minuutin tarkkuudella), Kaivokatu - Länsiterminaali
> Kaivokatu 0
> Simonkatu 1 min, mentiin suoraan kaikista valoista läpi hidastaen vain Manskun ristikoihin, olo oli kuin ulkomailla.
> ...


Järkyttävä viesti järkyttävästä tapauksesta. Miten täysin uudelle, tyhjälle ja tasaiselle maalle rakennettu osuus voi olla linjan hitain lenkki?

Eikö nyt vihdoin voisi joko alkaa rakentamaan toimivaa raideliikennettä sen sijaan, että tarjotaan ainoana vaihtoehtona liikennettä, joka on tasoltaan korkeintaan museoliikenteeksi kelpaavaa? Nykysysteemi alkaa vähitellen olla niin naurettava, että HSL:n sijaan maksajana pitäisikin olla kaupunginmuseo.

Järkyttävintä Jätkäsaaren kannalta on se, että ysi on ainoa joukkoliikennevaihtoehto. Jätkäsaareen ei pääse HSL-lipulla bussilla; vaihtoehtona on lähinnä kävely. Esimerkiksi kutosta ei ole kenenkään kiireisen pakko käyttää, jos ei halua viettää parasta aikaa matkalla spurgujen kanssa. Länsiterminaalinkin ainoa yhteys on muutettu nyt esteellisemmäksi korkeiden vaunujen myötä, ja istumapaikkojakin on ainakin vaunua kohden tarjolla vähemmän. Ehkä Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa tämäkin jotenkin osataan tulkita parannukseksi.

----------


## teme

> Järkyttävä viesti järkyttävästä tapauksesta. Miten täysin uudelle, tyhjälle ja tasaiselle maalle rakennettu osuus voi olla linjan hitain lenkki?
> 
> Eikö nyt vihdoin voisi joko alkaa rakentamaan toimivaa raideliikennettä sen sijaan, että tarjotaan ainoana vaihtoehtona liikennettä, joka on tasoltaan korkeintaan museoliikenteeksi kelpaavaa? Nykysysteemi alkaa vähitellen olla niin naurettava, että HSL:n sijaan maksajana pitäisikin olla kaupunginmuseo.
> 
> Järkyttävintä Jätkäsaaren kannalta on se, että ysi on ainoa joukkoliikennevaihtoehto. Jätkäsaareen ei pääse HSL-lipulla bussilla; vaihtoehtona on lähinnä kävely. Esimerkiksi kutosta ei ole kenenkään kiireisen pakko käyttää, jos ei halua viettää parasta aikaa matkalla spurgujen kanssa. Länsiterminaalinkin ainoa yhteys on muutettu nyt esteellisemmäksi korkeiden vaunujen myötä, ja istumapaikkojakin on ainakin vaunua kohden tarjolla vähemmän. Ehkä Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa tämäkin jotenkin osataan tulkita parannukseksi.


No on toi nyt huima parannus bussiin 15, ongelma lienee kuitenkin se että tuo asettaa riman todella matalalle.  :Smile:  Oikeesti, yksi ongelma Helsingissä on se kun ei ihan mutta melkein on aina ennenkin riittänyt.

Oikeasti, paljon hyvää yritystä, ja ihan hyvä tästä saa kun tehdään vaan ne korjaukset.

----------


## aki

> Oikeasti, paljon hyvää yritystä, ja ihan hyvä tästä saa kun tehdään vaan ne korjaukset.


Jos vain saataisiin tehtyä ennen talvea jota kyllä epäilen, varmaan tulee käymään niin, että ensin täytyy sattua bussien ja raitiovaunujen  kolareita Ruoholahdenkadun ja Lapinrinteen risteyksessä ennen kuin asialle tehdään jotain!

----------


## bussifriikki

Minusta on typerää, että 15A lopetettiin. Linjan olisi ihan hyvin voinut pitää ratikan rinnalla, jolloin kumpikaan kulkupeli ei täyttyisi tukkoon.

----------


## teme

Onks jollain kuvaa niistä keskikorokkeista? Tarttis yhteen kirjoitukseen.

----------


## Knightrider

Kertaliput näyttävät käyvän kaupaksi..

_Kuva (c) Pia Kanerva / HKL_

----------


## risukasa

> Järkyttävintä Jätkäsaaren kannalta on se, että ysi on ainoa joukkoliikennevaihtoehto.


Jätkäsaareen kulkee myös kasi. Ja päättäri on sen verran lähellä satamaa, että sieltä varmasti tulee myös laivamatkustajia, erityisesti jos ysillä on ruhkaa.

15A:n liikennöinti kapasiteetin takia on aivan järjetön ratkaisu verrattuna vuorojen lisäämiseen, liikenteen nopeuttamiseen ja vaunujen pidentämiseen ysillä.

----------


## hmikko

> Ruoholahden villojen kohdalla järjestely on nyt täysin epäonnistunut. Idea hyvä, mutta kun toteutus meni senttipeliksi, niin susi tuli.


Siis kyse oli kai tästä:



Tuossa meinais tulla kiusaus vähän niistää villojen pihoista, mutta siitä varmaan syntyis kansalaissota.

----------


## hmikko

> Kertaliput näyttävät käyvän kaupaksi.


 :Very Happy: 

15 min päättärillä ei taida sitten tulla ihan vaan levoksi kuljettajalle.

----------


## Knightrider

Lippujonosta huolimatta Linjaopas on optimistinen ajoaikojen suhteen:

----------


## mv

> 15 min päättärillä ei taida sitten tulla ihan vaan levoksi kuljettajalle.


Kunnon tukko saatiin iltapäivällä aikaiseksi myös Kaivokadulle. Ei nyt ihan samanlaista jonoa, mutta melkein. St. Peter's Linelle palaajat (oletettavasti oli sitä porukkaa suurin osa) olivat jostain syystä bonganneet yhteyden heti ekana päivänä, ilmeisesti siksi, että ratikka on heti oven edessä kun laivasta poistuu. Kolmonen ja kutonen odottelivat kiltisti takana ja tarkastajat naureskelivat keskisillalla ja odottelivat, että koska voi alkaa tarkastaa...

----------


## Albert

> 15 min päättärillä ei taida sitten tulla ihan vaan levoksi kuljettajalle.


Itse katselin puolen päivän aikaan Länsiterminaalissa. Vaunu tuli päätepysäkille ja kuljettaja alkoi myydä kertalippuja heti (noin 4 minuuttia). Kun liput oli myyty, vaunu lähti saman tien (en tiedä oliko aikataulussa vai myöhässä). Bunkkerin pysäkillä kuljettaja myi lippuja reilun kolme minuuttia. Tämä vaunu ei noita tavoiteaikoja kyllä saavuttanut.
Samaan aikaan lippuautomaatilla oli siinä 20 minuutin jono!

----------


## hmikko

> Itse katselin puolen päivän aikaan Länsiterminaalissa. Vaunu tuli päätepysäkille ja kuljettaja alkoi myydä kertalippuja heti (noin 4 minuuttia). Kun liput oli myyty, vaunu lähti saman tien (en tiedä oliko aikataulussa vai myöhässä). Bunkkerin pysäkillä kuljettaja myi lippuja reilun kolme minuuttia. Tämä vaunu ei noita tavoiteaikoja kyllä saavuttanut.
> Samaan aikaan lippuautomaatilla oli siinä 20 minuutin jono!


Tätä ihmettelin itsekseni kun kävin Tallinnassa viime kuussa. Länsiterminaalin ratikkapysäkki on niin hyvin sijoitettu, että takuulla jokaiselle terminaalista ulos kävelevälle viimeistä ulkomaalaista täysummikkoa myöden tulee mieleen, että ratikkaakin voisi käyttää. Suosio on siis taattu.

Tallink Starin kapasiteetti on luemma 2300 matkustajaa ja Superstarin 2080. Autopaikkoja on 450 ja 665, joista tietysti joku osa menee rekoille. Täyttöasteesta en tiedä, mutta veikkaan, että lomasensongin aikana paateissa on tyypillisesti yli 1000 ihmistä. Pääosa tästä laumasta purkautuu terminaalin ovesta ulos 15 - 20 minuutissa, jona aikana ehtinee lähteä korkeintaan kolme ratikkaa. Ei liene kumma, jos on jonoa.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kunnon tukko saatiin iltapäivällä aikaiseksi myös Kaivokadulle. Ei nyt ihan samanlaista jonoa, mutta melkein. St. Peter's Linelle palaajat (oletettavasti oli sitä porukkaa suurin osa) olivat jostain syystä bonganneet yhteyden heti ekana päivänä, ilmeisesti siksi, että ratikka on heti oven edessä kun laivasta poistuu. Kolmonen ja kutonen odottelivat kiltisti takana ja tarkastajat naureskelivat keskisillalla ja odottelivat, että koska voi alkaa tarkastaa...


Naurakaa vain tarkastajat! Kohta iskee lipunmyyntinakki

----------


## hmikko

Tuleepi mieleen, että jos lippuautomaatit eivät olisi tsaarille tehtyjen Fabergén munien kaltaisia huippuharvinaisia arvoesineitä, niin niitä voisi asentaa vaikka Tallinnan-laivoille. Tai ainakin laivojen poistumisaulojen seinään voisi laittaa ohjeet kännykkälipun tilaamisesta suurehkolla präntillä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Eikö näin nykyaikana HSL voisi vapauttaa tuota reittiä kilpailulle (ts. toteamalla, ettei markkinaehtoinen liikenne häiritsisi HSL:n liikennettä; lähinnä terminaali-rautatieasema, ilman välipysäkkejä)? Tukholmassakin ajaa terminaaleista Flygbussarna. Ei olisi HSL:ltä pois, vaikka joku tulisi "kuorimaan kermat", kun liikennöinti helpottuisi huomattavasti eikä tarvitsisi sitoa ratikkakalustoa sinne lipunmyyntitehtäviin.

----------


## Jusa

> Tuleepi mieleen, että jos lippuautomaatit eivät olisi tsaarille tehtyjen Fabergén munien kaltaisia huippuharvinaisia arvoesineitä, niin niitä voisi asentaa vaikka Tallinnan-laivoille.


kyllä noita lippuja voisi saada ihan elävältä ihmiseltä ostettua, joko suoraan laivojen infotiskiltä tai HSL lipunmyyjiltä pysäkiltä.

Mitä muuten kuuluu kolmannelle jätkäsaaren linjalle, vai olisiko syytä jatkaa kasia  myös terminaalille nykyiseltä aavikolta.

----------


## mv

> Tai ainakin laivojen poistumisaulojen seinään voisi laittaa ohjeet kännykkälipun tilaamisesta suurehkolla präntillä.


Nykytekniikalla kännykkälippua ei voi tilata ulkomaisista liittymistä.

----------


## hmikko

> Nykytekniikalla kännykkälippua ei voi tilata ulkomaisista liittymistä.


Jos nyt sais edes suomalaiset pois jonosta.

----------


## aki

Lipunmyynnille välillä L-satama - RTA varmaankin tarvitsee tehdä jotain hyvinkin nopeasti jos tämä nykyinen kuljettajamyynti alkaa hidastamaan linjaa liikaa. Lippuautomaatteja ja kännykkälippua voisi varmaan markkinoida näkyvämmin, paras ratkaisu olisi tehdä ysistä pilottilinja, jolla kokeiltaisiin vaunuissa olevia kertalippuautomaatteja. Kuljettajamyynti ysin vaunuissa siis lopetettaisiin ja kertalippu olisi ostettava aina automaatista.

----------


## Jusa

> kertalippu olisi ostettava aina automaatista.


Eikö sama koskisi myös linjaa 4T

Silloinkin se tarvisi nimikkovaunut terminaalivuoroille.

----------


## Albert

> ... paras ratkaisu olisi tehdä ysistä pilottilinja, jolla kokeiltaisiin vaunuissa olevia kertalippuautomaatteja. Kuljettajamyynti ysin vaunuissa siis lopetettaisiin ja kertalippu olisi ostettava aina automaatista.


Tänään, kun katselin sitä lipunostoa Länsiterminaalin automaatista, niin ei kyllä sulavaa ollut. Jokainen ostaja ensin tankkaa ohjeet jne...
Raitiovaunussa ei sellainen jonottaminenkaan onnistu. Ehtisi varmaan Pasilaan ja vähän matkaa takaisin ennenkuin kaikki olisivat saaneet lipun ostetuksi  :Wink: .

----------


## petteri

> Lipunmyynnille välillä L-satama - RTA varmaankin tarvitsee tehdä jotain hyvinkin nopeasti jos tämä nykyinen kuljettajamyynti alkaa hidastamaan linjaa liikaa. Lippuautomaatteja ja kännykkälippua voisi varmaan markkinoida näkyvämmin, paras ratkaisu olisi tehdä ysistä pilottilinja, jolla kokeiltaisiin vaunuissa olevia kertalippuautomaatteja. Kuljettajamyynti ysin vaunuissa siis lopetettaisiin ja kertalippu olisi ostettava aina automaatista.


Automaatti vaunussa toimii vain jos kertalipun ostajia on vähän. Ruuhkaratikassa, jossa suurella osalla ei ole valmiiksi lippua syntyy vain kauhea sekaannus ja puolet halukkaista ei kuitenkaan saa ostettua lippua ennen rautatieasemaa. 

Se, että ratikat täyttyvät jo terminaalilla on toki myös palvelutaso-ongelma välipysäkeille. Oikeastaan täyttö tuossa päässä pitäisi rajoittaa 70-80 % tasolle jotta matkaltakin pääsee kyytiin, muuten asukkaat eivät pysty luottamaan joukkoliikenteen palveluun. Tarvittaisiinkohan Terminaali - Kaisaniemi ruuhkavuoroja laivojen tuloaikoihin?

----------


## mv

> Tänään, kun katselin sitä lipunostoa Länsiterminaalin automaatista, niin ei kyllä sulavaa ollut. Jokainen ostaja ensin tankkaa ohjeet jne...
> Raitiovaunussa ei sellainen jonottaminenkaan onnistu. Ehtisi varmaan Pasilaan ja vähän matkaa takaisin ennenkuin kaikki olisivat saaneet lipun ostetuksi .


Ensiapuna voisi olla hyvä siirtää edes yksi tai kaksi "pinkkiä" pelkkiä kertalippuja myyvää automaattia nykyisen viereen, voisivat olla helpompia hahmottaa ummikolle. Mutta niitä tietty ei ole missään joutilaana...

----------


## kouvo

Ysin eteläpää ja 4T nippuun, ja hyväksytään että laivaratikka seilaa ihan omaan tahtiinsa. Laivamatkustajat ala mitään automaatteja käyttämään/osteleen lippuja jo laivasta.

----------


## hylje

Laivaruuhkia varten taitaa ainoa toimiva ratkaisu olla ihan lippujen käsinmyynti. Jos sellainen voi olla Suomenlinnan lauttaa varten...

----------


## joboo

Tänään ainakin 9ratikka oli aivan täynnä. Ihmisiä tuli lisää ja änkesivät vain vaikka oli täyttä.

----------


## risukasa

> Ysin eteläpää ja 4T nippuun, ja hyväksytään että laivaratikka seilaa ihan omaan tahtiinsa. Laivamatkustajat ala mitään automaatteja käyttämään/osteleen lippuja jo laivasta.


Oma ideaalini satamaratikasta on ollut "rusetti" jonka reitti on Skatta-RT-Freda-Olympiaterminaali-RT-Jätkäsaari ja sama takaisin. Siinä niputetaan kaikki kolme satamaa sekä Eiran lenkki jolla on paljon liikennehäiriötä eivätkä matkustajat katso aikatauluja. Laiva-aikatauluja ei edes tarvitse välttämättä lomittaa, kun aina käydään asemalla jättämässä matkustajat ennen seuraavaa satamaa.

----------


## Kaid

Satama-ratikan ongelma on vaan siinä, etteivät linjan eri hännät kuormitu tasaisesti. Olympiaterminaalissa käy päivässä kerran 2 800 matkustajan laiva, Katanokan terminaalissa kolmesti 2 500 matkustajan laiva, mutta Länsisatamassa kymmenen kertaa päivässä 2 000-2 800 matkustajan laivat. Lisäksi Eteläsatamaan on liikennettä lähinnä vain aamuisin ja iltaisin, kun taas Länsisatamaan liikennettä on pitkin päivää.

Lopputuloksena on siis, että jos ja kun linja mitoitetaan Länsisataman tarpeiden mukaan, ajetaan vaunut puolityhjinä muihin terminaaleihin. Jos ysin Länsiterminaaliruuhkaa halutaan jotenkin helpottaa, olisi paras idea varmaankin linja 9T (tms.) Länsiterminaali-Hakaniemi. Tai Länsiterminaali-RT, jos Fennia-korttelin lenkistä tehdään ympäri ajettava myös Rautatientorille päin.

----------


## iiko

> 15 min päättärillä ei taida sitten tulla ihan vaan levoksi kuljettajalle.


Ei varmasti tule. Toinen asia on myös se, minkä hemmetin takia tuollaiseen paikkaan on laitettu vain yksi lipunostoautomaatti? Samalla voisi mainostaa ihmisille isolla kyltillä kännykkälippua. Ei kaikki matkustajat tarvitse vaihdollista yhteyttä.

Ai niin: terminaalille mennessä ainakin ensimmäisenä päivänä matkustajista poistui suurin osa jo Bunkkerin pysäkillä. Se on itse asiassa aika lähellä päättäriä ja päättärille meneminen vaatii suhteellisen pitkän lenkin ajamisen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:18 ----------




> Tallink Starin kapasiteetti on luemma 2300 matkustajaa ja Superstarin 2080. Autopaikkoja on 450 ja 665, joista tietysti joku osa menee rekoille. Täyttöasteesta en tiedä, mutta veikkaan, että lomasensongin aikana paateissa on tyypillisesti yli 1000 ihmistä. Pääosa tästä laumasta purkautuu terminaalin ovesta ulos 15 - 20 minuutissa, jona aikana ehtinee lähteä korkeintaan kolme ratikkaa. Ei liene kumma, jos on jonoa.


Parhaimman sesongin aikana suosituimmat vuorot ovat loppuunmyytyjä. Esimerkiksi 10.30 lähtö Helsingistä Tallinnaan kesäaikana on erittäin suosittu ihan joka päivä, samoin sunnuntain iltavuorot Tallinnasta sekä maanantain aamuvuoro klo 7.30 Tallinnasta. Elikä jos sunnuntaina ajellaan harvennetuilla viikonloppuvuoroilla, tuolla on ensi sunnuntaina kaaos valmiina.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Edelleenkin kannatan, että edes selvitettäisiin, miten yksityinen firma voisi tarjota järkevästi terminaaliliikennettä. Jokin pikkufirma voisi hyvinkin saada kustannustehokkaaksi sen, että busseja (ja kuljettajia) seisotetaan päivisin aika pitkään ja sitten ajetaan täydellä pokalla kierros ja tullaan uudestaan odottelemaan. Toki sitä varten pitäisi selvittää, kuinka monella laivamatkustajalla on HSL:n kausilippu, koska näitä ei saataisi luonnollisesti ostamaan uutta lippua terminaalibussiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Edelleenkin kannatan, että edes selvitettäisiin, miten yksityinen firma voisi tarjota järkevästi terminaaliliikennettä.


Ei mitenkään, ainakaan Länsiterminaaliin. Eilen ysissä kuulin yhden käyttäjäkokemuksen bussista 15A: matka-aika Elieliltä terminaaliin 45 min. Jos reitti oli noin tukkoinen, ei siinä privafirma auta




> Ensiapuna voisi olla hyvä siirtää edes yksi tai kaksi "pinkkiä" pelkkiä kertalippuja myyvää automaattia nykyisen viereen, voisivat olla helpompia hahmottaa ummikolle. Mutta niitä tietty ei ole missään joutilaana...


Kyllä niitä voisi metroasemilta pois ottaa. Ei metroasemilla juuri ole tarvetta kuin yhdelle automaatille, ehkä kahdelle jos halutaan kyetä myymään lippuja silloinkin, kun yksi automaatti on epäkunnossa.




> Länsiterminaalin ratikkapysäkki on niin hyvin sijoitettu, että takuulla jokaiselle terminaalista ulos kävelevälle viimeistä ulkomaalaista täysummikkoa myöden tulee mieleen, että ratikkaakin voisi käyttää. Suosio on siis taattu.


Kun ongelmaksi muodostuu se, että ratikka on liian suosittu, niin tämähän on helposti korjattu: otetaan se päätepysäkki kokonaan pois ja ajetaan vaunut pysähtymättä Bunkkerille.  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei mitenkään, ainakaan Länsiterminaaliin. Eilen ysissä kuulin yhden käyttäjäkokemuksen bussista 15A: matka-aika Elieliltä terminaaliin 45 min. Jos reitti oli noin tukkoinen, ei siinä privafirma auta


No privafirma voi vaikka ajaa vähän eri reittiä. Mikä itu muutenkaan oli ajaa 15A:ta Elielille? Kulkeehan 65A/66A ihan inhimillisessä (joskaan ei nopeassa) ajassa Kampin läpi. Jos terminaalibussi lähtisi rautatientorilta Simonkadun kautta, se voisi ajaa paljon nopeammin. Toki hyvä tavoite olisi päästä Manskun ylittävistä busseista eroon, mutta pitää ne terminaali-ihmiset jotenkin sieltä hoitaa pois. Ja mieluiten ei varaamalla arvokasta ratikkakalustoa siihen ja sotkemalla ysin aikataulua täydellisesti.

----------


## petteri

Minusta varteenotettava ja halpa tapa purkaa ysin länsiterminaalin ruuhkaa voisi olla kasin päätepysäkin siirtäminen pika-aikataululla länsiterminaalille. Kyllähän tuo varmaan vähän ruuhkaa purkaisi, vaikka meneekin eri suuntaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta varteenotettava ja halpa tapa purkaa ysin länsiterminaalin ruuhkaa voisi olla kasin päätepysäkin siirtäminen pika-aikataululla länsiterminaalille. Kyllähän tuo varmaan vähän ruuhkaa purkaisi, vaikka meneekin eri suuntaan.


Meinaatko jatkona Saukonpaadesta?

Tilapäisenä ratana tuon varmaan voisi tehdä, mutta en tiedä onko hintansa arvoinen. Lopullinen, kaavaan piirretty rata edellyttää vielä meritäyttöä, sitä kirkkotekosaarta ym.

Kysyntää kasille kyllä olisi, sehän jakelee kaikki pk-seudulla asuvat keskustan ohi kotilinjalle. Ysi jäisi sitten käytännössä matkailijoille ja niille, jotka eivät halua tai osaa vaihtaa keskustan ulkopuolella.

----------


## petteri

Kyllä jatkoa Saukonpaadesta tarkoitan, eihän tuossa välissä taida tällä hetkellä olla paljon kuin vanhaa satamakenttää, joten väliaikainen rata ei taitaisi paljoa maksaa kun matkaa ei ole montaa sataa metriäkään. Voihan tuon radan sitten siirtää uudelle reitille kun alue kehittyy.

Toinen edullinen vaihtoehto olisi ajaa osa kutosista Länsiterminaalille asti. Jotain pitää joka tapauksessa tehdä ja nopeasti.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Nykyisillä puitteilla paras korjauskeino olisi kaiketi tosiaan perustaa pätkä-ysi tukilinjaksi. Jos Mikonkatu vain vetää, niin luonteva toinen päätepysäkki olisi Kauppatori. Aikataulut voisi järjestää niin, että laivojen tuloaikaan terminaalin pysäkillä olisi koko ajan yksi vaunu keräämässä matkustajia. Eikä pitäisi arastella rahastajienkaan palkkaamista. Jos multippeliajo kävisi päinsä niin sopiva ratkaisu olisi ajaa osa ysin vuoroista turistisesongin aikaan kahden vaunun junana ja toiseen rahastaja kyytiin. Jossittelulinjalla jos jatketaan, niin etukäteen myytävät liput auttaisivat paljon, kun niitä voisi myydä laivoilla ja terminaalissa. Tuo lippuasia pitää miettiä huolella ennen kuin kuljettajarahastus loppuu.

Asiaa onneksi auttaa, että turistisesonki on kuitenkin vain sesonki ja suureksi osin päällekkäin meillä muuten hiljaisen kesäajan kanssa. Elokuun puoliväli on tietenkin vaikein aika, kun liikenne on jo Helsingissä normalisoitumassa, mutta ulkomaalaisten lomakausi on vielä täydessä vauhdissa. Tilanne voi helpottua huomattavasti heti syyskuun ensimmäisenä maanantaina.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toinen edullinen vaihtoehto olisi ajaa osa kutosista Länsiterminaalille asti.


Mäkin mietin tätä, mutta hylkäsin kun totesin, että se sotkee 6/8-synkan kokonaan. Joku yksittäinen myöhäisillan vuoro, joka muuten menisi halliin, voisi tuota kautta kiertääkin.




> Nykyisillä puitteilla paras korjauskeino olisi kaiketi tosiaan perustaa pätkä-ysi tukilinjaksi.


Näin mäkin arvioisin. Hakaniemi olisi sikäli hyvä pääte, että siinä säilyisivät vaihtoyhteydet Hakiksesta lähteviin busseihin. Arenan silmukka vaan on liikenteellisesti huono.




> Eikä pitäisi arastella rahastajienkaan palkkaamista.


Parin matkalipuntarkastajan sijoittaminen ruuhka-aikoina terminaalin pysäkille olisi perusteltua.

Kuinkahan iso on HSL:n yhteistyökumppanien lipunmyyntiprovisio? Taitaa olla aika pieni. Muuten joku yrittäjä olisi varmaan keksinyt tuon jo: myisi kahden tunnin pahvisia kertakortteja siinä sataman pysäkillä.

----------


## mv

> Mäkin mietin tätä, mutta hylkäsin kun totesin, että se sotkee 6/8-synkan kokonaan. Joku yksittäinen myöhäisillan vuoro, joka muuten menisi halliin, voisi tuota kautta kiertääkin


Tilapäisyhdysradan ja kutosen yhdistelmällähän saisi kätevästi kaksi ympyrälinjaa  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

> Kun ongelmaksi muodostuu se, että ratikka on liian suosittu, niin tämähän on helposti korjattu: otetaan se päätepysäkki kokonaan pois ja ajetaan vaunut pysähtymättä Bunkkerille.


Tässä taitaa nyt oikeasti toimia se usein mainittu raidekertoimen komponentti, että joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on luettavampi kun reitti näkyy kadun pinnassa kiskoina. Länsiterminaalista tullessa kiskoja ei voi olla näkemättä, ja idioottikin osaa seurata niitä sata metriä Bunkkerin pysäkille vaikka päättäri poistettaisiinkin. Mallia olis ehkä pitänyt ottaa Katajanokalta, ja piilottaa pysäkki kulman taakse  :Smile:  Jätkässä tosin puuttuu toistaiseksi se kulma, mutta kaupunki olis varmaan voinut luovuttaa terminaalin vieressä olevat kerrostalotontit ensimmäisinä ja jemmata raitiotien niiden taakse.

----------


## teme

Jätkät hei, ei tehdä tästä nyt turhan monimutkaista. Aiemmin linkitetyssä kuvassa oli jonossa lippua ostamaan 25 matkustajaa. Toi on 50 euroa rahaa yhdessä vuorossa. Lipunmyyjän saa tolla palkattua kahdeksi tunniksi. Esimerkiksi yhteistyössä matkailuneuvonnan kanssa. Artturi huhuu, vai kelle tää nyt kuuluu?

Mutta jos tarvitaan lisälinja niin musta vaikka Toisella linjalla ympäri, tai jos saa tehdä kiskoja niin Liisankadulle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jätkät hei, ei tehdä tästä nyt turhan monimutkaista. Aiemmin linkitetyssä kuvassa oli jonossa lippua ostamaan 25 matkustajaa.


Jos yhdestä tuhansien ihmisten lautasta vain 25 tulee ratikkaan, eihän tätä ongelmaa ole ollenkaan. Mutta todellisuus taitaa silti olla monimutkaisempi kuin aiemmin linkitetyssä kuvassa. Jos potentiaalia tulla kulkuneuvoihin on tuhannen ihmisen verran alle puolessa tunnissa, ongelma on todella iso. Potentiaalia siis siten, että mitä paremmaksi järjestelyt tehdään, sitä enemmän ihmisiä kulkuneuvoihin saadaan.

Lipunmyyjä toki olisi parannusta, mutta voisi vain entisestään pahentaa itse ratikoiden kapasiteettiongelmaa.

----------


## teme

> Jos yhdestä tuhansien ihmisten lautasta vain 25 tulee ratikkaan, eihän tätä ongelmaa ole ollenkaan. Mutta todellisuus taitaa silti olla monimutkaisempi kuin aiemmin linkitetyssä kuvassa. Jos potentiaalia tulla kulkuneuvoihin on tuhannen ihmisen verran alle puolessa tunnissa, ongelma on todella iso. Potentiaalia siis siten, että mitä paremmaksi järjestelyt tehdään, sitä enemmän ihmisiä kulkuneuvoihin saadaan.
> 
> Lipunmyyjä toki olisi parannusta, mutta voisi vain entisestään pahentaa itse ratikoiden kapasiteettiongelmaa.


Tuota, jos ne matkustajat maksaa pari kolme kertaa sen mitä toi matka oikeasti maksaa liikennöidä, niin eikä tähän nyt ole aika yksinkertainen ratkaisu?

----------


## Albert

> Jos ysin Länsiterminaaliruuhkaa halutaan jotenkin helpottaa, olisi paras idea varmaankin linja 9T (tms.) Länsiterminaali-Hakaniemi. Tai Länsiterminaali-RT, jos Fennia-korttelin lenkistä tehdään ympäri ajettava myös Rautatientorille päin.


Tai Länsiterminaali - Katajanokan terminaali...

----------


## Pera

Väärin pysäköity auto tukki liikenteen Ruoholahdenkadulla: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki.../viesti/81535/

----------


## Jusa

> Kuinkahan iso on HSL:n yhteistyökumppanien lipunmyyntiprovisio? Taitaa olla aika pieni. Muuten joku yrittäjä olisi varmaan keksinyt tuon jo: myisi kahden tunnin pahvisia kertakortteja siinä sataman pysäkillä.


Minusta yksi ratkaisu olisi siinä, että Helsingin matkailutoimiston Helpit myisivät ratikkalippuja näissä termiinaalipaikoissa, kun muutenkin edustavat siellä Helsingin matkailua, lauttojen saapumisaikoina.

----------


## j-lu

> ...yksinkertainen ratkaisu?


Metrokioski on kuulemma tilannut jo maaperätutkimukset...

----------


## MrArakawa

Olisikohan jo aika pistää ysin uuden osuuden poikkeusliikenneyhteydet ajokuntoon? Tänään olisi tarvittu kumpaistakin, kun ensin rekka esti liikenteen Länsiterminaalilla ja myöhemmin henkilöauto Ruoholahdenkadulla. Ensin mainitun aikana ysit johdettiin Kampista Töölön hallille, jälkimmäisessä Hietalahteen kääntymään. Häiriöiden kestot olivat onneksi lyhyet ja kovin montaa vuoroa ei poikkeusreiteille ehtinyt. Länsiterminaali jää kyllä täysin mottiin joukkoliikennepalveluista, jos esim. Ruoholahdenkadulla tapahtuu hieman suurempi mälli. Onko kenelläkään tietoa, milloin ajolangat saadaan varayhteyksiin asennettua?

Pysäkkinimistä kun on ollut puhetta, niin mainittakoon että Ruoholahden villat -pysäkin nimi on livassa ja tätä kautta vaununäytöissä Ruoholahdenkatu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisikohan jo aika pistää ysin uuden osuuden poikkeusliikenneyhteydet ajokuntoon? Tänään olisi tarvittu kumpaistakin, kun ensin rekka esti liikenteen Länsiterminaalilla ja myöhemmin henkilöauto Ruoholahdenkadulla. Ensin mainitun aikana ysit johdettiin Kampista Töölön hallille, jälkimmäisessä Hietalahteen kääntymään. Häiriöiden kestot olivat onneksi lyhyet ja kovin montaa vuoroa ei poikkeusreiteille ehtinyt. Länsiterminaali jää kyllä täysin mottiin joukkoliikennepalveluista, jos esim. Ruoholahdenkadulla tapahtuu hieman suurempi mälli. Onko kenelläkään tietoa, milloin ajolangat saadaan varayhteyksiin asennettua?


Eikös siellä ollut vielä uudemman kerran Hietalahden poikkeusreitti joidenkin paloautojen takia?

Poikkeusyhteyksien ajolankojen piti tulla 13.8. 

Onko muuten Sturenkadun poikkeuskääntymisessä nyt ajolangat?




> Pysäkkinimistä kun on ollut puhetta, niin mainittakoon että Ruoholahden villat -pysäkin nimi on livassa ja tätä kautta vaununäytöissä Ruoholahdenkatu.


Livan nimet on muutenkin aivan mitä sattuu. Onkohan joku onnistunut toimittamaan Helmi-tädille jonkun muinaisen luonnoslistan koodattavaksi? Huutokonttorin ruotsinnos on väärin Utropskontoret, Bunkkeri on aivan pieleen Bunger ja Rautatieasemasta puuttuu ruotsiksi toinen s. Samoin huomasin, että Pasilan konepajasta puuttuu s: Fredriksberg(s) verkstad. Tuo ässä puuttui pysäkkikilvestäkin.

----------


## Knightrider

Huonoksi onneksi uuden linjan matkustuskokemukseni alkoi heti tukalasti, kun ysille oli ängetty välipalaton raitsikka. Matkantekoa toki mittailin:
0 min: Astun sisään (Kaivokatu)
5 min: Kertaliput on myyty, valokierrot kierretty ja voimme vapauttaa perässä odottavat raitiovaunut jonostaan eli lähteä liikkeelle.
8 min: Ruoholahden villat. Väli sujui mainiosti ja nopeasti 3 minuutissa eli uudet kiertoliittymät saatiin läpäistyä pysähtymättä, eikä välipysäkeillekään jumitettu valokiertoihin. Villojen pysäkin yhteydessä yksi auto oli pysäköimässä radalle. 
9 min: Onneksi oli kuski vielä autonsa äärellä - viivytys jäi yhteen minuuttiin.
10 min: Pikainen pysähdys Länsilinkillä.
13 min: Kaksien liikennevalojen jälkeen päästään jo seuraavalle pysäkille asti, Huutokonttorille.
15 min: Bunkkeri. Kuten on jo mainittukin, tämä on luonnossa lähellä Länsiterminaalia - 1/3 Länsiterminaaliin menijöistä ei malttanut pidemmälle. Ei silti valittamista ratkaisusta.
16 min 30 s: Ovet aukeavat Länsiterminaaliin päin.

----------


## risukasa

> Lopputuloksena on siis, että jos ja kun linja mitoitetaan Länsisataman tarpeiden mukaan, ajetaan vaunut puolityhjinä muihin terminaaleihin. Jos ysin Länsiterminaaliruuhkaa halutaan jotenkin helpottaa, olisi paras idea varmaankin linja 9T (tms.) Länsiterminaali-Hakaniemi. Tai Länsiterminaali-RT, jos Fennia-korttelin lenkistä tehdään ympäri ajettava myös Rautatientorille päin.


Tai sitten pidetään 9 nykyisellään, ja satamaratikka tulee sen rinnalle. Sitten länsisatamalle on tuplasti kapasiteettia muihin nähden. Ja onhan tuolla muitakin matkustajia kuin laivamatkustajia linjan varrella. Samalla päästään lintu/kala -kolmosesta ja saadaan sen tilalle tehokkaat heilurilinjat RT:n pohjoispuoliselle osuudelle.

----------


## Lamuski

Uudella osuudella on tapahtunut jo kolme kolaria raitiovaunun ja bussin välillä. Paikkana, yllätys yllätys, Ruoholanden villojen pysäkin jälkeinen kapea kohta terminaalille päin. Erittäin huonosti suunniteltu kohta, jolle pitäisi pikemmiten tehdä jotain.

----------


## 339-DF

> Uudella osuudella on tapahtunut jo kolme kolaria raitiovaunun ja bussin välillä.


Sehän on hyvä. Saa vauhtia hommaan.

Paikalla on nyt keskikoroke ajolangan kannatinlankatolppineen bussikaistan ja vastaantulevien autokaistojen välissä. Keskikorokkeen ja tolpat voi aivan hyvin siirtää rv- ja bussikaistojen väliin, ja maalata keltainen kaksoisviiva erottamaan bussikaistan niistä kahdesta autokaistasta. Ei halpaa eikä autoliikenteen kannalta ehkä paras vaihtoehto, mutta ei tuossa kovin paljon vaihtoehtoja ole.

Pikkuisen lisää tilaa saa jo sillä, että nykyisen keskikorokkeen eteläistä reunakiveä siirretään niin, että se on ihan tolpissa kiinni. Siinä on nyt jonkun verran ylimääräistä tilaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kävin eilen ajamassa 16:36 lähdön Länsiterminaalista. Kellotin huvikseni koko osuuden rautatieasemalle.

Laiva oli joko tullut jo hyvän aikaa sitten tai saapunut juuri, koska matkustajia tuli muutamia sisään, mutta vaunu lähti puolityhjänä. Siltikin ja vielä kuljettajan hoputuksista (saada ihmiset sisälle ostamaan lippunsa eikä oven ulkopuolelle jonottamaan) huolimatta vaunu lähti vasta 16:37:45 (1 min 45 s myöhässä). Kaiken kukkuraksi humalainen pariskunta änkesi matalaväliosaiseen vaunuun etuosan portaista kauhean huudon kera (äiti huutaa "älä nosta siitä"). En pystynyt kyllä varmistamaan, oliko väliosa jo täynnä, mutta todennäköisemmin eivät vain osanneet.

Bunkkeri 0:45 (saapumisaika pysäkillä lähdöstä, pysäkkiaika 1:00)
- Matkustajia lastataan reilusti, joten pysäkkiaika venyy minuuttiin.

Huutokonttori 2:45 (ajoaika pysäkille 1:00, pysäkkiaika 0:10)
- Tämä etappi meni "sukkana", yllättävää kyllä

Länsilinkki 4:45 (ajoaika 2:00, pysäkkiaika 0:10)
- Mechelininkatu oli ihan tukossa, ja yllätys-yllätys, Jätkästä vasemmalle kääntyvät olivat ajaneet risteyksen tukkoon. Kaiken kukkuraksi kun Meklu vihdoin liikahti, ratikan eteen ajoi uusi rekka, joten odotettiin vielä vähän lisää. Hietalahdenkadun autot sentään älysivät olla kiihdyttämättä ratikan eteen.
- Jostain syystä heti Meklun risteyksen jälkeenkin piti pysähtyä ennen kääntymistä Ruoholahdenrantaan. Onko siinäkin valot; en huomannut.

Ruoholahden villat 6:40 (ajoaika 1:40, pysäkkiaika 0:15)
- Tämä etappi meni muuten erinomaisesti, mutta tietenkin jalankulkuvalot pysäyttivät juuri ennen pysäkkiä. Järkeä? Ei.

Malminrinne 8:40 (ajoaika 1:45, pysäkkiaika 1:45)
- Ruoholahdenkadun ratikkakaista oli tyhjä, mutta tietenkin Malminrinteen risteyksen ympyrä oli ajettu tukkoon. Vähän ajan kuluttua tukkoonajanut auto ymmärsi väistää, kun tilaa oli. Tukkoon ajaneen auton edellä olevan auto ei tietenkään ymmärtänyt ajaa edemmäs, jotta tukkoautokin olisi voinut ajaa pois kiskoilta.
- Kampista tuleville ratikoille Ruoholahdenkatu näytti ihan toivottomalta.
- Pysäkillä kuljettaja sääti peiliä tuon puolitoista minuuttia, kun jossain reitillä oli ajettu jokin tolppa vinoon ja se oli osunut ratikan peiliin.

Simonkatu 11:30 (ajoaika 1:10, pysäkkiaika 0:40)
- Tämä meni ihan hyvin. Simonkadun risteys luonnollisesti oli ajettu taas tukkoon toisen suunnan ratikoille, mutta keskustaan päin reitti oli vapaa.
- Pysäkillä säädettiin peilejä vielä vähän.

Rautatieasema 13:40 (ajoaika 1:30)
- Muuten meni hyvin, mutta heti Simonkadun pysäkin jälkeen heitettiin oikein hiekkaa, kun pysäytettiin Forumin jalankulkuvaloihin. Olisi senkin voinut välttää, jos valo-ohjaus antaisi vapaan kulkutien suoraan Annankadulta asti Kaivokadun puolelle. Pitäisi onnistua helposti.

Aikataulusta laskien ajoaika oli siis 15:25. Mihin aikaa hukkui:
- Bunkkerin matkustajat mahdollisesti olisivat voineet tulla jo terminaalilta, puoli minuuttia turhaa lastausta
- Lipunmyyntisähläykseen 2 minuuttia
- Länsilinkin risteystukkoon minuutti
- Ruoholahdenkadun jalankulkuvaloihin puoli minuuttia, ympyrään minuutti
- Peilien säätämiseen 2 minuuttia

Kaiken kaikkiaan matkan olisi siis pitänyt mennä 8,5 minuuttiin, mutta Helsingin erikoisolosuhteista johtuen menikin 7 enemmän.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:49 ----------

Tuli muuten mieleeni eilen, että voisiko liian kapeisiin raitiovaunukaistoihin auttaa sellainen korjaus, että kaistoja levennettäisiin 20-30 senttimetrin nupukivisellä kaistaleella? Silloin se ei periaatteessa olisi kaistan leveydestä pois, mutta sillä ei ajettaisi, jollei ole pakko. Autoilija huomaisi renkaansa alla, että nyt ollaan raitiovaunun tiellä. Jos taas leveä raskas kalusto joutuu pakosta sen ottamaan käyttöön, se on sille helppoa.

----------


## aki

Vartti uutisoi Ruoholahden -ja Hietalahdenkadun risteyksen järjestelyistä http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...at_liikenteen/ Jo ennestään ruuhkainen Porkkalankatu on puuroutunut vieläkin pahemmin nyt kun ysin valoetuudet otettiin käyttöön Hietalahdenkadun risteyksessä. Ratikoita menee risteyksen läpi n. 5 minuutin välein, joten autot joutuvat seisomaan valoissa entistä kauemmin, tämä tietysti heijastuu pitkinä jonoina Länsiväylällä, aina lauttasaaren kohdalle asti.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> ]Tuli muuten mieleeni eilen, että voisiko liian kapeisiin raitiovaunukaistoihin auttaa sellainen korjaus, että kaistoja levennettäisiin 20-30 senttimetrin nupukivisellä kaistaleella? Silloin se ei periaatteessa olisi kaistan leveydestä pois, mutta sillä ei ajettaisi, jollei ole pakko. Autoilija huomaisi renkaansa alla, että nyt ollaan raitiovaunun tiellä. Jos taas leveä raskas kalusto joutuu pakosta sen ottamaan käyttöön, se on sille helppoa.


No kyllä vain, tämä auttaisi varmaan paljon ja seuraavana parannuksena: jos pysäköintipaikkoja on välttämättä oltava kiskojen vieressä, niin ne aina korotettuina. Se saisi pysäköimään omalle puolelle ja talvellakin näkisi heti, ollaanko pysäköintikaistan puolella.

----------


## hmikko

> Ratikoita menee risteyksen läpi n. 5 minuutin välein, joten autot joutuvat seisomaan valoissa entistä kauemmin, tämä tietysti heijastuu pitkinä jonoina Länsiväylällä, aina lauttasaaren kohdalle asti.


Ymmärsin jutun niin, että ruuhkia syntyy juurikin sen takia, että valoetuusjärjestelmä ei toimi, ei sinänsä ratikkaliikenteen takia. Ratikoiden valoetuus laukeaa silloin kun ei pitäisi, ja jää pois silloin, kun sitä tarvittaisiin mm. viallisten tunnistimien takia.

----------


## marX

> Eikä nämä asiat edes ole ristiriidassa keskenään, jos sovelletaan hollantilaisia ja tanskalaisia pyöräilyverkon suunnitteluperiaatteita. Sikäläisittäin nimittäin pyöräteissä laatu korvaa määrän. Vaikkapa Kööpenhaminassa kehuttu pyörätieverkko on tosiasiassa yllättävän harva, mutta siellä missä pyörätie on, se on korkeatasoinen ja tehty pyöräilyn ehdoilla. Jos samaa periaattetta sovellettaisiin Helsingissä, niin kantakaupungissa pyöräteitä ei tarvitsisi olla kuin pääsuunnissa ja pyörätieverkko voisi olla limittäin joukkoliikenneverkon kanssa. Tuon Ruoholahdenkadun pyörätien voisi todellakin poistaa, koska vieressä on lähes saman suuntainen korkeatasoinen pyörätie: baana. Täydennykseksi voisi olla toinen länsilinkiltä lähtevä pyörätie etelämmäksi. Vaikkapa Kalevakatu voitaisiin muuttaa pyöräilyn pääväyläksi varaamalla toinen autokaistoista pyörätieksi.


Vähän lipsuu OT:n puolelle, mutta Baanan käytettävyydellä noilla seuduilla on yksi perustavanlaatuinen ongelma: sinne ei pääse mistään! Ainoa ramppi, poislukien lähtö- ja päätepiste, on Rautatienkadulta.

Tuosta pahamaineisesta risteyksestä olen sitä mieltä (itse päivittäin siitä pyöräilevänä), että siinä olisi voitu hiukan joustaa nykyisestä kaksisuuntaisten pyöräteiden totaalisesta hylkimisestä ja tehdä risteyksen eteläpuolelle Hietalahdenkadulle asti fiksu kaksisuuntainen väylä ja poistaa koko pohjoispuolen pyörätie. Siitä olisi saatu metri lisää tilaa liikenteelle ja ymmärtääkseni se olisi jo auttanut paljon.

----------


## petteri

Hmm. Entäs sitten kun tulee lumipyry? Meneeköhän lähemmäksi 20 minuuttia? Jätkäsaareen on vielä tulossa paljon lisää asukkaitakin ja rakentamista, joka tuskin jatkossa nopeuttaa liikennettä. Ei toki ole mikään yllätys, että kun ratikka kulkee mutkaisessa, ahtaassa ja erittäin tiheästi liikennöidyssä ympäristössä niin sitten hidastellaan.

Vaikka kun katsoo ratikkareittiä Ruoholahdenkadulla, niin kyllähän enemmän tilaa olisi voitu ottaa. Mutta kun puistoa ja pyöräteitä ei voinut leikata tuli hyvin ahdasta. Ja sitten on vielä nuo parkkipulmat.

----------


## aki

> Ymmärsin jutun niin, että ruuhkia syntyy juurikin sen takia, että valoetuusjärjestelmä ei toimi, ei sinänsä ratikkaliikenteen takia. Ratikoiden valoetuus laukeaa silloin kun ei pitäisi, ja jää pois silloin, kun sitä tarvittaisiin mm. viallisten tunnistimien takia.


Vaikka etuudet toimisivatkin täysin oikein, niin vaikuttaa se siltikin negatiivisesti muuhun liikenteeseen koska yhdellä valokierrolla pääsee vähemmän autoja läpi ja tämä jonouttaa liikennettä, on siis selvää että ysin tulo on vaikuttanut Länsiväylän-Porkkalankadun ruuhkautumiseen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:51 ----------




> Hmm. Entäs sitten kun tulee lumipyry? Meneeköhän lähemmäksi 20 minuuttia?


Melkoinen kaaos odotettavissa ensi talvena, kun nyt jo risteykset ajetaan tukkoon ja Roska-autot seisahtuvat kiskoille kiinteistöjen roska-astioiden tyhjennyksen ajaksi, niin mitä on odotettavissa talvella kun raiteet ja tiemerkinnät ovat lumenpeitossa? Uusi reitti on todella haavoittuva ja huono puoli tässä on myös se, ettei Länsisatamaan ole vaihtoehtoista joukkoliikenneyhteyttä! Ruoholahden metroaseman ja Länsiterminaalin välille olisi varmasti edelleen kysyntää laivojen tulo -ja lähtöaikoina. Tämä yhteys saataisiin jos kasia jatkettaisiin väliaikaisella radalla terminaalille kuten tässä ketjussa on jo esitetty. Tuo lyhyt pätkä voitaisiin hyvin toteuttaa pintakiskona siihen asti kunnes pysyvä ratalinja on rakennettu. Kasi toimisi tukilinjana tasaamassa ruuhkahuippuja ja tarjoaisi myös yhteyden silloin jos ysi ei syystä tai toisesta pääse ajamaan Länsiterminaalille.

----------


## petteri

> Sehän on hyvä. Saa vauhtia hommaan.
> 
> Paikalla on nyt keskikoroke ajolangan kannatinlankatolppineen bussikaistan ja vastaantulevien autokaistojen välissä. Keskikorokkeen ja tolpat voi aivan hyvin siirtää rv- ja bussikaistojen väliin, ja maalata keltainen kaksoisviiva erottamaan bussikaistan niistä kahdesta autokaistasta. Ei halpaa eikä autoliikenteen kannalta ehkä paras vaihtoehto, mutta ei tuossa kovin paljon vaihtoehtoja ole.
> 
> Pikkuisen lisää tilaa saa jo sillä, että nykyisen keskikorokkeen eteläistä reunakiveä siirretään niin, että se on ihan tolpissa kiinni. Siinä on nyt jonkun verran ylimääräistä tilaa.


Tuo paksu ajolangan kannatustolppa näyttää tosiaan olevan hankalassa paikassa. Onko se tosiaan alun perin suunniteltu tuohon vai unohtuiko virtajohdon kannattimien toinen pää kokonaan suunnitelmista ja sitten tolppa vaan lätkäistiin tuohon ja bussikaista kapeni liikaa? Tolppa pikaisesti pois ja uusi tolppa Ruoholahden villojen aidan viereen ja sitten vähän lisätilaa keskikorokkeesta Kamppiin päin menevälle bussikaistalle.

----------


## 339-DF

Tietääkseni Länsiterminaalin pysäkille saadaan toinenkin lippuautomaatti. Toivottavaa olisi, että se olisi kertalippuautomaatti. 

Itse asiassa minusta toivottavinta olisi, että se nykyinen monilippuhässäkkätsydeemi heivattaisiin sieltä jonnekin peltometroasemalle ja tuotaisiin tilalle toinenkin kertalippuautomaatti. Ne ovat helppokäyttöisiä. Matkakortinlataajat ja kuukausikortin ostajat hankkikoot lippunsa sitten muualta kuin Länsiterminaalista.

----------


## hmikko

> - Osasto tai virasto jonka mielestä on fiksu idea tehdä mediaani ratikkakiskojen keskelle siirretään suunnittelemaan kaupunginosia joissa ei ole ratikoita.


Onko tuossa mediaanissa ja keskikorokkeissa joku idea, vai onko viritelmä oikeasti voinut mennä suunnittelukoneistosta läpi vahingossa? Onko noita missään muualla Helsingissä? Itselle ei ainakaan tule mieleen.

----------


## zige94

Kävin vähän kuvaamassa tuota paljon puhuttua ongelmakohtaa Ruoholahden Villat (Ruoholahdenkatu HELMI:ssä) pysäkin kohdalla. http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Raitiovaun...+ongelmakohta/
Kuvista näkee selvästi kuinka paljon bussit ovat ratikkakaistan puolella. Yksi ratikka jopa jäi odottamaan vierelleni että bussit menevät, vaikka ratikalla oli vihreät, jottei vahingossakaan kolareita tulisi..

----------


## Safka

> Tänään olisi tarvittu kumpaistakin, kun ensin rekka esti liikenteen Länsiterminaalilla ja myöhemmin henkilöauto Ruoholahdenkadulla.


Lieneekö tämä se yksilö joka olis pitänyt kukittaa? http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki.../viesti/81535/
Vielä parempi olisi ollut, että silmäätekevät olisivat tulleet sampanjapullon kanssa paikalle ja kosauttaneet sen  sanotaan nyt vaikka  ko. sankarin tuulilasiin. Uusi rata ja uudet häiriöt on nyt kastettu!
Omakaupungin kuvan mukaan tilanne on nippanappa, mutta poikkeusyhteys Salmisaareen olis luultavasti pelannut.

----------


## Skurubisin

> Kävin vähän kuvaamassa tuota paljon puhuttua ongelmakohtaa Ruoholahden Villat (Ruoholahdenkatu HELMI:ssä) pysäkin kohdalla. http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Raitiovaun...+ongelmakohta/


Onko kaistojen opastusta niin huonosti siellä merkattua, että kuvisien perusteella neljä auto ajelee bussikaistan kautta pästääkseen suoraan Ruoholahdenkatua pitkin?

----------


## zige94

> Onko kaistojen opastusta niin huonosti siellä merkattua, että kuvisien perusteella neljä auto ajelee bussikaistan kautta pästääkseen suoraan Ruoholahdenkatua pitkin?


En tiedä opastuksista, mutta n. 30min siinä seisoin niin monet autot tulivat tuota bussikaistaa pitkin, ja tajuttuaan että tie kääntyy Lapinrinteellä autot ajoivat suoraan ratikkakaistan yli Ruoholahdenkatua jatkavien kaistalle. Yksi läheltä piti tilanne oli kun auto kiilasi suoraan Länsiterminaalista tulevan ratikan eteen. Vähintään joka toiselle valokierrolla siellä oli muutama väärän kaistan valinnu autoilija.

Tämä oli yksi niistä kuuluisista väärää kaistaa menneistä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Olisikohan jo aika pistää ysin uuden osuuden poikkeusliikenneyhteydet ajokuntoon? Tänään olisi tarvittu kumpaistakin, kun ensin rekka esti liikenteen Länsiterminaalilla ja myöhemmin henkilöauto Ruoholahdenkadulla. Ensin mainitun aikana ysit johdettiin Kampista Töölön hallille, jälkimmäisessä Hietalahteen kääntymään. Häiriöiden kestot olivat onneksi lyhyet ja kovin montaa vuoroa ei poikkeusreiteille ehtinyt. Länsiterminaali jää kyllä täysin mottiin joukkoliikennepalveluista, jos esim. Ruoholahdenkadulla tapahtuu hieman suurempi mälli. Onko kenelläkään tietoa, milloin ajolangat saadaan varayhteyksiin asennettua?.


HKL-Raitioliikenneyksikkö asentaa Ruoholahdenkadun ja Itämerenkadun välisen varayhteyden ajolangat ma 20.8 ja ti 21.8. välisenä yönä. Kasi laitetaan töiden takia poikkeusreitille noin tunnin ajaksi maanantaina illalla klo 22.30 alkaen ja ajetaan Arkadiankadun kautta Kolmikulmaan. Apollonkadun pysäkin ja Saukonpaaden päätepysäkin välillä liikennöidään korvaavaa bussiliikennnettä, liikennöitsijänä Åbergin Linja.

----------


## Albert

> HKL-Raitioliikenneyksikkö asentaa Ruoholahdenkadun ja Itämerenkadun välisen varayhteyden ajolangat ma 20.8 ja ti 21.8. välisenä yönä.


Kannatinlangat siellä jo tänään olivatkin paikoillaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kävin vähän kuvaamassa tuota paljon puhuttua ongelmakohtaa Ruoholahden Villat (Ruoholahdenkatu HELMI:ssä) pysäkin kohdalla. http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Raitiovaun...+ongelmakohta/
> Kuvista näkee selvästi kuinka paljon bussit ovat ratikkakaistan puolella. Yksi ratikka jopa jäi odottamaan vierelleni että bussit menevät, vaikka ratikalla oli vihreät, jottei vahingossakaan kolareita tulisi..


Oikein hyviä kuvia. Tiedostonimistä päätellen olet kuvannut peräkkäisiä busseja, eikä siis niin että olet valinnut sellaisen otannan, jossa bussit olisivat poikkeuksellisen paljon rv-kaistan puolella. Onko näin?

Ratikan kuvasta ei ihan näy koko totuus, se pitäisi päästä kuvaaman suoraan takaapäin eikä yhtään sivulta. Ei helppoa. Koko totuus on se, että ratikan peili ei mahdu ratikkakaistan alueelle ja itse vaunukin peittää reunakivestä noin puolet. Tuollainen "ratikkakaista" on lähinnä huono vitsi.

Saas nähdä mitä tälle kohdalle tapahtuu vai tapahtuuko mitään. Edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että tuo kuvissakin näkyvä tolpitettu keskikoroke pitää tolppineen päivineen siirtää rv-kaistan ja bussikaistan väliin. Mahtaako 100 000 euroa riittää? Tuskin. Tolppien perustukset ovat kalliita.

----------


## zige94

> Oikein hyviä kuvia. Tiedostonimistä päätellen olet kuvannut peräkkäisiä busseja, eikä siis niin että olet valinnut sellaisen otannan, jossa bussit olisivat poikkeuksellisen paljon rv-kaistan puolella. Onko näin?
> 
> Ratikan kuvasta ei ihan näy koko totuus, se pitäisi päästä kuvaaman suoraan takaapäin eikä yhtään sivulta. Ei helppoa. Koko totuus on se, että ratikan peili ei mahdu ratikkakaistan alueelle ja itse vaunukin peittää reunakivestä noin puolet. Tuollainen "ratikkakaista" on lähinnä huono vitsi.
> 
> Saas nähdä mitä tälle kohdalle tapahtuu vai tapahtuuko mitään. Edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että tuo kuvissakin näkyvä tolpitettu keskikoroke pitää tolppineen päivineen siirtää rv-kaistan ja bussikaistan väliin. Mahtaako 100 000 euroa riittää? Tuskin. Tolppien perustukset ovat kalliita.


Juu kaikki ovat kuvattu peräkkäin. Muutamien kuvien välissä olevat numeroiden hyppäykset johtuvat siitä kun nappasin samalla muutamasta uudesta PL:n Volvosta kuvat jotka tulivat Kampista päin, eli en valinnut sellaisia kuvia missä oli bussi reilusti ratikkakaistan puolelle. Lataan kuvasivustolleni samaan kansioon pari videotakin mitä kuvasin. Kohtauskuvia en oikein saanut koska joko ratikka odotti ja päästi bussit, tai busseja ei samaan aikaan tullut.

Videot: Ensimmäisessä videossa 3 bussia lähestyy ja kääntyy Lapinrinteelle. Toisessa videossa muutama bussi kohtaa ratikan. Bussien nopeus hidastuu huomattavasti ja etenkin ensimmäinen Veolian auto hidastaa paljonkin kääntyessään ettei osuisi bussin kulkusuunnan mukaan katsottuna vasemmalle olevaan kivetykseen ja ratikan kylkeen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Videot: Ensimmäisessä videossa 3 bussia lähestyy ja kääntyy Lapinrinteelle. Toisessa videossa muutama bussi kohtaa ratikan. Bussien nopeus hidastuu huomattavasti ja etenkin ensimmäinen Veolian auto hidastaa paljonkin kääntyessään ettei osuisi bussin kulkusuunnan mukaan katsottuna vasemmalle olevaan kivetykseen ja ratikan kylkeen.


Jälkimmäinen video osoittaa sen, että kyllä siitä mahtuu, mutta se vaatii malttia ja jonkinlaista taitoa bussikuskilta. Ottaen huomioon sen, että kuskit saavat pysäkkikatoksiakin säännöllisesti säpäleiksi, kumpikaan ominaisuus ei taida olla itsestäänselvyys.

Video näyttää karusti senkin, että ratikan "valoetuus" ei taida kuulua niihin kaikkein tehokkaimpiin. Helmi-täti taitaa elää enää tippapullon varassa.

----------


## zige94

> Jälkimmäinen video osoittaa sen, että kyllä siitä mahtuu, mutta se vaatii malttia ja jonkinlaista taitoa bussikuskilta. Ottaen huomioon sen, että kuskit saavat pysäkkikatoksiakin säännöllisesti säpäleiksi, kumpikaan ominaisuus ei taida olla itsestäänselvyys.
> 
> Video näyttää karusti senkin, että ratikan "valoetuus" ei taida kuulua niihin kaikkein tehokkaimpiin. Helmi-täti taitaa elää enää tippapullon varassa.


Jep, kyllä siitä nipinnapin hätäilemättä pääsee. Mutta sitten jos tuleekin vastaa uusi kuljettaja jolla ei pahemmin kokemusta, niin ollaakin ongelmissa, tai näitä kuuluisia rallikuskeja.

Tuosta Helmi -tädistä vielä sen verran että tuli huomattua muutamien ratikoiden kohdalla myös se, että tuo jälkimmäinen valonetuus toimi joillakin jo Ruoholahden Villojen pysäkin kohdalla, jotkut ratikat joutuivat taas ajamaan melkein tuohon valoille saakka ennen kuin alko vilkkumaan merkkivalo ja valot vaihtumaan autoille punaisiksi. Säädettävää noissa etuuksissakin vielä on.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuosta Helmi -tädistä vielä sen verran että tuli huomattua muutamien ratikoiden kohdalla myös se, että tuo jälkimmäinen valonetuus toimi joillakin jo Ruoholahden Villojen pysäkin kohdalla, jotkut ratikat joutuivat taas ajamaan melkein tuohon valoille saakka ennen kuin alko vilkkumaan merkkivalo ja valot vaihtumaan autoille punaisiksi. Säädettävää noissa etuuksissakin vielä on.


Siellä on ilmeisesti ollut vikoja ilmaisimissa. Periaatteessa vaunu pitäisi havaita hyvissä ajoin. Se ilmaisin voi olla satojen metrien päässä liikennevaloista, eli ledi alkaa vilkkua tosi ajoissa. En tiedä, missä tämän kohdan ilmaisin on. Mutta jos ilmaisin ei toimi, niin kaikissa valoristeyksissä on lisäksi "kela" joka tunnistaa ihan risteykseen asti ajaneen vaunun ja antaa etuuden vasta sitten. Ilman tätä eivät esimerkiksi työ- tai tilausajovaunut pääsisi valoista läpi.

Tätä voi seurata käytännössä vaikka Kansallismuseon pysäkillä. Jos kaikki toimii ja Helmi-täti tietää, missä vaunu on, niin vaunu pääsee varova-valoista läpi pysähtymättä (tosin se joutuu yleensä kyllä reippaasti hidastamaan, mikä on sääli). Mutta jos Helmi-täti ei tiedä, missä vaunu on, niin silloin vaunu joutuu ajamaan melkein valotolpalle asti, jolloin se sitten tunnistetaan ja aikansa odoteltuaan se saa ajoluvan. Usein sattuu, että vaunut tippuvat pois Helmi-järjestelmästä taikka jostain syystä järjestelmä luulee, että vaunu on jossain muualla kuin missä se oikeasti on. Silloin homma ei oikein toimi.

Munkkiniemen aukion valoetuus toimii erittäin hyvin. Siinä on kaupungista tultaessa ilmaisin todella kaukana valoista, ja esteetön kulku valoihin. Niinpä Helmi-tädillä on aikaa järjestää ratikalle viiveetön tai lähes viiveetön kulku risteyksen yli. Toiseenkin suuntaan etuus toimii hyvin, vaikka Helmi joutuukin arvaamaan Munkkiniemen puistotien pysäkillä kuluvan ajan ja antamaan etuuden sen perusteella. Mutta arvaukset osuvat aika hyvin kohdilleen. Tuota taustaa vasten on vaikea ymmärtää, miksi esimerkiksi etuus Sturenkadun ja Hesarin risteyksessä on niin surkea. Olosuhteet ovat siinä jotakuinkin samat kuin Munkkiniemen aukiolla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jep, kyllä siitä nipinnapin hätäilemättä pääsee. Mutta sitten jos tuleekin vastaa uusi kuljettaja jolla ei pahemmin kokemusta, niin ollaakin ongelmissa, tai näitä kuuluisia rallikuskeja.


Kyllä tuo kuitenkin näyttää siltä, että ammattiliikenteessä asia olisi hoidettavissa koulutuksella. Se miksei pääkaupunkiseudun bussiliikenteessä tällainen asia toimi, kertoo isommasta ongelmasta.

----------


## Nak

Kyllä tuo paikka on todella tiukka ajaa bussilla ja haastetta tuo se että kanttikiveys ei ole suorassa vaan siinä on tietty uloke heti aluksi joka pitää kiertää. Kyllä siitä mahtuu, mutta lumien tultua tilanne voi olla toinen  :Smile:  Eilen joku variokuski oli jäänyt pysäkiltä lähdettyään reilusti risteyksestä ja vetänyt peilit sisään, sitten mahtui hyvin, mutta jos valo-ohjauksessa on vikaa niin aina ei toki voi näin tehdä. Olen myös huomannut että jos bussilla seisoo valoissa ja ratikka toisella puolella, bussille vaihtuu valo ensin ja kun on päässyt ratikan rinnalle vaihtuu sillekin valo. Bussin vihreätä voisi siis viivästyttää 10sek. niin ongelmaa ei olisi

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen myös huomannut että jos bussilla seisoo valoissa ja ratikka toisella puolella, bussille vaihtuu valo ensin ja kun on päässyt ratikan rinnalle vaihtuu sillekin valo. Bussin vihreätä voisi siis viivästyttää 10sek. niin ongelmaa ei olisi


Tietenkin on typerää, että tolpat ja koroke on pantu vastakkaissuuntaisten autokaistojen väliin eikä autokaistan ja ratikkakaitan väliin. Mutta yksinkertaisin ja halvin ratkaisu nykytilanteeseen on tuo, mistä Nak kirjoittaa: Valo-ohjauksella huolehditaan, ettei ahtaalla kaistalla ole ajoneuvoja silloin, kun raiteella KULKEE raitiovaunu. Eli toinen emävirhe tuossa on korokkeen ja pylväiden sijoituksen lisäksi, että raitiovaunu joutuu seisomaan liikennevaloissa.

Jos olisimme vaikkapa Saksassa, tämä paikka toimisi näin:

Raitiovaunu saapuu pysäkille ja kuljettaja arvioi tilanteen mukaan, milloin hän lähtee. Kuljettaja tilaa itselleen kulkutien (rautatietermi) siten, että se on vapaa läpi koko risteyksen silloin, kun on aika lähteä pysäkiltä. Kulkutie varmistetaan siten, että raitiovaunulle on vihreät läpi risteyksen ja samalla autoille tulee punainen niin, ettei tuolle ahtaalle kaistalle päästetä ajoneuvoja. Eli valo-ohjaus toimii siten, ettei ahtaassa paikassa koskaan ole rinnakkain ratikkaa ja autoja. Asian varmistamiseksi ahtaalla autokaistalla on ajoneuvotunnistus. Jos kaistalla on ajoneuvoja, kaistan lähtöpäähän tulee vihreä ja tulopäässä on tietenkin punainen. Tunnistimen avulla järjestelmä tietää, milloin kaista tyhjenee ja ratikan kulkutie on vapaa.

En nyt murehdi sitä, miten ratikan kulkutien turvaamisen ajoitus toimii suhteessä lähiristeysten valoihin. Periaatteessa kysymys on vain priorisoinnista, eli siitä, mikä asia ja mikä suunta autoillakin halutaan synkata lähiristeyksiin. Toisaalta, jos kerran töpeksitään katusuunnittelussa niin, että järjestetään pullonkaula, niin eihän sille sitten mitään mahda, että siitä on haittaa.

Antero

----------


## zige94

HKL kirjoitteli kirjoitukseeni vastausta facebookissa, että ko. kohdan valoja olisi säädetty torstaina, eli heti seuraavana päivänä kun kävin kuvaamassa paikalla. Pitääkin käydä tällä viikolla taas katsomassa tilanne. Ymmärtääkseni tilanne olisi nyt niinettä ratikan pitäisi päästä suoraan pysäkiltä Ruoholahdenkatu alas Ruoholahdenra ja busseilla ymmärtääkseni olisi punaiset koko ajan.

----------


## Albert

> HKL kirjoitti: "Tässä tarkempaa selvitystä: aikaisemmin raitiovaunulla oli  mahdollisuus saada ajolupa kaksi kertaa liikennevalokierron aikana, joista  toinen oli yhtä aikaa bussien kanssa. Nyt tämä mahdollisuus on poistettu, eli  Kamppiin ajavat bussit ja Länsisatamaan ajavat raitiovaunut eivät aja  risteyksestä yhtä aikaa. Muutos ei vaikuta siihen, että risteyksessä voi olla  ajolupaa odottava raitiovaunu pysähtyneenä silloin, kun busseille näytetään  vihreää valoa. Seuraavaksi KSV selvittää mahdollisuutta muuttaa liikennevaloja  vielä siten, että normaalitilanteessa raitiovaunu ei joutuisi pysähtymään  Hietalahdenkadun risteykseen lainkaan."


Tässä uusinta tietoa.

----------


## zige94

Eli olen vielä ymmärtänyt asian väärin mitä siis edellisessä postauksessa pistin, mutta niin siis yritetään tehdä ettei ratikan tarvitsisi pysähtyä ollenkaan pysäkiltä lähdettäessä. Tietenkään se ei estä sitä etteikö bussi jäisi sitten siihen pieneen väliin siinä kahdessa risteyksessä.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Kun ongelmaksi muodostuu se, että ratikka on liian suosittu...


No nyt selvisi miksi myöskään Tallinnassa ja Tukholmassa ei ole toimivia joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä keskustasta satamiin; nehän olisivat liian suosittuja.  :Wink:

----------


## vompatti

> No nyt selvisi miksi myöskään Tallinnassa ja Tukholmassa ei ole toimivia joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä keskustasta satamiin; nehän olisivat liian suosittuja.


Niin juuri! Matkustin kerran Tallinnan satamasta "keskustaan", Viru-keskukseen bussilla. Itse bussimatka kesti 11 minuuttia. Huomattavasti nopeammin olisin kävellyt eikä olisi aikaa kulunut edes bussin odottamiseen. Sateen vuoksi jouduin turvautumaan bussiin.

Tallinnassa voitaisiin satamasta tehdä Viru-keskukseen possujuna kuljettamaan turisteja. Tai nythän sen possujunan voisi jatkaa johonkin Prismaan saakka.

----------


## hmikko

Voihan laivat aina laittaa seilaamaan Vuosaareen. Kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen puute kilpaillee hyvin naapurimaiden satamien kanssa.

----------


## 339-DF

Ruoholahdenkadulla näkyy Lapinlahden puiston reunasta tulleen parkkipaikka. Siinä on hulppeasti tilaa jalkakäytävän ja pyörätien välissä, ja tänään paikalla seisoi kolme autoa, kaksi niistä useamman tunnin.

Jälkikäteen ihmetyttää, miksi tässä kohtaa on pitänyt tehdä niin hirvittävän kapea ratikkakaista. Tilaa olisi 5,6 m:n sijaan ollut ihan hyvin suosituslevyiselle 6,4 m kaistalle, kun sitä noppakivettyä pyörätien ja jalkakäytävän välistä aluetta olisi kavennettu. Tänään ratikka hidasteli tuossa useaan otteeseen, kun se yritti omalla kaistallaan päästä naapurikaistalla seisovan bussin ohitse.




> Ymmärtääkseni tilanne olisi nyt niinettä ratikan pitäisi päästä suoraan pysäkiltä Ruoholahdenkatu alas Ruoholahdenra ja busseilla ymmärtääkseni olisi punaiset koko ajan.


Ruoholahden villojen pysäkiltä lähtevä ratikka näkyy nyt saavan, kuten totesit, ajoluvan molemmista valoista yhtä aikaa. Ikävä juttu, että tämä bussien ja ratikoiden kohtausongelma hoidettiin heikentämällä ratikan valoetuutta. Mutta eihän se yllätys ollut. Toivotaan, että tuossa päästäisiin vielä sellaiseen tilanteeseen, että valoviive olisi ratikoille mahdollisimman lyhyt. Kaikki mahdollisuudet siihen on toki olemassa, kun lähistöllä ei muita liikennevaloja ole.

----------


## zige94

> Ruoholahden villojen pysäkiltä lähtevä ratikka näkyy nyt saavan, kuten totesit, ajoluvan molemmista valoista yhtä aikaa. Ikävä juttu, että tämä bussien ja ratikoiden kohtausongelma hoidettiin heikentämällä ratikan valoetuutta. Mutta eihän se yllätys ollut. Toivotaan, että tuossa päästäisiin vielä sellaiseen tilanteeseen, että valoviive olisi ratikoille mahdollisimman lyhyt. Kaikki mahdollisuudet siihen on toki olemassa, kun lähistöllä ei muita liikennevaloja ole.


Hyvä näin. Ainakin kolarin mahdollisuus minimoitu. Kuten sanoit, pitäisi vielä päästä sellaiseen tilanteeseen että valoviive olisi lyhyt. Nythän se on liian pitkä siitä mitä sen pitäisi olla (nollaviive)  :Wink:  Olisiko tässä sitten voitu tehdä niin päin että autojen valoja olisi pidennetty ja muutettu niin että ratikalle olisi saatu se mahdollinen lupa kaksi kertaa per valokierto, joista toinen nyt siis jouduttiin poistaa.. Autoruuhkat kyllä vaikuttanut asiaan aika paljon...

----------


## 339-DF

Parhaillaan on käynnissä ajolangan veto Itämerenkadun ja Ruoholahdenkadun yhdistävälle poikkeusyhteydelle. Kuva tulossa SRS-uutisiin. Mahtaako olla käytössä heti huomisaamusta alkaen? Ainakin klo 24 kieppeillä varsinainen langan veto oli loppusuoralla. Ehkä loppuyöstä sitten kiinnitykset ja kiristykset?




> Autoruuhkat kyllä vaikuttanut asiaan aika paljon...


Mä olin siinä tänään kuvaamassa noin klo 16-18, välillä pistäydyin kauhistelemassa sitä punaista metalliromua, jonka joku on kipannut Tennarin edustan ratikkapysäkille. Lokapojatko asialla taas?

Tänä aikana Ruoholahdenkadulla oli kyllä ruuhkaa. Itse asiassa koko osuus Runeberginkadun ympyrästä Ruoholahdenkadun ja Hietalahdenkadun valoihin oli yhtä autojonoa. Keskustasta tuleva ratikka ei päässyt Ruoholahdenkadulla omalle kaistalleen, vaan jäi autojen taakse odottelemaan. Autoliikenteestä ei jäänyt kovin sujuvaa kuvaa, koska runsaat liikenneympyrät päästivät sivukaduilta ja parkkihallista autoja niin jouhevasti, että pääsuunta kärsi. Samoin kaistat ovat niin kapeita ja ajonopeudet sen vuoksi niin alhaisia (kerrankin suunnilleen rajoitusten mukaisia), että jalankulkijat tuntuvat Ruoholahdenkadulla poikkeuksellisesti ottavan itselleen niitä oikeuksia, jotka heille kuuluvat. Niinpä autot joutuvat väistämään suojatielle astuneita jalankulkijoita, mikä ei tietenkään lisännyt Ruoholahdenkadun välityskykyä.

Joka tapauksessa autojono katosi kuin taikaiskusta klo 17.45 jälkeen. Jäin oikein ihmettelemään, kun aluksi jokaisen ratikan edessä oli autoja vaikka kuinka, mutta sitten yhtäkkiä sai kuvata ratikkaa ihan autiolla kadulla. Klo 18 jälkeen sitten lähdin tuosta pois, mutta tuskin se iltaruuhka enää siihen palasi.

----------


## Koala

Koalaa tätä luettuaan ihan hirvitti ehtiikö se lauantaina laivaan mutta hyvin sinne ysillä päästiin. Varasin matkaan vähintään riittävästi aikaa ja olin länsiterminaalissa pari tuntia ennen laivaan pääsyä... Myös sunnuntaina paluu sujui mukavasti Baltic Princessin saavuttua kun ääriään myöten täyden välipalan perään tuli Vario joka avasi heti ovensa. Ratikkaan oli huomattavasti helpompi mennä lonkerokärryn kanssa kuin 15A:han oli, siitä plussaa  :Wink:  Toistaiseksi olen 9:iin tyytyväinen mutta ymmärrän kyllä että sitten kun se pissii niin se pissii.

----------


## NS

> Parhaillaan on käynnissä ajolangan veto Itämerenkadun ja Ruoholahdenkadun yhdistävälle poikkeusyhteydelle.


Ymmärrän että kyseinen poikkeusyhteys on hyödyllinen linjalle 9, mikäli Ruoholahdenrannan ja Länsiterminaalin välillä on liikenne-este, joka estää pääsyn omalle päätepysäkille Jätkäsaareen. Tällöin keskustan suunnasta tulevat vaunut voivat käydä kääntymässä linjan 8 päätepysäkillä Saukonpaadessa. Mutta entäpä poikkeusyhteyden hyöty linjalle 8? Jos kuvittelemme että tukos on jossain Itämerenkadun ja Saukonpaaden välillä, Töölöstä tulevilla kahdeksikon vaunuilla ei ole pääsyä Mechelininkadulta ysin päättärille Länsiterminaaliin. Mikäli tukos puolestaan on jossain Mechelininkadulla tai Caloniuksenkadulla, kasilinjan vaunut voidaan toki ohjata pois Saukonpaadesta Ruoholahdenkadun ja Kampin kautta, mutta silloin ongelmaksi muodostuu hankala paluu omalle reitille Töölöön, koska Malminrinteestä puuttuu kiskoyhteys Fredalle. Käytännössä jouduttaisiin ajamaan Simonkadulta Manskulle ja Kolmikulmaan kääntymään, jolloin jäätäisiin auttamattomasti jälkeen aikataulusta. Vaihtoehtona olisi jatkaa Kampista Rautatieaseman ja Hakaniemen kautta Sörnäisiin, mutta silloin jäisi valtaosa omasta reitistä ajamatta.

Kun vielä toinen uusi poikkeusyhteys, joka yhdistää kuutosen ja yhdeksikön radat Ruoholahdenrannassa, saadaan sähköistettyä, paranevat entisestään edellytykset ysin liikennöimiseen häiriötilanteessa. Silloin päästään kiertämään Ruoholahdenkadulla tai Kampissa olevat sumput Bulevardin kautta. Samalla kuutoslinjaa voidaan tarvittaessa liikennöidä Kampin ja Jätkäsaaren kautta Hietalahteen, mikäli esimerkiksi Bulevardilla on liikenne-este suunnassa kohti Hietalahtea. Milloinkohan tämä toinen poikkeusyhteys sähköistetään?

Summa summarum: Kaiken kaikkiaan aika monimutkainen raidekaavio muistettavaksi. Ymmärtääkseni uusista poikkeusyhteyksistä on eniten hyötyä ysille ja jonkin verran kuutoselle, mutta ei juuri mitään kasille. Olenko ajatellut oikein?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ymmärtääkseni uusista poikkeusyhteyksistä on eniten hyötyä ysille ja jonkin verran kuutoselle, mutta ei juuri mitään kasille. Olenko ajatellut oikein?


Olet. Kasille olisi ollut valtavasti hyötyä yhteydestä Fredalta Malminrinteeseen, mutta sitä ei tehty. Pääsyynä oli huono ratageometria. Yhteyden olisi voinut juuri ja juuri toteuttaa kadun tasauksia muuttamalla, mutta silloin olisi menetetty mahdollisuus jatkaa Fredan rataa suoraan etelään. Sitä pidettiin arvokkaampana kuin poikkeusyhteyttä.

Minusta tehty ratkaisu on oikea, vaikka menetetty poikkeusyhteys harmittaakin. Mutta se Fredan puuttuva pätkä pitäisi saada nyt oikeasti rakennettua. Kyllä sinne aikanaan linjaliikennettäkin saadaan, mutta ihan jo verkon toimivuutta ajatellen se yhteys pitäisi saada rakenteille ihan jo ensi kesänä. Jos Lasipalatsin risteyksessä taas pamahtaa, niin koko verkko on kaputt.

----------


## Dakkus

Miksi Simonkadulta ei ole tehty mahdollisuutta kääntyä Manskua pohjoiseen?
Ja miksi kasille ei ole rakennettu mahdollisuutta hypsähtää kutosen silmukkaan Hietalahteen?

----------


## 339-DF

> Miksi Simonkadulta ei ole tehty mahdollisuutta kääntyä Manskua pohjoiseen?


Ei mahdu, kun siinä on se alikulkutunneliin johtava portaikko.




> Ja miksi kasille ei ole rakennettu mahdollisuutta hypsähtää kutosen silmukkaan Hietalahteen?


Ruoholahdenrantaa suoraan ajaville tuo onnistuisi, mutta Kalevankadulta ei mahdu kääntymään Ruoholahdenrantaan kohti pohjoista.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ruoholahdenrantaa suoraan ajaville tuo onnistuisi, mutta Kalevankadulta ei mahdu kääntymään Ruoholahdenrantaan kohti pohjoista.


Joskus tuli mieleen, että siinä yhteydessä, kun Telakkakadun rata rakennetaan, voitaisiin myös Ruoholahdenrannan-Hietalahdenrannan rata rakentaa kaksiraiteiseksi. Näin tämä varayhteys saataisiin ja lisättäisiin myös reittivaihtoehtoja vaikkapa sitä aikaa ajatellen, kun Laajasalon radat avataan.

----------


## 339-DF

Tänään alkuillasta Itämerenkadun ja Ruoholahdenkadun yhdysraiteen ajolangat näyttivät jo aivan valmiilta. Jaksoerotinkin tuohon on tullut.

----------


## NS

> Tänään alkuillasta Itämerenkadun ja Ruoholahdenkadun yhdysraiteen ajolangat näyttivät jo aivan valmiilta. Jaksoerotinkin tuohon on tullut.


Tein saman havainnon. Milloinkohan Ruoholahdenrannan varayhteys sähköistetään, ja pitääköhän sitä varten siirtää sekä kuutonen että ysi poikkeusreiteille myöhäisillan ajaksi (kuten eilen illalla kasille tehtiin)?

----------


## zige94

> Tein saman havainnon. Milloinkohan Ruoholahdenrannan varayhteys sähköistetään, ja pitääköhän sitä varten siirtää sekä kuutonen että ysi poikkeusreiteille myöhäisillan ajaksi (kuten eilen illalla kasille tehtiin)?


Tuossa ysin pistämisessä poikkeusreitille on vain se huono puoli kun Tallinkin laiva saapuu 23:30 (su 00:30) Länsiterminaaliin, niin ysin pätkälle pitäisi pistää bussiralli käyntiin taas, ja varmaan ihan keskustaan saakka. Tai no, onhan 15A:kin ennen menny, joten miksei siitäkin pärjättäisi?  :Wink:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Olet. Kasille olisi ollut valtavasti hyötyä yhteydestä Fredalta Malminrinteeseen, mutta sitä ei tehty. Pääsyynä oli huono ratageometria. Yhteyden olisi voinut juuri ja juuri toteuttaa kadun tasauksia muuttamalla, mutta silloin olisi menetetty mahdollisuus jatkaa Fredan rataa suoraan etelään. Sitä pidettiin arvokkaampana kuin poikkeusyhteyttä.
> 
> Minusta tehty ratkaisu on oikea, vaikka menetetty poikkeusyhteys harmittaakin. Mutta se Fredan puuttuva pätkä pitäisi saada nyt oikeasti rakennettua.


Tuohon Fredan pätkään liittyen, olisiko tuo kasin varayhteys kenties mahdollista toteuttaa niin, että yhteys Malminrinteen ja Fredan välillä kulkisikin Kampintorin eteläpuolelta? Koukkaisi hiukan, mutta ei vaatisi lisää vaihteita (Fredalle jatkon lisäksi) tuohon ongelmaristeykseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuohon Fredan pätkään liittyen, olisiko tuo kasin varayhteys kenties mahdollista toteuttaa niin, että yhteys Malminrinteen ja Fredan välillä kulkisikin Kampintorin eteläpuolelta? Koukkaisi hiukan, mutta ei vaatisi lisää vaihteita (Fredalle jatkon lisäksi) tuohon ongelmaristeykseen.


Luulen, että olisi, vaikkei siinäkään varmaan suosituskaarresäteisiin päästä. Mutta suositusta pienempi riittänee varayhteydelle.

Olen miettinyt tätä myös siitä näkökulmasta, että varakääntöpaikka Kampintorilla olisi tarpeellinen monessakin mielessä. Siinä voisi kääntää ympäri ainakin Kaivokadun suunnasta tulevat vaunut.

Toivotaan, että asia nousee esille siinä vaiheessa, kun sitä Fredan puuttuvaa pätkää aletaan suunnitella tosimielellä.

----------


## zige94

Joko ois aika saada Länsiterminaalin varayhteydet kuntoon?  :Wink: 




> Raitiolinja 9. Syy: este raiteilla. Ajetaan Kamppi - Runeberginkatu - Töölöntori - Ooppera - Töölöntori - Runeberginkatu - Kamppi. Länsiterminaali jää ajamatta. Paikka: Malminrinne. Arvioitu kesto: 16:15 - 17:40.


Eikös tähän aikaan ollut vieläpä laiva tulossa/lähdössä?..  :Very Happy: 


Jaa-a, 15minuutissa saatiin näköjään ongelma pois. Eli yksi ratikka ehkä ehti poikkeusreitille, jos ees sitä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Luulen, että olisi, vaikkei siinäkään varmaan suosituskaarresäteisiin päästä. Mutta suositusta pienempi riittänee varayhteydelle.


Ei riitä. Jos vaunut eivät mene määrättyä jyrkemmästä kaarresäteestä, ne eivät mene siitä kertaakaan elämänsä aikana edes poikkeuksen vuoksi. Esim. kun nyt vaunut menevät 15 m säteestä, niille ei voi rakentaa poikkeusyhteyttä 13 m säteellä, koska vaunut eivät mene siitä edes yhtä kertaa menemättä rikki tai suistumatta.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei riitä. Jos vaunut eivät mene määrättyä jyrkemmästä kaarresäteestä, ne eivät mene siitä kertaakaan elämänsä aikana edes poikkeuksen vuoksi. Esim. kun nyt vaunut menevät 15 m säteestä, niille ei voi rakentaa poikkeusyhteyttä 13 m säteellä, koska vaunut eivät mene siitä edes yhtä kertaa menemättä rikki tai suistumatta.


Mutta eihän tuo 15 metriä silloin olekaan suosituskaarresäde vaan minimikaarresäde. Nythän puhuttiin siitä, riittäisikö suositusta pienempi.

----------


## risukasa

> Mutta eihän tuo 15 metriä silloin olekaan suosituskaarresäde vaan minimikaarresäde. Nythän puhuttiin siitä, riittäisikö suositusta pienempi.


Näin. Minimi linjaraiteella taitaa olla 17m ja suositus 22m. Ehdoton tekninen minimi on 15, joka voidaan sallia ainakin hallialueilla, poikkeusyhteyksistä en ole varma.

----------


## 339-DF

Mä muistelin, että suositus olisi 23. Sellaisia kaarteita ei Kampintorille taida ainakaan joka kohtaan saada. Mutta jos kahdenkympin tienoilla pärjättäisiin, niin poikkeusyhteydelle ne minusta ovat hyväksyttävissä.

Vaikka Transut pärjäävät 15 asteen kaarteissa, niin itse pitäisin ehdottomana miniminä joka paikassa 18 metriä. Tiukimpia olemassa olevia kaarteita saadaan pikku hiljaa verkolta pois eikä niitä ole syytä tehdä yhtään lisää, ei edes poikkeusyhteyksiksi eikä varikoille. Saadaan sitten jonain päivänä hankittua vaunuja, joiden tekninen minimi on se 18.

----------


## risukasa

> Vaikka Transut pärjäävät 15 asteen kaarteissa, niin itse pitäisin ehdottomana miniminä joka paikassa 18 metriä. Tiukimpia olemassa olevia kaarteita saadaan pikku hiljaa verkolta pois eikä niitä ole syytä tehdä yhtään lisää, ei edes poikkeusyhteyksiksi eikä varikoille. Saadaan sitten jonain päivänä hankittua vaunuja, joiden tekninen minimi on se 18.


Tuo on kyllä oikea tapa suhtautua asiaan. Tosin myös sillä on vaikutusta, miten pitkällä osuudella kaarretta mitäkin kaarresädettä on. Klotoidiprofiilissahan jyrkintä kaarresädettä on tasan yhdessä pisteessä ja muualla on loivempaa.

----------


## late-

> Mä muistelin, että suositus olisi 23. Sellaisia kaarteita ei Kampintorille taida ainakaan joka kohtaan saada. Mutta jos kahdenkympin tienoilla pärjättäisiin, niin poikkeusyhteydelle ne minusta ovat hyväksyttävissä.


Näin tehdäänkin. Ero 23:n ja 20:n tai 19:n välillä ei vain useinkaan ole kovin suuri. Kaikkiin tarvitaan aika lailla vastaava pitkä tasoituskaarresarja. Varsinaista pääkaarta ei välttämättä ole kovinkaan paljon, joten muutaman metrin muutos säteessä ei tuota ihmeitä.

----------


## Matkalainen

Jokainen joka on ysillä Länsisatamassa käynyt, lienee huomannut osan laivamatkustajista poistuvan jo Bunkkerin pysäkillä, pysäkinvälin verran ennen päätepysäkkiä, joka on suoraan terminaalin oven edessä. Väittäisin, että ainakin osasyy tähän on se, että Reittiopas kehottaa näin tekemään - mutta ei yllättäen aina; tämä riippunee ilmeisesti kellonajan lisäksi mm. lähtöpaikasta. Lisäksi Reittioppaan paikkatiedoissa ilmeisesti on "Länsisatama" ja "Länsiterminaali" muutaman metrin etäisyydellä toisistaan, jolloin noita kahta vaihtelemalla voi saada erilaiset ohjeet. Kävelyä Bunkkerilta vähentäisi varmaan jo se, ettei Reittiopas antaisi raitiovaunulle kahden minuutin ajoaikaa Bunkkerilta päättärille, vaan jonkin hiukan realistisemman luvun. Vai pitäisiköhän vaunussa kenties olla (monikielinen?) automaattikuulutus, joka opastaisi laivamatkustajia pysymään aloillaan vielä hetken?

----------


## risukasa

> Jokainen joka on ysillä Länsisatamassa käynyt, lienee huomannut osan laivamatkustajista poistuvan jo Bunkkerin pysäkillä, pysäkinvälin verran ennen päätepysäkkiä, joka on suoraan terminaalin oven edessä. Väittäisin, että ainakin osasyy tähän on se, että Reittiopas kehottaa näin tekemään - mutta ei yllättäen aina; tämä riippunee ilmeisesti kellonajan lisäksi mm. lähtöpaikasta. Lisäksi Reittioppaan paikkatiedoissa ilmeisesti on "Länsisatama" ja "Länsiterminaali" muutaman metrin etäisyydellä toisistaan, jolloin noita kahta vaihtelemalla voi saada erilaiset ohjeet. Kävelyä Bunkkerilta vähentäisi varmaan jo se, ettei Reittiopas antaisi raitiovaunulle kahden minuutin ajoaikaa Bunkkerilta päättärille, vaan jonkin hiukan realistisemman luvun. Vai pitäisiköhän vaunussa kenties olla (monikielinen?) automaattikuulutus, joka opastaisi laivamatkustajia pysymään aloillaan vielä hetken?


Aika samahan se on, poistuvatko siinä. Jos on yksikin poistuja vaikka sinne Verkkokauppaan, niin samalla vaivalla tyhjennetään sitten koko vaunullinenkin. 

Odottakaapa kun Bunkkerilta aletaan nousemaan kyytiin, kuten tehdään jo Arabiassa, Hietalahdessa ja ympyrälinjoilla.

----------


## Dakkus

> Odottakaapa kun Bunkkerilta aletaan nousemaan kyytiin, kuten tehdään jo Arabiassa, Hietalahdessa ja ympyrälinjoilla.


Häh? Meni ohi, selventäisitkö?

----------


## 339-DF

> Häh? Meni ohi, selventäisitkö?


Mä ainakin Skattan terminaalilla kävelen Mastokadun pysäkille ja nousen siitä kyytiin, siis suunnassa Terminaalille päin. Saa istumapaikan mistä haluaa. Odottelua tulee vähän enemmän, mutta kun matkustaa Munkkaan saakka niin mieluummin sitä istuu ne extraminsat kuin seisoo Tullinpuomille saakka.

----------


## zige94

> Odottakaapa kun Bunkkerilta aletaan nousemaan kyytiin, kuten tehdään jo Arabiassa, Hietalahdessa ja ympyrälinjoilla.


Jotkut kerran yrittikin mutta kuljettajapa kuuluttikin "Bunkkeri Bunger, vain kyydistä poistuville. Ei uusia matkustajia!" Monet ratikat myös jäävät seisomaan tuohon Bunkkerin pysäkille jos ei ole matkustajia enään kyydissä.

----------


## ultrix

> Jotkut kerran yrittikin mutta kuljettajapa kuuluttikin "Bunkkeri Bunger, vain kyydistä poistuville. Ei uusia matkustajia!"


Toi "Bunger" on kyllä hauska toolik-svensga-masgotti <3

----------


## 339-DF

> Jotkut kerran yrittikin mutta kuljettajapa kuuluttikin "Bunkkeri Bunger, vain kyydistä poistuville. Ei uusia matkustajia!" Monet ratikat myös jäävät seisomaan tuohon Bunkkerin pysäkille jos ei ole matkustajia enään kyydissä.


Kyllä siinä saa nousta kyytiin ihan niin kuin missä tahansa muuallakin.

----------


## zige94

> Toi "Bunger" on kyllä hauska toolik-svensga-masgotti <3


Jaa, pieni kirjoitusvirhe...  :Very Happy:  Bunkern se oliki..  :Laughing:  Mutta se kuljettaja kyllä lausui ihan niinkuin Bunger, josta sitten ulkomuistista ajattelin että miten kirjoitetaan..  :Very Happy:

----------


## 339-DF

> Jaa, pieni kirjoitusvirhe...  Bunkern se oliki..  Mutta se kuljettaja kyllä lausui ihan niinkuin Bunger, josta sitten ulkomuistista ajattelin että miten kirjoitetaan..


Ei ole sun virheesi. Vaunujen näytöissä lukee jostain käsittämättömästä syystä BUNGER. Tai ainakin luki ekoina päivinä, en tiedä onko se jo korjattu. Oikea muoto on tietysti Bunkern, kuten Raitiossa 2/12 on kerrottu.

Muita virheitä pysäkkinäytöissä ovat Utropskontoret, po. Uppropskontoret, sekä Järnvägstationen, josta puuttuu toinen s. Myös Fredriksberg verkstadista puuttuu s, po. Fredriksbergs. Helmi-täti on unohtanut kansakouluruotsinsa. Dementikot yleensä kadottavat kielen kerrallaan, äidinkieli jää viimeiseksi.

----------


## ultrix

> Utropskontoret, po. Uppropskontoret


Ehkä kääntäjä on mielessään ajatellut, että huutokonttori olisi jonkinlainen huutokauppa eikä mikään värväyshuone.

----------


## kouvo

Tähänkö on tultu? Perussuomalaiset ja Ruotsin kielen aseman jatkuva täysin perusteeton alasajo ovat johtaneet kokonaisen joukkoliikennejärjestelmän ja elintärkeän Tallinnan tuontikaupan vakaviin vaikeuksiin. Missä ovat puolustusministeri ja RKP?

----------


## 339-DF

> Missä ovat puolustusministeri ja RKP?


Ei ainakaan ysin ratikassa. Ehkä kolmosessa?  :Wink: 

Mulle ihan sama onko siellä niitä ruotsinkielisiä tekstejä vai ei. Mutta jos on, niin olisi kohtuullista edellyttää, että ne ovat oikein.

----------


## risukasa

> Häh? Meni ohi, selventäisitkö?


Niin, siis parilta viimeiseltä pysäkiltä ennen päättäriä noustaan kyytiin jo aika yleisesti noilla mainitsemillani linjoilla. Ja sitten matkustetaankin päättärin läpi päinvastaiseen suuntaan mistä on noustu. Rengaslinjoilla se tietenkin on suunnittelun luoma välttämättömyys.

----------


## mlahdenm

> Kyllä siinä saa nousta kyytiin ihan niin kuin missä tahansa muuallakin.


Kunpa siinä pääsisi aina edes pois kyydistä. Viime viikolla eräs kuski ajoi tuosta Bunkkerin pysäkistä läpi suoraan päätepysäkille, vaikka pysähtymismerkinantonappia olikin painettu. Hänen mukaansa tuo bunkkerin pysäkki on "jättöpysäkki", ja kuskeille on annettu ohje/lupa ajaa suoraan päättärille jos siellä ei ole toista vaunua odottamassa... 

Ja kuulemma tämän ansiosta minä pääsin lähemmäksi terminaalia, koska sinnehän minäkin hänen arvionsa mukaan olin menossa. Vuoro ei edes ollut ainakaan pahasti myöhässä, koska seisoi päättärillä useamman minuutin ennen seuraavaa lähtöä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kunpa siinä pääsisi aina edes pois kyydistä. Viime viikolla eräs kuski ajoi tuosta Bunkkerin pysäkistä läpi suoraan päätepysäkille, vaikka pysähtymismerkinantonappia olikin painettu. Hänen mukaansa tuo bunkkerin pysäkki on "jättöpysäkki", ja kuskeille on annettu ohje/lupa ajaa suoraan päättärille jos siellä ei ole toista vaunua odottamassa...


Bussissa minulle on sattunut useamman kerran, että kuski ajaa pysäkin ohi, vaikka harvoin bussia käytänkin. Ratikassa niin ei ole käynyt vielä kertaakaan.

Laita tuosta palautetta HKL:lle, miksei myös suoraan HSL:ään. Ei mahda Samulikaan olla kovin iloinen, jos saa kuulla, että kuljettajien mielestä hänen kauppansa edessä olevalla pysäkillä ei muka tarvitse pysähtyä.

----------


## Lamuski

> Kunpa siinä pääsisi aina edes pois kyydistä. Viime viikolla eräs kuski ajoi tuosta Bunkkerin pysäkistä läpi suoraan päätepysäkille, vaikka pysähtymismerkinantonappia olikin painettu. Hänen mukaansa tuo bunkkerin pysäkki on "jättöpysäkki", ja kuskeille on annettu ohje/lupa ajaa suoraan päättärille jos siellä ei ole toista vaunua odottamassa... 
> 
> Ja kuulemma tämän ansiosta minä pääsin lähemmäksi terminaalia, koska sinnehän minäkin hänen arvionsa mukaan olin menossa. Vuoro ei edes ollut ainakaan pahasti myöhässä, koska seisoi päättärillä useamman minuutin ennen seuraavaa lähtöä.


Kuulemma tuollaista ohjetta ei ole kuljettajille annettu. Kuulostaisikin aika oudolta, että Bunkkeri olisi vain jättöpysäkki. Laita ehdottomasti palautetta, niin kuljettajia saadaan informoitua oikein. Tainnut kuljettajalla olla hermot kireällä tai aikataulupaine iskenyt :p

----------


## mlahdenm

> Kuulemma tuollaista ohjetta ei ole kuljettajille annettu. Kuulostaisikin aika oudolta, että Bunkkeri olisi vain jättöpysäkki. Laita ehdottomasti palautetta, niin kuljettajia saadaan informoitua oikein. Tainnut kuljettajalla olla hermot kireällä tai aikataulupaine iskenyt :p


Laitoin palautteen ilman tarkkoja yksilöintitietoja (kellonaika,vuoro, vaunu) HSL:lle, koska minulla ei ole sinänsä tarvetta kohdistaa palautetta kehenkään yksilöön. Painetta taisi vähän olla koska viimeisistä liikennavaloistakin mentiin vauhdilla ässää päin, ei edes jääty katsomaan vaihtuisivatko ne pian. Ymmärrän kyllä että tuo reitti on ainakin näin aluksi aika stressaava ajaa, varsinkin Länsilinkin jälkeinen risteys ajetaan autojen toimesta pahasti tukkoon. Ja tämä kaikkien niiden muiden haasteiden lisäksi joita tuolla pätkällä on.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Aika samahan se on, poistuvatko siinä. Jos on yksikin poistuja vaikka sinne Verkkokauppaan, niin samalla vaivalla tyhjennetään sitten koko vaunullinenkin.


Sama se mulle on, kyllä mä Verkkokauppa.comiin olen matkalla useammin kuin Länsiterminaaliin. Ja osaan toisaalta itse olla perille asti kyydissä jos olen sinne menossa. Ihmettelen vain sitä että mokoma outous on Reittioppaaseen jätetty, kun siitä kuitenkin aika monelle aiheutuu ylimääräistä kävelyä ja ylimääräisiä kadunylityksiä.

----------


## risukasa

> Painetta taisi vähän olla koska viimeisistä liikennavaloistakin mentiin vauhdilla ässää päin, ei edes jääty katsomaan vaihtuisivatko ne pian. Ymmärrän kyllä että tuo reitti on ainakin näin aluksi aika stressaava ajaa, varsinkin Länsilinkin jälkeinen risteys ajetaan autojen toimesta pahasti tukkoon. Ja tämä kaikkien niiden muiden haasteiden lisäksi joita tuolla pätkällä on.


Ja tuollaisella ajamisella ne aikataulut pysyvät kireinä tulevaisuudessakin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja tuollaisella ajamisella ne aikataulut pysyvät kireinä tulevaisuudessakin.


Meinaatko että 90 min kierrosaika ysillä on kireä?

----------


## risukasa

> Meinaatko että 90 min kierrosaika ysillä on kireä?


Onhan se kireä jos siitä jatkuvasti myöhästytään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onhan se kireä jos siitä jatkuvasti myöhästytään.





> Vuoro ei edes ollut ainakaan pahasti myöhässä, koska seisoi päättärillä useamman minuutin ennen seuraavaa lähtöä.


Ainakaan tuo Mlahdenm:n vuoro ei ollut myöhässä. Mä olen mennyt vain pari kertaa uudella ysillä ja silloin on kyllä päättäreillä seisty. Pasilassa pidempäänkin. Arkena keskipäivällä ysin keskinopeus näkyy olevan aikataulun mukaan 14,7 km/h ja iltaruuhkassa 13,0 km/h. Voiko tuo oikeasti olla liian kireää?

Surkeastihan raitioliikenteellä kyllä menee ja pidän HSL:n aikataulusuunnittelun varovaisuutta liiallisena. Kympin keskinopeus Pikkiksestä Tarkk'ampujankadulle iltaruuhkassa on 13,4 km/h ja lähes koko matka mennään sentään Mannerheimintietä, jonka valtakatuna pitäisi olla yksi nopeimpia osuuksia. Tuolle on nyt varattu 31 min. Jos päästäisiin tällaisella valtakatua kulkevalla linjalla realistiseen ja silti melko vaatimattomaan 20 km/h keskinopeuteen, niin matkaan kuluisi vajaa 21 min. Kolmasosa pois.

----------


## SamiK

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...un-katso_kuva/  :Biggrin:  
Ehkä voisi ilmaista näin: "syy: alkoholia raiteilla"

----------


## risukasa

> Ainakaan tuo Mlahdenm:n vuoro ei ollut myöhässä. Mä olen mennyt vain pari kertaa uudella ysillä ja silloin on kyllä päättäreillä seisty. Pasilassa pidempäänkin. Arkena keskipäivällä ysin keskinopeus näkyy olevan aikataulun mukaan 14,7 km/h ja iltaruuhkassa 13,0 km/h. Voiko tuo oikeasti olla liian kireää?
> 
> Surkeastihan raitioliikenteellä kyllä menee ja pidän HSL:n aikataulusuunnittelun varovaisuutta liiallisena. Kympin keskinopeus Pikkiksestä Tarkk'ampujankadulle iltaruuhkassa on 13,4 km/h ja lähes koko matka mennään sentään Mannerheimintietä, jonka valtakatuna pitäisi olla yksi nopeimpia osuuksia. Tuolle on nyt varattu 31 min. Jos päästäisiin tällaisella valtakatua kulkevalla linjalla realistiseen ja silti melko vaatimattomaan 20 km/h keskinopeuteen, niin matkaan kuluisi vajaa 21 min. Kolmasosa pois.


"Useampia minuutteja" on aika hämärä määre, mutta "useampia minuutteja" voi kulua jo pelkästään lipunmyynnissä. Ellei sitten puhuta yli kymmenestä minuutista, niin pitkään en ole rahastanut kuin pari kartaa. Sitten vielä matkustamon tarkistaminen ja mahdolliset kuljettajan tarpeet päälle. Pasilaan ei voida kunnollista päättäritasausta aikatauluttaa, koska ei ole tilaa, seiskan pitää mahtua ohi. Kyllä miten hidas aikataulu vaan voi olla tiukka, jos matkaan kuluu enemmän.

Ja Helsingissä kyllä riittää paikkoja missä sitä aikaa kuluu. Helposti sillä kympilläkin kestää, kun vaikkapa pysäkkiajat venähtävät minuuttiin per pysäkki. Tai jos joka toisiin valoihin pysähdytään, mikä on Helsingin keskiarvo.

----------


## zige94

> Pasilaan ei voida kunnollista päättäritasausta aikatauluttaa, koska ei ole tilaa, seiskan pitää mahtua ohi.


Mitäs varten se kiva kiskoristikko siinä ysin ja 7:n pysäkkien luona on.. Eikös se oli juuri sitä varten että seiska mahtuu ohittamaan ysin jos ysi on omalla pysäkillään, ja ysi seiskan jos seiska on omalla pysäkillään? Vai meinaatko nyt, että jos on tilanne jossa on useampi ysi peräkkäin?

----------


## risukasa

> Mitäs varten se kiva kiskoristikko siinä ysin ja 7:n pysäkkien luona on.. Eikös se oli juuri sitä varten että seiska mahtuu ohittamaan ysin jos ysi on omalla pysäkillään, ja ysi seiskan jos seiska on omalla pysäkillään? Vai meinaatko nyt, että jos on tilanne jossa on useampi ysi peräkkäin?


Kunnollisen pituisella päättäritasauksella nimenomaan useamman saman linjan vaunun ketjuttuminen päättärillä yleistyy. Ja toisaalta kuljettajan on vaikeaa saada työrauhaa päättäritoimintoihin, jos edellinen vaunu ei ole lähtöpysäkillä kun vaunu saapuu purkupysäkille. Porukka hyppii kyytiin viimeisiltä pysäkeiltä ja purkupysäkiltä, kun pitäisi olla tyhjä vaunu läpikäytävänä. HSL:n kantahan on, että purkupysäkkejä ei oikeasti ole vaan kyytiin voi nousta mistä huvittaa.

Nytkin näkee varsin usein seuraavan 7B:n höökivän jo perässä kun edellinen lähtee, vaikka tasaukset on minimoitu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja toisaalta kuljettajan on vaikeaa saada työrauhaa päättäritoimintoihin...


Mitä nämä päättäritoiminnot ovat? Niillä kerroilla kun itse olen noussut päätepysäkiltä sellaiseen vaunuun, joka vasta saapuu, kuljettaja tauon aikana lähinnä joko istuu ohjaamossa tai seisoo etuoven vieressä tupakalla tai muuten ulkoilemassa. Näitä toimintoja matkustajat tuskin sanottavasti haittaavat.




> Porukka hyppii kyytiin viimeisiltä pysäkeiltä ja purkupysäkiltä, kun pitäisi olla tyhjä vaunu läpikäytävänä. HSL:n kantahan on, että purkupysäkkejä ei oikeasti ole vaan kyytiin voi nousta mistä huvittaa.


Olen varmaan aistimuksineni väärässä, mutta minusta tästä aistii vähän sellaista asennetta, että kuljettajan työ olisi kovasti paljon mukavampaa, kun matkustajia ei olisi ollenkaan. 




> Nytkin näkee varsin usein seuraavan 7B:n höökivän jo perässä kun edellinen lähtee, vaikka tasaukset on minimoitu.


Ajoajoissa on niin valtavasti löysää, että kuljettajan on hankala välttää tulemasta reippaasti etuajassa päättärille. Siinä sitten seistään, kolme vaunua Kirralla vaikkei mahdukaan.




> Helposti sillä kympilläkin kestää, kun vaikkapa pysäkkiajat venähtävät minuuttiin per pysäkki.


Miten ihmeessä saat tärvättyä minuutin per pysäkki? Lasipalatsilla ehkä, ja Ooperan valot ovat kamalat. Mutta muuten 20 sekuntiakin on monella pysäkillä yläkanttiin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Olen varmaan aistimuksineni väärässä, mutta minusta tästä aistii vähän sellaista asennetta, että kuljettajan työ olisi kovasti paljon mukavampaa, kun matkustajia ei olisi ollenkaan.


No niinhän se onkin. Raskaskiskopuolella mukavimpia matkustajajunia ovat ns. tyhjävaunujunat, joissa ei tarvitse pysähdellä asemilla lainkaan, eikä matkustajia ole lainkaan. Saa huristella vapaasti välittämättä aikatauluista tai pysähtelyistä laitureihin.

Tämä ei tarkoita tietenkään sitä, että kaluston ajeleminen tyhjänä olisi mitenkään tavoiteltavaa tai tehokasta liikennöintiä. Mutta kun suunnitelluista tai suunnittelemattomista syistä kohdalle sattuu tyhjävaunujuna, niin kyllähän se nyt vain on mukavampaa.  :Smile:

----------


## risukasa

> Mitä nämä päättäritoiminnot ovat? Niillä kerroilla kun itse olen noussut päätepysäkiltä sellaiseen vaunuun, joka vasta saapuu, kuljettaja tauon aikana lähinnä joko istuu ohjaamossa tai seisoo etuoven vieressä tupakalla tai muuten ulkoilemassa. Näitä toimintoja matkustajat tuskin sanottavasti haittaavat.


Matkustamon siisteyden tarkkailua ja mahdollisten löytötavaroiden etsintää, pääasiassa. Joskus vikalappujen kirjoittelua yms. Muiden kuljettajien puolesta, miten he tuon työajan käyttävät, en tietenkään voi puhua, kun työnäni ei ole tarkkailla muita.




> Olen varmaan aistimuksineni väärässä, mutta minusta tästä aistii vähän sellaista asennetta, että kuljettajan työ olisi kovasti paljon mukavampaa, kun matkustajia ei olisi ollenkaan.


Totta kai olisi. Tuottavuus tietenkin eri asia.




> Ajoajoissa on niin valtavasti löysää, että kuljettajan on hankala välttää tulemasta reippaasti etuajassa päättärille. Siinä sitten seistään, kolme vaunua Kirralla vaikkei mahdukaan.


Paljon helpompaa on seistä aikaa pois, kuin maagisesti siirtyä vaunulla esteiden yli lippuja myyden ja ovet auki.




> Miten ihmeessä saat tärvättyä minuutin per pysäkki? Lasipalatsilla ehkä, ja Ooperan valot ovat kamalat. Mutta muuten 20 sekuntiakin on monella pysäkillä yläkanttiin.


Matkustajien touhuihin se aika menee.

----------


## Dakkus

Berliinissä on käytäntö, jossa paria bussinmittaa (eli noin ratikanmittaa) ennen lähtöpysäkkiä on jättöpysäkki. Jättöpysäkin yhteydessä on kyltti, jossa pyydetään antamaan kuljettajalle taukorauha ja odottamaan lähtöpysäkillä bussin/ratikan saapumista siihen. Toimii hyvin.

----------


## Jusa

Onkohan kellään tietoa miten ovat kasin matkustajamäärät muuttuneet reitin pidennyksen jälkeen ensimmäisellä vuosipuoliskolla.

----------


## ViviP

No nyt meidänkin espoolaisperhe on testannut 9-ratikkaa. Kokemukset ovat sekä hyviä että huonoja. 

Itse matkasin Ruoholahden villojen pysäkiltä Länsiterminaaliin ja olin perillä mielestäni jopa hämmästyttävän nopeasti. Nousin vuoroon 6:34 ja väitän olleeni sisällä Länsiterminaalissa ennen klo 6:45. JA takaisin pääsin yhtä vaivatta. Maihinnousun jälkeen  noin klo 16:45 terminaalin edessä odotti kaksi ratikkaa, mahduin hyvin ensimmäiseen ja vain hieman hitaammin aamua edeten olin Ruoholahdentien pysäkillä. Ainoa ihmetys oli, miksi pysäkeillä on eri nimi vaikka ne ovat vastakkain.

Mieheni (töissä Itä-Pasilassa ja etsii edelleen optimaalisinta tapaa päästä Tapiolasta sinne. Täällä hetkellä vaihtoehtoina on kävellä vajaa kilometri Tapiolan Lämmön pysäkille 506 tai sitten ajaa 194:lla Allergiasairaalaan ja vaihtaa bussia. Jälkimmäinen on nopea kyllä, mutta 194 kulkee verrattain harvoin eikä päivällä lainkaan. Bussi-Metro-Juna taas on hylätty vaivalloisena ja odotusaikojensa takia hitaana) nousi vastakkaiselta puolelta kyytiin 6:31 ja oli Pasilassa vasta seitsemän jälkeen. Eli tämä uusi raitiolinja ei edes varhaisaamuna tuonut järkevää vaihtoehtoa työmatkaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ainoa ihmetys oli, miksi pysäkeillä on eri nimi vaikka ne ovat vastakkain.


Ratikkapysäkkien nimi on Ruoholahden villat. Samalla paikalla sijaitsevien bussipysäkkien nimi on Ruoholahdenkatu. Ratikoiden sisänäytössä lukee virheellisesti myös ratikkapysäkin nimenä Ruoholahdenkatu.

HSL ehdotti tuota katua, mutta Helsingin kaupungin nimistötoimikunta, joka on tottunut käyttämään katujen ja aukioiden nimissä historiallisia "kerrostumia", ehdotti lausunnossaan pysäkin nimeksi villoja. Niin siinä sitten kävi, mutta tieto ei tavoittanut kaikkia toimijoita. Kai ne ratikoiden sisänäytöt päivitetään jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## iiko

> HSL ehdotti tuota katua, mutta Helsingin kaupungin nimistötoimikunta, joka on tottunut käyttämään katujen ja aukioiden nimissä historiallisia "kerrostumia", ehdotti lausunnossaan pysäkin nimeksi villoja. Niin siinä sitten kävi, mutta tieto ei tavoittanut kaikkia toimijoita. Kai ne ratikoiden sisänäytöt päivitetään jossain vaiheessa.


Itse asiassa, näitä tähän 9-linjaan liittyviä vastaavia seikkoja on muitakin: Tänään vasta hoksasin, että noissa linjan ulkomainoksissa on kuvattu raitiovaunu siten, että määränpäänä on "Länsisatama - Västra hamnen". Mutta sehän ei ole sitä, vaan "Länsiterminaali - Västra terminalen"....

----------


## aki

> Itse asiassa, näitä tähän 9-linjaan liittyviä vastaavia seikkoja on muitakin: Tänään vasta hoksasin, että noissa linjan ulkomainoksissa on kuvattu raitiovaunu siten, että määränpäänä on "Länsisatama - Västra hamnen". Mutta sehän ei ole sitä, vaan "Länsiterminaali - Västra terminalen"....


Jos tarkoitat niitä pysäkkikatoksiin ilmestyneitä 9-linjan uusia isoja mainoksia, niin nehän ovat käsittääkseni Helsingin sataman kustantamia eikä HSL:n mainoksia. Länsisatama on yksi Helsingin satamista ja Länsisatamassa sitten sijaitsee Länsiterminaali, samoin kuin  Eteläsatamassa on Olympiaterminaali ja Vuosaaren satamassa Hansaterminaali.

----------


## Compact

> Jos tarkoitat niitä pysäkkikatoksiin ilmestyneitä 9-linjan uusia isoja mainoksia, niin nehän ovat käsittääkseni Helsingin sataman kustantamia eikä HSL:n mainoksia. Länsisatama on yksi Helsingin satamista ja Länsisatamassa sitten sijaitsee Länsiterminaali, samoin kuin  Eteläsatamassa on Olympiaterminaali ja Vuosaaren satamassa Hansaterminaali.


Muistutetaan vielä, että Eteläsatamassa on myös Makasiiniterminaali. http://www.helsinginsatama.fi/matkustajille

----------


## Kaid

Sekä Katajanokan terminaali ja vielä jokunen kuukausi sitten Kanavaterminaali. Tämä lienee itseasiassa syynä lännessäkin juuri nimen länsi_terminaali_ valintaan. Ei ole mahdoton idea, että länsisatamaan tulee myöhemmin vielä toinenkin terminaali.

----------


## aki

Ysi pääsi jo testaamaan uutta vara-yhteyttä Ruoholahdenkadulta Itämerenkadulle, kyseessä oli tosin puhdas vahinko :Smile:  http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...e-katso_kuvat/

----------


## Jari

> Ysi pääsi jo testaamaan uutta vara-yhteyttä Ruoholahdenkadulta Itämerenkadulle, kyseessä oli tosin puhdas vahinko http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...e-katso_kuvat/


Tapahtui eilen Pasilassa: aseman pysäkiltä lähdettäessä ysin kuski joutui käyttämään vaihderautaa ennen lähtöä. Hetken päästä Asemapäällikönkadun liikenneympyrästä vaunu kääntyi yllättäen vasemmalle vaikka reitti olisi kulkenut siis oikealle. Tämän jälkeen ajeltiin kaikessa rauhassa Messukeskuksen kautta takaisin Pasilan aseman pysäkille seisomaan ja odottamaan seuraavan vuoron alkua...

Aseman pysäkillä seisoi myös koe-tunnuksin varustettu vaunu, liittyisikö jotenkin tähän?

----------


## iiko

> Jos tarkoitat niitä pysäkkikatoksiin ilmestyneitä 9-linjan uusia isoja mainoksia, niin nehän ovat käsittääkseni Helsingin sataman kustantamia eikä HSL:n mainoksia. Länsisatama on yksi Helsingin satamista ja Länsisatamassa sitten sijaitsee Länsiterminaali, samoin kuin  Eteläsatamassa on Olympiaterminaali ja Vuosaaren satamassa Hansaterminaali.


Ihan sama kuka ne on maksanut, mutta kyllä kai tekstien pitäisi olla oikein näyttötaulussa.

----------


## ViviP

> Ihan sama kuka ne on maksanut, mutta kyllä kai tekstien pitäisi olla oikein näyttötaulussa.


No näinpä! Ellei itselläni olisi ollut hyvää paikallistuntemusta, olisin varmaan ajanut ysillä vähintään päärautatieasemalle asti odotellen Ruoholahden villojen pysäkkiä. Harmillinen juttu, sillä kiskoliikenteen yleistä luotettavuuden tuntua tällaiset uuden ja odotetun reitin nimisekoilut kyllä nakertavat. Toivottavasti asia korjataan asap.

----------


## risukasa

> Tapahtui eilen Pasilassa: aseman pysäkiltä lähdettäessä ysin kuski joutui käyttämään vaihderautaa ennen lähtöä. Hetken päästä Asemapäällikönkadun liikenneympyrästä vaunu kääntyi yllättäen vasemmalle vaikka reitti olisi kulkenut siis oikealle. Tämän jälkeen ajeltiin kaikessa rauhassa Messukeskuksen kautta takaisin Pasilan aseman pysäkille seisomaan ja odottamaan seuraavan vuoron alkua...
> 
> Aseman pysäkillä seisoi myös koe-tunnuksin varustettu vaunu, liittyisikö jotenkin tähän?


Vuoron? Siis vaunun ulosajoa? Vai kuljettajan työvuoron?  Veikkaisin että vaunu kävi tekemässä "kunniakierroksen" koska lähtöön oli vielä aikaa ja liikennetta piti päästää ohi.

----------


## GT8N

Muutama kommentti Jätkäsaaren raitiotiestä näin avaamisen jälkeen. Kuten on huomattu, käytännössä kaikki liikennöinnin ja radan ongelmat joista puhuttiin aiemmin, ovat käyneet toteen. Tämä ei tietenkään ole yllätys. 

Myönteistä on, että kolmen kolarin jälkeen uskottiin, että Ruoholahden villojen pysäkin jälkeisellä osuudella bussit ja raitiovaunut eivät vain yksinkertaisesti mahdu kohtaamaan yhtäaikaa ja valokiertoa muutettiin. Kun ajolangan kannatinpyvläät olisi sijoitettu nyt liian kapean ratikkakaistan ja Kampin terminaaliin menevän bussikaistan väliin, olisi tältäkin ongelmalta vältytty. Ruoholahden villojen pysäkin luona olevat liikennevalot (mukaanlukien täysin turhat jalankulkuvalot) yhdessä Ruoholahdenkadun ja Hietalahdenkadun risteyksen liikennevalojen kanssa puurouttavat ruuhka-aikana liikenteen täysin. Ruoholahden villojen valoilta henklöautoletka ylettyy Kampintorille asti. Tämä yhdistettynä risteyksien tukkonajamisen kanssa halvaannuttaa kaikkien kolmen liikenneympyrän liikenteen ja haittaa merkittävästi raitiovaunu- ja bussiliikennettä. Vastaavasti Hietalahdenkadun valoista autoletka ylettyy porkkalankadun sillan toiseen päähän asti. Yksityisautoilun ruuhkautuminen keskustassa sinäänsä on samantekevää, mutta kun samat jonot haittaavat ja hidastavat myös joukkoliikennettä, on asialla huomattavasti suurempi haittavaikutus. Kun Ruoholahdenkatua rakennettiin, eikä kyseiset liikennevalot olleet käytössä, oli liikenne huomattavan sujuvaa. Ruoholahdenkadulle olisi riittänyt hyvin varoitusvalot raitiovaunuliikenteen sujuvuuden takaamiseksi, muita valoja ei todellisuudessa tarvita mihinkään, sillä joukkoliikenteen sujuvuus oli aiemmin huomattavasti parempi.

Raitioliikenne on myös muuten kärsinyt liian kapeista kaistoista. Kun Malminrinteeseen oli pakko tehdä lähes olemattomalle käytölle jäänyt pyöräkaista (vieressä oleva Baana järjen mukaan on riittävän samansuuntainen ja mielyttävämpi ympäristö pyöräilyyn) kaistojen oikeaan reunaan, siirsi tämä ajoneuvoliikenteen kiinni liian kapean ratikkakaistan reunaan. Luonnollisesti Ruoholahdenkadulla ja Jätkäsaaren puolella liian kapeat kaistat aiheuttavat myös jatkuvaa täysin turhaa haittaa. 

Huutokonttorin ja Bunkkerin väli on toteutettu täysin idioottimaisesti sijoittamalla jalankulkijoiden saarekkeet raitiovaunukaistan keskelle, jolloin ratikka"kaistan" keskellä on täysin turhaa tilaa, mutta vastaavasti ajokaistat ovat täysin reunassa kiinni. Yleisesti esim. Variotramien reuna ulottuu auto- ja ratikkakaistan välissä olevan reunakiven puoleenväliin. Tälle väliinjäävälle huimalle n. 3cm alueelle pitäisi mahduttaa raitiovaunujen ja raskaan kaluston peilit. Helsinkiläinen liikennesuunnittelu on jälleen näyttänyt, mihin saavutuksiin huippuosaaminen on riittänyt. Ensiapua kaistoihin toisi saarekkeiden siirto hieman kapeampana raitiovaunukaistan ja autokaistan väliin, jolloin olisi mahdollisuuksia tehdä ratikkakaistoista edes siedettävänlevyisiä. Toinen vaihtoehto on poistaa saarekkeet kokonaan. Onhan helsingissä sellaisiakin kärrypolkuja, kuten Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie, joiden poikki kulkee suojateitä ilman mitään saarekkeita.

Radan poikkeuseittien ajolankojen kanssa ei myöskään ole ollut mikään kiire, vaikka poikkeusreittejä olisi tarvittu jo lukuisia kertoja. Tähänasti liikenteen häiriöt ovat aiheuttaneet aina suuremman sekaannuksen ysillä. Ehkä ne poikkeusreitit saadaan vielä liikennöitävään kuntoon jonakin vuonna...

Lisäksi lipunmyyntilaitteiden puute sekä alimittaisilla raitiovaunuilla liikennöinti on kovin tuttu ja turvallinen ratkaisu.

Kokonaisuudesta voi sanoa, että hyvä kun saatiin vihdoin rata Länsiterminaaliin, mutta olisi ollut ihan jo liikennöitikustannusten ja matkustajien kannalta mukavaa, jos rata olisi kerralla rakennettu kunnolla. Siihen ei vain helsinkiläinen "osaaminen" riitä. Kuten olemme vaunut.org:ista voineet havaita, onneksi Suomessa edes Kajaanissa raitiotietä osataan rakentaa siihen tyyliin, miten normaaleissa eurooppalaisissa valtioissa sitä rakennetaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ruoholahden villojen pysäkin luona olevat liikennevalot (mukaanlukien täysin turhat jalankulkuvalot) yhdessä Ruoholahdenkadun ja Hietalahdenkadun risteyksen liikennevalojen kanssa puurouttavat ruuhka-aikana liikenteen täysin. Ruoholahden villojen valoilta henklöautoletka ylettyy Kampintorille asti. Tämä yhdistettynä risteyksien tukkonajamisen kanssa halvaannuttaa kaikkien kolmen liikenneympyrän liikenteen ja haittaa merkittävästi raitiovaunu- ja bussiliikennettä. Vastaavasti Hietalahdenkadun valoista autoletka ylettyy porkkalankadun sillan toiseen päähän asti. Yksityisautoilun ruuhkautuminen keskustassa sinäänsä on samantekevää, mutta kun samat jonot haittaavat ja hidastavat myös joukkoliikennettä, on asialla huomattavasti suurempi haittavaikutus. Kun Ruoholahdenkatua rakennettiin, eikä kyseiset liikennevalot olleet käytössä, oli liikenne huomattavan sujuvaa. Ruoholahdenkadulle olisi riittänyt hyvin varoitusvalot raitiovaunuliikenteen sujuvuuden takaamiseksi, muita valoja ei todellisuudessa tarvita mihinkään, sillä joukkoliikenteen sujuvuus oli aiemmin huomattavasti parempi


Tämähän on aika kiinnosta huomio, liikennevalot pois? Tietysti voi olla paljonkin syitä, miksi liikennevaloja saatetaan tarvita. Muuten voi olla esimerkiksi liian vaikeaa päästä ruuhka-aikana jostain sivusuunnasta risteysten läpi. Mutta jos tilanne on tosiaan tämä, niin olisi varmaan paikallaan käydä läpi, pärjättäisiinkö vähemmällä määrällä liikennevaloja.

----------


## petteri

> Kokonaisuudesta voi sanoa, että hyvä kun saatiin vihdoin rata Länsiterminaaliin, mutta olisi ollut ihan jo liikennöitikustannusten ja matkustajien kannalta mukavaa, jos rata olisi kerralla rakennettu kunnolla. Siihen ei vain helsinkiläinen "osaaminen" riitä. Kuten olemme vaunut.org:ista voineet havaita, onneksi Suomessa edes Kajaanissa raitiotietä osataan rakentaa siihen tyyliin, miten normaaleissa eurooppalaisissa valtioissa sitä rakennetaan.


Monissa Eurooppalaisissa oloissa uusia raitiotietä ei kuvitellakaan rakennettavan niin tukkoiselle reitille ja kapealle kadulle kuin ysi Kampista Ruoholahteen. Helsingin erikoisolosuhteissa ratikoita ei ole kapeiltakaan reiteiltä lakkautettu ja uusiakin linjoja on rakennettu varsin ahtaisiin paikkoihin, onhan siinä toki eroa normaaliin Eurooppalaiseen käytäntöön. Eikä tuo ero todellakaan vaikuta Helsingin joukkoliikenteeseen pelkästään negatiivisesti.

----------


## risukasa

> Onhan helsingissä sellaisiakin kärrypolkuja, kuten Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie, joiden poikki kulkee suojateitä ilman mitään saarekkeita.


Ja nämä suojatiet ovat myös tappotilastojen kärjessä. Hesperian puiston ja Oopperan puolessavälissä olevalla suojatiellä kuolee jalankulkija lähes vuosittain. Tietysti suurena tekijänä tässä on myös paikan 50km/h nopeusrajoitus.




> Radan poikkeuseittien ajolankojen kanssa ei myöskään ole ollut mikään kiire, vaikka poikkeusreittejä olisi tarvittu jo lukuisia kertoja. Tähänasti liikenteen häiriöt ovat aiheuttaneet aina suuremman sekaannuksen ysillä. Ehkä ne poikkeusreitit saadaan vielä liikennöitävään kuntoon jonakin vuonna...


Poikkeusreitti Ruoholahdenkadulta Itämerenkadulle on ollut toimintakunnossa viikon ajan, Kalevankadun reitti auennee tulevalla viikolla, ellei peräti ole auennut.




> Kuten olemme vaunut.org:ista voineet havaita, onneksi Suomessa edes Kajaanissa raitiotietä osataan rakentaa siihen tyyliin, miten normaaleissa eurooppalaisissa valtioissa sitä rakennetaan.


Tosin helsinkiläisten erikoisolosuhteiden simuloimiseksi on päädytty käyttämään urakiskoa :P

----------


## 339-DF

> Poikkeusreitti Ruoholahdenkadulta Itämerenkadulle on ollut toimintakunnossa viikon ajan


Poikkeusreitti Ruoholahdenkadulta Itämerenkadulle avattiin liikenteelle 29.8.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Monissa Eurooppalaisissa oloissa uusia raitiotietä ei kuvitellakaan rakennettavan niin tukkoiselle reitille ja kapealle kadulle kuin ysi Kampista Ruoholahteeni.


Niin, koska monessa eurooppalaisessa kaupungissa henkilöautoja ei päästetä tukkimaan joukkoliikenteen reittejä kapeilla kaduilla.

Iso osa Helsingin joukkoliikenteen ongelmista johtuu periaatteesta asettaa autoilu kaikkialla ensisijalle. Kokoomuksen valtuutettu Asko-Seljavaara sen hyvin ilmaisi eilisessä Hesarissa. Ja Ville Seuri sitä tämänpäiväisessä ruotii.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Jos katsotaan Kamppia, johan siellä on mm. Fredaa, Simonkatua, Urho Kekkosen Katua, Salomonkatua ja Lapinrinnettä rauhoitettu joukkoliikenteelle tai kävelylle, joka on ajanut autot aina vaan pahempiin sumppuihin. Kyllä autojenkin pitää alueella, jolla asutusta ja kivijalkakauppoja voida liikkua.

----------


## late-

> Ruoholahdenkadulle olisi riittänyt hyvin varoitusvalot raitiovaunuliikenteen sujuvuuden takaamiseksi, muita valoja ei todellisuudessa tarvita mihinkään, sillä joukkoliikenteen sujuvuus oli aiemmin huomattavasti parempi.


Liikennevalojen ainoa tarkoitus ei kuitenkaan ole taata joukkoliikenteen sujuvuutta. Ruoholahdenkadun ylittäminen oli jopa näin terveelle aikuiselle ikävää valojen ollessa poissa päältä. Keskustassa osuu myös esimerkiksi lapsia, joiden pitäisi pystyä liikkumaan paikasta toiseen. Eikä liikenne autojenkaan kannalta kovin turvalliselta näyttänyt katutöiden aikana.




> Ensiapua kaistoihin toisi saarekkeiden siirto hieman kapeampana raitiovaunukaistan ja autokaistan väliin, jolloin olisi mahdollisuuksia tehdä ratikkakaistoista edes siedettävänlevyisiä. Toinen vaihtoehto on poistaa saarekkeet kokonaan. Onhan helsingissä sellaisiakin kärrypolkuja, kuten Mannerheimintie ja Hämeentie, joiden poikki kulkee suojateitä ilman mitään saarekkeita.


Saarekkeiden sijoittelu on kiistatta hölmö. Tässä on törmätty kädenvääntöön kadun kokonaisleveydestä. Saarekkeilla kun on lastenvaunuista ja polkupyöristä johdettu vähimmäisleveys, joten reunoille niitä ei noilla mitoilla voida saada. Liikenneturvallisuuden kannalta saarekkeet on puolestaan aika hyvä olla. Turvallisuudenkin kannalta niistä olisi tietysti enemmän hyötyä raitiotien molemmin puolin.

Kohtuullisen leveistä autoikaistoista nipistämällä Jätkäsaaren puolta pystytään varmaankin paikkaamaan. Itse asiassa minusta näyttää siltä, että kesällä tehdyssä reunakivien siirrossa näin olisi jo osittain tapahtunut. Kukaan vain ei tunnu tietävän kuka ne reunakivet irroitti ja miksi.

----------


## Kaid

Jos ja kun nuo saarekkeet on "pakko" olla ja niiden on "pakko" olla tuon kokoisia (kummasti kuitenkin monissa paikoissa selvitään kapeammillakin), eikö tuota olisi voinut tehdä niin, että kiskot olisivat muualla keskemmällä kaistaa ja kaartaisivat vain korokkeen kohdalla lähemmäksi kaistan reunaa? Kyllä, ratkaisu on kaukana ideaalista ja kyllä, ratikka joutuisi hidastamaan kaarteessa (tosin se, että ratikka joutuu hidastamaan ennen suojatietä ei ole yksinomaan huono asia), mutta tämäkin olisi parempi järjestely kuin nykyinen.

Tietysti relevantein kysymys on, miksi "neitseelliseen" maastoon ei vain voitu suunnitella tarpeeksi leveitä teitä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos ja kun nuo saarekkeet on "pakko" olla


Mielestäni ei ole pakko olla. Raitiovaunukaista, jolla kulkee suuntaansa yksi vaunu 10 min välein, kelpaa oikein hyvin keskikaistaksi ja se on vieläpä niin leveä, että siihen mahtuu tarvittaessa polkupyörä ja lastenvaunut poikineen. Onhan meillä paikkoja, joissa keskikorokkeita on otettu poiskin, kun on tehty korotettuja rv-kaistoja.

En muista, että koskaan olisi käyty keskustelua siitä, millaisissa paikoissa ja millaisilla kaduilla näitä keskikorokkeita ylipäätään on perusteltua käyttää. Jos KSV:ssä on asiasta joku ohjeistus, se olisi kiva nähdä. Jos ei ole, niin sellainen pitäisi tehdä ettei keskikorkkeiden suunnitteleminen ole kiinni vain jonkun alueen liikennesuunnittelijan mieltymyksistä.




> ja niiden on "pakko" olla tuon kokoisia (kummasti kuitenkin monissa paikoissa selvitään kapeammillakin),


Tämä on vähän huono vertaus. Juuri tähänhän KSV:n epäpätevät liikennesuunnittelijat vetoavat ratikkakaista-asiassakin jatkuvasti: kun ennenkin on tehty sutta ja sekundaa, niin  joka paikkaan voi muka suunnitella maailman tappiin asti liian jyrkkiä kaarteita ja liian kapeita kaistoja.




> eikö tuota olisi voinut tehdä niin, että kiskot olisivat muualla keskemmällä kaistaa ja kaartaisivat vain korokkeen kohdalla lähemmäksi kaistan reunaa? Kyllä, ratkaisu on kaukana ideaalista ja kyllä, ratikka joutuisi hidastamaan kaarteessa (tosin se, että ratikka joutuu hidastamaan ennen suojatietä ei ole yksinomaan huono asia), mutta tämäkin olisi parempi järjestely kuin nykyinen.


Ainakaan niitä korokkeita ei silloin voisi olla niin tiuhaan kuin nyt. Nopeuteen tuo ei välttämättä vaikuttaisi, sillä kaarteet voisi kyllä tehdä niin loiviksi, että niistä voi ajaa 40 km/h. Mutta olisiko ratikan ja autojen kannalta nykyistä parempi ratkaisu sellainen, jossa auton ajolinja on suora ja aina välillä ratikka tulee eteen ja välillä ei? Nyt ratikka sentään kulkee loogisesti koko ajan autojen tiellä (tai päinvastoin) eikä yllätä.




> Tietysti relevantein kysymys on, miksi "neitseelliseen" maastoon ei vain voitu suunnitella tarpeeksi leveitä teitä?


Koska arkkitehdit haluavat kapeita katuja.

Usein ahtaus on tekemällä tehtyä ja johtuu siitä, että arkkitehdit ihannoivat kapeita katuja. Siihen varta vasten liian kapeaksi tehtyyn tilaan pitäisi kuitenkin mahduttaa paljon enemmän tavaraa kuin ennen, kun meillä ei osata luopua mistään. Jos on pyöräkaistat ja raitiovaunukaistat ja keskikorokkeet, niin pitääkö olla myös parkkipaikat ja puurivit ja 60 km/h nopeudelle suunnitellun levyiset autokaistat 40 km/h kadulla?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:21 ----------




> Myönteistä on, että kolmen kolarin jälkeen uskottiin, että Ruoholahden villojen pysäkin jälkeisellä osuudella bussit ja raitiovaunut eivät vain yksinkertaisesti mahdu kohtaamaan yhtäaikaa ja valokiertoa muutettiin.


Mikä tehtiin poistamalla raitiovaunuilta kaikki etuudet ko. risteyksestä ainakin tuossa ajosuunnassa. Hyvin tehty, joo.  :Sad: 

No, tässä "todella yllättävässä" tilanteessa tuo varmasti oli paras välittömästi tehtävissä ollut toimenpide ja hyvä, että se tehtiin. Nyt vaan pitäisi tehdä seuraavakin vaihe, eikä jättää hommaa puolitiehen.




> Kun Ruoholahdenkatua rakennettiin, eikä kyseiset liikennevalot olleet käytössä, oli liikenne huomattavan sujuvaa. Ruoholahdenkadulle olisi riittänyt hyvin varoitusvalot raitiovaunuliikenteen sujuvuuden takaamiseksi, muita valoja ei todellisuudessa tarvita mihinkään, sillä joukkoliikenteen sujuvuus oli aiemmin huomattavasti parempi.


Liikennevalot ylipäätään ovat aika pitkälti se syy, miksi raitioliikenne on niin hidasta. Ehkä neljät liikennevalot viidestä voisi poistaa ilman, että siitä olisi haittaa ajoneuvoille ja ratikoille, pikemminkin päinvastoin. Ja se loppu viidesosa voisi olla käytössä aamuruuhkan alusta iltaruuhkan loppuun.

Mutta liikennevalojen tarkoitus ei yleensä olekaan ajoneuvoliikenteen sujuvoittaminen vaan jalankulkijoiden turvallisten kadunylitysten takaaminen. Se on minusta perusteena hiukan kyseenalainen sen vuoksi, etteivät helsinkiläiset jalankulkijat juurikaan viitsi niitä valoja kuitenkaan noudattaa  yli mennään heti kun pääsee. Mutta jalankulkijoista merkittävä osa kuuluu sellaisiin erityisryhmiin, että kadunylitys on heille poikkeuksellisen hankalaa. Heitä varten rakennetaan uusiakin valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä ja suojateitä joka vuosi. Tässäkin yhden voitto on toisen tappio.

Jos puhtaasti raitioliikenteen kannalta ajattelee, niin liikennevalojen hidastusvaikutus voisi kuitenkin olla nykyiselläkin valomäärällä siedettävä, jos valoetuudet olisivat kunnossa. Mutta sitähän ne eivät ole.

----------


## bussifriikki

Näittekö päivän Hesarin? Turistit tukkivat liikenteen, kun ysiin sulloudutaan matkalaukkujen kanssa Rautatieaseman pysäkillä.   Ja sitten jokainen ostaa kuljettajalta lipun. Ihan niin kuin aiemmin jo ajattelin. 15A olisi pitänyt pitää ysin kanssa rinnalla, jolloin turisteilla olisi oma satamabussi. Sen pitäsi kulkea laivan aikataulun mukaan pari peräkkäistä vuoroa.

----------


## hylje

Ei kun pitää saada se lipunmyynti toimimaan heti. Se ei ole rakettitiedettä, helppo ja koeteltu ratkaisu ovat rahastajat. Kyllä ne matkalaukut ratikkaan mahtuvat.

----------


## Albert

> 17.8.: Kello 13. jälkeen Rautatieaseman  pysäkillä linjan 9 vaunu Länsiterminaalin suuntaan; kuljettaja myi  lippuja ja vaunun perässä oli viisi vaunua pitkin Kaivokatua, mm linjan 9  seuraava vuoro!





> Näittekö päivän Hesarin? Turistit tukkivat liikenteen, kun ysiin sulloudutaan matkalaukkujen kanssa Rautatieaseman pysäkillä.   Ja sitten jokainen ostaa kuljettajalta lipun. Ihan niin kuin aiemmin jo ajattelin. 15A olisi pitänyt pitää ysin kanssa rinnalla, jolloin turisteilla olisi oma satamabussi. Sen pitäsi kulkea laivan aikataulun mukaan pari peräkkäistä vuoroa.


Miten bussilinjalla 15A on sitten ehditty myydä lippuja nopeammin kuin raitiolinjalla 9? Aika erikoista.
Toki on niin, että lippuautomaatti Länsiterminaalissa on vieraskieliselle liian monimutkainen, siis tilalle kaksi kertalippuautomaattia vaikka. Ja Rautatieaseman pysäkille tarkastajat myymään kertalippuja "pahimpina" aikoina.

Mutta olen havainnut myös, että Länsiterminaalissa ysin kuljettaja huutelee automaattijonoon, että hänkin myy lippuja vaunussa (kielillä), huonolla tuloksella.

----------


## hmikko

> Miten bussilinjalla 15A on sitten ehditty myydä lippuja nopeammin kuin raitiolinjalla 9? Aika erikoista.


Oisko raidekerroin? Ratikka on suositumpi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Jos katsotaan Kamppia, johan siellä on mm. Fredaa, Simonkatua, Urho Kekkosen Katua, Salomonkatua ja Lapinrinnettä rauhoitettu joukkoliikenteelle tai kävelylle, joka on ajanut autot aina vaan pahempiin sumppuihin. Kyllä autojenkin pitää alueella, jolla asutusta ja kivijalkakauppoja voida liikkua.


Ei pidä. Joukkoliikenne sujuvana Jätkäsaareen tai yksityisautoilun suosiminen. Kaksi vaihtoehtoa. Kokoomus pitää kiinni yksityisautoilusta ja Helsinki on ykstyisautoilun rajoittamisessa sivistyskaupunkeja 20 - 50 vuotta jäljessä.  Helsingissä ei kuitenkaan ole yhtä mahtavaa suurta poliittista ryhmittymää, joten turaaminen raitioliikenteen ja yksityisautoväylien kanssa jatkuu.

Kokoomuksessa ei ole tahtoa vaatia että Bemarilla liikkuva johtaja voisi jotkut matkansa ajaa raitiovaunulla. Silti hän saisi pitää Bemarinsa, mutta ajaa sillä siellä , missä yksityisauton käyttöön on joku peruste.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Miten bussilinjalla 15A on sitten ehditty myydä lippuja nopeammin kuin raitiolinjalla 9? Aika erikoista.


Bussi purkaisi ruuhkautumista aseman ratikkapysäkillä

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Bussi purkaisi ruuhkautumista aseman ratikkapysäkillä


15A:lla oli oma laituri EA:lla tukittavana, kun taas ysin lipunmyynti potkii kaikkia Kaivokadun museoratikoita päähän myydessään lippuja (tai Mikonkadulla ja Kaisaniemenkadullahan ne oikeasti jonottavat). Eihän se 15A koskaan kovin hyvä ollut, mutta turistipiikit pysyivät erillään ihmisten asiointi- ja työmatkoja palvelevasta liikenteestä.

Turisteille raide saattaa kyllä olla helpommin hahmotettava - ysin kiskot näkyvät maastossa ihan eri tavalla kuin 15A:n bussit. Tietty ysin suosio ei ole vain positiisinen asia, sillä nykyinen lipunmyynti- ja kaljakärryruuhka lähinnä vammauttaa "oikeaa" liikennettä - vaan voiko kenelläkään hidasratikkaan nousseella oikeasti olla kiire mihinkään? Fiksut kiireiset kävelisivät ja kävelevät vaunun ohi.

Iloitsivatpa jotkin Eckerö Linen asiakkaat siitäkin, ettei enää tarvitse odottaa bussia. Raideromun odottaminen siis lienee sitä kuuluisaa parasta aikaa matkalla.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä tässä nyt tehdään kummallisesta asiasta ongelmaa. Huomaa, että ollaan Helsingin vaikeissa erikoisolosuhteissa.

Suuret matkustajavirrat kuljetetaan tietenkin raitiovaunulla, ei pienillä ja kalliilla busseilla. Matkaliput myydään pysäkeillä selkeistä kertalippuautomaateista, kuten Albert kirjoitti. Riittää, kun masiinasta saa Helsingin sisäisen ja seutulipun aikuisille ja lapsille. Jos joku mielii Keravalle tai haluaa jotain muuta eksoottista, asioikoon kuljettajan kanssa tai käyköön HSL:n monilippuautomaatin kaksipäiväisen käyttökoulutuksen, niin osaa sitten Keravan-reissun ostaa sieltä Helsingin Sanomien kaupungin surkeimmaksi automaatiksi haukkumasta toosasta.

Jaa että niitä selkeitä kertalippuautomaatteja ei ole? Jaa että ei tulekaan? Jaa että joskus viiden vuoden päästä joku Tieto uudistaa jotain joskus ehkä jos osaa ja siksi ei voi tehdä mitään nyt? Hmm. Ketkä kaikki lähetetään uuteen virkaan Kuoreveden kunnankansliaan uimahallin lipunmyyntiä suunnittelemaan? Palkataan joku tekijä tänne meille ja lähetetään moniosaamattomat selittelijät sinne Kuorevedelle.

Tällaisesta masiinasta saa Lontoossa kertalippuja. Sitä osaa käyttää ilman koulutustakin. Ja se on täysin epäyhteensopiva Oyster-matkakortin kanssa. (Kuva Wikimedia commonsista)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä tässä nyt tehdään kummallisesta asiasta ongelmaa. Huomaa, että ollaan Helsingin vaikeissa erikoisolosuhteissa. ...
> Tällaisesta masiinasta saa Lontoossa kertalippuja. Sitä osaa käyttää ilman koulutustakin. Ja se on täysin epäyhteensopiva Oyster-matkakortin kanssa. (Kuva Wikimedia commonsista)


Mutta eihän tuollaista voi tilata tänne, se on aivan liian monimutkainen. Siinä on neljä painettavaa nappulaa... Ja aivan varmasti se ei toimi Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa, joissa toimivat ainoastaan pysäköintilippuautomaatit.

Kun näitä viestejä lukevat myös HSL:n virkahenkilöt, olisi mukava kuulla selitys sille, mikä estää asettamasta virkapukuista henkilöä tai henkilöitä paikkaamaan puuttuvia lippuautomaatteja Länsisatamaan ja Kaivokadulle? Sillä ihan lonkalta voisin arvata, että jokainen heistä myisi lippuja tunnissa monta kertaa palkkakustannustensa verran. Vuokratyöfirmoista saa henkilöitä aivan taatusti viimeistään seuraavan päivän aamuksi. Ja niin vaikeata ei työ ole, ettei siihen pystyisi se, joka osaa tehdä vuokrafirman kanssa työsopimuksen.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja aivan varmasti se ei toimi Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa, joissa toimivat ainoastaan pysäköintilippuautomaatit.


Sattumalta tämä on tismalleen sama Almexin vempele, joka Helsingissä myy parkkilippuja.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun näitä viestejä lukevat myös HSL:n virkahenkilöt, olisi mukava kuulla selitys sille, mikä estää asettamasta virkapukuista henkilöä tai henkilöitä paikkaamaan puuttuvia lippuautomaatteja Länsisatamaan ja Kaivokadulle?


Vastaus on annettu tämän päivän Hesarin mielipidesivulla: Ei näin voi tehdä, koska näin tehdään Saksassa. Meillähän ei voi raitioliikenteessä tehdä kuten tehdään Saksassa. Meillä ei voi olla valoetuuksia, ei sellaisia ratikkakaistoja, joille eivät autot ulotu, ei suuria vaunuja ja kaksinajoa, ei lippuautomaatteja kaikilla pysäkeillä, ei pysäköintipaikkoja joiden autot eivät ulotu ratikan eteen, ei avorataa, ei nurmirataa, ei syväuraisia vaihteita, ei siirtymäkaarteita. Eikä myöskään lipunmyyjiä ruuhkahetkiin.

Näihin ruuhkiin ja viiveisiin on Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa vain kaksi kysymykseen tulevaa ratkaisua: Bussi, jossa turistit jonotavat lippuja myyvälle kuljettajalle tai uusi metrolinja.

Antero

PS: Anteeksi sarkaismi, joka varmaankin on henkinen este vastata kysymykseeni.

----------


## Koala

> Sattumalta tämä on tismalleen sama Almexin vempele, joka Helsingissä myy parkkilippuja.


Miksi HSL tekee kaikesta niin vaikeaa? Mä en keksi enää muuta kuin että potkitaan sieltä kaikki pellolle ja haetaan vaikka Lontoosta heebo joka kertoo ketkä palkataan takaisin. Ihan tässä itku tulee lukiessa näitä selityksiä että miksi lippuautomaatteja ei saa lisää... Kaupasta saa varmasti ihan hyllystä tuollaisia "parkkilippumasiinoita" ? Miksi ne eivät sovellu meidän erityisolosuhteissamme ratikkalipun myyntiin mutta parkkilappujen myyntiin kyllä?

----------


## Nak

Yksinkertaisimmillaanhan pelkästään linjalla 9 voisi kelvata tuollainen "uniikki" lippu joita myydään vain kaivokadulla, kampintorilla ja länsiterminaalissa. Lipun tiedoissa lukee vain ostopaikka ja kellonaika. lippu on voimassa vain esim. 15min ostohetkestä.. Eli siis yhden matkan rautatieasemalta länsiterminaaliin. Hintakin voisi olla helppo 2e jolloin kaikki ostavat sen ennemmin kuin jonottavat kuljettajalle. (ihan jo tasalukemankin takia)

----------


## 339-DF

> Yksinkertaisimmillaanhan pelkästään linjalla 9 voisi kelvata tuollainen "uniikki" lippu joita myydään vain kaivokadulla, kampintorilla ja länsiterminaalissa. Lipun tiedoissa lukee vain ostopaikka ja kellonaika. lippu on voimassa vain esim. 15min ostohetkestä.. Eli siis yhden matkan rautatieasemalta länsiterminaaliin. Hintakin voisi olla helppo 2e jolloin kaikki ostavat sen ennemmin kuin jonottavat kuljettajalle. (ihan jo tasalukemankin takia)


Emmä tiedä, miksi tässä tarvitsisi tehdä mitään erikoisratkaisuja. Hankintaan noi Almexit, myydään niistä tavallisia tunnin kertalippuja ja lisätään niiden kuvat Palvelu- ja myyntiohjeeseen.

----------


## iiko

> Miten bussilinjalla 15A on sitten ehditty myydä lippuja nopeammin kuin raitiolinjalla 9? Aika erikoista.
> Toki on niin, että lippuautomaatti Länsiterminaalissa on vieraskieliselle liian monimutkainen, siis tilalle kaksi kertalippuautomaattia vaikka. Ja Rautatieaseman pysäkille tarkastajat myymään kertalippuja "pahimpina" aikoina.


Länsisatamaan on saatu pinkki kertalippuautomaatti. Lisäksi automaatin vieressä lukee kissankokoisilla kirjaimillla, että kertalipun voi ostaa myös kännykällä.

Ja pinnat kotiin ysin kuskille lauantaina: kuulutti bunkkerilla, että mennään kyllä ihan terminaalin eteen...

----------


## 339-DF

> Länsisatamaan on saatu pinkki kertalippuautomaatti.


Hienoa! Nyt sen monihirivön voisi vielä kuskata jonnekin Mellunmäen metroasemalle ja tuoda sieltä toisen pinkin Länsiterminaaliin.

Niin, ja pari pinkkiä Rautatieaseman pysäkille myös, kiitos!

----------


## zige94

> Miten bussilinjalla 15A on sitten ehditty myydä lippuja nopeammin kuin raitiolinjalla 9? Aika erikoista.


Miten niin nopeammin?  :Smile:  15A voi tulla reilusti ennen lähtöään pysäkille lastaamaan, eikä tuki liikennettä omalla pysäkillään. Ysi tulee aikataulunsa mukaan reitin varrella olevalle pysäkille, josta kaikki satamaan menijät nousee ja ostaa lipun ja ysi jää muiden ratikoiden tukkeeksi.


Montas automaattia Rautatieaseman pysäkillä olikaan? Oliko yhtään vai peräti yksi super-hyper-erikois-spessu automaatti?

----------


## Albert

> Montas automaattia Rautatieaseman pysäkillä olikaan? Oliko yhtään vai peräti yksi super-hyper-erikois-spessu automaatti?


Missäs meillä voi olla mitään elämää helpottavia laitteita ilman jatkuvaa vartiointia? Kun meidän metsäläiskansamme jäsenet haluavat rikkoa ja tuhota kaiken mikä tuhottavissa on.
Olen nähnyt, että sivistysmaissa asiat ovat toisin. Syrjäiselläkin paikalla voi olla jokin automaatti (esimerkiksi), joka toimii vielä asentamista seuraavanakin päivänä.
Sivuraide Rautatieaseman pysäkille. Mutta sehän veisi yhden henkilöautokaistan. Ja henkilöauto on täällä pyhä, pyhä, pyhä...

----------


## risukasa

> Missäs meillä voi olla mitään elämää helpottavia laitteita ilman jatkuvaa vartiointia? Kun meidän metsäläiskansamme jäsenet haluavat rikkoa ja tuhota kaiken mikä tuhottavissa on.
> Olen nähnyt, että sivistysmaissa asiat ovat toisin. Syrjäiselläkin paikalla voi olla jokin automaatti (esimerkiksi), joka toimii vielä asentamista seuraavanakin päivänä.
> Sivuraide Rautatieaseman pysäkille. Mutta sehän veisi yhden henkilöautokaistan. Ja henkilöauto on täällä pyhä, pyhä, pyhä...


Pitäisi muuntaa nykyisiä parkkiautomaatteja JL-lippuautomaateiksi. Tuntuvat olevan kryptoniitista rakennettuja, kun kestävät tätä kuviteltua jokapäiväistä tuhoamista.

----------


## Jusa

> Sivuraide Rautatieaseman pysäkille.


Ysi ajamaan Mikonkadun kautta ja sekaan pahimpiin ruuhkiin 9X.

----------


## Dakkus

> Missäs meillä voi olla mitään elämää helpottavia laitteita ilman jatkuvaa vartiointia? Kun meidän metsäläiskansamme jäsenet haluavat rikkoa ja tuhota kaiken mikä tuhottavissa on.
> Olen nähnyt, että sivistysmaissa asiat ovat toisin. Syrjäiselläkin paikalla voi olla jokin automaatti (esimerkiksi), joka toimii vielä asentamista seuraavanakin päivänä.
> Sivuraide Rautatieaseman pysäkille. Mutta sehän veisi yhden henkilöautokaistan. Ja henkilöauto on täällä pyhä, pyhä, pyhä...


Blaa blaa blaa.
Oon kohtuullisen kyllästynyt tähän iankaikkiseen "täällä aina rikotaan kaikki, muissa maissa asiat ovat toisin" -läpinään jota maassa kuin maassa saa kuulla. Tuollaiseen ilmiöön on syynä korkeintaan se, että ihmiset ovat etäytyneet toisistaan, eivätkä kaikki tunne enää olevansa osa samaa yhteiskuntaa joka esim. bussipysäkit on rakentanut. Tätä etääntymistä aikaansaa esimerkiksi se, että rakennetaan muureja ja barrikadeja, jotta saataisiin pidettyä "turvaväli" koettuihin Vaarallisiin Elementteihin.
Mutta toisaalta, jos tuo ongelma oikeasti olisi olemassa, Helsingissä ei kai nykyisellään voisi pitää lipunmyyntiautomaatteja ulkosalla sen enempää keskustassa kuin muuallakaan. Silti niitä on.
70-luku oli ja meni kauan sitten. Se sekoilu on taakse jäänyttä aikaa, kaupungin kadut ovat nykyään varsin rauhallisia paikkoja noihin aikoihin verrattuna. Eihän tällaista turvallisuusbuumia edes voisi olla, jos ihmiset pääsisivät oikeasti näkemään mitä ne pelätyt ongelmat käytännössä olisivat. Joitakin vuosikymmeniä sitten niitä ongelmia vielä nähtiin ja niiden kanssa osattiin elää. Nyt nähdään vain valvontakameroita ja muistetaan aina niitä nähdessä, minkä uhan takia ne on Valitettavasti Jouduttu asentamaan. Ja sitten muistetaan pelätä ja pitää enemmän etäisyyttä Roskasakkiin ja lukita kotiovi kahdella lisälukolla. Eikä se aidan korottaminenkaan ehkä huono idea olisi...

----------


## j-lu

> Sivuraide Rautatieaseman pysäkille. Mutta sehän veisi yhden henkilöautokaistan. Ja henkilöauto on täällä pyhä, pyhä, pyhä...


Itseasiassa täydellisessä maailmassahan Rautatieaseman pysäkki olisi neliraiteinen. Neljälle raiteelle olisi tarvetta ja ne jopa mahtuisivat Kaivokadulle. Ongelmana on lähinnä se, että Rautatieaseman edusta kuuluu ymmärtääkseni aseman tonttiin ja on valtion (VR:n?). Siksi Rautatieaseman edustalla on parkkipaikkoja. Helsingin pitäisi yrittää tehdä joku lehmänkauppa, että noista parkkipaikoista päästään eroon ja saadaan katua levennettyä, sillä sehän on selvä, ettei autokaistoista tingitä.

----------


## hmikko

> Tuntuvat olevan kryptoniitista rakennettuja


Ooo... ne tajuttomina ojissa makaavat metsäläiskansalaiset ovatkin kryptoniitista kärsiviä teräsmiehiä. Valitus automaattien valmistusaineesta Euroopan kemikaalivirastolle, kun semmoinen on Helsinkiin saatu.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Miten niin nopeammin?  15A voi tulla reilusti ennen lähtöään pysäkille lastaamaan, eikä tuki liikennettä omalla pysäkillään. Ysi tulee aikataulunsa mukaan reitin varrella olevalle pysäkille, josta kaikki satamaan menijät nousee ja ostaa lipun ja ysi jää muiden ratikoiden tukkeeksi.


Juuri tuota ajoin itsekin takaa. 15 liikennöimään laivan aikataulujen mukaan, helpottamaan ruuhkaa.

----------


## vristo

> Juuri tuota ajoin itsekin takaa. 15 liikennöimään laivan aikataulujen mukaan, helpottamaan ruuhkaa.


No, ei meillä nyt taaksepäin mennä kehityksessä kun juuri ollaan saatu hieman järkeä keskustaliikenteeseen. Edelleenkehitetään raitioliikennettä ja tuota Länsiterminaalin liikennettäkin (kuten koko Jätkäsaarta), sillä siisti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pitäisi muuntaa nykyisiä parkkiautomaatteja JL-lippuautomaateiksi. Tuntuvat olevan kryptoniitista rakennettuja, kun kestävät tätä kuviteltua jokapäiväistä tuhoamista.


Ei sentään. Niillä vain estetään pyhillä peltilehmillä kulkevia saamaan epäoikeudenmukaisia pysäköintivirhemaksuja. Eli oikeastaan näitä voisi pitää jonkinlaisina palvontakohteina, joilla lepyytetään kylässä pyöriviä pahoja henkiä, jotka kovin arvaamattomasti jakelevat rangaistuksia niille ressukoille, jotka ovat syntiä tehneet.

Yritäpä saada helsinkiläinen kunnioittamaan HSL:n logoa yhtä syvästi kuin P-merkkiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> No, ei meillä nyt taaksepäin mennä kehityksessä kun juuri ollaan saatu hieman järkeä keskustaliikenteeseen. Edelleenkehitetään raitioliikennettä ja tuota Länsiterminaalin liikennettäkin (kuten koko Jätkäsaarta), sillä siisti.


Juuri näin. Ei siellä ole muuta ongelmaa kuin antiikkinen lipunmyyntijärjestelmä. Kertalippuautomaatit steissille ja terminaaliin sekä kuljettajien lipunmyyntikielto näille kahdelle pysäkille ja isot kyltit asiasta, niin "ongelma" on ratkaistu parilla kymppitonnilla. Ei sitä ratkaista niin, että poltetaan miljoonia joka vuosi johonkin lisäbussiin.

----------


## Peba

Itse asiassa lauttasatamissahan pitäisi olla päivälippuautomaatteja. Vaihtoehtoina kaupunkialue ja seutuliikenne, aikuisille ja lapsille. Tuon kun tekisi käteväksi, monella turistilla olisi mukavampi päivä Helsingissä.

Peba

----------


## petteri

> Juuri näin. Ei siellä ole muuta ongelmaa kuin antiikkinen lipunmyyntijärjestelmä. Kertalippuautomaatit steissille ja terminaaliin sekä kuljettajien lipunmyyntikielto näille kahdelle pysäkille ja isot kyltit asiasta, niin "ongelma" on ratkaistu parilla kymppitonnilla. Ei sitä ratkaista niin, että poltetaan miljoonia joka vuosi johonkin lisäbussiin.


Tuo on oikein hyvä idea. Kaivokadulle, Länsiterminaaliin ja Lasipalatsille pitäisi saada lipunmyyntiautomaatit ja lopettaa kuljettajien lipunmyynti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Itse asiassa lauttasatamissahan pitäisi olla päivälippuautomaatteja. Vaihtoehtoina kaupunkialue ja seutuliikenne, aikuisille ja lapsille. Tuon kun tekisi käteväksi, monella turistilla olisi mukavampi päivä Helsingissä.


Tuokin toki on tärkeää, mutta ongelmana tässä nykyisessä liikenteessä taitavat olla suomalaiset läpikulkijat. Ne, jotka kulkevat joko kotiinsa pääkaupunkiseudulla tai sitten vaihtavat junaan tai bussiin.

----------


## Peba

Kuskin työtä helpottaisi toki eniten se, että automaatista lipun saisi halvemmalla/helpommin/nopeammin kuin liikennevälineestä. Näin ollen automaatteja pitäisi varmaan olla kasapäin  sunnuntaikäyttäjä saa minkä tahansa automaatin käytöstä hidasta ja kömpelöä.

Parastahan tuossakin olisi saada käyttäjät ostamaan arvolippuja. Ei sitten tarvitsisi joka kerta olla ostamassa lipunsyrjää.

----------


## teme

> Kuskin työtä helpottaisi toki eniten se, että automaatista lipun saisi halvemmalla/helpommin/nopeammin kuin liikennevälineestä. Näin ollen automaatteja pitäisi varmaan olla kasapäin  sunnuntaikäyttäjä saa minkä tahansa automaatin käytöstä hidasta ja kömpelöä.


Saahan sen, juuri viime perjantaina ostin vaimoille Länsiterminaalissa automaatista lipun, ja hän ei millään meinannut uskoa että se käy bussissakin, koska se maksoi vain 2,20.  :Smile:  Koto- ja ulkomaalaiset turistit ei vaan ymmärrä käyttää niitä automaatteja, ja jos ymmärtävät niin keskiverto rovaniemeläinen Tallinnan kävijä haluaa kuitenkin käydä näyttämässä sen lipun kuljettajalle kuten bussissa, eli väki ei tule sisään kaikista ovista. Asiaan vaikuttaa myös matkustajakunnan risteilyn jälkeinen vaihteleva vireystila. Tää pitäisi tehdä vaan niin että pysäkillä on laivojen saapuessa kielitaitoista ja lippuja myyvää henkilökuntaa jotka opastaa ihan kädestä pitäen, eli HSL:n ja matkailuneuvonnaan pitäisi hoitaa tämä yhdessä.

----------


## late-

> Tällaisesta masiinasta saa Lontoossa kertalippuja.


Lontoo muuten poistaa nämä kadunvarren lippuautomaatit käytöstä. Niitä varmaan saisi edullisesti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:30 ----------




> Miksi HSL tekee kaikesta niin vaikeaa?


Liittynee hallinnollisiin rajoihin. Lippujärjestelmästä vastaa eri läänitys kuin liikenteen suunnittelusta ja kulusta. Lippujärjestelmästä vastaavaa osastoa ei välttämättä kiinnosta tehdä mitään heille lisätyötä aiheuttavaa, jos ongelmat eivät kohdistu heihin.

----------


## hmikko

> Lippujärjestelmästä vastaavaa osastoa ei välttämättä kiinnosta tehdä mitään heille lisätyötä aiheuttavaa, jos ongelmat eivät kohdistu heihin.


 :Shocked: 

               .

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lontoo muuten poistaa nämä kadunvarren lippuautomaatit käytöstä. Niitä varmaan saisi edullisesti.


Onko tietoa miksi?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:05 ----------

Tässä vaiheessa muuten varmasti helpointa ja nopeinta olisi, jos HSL saisi aikaan jonkinlaisen kampanjan kännykkälipuista rautatieasemalle ja länsiterminaaliin. Ensin ihmisten voimin, sitten isoin kyltein. Ja kirsikkana päälle vielä mahdollisuus ostaa se NFC:llä siitä kyltistäkin eikä vain pysäkkikatoksessa olevasta tarrasta.

Ja selkeä ja ytimekäs teksti: "Osta ratikkalippu tästä vain heilauttamalla kännykkääsi tähän". Ja visualisointi vierelle.

Bunkkerin pysäkille vielä tietysti toinen kampana tech-savvyille Verkkokauppa.comin asiakkaille. Viereen vaikka verkkiksen mainos uusista NFC-puhelimista. Tällähän verukkeella verkkis voisi vaikka maksaa koko hoidon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä vaiheessa muuten varmasti helpointa ja nopeinta olisi, jos HSL saisi aikaan jonkinlaisen kampanjan...


Olen kerran jutellut tällaisesta aiheesta. Eli miksi joukkoliikennettä ei myydä, markkinoida ja mainosteta kuten vaikka autoja, joiden mainonnalla on tavoitteena vain saada autoja kaupaksi. Keskustelukumppanini vastasi minulle, että sitä ei pidetä sopivana. Eli joukkoliikenteessä ei ole sopivaa, että yritetään tavanomaisin markkinoinnin keinoin saada joukkoliikennettä myydyksi. Kilpailevan liikennemuodon eli autojen kanssa aggressiivinen markkinointi ei ole ongelma ja se jatkukoon.

Minusta kaikki ajatuksesi saisi panna toimeksi saman tien.

Antero

----------


## GT8N

Ruoholahdenkadun liikennevalojen puurouttama liikenne ulottuu nykyään Malminrinteen, Kansakuolukadun ja Simonkadun kautta Kaivokadulle asti. Joukkoliikenteen kulku on osittain täysin epätoivoista autojen toikkaroinnin vuoksi. Tänään varsinkin taksit (joiden _pitäisi_ olla ammattiautoilijoita) kunnostautuivat risteysten tukkooajoon ja törkeisiin kiilaamisiin (sinäänsä ei mitään uutta). Malminrinteen ja Lapinlahdenkadun liikenneympyrässä nykyään käytetään myös pyörätien jatketta sujuvasti autoiluun. Siten yksikaistaiseen liikenneympyrään mahtuu kätevästi kaksi autoa vierekkäin. Aivan yllättäen myös varoitusvaloilla ei ollut mitään vaikutusta. 




> Juuri tähänhän KSV:n epäpätevät liikennesuunnittelijat vetoavat ratikkakaista-asiassakin jatkuvasti: kun ennenkin on tehty sutta ja sekundaa, niin  joka paikkaan voi muka suunnitella maailman tappiin asti liian jyrkkiä kaarteita ja liian kapeita kaistoja.
> ...
> Usein ahtaus on tekemällä tehtyä ja johtuu siitä, että arkkitehdit ihannoivat kapeita katuja. Siihen varta vasten liian kapeaksi tehtyyn tilaan pitäisi kuitenkin mahduttaa paljon enemmän tavaraa kuin ennen, kun meillä ei osata luopua mistään. Jos on pyöräkaistat ja raitiovaunukaistat ja keskikorokkeet, niin pitääkö olla myös parkkipaikat ja puurivit ja 60 km/h nopeudelle suunnitellun levyiset autokaistat 40 km/h kadulla?


Voi vain kysyä kenen etu on, että suunnittelussa on sellaista väkeä, joka ei ole tehtäviensä tasalla. Tietysti yleisestikään suomalaisessa liikennesuunnittelussa ole mitään havaitoa muusta kuin autokaupungin tekemisestä. Kun suunnittelussa tuotetaan täyttä kuraa, pitäisi suunnitelmien hyväksyjen palauttaa asia suunnitteluun niin monta kertaa, jotta siitä tulee kelvollinen. Valitettavasti näillä henkilöillä on vielä vähemmän käsitystä asioista kuin alaisillaan.




> Mikä tehtiin poistamalla raitiovaunuilta kaikki etuudet ko. risteyksestä ainakin tuossa ajosuunnassa. Hyvin tehty, joo. 
> 
> No, tässä "todella yllättävässä" tilanteessa tuo varmasti oli paras välittömästi tehtävissä ollut toimenpide ja hyvä, että se tehtiin. Nyt vaan pitäisi tehdä seuraavakin vaihe, eikä jättää hommaa puolitiehen.


Tämä on toki valitettavaa, mutta oli liikenneturvallisuuden vuoksi tehtävä. Ruoholahdenkadun järjestelyjä tulisi välittömästi muuttaa, mutta ei tarvitse, kun se on helsinkiläisellä mittapuulla "hyvä".




> Tietty ysin suosio ei ole vain positiisinen asia, sillä nykyinen lipunmyynti- ja kaljakärryruuhka lähinnä vammauttaa "oikeaa" liikennettä - vaan voiko kenelläkään hidasratikkaan nousseella oikeasti olla kiire mihinkään? Fiksut kiireiset kävelisivät ja kävelevät vaunun ohi.
> 
> Iloitsivatpa jotkin Eckerö Linen asiakkaat siitäkin, ettei enää tarvitse odottaa bussia. Raideromun odottaminen siis lienee sitä kuuluisaa parasta aikaa matkalla.


Normaaleissa valtioissa raitioliikenteestä ei tarvitse ajatella näin, sillä raitioliikenne on itsessään palvelulupaus laadukkaasta ja nopeasta liikenteestä. Luonnollisesti Helsingin idiotismin olosuhteissa raitioliikenne on huonoa, kun halutaan pitää se huonona ja varmistaa, ettei mikään muutu saatikka uusia ratoja tehdä kunnolla. 

Hyvä esimerkki saksalaisesta käsityksestä raitioliikenteen laatulupauksesta oli kesällä eräs tilanne, jossa sakaslainen turisti kysyi viikonloppuna Kauppatorilla minulta, että milloin seuraava linjan 1 vaunu lähtee. Kerroin hänelle, ettei linja liikennöi lainkaan viikonloppuna, johon ensimmäinen kysymys oli, että miksi? Kerroin sitten, että päättäjät ovat päättäneet, ettei linjaa ole varaa liikennöidä viikonloppuisin. Oli siinä saksalainen ihmeissään.




> Vastaus on annettu tämän päivän Hesarin mielipidesivulla: Ei näin voi tehdä, koska näin tehdään Saksassa. Meillähän ei voi raitioliikenteessä tehdä kuten tehdään Saksassa. Meillä ei voi olla valoetuuksia, ei sellaisia ratikkakaistoja, joille eivät autot ulotu, ei suuria vaunuja ja kaksinajoa, ei lippuautomaatteja kaikilla pysäkeillä, ei pysäköintipaikkoja joiden autot eivät ulotu ratikan eteen, ei avorataa, ei nurmirataa, ei syväuraisia vaihteita, ei siirtymäkaarteita. Eikä myöskään lipunmyyjiä ruuhkahetkiin.
> 
> Näihin ruuhkiin ja viiveisiin on Helsingin erityisolosuhteissa vain kaksi kysymykseen tulevaa ratkaisua: Bussi, jossa turistit jonotavat lippuja myyvälle kuljettajalle tai uusi metrolinja.


Näin se valitettavasti on. Päätä täytyy hakata seinään jatkuvasti ja hokea, että helsingissä on "euroopan parasta joukkoliikennettä". 




> Miksi HSL tekee kaikesta niin vaikeaa? Mä en keksi enää muuta kuin että potkitaan sieltä kaikki pellolle ja haetaan vaikka Lontoosta heebo joka kertoo ketkä palkataan takaisin. Ihan tässä itku tulee lukiessa näitä selityksiä että miksi lippuautomaatteja ei saa lisää... Kaupasta saa varmasti ihan hyllystä tuollaisia "parkkilippumasiinoita" ? Miksi ne eivät sovellu meidän erityisolosuhteissamme ratikkalipun myyntiin mutta parkkilappujen myyntiin kyllä?


Tämä on loistava kysymys. Kun vuosikymmeniä sitten Tukholmassa muodostettiin SL:n organisaatio, potkittiin ensin pellolle koko porukka ja ne joita tarvittiin ja jotka olivat tehtäviensä tasalla, valittiin takaisin töihin. Samaa ei tetenkään voi tehdä täällä, sillä jos kerran eläessään onnistuu pääsemään johonkin organisaatioon, niin siellä pysyy niin kauan kunnes eläke koittaa. Pätevyydellä tai ammattitaidolla ei ole merkitystä. Ja tarvittaanhan joka organisaatioon tietysti henkilöitä selittelemään kuinka mikään muutos ei ole mahdollista.




> Emmä tiedä, miksi tässä tarvitsisi tehdä mitään erikoisratkaisuja. Hankintaan noi Almexit, myydään niistä tavallisia tunnin kertalippuja ja lisätään niiden kuvat Palvelu- ja myyntiohjeeseen.


 Näin juuri. Tämä vain ei onnistu, koska se ei onnistu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja kirsikkana päälle vielä mahdollisuus ostaa se NFC:llä siitä kyltistäkin eikä vain pysäkkikatoksessa olevasta tarrasta.


Vähän off-topic, mutta en löytänyt varsinaista ketjua NFC:stä: Tuli iso takaisku taas NFC:lle, kun iPhone 5:stä ei sitä löydykään. Tyhmää. Applen markkinaosuus kyllä putoaa, mutta on se silti edelleen tärkeä markkinapeluri ja ennen kaikkea edelläkävijäkäyttäjien lietsoja kaikenlaiseen uuteen.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

Eikös Vilhonkadullakin mene jokin rata hieman Kaivokatua tilavammassa ympäristössä? Terminaali-ysiä voitaisiin ajaa rengaslinjana, ja pakottaa käteisellä RT-terminaali matkustavat nimenomaan T9:ään vaikka lipunhinnalla tai uhkaamalla ajaa väärin matkustavat Varioiden kanssa mereen. Vilhonkadun rauhoittamiselle linjavaunuilta lienee jokin perusteltu syy, mutta eikö nykyinen rata jollain tasolla sallisi RT-Kamppi-Länsiterminaali-Erottaja-RT -liikennöinnin?

----------


## tlajunen

> Vilhonkadun rauhoittamiselle linjavaunuilta lienee jokin perusteltu syy, mutta eikö nykyinen rata jollain tasolla sallisi RT-Kamppi-Länsiterminaali-Erottaja-RT -liikennöinnin?


Ei pääse kovin kätevästi kääntymään Rautatientorilla lännestä länteen. Lyhin reitti taitaa kiertää Kruununhaan kautta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei pääse kovin kätevästi kääntymään Rautatientorilla lännestä länteen. Lyhin reitti taitaa kiertää Kruununhaan kautta.


Tarvitaan vaihde, raideristeys, kaarre ja vaihde, jonka kautta voi ajaa Kaisaniemenkadulta Vilhonkadulle tultaessa Rautatientorilta. Mutta tämähän ei tule kysymykseen, koska raide tulisi Kaisaniemi-nimisen ratikkapysäkin kohdalle. Järjestely, jossa raide veisi Vilhonkadu oikeaan reunaan josta raide taittuisi sitten vasemmalle ei sekään riitä siihen, että pysäkkiä ja sen laitureita ei katkaista.

Mutta Krunikan kautta kiertäminen ei ole varsinaisesti ongelma. Reitti Kaivokatu  Mikonkatu  Senaatintori  Vilhonkatu  Mikonkatu  Kaivokatu voisi olla jopa ihan fiksu. 
Sillä tarjottaisiin Satamasta yhteys kaupungin kaupalliseen keskukseen Rautatieaseman lisäksi sekä turistiajelu vanhan Helsingin läpi. Mikonkadun pysäkki toimii tarvittaessa ajantasauksessa sekä pysäkkinä, jossa on aikaa sählätä lippujenkin kanssa.

Vaihtoehtoisiakin reittejä on:
Kaivokadulta paluusilmukkaan Kauppatorille ja samaa reittiä takaisin.Kaivokadulta paluusilmukkaan Hakaniemeen Arenatalon ympäri ja samaa reittiä takaisin.Kaivokadulta paluusilmukkaan Linjoille ja samaa reittiä takaisin.
Antero

----------


## Max

> Kaivokadulta paluusilmukkaan Linjoille ja samaa reittiä takaisin.


Minä olisin tuon Linjat - Länsiterminaali -ruuhkanpurkuratikan kannalla. Samoin toivoisin, että kolmosen etelälenkillä voisi olla laivojen lähtöaikoina "ylimääräistä" liikennettä. Varsinkin sunnuntaisin tulee aika täyttä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Revitään tästä ruuhkaratikasta vähän enemmän irti: Entä jos se kulkisikin Kruununhakaan ja jatkaisi sieltä vielä linjoille? Tällöin ykkösen voisi vetäistä ilman mutinoita kulkemaan keskustan (tai ainakin Mikonkadun) kautta.  :Smile:

----------


## late-

> Onko tietoa miksi?


TfL:n näkemyksen mukaan hyödyt eivät vastaa enää kustannuksia. Lontoossa matkakortin alennus on niin suuri, että käteislippuja ostetaan prosentuaalisesti hyvin vähän. Lontoo myös luopuu nivelbusseista, joihin avorahastus tavallaan liittyi.

Ei tietenkään mitenkään liity automaatteihin ysillä tai lipunmyynnin lopettamiseen yleisemmin Helsingin ratikoissa. Näille on molemmille aika ilmeiset perusteet.

----------


## Salomaa

Muistan kun pari vuotta takaperin väittelimme aiheesta kuinka nopeasti vaunu ajaa Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen. Optimistisin arvio tuli mieheltä, joka hallitsee raitiovaunut, 7 minuuttia.

Eilen ajoin ensimmäistä kertaa uudella 9:llä länsiterminaalin, matka-aika oli 13 minuuttia . Ei ollut ruuhkia, lähdettiin 13.25.  Päättäri on loistavalla paikalla. Lippuautomaattikeskusteluun sanon, että pitää siellä olla lisäksi automaati, joka antaa yhden lipun yhdellä painallukksella. Eikä välttämättä sitä painallusta edes tarvita.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muistan kun pari vuotta takaperin väittelimme aiheesta kuinka nopeasti vaunu ajaa Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen. Optimistisin arvio tuli mieheltä, joka hallitsee raitiovaunut, 7 minuuttia.
> 
> Eilen ajoin ensimmäistä kertaa uudella 9:llä länsiterminaalin, matka-aika oli 13 minuuttia .


On myös aika monen viestin voimalla käynyt selväksi, miten reitin liikennejärjestelyt ovat epäonnistuneet. Mahdoitko testimatkallasi laskea, montako kertaa vaunu seisoi muualla kuin pysäkillä, kauanko turhat seisomiset kestivät ja mitä nopeutta vaunu ajoi silloin, kun se liikkui. Sillä eihän raitioliikenteen aikataulujakaan tehdä sujuvan liikennöinnin mukaan, kun sujuva liikennöinti ei ole mahdollista. Ja sitä sujumattoman liikenteen aikataulua pitää sitten noudattaa ja ajaa hissukseen silloinkin, kun ei muuten olisi pakko.

Antero

----------


## iiko

> On myös aika monen viestin voimalla käynyt selväksi, miten reitin liikennejärjestelyt ovat epäonnistuneet. Mahdoitko testimatkallasi laskea, montako kertaa vaunu seisoi muualla kuin pysäkillä, kauanko turhat seisomiset kestivät ja mitä nopeutta vaunu ajoi silloin, kun se liikkui. Sillä eihän raitioliikenteen aikataulujakaan tehdä sujuvan liikennöinnin mukaan, kun sujuva liikennöinti ei ole mahdollista. Ja sitä sujumattoman liikenteen aikataulua pitää sitten noudattaa ja ajaa hissukseen silloinkin, kun ei muuten olisi pakko.
> 
> Antero


Pisin seisonta-aika on useinmiten länsilinkin pysäkin jälkeen. Siinä saa valokiertoa odottaa. Kas kun siihen ei saanut sellaista liikennejärjestelyä toteutettua, että siihen olisi tehty alikulku: varsinkin kun siinä on jalankulkijoille ja pyöräilijöille sellainen tarjolla. Ja varsin laaja sellainen.

Ja muuten: rautatientori on nykymuodossaan aivan toivoton sumppu kun siitä menee kaksi kolmosta, kutonen sekä ysi samoja kiskoja pitkin. Ruuhka-aikoina pysäkki on välillä aika hyvin tukossa.

----------


## hylje

> Pisin seisonta-aika on useinmiten länsilinkin pysäkin jälkeen. Siinä saa valokiertoa odottaa. Kas kun siihen ei saanut sellaista liikennejärjestelyä toteutettua, että siihen olisi tehty alikulku: varsinkin kun siinä on jalankulkijoille ja pyöräilijöille sellainen tarjolla. Ja varsin laaja sellainen.
> 
> Ja muuten: rautatientori on nykymuodossaan aivan toivoton sumppu kun siitä menee kaksi kolmosta, kutonen sekä ysi samoja kiskoja pitkin. Ruuhka-aikoina pysäkki on välillä aika hyvin tukossa.


Molempiin ongelmiin on halvat ratkaisut! Liikennevaloja voi säätää sujuvammiksi ja Rautatieaseman pysäkille voi palkata lipunmyyjät. Jos pysäkki on lipunmyynnilläkin tukkoinen, lipunmyyjät voidaan kouluttaa ohjaamaan matkustajia poistumaan ja nousemaan ratikasta nopeammin.

Jos sittenkin on tukkoista, ei ole muita vaihtoehtoja kuin Kaivokadun rakentaminen kahdelle rinnakkaiselle raitiovaunupysäkille. Siihenkin on tilaa, niinkin että jää autokaistat suuntaansa.

----------


## late-

> Pisin seisonta-aika on useinmiten länsilinkin pysäkin jälkeen.


Onkohan Länsilinkin risteyksessä vielä etuuksia? Jokunen viikko sitten ei ainakaan ollut. Ei ollut myöskään Välimerenkadun risteyksessä.

----------


## petteri

> Onkohan Länsilinkin risteyksessä vielä etuuksia? Jokunen viikko sitten ei ainakaan ollut. Ei ollut myöskään Välimerenkadun risteyksessä.


Länsilinkin risteykseen tuskin voidaan etuuksia saada kunnolla toimimaan jos siitä halutaan saada järkevästi muutakin liikennettä läpi.

----------


## zige94

> Länsilinkin risteykseen tuskin voidaan etuuksia saada kunnolla toimimaan jos siitä halutaan saada järkevästi muutakin liikennettä läpi.


Niin, tarkoitushan ei ole saada ratikkaliikennettä viiveettömäksi ja nopeasti kulkemaan, vaan pääasia että autot pääsevät hyvin kulkemaan, eikä niiden tarvitse 20sek + 20sek ylimääräistä odottaa per n. 10min? Vaan pistetään se ratikka sinne minuuttitolkulla seisomaan  :Wink:

----------


## teme

> Länsilinkin risteykseen tuskin voidaan etuuksia saada kunnolla toimimaan jos siitä halutaan saada järkevästi muutakin liikennettä läpi.


Koska yksi ratikka risteyksestä keskimäärin viiden minuutin välein johtaa liikennekaaokseen?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:27 ----------




> On myös aika monen viestin voimalla käynyt selväksi, miten reitin liikennejärjestelyt ovat epäonnistuneet. Mahdoitko testimatkallasi laskea, montako kertaa vaunu seisoi muualla kuin pysäkillä, kauanko turhat seisomiset kestivät ja mitä nopeutta vaunu ajoi silloin, kun se liikkui. Sillä eihän raitioliikenteen aikataulujakaan tehdä sujuvan liikennöinnin mukaan, kun sujuva liikennöinti ei ole mahdollista. Ja sitä sujumattoman liikenteen aikataulua pitää sitten noudattaa ja ajaa hissukseen silloinkin, kun ei muuten olisi pakko.


Mun testimatkoilla taas olen syvästi hämmentynyt siitä, että ongelmalliseksi aikanaan keskusteluissa odotettu Kaivokatu - Ruoholahdenkatu osuus toimii hämmentävän hyvin, mutta siitä Jätkään on täyttä tuskaa. Tämä tässä on ihan pimeetä, tuon pitäisi olla se helpompi uusi osuus! Jos se toimisi, niin toi ajoaika olisi yksinumeroinen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Länsilinkin risteykseen tuskin voidaan etuuksia saada kunnolla toimimaan jos siitä halutaan saada järkevästi muutakin liikennettä läpi.


Pitäähän sen ratikan joka tapauksessa jossain vaiheessa päästä läpi. Miksi johtaisi liikennekaaokseen, jos sitä slottia siirretään? Se slotin koko ei siitä muutu.

Vaikeuksia tosin syntyy siitä, että pitäisi saada samalla autoilijat olemaan ajamatta risteystä tukkoon.

----------


## j-lu

->Itse en ymmärrä miksi tuolla kohtaa keskellä ihmisasutusta pitää ylipäänsä kulkea kuusikaistainen moottoriväylä, mutta kun siinä kerran sellainen kulkee, niin olisi voinut harkita ratikoiden kuljettamista motarin ali kevyen liikenteen ohessa. Siis eihän siinä mitään järkeä ole, että kerran viidessä minuutissa kulkevalle liikennevälineelle pitäisi olla tuollainen taitorakenne, mutta vähän arvelen, ettei ylityksestä saada muuten raitiovaunujen kannalta sujuvaa seuraavaan viiteenkymmeneen vuoteen.

Toki ymmärrän, että tuohon voi olla haasteellista saada ratikoille toimivat etuudet, jotka eivät suuremmin vaikuta muuhun liikenteeseen. Koska raitiovaunujen liikkuminen kyseisen risteyksen ympärillä on vaikeasti ennustettavaa. Koska raitiovaunujen liikenneolosuhteet ovat heikot. Koska sellaista suunniteltiin ja rakennettiin.

Koskahan museovirasto alkaa suojella KSV:n liikennesuunnitteluosastoa?

----------


## petteri

> Pitäähän sen ratikan joka tapauksessa jossain vaiheessa päästä läpi. Miksi johtaisi liikennekaaokseen, jos sitä slottia siirretään? Se slotin koko ei siitä muutu.


Kyllä slotin koko ja liikenteen läpäisykyky muuttuu, jos valokierto on satunnainen eli kulkee ratikoiden mukaan. Tuossa nimittäin useat liikennevalot, joista slotti ajetaan kerralla läpi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä slotin koko ja liikenteen läpäisykyky muuttuu, jos valokierto on satunnainen eli kulkee ratikoiden mukaan. Tuossa nimittäin useat liikennevalot, joista slotti ajetaan kerralla läpi.


Ei se kokonaiskapasiteettia muuta, vaikka joillakin autoilla läpimeno saattaakin kestää pidempään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin, tarkoitushan ei ole saada ratikkaliikennettä viiveettömäksi ja nopeasti kulkemaan, vaan pääasia että autot pääsevät hyvin kulkemaan, eikä niiden tarvitse 20sek + 20sek ylimääräistä odottaa per n. 10min? Vaan pistetään se ratikka sinne minuuttitolkulla seisomaan


Ootko hakenu jo töihin KSV:lle? Toimintaperiaatteet ainakin on tiedossa  :Smile:

----------


## GT8N

> niin olisi voinut harkita ratikoiden kuljettamista motarin ali kevyen liikenteen ohessa. Siis eihän siinä mitään järkeä ole, että kerran viidessä minuutissa kulkevalle liikennevälineelle pitäisi olla tuollainen taitorakenne, mutta vähän arvelen, ettei ylityksestä saada muuten raitiovaunujen kannalta sujuvaa seuraavaan viiteenkymmeneen vuoteen.


 Missätahansa normaalissa valtiossa ei toteutettaisi vastaavaa siltahanketta ilman raitiotien eritasototeutusta, mutta onneksi täällä ymmärrettiin, että raitiovaunun paikka on liikennevaloissa ja autoliikenne on kaiken a ja o. Vaikka on niin ältsin kivaa pyöräillä Baanaa pitkin, niin sivistysvaltioissa kyseinen väylä olisi otettu massojen, eli raitiotien käyttöön. Luonnollisesti tämän ainutlaatuisen pikaväylän jatkumona olisi ollut eritasoristeys Mechelininkadun lopun kanssa sekä eristetty rautatietasoinen rata Länsiterminaaliin. Matka-aika noin 5-7 min verrattuna nykyiseen 13-20 min "parhaaseen mahdolliseen" ratkaisuun verrattuna. Mutta mikäs nykytilanteessa on vikana, kun ratikoiden ja matkustajien seisottaminen valoissa ja surkeilla radoilla on niin halpaa, että liikennöintikustannukset ovat vain kaksinkertaiset normaaleihin ratikkakaupunkeihin verrattuna.




> Toki ymmärrän, että tuohon voi olla haasteellista saada ratikoille toimivat etuudet, jotka eivät suuremmin vaikuta muuhun liikenteeseen. Koska raitiovaunujen liikkuminen kyseisen risteyksen ympärillä on vaikeasti ennustettavaa. Koska raitiovaunujen liikenneolosuhteet ovat heikot. Koska sellaista suunniteltiin ja rakennettiin.


Niin, ratikoiden valoetuudet ja Helsinki onkin sellainen yhtälö, ettei siihen riitä edes CERN:in huippumatemaatikko. Miksihän kaikkialla muualla itsestäänselvyydet hoituvat luonnostaan, mutta täällä niistä saadaan luotua vuosisadan ongelma. Jälleen voi kysyä myös, että mistähän ylipäätään johtuu raitiovaunujen epäsäännöllinen saapuminen risteykseen? Aivan liikennevalot, rata/ratatekniikka, katu/liikennejärjestelyt, vaunukoko, vuoroväli, lipunmyynti, jne. ovat sellaisia asioita, mille vaan ei yksinkertaisesti voi mitään, kun koskaan ennenkään ei ole voitu, kun ei ole kiinnotanut / huvittanut / käsittänyt / ymmärtänyt muutenkaan mitään raitioliikenteeseen liittyvää.




> Koskahan museovirasto alkaa suojella KSV:n liikennesuunnitteluosastoa?


Toivottavasti tästä tulee museovirastolta päätös pikaisesti, ennenkuin radikaalit euroopalaiset hihhulit saavat käännytettyä Suomen Demokraattisen Kansantasavallan KSV:n uskomaan ulkomailman propagandaan Rakkaan Johtajan toduuden sijaan.

Pahoittelen sarkasmia, muta täkäläinen puuhastelu/harrastelu raitioteiden kanssa on yksinkertaisesti vain jotain niin täysin uskomatonta, ettei sitä voi käsittää normaalilla järjenjuoksulla.

----------


## Salomaa

> On myös aika monen viestin voimalla käynyt selväksi, miten reitin liikennejärjestelyt ovat epäonnistuneet. Mahdoitko testimatkallasi laskea, montako kertaa vaunu seisoi muualla kuin pysäkillä, kauanko turhat seisomiset kestivät ja mitä nopeutta vaunu ajoi silloin, kun se liikkui. Sillä eihän raitioliikenteen aikataulujakaan tehdä sujuvan liikennöinnin mukaan, kun sujuva liikennöinti ei ole mahdollista. Ja sitä sujumattoman liikenteen aikataulua pitää sitten noudattaa ja ajaa hissukseen silloinkin, kun ei muuten olisi pakko.
> 
> Antero


Silloin kun väittelimme sanoit että 7 minuuttia on täysin realistista. Minä väitin että ei edes teoriassa. Monet esittivät nykyistä toteumaa ihan lähellä olevia arvioita ja niin myös raitiovaununkuljettaja, jolta kysyin. Kun uuden linjan suunnittelussa kysytään arvioita ajoaikaa, kannattaa esittää haarukka, ei pelkästään nopeinta mahdollista ajoaikaa.

Mikäs on ysin haarukka kun puhutaan toteutuneesta, itse en tiedä.  Onko se 11 - 25 minuuttia ?(= onko 9 mennyt välin joskus 11 minuutissa toi onko se joskus vienyt 25 minuuttia ?)

Mutta todella joukkoliikennemiehelle  mieluista oli havaita  päättärin toteutus: ei mitään välissä, suora käynti ovilta vaunuun.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:07 ----------




> Ootko hakenu jo töihin KSV:lle? Toimintaperiaatteet ainakin on tiedossa


Eilen Kannelmäessä mies oli pannut Mersunsa parkkiin nurmikolle ja väitti että pitää tulla Pakilasta Kannelmäkeen omalla autolla, koskan suoraa bussilla ei pääse kuin keskustan kautta.

Kerroin että linja 54 on olemassa myös. Sitten mies sanoi siihen että: "minähän en bussiin mene". Jatkoi juttua vielä kuinka hän keskustaankin ajaa aina henkiläautolla. Hän on yksi niistä miehistä, joka ajaa siellä Kaivokadulla, Simonkadulla, Ruoholahdenkadulla.....

Jos Kokoomus ottaa kunnallisvaalivoiton Helsingissä, niin hämeentien ja mannerheimintien raitiovaunukaistatkin otetaan henkilöautojen käyttöön.

----------


## j-lu

> Kerroin että linja 54 on olemassa myös. Sitten mies sanoi siihen että: "minähän en bussiin mene". Jatkoi juttua vielä kuinka hän keskustaankin ajaa aina henkiläautolla. Hän on yksi niistä miehistä, joka ajaa siellä Kaivokadulla, Simonkadulla, Ruoholahdenkadulla.....


Voiko syyttää? Henkilöauto on ihan ylivertainen väline liikkua Suomessa mukaanlukien Helsingin kantakaupunki.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Silloin kun väittelimme sanoit että 7 minuuttia on täysin realistista. Minä väitin että ei edes teoriassa. Monet esittivät nykyistä toteumaa ihan lähellä olevia arvioita ja niin myös raitiovaununkuljettaja, jolta kysyin. Kun uuden linjan suunnittelussa kysytään arvioita ajoaikaa, kannattaa esittää haarukka, ei pelkästään nopeinta mahdollista ajoaikaa.


7 minuuttia on tuolle matkalle ja tuossa ympristössä täysin realistista raitiotielle. Mutta ei helsinkiläiselle liikennekäytännölle.

Raitiotien voi suunnitella siten, että lähtökohtana on raitiotien esteetön kulku ja tavoitearvot nopeudelle ja ajoajalle. Jätkäsaaren radan suunnittelu näyttää käytännössä menneen niin, että kaikki muut asiat tulevat ensin ja lopulta sitten todetaan, että näin hidas tästä tuli.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Eilen Kannelmäessä mies oli pannut Mersunsa parkkiin nurmikolle ja väitti että pitää tulla Pakilasta Kannelmäkeen omalla autolla, koskan suoraa bussilla ei pääse kuin keskustan kautta.
> 
> Kerroin että linja 54 on olemassa myös. Sitten mies sanoi siihen että: "minähän en bussiin mene". Jatkoi juttua vielä kuinka hän keskustaankin ajaa aina henkiläautolla. Hän on yksi niistä miehistä, joka ajaa siellä Kaivokadulla, Simonkadulla, Ruoholahdenkadulla.....


Siis Mersu-kuski perusteli toimintaansa sillä, että suoralla bussilla ei pääse, mutta ei suostu astumaan bussiin kuitenkaan kun sellainen kulkeekin. Aukotonta logiikkaa




> Jos Kokoomus ottaa kunnallisvaalivoiton Helsingissä, niin hämeentien ja mannerheimintien raitiovaunukaistatkin otetaan henkilöautojen käyttöön.


Lähde?

----------


## j-lu

> Siis Mersu-kuski perusteli toimintaansa sillä, että suoralla bussilla ei pääse, mutta ei suostu astumaan bussiin kuitenkaan kun sellainen kulkeekin. Aukotonta logiikkaa


Ihmiset keksivät tekosyitä käytökselleen, jonka arvelevat muutoin särähtävän keskustelukumppanin korvissa. Se sitten johtaa tuollaisiin päättömyyksiin. Ei pitäisi. Voisi vaan todeta, ettei ole aikaa odotella miten sattuu pysäkille osuvia busseja tai kokea niiden matelua ruuhkissa, kun omalla autolla pääsee niin paljon luotettavammin, nopeammin ja mukavammin.

Joukkoliikenneolosuhteet eivät tässä pitäjässä parane vetoamalla johonkin viherhömppään ja ihmisten moraaliin, vaan parantamalla joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä suhteessa henkilöautoiluun.

----------


## petteri

> 7 minuuttia on tuolle matkalle ja tuossa ympristössä täysin realistista raitiotielle. Mutta ei helsinkiläiselle liikennekäytännölle.


Onko tuollaista ratikkaa olemassa muualla kuin kaupunkiliikenteen haavemaailmassa, jota rummutat? Löytyykö esimerkkiä, jossa ratikka kulkee suunnilleen linjaa 9 vastaavassa ympäristössä tuota nopeutta? Vai onko kyse vain teoriasta?

----------


## Safka

> 7 minuuttia on tuolle matkalle ja tuossa ympristössä täysin realistista raitiotielle. Mutta ei helsinkiläiselle liikennekäytännölle.


Ei ole tuossa ympäristössä realistista: 7 minuuttia oo ei onnistu millään. Matkan pituus Länsiterminaali-Kaivokatu on 2,7 km. Jos otetaan nyrkkisäännöksi, että 300 metrin matkaan kuluu pysäkkiseisontoineen 1 minuutti  koska Helsingin keskustaympäristössä, jossa on paljon mutkia, se on ihan hyvä lähtökohta  niin tuon matkan ajamiseen kuluisi siis 9 min. Katsotaanpa yhtä ainoaa seurantaa, minkä olen ehtinyt tehdä puolentoista kuukauden aikana:



```
matka pysäkki         tot. aika ajoaika
0,0   Länsiterminaali 13:02:01
0,2   Bunkkeri        13:02:50	0:00:49
0,7   Huutokonttori   13:03:55  0:01:05
1,1   Länsilinkki     13:06:12  0:02:17
1,4   Ruoholahden v.  13:07:22  0:01:10
1,9   Kampintori      13:08:34	0:01:12
2,3   Simonkatu       13:09:54  0:01:20
2,7   Rautatieasema   13:12:29  0:02:35  0:10:28 (lähtöaika)
```

Seurannan tein kuljettajan näytöstä katsoen ja toteutus niin, että joka pysäkillä seisahduttiin hetkeksi vaikkei olisi ollut matkustajavaihtoa. Ajaminen oli rajoitusten mukaista. Valoviiveitä oli sekä Länsilinkin että Mannerheimintien risteyksissä n. 30 sek. kummassakin. Muita viiveitä ei ollut. Ka! ideaalitilanteessa valoviiveistä voisi siis poistaa tuolla matkalla yhden minuutin, jolloin ajoajaksi saataisiin 9,5 minuuttia. LTR-RT-välillä en nykyradalla usko ikinä päästävän 7 minuuttiin, mutta 10 minuuttia lienee mahdollinen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lähde?


Eiköhän tuo ole kommunistisen työväenpuolueen edustajan provosointia. En tosin tiedä onko Salomaa tällä kertaa KTP:n ehdokkaana.

Sellainen totuuden siemen tuossa kyllä on, että kokoomuspoliitikoille joutuu aina välillä selittämään, miksi pääväylillä on erikseen sekä ratikka- että bussikaistat ja miksi niitä ei voi yhdistää. Ja kai Telakkakadun ratikkakaistatkin oli niille vähän vaikea paikka kun 4 autokaistaa houkuttelisi enemmän.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eiköhän tuo ole kommunistisen työväenpuolueen edustajan provosointia. En tosin tiedä onko Salomaa tällä kertaa KTP:n ehdokkaana.
> 
> Sellainen totuuden siemen tuossa kyllä on, että kokoomuspoliitikoille joutuu aina välillä selittämään, miksi pääväylillä on erikseen sekä ratikka- että bussikaistat ja miksi niitä ei voi yhdistää. Ja kai Telakkakadun ratikkakaistatkin oli niille vähän vaikea paikka kun 4 autokaistaa houkuttelisi enemmän.


Martti Salomaa ei koskaan ole ollut Kommunistisen Työväenpuolueen ehdokkaana. Lisään vielä etten koskaan ole KTP:tta äänestänyt. Olen myös eri mieltä heidän ohjelmistaan.

Nuori kokoomuksen ehdokas käveli tänään vanhan messuhallin kulmillä kahvisäiliö selässä vastaan. Keskustelin pitkään hänen kanssaan Helsingin liikennekysymyksistä. 
Tuli ilmi että hän kannattaa pohjois-esplanadin kävelykaduksi muuttamista.
Tuli ilmi että hän ei kannata pohjois-esplandin kävelykaduksi muuttamista.
Mutkikkaan selvityksen jälkeen hän sanoi että kävelykatu siellä on hyvä asia. Poliitikkomaisen puheen jatkuessa tuli ilmi että hän haluaa noudattaa ryhmäkuria, mikä merkitsee sitä että asiasta äänestettäessä hän ei kannata kävelykadun rakentamista.

Sääli että nuori kyvykäs mies pitää puolueen asioita helsinkiläisten asioita tärkeämpänä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:15 ----------




> Ei ole tuossa ympäristössä realistista: 7 minuuttia oo ei onnistu millään............ LTR-RT-välillä en nykyradalla usko ikinä päästävän 7 minuuttiin, mutta 10 minuuttia lienee mahdollinen.


Silloin kun ensi kerran keskustelimme asiasta, tein koeajoja 3:lla kaivokadulta Kampinkeskuksen pysäkille. 3 - 5 min. meni useasti pelkästään siihen saakka.

Antero voi ensin vastata siihen että paljonko aikaa kuviteltu ajo ilman matkustajia ja pysähdyksiä asemalta terminaalin eteen.  Vaunun pitää pysyä kaikissa kaarteissa kiskoilla ja turvallista nopeutta ei saa ylittää. Tässä teoriassa siis ei ole myöskään valojen aiheuttamaan viivettä. Mutta tarkastelussa ovat ratageometrian eli lukuisten mutkien aiheuttamat absoluuttiset rajoitukset, joita on noudatettava *aina*.

Lähdetään tähän saatuun arvoon sitten lisäämään pysäkkien ja valojen osuus.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei ole tuossa ympäristössä realistista: 7 minuuttia oo ei onnistu millään. Matkan pituus Länsiterminaali-Kaivokatu on 2,7 km. Jos otetaan nyrkkisäännöksi, että 300 metrin matkaan kuluu pysäkkiseisontoineen 1 minuutti  koska Helsingin keskustaympäristössä, jossa on paljon mutkia, se on ihan hyvä lähtökohta  niin tuon matkan ajamiseen kuluisi siis 9 min.


Näitähän voi muuttaa keskinopeuksiksi. 2,7 km / 7 min = 23 km/h. Periaatteessa mahdollista, käytännössä jo vaikeaa. 2,7 km / 9 min = 18 km/h. Tiedämme, että tämä onnistuu jo erittäin monessa kaupungissa. 2,7 km / 10,5 min = 15 km/h. Helsingin keskiarvoon nähden ei surkea, mutta hyvästä ei voida puhua.

----------


## petteri

> Näitähän voi muuttaa keskinopeuksiksi. 2,7 km / 7 min = 23 km/h. Periaatteessa mahdollista, käytännössä jo vaikeaa. 2,7 km / 9 min = 18 km/h. Tiedämme, että tämä onnistuu jo erittäin monessa kaupungissa. 2,7 km / 10,5 min = 15 km/h. Helsingin keskiarvoon nähden ei surkea, mutta hyvästä ei voida puhua.


Nopeus riippuu paljon reitistä ja pysäkkivälistä. Jätkäsaaren rata on pitkältä matkaa mutkainen, siinä on kaksi erittäin vaikeaa risteystä ja pysäkkejäkin on aika tiheässä.

On vaikea uskoa, että missään päin maailmaa päästäisiin tuollaisella reitillä ja pysäkkivälillä yli 15 km/h keskimääräiseen linjanopeuteen ilman tunneleita tai eritasoja. Nythän ysin linjanopeus vaihtelee paljon ja on keskimäärin merkittävästi alle 15 km/h.

On eri asia mutkitella pikkukatuja, joilla risteyksiä on tiheästi kuin huristaa pitkin suoraa pääkatua. Tuo vaikuttaa paljon nopeuteen.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Nopeus riippuu paljon reitistä ja pysäkkivälistä. Jätkäsaaren rata on pitkältä matkaa mutkainen, siinä on kaksi erittäin vaikeaa risteystä ja pysäkkejäkin on aika tiheässä.
> 
> On vaikea uskoa, että missään päin maailmaa päästäisiin tuollaisella reitillä ja pysäkkivälillä yli 15 km/h keskimääräiseen linjanopeuteen ilman tunneleita tai eritasoja. Nythän ysin linjanopeus vaihtelee paljon ja on keskimäärin merkittävästi alle 15 km/h.
> 
> On eri asia mutkitella pikkukatuja, joilla risteyksiä on tiheästi kuin huristaa pitkin suoraa pääkatua. Tuo vaikuttaa paljon nopeuteen.


Johan Antero toteaa edellytykset sille 7 minuutin mahdolliselle ajoajalle.




> 7 minuuttia on tuolle matkalle ja tuossa ympristössä täysin realistista raitiotielle. Mutta ei helsinkiläiselle liikennekäytännölle.
> 
> Raitiotien voi suunnitella siten, että lähtökohtana on raitiotien esteetön kulku ja tavoitearvot nopeudelle ja ajoajalle. Jätkäsaaren radan suunnittelu näyttää käytännössä menneen niin, että kaikki muut asiat tulevat ensin ja lopulta sitten todetaan, että näin hidas tästä tuli.
> 
> Antero


Lähtökohtana on raitiotien esteetön kulku, ja muulla liikenteellä tai olosuhteilla ei niin väliä. Ratikan oletetaan kulkevan ihanteellisemmassa mahdollisessa ympäristössä, ja helsinkiläisiä suunnittelijoita ja päättäjiä syytetään, mikäli ideaaliin ei päästä. Todellisuus ja muut liikennetarpeet ovat ideaalia vähemmän tärkeitä - todellisuuden huomioiminen on melkein yhtä suuri mörkö kuin eritasoon rakentaminen. Ehkä jossain diktatuurissa voitaisiin saada luotua muokattua maailma sopivaksi puoli-ilmaisen pikaraitiotien keväälle - edustuksellisessa demokratiassa oletuksia ei ikinä saataisi täytetyksi, vaikka autoilua rajoittava tahto saataisiinkin nykyistä voimakkaammaksi.

Onko todella mahdollista saada 7 minuutin matka-aika Kampin kautta Jätkäsaareen tasossa ilman, että muu liikenne dumpataan Hietalahteen tai autoilu kielletään ammunnan uhalla? Onko jossain maailmalla raidetta, joka kulkee kivikaupungissa, leikkaa tasossa kaksi vahvaa autoliikennevirtaa, ja linjanopeus pysyy normaalisti 23 km/h:ssa tai sen yllä? Ennen kuin joku mainitsee tällaisen linjan ja perustelee sen toimintaympäristön vastaavan Kamppia, ohitan ratikkapuolueen kirjoitukset täysin fiktiivisinä ja asiakeskusteluun kuulumattomina.

Tietenkään ei ole mikään muuttumaton loogisesti pääteltävä tosiasia, että autoliikenteellä on oltava tilaa kaupungissa. Epäilen kuitenkin henkilöautoilla tehtävien matkojen vaikeutuvan niin, että todellisetkin kustannukset lähtevät käsistä, jos vaikkapa puolet autoliikenteestä halutaan taikoa pois. Poliittisestihan autoliikenteen vaikeuttaminen olisi vieläkin vaikeampaa.




> Missätahansa normaalissa valtiossa ei toteutettaisi vastaavaa siltahanketta ilman raitiotien eritasototeutusta, mutta onneksi täällä ymmärrettiin, että raitiovaunun paikka on liikennevaloissa ja autoliikenne on kaiken a ja o. Vaikka on niin ältsin kivaa pyöräillä Baanaa pitkin, niin sivistysvaltioissa kyseinen väylä olisi otettu massojen, eli raitiotien käyttöön. Luonnollisesti tämän ainutlaatuisen pikaväylän jatkumona olisi ollut eritasoristeys Mechelininkadun lopun kanssa sekä eristetty rautatietasoinen rata Länsiterminaaliin. Matka-aika noin 5-7 min verrattuna nykyiseen 13-20 min "parhaaseen mahdolliseen" ratkaisuun verrattuna.


Tämä onkin kaikken mielettömin yksityiskohta koko projektissa, ainakin jos tavoitteena on ollut Jätkäsaaren yhdistäminen kaupunkiin. Tällaisesta tavoitteesta on jääty kuitenkin niin kauas, että epäilen todellisena tavoitteena olleen Jätkäsaaren eristäminen ja jättäminen kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle. Kun eritasorakentamista on kuitenkin harrastettu, miksei joukkoliikennettä saatu kulkemaan sen ohi, vaan luotiin pahin mahdollinen kipupiste uudelle radalle sumputtamalla kaikki kulmakunnan liikennevirrat samaan ruutuun?

----------


## 339-DF

> Martti Salomaa ei koskaan ole ollut Kommunistisen Työväenpuolueen ehdokkaana.


Näkyy olevan Suomen Työväenpuolue eri asia kuin KTP. http://www.tyovaenpuolue.org/index.php Pahoitteluni. Vähän vaikea on pysyä perillä näistä.




> STP:n hallitus koostuu pääosin kommunisteista, mutta puheenjohtaja Juhani Tanski, joka oli mukana jo VEV:n perustamisessa, on korostanut, ettei puolue ole kommunistinen eikä hän ole itse edes sosialisti.

----------


## hmikko

> Tämä onkin kaikken mielettömin yksityiskohta koko projektissa, ainakin jos tavoitteena on ollut Jätkäsaaren yhdistäminen kaupunkiin. Tällaisesta tavoitteesta on jääty kuitenkin niin kauas, että epäilen todellisena tavoitteena olleen Jätkäsaaren eristäminen ja jättäminen kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle.


Englanninkielistä sanontaa vapaasti kääntääkseni, ei pidä epäillä pahaa tahtoa siinä, mikä selittyy helpoiten tavallisella tunaroinnilla. Jätkän kiinteistöjen arvoon vaikuttaa oleellisesti kiinteä yhteys keskustaan. Kyllä se varmasti on ollut kaikkien intresseissä, mutta siiloutunut suunnittelukoneisto nyt vaan tuottaa tämmöisiä katuja ja raitioteitä. Vastaavaa suttua on kyllä tehty kantakaupungissakin.

Satamaradan kuilun raitiotiekäytössä lienee ollut esteenä paitsi yleiset "ei se nyt vaan käy" -syyt ja arktiset erikoisolosuhteet, myös se, että rata olisi tullut kuilun itäpäässä aika väistämättä Kiasman ja Sanomatalon lasiseinien eteen. Semmoinenhan nyt ei tietenkään sovi vartaloon, minkä Hesari olisi varmasti tehnyt selväksi jos joku olisi yrittänyt. Nykytilanteessa, kun Musiikkitalon ja aukion muoto on ratkaistu sillä tavalla kuin on, olisin jopa taipuvainen yhtymään käsitykseen, että raitiotie ei aukiolle kovin hyvin sovi. Tietty paikan olisi voinut tehdä kokonaan toisin.

Eipä silti muuten pidä väheksyä Baanaa. Se taitaa kilpailla päivittäin välitettyjen matkalaisten määrässä joukkoliikenteen kanssa aivan kohtuullisesti.

----------


## hylje

Halvat ja tehokkaat liikenneratkaisut edellyttävät välttämättä _olemassaolevan tilan_ uudelleenkäyttöä. Vain näin vältetään kalliit sillat ja tunnelit, joilla luodaan uutta käyttämätöntä tilaa. Jos uudelleenkäyttöä ei Samin mukaan saa tehdä joukkoliikenteelle, ainoat jäljellejäävät ratkaisut ovat joko huonoja tai kalliita. Jätkäsaareen nyt vain toteutettiin huono ratkaisu, vaikka hyvä maksaisi saman verran.

----------


## petteri

Mahtuisiko ratikka nykyisestä Länsilinkin alikulusta jos ei olisi virtajohtoa? Jos ei niin kuinka paljon alikulkua pitäisi syventää? Olisiko tuossa muita rataprofiiliongelmia?

Voisiko Länsilinkistä kulkea ratikka, jossa olisi akut hyvin lyhyttä matkaa varten ja jossa virranottimen voisi tiputtaa alas? Onko tuollaista kalustoa olemassa jossain päin maailmaa?

----------


## Salomaa

> Näkyy olevan Suomen Työväenpuolue eri asia kuin KTP. http://www.tyovaenpuolue.org/index.php Pahoitteluni. Vähän vaikea on pysyä perillä näistä.


STP:n porukka erkani KTP:sta ja tämä STP pyrkii jäljittelemään entistä SKDL:oa. Maksan Kaarelan Vasemmistoliittoon jäsenmaksua, tosin olen viime aikoina alkanut pohtia, miksi. Mutta eihän ne Vihreätkään kovin mielellään minua ota koska ei ole sitä korkeakoulututkintoa ja vielä pahempaa on se ajatuskantani että kaupungissa ajava polkupyöräilijä voi noudattaa liikennesääntöjä ja kestää itseensä kohdistuvan kritiikin.

----------


## petteri

> Halvat ja tehokkaat liikenneratkaisut edellyttävät välttämättä _olemassaolevan tilan_ uudelleenkäyttöä. Vain näin vältetään kalliit sillat ja tunnelit, joilla luodaan uutta käyttämätöntä tilaa. Jos uudelleenkäyttöä ei Samin mukaan saa tehdä joukkoliikenteelle, ainoat jäljellejäävät ratkaisut ovat joko huonoja tai kalliita.


Kun kaupunki kasvaa kohtuullisen nopeasti ei tilaa voi vain kierrättää, vaan pitää rakentaa myös uutta. Kuinka paljon rakennetaan uutta ja mihin on toki poliittinen valinta, mutta pelkkä kierrätys ei toimi.

----------


## Jykke

> Onko tuollaista ratikkaa olemassa muualla kuin kaupunkiliikenteen haavemaailmassa, jota rummutat? Löytyykö esimerkkiä, jossa ratikka kulkee suunnilleen linjaa 9 vastaavassa ympäristössä tuota nopeutta?


Pari viikkoa sitten, kun kävimme nimimerkki GT8N:n kanssa tutustumassa Prahan joukkoliikenteeseen, niin sanoisin, että sieltä löytyy. Matkan yhteenveto löytyy täältä. 

Pähkinänkuoressa sanoisin, että Prahan keskustassa liikenne toimii, koska vaunujen liikennöintiä ei hidasteta turhilla valoilla ja huonolla ratageometrialla.




> Voisiko Länsilinkistä kulkea ratikka, jossa olisi akut hyvin lyhyttä matkaa varten ja jossa virranottimen voisi tiputtaa alas? Onko tuollaista kalustoa olemassa jossain päin maailmaa?


 Nizzassa ratikat kulkevat akuilla erään osuuden linjastaan.

----------


## hylje

> Kun kaupunki kasvaa kohtuullisen nopeasti ei tilaa voi vain kierrättää, vaan pitää rakentaa myös uutta. Kuinka paljon rakennetaan uutta ja mihin on toki poliittinen valinta, mutta pelkkä kierrätys ei toimi.


Uutta voi rakentaa kaupungin ulkoreunalle. Sisäosissa tila on jo jaettu, ja tarpeiden muuttuessa jakaumaa kannattaa muuttaa. Tilan raivaaminen on mahdollista, mutta äärimmäisen kallista. Kannattaa siis ensin kierrättää, ja sitten jos käy oikeasti ilmi ettei se toimi, aloittaa uuden tilan tuottaminen.

Jätkäsaaressa ongelma on se, että se on irrallaan muusta kaupungista. Länsilinkki on niin leveä jalankulun kannalta ja autoliikenne on sataman johdosta väkisin tukossa. Siksi on Jätkäsaaren toimivuudelle kriittistä, että edes joukkoliikenne toimii ensisijaisen hyvin.

----------


## petteri

> Pari viikkoa sitten, kun kävimme nimimerkki GT8N:n kanssa tutustumassa Prahan joukkoliikenteeseen, niin sanoisin, että sieltä löytyy. Matkan yhteenveto löytyy täältä. 
> 
> Pähkinänkuoressa sanoisin, että Prahan keskustassa liikenne toimii, koska vaunujen liikennöintiä ei hidasteta turhilla valoilla ja huonolla ratageometrialla.


Kun tuossa sinänsä mielenkiintoisessa Prahan raportissa ei ole mitään mainintaa lentävistä raitiovaunuista tai muista superinnovaatioista, epäilen vahvasti, että 7 minuuttia Rautatieasemalta Jätkäsaareen 6 välipysäkillä  noin hankalalla reitillä kuuluu Prahassakin tieteiskirjallisuuden fantasiamaailmaan. 

Lisää "7 minuuttia assalta terminaalille" tyylistä joukkoliikennefiktiota voi muuten suomeksi lukea kaupunkiliikenne.net huumorisivustolta, jossa todellisuutta ja alkuvoimaista fantasiamaailmaa on sekoitettu varsin nerokkaasti. Niin nerokkaasti, ettei kukaan voi helposti havaita, mikä on faktaa ja missä mennään fiktion puolella.

----------


## sub

> Kun tuossa sinänsä mielenkiintoisessa Prahan raportissa ei ole mitään mainintaa lentävistä raitiovaunuista tai muista superinnovaatioista, epäilen vahvasti, että 7 minuuttia Rautatieasemalta Jätkäsaareen 6 välipysäkillä  noin hankalalla reitillä kuuluu Prahassakin tieteiskirjallisuuden fantasiamaailmaan.


Tunnut ottavan tuon hankalan liikenneympäristön annettuna totuutena. Kyseessä on kuitenkin ihmisten rakentama järjestelmä, ei mikään luonnonlaki. En ole Prahassa käynyt, mutta ilmeisesti siellä on raitioteiden rakentamisessa onnistuttu huomattavasti Helsinkiä paremmin. Pitää varmasti paikkansa, että jos täkäläiset raitioliikenneratkaisut siirrettäisiin Prahaan, niin fantasiaa se sujuva liikenne sielläkin olisi. 

Provokatiivinen takertuminen yksittäisen henkilön arvioon yksittäisen raitiolinjan mahdollisesta ajoajasta jos liikennöintiolosuhteet olisi toteutettu kunnolla on aika turhaa. Minuuttivahtaamista olennaisempaa varmasti on se, miksi Jätkäsaaren radasta on tehty "hankala reitti". Onko näitä raitiotielaajennuksia mitään järkeä edes tehdä jos ne toteutetaan näin huonosti, eikä mitään merkittäviä muutoksia muuhun liikennevirtaan tai katutilan käyttöön olla valmiita tekemään?

----------


## Salomaa

Kävin Prahassa v. 2005, asuin Hotelli Orionissa, joka on erinomainen.  Silloin joutui keskustaan ajamaan vaunulla 23. Kiinnitin heti huomiota raitiovaunuin, ajavat varsin nopeasti ja  näppäräntuntuisesti. Vaunut silloin oli kaksiakselisia ja korkeita. Jos muistan oikein kuljettaja ei myyynyt lippuja. Sellainen vaikutelma tuli että vaunu ajaa pysäkille, matkustajia poistuu, uusia tilalle. Sitten taas lähdetään. Helsingissä pysäkillä on saapumisseremoniat ja lähtöseremoniat. 

Parasta: vanha ihminen nousee vaunuun, siitä seuraa se että kymmenen matkustajaa pomppaa vieterin tavoin kattoon saadakseen ensimmäisen sijan nopeudessa havaita istumapaikkaa tarvitseva. Ei voinut kuin ihailla haavi auki.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:49 ----------

Täytyy muistaa että Prahassa on vanhaan itä-eurooppalaiseen tyyliin nopeutta raitioliikenteessä turvallisuuden kustannuksella.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Täytyy muistaa että Prahassa on vanhaan itä-eurooppalaiseen tyyliin nopeutta raitioliikenteessä turvallisuuden kustannuksella.


Jokin tilastollinen todiste siitä, että Prahassa sattuu enemmän raitiotieonnettomuuksia kuin vaikka Saksassa, kiitos.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Täytyy muistaa että Prahassa on vanhaan itä-eurooppalaiseen tyyliin nopeutta raitioliikenteessä turvallisuuden kustannuksella.


Brnossa tuntui kyydissä seistessä vähän samantapaiselta. Ehkä tuo ilmaisu on hieman vahva, mutta yllättävän ronskisti siellä annettiin virtaa tavallisella katuradalla. Jotta tuollaisen menettelyn jatkuva harjoittaminen on oikeasti kestävää, tulee liikenteen kaikkien osapuolien olla tietoisia tästä. "Pelottavan" ratikan eteen ei kukaan uskalla kävellä tai ajaa.

----------


## ultrix

Tämän videon perusteella "only second in 50 years" eli ikivanhalla Tatralla sössittiin äärimmäisen ikävä, mutta äärimmäisen harvinainen onnettomuus 7 vuotta sitten Prahassa Kaarlen aukiolla (Karlovo náměstí). 

Keskustelufoorumin perusteella edellinen samanlainen aksidenssi oli 1982.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei ole tuossa ympäristössä realistista: 7 minuuttia oo ei onnistu millään. Matkan pituus Länsiterminaali-Kaivokatu on 2,7 km. Jos otetaan nyrkkisäännöksi, että 300 metrin matkaan kuluu pysäkkiseisontoineen 1 minuutti  koska Helsingin keskustaympäristössä, jossa on paljon mutkia, se on ihan hyvä lähtökohta  niin tuon matkan ajamiseen kuluisi siis 9 min. Katsotaanpa yhtä ainoaa seurantaa, minkä olen ehtinyt tehdä puolentoista kuukauden aikana:...


Taulukkosi mukaan keskinopeudet pysäkkiaikojen välillä ovat 14,722,1 km/h. Länsilinkin ja Rautatieaseman pysäkkivälien ajoajat 2:17 ja 2:35 siis sisälsivät 30 sekuntia liikennevaloviivettä. Niiden keskinopeudet ovat taulukkosi mukaan 15,8 ja 15,5 km/h. Ilman valoviivettä keskinopeudet olisivat olleet 17,9 ja 16,5 km/h ja koko välin keskinopeus 17,7 km/h. Tällöin ajoaika olisi 9,5 minuuttia. Jos pysäkkiaika on 15 sekuntia, tämä taroittaa, että maksiminopeus pysäkkien välillä on noin 20 km/h.




> LTR-RT-välillä en nykyradalla usko ikinä päästävän 7 minuuttiin, mutta 10 minuuttia lienee mahdollinen.


Salomaa kirjoitti, että olen sanonut Rautatientorin ja Länsiterminaalin välin olevan ajettavissa 7 minuutissa. Kun Salomaa ei viitannut viestiin, jossa näin olen sanonut, en ole etsinyt ja tarkistanut, olinko maininnut joitain perusteluita. Mutta jos lasketaan 2,7 km:n matka jolla on 6 pysäkkiväliä eikä muita viiveitä, 7 minuutin ajoaikaan päästään, kun pysäkkien välillä voidaan ajaa 35 km/h nopeudella. Tämä ei ole kovin ihmeellinen vaatimus kaupunkiliikenteessä, jossa kaduilla sallitaan 4050 km/h nopeudet.

Nykyrata Rautatientorin ja Länsisataman välillä ei ole suoraa rataa, mutta oikein suunniteltuna olisi voinut olla. Annankadulle tulee väkisin kaksi 90 asteen mutkaa. Se mutkittelu, joka nyt on Ruoholahdenkadulla, Ruoholahdenrannassa ja edelleen tyhjällä entisellä satamakentällä Jätkäsaaren puolella (yhteensä 5(!) 90 asteen mutkaa) on jokseenkin turhaa. Ruoholahdenkatu päättyy loivassa kulmassa puretun satamaradan linjaukseen, jonka myötä olisi päässyt suoraan Länsiterminaalille. Ja Mechelininkadun risteyksen olisi voinut tehdä eritasossa, niin ei olisi ratikka uhannut pyhää autoilua.

On huonoa suunnittelua tehdä tyhjälle alueelle mutkittelevaa rataa. Siksi tuon välin ajoaika ei voi olla nyt 7 minuuttia. Mutta se ei tarkoita, etteikö se olisi voinut olla, tässä kaupungissa ja siinä katuverkossa, joka oli olemassa kun rataa ryhdyttiin suunnittelemaan.

Syy, miksi on suunniteltu huonosti, on asenteissa ja arvovalinnoissa, osin luultavasti myös tietämättömyydessä. Asenteellisesti ei tässä kaupungissa haluta asettaa raitioliikennettä etusijalle autoiluun nähden. Osin tämä johtuu tietämättömyydestä siitä, että raitioliikenne voitaisiin asettaa etusijalle ilman, että siitä on autoilulle haittaa. Kaikkien kohdalla tämä ei johdu kuitenkaan tietämättömyydestä, vaan asenteesta, jonka vuoksi ei uskota miten asiat ovat vaan intetään vastaan sillä varmuudella, jonka tietämättömyys tai tyhmyys tai molemmat antavat.




> Missätahansa normaalissa valtiossa ei toteutettaisi vastaavaa siltahanketta ilman raitiotien eritasototeutusta, mutta onneksi täällä ymmärrettiin, että raitiovaunun paikka on liikennevaloissa ja autoliikenne on kaiken a ja o.


Olin itse kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnassa kun tätä Mechelininkadun hässäkkää suunniteltiin. Lautakunnan kokouksissa ei valitettavasti voi tehdä suunnittelutyötä. Jos ehdotti jotain ratkaisua, jota ei oltu lainkaan mietitty, niin ei sitä myöskään ryhdytty miettimään. Vaan vakuutettiin, ettei ole mahdollista.

Älykkäintä olisi ollut panna autot tunneliin tai sillan alle, ei ihmiset. No ei käynyt, kun oli pakko olla kaksi isoa risteystä suunnilleen vierekkäin. Ratikan laittaminen Mechelinin ali ei tainnut käydä siksi, kun se vaan ei käynyt. Minulle jäi kuva, että jossain oli jo päätetty, että tehdään se monumentaalinen taidesilta ja sen alle tori. Liikennejärjestelyt tehdään sitten tämän taidesillan ehdoilla, eikä ole väliksi, mitä niistä tulee.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Jokin tilastollinen todiste siitä, että Prahassa sattuu enemmän raitiotieonnettomuuksia kuin vaikka Saksassa, kiitos.


Tilastoja Prahan ratikkaliikenteen turvallisuudesta ei  meikäläisen tämäniltaisella ajankäyttöikkunalla ole mahdollista kaivaa, mutta jotain tietoa onnettomuuksista löytyy. Ja tiedonmuruja löytyy itseasiassa aika tuhoisista mälleistä , jos vertaa ratikoille esim. Saksassa tai vaikkapa Suomessa  tapahtuneisiin.  Ilmeistä on, että kun virhe sattuu niin isompi nopeus ja sitä kautta liike-energia puhuu.
Korostan, että en osaa sanoa mitään onnettomuuksien määrän suhteesta ratikkaliikenteen määrään, joten hankala vertailla muihin.
Tässä taitaa olla viittaus tuoreimpaan netistä löydettävissä olevaan mälliin, syyskuu 2011
http://tramways-monthly.com/2011/09/...ion-in-prague/

Tästä linkistä vanhempia tapauksia listattu, mm. ylinopeuksia,  niiden aiheuttamia suistumisia ym. tapauksia. 
http://www.abcprague.com/2007/06/05/...ntre-of-prague

Linkki vuoteen 2002. 
http://www.radio.cz/en/section/curra...ves-18-injured

Ratikkaliikenne ymmärtääkseni on tuolla hyvin vilkasta ja kuormitettua, joten ymmärrettävää on, että joskus rytisee vaikka ei pitäisi. Toisaalta, aika tuhoisia tapauksia on sattunut lukumääräisesti useita. Ja toisaalta taas Helsingistä ei moisia otsikoita ole voinut repiä. Hyvä niin. Nopeutta olisi hyvä saada Hesaankin, mutta ei turvallisuuden kustannuksella.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta jos lasketaan 2,7 km:n matka jolla on 6 pysäkkiväliä eikä muita viiveitä, 7 minuutin ajoaikaan päästään, kun pysäkkien välillä voidaan ajaa 35 km/h nopeudella. Tämä ei ole kovin ihmeellinen vaatimus kaupunkiliikenteessä, jossa kaduilla sallitaan 4050 km/h nopeudet.


Tuo on vaan kapeilla kaduilla aikamoisessa ristiriidassa jalankulku- ja liikenneturvallisuuden kanssa. Ei ratikalla pidä olla mitään erivapauksia tappaa jalankulkijoita tai pyöräilijöitä. Kapeilla kaduilla ratikan paras madella siinä kuin henkilöautojenkin, joiden nopeudet on liikenneympäristöä muuttamalla saatu laskuun. Välillä mennään reilua kolmea kymppiä, risteyksissä jarrutetaan ja väistetään jalankulkijoita.

Jos mennään leveämmille pääkaduille niillä voidaan kyllä ajaa nopeammin kuin pikkukaduilla. Vaikka kyllähän esimerkiksi Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä on nykymittapuulla huono jalankulkuturvallisuus, joten sielläkin on paineita alentaa nopeuksia.

----------


## Jykke

> Parasta: vanha ihminen nousee vaunuun, siitä seuraa se että kymmenen matkustajaa pomppaa vieterin tavoin kattoon saadakseen ensimmäisen sijan nopeudessa havaita istumapaikkaa tarvitseva. Ei voinut kuin ihailla haavi auki.


Sama käytäntö kiinnitti myös huomiota Prahassa. Ihaltavaa oli myös kuinka nopeasti lastenrattaat nousivat ja laskeutuivat kyydistä kanssamatkustajien avustuksella. 





> Täytyy muistaa että Prahassa on vanhaan itä-eurooppalaiseen tyyliin nopeutta raitioliikenteessä turvallisuuden kustannuksella.


Vaikka Prahassa ajettiin nopeasti ja tehokkaasti, ei siellä missään vaiheessa meno vaikuttanut turvattomalta. Samanlainen ajokulttuuri löytyy ihan Saksastakin. Vain kerran muistan, että Prahassa kiskojarrulla pysähdyttiin, kun joku meinasi kävellä ratikan alle pysäkillä. Lisäksi ratikat käyttivät runsaasti soittokellojaan, herättääkseen huomiota kanssaliikkujissa. Mielestäni tässä asiassa tehdään kärpäsestä härkästä. 

Youtubesta löytyy pilvin pimein filmejä joilta voi havainnoida Prahan ratikoiden ajokulttuuria.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuo on vaan kapeilla kaduilla aikamoisessa ristiriidassa jalankulku- ja liikenneturvallisuuden kanssa. Ei ratikalla pidä olla mitään erivapauksia tappaa jalankulkijoita tai pyöräilijöitä.


Tämä toistuvasti esiintyvä kommentti keskieurooppalaisen käytännön mukaan kulkevista raitiovaunuista jonkinlaisina tappokoneina on ehkä suurin syy sille, miksi uskon ilmoitetun keksityn nimesi taakse kätkeytyvän jonkun helsinkiläisen pitkän linjan virkamiehen. Jonkun, joka näkee raitiovaunut sympaattisina keskustan matelevina maskotteina. Jonkun, jonka on vallannut "koskaan et muuttua saa" -mentaliteetti ehkä osaksi turhautumisen, osaksi tuttuuden luoman turvallisuuden takia. Kun ei tee mitään, ei tee myöskään virheitä. Siksi ei kannata ottaa sitä riskiä, että pyrkisi muuttamaan helsinkiläisen hidasraitiotien konseptia.

Sinunkin olisi kuitenkin hyvä käydä tutustumassa vaikkapa Saksan vanhoihin ratikkakaupunkeihin. Sellaisiin, joissa raitioliikennettä on myös "kapeilla kaduilla" ympäristössä, joka muistuttaa hyvinkin paljon Helsingin kantakaupunkia, jossa eräänlaisena tyyppikatuna on kahden sekakaistan ja kahden kadunreunapysäköinnin sekä jalkakäytävien muodostama katu. Kas kun Saksassa ratikat ajavat näilläkin kaduilla nopeusrajoitusten mukaan, tyypillisesti 40 km/h. Silti ratikalla ei ole tappokoneen mainetta, vaan se kykenee nopeanakin nauttimaan kaupunkilaisten suosiosta. Helsinkiläinen ratikkakaan ei menettäisi suosiotaan, vaikka olisi vähän nykyistä nopeampi.

Se on tietysti selvä, että jos yhdessä yössä pystyisimme aivopesemään kuljettajat siten, että huomisaamuna liikenteen alkaessa noudatettaisiin sellaista liikennekäytäntöä, jota Saksassa pidetään tavanomaisena, niin peltiä menisi huomenna ruttuun runsaasti ja varmaan tulisi muutama raatokin. Mutta se on irrelevanttia, kun todellisuudessa kuljettajia ei voi kouluttaa yhdessä yössä uuteen, yhdenmukaiseen ajotapaan.

Jos tällaista paradigmanmuutosta lähtisi hakemaan, pitäisi ensin huolehtia johtoportaan asenne- ja tahtomuutoksesta, sen jälkeen uudistaa koulutuksen periaatteet koko lailla päälaelleen ja sitten vielä uudelleenkouluttaa kuljettajat. Kaiken tämän aikana olisi myös syytä tehdä jotain sellaista, mitä HKL ja HSL eivät vuosikymmeniin enää ole tehneet, entisaikaan kylläkin. Pitäisi valistaa matkustajia, autoilijoita, pyöräilijöitä ja jalankulkijoita. Kertoa, mikä ratikka oikein on, millaiset määräykset sitä koskevat ja miten se käyttäytyy. Sekä antaa ohjeet siitä, miten sen seurassa on syytä käyttäytyä, jos henkikulta on kallis.

Mitään "helsinkiläisistä erikoisolosuhteista" johtuvaa ylhäältä annettua totuutta ei ole, joka määräisi, että Helsingissä ratikan tulee olla hidas ja varovainen jottei se ole tappokone, mutta 1200 km etelämpänä se voi olla reipas. Jos joku muuta väittää, on hyvä muistaa miten Halla-ahon kävi, kun hän rohkeni esittää jotakin "kansallisesta, ehkä suorastaan geneettisestä erityispiirteestä". Heittäydytäänpä Kalskeen kunniaksi oikein ronskiksi ja väitetään, että raitiovaunun kunnioittaminen tieliikenteessä on arjalaisen rodun kansallinen, ehkä suorastaan geneettinen erityispiirre. Eikö kuulostakin naurettavalta? Niin minustakin. Eiköhän me suomalaisetkin siihen pystytä, jos vaan joku kertoo meille, miten on syytä toimia.

----------


## GT8N

> Kun tuossa sinänsä mielenkiintoisessa Prahan raportissa ei ole mitään mainintaa lentävistä raitiovaunuista tai muista superinnovaatioista, epäilen vahvasti, että 7 minuuttia Rautatieasemalta Jätkäsaareen 6 välipysäkillä  noin hankalalla reitillä kuuluu Prahassakin tieteiskirjallisuuden fantasiamaailmaan.


Ei tarvita lentäviä raitiovaunuja, kun liikennekulttuuri on kurinalaista. Ihan varteenotettava esimerkki Prahan liikenteen sujuvuudesta on vaikka linja 26 Divoká árkasta Nádraí Hostivařille. Linjan on 20,2 km pitkä ja sillä on 42 pysäkkiä. Linja kulkee kaupungin halki luoteesta kaakkoon, ja keskustassa se on pitkiä osuuksia sekskaistoilla. Linjan ajoaika arki-iltapäivänä oli tasan tunti. Eli keskinopeus 20,2 km/h. Eikä se vaadi mitään hokkuspokkus temppuja. Nopea ajotapa, johon muu liikenne on tottunut ja jota osaa kunnioittaa, hyvät valoetuudet siellä missä valot sekä kunnon rataa omalla kaistalla missä mahdollista. Kolme (3) asiaa. Onnistuu Prahassa, ei Helsingissä.




> Lisää "7 minuuttia assalta terminaalille" tyylistä joukkoliikennefiktiota voi muuten suomeksi lukea kaupunkiliikenne.net huumorisivustolta, jossa todellisuutta ja alkuvoimaista fantasiamaailmaa on sekoitettu varsin nerokkaasti. Niin nerokkaasti, ettei kukaan voi helposti havaita, mikä on faktaa ja missä mennään fiktion puolella.


Elämän tosiaisoita on hyvä kohdata ja pohdiskella niitä. Kaikki mikä ei itseä miellytä, ei ole aina vain "fantasiaa".





> Ratikkaliikenne ymmärtääkseni on tuolla hyvin vilkasta ja kuormitettua, joten ymmärrettävää on, että joskus rytisee vaikka ei pitäisi. Toisaalta, aika tuhoisia tapauksia on sattunut lukumääräisesti useita. Ja toisaalta taas Helsingistä ei moisia otsikoita ole voinut repiä. Hyvä niin. Nopeutta olisi hyvä saada Hesaankin, mutta ei turvallisuuden kustannuksella.


Kun Prahassa on raitiovaunuja 991 kpl sekä 25 linjan kattava linjasto, on jo ihan tilastollisestikin todennäköisempää että rytisee useammin kuin täällä käpykylässä ~130 vaunun kanssa. Helsingissä raitiovaunujen matelu on jo mennyt aivan liiallisuuksiin. Ajonopeuksien nostaminen muun liikenteen nopeuksien tasoon ei ole liikenneturvallisuudesta pois.




> Tuo on vaan kapeilla kaduilla aikamoisessa ristiriidassa jalankulku- ja liikenneturvallisuuden kanssa. Ei ratikalla pidä olla mitään erivapauksia tappaa jalankulkijoita tai pyöräilijöitä. Kapeilla kaduilla ratikan paras madella siinä kuin henkilöautojenkin, joiden nopeudet on liikenneympäristöä muuttamalla saatu laskuun. Välillä mennään reilua kolmea kymppiä, risteyksissä jarrutetaan ja väistetään jalankulkijoita.
> 
> Jos mennään leveämmille pääkaduille niillä voidaan kyllä ajaa nopeammin kuin pikkukaduilla. Vaikka kyllähän esimerkiksi Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä on nykymittapuulla huono jalankulkuturvallisuus, joten sielläkin on paineita alentaa nopeuksia.


Niin, täällä pohjolassa on totuttu siihen, että "kyllä raitiovaunu väistää kun minä menen tästä nyt". Ja osin se johtuu siitä, kun täällä raitiovaunuilla ajetaan eteenpäin samaa nopeutta, kun muissa maissa niitä peruutetaan. Suuressa mailmassa raitiovaunuilla ajetaan lujaa, myös ahtailla kaduilla sekakaistoilla. Prahassa autoilijat ja jalankulkijat kunnioittavat raitioliikennettä, koska on totuttu raitioliikenteen nopeatempoisuuteen. Raitiovaunuilla on etuajo-oikeus, ja se ajaa lujaa, eikä väistä. Koska sillä on etuajo-oikeus. Siinä missä Prahassa riittää, että suojatiehen on maalattu POZOR TRAM eli varokaa raitiovaunua olisi täällä jalankulkuvalot. Tai vastaavasti tavallisessa risteyksessä riittää kolmio, eikä tarvita valoja. Se onnistuu, kun ihmiset ymmärtävät liikennettä ja noudattavat sääntöjä, eivätkä ole päästäpidetäviä kuten täällä.

Jos Helsingin linja 9 olisi Prahassa, sillä olisi kahdet liikennevalot: Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksessä sekä Sturenkadun risteyksessä. Pasilassa, Vallilassa, Kalliossa ja Länsisataman radan sekskaistaosuuksilla ajettaisiin nopeusrajoitusten mukaan 30-50 km/h eikä madeltaisi. Risteysksissä muu liikenne väistäisi raitiovaunuja.

Kun raitioteihin suhtaudutaan kuin rautateihin on liikennöinti helppoa. Jos junat väistäisivät muuta liikennettä joka tasoristeyksessä ja rautatiealueella poukkoiltaisiin ihan oman mielen mukaan, ei rautatiliikenteestä tulisi mitään. Miksi siis raitiovaununkaan tarvitsi väistää kaikkea mahdollista?

Mitäs veikkaat, miten Prahan liikenne toimisi, jos raitioliikenne väistäisi jokaista kaupungin asukasta ja matelisi tavallisella kadulla ihan vain huvin vuoksi?

----------


## hylje

Ripeä raitiotie ei ole edes teoriassa poissulkeva hyvän jalankulkuympäristön kanssa. Tai muunkaan liikenneympäristön kanssa. Ratikoita kun ei tule jatkuvana virtana. Tiheimmilläänkin vaunujen väliin jää melkein minuutti aikaa ylittää rata.

Se, että autoilun jatkuva virta on poissulkeva jalankulun jatkuvan virran kanssa on poikkeus. Näitä kahta ei saada sujuviksi samaan tasoon. Itseasiassa jo autoilun jatkuva virta poissulkee autoilun jatkuvan virran, jonka suunta poikkeaa.

----------


## teme

Viimeksi kun ysin kellotin, niin ongelma on siis nimenomaan Ruoholahden Villat - Lnsisatama vli, Kaivokatu - Ruoholahden villat oikeesti meni sen minuutti per pyskinvli. n. 800 metri rataa. 5 -7 minuuttia. Kolmet valot, kolme pyskinvli, kolme kaarretta. 7 - 10 km/h. Haloo!

----------


## heka

Nit reitin loppupn viiveit saisi varmasti liikennevaloetuuksia hiomalla vhennetyksi. Lhtkohta vaan on huono, koska isojen ruuhkien syyksi uutisoitiin juuri ysin liikennevaloetuudet. Nit etuuksia ei vain oikeasti taida olla olemassakaan. Kaiken kaikkiaan ratikkaliikenteen julkisuuskuva on huono, tiedotusvlineet nyttvt toistavan virkamiesten nkemyksi. Olisi mielenkiintoista tiet, mit ratikkamynteisen profiloitunut vastaava apulaiskaupunginjohta Sauri asiasta ajattelee. Vai onko jo siirtymss on the dark side of the Force.

Sli, ett iso vahinko on tapahtunut kiskojen sijoittamisessa liian lhelle autokaistoja. Mutta on sit ennenkin pt isketty seinn. Muistaakseni uuden Pasilan aseman laiturit tehtiin vanhan standardin mukaan mutta korotettiin ja rakennettuun uudestaan jo muutaman vuoden kuluttua.

----------


## petteri

> Ei tarvita lentvi raitiovaunuja, kun liikennekulttuuri on kurinalaista. Ihan varteenotettava esimerkki Prahan liikenteen sujuvuudesta on vaikka linja 26 Divok rkasta Ndra Hostivařille. Linjan on 20,2 km pitk ja sill on 42 pyskki. Linja kulkee kaupungin halki luoteesta kaakkoon, ja keskustassa se on pitki osuuksia sekskaistoilla. Linjan ajoaika arki-iltapivn oli tasan tunti. Eli keskinopeus 20,2 km/h. Eik se vaadi mitn hokkuspokkus temppuja. Nopea ajotapa, johon muu liikenne on tottunut ja jota osaa kunnioittaa, hyvt valoetuudet siell miss valot sek kunnon rataa omalla kaistalla miss mahdollista. Kolme (3) asiaa. Onnistuu Prahassa, ei Helsingiss.


Tuohon merkittvn vaikuttajana, se ett Praha on ympyrn muotoinen kaupunki ja siell on enemmn katuverkkoa keskustan ympristss.

Tss ovat Helsingin ja Prahan kartat likimain samassa mittakaavassa. (Google ei pysy parempaan.)

https://maps.google.fi/maps?q=helsin...sinki&t=m&z=13

https://maps.google.fi/maps?q=praha&...1ekki&t=m&z=13

Helsingin keskustaan tulee kartan reunalta yhdeksn pkatutason yhteytt. Prahasta laskin reunoilla 31 pkatuyhteytt. Kun Helsingin keskusta on kuitenkin hyvin vilkas, tuo johtaa siihen, ett katuverkko ruuhkautuu ihan eri tavalla kuin Helsingiss. Helsingin seudun vestllinen painopiste on mys eri lailla jakautunut, niin, ett etisyydet ovat pitki.

Ratikoita on helpompi ajaa katutasossa, jos muulle liikenteelle on vaihtoehtoisia reittej. Maantiede vaikeuttaa paljon maantasoista joukkoliikennett Helsingin niemell.







> Elmn tosiaisoita on hyv kohdata ja pohdiskella niit. Kaikki mik ei itse miellyt, ei ole aina vain "fantasiaa".
> 
> Niin, tll pohjolassa on totuttu siihen, ett "kyll raitiovaunu vist kun min menen tst nyt". Ja osin se johtuu siit, kun tll raitiovaunuilla ajetaan eteenpin samaa nopeutta, kun muissa maissa niit peruutetaan. Suuressa mailmassa raitiovaunuilla ajetaan lujaa, mys ahtailla kaduilla sekakaistoilla. Prahassa autoilijat ja jalankulkijat kunnioittavat raitioliikennett, koska on totuttu raitioliikenteen nopeatempoisuuteen. Raitiovaunuilla on etuajo-oikeus, ja se ajaa lujaa, eik vist. Koska sill on etuajo-oikeus. Siin miss Prahassa riitt, ett suojatiehen on maalattu POZOR TRAM eli varokaa raitiovaunua olisi tll jalankulkuvalot. Tai vastaavasti tavallisessa risteyksess riitt kolmio, eik tarvita valoja. Se onnistuu, kun ihmiset ymmrtvt liikennett ja noudattavat sntj, eivtk ole pstpidetvi kuten tll.


Jossain tieteiselokuvassa Anarkistiliitto, Maalaisliiton Marjaniemen osasto ja kuunatsit voivat kaapata vallan, jolloin Suomen diktaattoriksi tulee Vin ensimminen "skuru". Raidekunnankansleri Vin voi sitten ensi tikseen kielt liikkumisen kaikilla skeittilautaa nopeammilla vlineill ja hvitt ratikoiden alle jmisen kuolemanrangaistuksen uhalla. Tuollaisessa ympristss ratikoiden ei tarvitse tehd kompromisseja.

Suomi on kuitenkin edustuksellinen demokratia, jossa  kohtuullinen mr poliittista realismia ei olisi pahasta ratikkapuolueellekaan. Niin pitkn kun kompromissit ovat ratikoiden kannattajille ksittmtn mrk, paremmat ratikat pysyvt vain idealistien pivunina. Fantasiaa se on poliittinenkin fantasia.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tuohon merkittvn vaikuttajana, se ett Praha on ympyrn muotoinen kaupunki ja siell on enemmn katuverkkoa keskustan ympristss.
> 
> Tss ovat Helsingin ja Prahan kartat likimain samassa mittakaavassa. (Google ei pysy parempaan.)
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps?q=helsin...sinki&t=m&z=13
> 
> https://maps.google.fi/maps?q=praha&...1ekki&t=m&z=13
> 
> Helsingin keskustaan tulee kartan reunalta yhdeksn pkatutason yhteytt. Prahasta laskin reunoilla 31 pkatuyhteytt. Kun Helsingin keskusta on kuitenkin hyvin vilkas, tuo johtaa siihen, ett katuverkko ruuhkautuu ihan eri tavalla kuin Helsingiss. Helsingin seudun vestllinen painopiste on mys eri lailla jakautunut, niin, ett etisyydet ovat pitki.
> ...


En nyt parhaalla tahdollakaan ymmrr, mit oikein tarkoitat. Ja usko pois, olen yrittnyt, monelta kantilta. Jos puhutaan vilkkaan kaupungin lpi menevst linjasta, en oikein jaksa ymmrt, mit siihen vaikuttaa se, miten monta eri reitti autot psevt keskustaan tai sielt pois. Vai tarkoitatko, ett Prahassa sattuu niin onnellisesti, ettei yksikn auto ole matkalla linjan 26 poikki? Vai sit, ett Prahassa on mainostamasi suuremman katumrn takia ilmeisesti mys enemmn risteyksi - joihin ratikan sinun logiikallasi pitisi juuttua?




> Jossain tieteiselokuvassa Anarkistiliitto, Maalaisliiton Marjaniemen osasto ja kuunatsit voivat kaapata vallan, jolloin Suomen diktaattoriksi tulee Vin ensimminen "skuru". Raidekunnankansleri Vin voi sitten ensi tikseen kielt liikkumisen kaikilla skeittilautaa nopeammilla vlineill ja hvitt ratikoiden alle jmisen kuolemanrangaistuksen uhalla. Tuollaisessa ympristss ratikoiden ei tarvitse tehd kompromisseja.


Mahtaa olla hyvi sieni. Mist lysit?




> Suomi on kuitenkin edustuksellinen demokratia, jossa  kohtuullinen mr poliittista realismia ei olisi pahasta ratikkapuolueellekaan. Niin pitkn kun kompromissit ovat ratikoiden kannattajille ksittmtn mrk, paremmat ratikat pysyvt vain idealistien pivunina. Fantasiaa se on poliittinenkin fantasia.


Tsskin ketjussa on muuten esitetty kompromisseja nimenomaan ratikan puolustajien taholta, joten en oikein ymmrr heittoasi "ksittmttmst mrst". Kun ysin reitti on nykyiselln rakennettu monessa paikassa ratikan kannalta huonosti, ei se ole "kompromissi". Esimerkiksi liikennevaloetuudet ovat kompromissi, josta voi itse asiassa hyty sek raitio- ett autoliikenne, kun autoliikenne saa enemmn aikaa (kapasiteettia) ja raitiovaunu saa ylitysluvan juuri silloin kuin tarvitsee. Etuuksien tekemtt jttminen ei ole "kompromissi", se on autoliikenteen suosimista. Ratikan suosimista olisi puolestaan jtt liikennevalot kokonaan tekemtt - joskin se tuskin koituisi raitioliikenteen eduksi, ellei poliisi yhtkki alkaisi valvoa risteyskyttytymist.

Retoriikkasi on muuten hyvin samankaltaista kuin amerikkalaisten konservatiivien: Leimataan "vastapuolen" nkemys rimmiseksi liberalismiksi (tai sinun tapauksessasi ratikkapuolueeksi) ja sen jlkeen ehdotetaan "kompromissia" joka onkin itse asiassa hyvin lhell omaa kantaa - vaikka "vastapuoli" onkin todellisuudessa koko ajan esittnyt hyvin neutraalia kantaa monessa asiassa. Se siit huutelemastasi demokratiasta?

----------


## petteri

> Retoriikkasi on muuten hyvin samankaltaista kuin amerikkalaisten konservatiivien: Leimataan "vastapuolen" nkemys rimmiseksi liberalismiksi (tai sinun tapauksessasi ratikkapuolueeksi) ja sen jlkeen ehdotetaan "kompromissia" joka onkin itse asiassa hyvin lhell omaa kantaa - vaikka "vastapuoli" onkin todellisuudessa koko ajan esittnyt hyvin neutraalia kantaa monessa asiassa. Se siit huutelemastasi demokratiasta?


Jos asemoidutaan laajemmalla poliittisella kartalla, en ole mielestni liikennepoliittisesti mitn rilaitaa. Helsingin kokoomuksessa tai demareissa olisin selkesti joukkoliikennesiipe. (Olen nestnyt sek kokoomusta ett demareita, vaikka olen nykyn enemmn kokoomuksen kannattaja.) 

Tlle foorumilla nyt on vaan valikoitunut aikamoinen mr joukkoliikenneaktiiiveja, jotka muodostavat  Helsinginkin politiikassakin pienen joskin nekkn rivhemmistn, joista osa kuulostaa hyvin radikaalilta jo maltillisten vihreidenkin korviin. Se mik ratikkamynteisten joukkoliikenneaktiivien piiriss on "neutraalia" on todella kaukana Helsingin politiikan keskilinjasta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:52 ----------




> En nyt parhaalla tahdollakaan ymmrr, mit oikein tarkoitat. Ja usko pois, olen yrittnyt, monelta kantilta. Jos puhutaan vilkkaan kaupungin lpi menevst linjasta, en oikein jaksa ymmrt, mit siihen vaikuttaa se, miten monta eri reitti autot psevt keskustaan tai sielt pois. Vai tarkoitatko, ett Prahassa sattuu niin onnellisesti, ettei yksikn auto ole matkalla linjan 26 poikki? Vai sit, ett Prahassa on mainostamasi suuremman katumrn takia ilmeisesti mys enemmn risteyksi - joihin ratikan sinun logiikallasi pitisi juuttua?


Katuverkon lpisykyvyn mritt risteyksien lpisykyky. Helsingin tyyppisess katuverkossa keskustan sumpun vilkkaimmat vylt ovat hyvin tynn ja liikenne ruuhkautuu pahimpiin risteyksiin. 

Prahan tyyppisess liikenneympristss liikenne jakautuu tasaisemmin eri kaduille ja rimmisen kuomitettuja risteyksi tulee vaan vhemmn. Pkatujen risteyksi on enemmn, mutta ne ovat vhemmn kuormitettuja, se on helpompaa maan tason liikenteelle. Mys lyhyemmt etisyydet helpottavat joukkoliikenteen jrjestmist.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Niin pitkn kun kompromissit ovat ratikoiden kannattajille ksittmtn mrk, paremmat ratikat pysyvt vain idealistien pivunina. Fantasiaa se on poliittinenkin fantasia.


Erilaisia kompromissejhn Helsingin liikennepolitiikassa on tehty viimeiset 40 vuotta vhn joka suhteessa. Helsingisskin olisi minusta syyt ruveta priorisoimaan erityisesti ahtaimmilla katuosuuksilla eri liikennemuotoja, ja tehd valintoja. Esimerkiksi kuten Prahassa tss, jossa tietyll katuosuudella on kieletty suurelta osin muu kuin raitiovaunuliikenne ja jalankulku. Jos samalle kadulle yritetn tunkea jalankulku, pyrkaistat, autoliikenne (sujuva), raitioliikenne (sujuva), bussiliikenne (sujuva) ja kadunvarsipyskinti, on tuossa yhtlss yleens 1-2 muuttujaa liikaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Katuverkon lpisykyvyn mritt risteyksien lpisykyky. Helsingin tyyppisess katuverkossa keskustan sumpun vilkkaimmat vylt ovat hyvin tynn ja liikenne ruuhkautuu pahimpiin risteyksiin. 
> 
> Prahan tyyppisess liikenneympristss liikenne jakautuu tasaisemmin eri kaduille ja rimmisen kuomitettuja risteyksi tulee vaan vhemmn. Pkatujen risteyksi on enemmn, mutta ne ovat vhemmn kuormitettuja, se on helpompaa maan tason liikenteelle. Mys lyhyemmt etisyydet helpottavat joukkoliikenteen jrjestmist.


Onkohan sinulla tlle kirjoittelullesi jotain perustetta? Ja mikhn on Helsingin tyyppinen ja Prahan tyyppinen katuverkko ja niiden ero? Heittelet tllaisia absurdeja teorioita osoittamatta mitn kompetenssia. Minklaiset opinnot tai kokemus sinulla on liikenneverkkojen toiminnasta kun huutelet sielt tekaistun nimesi suojasta? En kysy tt siksi, ett minulle olisi trket, mik sin olet henkiln, vaan siksi, ettet koskaan perustele vitteitsi vaan hiljenet aina kun tulee nytn paikka. Ja kun sinulla ei ole asia-argumentteja, kyt henkiln kohdistuvaan solvaukseen. On ikv kun sotket yleens asiallista foorumia.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Heittelet tllaisia absurdeja teorioita osoittamatta mitn kompetenssia. Minklaiset opinnot tai kokemus sinulla on liikenneverkkojen toiminnasta kun huutelet sielt tekaistun nimesi suojasta? En kysy tt siksi, ett minulle olisi trket, mik sin olet henkiln, vaan siksi, ettet koskaan perustele vitteitsi vaan hiljenet aina kun tulee nytn paikka. Ja kun sinulla ei ole asia-argumentteja, kyt henkiln kohdistuvaan solvaukseen. On ikv kun sotket yleens asiallista foorumia.


Oliko tm viesti nyt sitten asiallinen? Mill perusteella esim. vitt, ett petterin nimi olisi tekaistu?

Kannattaa mys muistaa, ett tm on harrastajafoorumi, jossa asioista saa kirjoitella ilman kompetenssia. Itsekin olet joskus todennut argumentteja pertess, ett harrastajavoimin ei voi vaatia tehtvksi kunnollista nytt vitteilleen. Jos ei nytt ole, niin jokainen lukija ptt sitten itse, mit uskoo.

Minusta on mys ihan tervetullutta, ett petteri tuo keskusteluun uusia nkkulmia ja sit kautta pit keskustelua virken. Rohkenen vitt, ett petteri ei ole yksin ajattelutapansa kanssa, ja jos joku menee esittmn ajatuksiaan joukkoliikenteest tmn foorumin ulkopuolella, joutuu vastaamaan samanlaisiin kysymyksiin kuin mit petteri tll esitt.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oliko tm viesti nyt sitten asiallinen? Mill perusteella esim. vitt, ett petterin nimi olisi tekaistu?


Petteri on nimimerkki, jsentiedoista ei lydy mitn henkiltietoja. Jos on tullut joskus kysymyksi henkiln taustoista, niihin ei ole tullut mitn vastausta.




> Kannattaa mys muistaa, ett tm on harrastajafoorumi, jossa asioista saa kirjoitella ilman kompetenssia. Itsekin olet joskus todennut argumentteja pertess, ett harrastajavoimin ei voi vaatia tehtvksi kunnollista nytt vitteilleen. Jos ei nytt ole, niin jokainen lukija ptt sitten itse, mit uskoo.


Ei ole kysymys siit, onko kompetenssia vai ei, vaan siit, mit kirjoittaa. Jos on kompetenssia eli osaamista ja asiantuntemusta, ei kirjoita asioita, joilla ei ole mitn tekemist totuuden kanssa. Tss ei ole eroa sill, onko perehtynyt asioihin harrastajana vai ammattinsa vuoksi. Sill yleens ihmiset eivt kirjoita foorumeille hlynply omalla nimelln tai muuten tunnistettavina henkilin.

Kun tm on harrastajafoorumi, on ammattifoorumia trkemp, ett tll kirjoitetaan asiaa ja keskustellaan asiallisesti. Harrastajilla ei ole asiantuntijan kyky arvioida, milloin teksti on asiallista ja faktat totta.

Kyll, olen todennut ja totean vastakin, ett on kohtuutonta, ett joku tll vitt jotain eik hnell ole vitteelleen mitn perusteluita, ja edellytt, ett muiden tehtv on osoittaa vittm vrksi. Eli siis foorumille kirjoittelun lhtkohta olisi, ett kaikki kirjoitettu on totta kunnes toisin todistetaan. Asiallisessa keskustelussa ja tieteess todistustaakka on kuitenkin toisin pin, eik muulla tavoin voikaan olla. Eli se, joka jotain vitt, on velvollinen todistamaan itse vitteens. Ja vittj on vrss niin kauan kunnes on osoittanut vitteens oikeaksi. Minun lhtkohtani on, ett perustelen mit kirjoitan, ja odotan sit mys muilta. Olen pitnyt ja pidn vastakin mys kohtuuttomana vaatimuksia siit, ett yhden henkiln pitisi selvitt asioita samalla tavalla kuin viranomaisten kymmenien tai satojen tuhansien eurojen konsulttitiss.




> Minusta on mys ihan tervetullutta, ett petteri tuo keskusteluun uusia nkkulmia ja sit kautta pit keskustelua virken. Rohkenen vitt, ett petteri ei ole yksin ajattelutapansa kanssa, ja jos joku menee esittmn ajatuksiaan joukkoliikenteest tmn foorumin ulkopuolella, joutuu vastaamaan samanlaisiin kysymyksiin kuin mit petteri tll esitt.


Uudet nkkulmat ja virke keskustelu ovat tervetullutta, mutta herjaaminen, henkilkohtaisuudet ja jrjettmt vittmt vailla perusteita eivt.

Olet hiljan sulkenut nimimerkin Kouvo tunnuksen. Hnhn toi juuri uusia nkkulmia ja piti keskustelua virken. Petterist hn poikkesi kuitenkin siin, ett hn perusteli kirjoittamansa asiallisesti eik sortunut henkilkohtaisuuksiin. Petterist hn poikkesi mys siin, ett hn suhtautui kriittisesti vallitsevaan totuuteen toisin kuin Petteri, joka ei tunnu kestvn vallitsevan totuuden arvostelua.

Eik samoja kriteerej sovelletakaan kaikkiin foorumin jseniin? Onko Petterin henkilllisyydest parempi nytt kuin Kouvon henkilllisyydest? Onko foorumin kannalta parempi, ett jos henkiln nime ei yllpito pysty osoittamaan tekaistuksi, asiaton kirjoittelu jatkukoon? Mutta asiallinen kirjoittelu pttykn, jos yllpito sattumalta onnistuu pttelemn, ett nimi on tekaistu.

Tietenkn Petteri ei ole yksin ajatustensa kanssa, sill autoilun ja autoilulle tilaa tekevn tunnelirakentamisen eli 50 vuotta noudatetun liikennepolitiikan kannattajia toki lytyy yllin kyllin. Siin valossa onkin erikoista, ettei ole kanttia esiinty todellisella henkilllisyydell, koska selkn taputtajia kyll lytyy toisin kuin niille, jotka haluavat muutosta.

Kysyit, oliko lainaamasi viestini asiallinen. Vastaan siihen, ett kyll, kylliksi asiallinen, jotta voin kirjoittaa sen omalla nimellni. Minulla ei ole mitn tarvetta pakoilla vastuuta kirjoittamastani. Mutta kysyn sinulta, ovatko muutamat Petterin viime viestit sinusta asiallisia, kun et ole niihin puuttunut kuten thn minun viestiini? Ei tarvinne lainata thn tarkoittamiani Petterin viestej.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Petteri on nimimerkki, jsentiedoista ei lydy mitn henkiltietoja. Jos on tullut joskus kysymyksi henkiln taustoista, niihin ei ole tullut mitn vastausta.


Miksi kirjoitat roskaa. Henkiltiedoista lytyy nimi. Olen mys taustoittanut itseni eri viesteiss. Kun en ole tysiverinen poliitikko, en ole tehnyt esimerkiksi vaalisivustoa, mutta ei kai se foorumikirjoittelun edellytys ole.




> Ei ole kysymys siit, onko kompetenssia vai ei, vaan siit, mit kirjoittaa. Jos on kompetenssia eli osaamista ja asiantuntemusta, ei kirjoita asioita, joilla ei ole mitn tekemist totuuden kanssa. Tss ei ole eroa sill, onko perehtynyt asioihin harrastajana vai ammattinsa vuoksi. Sill yleens ihmiset eivt kirjoita foorumeille hlynply omalla nimelln tai muuten tunnistettavina henkilin.
> 
> Kun tm on harrastajafoorumi, on ammattifoorumia trkemp, ett tll kirjoitetaan asiaa ja keskustellaan asiallisesti. Harrastajilla ei ole asiantuntijan kyky arvioida, milloin teksti on asiallista ja faktat totta.
> 
> Kyll, olen todennut ja totean vastakin, ett on kohtuutonta, ett joku tll vitt jotain eik hnell ole vitteelleen mitn perusteluita, ja edellytt, ett muiden tehtv on osoittaa vittm vrksi. Eli siis foorumille kirjoittelun lhtkohta olisi, ett kaikki kirjoitettu on totta kunnes toisin todistetaan. Asiallisessa keskustelussa ja tieteess todistustaakka on kuitenkin toisin pin, eik muulla tavoin voikaan olla. Eli se, joka jotain vitt, on velvollinen todistamaan itse vitteens. Ja vittj on vrss niin kauan kunnes on osoittanut vitteens oikeaksi. Minun lhtkohtani on, ett perustelen mit kirjoitan, ja odotan sit mys muilta. Olen pitnyt ja pidn vastakin mys kohtuuttomana vaatimuksia siit, ett yhden henkiln pitisi selvitt asioita samalla tavalla kuin viranomaisten kymmenien tai satojen tuhansien eurojen konsulttitiss.
> 
> 
> Uudet nkkulmat ja virke keskustelu ovat tervetullutta, mutta herjaaminen, henkilkohtaisuudet ja jrjettmt vittmt vailla perusteita eivt.
> 
> ...


Naurettavaa vuodatusta. Onkos tss vaan kyse siit, ett sin et en kunnolla prj kirjoittamalla vhn mit sattuu ja sitten alat itke, kun vastustaja on sinulle liian kova? Politiikassa on mielipide- ja arvoeroja. Jos sinulla aiheuttaa liikaa mielipahaa, etteivt tll foorumilla tai sen ulkopuolella kaikki vaan hymistele kirjoituksiasi ja mielipiteitsi, suosittelen harkitsemaan foorumikirjoittelusta ja politiikasta luopumista. 

Olen aikaisemmin esittnyt moderaattorille yksityisviestin kysymyksen, miten tlle foorumille saa tunnistettu jsen statuksen ja siihen on tullut seuraava vastaus.  (Tm on lainaus yksityisest viestist, mutta sopinee mys julkiseksi lainaukseksi.)




> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> Onko minun mahdollista saada "Tunnistettu jsen" status? Ja miten se onnistuisi?
> 
> 
> Tunnistetuiksi jseniksi on pssyt vain joko minun tai vko:n suoraan tuntemat henkilt ja muutama muu, jonka oikea nimi on selvinnyt varmuudella muista yhteyksist ja joiden kirjoitusten perusteella voidaan vahvasti ptell, ett kyseess on sama henkil. Yleist keinoa pst tunnistetuksi ei siis valitettavasti ole.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tlle foorumilla nyt on vaan valikoitunut aikamoinen mr joukkoliikenneaktiiiveja, jotka muodostavat  Helsinginkin politiikassakin pienen joskin nekkn rivhemmistn, joista osa kuulostaa hyvin radikaalilta jo maltillisten vihreidenkin korviin. Se mik ratikkamynteisten joukkoliikenneaktiivien piiriss on "neutraalia" on todella kaukana Helsingin politiikan keskilinjasta.


Politiikan keskilinja ei vlttmtt ole lhellkn neutraalia, eik vlttmtt edes milln tavalla hyv (on tilanteita, joissa keskilinjasta poikkeaminen mihin suuntaan tahansa parantaa tilannetta). Edelleen, esimerkiksi ratikan liikennevaloetuus parantaa mys autojen tilannetta, kun ratikan valovaihetta ei tarvitse antaa jokaisessa kierrossa. Tm ptee erityisen hyvin nimenomaan Jtksaaren raitiotiell, miss kulkee vaunu kymmenen minuutin vlein suuntaansa. Vaikka Helsingin politiikan "keskilinja" olisikin, ettei ratikalle haluta valoetuutta rakentaa, tm on kuitenkin hlm kaikkien kannalta.




> Katuverkon lpisykyvyn mritt risteyksien lpisykyky. Helsingin tyyppisess katuverkossa keskustan sumpun vilkkaimmat vylt ovat hyvin tynn ja liikenne ruuhkautuu pahimpiin risteyksiin. 
> 
> Prahan tyyppisess liikenneympristss liikenne jakautuu tasaisemmin eri kaduille ja rimmisen kuomitettuja risteyksi tulee vaan vhemmn. Pkatujen risteyksi on enemmn, mutta ne ovat vhemmn kuormitettuja, se on helpompaa maan tason liikenteelle. Mys lyhyemmt etisyydet helpottavat joukkoliikenteen jrjestmist.


Thn tytyy - ellet onnistu vakuuttavammin perustelemaan - todeta, ett en usko ett nin olisi. En jaksa uskoa, ett pelkk pkatujen mr kokonaisessa kaupungissa vaikuttaisi risteysten sujuvuuteen - pitisi tiet mys liikennetiheydest, kulkumuoto-osuuksista jne jotain. Numeroita olisi kiva nhd, ja niille lhteit, mutta paremman puutteessa kertonet edes mit tarkoitat lyhyemmill etisyyksill.

----------


## petteri

> Politiikan keskilinja ei vlttmtt ole lhellkn neutraalia, eik vlttmtt edes milln tavalla hyv (on tilanteita, joissa keskilinjasta poikkeaminen mihin suuntaan tahansa parantaa tilannetta). Edelleen, esimerkiksi ratikan liikennevaloetuus parantaa mys autojen tilannetta, kun ratikan valovaihetta ei tarvitse antaa jokaisessa kierrossa. Tm ptee erityisen hyvin nimenomaan Jtksaaren raitiotiell, miss kulkee vaunu kymmenen minuutin vlein suuntaansa. Vaikka Helsingin politiikan "keskilinja" olisikin, ettei ratikalle haluta valoetuutta rakentaa, tm on kuitenkin hlm kaikkien kannalta.


Jos palataan Jtksaaren raitiotiehen, on tuolla vlill kaksi risteyst, joissa liikennevaloetuus ei ainakaan toimi maksimaalisesti. Mannerheimintie - Kaivokatu ja Lnsilinkki. 

Mannerheimintie - Kaivokatu on monilla kriteereill hyvin vaikea risteys liikennevaloetuuksille. Jo ratikoita kulkee niin paljon, ett ne ruuhkauttavat toisiaan ja jalankulkijoita on valtavasti. Nykyn liikennevalokierto toimii posin jalankulkijoiden ehdoilla, muu liikenne kulkee silloin kun jalankulku sen sallii.

Lnsilinkki sitten on muuten huonosti suunniteltu risteysratkaisu. Tuollaisessa paikassa pitisi vaan olla eritaso ratikalle. 

Mit tulee ratikan nopeusongelmiin muulla reitill, on siin kaksi eri tekij.

1) Yleiset pintaliikenteen nopeus- ja turvallisuusnormit Helsingin kantakaupungissa

Kantakaupungin liikenneturvallisuustyss lhdetn siit, ett nopeuksien pitminen matalina on trke tavoite kapeilla kaduilla ja alueilla joilla paljon jalankulkua. Tm tavoite hidastaa sek henkilauto-, raitiovaunu- ett bussiliikennett

2) Muut hirit

Osalla reitti on paljon muutakin liikennett kuin ratikoita sek asutusta, joka aiheuttaa liikenteeseen hiriit.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:37 ----------

Olisiko tuota Jtksaaren reitti jotenkin mahdollista palastella ja ksitell eri ongelmakohtia? Ei niin, ett valitus kohdistuu linjaan yleisesti, vaan vaikka kahden tai kolmen pyskin vlisiin ptkiin. Miten ne toimivat, mit ratkaisuja on tehty ja mit muita vaihtoehtoja olisi ollut? Mit hyvi ja huonoja puolia niill on eri intressiryhmien kannalta? Jos Helsingin raitioliikenteen sujuvuutta halutaan todella parantaa, se on kuitenkin aikamoista palapeli.

Kaivokadun ja terminaalin pyskkej ja Lnsilinkin risteyst on jo ruodittu, mutta mit muita pahoja kipupisteit on?

----------


## Salomaa

Olen Anteron kanssa samaa mielt siit ett esiinnyttisin omilla selvill nimill. Piilotetun tunnuksen takana on helppo heitell kevytt kommenttia. Mutta jos kokeneellekin sattuu virhearvio, niin senhn voi mynt samantien. Sehn vain nostaa arvostusta, kun kirjoittaja pyrkii olemaan rehellinen.

----------


## teme

> Tuohon merkittvn vaikuttajana, se ett Praha on ympyrn muotoinen kaupunki ja siell on enemmn katuverkkoa keskustan ympristss.


Niin ja se on mys kaksi kertaa isompi kaupunki, eli per naama siell lienee ihan saman verran katuverkkoa. Joka tapauksessa jokaikinen katu on aivan tynn autoja; Helsingisski pieni osa liikenteest saa katuverkon tysin tukkoon ja jos sit katuverkkoa olisi pelikuva etelpuolella niin sekin olisi tukossa.

Hietalahdenranta on toivoton ruuhkasumppu joka tapauksessa, en kauheasti vaivaisi ptni sill ett hidastaako ysin valoetuus autoja, koska paikallaan seisovaa autoa ei voi hidastaa.

----------


## petteri

> Niin ja se on mys kaksi kertaa isompi kaupunki, eli per naama siell lienee ihan saman verran katuverkkoa. Joka tapauksessa jokaikinen katu on aivan tynn autoja; Helsingisski pieni osa liikenteest saa katuverkon tysin tukkoon ja jos sit katuverkkoa olisi pelikuva etelpuolella niin sekin olisi tukossa.


Aika lailla sama mr asukkaita Prahassa ja Helsingiss on. Prahan urban areassa on 1265000 asukasta ja Helsingin 1131000. Metropolialueen asukasluvulle Prahalle on lytyy lukuja 1,16 miljoonan ja 2,3 miljoonan vlist ja Helsingille 1,11 ja 1,8 miljoonan vlist. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largest...European_Union

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...reas_in_Europe

----------


## teme

> Olisiko tuota Jätkäsaaren reittiä jotenkin mahdollista palastella ja käsitellä eri ongelmakohtia? Ei niin, että valitus kohdistuu linjaan yleisesti, vaan vaikka kahden tai kolmen pysäkin välisiin pätkiin. Miten ne toimivat, mitä ratkaisuja on tehty ja mitä muita vaihtoehtoja olisi ollut? Mitä hyviä ja huonoja puolia niillä on eri intressiryhmien kannalta? Jos Helsingin raitioliikenteen sujuvuutta halutaan todella parantaa, se on kuitenkin aikamoista palapeliä.


No ne kipupaikat edelleen on Länsitermiinalilta lähtien:
1) Kuljettajan lipunmyynti, ratkaisu henkilökuntaa pysäkillä laivoja tullessa.
2) Liian kapeat ratikkaistat Tyynenmerenkadulla, ratkaisu on leventää niitä. Sitä minä en edelleenkään käsitä kuka pahvi tunki keskikorokkeet kiskojen väliin. Eiootodellista.
Tästä kärsii autokaistat leveyden puolesta, mahdollisesti jalkakäytävä, ja jos tää ei käy niin ne kiskot vaan rakennetaan uusiksi. Halvempaa se on kuin ratikan seisottaminen.
3) Valot Välimerenkadun ja Tyynenemerenkadun risteyksessä sekä Hielatalahdenrannan risteyksessä. Vähintäänkin nämä pitää kytkeä yhteen. Väitän myös että jopa autoliikenteelle voisi olla parasta että ratikka vaan ajaa täysvaloetuudella yli. En osta argumenttia autovalojen kytkennästä muiden syiden ohella siksi että mä en ymmärrä mihin ne olisi kytketty, kun se liikennevirtaa hajoaa kahtia Porkkalankadun kohdalla kuitenkin.
4) Pysäköintipaikat Ruoholahdenkadulla Ruoholahdenrannan ja Hietalahdenkadun välillä. Tänkin olisi voinut hoitaa vallan helpoosti esim. malliin Freda eli autoille yksisuuntainen, mutku ei niin ei. Ne paikat ei nyt vaan mahdu siihen ainakaan jahka lunta tulee. Tuskin on pysäköijänkään intressi että parkkipaikka on liian kapea.
5) Valot Ruoholahdenkadulla ja keskustasta pois päin liian kapea ratikkakaista. Yhteenkytkentä ja läpi vaan. Edelleenkin kyse on nyt siis yhdestä ratikkalinjasta ja sen valoetuuksista, ei Hakaniemen linjastosta.

----------


## petteri

> 3) Valot Välimerenkadun ja Tyynenemerenkadun risteyksessä sekä Hielatalahdenrannan risteyksessä. Vähintäänkin nämä pitää kytkeä yhteen. Väitän myös että jopa autoliikenteelle voisi olla parasta että ratikka vaan ajaa täysvaloetuudella yli. En osta argumenttia autovalojen kytkennästä muiden syiden ohella siksi että mä en ymmärrä mihin ne olisi kytketty, kun se liikennevirtaa hajoaa kahtia Porkkalankadun kohdalla kuitenkin.


Kuinka kaukaa tiedetään suunnilleen milloin ratikka tulee risteykseen? Jos nuo valoetuudet valmistamaan saisii kytkeytymistä paljon perinteistä etuutta kauempaa, niin Mechelinkadun kiertoa voisi säätää pitemmällä aikavälillä. Haen nyt tuossa tilannetta, jossa risteystä ei myöskään ajeta tukkoon. Onko Helsingissä olemassa kaukaa toimivia liikennevaloetuuksia? Esimerkiksi eka merkki liikennevalo-ohjaukseen ratikan tulosta 2 minuuttia ennen , toinen minuutti ennen ja kolmas sitten kun se on ihan oikeasti tulossa. Vai onko tuo liian vaikeaa tekniikkaa nykyjärjestelmille?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:17 ----------




> No ne kipupaikat edelleen on Länsitermiinalilta lähtien:
> 4) Pysäköintipaikat Ruoholahdenkadulla Ruoholahdenrannan ja Hietalahdenkadun välillä. Tänkin olisi voinut hoitaa vallan helpoosti esim. malliin Freda eli autoille yksisuuntainen, mutku ei niin ei. Ne paikat ei nyt vaan mahdu siihen ainakaan jahka lunta tulee. Tuskin on pysäköijänkään intressi että parkkipaikka on liian kapea.


Tuon kohdan yksisuuntaistaminen vaikuttaa ihan mahdolliselta idealta. Tuolla välillä on asuntoja, joten liikennettä joka tapauksessa on. Vaatisiko yksisuuntaistaminen kiskojen siirtoa? Kumpaan suuntaan se kannattaisi yksisuuntaistaa?

----------


## teme

> Kuinka kaukaa tiedetään suunnilleen milloin ratikka tulee risteykseen? Jos nuo valoetuudet valmistamaan saisii kytkeytymistä paljon perinteistä etuutta kauempaa, niin Mechelinkadun kiertoa voisi säätää pitemmällä aikavälillä. Haen nyt tuossa tilannetta, jossa risteystä ei myöskään ajeta tukkoon. Onko Helsingissä olemassa kaukaa toimivia liikennevaloetuuksia? Esimerkiksi eka merkki liikennevalo-ohjaukseen ratikan tulosta 2 minuuttia ennen , toinen minuutti ennen ja kolmas sitten kun se on ihan oikeasti tulossa. Vai onko tuo liian vaikeaa tekniikkaa nykyjärjestelmille?


No jos noi muut asiat hoidettaisiin kuntoon niin tarvitaan:
a) Länsiterminaalin päin, tieto siitä milllin Ruoholahden villat pysäkiltä lähtee ratikka. Ml. siis että se saa nuolen, se tulee sen loppupätkän ihan ennustettavasti Hietalahdenrantaan.
b) Keskustaan päin, mIlloin ratikka lähtee terminaalista, jonka voisi katsoa ihan aikataulusta jos se lipunmyyntiasia laitettaisiin kuntoon.

Minä en tunne HELMI-tätiä oikein hyvin, ja ehkä hän tätäkin taitaa, mutta näin tätä mun mielestä pitäisi lähestyä. Eli katotaan putkia kerrallaan kuntoon valoissa ja poistetaan epävarmuustekijöitä, eikä niin että on valokohtainen tunniste. Viiveitä varmaan jää, mutta ajoitetaan ne niin että samalla seistään pysäkillä. Sitten jos ratikka tippuu tosta putkesta vaikka pysäkillä kupeksimisen takia niin sitten tippuu, poikkeustilanteet ovat asia erikseen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:37 ----------

Tai tarkennetaan vielä: Välillä Ruoholahden Villat - Huutokonttori sen vielä jotenkin ymmärtäisi että seistään niissä ekoissa valoissa suuntaansa ja sen jälkeen menee putkessa läpi. Mutku siinä seistään joka valoissa putkeen erikseen. Kai tuon voisi hoitaa ihan vaan ajoittamalla ne valot.

----------


## petteri

> 5) Valot Ruoholahdenkadulla ja keskustasta pois päin liian kapea ratikkakaista. Yhteenkytkentä ja läpi vaan. Edelleenkin kyse on nyt siis yhdestä ratikkalinjasta ja sen valoetuuksista, ei Hakaniemen linjastosta.


Tämä on paha paikka. Kun puistosta ei tuohon kohtaan otettu lisätilaa on mutkia ja ahdasta. Asuntoja on, joten kulkua ei voi kokonaan katkaista, yksisuuntaistaminen tai läpiajokielto työntäisi henkilöautot Eerikinkadulle ja siitä tulisi paljon sanomista. Kun metro valmistuu henkilöautoja voisi ehkä päästää Lapinrinteeseen ja yksisuuntaistaa Ruoholahdenkadun. Mutta siihen asti on vaikeampaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Miksi kirjoitat roskaa. Henkilötiedoista löytyy nimi. Olen myös taustoittanut itseäni eri viesteissä. Kun en ole täysiverinen poliitikko, en ole tehnyt esimerkiksi vaalisivustoa, mutta ei kai se foorumikirjoittelun edellytys ole.


Mistä lähtien nimi on tuolla ollut? Myönnän sen verran stalkanneeni, että aikaisemmin henkilötietojen nimikohdassa oli tyhjää. Hyvä kuitenkin, että nimi nyt näkyy.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mistä lähtien nimi on tuolla ollut? Myönnän sen verran stalkanneeni, että aikaisemmin henkilötietojen nimikohdassa oli tyhjää. Hyvä kuitenkin, että nimi nyt näkyy.


Minä kyllä muistan, että se on ollut siellä jo silloin, kun ensimmäisen kerran olen ollut kiinnostunut sen katsomaan. Siitä on ainakin kolme vuotta mielestäni, todennäköisesti enemmän.

----------


## ultrix

> Minä kyllä muistan, että se on ollut siellä jo silloin, kun ensimmäisen kerran olen ollut kiinnostunut sen katsomaan. Siitä on ainakin kolme vuotta mielestäni, todennäköisesti enemmän.


Onkohan tässä ollut sitten joku kollektiivinen bugi, joka on vaikuttanut meikäläisen, Anteron ja vissiin joidenkin muidenkin käyttäjäkokemukseen siltä osin, että petterin nimi on jäänyt näkymättä? Omituista.

----------


## petteri

> Mistä lähtien nimi on tuolla ollut? Myönnän sen verran stalkanneeni, että aikaisemmin henkilötietojen nimikohdassa oli tyhjää. Hyvä kuitenkin, että nimi nyt näkyy.


Nimen ja kaupungin olen syöttänyt silloin kun olen tehnyt tunnuksen eli 26.9.2006.  :Confused:

----------


## kuukanko

> Petteri on nimimerkki, jäsentiedoista ei löydy mitään henkilötietoja. Jos on tullut joskus kysymyksiä henkilön taustoista, niihin ei ole tullut mitään vastausta.


Kuten muut jo totesivat, niin nimi löytyy. Taustoitusta ei toki kukaan ole velvollinen tekemään, joku voi kokea että siitä tulee esim. muualla elämässä haittaa. Samoin se voi aiheuttaa ei-toivottuja assosiaatioita esim. työnantajaan. Nimikin näkyy vain rekisteröityneille käyttäjille, jotta se ei tartu esim. hakukoneisiin.




> Ei ole kysymys siitä, onko kompetenssia vai ei, vaan siitä, mitä kirjoittaa. Jos on kompetenssia eli osaamista ja asiantuntemusta, ei kirjoita asioita, joilla ei ole mitään tekemistä totuuden kanssa. Tässä ei ole eroa sillä, onko perehtynyt asioihin harrastajana vai ammattinsa vuoksi. Sillä yleensä ihmiset eivät kirjoita foorumeille hölynpölyä omalla nimellään tai muuten tunnistettavina henkilöinä.


Minusta monet kirjoittavat tänne omalla nimellään hölynpölyä ihan vain silkkaa tietämättömyyttään. Joskus tietoja korjataan keskusteluissa, joskus kukaan ei vaivaudu. Oman nimen käyttö ehkäisee tahallisia ylilyöntejä.




> Eli siis foorumille kirjoittelun lähtökohta olisi, että kaikki kirjoitettu on totta kunnes toisin todistetaan.


Lähtökohta on, että mitä vaan voi esittää, mutta jokainen lukija päättää itse, uskooko vai ei.




> Eikö samoja kriteerejä sovelletakaan kaikkiin foorumin jäseniin? Onko Petterin henkilöllisyydestä parempi näyttö kuin Kouvon henkilöllisyydestä?


Kouvon henkilöllisyydestä oli varma tieto, että nimi oli tekaistu. Asiattomasta kirjoittelusta toki myös seuraa kurinpitotoimia, äärimmillään koko tunnuksen sulkeminen, mutta kirjoitusten sisältö ei ollut kouvon tunnuksen sulkemisen syynä.




> Mutta kysyn sinulta, ovatko muutamat Petterin viime viestit sinusta asiallisia, kun et ole niihin puuttunut kuten tähän minun viestiini?


Ihan yhtä asiallisia tai asiattomia kuin omat viestisi. Poislukien katteettomat väitteesi siitä, että petterin nimi olisi tekaistu. Kuten petteri totesi itse, hän kirjoittaa kovaa, mutta niin teet sinäkin.

----------


## Salomaa

Petterin tyyli on persoonallista sisälten kiteyttettyjä teräviä piikkejä. Ja tällaisella foorumilla eri tyylilajien pitää olla sallittuja. Minun tyylissäni käytin isoja kirjaimia rytmittämään ja se on kuulemma netiketin rikkomista. Siitä seurasi rangaistus.

Mutta mistä Kouvoa rangaistiin ?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuten muut jo totesivat, niin nimi löytyy.


Minäkin olisin voinut rekisteröityä tänne samalla nimellä kuin Petteri, kotipaikka Helsinki. Tai Olli Oiko, Pekka Virtanen tai vaikka Seppo Vepsäläinen. Mutta jos olen fiksu halutessani piilottaa oman henkilöllisyyteni, tarkistan tietenkin ensin, että tekaistu nimeni on sellainen, jolle googlettamalla löytyy riittävästi hakutuloksia. Mutta ei liikaa, koska liian tavallinen nimi on myös valenimen paljastumisriski. Lisäksi voin hämätä muita rekisteröitymällä vaikkapa kahdesti. Tietäen, että foorumin ylläpito voi vahtia IP-numeroita, voin välttää kaksoisrekisteröinnin paljastumista vaikka käyttämällä toiseen henkilöllisyyteeni työpaikan konetta, toiseen nettitikkua.

Itse tunnet varmasti nämä tekniikkakikat paremmin kuin minä. Ja siksi pidänkin sääntöä omalla nimellä rekisteröitymisestä turhana, koska sitä ei ylläpito voi kuitenkaan noudattaa siten, että sääntö olisi oikeudenmukainen ja estäisi väärinkäytöksiä. Samasta syystä olin ja olen sitä mieltä, että Kouvon tilin sulkeminen ei ollut oikea teko.

Olen myös sitä mieltä, että jos haluat oman nimen sääntöä jatkaa, voisit sitten edellyttää rekisteröinnissä vaatimuksia, jotka ihan oikeasti tekevät tekaistun nimen käytön hankalaksi. Ei se ole vaikeata, sillä lehdistössä on jo ennen internetiäkin ollut yksinkertainen ratkaisu: nimimerkkikirjoittajan tai ylipäätään mielipidekirjoittajan on annettava toimitukselle omat todelliset yhteystietonsa. Niitä ei anneta edes lehtien tilaajille eli rekisteröityneille käyttäjille, eli tiedot eivät leviä toimituksen eli ylläpidon ulkopuolelle.

Niin kauan kun tällaista varmistusta ei ole, omalla nimellä rekisteröitymisen sääntö on minusta pelkästään ylläpidon porsaanreikä, jonka perusteella voi sulkea kenet hyvänsä pois muka sääntöjen rikkomisesta, vaikka todellinen syy olisikin jokin muu.




> Minusta monet kirjoittavat tänne omalla nimellään hölynpölyä ihan vain silkkaa tietämättömyyttään. Joskus tietoja korjataan keskusteluissa, joskus kukaan ei vaivaudu. Oman nimen käyttö ehkäisee tahallisia ylilyöntejä.


Aivan varmasti omallakin nimellä kirjoitetaan hölynpölyä, mutta tuskin tarkoituksella kukaan haluaa luoda itsestään käsitystä typeränä. Omalla nimellä hölynpölyä kirjoittaneeksi itsensä huomaava myös usein myöntää asian. Eikä ryhdy henkilökohtaisuuksiin, kuten Petteri.

Itse asiassa on yhdentekevää, onko Petteri rekisteröitynyt omalla vai tekaistulla nimellään, koska kukaan ei kykene asiaa varmistamaan. Jos hän on yksi useista samannimisistä henkilöistä, asiattomuudet ja maine eivät kohdistu häneen itseensä eikä kehenkään samannimiseen, eli ei kehenkään. Hän on yhtä turvassa kuin anonyymi tai väärän nimen käyttäjä. Ja Petterin kirjoitusten perusteella juuri näin hän haluaakin asiantilan olevan. Siksi hän ei paljasta itsestään mitään, ei edes sen kautta, että kieltäsi mitä joku hänestä olettaa. Ja siksi hän brassailee sillä, että joku muu kuten minä on rehellinen ja taustaa löytyy, mutta hänestä ei.




> Ihan yhtä asiallisia tai asiattomia kuin omat viestisi. Poislukien katteettomat väitteesi siitä, että petterin nimi olisi tekaistu. Kuten petteri totesi itse, hän kirjoittaa kovaa, mutta niin teet sinäkin.


Voitko linkata asiattomat viestini, joissa olen kirjoittanut tähän tapaan kuin Petteri näissä esimerkeissä:



> Naurettavaa vuodatusta. Onkos tässä vaan kyse siitä, että sinä et enää kunnolla pärjää kirjoittamalla vähän mitä sattuu ja sitten alat itkeä, kun vastustaja on sinulle liian kova? Politiikassa on mielipide- ja arvoeroja. Jos sinulla aiheuttaa liikaa mielipahaa, etteivät tällä foorumilla tai sen ulkopuolella kaikki vaan hymistele kirjoituksiasi ja mielipiteitäsi, suosittelen harkitsemaan foorumikirjoittelusta ja politiikasta luopumista.





> Kun tuossa sinänsä mielenkiintoisessa Prahan raportissa ei ole mitään mainintaa lentävistä raitiovaunuista tai muista superinnovaatioista, epäilen vahvasti, että 7 minuuttia Rautatieasemalta Jätkäsaareen 6 välipysäkillä  noin hankalalla reitillä kuuluu Prahassakin tieteiskirjallisuuden fantasiamaailmaan. 
> 
> Lisää "7 minuuttia assalta terminaalille" tyylistä joukkoliikennefiktiota voi muuten suomeksi lukea kaupunkiliikenne.net huumorisivustolta, jossa todellisuutta ja alkuvoimaista fantasiamaailmaa on sekoitettu varsin nerokkaasti. Niin nerokkaasti, ettei kukaan voi helposti havaita, mikä on faktaa ja missä mennään fiktion puolella.


Vai onko meillä sitten eri käsitys siitä, mikä on asiallista foorumikeskustelua? Minä pidän asiattomuutena sitä, että kirjoittaja ryhtyy henkilökohtaiseen herjaamiseen, kun ei pärjää asiallisessa keskustelussa eikä kestä, hyväksy ja myönnä häviämistään. Yllä olevat ovat esimerkkejä juuri siitä. Petteri päätyy umpikujaan, kun häviää väittelyssä ja paljastuu, ettei hän hallitse asioita, joista väittelee. Välillä hän on yksinkertaisesti hiljentynyt joksikin aikaa, mutta välillä ei siihen kykene.

Minä en tiedä juuri mitään psykologiasta, mutta ymmärtääkseni Petteri yllä kirjoittaa itse asiassa omista tuntemuksistaan kokiessaan pettymystä itseensä ja umpikujaan joutumisesta. Hän ei myönnä itselleen häviötä, vaan yrittää siirtää sen vastustajaansa. Tämä on itsepetos, joka on ulospääsy tästä hetkestä, mutta joka siirtää ongelman tulevaisuuteen. Väittelyssä häviämisestä ja sen tuomasta mielipahasta kun pääsee ainoastaan myöntämällä itsellensä häviämisen syyn ja selvittämällä, miten sen syyn voi vastaisuudessa korjata.

Kuten sanottu, olen psykologiassa täysi maallikko ja jos joku osaa selittää asian oikein, luen mielelläni ja opin.

Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Onkohan sinulla tälle kirjoittelullesi jotain perustetta? Ja mikähän on Helsingin tyyppinen ja Prahan tyyppinen katuverkko ja niiden ero? Heittelet tällaisia absurdeja teorioita osoittamatta mitään kompetenssia. Minkälaiset opinnot tai kokemus sinulla on liikenneverkkojen toiminnasta kun huutelet sieltä tekaistun nimesi suojasta? En kysy tätä siksi, että minulle olisi tärkeätä, mikä sinä olet henkilönä, vaan siksi, ettet koskaan perustele väitteitäsi vaan hiljenet aina kun tulee näytön paikka. Ja kun sinulla ei ole asia-argumentteja, käyt henkilöön kohdistuvaan solvaukseen. On ikävää kun sotket yleensä asiallista foorumia.
> 
> Antero


Prahassa suurimmat erot Helsinkiin ovat kokemukseni mukaan seuraavat:
- prahassa on keskustassa ja osin laitakaupungillakin paljon vähemmän autoja (liekö siellä kehäteillä vai vielä kaupassa)
- prahan ratikoilla pysäkkiväli on noin tuplasti pidempi
- prahassa on paljon vähemmän liikennevaloja ( johtuneeko kohdasta 1)
- ratikat ei väistä jalankulkijoita

Nämä siis käytännön havaintoja, minulla ei ole tutkintoa liikennetekniikasta tkk:lta eikä muutakaan paperilla olevaa kompetenssiä, haittaakse?.  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Minäkin olisin voinut rekisteröityä tänne samalla nimellä kuin Petteri, kotipaikka Helsinki. Tai Olli Oiko, Pekka Virtanen tai vaikka Seppo Vepsäläinen. Mutta jos olen fiksu halutessani piilottaa oman henkilöllisyyteni, tarkistan tietenkin ensin, että tekaistu nimeni on sellainen, jolle googlettamalla löytyy riittävästi hakutuloksia. Mutta ei liikaa, koska liian tavallinen nimi on myös valenimen paljastumisriski.


Olenko pahastikin hakoteillä, kun tulkitsen tästä sellaisen tausta-ajatuksen, että nimen yleisyys olisi jonkinlainen mittari kirjoitusten uskottavuudelle - tai kirjoittajan rehellisyydelle omasta nimestään?

Mistä ylipäätään kukaan tietää minkä nimisiä tänne kirjoittavat ovat oikeasti? Kuukanko on ilmeisesti tavannut Alun, koska Alku on tunnistettu, mutta näyttikö Alku Kuukankolle tällöin henkilöllisyystodistustaan?

Vaikka en Petterin juttujen sisältöä itsekään pidä kovin arvossa, niin ihmettelen silti tämän nimen oikeellisuusepäilyn kohdistumista juuri Petteriin, eikä kehenkään muuhun. Miksi minun nimeni oikeellisuutta ei kukaan epäile? Tai jos epäilee, miksi kukaan ei ota asiaa esille?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kuukanko on ilmeisesti tavannut Alun, koska Alku on tunnistettu, mutta näyttikö Alku Kuukankolle tällöin henkilöllisyystodistustaan?


Kun tämä on jo niin off-topic, niin mennään vielä offimmaksi topicista. On oikeastaan sama, onko Antero Alku tämän herran passiin kirjoitettu, koska Antero Alku on tämän henkilön oma "brändi" ja se, johon tämä naama kaikkialla yhdistetään. Antero Alku voisi ihan hyvin olla vaikka taiteilijanimi, mutta se on se nimi, jota tämä henkilö pitää joka tapauksessa arvossaan näistä asioista puhuttaessa. Voisi verrata siihen, että on ihan sama miten pahasti nimi Norma Jeane Mortenson tahriutuisi, kunhan Marilyn Monroe pysyy puhtaana. Joo, todella lennokasta tekstiä, mutta ei jaksa enää pysyä aiheessakaan. No, Kuukanko laittanee tekstit taas johonkin sivuun.

Suurin osa näistä tunnistetuista jäsenistä taitaa muuten tuntea toisensa TKK:n piireistä. Ei varmaan kukaan ole henkilötodistusta näyttänyt, mutta luotettavuus on varmasti ollut silti ihan riittävän suuri. Eihän pankissakaan tarvitse henkkareita näyttää, jos virkailija voi muuten olla täysin vakuuttunut henkilön henkilöllisyydestä. En usko että Sauli Niinistön esimerkiksi täytyisi näyttää pankissa papereita. Tai Pekka Haaviston, ihan tasatakseni poliittista vaakaa.  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:27 ----------




> Miksi minun nimeni oikeellisuutta ei kukaan epäile? Tai jos epäilee, miksi kukaan ei ota asiaa esille?


Varmaankin vain siksi, ettet kirjoita kovin kärkevästi. Ja siksi, ettet kirjoita asioita, joissa pitäisi vain luottaa siihen, että kyllä sinä tiedät (paremmin). Tässä liipataan läheltä ad hominemia, eli sitä että puututaan asioiden sijasta henkilöön. Se on toki validia silloin, jos henkilön asiantuntemukseen pitää vain luottaa. Tosin tässä myös pohditaan, että miksi Petterillä on hieman ristiriitoja tahallaan hakeva tyyli. Varsinkin Anteron kanssa. Sinulla ei ole. Ja usein tällainen sanoisinko vahvasävyinen kirjoitustyyli korreloi sen kanssa, että kirjoittaja on nimimerkki. Harva kun omalla nimellään uskaltaa haastaa riitaa.

Toki täytyy muistaa olla tarkkana kaikkien suhteen. Helposti leppoisa Ville Veturi, joka kertoo olevansa veturinkuljettaja, otetaan auktoriteetiksi veturinkuljettamisen suhteen. Vaikka tämä oikeasti syöttäisi millaista pajunköyttä tahansa.  :Smile:  Oikeita con maneja ei osaa edes erottaa, koska nämä ovat aina niin herttaisia ja karismaattisia. Jos puhutaan ammattimaisesta huijaamisesta, riidanhaastajien tarkoitus on yleensä vain viedä vastapuolen energiaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Edelleen, esimerkiksi ratikan liikennevaloetuus parantaa myös autojen tilannetta, kun ratikan valovaihetta ei tarvitse antaa jokaisessa kierrossa.


Noin vain silloin, jos ratikalle tarvitaan liikennevaloihin oma vaihe. Helsingissä pääsääntöisesti ratikat menevät samoilla vaiheilla muun liikenteen kanssa, jolloin ajoluvan antaminen muun liikenteen siivellä ei hidasta muuta liikennettä mitenkään. Niissä paikoissa, missä ratikoille tarvitaan oma vaihe, on Helsingissäkin usein "käänteinen etuus" niin, ettei ajolupaa anneta, jos vaunua ei ole tulossa.

----------


## petteri

> Vai onko meillä sitten eri käsitys siitä, mikä on asiallista foorumikeskustelua? Minä pidän asiattomuutena sitä, että kirjoittaja ryhtyy henkilökohtaiseen herjaamiseen, kun ei pärjää asiallisessa keskustelussa eikä kestä, hyväksy ja myönnä häviämistään. Yllä olevat ovat esimerkkejä juuri siitä. Petteri päätyy umpikujaan, kun häviää väittelyssä ja paljastuu, ettei hän hallitse asioita, joista väittelee. Välillä hän on yksinkertaisesti hiljentynyt joksikin aikaa, mutta välillä ei siihen kykene.
> 
> Minä en tiedä juuri mitään psykologiasta, mutta ymmärtääkseni Petteri yllä kirjoittaa itse asiassa omista tuntemuksistaan kokiessaan pettymystä itseensä ja umpikujaan joutumisesta. Hän ei myönnä itselleen häviötä, vaan yrittää siirtää sen vastustajaansa. Tämä on itsepetos, joka on ulospääsy tästä hetkestä, mutta joka siirtää ongelman tulevaisuuteen. Väittelyssä häviämisestä ja sen tuomasta mielipahasta kun pääsee ainoastaan myöntämällä itsellensä häviämisen syyn ja selvittämällä, miten sen syyn voi vastaisuudessa korjata.


Kun korvaan sanan "Petteri" sanalla "Antero" ylläkirjoitettu psykologinen analyysi alkaa vaikuttaa hyvin osuvalta. Eikö olekin outoa?

Jos on kovin vaikeaa kestää kovaa poliittista kritiikkiä murtumatta, minulla on ongelmaan ratkaisuehdotus. Miksi et perusta omaa kaupunkiliikennefoorumia? Kun hoidat moderonnin itse, voit valita keskusteluseurasi ihan vapaasti oikeaoppisen kaupunkiliikenneideologian mukaiseksi. Myös keskustelun pelisäännöt voit määritellä vaikka muotoon "Vain Antero tai oikean totuuden edustaja saa kirjoittaa kovaa." ja rajoittaa kirjoittelun tyylilajit itseäsi suosiviksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Aivan varmasti omallakin nimellä kirjoitetaan hölynpölyä, mutta tuskin tarkoituksella kukaan haluaa luoda itsestään käsitystä typeränä.


Sekin käsitys vaihtelee ihmisillä, millainen kirjoittelu luo itsestään käsitystä typeränä. Minunkin moderointilinjaani jotkut pitävät täällä typeränä ja silti jatkan sen pitämistä.




> Jos hän on yksi useista samannimisistä henkilöistä, asiattomuudet ja maine eivät kohdistu häneen itseensä eikä kehenkään samannimiseen, eli ei kehenkään.


Vaikka samannimisiä olisi monta, ei se mielestäni oleellisesti muuta tilannetta. Mutta vaikka petterillä olisi uniikki nimi, miten se muuttaisi tilannetta? Minulle ainakin jää petterin kirjoituksista vaikutus, ettei häntä pahemmin hetkauta, mitä esim. sinä hänestä ajattelet. Mielestäni hän ei ole brassaillut taustallasi, vaan viitannut vaan sivuillasi oleviin teksteihisi, joihin pohjaat kirjoituksiasi täällä.




> Voitko linkata asiattomat viestini, joissa olen kirjoittanut tähän tapaan kuin Petteri näissä esimerkeissä


Esimerkkejäsi asiattomampaa on petterin perusteeton syyllistäminen tekaistun nimen käytöstä, kuten viestissä, josta tämä keskustelu sai alkunsa. Siinäkin käyt yhtä lailla henkilökohtaisuuksiin kuin mitä petteri kävi sinua vastaan, kun syytät häntä kompetenssin puutteesta.
Lainaus alla:



> Heittelet tällaisia absurdeja teorioita osoittamatta mitään kompetenssia. Minkälaiset opinnot tai kokemus sinulla on liikenneverkkojen toiminnasta kun huutelet sieltä tekaistun nimesi suojasta?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistä ylipäätään kukaan tietää minkä nimisiä tänne kirjoittavat ovat oikeasti? Kuukanko on ilmeisesti tavannut Alun, koska Alku on tunnistettu, mutta näyttikö Alku Kuukankolle tällöin henkilöllisyystodistustaan?


Muutama käyttäjä on tunnistettu sillä perusteella, miten heidän nimensä on näkynyt virallisissa yhteyksissä (esim. Alkulla aikanaan Helsingin luottamushenkilönä), kun kirjoitusten perusteella on voitu riittävällä varmuudella päätellä, että kirjoittaja on sama henkilö.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Noin vain silloin, jos ratikalle tarvitaan liikennevaloihin oma vaihe. Helsingissä pääsääntöisesti ratikat menevät samoilla vaiheilla muun liikenteen kanssa, jolloin ajoluvan antaminen muun liikenteen siivellä ei hidasta muuta liikennettä mitenkään. Niissä paikoissa, missä ratikoille tarvitaan oma vaihe, on Helsingissäkin usein "käänteinen etuus" niin, ettei ajolupaa anneta, jos vaunua ei ole tulossa.


No, luonnollisesti. Mutta se on sivuseikka. Pointtini oli, että ratikan liikennevaloetuus ei heikennä risteyksen välityskykyä autoliikenteelle, eli se on siinä mielessä hyvä kompromissi.

----------


## Skurubisin

Kun puhutaan että Länsilinkki olisi raitiotien osalta pitänyt tehdä eritaso-ratkaisulla, saadaksen sen toimimaan, niin paljonko on vaikuttanut se että Ruoholahden kanavan ja Hietalahden välillä menee se "venetunneli"? Sehän tarvitsee oman korkeutensa. Riittääkö silloin pinta-alaa tuolle "Länsilinkki aukiolle" ettei tulee liian jyrkkiä korkeus eroja?

/Skurubisin

----------


## 339-DF

Mä en oikein usko, että kukaan on tosissaan tuollaista kovin kauan pohtinut. Se on kuitenkin niin kaukana helsinkiläisestä reaaliajatusmaailmasta, että ratikka voisi tuolla tavalla sukeltaa risteyksen ali.

Silmämääräisesti kun paikkaa katsoo, niin nykyinen tunneli on liian matala. Tunnelin syventäminen korkeuden saamiseksi tekisi nousuista pidempiä ja jyrkempiä. Mutta tuskin se olisi mitenkään mahdoton ollut tehdä, jos suunnittelukulttuuri olisi ollut toisenlainen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka samannimisiä olisi monta, ei se mielestäni oleellisesti muuta tilannetta. Mutta vaikka petterillä olisi uniikki nimi, miten se muuttaisi tilannetta?


Elmo Allen kirjoitti minusta erinomaisen hyvin, mistä omalla nimellä kirjoittamisessa on kysymys:



> On oikeastaan sama, onko Antero Alku tämän herran passiin kirjoitettu, koska Antero Alku on tämän henkilön oma "brändi" ja se, johon tämä naama kaikkialla yhdistetään. Antero Alku voisi ihan hyvin olla vaikka taiteilijanimi, mutta se on se nimi, jota tämä henkilö pitää joka tapauksessa arvossaan näistä asioista puhuttaessa.


Eli ei kysymys ole siitä, mikä sattuu oleman jonkin henkilön oikea nimi, kutsumanimi tai vaikka taiteilijanimi, vaan siitä kuka ja minkälainen henkilö tämä on. Käytännössä on vain niin, että me tunnistamme henkilön hänen nimensä avulla ja tiedämme siten, mikä tämä henkilö on. Keskustelun kannalta on olennaista esimerkiksi se, että tietää, miten hyvin henkilö on perillä keskusteltavasta asiasta. Koska se vaikuttaa siihen, miten keskustelua käydään. Kuten esimerkiksi, voiko olettaa henkilön tietävän perusasiat ja -käsitteet niin, ettei niitä tarvitse ensin selittää.

Uskon, että sinullekin on työssäsi tuttua, että palavereiden aluksi käydään esittelykierros, jotta osallistujat tietävät, minkälaisten henkilöiden kanssa keskustellaan. Ei siinä ratkaisevaa ole, onko jonkun nimi Liisa, Lasse, Pirkko vai Petteri. Vaan mitkä ovat henkilöiden taustat, jotta heidän kanssaan voi keskustella oikealla tavalla.

Minulle on yhdentekevää, onko nimimerkin Petteri taustalla henkilö, jonka nimi on Mikko Mallikas tai Alfons Jokinen, mutta merkitystä on sillä, onko nimimerkki Petteri autokauppias, taksinkuljettaja, bussiyrittäjä tai ehkä kirjastonhoitaja. Petteri varjelee paljastamasta itsestään yhtään mitään, mikä on keskustelun kannalta ongelma. Ei voi tietää, minkälaisia asioita hän ymmärtää eikä sitä, miltä kannalta hän asioita katsoo. Nämä kun ovat normaalin keskustelun perusteet.

Miksi Petterille on anonyymiys tärkeätä? Osuiko 339-DF omassa arviossaan oikeaan, kun Petteri sivuutti sen tyystin? Sanotaan, että vaikeneminen on myöntymisen merkki. Joka tapauksessa, puskien suojasta on helppo huudella mitä hyvänsä ja haukkua toisia, kun ei ole vastuuta mistään.




> Minulle ainakin jää petterin kirjoituksista vaikutus, ettei häntä pahemmin hetkauta, mitä esim. sinä hänestä ajattelet. Mielestäni hän ei ole brassaillut taustallasi, vaan viitannut vaan sivuillasi oleviin teksteihisi, joihin pohjaat kirjoituksiasi täällä.


Minusta hänen henkilöön käyvä kirjoittelunsa osoittaa niemenomaan, että häntä hetkauttaa mitä suurimmassa määrin se, mitä kirjoitan. Silloinkin, kun en kirjoita hänelle. Kun on jotain, mitä hän ei näytä kestävän, käynnistyy heti minun haukkumiseni, ei puuttuminen asiaan, josta kirjoitin. Hänellä on jostain syystä henkilökohtainen ongelma kanssani, ja hän purkaa sitä täällä julkisesti. Ei se minua hetkauta, koska en kirjoita tänne ihmissuhteista. Ongelma on hänen omansa.

Viitannut? Ei hän ole viitannut mihinkään, vaan yrittänyt provosoida minua yleisellä haukkumisella. Epäilen, että selkeä viittaaminen olisi hänelle liian kova haaste, kun ei kykene perustelemaan miksi haukkuu. Huomaan, ettei Petteri selvästikään ole asioista perillä, vaan yleisellä musta tuntuu, mä luulen ja minusta ei ole kivaa -tasolla. Hän keksii omia teorioitaan, esittää niitä kuin ne olisivat asiaa, ja perustelee siten mielipiteitään ja mielikuviaan.




> Esimerkkejäsi asiattomampaa on petterin perusteeton syyllistäminen tekaistun nimen käytöstä, kuten viestissä, josta tämä keskustelu sai alkunsa. Siinäkin käyt yhtä lailla henkilökohtaisuuksiin kuin mitä petteri kävi sinua vastaan, kun syytät häntä kompetenssin puutteesta.


Tähän en voi todeta kuin että meillä on todellakin hyvin erilainen käsitys siitä, mikä on asiallista ja mikä asiatonta kirjoittelua. En ole kirjoittanut enkä aio kirjoittaa Petterille tyypillistä alatyyliä ja hölynpölyä, jonka ovat tunnistaneet muutkin foorumilaiset kuin minä. Eikä minulla ole tarvetta purkaa täällä henkilöongelmiani kuten Petteri tekee esimerkiksi tässä:



> Jos on kovin vaikeaa kestää kovaa poliittista kritiikkiä murtumatta, minulla on ongelmaan ratkaisuehdotus. Miksi et perusta omaa kaupunkiliikennefoorumia? Kun hoidat moderonnin itse, voit valita keskusteluseurasi ihan vapaasti oikeaoppisen kaupunkiliikenneideologian mukaiseksi. Myös keskustelun pelisäännöt voit määritellä vaikka muotoon "Vain Antero tai oikean totuuden edustaja saa kirjoittaa kovaa." ja rajoittaa kirjoittelun tyylilajit itseäsi suosiviksi.


Mutta foorumihan on sinun, ei ole minun asiani päättää, minkä tason keskustelua haluat foorumilla olevan.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Minusta on myös ihan tervetullutta, että petteri tuo keskusteluun uusia näkökulmia ja sitä kautta pitää keskustelua virkeänä.


Tämä keskustelu on jo niin pahasti aiheen sivusta ja alta riman, että voin ihan hyvin osallistua. 

1. Muistaakseni se oli petteri, joka aloitti asiattomuudet kirjottamalla A.A:n sivuista, että ne ovat fantasian ja faktan sekoitusta. Nyttemmin viestiä on ilmeisesti editoitu.

2. Itse en pidä kovinkaan uutena näkökulmana, että jankataan viestistä toiseen samoja näkemyksiä, joiden mukaan Helsinkiä on suunniteltu ja rakennettu 50 vuotta. 

Suomalaisessa keskustelukulttuurissa se vika, että jos näkemys edustaa sitä miten on aina ollut, se ei vaadi perusteluita. "Keskusta näivettyy slummiutuu, jos siellä ei pääse liikkumaan autolla". Tämä on viisasta ja pragmaattista ajattelua, sanomattakin selvää. Kun kirjoittaa, että metron myötä Östersundomiin saadaan lisää lähiötä, raitiovaunujen myötä olisi paremmat edellytykset suunnitella itsenäistä ja omat palvelunsa ylläpitävää kaupunkirakennetta, niin se on raitiovaunufanatismia, vaikka tueksi löisi kaikki maailman perusteet.

Olen huolissani pk-seudun virkamiehistä.

----------


## kuukanko

> mutta merkitystä on sillä, onko nimimerkki Petteri autokauppias, taksinkuljettaja, bussiyrittäjä tai ehkä kirjastonhoitaja.


Tämän foorumin keskustelussa sillä ei ole merkitystä, koska tämä on harrastajafoorumi, jolla keskusteluun saa osallistua kuka vain. Jos käyttäjä ei osoita muuta tietämystasoa, pitää lähteä siitä, että hän on joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostunut maallikko - kuten suurin osa meistä täällä on.




> Miksi Petterille on anonyymiys tärkeätä?


Se on ihan petterin oma asia ja on jokaisen foorumilaisen oikeus, ettei paljasta itsestään muuta kuin nimensä muille jäsenille.




> Kun on jotain, mitä hän ei näytä kestävän, käynnistyy heti minun haukkumiseni, ei puuttuminen asiaan, josta kirjoitin.


Minä en ole havainnut suoraa henkilöön käyvää haukkumista, vaan kovaa kirjoittelua tavastasi esittää asioita. Kuten sinäkin kirjoitat hänen tavastaan.




> Mutta foorumihan on sinun


Ei ole minun, vaan vko:n.

----------


## petteri

Minusta tämä Anteron vuodatus on jo aivan totaalisen absurdia. Kyseessä on tosi häikäilemätön kirjoittaja ja poliitikko, joka kyllä tarpeen mukaan osaa haukkua kaikkea mitä liikkuu. Anteron tyyli on tälläkin foorumilla armottoman kova.

Mutta sitä ei mies näytä kestävän, että joku kirjoittaa samalla mitalla takaisin. Sori vaan Antero, sinä et nyt vaan ole uskottava marttyyrina.

----------


## vompatti

> Kyseessä on tosi häikäilemätön kirjoittaja ja poliitikko, joka kyllä tarpeen mukaan osaa haukkua kaikkea mitä liikkuu.


Kukahan täällä on haukkunut?




> Minusta on myös ihan tervetullutta, että petteri tuo keskusteluun uusia näkökulmia ja sitä kautta pitää keskustelua virkeänä.


Mitä uusia näkökulmia tämän foorumin keskusteluun on tuotu viimeisten viiden vuoden aikana? Mitkä näistä näkökulmista ovat nimimerkki petterin tuomia? Onko keskustelu mielestäsi virkeää silloin, kun samoja argumentteja jaksetaan toistaa vuodesta toiseen?

On tällä foorumilla käyty asiallistakin keskustelua: on mitattu Jätkäsaaren raitiotien ajoaikoja ja verrattu niitä vanhoihin ennusteisiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta tämä Anteron vuodatus on jo aivan totaalisen absurdia. Kyseessä on tosi häikäilemätön kirjoittaja ja poliitikko, joka kyllä osaa haukkua kaikkea mitä liikkuu. Anteron tyyli on armottoman kova.
> 
> Mutta sitä ei mies näytä kestävän, että joku kirjoittaa samalla mitalla takaisin. Sori vaan Antero, sinä et nyt vaan ole uskottava marttyyrina.


Etkö todellakaan kykene kirjoittamaan joukkoliikenteestä, vaan purat täällä henkilöongelmiasi? Minuun ei provosointisi tehoa ja muut ovat tuskin kiinnostuneita lukemaan yhä uudelleen siitä, että sinulla on ongelma minun suhteeni.

Kuukankon kanssa olen keskustellut foorumiin liittyvistä periaatteista. Keskusteluun on antanut aiheen käytöksesi. Vaikka meillä on eriäviä näkemyksiä, ei meidän ole tarvinnut ryhtyä toisiamme solvaamaan. Mutta sinun näköjään täytyy, jatkuvasti.

Sinun kanssasi en välitä keskustella, koska et kykene asialliseen keskusteluun, enkä tiedä, kenen kanssa keskustelen. Muilla täällä ei ole tarvetta pitää päätään pensaassa, vaan he kykenevät keskustelemaan kasvotusten. Heitä on mukavampi katsella, noin kuvainnollisesti sanoen.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Hyvä, ettei kirjoitteluni ole sinua hetkauttanut. Tämä foorumi voi hyvin taas palata arkeen. Epäilen kyllä, että meillä voi olla kovia vääntöjä jatkossakin.

----------


## tlajunen

Tässä ketjussa on mainittu ilmeisen ei-tuottamuksellisesti sellaisten henkilöiden koko nimiä, jotka eivät käytä nimimerkkeinään koko nimiään. Näin nimet näkyvät myös ei-rekisteröityneille. Kuukanko moderoinee.

Edit: ainakin viesteissä tämä ja tämä.

----------


## teme

> Suomalaisessa keskustelukulttuurissa se vika, että jos näkemys edustaa sitä miten on aina ollut, se ei vaadi perusteluita. "Keskusta näivettyy slummiutuu, jos siellä ei pääse liikkumaan autolla". Tämä on viisasta ja pragmaattista ajattelua, sanomattakin selvää. Kun kirjoittaa, että metron myötä Östersundomiin saadaan lisää lähiötä, raitiovaunujen myötä olisi paremmat edellytykset suunnitella itsenäistä ja omat palvelunsa ylläpitävää kaupunkirakennetta, niin se on raitiovaunufanatismia, vaikka tueksi löisi kaikki maailman perusteet.
> 
> Olen huolissani pk-seudun virkamiehistä.


Tartun tähän koska tämä kiinnostaa ja minulla on tähän jotain rakentavaa sanottavaa. Kun kysymys on minusta siitä, että virkamieskunnan vakiovastaus eioomahdollista voi tarkoittaa kahta asiaa, jotka eivät ole toisensa poissulkevia:
a) ei ihan oikeasti vaan ole mahdollista, tai
b) ei jaksa/kerkiä/huvita/osaa tehdä asialle mitään.

Jottei menisi jeesusteluksi, toi vaihtoehto b on ihan yleinen asiantuntija-ammateissa, ja joskus jopa tavallaan perusteltuakin kun aikaa on rajallisesti. Tässä vaan on se ongelma että suuri osa ihmisistä suhtautuu ns. viralliseen näkemyksiin niin kuin aina olisi kyse vaihtoehdosta a, minkä takia virastofolkloristiikka on pitkä lista eioomahdollista. Ei millään muotoa koske pelkästään joukkoliikennettä.

Olisi parempi sanoa vaan suoraan ettei jaksa/kerkiä/huvita/osaa jos kyse on siitä.

----------


## petteri

> Tartun tähän koska tämä kiinnostaa ja minulla on tähän jotain rakentavaa sanottavaa. Kun kysymys on minusta siitä, että virkamieskunnan vakiovastaus eioomahdollista voi tarkoittaa kahta asiaa, jotka eivät ole toisensa poissulkevia:
> a) ei ihan oikeasti vaan ole mahdollista, tai
> b) ei jaksa/kerkiä/huvita/osaa tehdä asialle mitään.


Hyvä pointti, Tuo ei ole mahdollista vastauskin voinee jakautua ainakin muutamaan osaan:

1) Tämä ei ole joidenkin normien mukaan mahdollista (esimerkiksi laki, asetukset, yleiset sopivuussäännöt tai liikenneturvallisuusnormit.)
2) Tälle ehdotukselle ei ole riittävää poliittista kannatusta. (Virkamiehet toteuttavat demokraattisesti päätettyä linjaa ja kiistanalaiset ääriehdotukset karsiutuvat jos niille ei selkeästi ole riittävää poliittista tukea.)
3) Virkamieskunnalla ei ole nyt valtuuksia päättää asiasta tai kukaan oikein tiedä kuka tai mikä instanssi voisi asiasta päättää.
4) Virkamieskunnalla ei ole rahaa tai muita resursseja toteuttaa ehdotusta.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä nämä lähes aina johtuvat ihan siitä, että virkamies (tai kuka tahansa muu ehdotuksia vastaanottava) pääsee vaan helpommalla kun vastaa "ei" eikä tee mitään.




> 1) Tämä ei ole joidenkin normien mukaan mahdollista (esimerkiksi laki, asetukset, yleiset sopivuussäännöt tai liikenneturvallisuusnormit.)


Lakeja ja asetuksia voi aina muuttaa, jos se on tarkoituksenmukaista. Mutta miksi kukaan viitsisi lähteä sellaiseen prosessiin, jos vaihtoehtona on vaan sanoa "ei" ja unohtaa koko homma?




> 2) Tälle ehdotukselle ei ole riittävää poliittista kannatusta. (Virkamiehet toteuttavat demokraattisesti päätettyä linjaa ja kiistanalaiset ääriehdotukset karsiutuvat jos niille ei selkeästi ole riittävää poliittista tukea.)


Tämähän saa esim. KSV:ssä ihan absurdit mittasuhteet. Virkamiehet pohdiskelevat ihan keskenään, että mahtaisiko ajatus X saada lautakunnassa kannatusta vai ei. Jos isse issessein mietittyään tulevat siihen tulokseen, ettei ehkä saa, eivät esitä ollenkaan, kun pelkäävät, että lautakunta ei ehkä tykkääkään ja sitten menee kasvot. Kasvojenmenetyspelleily on melkein samalla tasolla kuin pahimmissa Kaukoidän maissa ja lopputuloksena on se, etteivät poliitikot edes tiedä, mitä kaikkea heille ei uskalleta esittää. Ja se mitä uskalletaan, ei taatusti ole mitään uutta ja mullistavaa.




> 3) Virkamieskunnalla ei ole nyt valtuuksia päättää asiasta tai kukaan oikein tiedä kuka tai mikä instanssi voisi asiasta päättää.


Valtuutuksen voi hakea viime kädessä valtuustosta, mutta miksi hakisi, jos vaihtoehtona on vaan sanoa "ei" ja unohtaa koko homma?




> 4) Virkamieskunnalla ei ole rahaa tai muita resursseja toteuttaa ehdotusta.


Rahaa saa kun pistää poliitikot sitä jakamaan. Mutta miksi pistäisi, jos vaihtoehtona on vaan sanoa "ei" ja unohtaa koko homma?

----------


## petteri

Jotta päästäisiin kiinni byrokraatin arkeen yleiseltä tasolta, miten olisi tälläinen kuvitteellinen projekti? 

Helsinkiin on rakennettu uusi raitiolinja  9, jonka sujuvuudessa välillä Välimerenkatu-Tyynenmerenkatu risteys ja Hietalahdenkatu-Ruoholahdenkatu risteys on havaittu erilaisia ongelmia sekä  liikennöinnin sujuvuudessa että luotettavuudessa. Kenen pitäisi tehdä ja mitä? Mikä edistää ja mikä estää toimimasta? (Kuvaa esimerkiksi henkilö tai henkilöitä, joilla on kuvitteellinen nimi ja tehtäväkenttä.)

JK. Yritetään rajata projekti vaikka tuon välin käsittelyyn, tuossa tulee varmaan jo ihan riittävän paljon eturistiriitoja havaittua.

----------


## teme

> 2) Tälle ehdotukselle ei ole riittävää poliittista kannatusta. (Virkamiehet toteuttavat demokraattisesti päätettyä linjaa ja kiistanalaiset ääriehdotukset karsiutuvat jos niille ei selkeästi ole riittävää poliittista tukea.)


Tää voi tulla joillekin yllätyksenä, mutta poliittisella puolella myös mietitään että onko tälle virkamieskannatusta.  :Smile:  Eiku ihan oikeesti.

Olen DF:n kanssa samaa mieltä, ja mä en ymmärrä mikä siinä poliitikassa niin pelottaa. Siis myös poliitikkoja. Kun on valintatilanne niin demokratiasas se viedään edustajien käsittelyyn, jotka sitten päättää mitä päättää. Esimerkiksi voidaan päättää että tehdään autotunneli ja samalla sitten mm. myös päätetään käyttää siihen rahaa, tai sitten voidaan päättää ettei tehdä ja samalla sitten päätetään että kyseiselle osiolla ei nyt vaan mahdu enempää autoja. Se miten tämä Helsingissä menee on että virkamieskunta esittää tunnelia joka rakennetaan valtion eli jonkun muun rahoilla seuraavalla vuosikymmenellä joka vuosikymmen, ja asia taputellaan yksimielisesti. Tai nyttemmin  6 - 3 enemmistöllä, sen jälkeen kun tästä on ruvettu huutamaan. Edellinen ei ole kannanotto vaikkapa tunneleiden puolesta tai vastaan, vaan sen puolesta että päätetään oikeesti jotain. Paksuimmillaan tämä on sitä että sekä asian valmistellut virkamies että siitä päättänyt politiikko selitää tehneensä tämmöisen hienon ratkaisun, johon ei valitettavasti ole rahoja.

Miten se että suunnittelee jotain jota ei ole rahaa rakentaa eroaa siitä että suunnittelee jotain joka on mahdoton rakentaa? Voi tietenkin olla jossain tulevaisuudessa on rahaa ja voi olla että keksitään uusia rakennustapoja... Mulla palaa tän kanssa hihat, pahoittelen vuodatusta.




> 1) Tämä ei ole joidenkin normien mukaan mahdollista (esimerkiksi laki, asetukset, yleiset sopivuussäännöt tai liikenneturvallisuusnormit.)
> 3) Virkamieskunnalla ei ole nyt valtuuksia päättää asiasta tai kukaan oikein tiedä kuka tai mikä instanssi voisi asiasta päättää.


Nämä ovat usein sama asia. Esimerkiksi ns. virallinen näkemys on että n metrin päähän autotiestä jolla on x autoa päivässä ei saa rakentaa (asuntoja). Koetepa löytää joku laki tai asetus jossa noin sanotaan. Tai jos kyse on ELYn tulkinnasta, niin sieltä joku virkamies joka on tämän tulkinnan tehnyt tarvittavin valtuuksin. Tämä tekee asiantilan muuttamisesta kokolailla hankalaa, kun koneistossa ei ole mitään nappia mitä painaa vaikka olisi valtuuston ja eduskunnan yksimielinen tuki asialle.

Samaa sarjaa on muuten muistaakseni se että pelastusajoneuvot ajavat ratikkakiskoilla, jonka takia ei voi tehdä nurmirataa. Ei tostakaan kyllä mitään päätösasiakirjaa löydy.




> 4) Virkamieskunnalla ei ole rahaa tai muita resursseja toteuttaa ehdotusta.


No sitä saa pyytämällä, jos ei anneta niin sitten rahaa ei ole.

----------


## Salomaa

> Minusta tämä Anteron vuodatus on jo aivan totaalisen absurdia. Kyseessä on tosi häikäilemätön kirjoittaja ja poliitikko, joka kyllä tarpeen mukaan osaa haukkua kaikkea mitä liikkuu. Anteron tyyli on tälläkin foorumilla armottoman kova.
> 
> Mutta sitä ei mies näytä kestävän, että joku kirjoittaa samalla mitalla takaisin. Sori vaan Antero, sinä et nyt vaan ole uskottava marttyyrina.


Antero on leppoisa ja sivistynyt esiintyjä ja häntä kuuntelee mielenkiinnolla. Kuuntelin Anteroa lauttasaaressa isokaaren koululla. Koska Antero on ylivoimainen raitiovaunuspesialisti, niin siitä seuraa että joskus innostuksessa ja vauhdissa menee yli. Lauttasaaressa Antero oli piirtänyt Lauttasaaaren ja etelä-Espoon täyteen raitiolinjoja, joita tarjosi metron vaihtoehtona. Eihän salissa kukaan muu uskonut paitsi Anteron omat miehet. 

Itse en käytä sanaa raitiovaunu-uskovainen, mutta kovin useasti raitiovaunumiehet(maltillisempi ilmaisu) lähtevät siitä että johonkin paikkaan raitiovaunu on paras ja ainoa vaihtoehto.

Minusta JLF:n tekee mielenkiintoiseksi se että esim. Petterin napakat ja terävät kommentit kyseenalaistavat liiallisen raitiovaunuinnokkuuden.

Anteron asiantuntemus tempaa mukaansa, mutta Petterin tiivistetty kritiikki samasta asiasta ei myöskään jää lukematta.  Kyllä asia on niin että ei täällä kukaan "väärin" keskustele.

----------


## teme

> Jotta päästäisiin kiinni byrokraatin arkeen yleiseltä tasolta, miten olisi tälläinen kuvitteellinen projekti? 
> 
> Helsinkiin on rakennettu uusi raitiolinja  9, jonka sujuvuudessa välillä Välimerenkatu-Tyynenmerenkatu risteys ja Hietalahdenkatu-Ruoholahdenkatu risteys on havaittu erilaisia ongelmia sekä  liikennöinnin sujuvuudessa että luotettavuudessa. Kenen pitäisi tehdä ja mitä? Mikä edistää ja mikä estää toimimasta? (Kuvaa esimerkiksi henkilö tai henkilöitä, joilla on kuvitteellinen nimi ja tehtäväkenttä.)


Katusuunnitelija jonka lähestymistapa on että jos kadulla on fillarikaista, ratikkaista ja autokaista, ja tilaa kunnollisen levyisillä ei ole, niin tasapuolisuuden nimissä niistetään joka kaistasta yhtä paljon. Katusuunnittelija ei luultavasti vaan tajua että kulkuneuvo jolla on kääntyvät pyörät hidastuu jos on liian kapea kaista ja kulkuneuvo joka kulkee kiskoilla taas ei kulje mihinkään. Ja pitää tästä nalkuttavia ratikkaihmisiä ja -virkamiehiä epärealistisina nillittäjinä. Varsinkaan se ei käy että tehdään jotain valintoja, eli otetaan sitten joku kulkuneuvo pois.

Valosuunnittelija joka ei vaan kerkiä / ei kiinnosta.

Päällikkö joka ei ymmärrä edes ylläolevaa.

Alistunut liikennöitsijä joka ei jaksa edes valittaa.

HKR:n virkamies joka nappaa pois tasoerotukset lapsuksena joka häiritsee kadunhoitona.

Eli noin niinku lyhyesti, meillä ei vaan osata ja haluta tehdä ratikkaratoja kunnolla. Ja sitten on toi DF:n mainitsema kiinalainen kulttuuri joka estää sen että tehtyjä virheitään korjattaisiin, koska vastahan se rakennettiin ja jos korjattaisiin niin se implikoisi että joku on tehnyt jotain vääriin.

Homma hoituisi sillä että on projektille johto jolla on valtuudet ja joka osaa. Ei tämä sen vaikeampaa ole.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Eli noin niinku lyhyesti, meillä ei vaan osata ja haluta tehdä ratikkaratoja kunnolla. Ja sitten on toi DF:n mainitsema kiinalainen kulttuuri joka estää sen että tehtyjä virheitään korjattaisiin, koska vastahan se rakennettiin ja jos korjattaisiin niin se implikoisi että joku on tehnyt jotain vääriin.
> 
> Homma hoituisi sillä että on projektille johto jolla on valtuudet ja joka osaa. Ei tämä sen vaikeampaa ole.


Tähän voisin lainata Aalto-yliopiston Rakentamistalouden professori emeritus Jouko Kankaista, kun hän puhui meille 2008 syksyllä Infratuotantotalous-kurssilla rakentamisen laatuongelmien pääasiallisista syistä:

- Vaatimusten esittäminen puutteellista
- Tehdään liikaa järjestelmälähtöisesti
- Tehdään niin kuin aina ennenkin
- Systemaattinen asioiden perään katsominen puuttuu
- Virheiden syitä ei aidosti selvitetä
- Palautetietoja ei kunnolla hyödynnetä, tehdään samoja virheitä
- Vääntö ohjauksesta puuttuu

Pätevät minusta erittäin hyvin myös helsinkiläiseen raitiotierakentamiseen. Valitettavasti.

----------


## hmikko

> Katusuunnittelija ei luultavasti vaan tajua että kulkuneuvo jolla on kääntyvät pyörät hidastuu jos on liian kapea kaista ja kulkuneuvo joka kulkee kiskoilla taas ei kulje mihinkään. Ja pitää tästä nalkuttavia ratikkaihmisiä ja -virkamiehiä epärealistisina nillittäjinä.


Jätkän keskikorokkeet kertovat mielestäni astetta pahemmasta ymmärtämättömyydestä, eli siitä, että sielläkin, missä tilaa olisi, niin se voidaan haaskata tykkänään, koska jonkin ohjeen mukaan pitää tehdä keskikorokkeet keskelle. Ts. raitioliikenteen sujuvuus on prioriteeteista viimeinen myös siinä tapauksessa, että tilaa on.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitkä näistä näkökulmista ovat nimimerkki petterin tuomia? Onko keskustelu mielestäsi virkeää silloin, kun samoja argumentteja jaksetaan toistaa vuodesta toiseen?


Petteri tuo keskusteluun näkökulman siitä, miten esim. päättäjistä valtaosa ajattelee. Se ei ehkä ole uutta, mutta keskustelun kannalta on oleellista, että joku jaksaa tuoda sitäkin esiin, jottei ideointi karkaa aina vaan sfääreihin ja porukalla kuvitella, että ollaan oikeassa. Monet aiheet on toki kaluttu aika lailla loppuun tällä foorumilla, mutta aina välillä keskustelusta irtoaa jotakin uuttakin.

----------


## JE

> Minusta tämä Anteron vuodatus on jo aivan totaalisen absurdia. Kyseessä on tosi häikäilemätön kirjoittaja ja poliitikko, joka kyllä tarpeen mukaan osaa haukkua kaikkea mitä liikkuu. Anteron tyyli on tälläkin foorumilla armottoman kova.
> 
> Mutta sitä ei mies näytä kestävän, että joku kirjoittaa samalla mitalla takaisin. Sori vaan Antero, sinä et nyt vaan ole uskottava marttyyrina.


Petteri hyvä. Jos Anteron näkemykset kerran ovat niin käsittämättömän huonosti ajateltuja ja kelvottomia ja vailla minkäänlaista pohjaa, minkä ihmeen takia sinun on toistuvasti, uudelleen ja uudelleen siirryttävä keskustelemaan henkilöstä? "Häikäilemätön kirjoittaja ja poliitikko" - etkö nyt suhtaudu vähän liialla vakavuudella Anteroon, jos hän kerran todella on niin irrelevantti ja niin väärässä kuin annat ymmärtää?

Siitä tässä keskustelussa nyt ylipäätäänkin on tainnut tulla kyse. Olet keskustelussa kerta toisensa jälkeen viitannut "Marjaniemen keskustaan", keskustelukumppanisi häikäilemättömyyteen, keskustelukumppanisi absurdiuteen ja ties mihin, sen sijaan että olisit keskittynyt tuomaan esiin argumentteja omien näkemystesi puolesta. 

En ole sitä mieltä, etteikö sinulla olisi oikeutta toimia kuten toimit. Mutta miehelle, joka kertoo itsestään pelkän nimen eikä mitään muuta taustaa, on hiukan erikoinen lähtökohta keskustelussa perustaa argumentointinsa siihen, millainen keskustelukumppani on henkilönä, sen sijaan että vasta-argumentoisi kunnolla. Ongelmallinen siis siksi, että teet itsestäsi naurunalaisen. Vähitellen alan puolestasi jo toivoakin, että nimesi ei ole aito, jottet aivan leimaudu pelkäksi riidanhaastajaksi (omana itsenäsi siis), näemmehän kaikki että sinulla omituisesta keskustelutaktiikastasi huolimatta selvästi on sekä kiinnostusta että vaikutusvaltaa näihin asioihin.

Tiedämme, ettei Anterolla ole sukujuuria Savossa. Hänen on siksi vaikea väittää, että hänen ymmärtämisensä olisi kuulijan vastuulla. Anteron aktivismia vuosia seuranneena uskallan silti sanoa, että hänellä silti joskus saattaa olla taipumusta kärjistää asioita, herättääkseen huomiota ja kyseenalaistaakseen vallitsevia mutta tavalla tai toisella ongelmallisia liikennepolitiikan käytäntöjä. Se, että näihin kärjistyksiin reagoidaan viittaamalla Anteron "häikäilemättömyyteen" tai muihin ominaisuuksiin kertoo enemmän reagoijista itsestään kuin Anterosta. En ole itse läheskään kaikesta samaa mieltä Anteron kanssa, mutta vallitsevien olojen kyseenalaistajan päihittäminen viemällä keskustelu itse asiasta hänen henkilöönsä on paitsi harvinaisen mautonta, myös tehotonta. Emmehän elä missään mediamonopolissa, jossa enemmistö päättää, mitä saa painaa.

Nimimerkki Kuukankoa kohtaan esitettyyn kritiikkiin puolestaan sanoisin, että meidän on kaikkien muistettava, että olemme tässä foorumissa pohjimmiltaan sen ylläpitäjien vieraina. Mikään yleishyödyllinen tai mielipiteetön auktoriteetti ei tätä sivustoa pystyssä pidä. Kuukanko on siten minusta valtuuksiensa rajoissa tukiessaan Petterin kirjoittelua tälle foorumille. Jos minä pitäisin tällaista foorumia, kokisin varmasti roolini vertautuvan lehden vastaavan päätoimittajan asemaan, ja siihen kuuluu myös tiettyä linjanvetoa ja vastuuta myös. Moderoijallahan on loppujen lopuksi ratkaiseva vastuu siitä, millaista keskustelua täällä käydään, ja joskus tuntuu ettei niissä saappaissa olo todellakaan käy kateeksi. Hienoa yhtä kaikki että sivusto yhä on pystyssä ja voi hyvin.

----------


## Albert

> *Pysy aiheessa.* Jos vastauksesi alkaa lipsumaan ketjun alkuperäisestä aiheesta, käytä foorumin hakutoimintoa etsiäksesi sopivan ketjun viestillesi. Jos aiheesta ei ole aiemmin keskusteltu, aloita uusi ketju.


Tietenkin kaikki on tämän forumin omistajien käsissä. Ja siihen ei ole mitään sanomista. Jostain syystä forumin omistaja(t) ei(vät) halua toteuttaa tätä "sääntöä" tässä ketjussa.
Mutta jos forumin omista(t) ei(vät) pysty tai edes halua välittää siitä mitä mihinkin ketjuun kirjoitetaan, niin tämä forum on joukkoliikenteen harrastajalle* täysin arvoton*.
Minua ei kiinnosta kuka on kuka tai ei ole! Vaikka olen maallikko, pystyn sentään hieman arvioimaan lähetettyjen viestien arvoa / tarkoitusta / todenperäisyyttä.
Tätä tuskin julkaistaan. Mutta omistaja(t), seuraan mielenkiinnolla forumin tulevaisuutta, ellette blokkaa minua pois.

----------


## petteri

Hyvä Albert! 

Estit minua suistumasta taas sivuraiteelle, kun naseva viestisi käänsi vaihteen jämäkästi Jätkäsaareen.




> Tähän voisin lainata Aalto-yliopiston Rakentamistalouden professori emeritus Jouko Kankaista, kun hän puhui meille 2008 syksyllä Infratuotantotalous-kurssilla rakentamisen laatuongelmien pääasiallisista syistä:
> 
> - Vaatimusten esittäminen puutteellista
> - Tehdään liikaa järjestelmälähtöisesti
> - Tehdään niin kuin aina ennenkin
> - Systemaattinen asioiden perään katsominen puuttuu
> - Virheiden syitä ei aidosti selvitetä
> - Palautetietoja ei kunnolla hyödynnetä, tehdään samoja virheitä
> - Vääntö ohjauksesta puuttuu
> ...


Minua kiinnostaisi, miten Jätkäsaaren raitiotien vaatimukset on joskus määritetty? Voidaanko tästä projektista oppia jotain konkreettista?

----------


## 339-DF

> Minua kiinnostaisi, miten Jätkäsaaren raitiotien vaatimukset on joskus määritetty? Voidaanko tästä projektista oppia jotain konkreettista?


Itse asiassa Jätkäsaari on eka, jonka raitiotielle on tosiaan asetettu jonkinlaisia sanallisia kriteereitä suunnittelun pohjaksi. Mitään tyyppikuvia tai sentyyppistä ohjeistusta en ole nähnyt. Nyt en kyllä muista lähteitä, mutta KSV:n matskussa (olisko kaavaselostuksia?) on mainittu, että rv sijoitetaan omille kaistoilleen lukuunottamatta vähäliikenteisintä Atlantinkadun osuutta. (Tähän muuten pitäisi saada muutos, kun raitiotien luotettavuus on juuri niin heikko kuin sen heikoimman lenkin luotettavuus). Lisäksi HKL:n johtokunta on edellyttänyt jossain vaiheessa mm. siirtymäkaarteita ja vastaavia. Sitä en tiedä, onko johtokunnan tahdolle viitattu kintaalle lopullisessa toteutuksessa. Niinhän usein käy.

Helsinki tarvitsisi normatiiviset raitioliikenteen suunnitteluohjeet peruspoikkileikkauksineen ihan riippumatta siitä, toteutuvatko laajennushankkeet koskaan. Metrollehan on olemassa yksityiskohtainen, normatiivinen suunnittelukäsikirja. Samaa tarvitsee raitioliikenne sillä erotuksella, että käsikirjan voi tehdä siten, että rata jaetaan eri kategorioihin. Tärkeimmillä pääradoilla ei tingitä suositusmitoista eikä tehdä muitakaan kompromisseja, toisaalta vähäliikenteisillä osuuksilla ja ahtaimmilla sivuradoilla kompromisseja voi tehdä enemmänkin ainakin jos radat ovat sellaisia, että niiden satunnainen toimimattomuus ei lamauta kokonaisen alueen tai kaupunginosan joukkoliikennettä.

Jos tällaiset normit olisivat olemassa ja kaikki toimijat velvoitettaisiin niitä noudattamaan, olisi moni asia huomattavasti helpompaa. Ei sen perusliikennesuunnittelijan tai arkkitehdinkään tarvitse lopulta kovin paljon ymmärtää, jos sillä on olemassa havainnollinen materiaali siitä, miten sen pitää joku asia tehdä ja miten sitä ei saa tehdä.

Jonkinlainen taulukko suositus- ja minimimitoista on kyllä olemassa KSV:lle ja HKR:lle ohjeeksi, mutta se on suurimmalta osaltaan kelvoton. Muun muassa kaistaleveyksien osalta se taulukko on joko tehty 2,0 m leveiden pikkuruotsalaisten aikaan sata vuotta sitten tai sitten tekijä ei ole ymmärtänyt mitä tekee. 5,6 m leveä ratikkakaista on vähän sama asia kuin 2,5 m leveä autokaista.

----------


## late-

> Jätkän keskikorokkeet kertovat mielestäni astetta pahemmasta ymmärtämättömyydestä, eli siitä, että sielläkin, missä tilaa olisi, niin se voidaan haaskata tykkänään, koska jonkin ohjeen mukaan pitää tehdä keskikorokkeet keskelle. Ts. raitioliikenteen sujuvuus on prioriteeteista viimeinen myös siinä tapauksessa, että tilaa on.


Onko tilaa toisaalta ollut? Oikeassa ratkaisussahan keskikorokkeiden pitäisi olla raitiotien kahta puolta eli tilaa tarvittaisiin 2-2,5 metriä lisää. Priorisointikysymys lienee siis voidaanko raitiotien takia leventää katua itse raitiotien leveys + 2 keskikoroketta. Ilman raitiotietä katu lienee sen verran kapea, ettei tarvita keskikorokkeitakaan. Tuollainen leveys haukkaa ihan tuntuvasti tonttimaata, joten muutosta parempaan saa perustella aika huolellisesti.

Tietysti voidaan esittää, ettei tarvittaisi lainkaan keskikoroketta. Silloin otetaan kantaa jalankulkijoiden mahdollisuuksiin ylittää katu ja liikenneturvallisuuteen. Liikenneturvallisuuden kanssa ei ainakaan kannattane lähteä kilpasille priorisoinnin suhteen.

Jos hyväksytään keskikoroke keskelle, voidaan kai raitiotietä leventää sen verran, että autot eivät ole tiellä. Itse asiassa minusta näyttää siltä, että Jätkäsaaressa pääasiassa olisikin näin jo nyt. Jos ei ole, tarvittava lisäleveys on kymmeniä senttejä eikä metrejä. Sen verran saattaa löytyä kadun kokonaisleveyttä muuttamatta. Jos pitää muuttaa, niin muutos on ainakin pieni.

----------


## 339-DF

> Priorisointikysymys lienee siis voidaanko raitiotien takia leventää katua itse raitiotien leveys + 2 keskikoroketta.


Minusta tähän on hyvin selkeä vastaus: jos uudesta alueesta vastaava suunnittelija haluaa sinne raitiotien tai jos joku hänen yläpuolellaan määrää sen sinne tekemään, niin sitten hän suunnittelee alueen siten, että raitiotiestä tulee hyvä. Eli joko katua levennetään raitiotien takia juuri niin paljon kuin on tarvis, tai sitten ei tehdä sitä raitiotietä.

Mutta ongelma on se, ettei suunnittelija tiedä, millainen hyvä raitiotie on eikä kukaan ole sitä hänelle kertonut. Jos suunnittelija on käyttänyt apunaan nykyisiä mittoja, niin niistä ei paljon ole apua ollut (kuten lopputuloksestakin nähdään). Voi hyvin olla, että suunnittelija on ihan vilpittömästi kuvitellut tekevänsä hyvää raitiotietä.




> Ilman raitiotietä katu lienee sen verran kapea, ettei tarvita keskikorokkeitakaan. [...] Tietysti voidaan esittää, ettei tarvittaisi lainkaan keskikoroketta. Silloin otetaan kantaa jalankulkijoiden mahdollisuuksiin ylittää katu ja liikenneturvallisuuteen.


Onko näistä 1980-luvulla muotiin tulleista keskikorokkeista olemassa jonkinlainen ohjeistus, peräti normitus? Jos, niin millainen? Onko se sidottu puhtaasti vain kadun leveyteen? Jos on, niin pöljä suositus sekin.

Tyynenmerenkadullahan on yksi autokaista suuntaansa ja keskellä leveä raitiotiealue. Raitiotiealue, vaikka siinä olisi viiden minuutinkin vuoroväli suuntaansa, muodostaa hitaammallekin liikkujalle ihan hyvä puoilmatkansaaren, joka ei muodosta terveellä järjellä ajateltuna liikenneturvallisuusriskiä. Jos päinvastaisesta on tutkimustietoa, voin myöntää olleeni väärässä mutta kovin epätodennäköisenä sitä pitäisin.

Manskullahan on keskikorokkeettomia valo-ohjaamattomia suojateitä, joilla rv-kaista voi tarvittaessa toimia tällaisena puolimatkansaarena. Turvallisuusmielessä niitä ei voi kuitenkaan verrata Tyynenmerenkatuun, sillä Manskulla ylitetään ensin kaksi autokaistaa ja rv-liikennettä on Jätkään verrattuna monin verroin enemmän, jolloin se keskisaareke ei muodostu rauhalliseksi välitilaksi. Manskun mahdollisiin kokemuksiin ei siis tässä kannata vedota.

Tukholmankadulla otettiin korotuksen yhteydessä yksi keskisaareke pois. Onko jalankulkuonnettomuuksien määrä sen vuoksi lisääntynyt ko. risteyksessä?

----------


## sub

Liikenneturvallisuus - termi, jonka väärinkäyttö on johtanut, johtaa ja tulee johtamaan a) kustannustehottomiin b) toimimattomiin joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin. Käsite jota vastaan ei voi vasta-argumentoida leimaantumatta "tappajaksi".

----------


## 339-DF

> Liikenneturvallisuus - termi, jonka väärinkäyttö on johtanut, johtaa ja tulee johtamaan a) kustannustehottomiin b) toimimattomiin joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin. Käsite jota vastaan ei voi vasta-argumentoida leimaantumatta "tappajaksi".


Joo, se on yksi näistä tekosyistä, joiden taakse virkamies voi piiloutua, vrt mitä kirjoitettiin näistä "mitä tarkoittaa virkamiehen ei". Tuskin näistä keskikorokkeiden liikenneturvallisuutta parantavista vaikutuksista Tyynenmerenkadun kaltaisessa tilanteessa mitään tutkimus- tai tilastotietoa on.

Liikenneturvallisuus sinänsä on tärkeä asia, ei kai sitä kukaan kiistä. Mutta sitä ei pitäisi valjastaa keppihevoseksi turhaan. Reaalisuunnittelussahan todellisella liikenneturvallisuudella ei useinkaan ole merkitystä, esim. Mannerheimintielle on luonnosteltu vastikään liikennejärjestelyt, jotka ovat hengenvaaralliset sekä jalankulkijoille että pyöräilijöille.

Välimerenkadulla muuten, Jätkäsaaressa sekin, on yksi kaksimetrinen keskikoroke kiskojen välissä ja kiskot samalla tavalla aivan liian lähellä autokaistoja. Esitin aikanaan, että olisi näiden sijaan tehty kaksi yksimetristä keskikoroketta, kiskojen molemmin puolin. Sehän olisi turvallisempaa. Mutta ei käynyt, kun yksimetriselle korokkeelle ei mahdu polkupyörää. Kysymys: mahtuuko polkupyörä paremmin Tyynenmerenkadun noin yksimetriselle korokkeelle?  :Wink: 

Eli selityksiä on yhtä monta kuin on selittäjääkin. Pääasia on kuitenkin se, että mitään ei haluta muuttaa.

----------


## ultrix

> kun yksimetriselle korokkeelle ei mahdu polkupyörää.


Ja miksi tarvitsisikaan mahtua, kun kyseessä on kuitenkin *ajoneuvo*, jolla on tarkoitus ajaa eikä taiteilla keskikorokkeiden välissä.  :Smile:

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Välimerenkadulla muuten, Jätkäsaaressa sekin, on yksi kaksimetrinen keskikoroke kiskojen välissä ja kiskot samalla tavalla aivan liian lähellä autokaistoja. Esitin aikanaan, että olisi näiden sijaan tehty kaksi yksimetristä keskikoroketta, kiskojen molemmin puolin. Sehän olisi turvallisempaa. Mutta ei käynyt, kun yksimetriselle korokkeelle ei mahdu polkupyörää. Kysymys: mahtuuko polkupyörä paremmin Tyynenmerenkadun noin yksimetriselle korokkeelle?


Keskikorokkeita ei minusta pitäisi enää tämän taannoisen/osittain vielä käynnissä olevan pyöräilyn suunniteluperiaatteiden muutosten vuoksi mitoittaa polkupyörien tarpeiden mukaan. Koska niiden liikkumisnopeus on jalankulkijoita suurempi ja ne pitäisi joka tapauksessa erotella jalankulkijoista.

Sen sijaan lastenvaunut ja pyörätuolit säilyvät edelleen mitoituskriteerinä keskikorokkeille. Näiden osalta metrikin voisi riittää, mutta puolitoista ainakin. Vähemmän kuitenkin kuin se 2,00 metriä, joka nykyisissä suunnitteluohjeissa määritellään keskikorokkeen minimimitaksi.

Esimerkkinä kaksostenvaunut ja sähköpyörätuolin, joista katsoin näiden mittojen suuruusluokan:

Lastenvaunut

Sähköpyörätuolit

Keskikorokkeiden leveyden määrittävä suunnitteluohje Suomessa löytyy täältä jostain, linkitän sen tänne kunhan taas löydän sen. Suositusarvo keskikorokkeen leveydeksi on kuitenkin 2,5 m ja minimiarvo 2,0 m. Ja kyseisessä ohjeessa mainitaan erikseen polkupyörät mitoituskriteerinä.

----------


## LateZ

> Ja miksi tarvitsisikaan mahtua, kun kyseessä on kuitenkin *ajoneuvo*, jolla on tarkoitus ajaa eikä taiteilla keskikorokkeiden välissä.


Siksi, koska vaikkapa pienten lasten kanssa liikkuvat pyöräilijät ovat osan matkaa jalankulkijoita. Pesue saatellaan taluttaen tien yli, on sitten tarve saada pyörä sinne keskikorokkeelle. Samoin vanhempi väki pyöräilee usein selkeässä liikenneympäristössä, mutta kun ei pää oikein käänny ja muutenkin liikkuminen on kankeaa, muututaan pyörää taluttaviksi jalankulkijoiksi hankalissa paikoissa.

Nämä ovat hyvänä esimerkkinä niistä samoista ryhmistä, jotka hitaampina liikkujina erityisesti tarvitsevat noita keskikorokkeita ja jotka haluavat varman pääsyn tien yli vaikka vähän pitempään odottaenkin (ja jotka eivät koskaan ylitä nelikaistaista katua siitä, missä korokkeeton suojatie ylittää kadun ilman valoja). No joo, saa sen pyörän vähän vinottain alle kahden metrin tilaankin.

----------


## teme

> Onko tilaa toisaalta ollut? Oikeassa ratkaisussahan keskikorokkeiden pitäisi olla raitiotien kahta puolta eli tilaa tarvittaisiin 2-2,5 metriä lisää. Priorisointikysymys lienee siis voidaanko raitiotien takia leventää katua itse raitiotien leveys + 2 keskikoroketta. Ilman raitiotietä katu lienee sen verran kapea, ettei tarvita keskikorokkeitakaan. Tuollainen leveys haukkaa ihan tuntuvasti tonttimaata, joten muutosta parempaan saa perustella aika huolellisesti.


Kun mä rutisen Junonkadusta, niin mulla sanottiin että keskikoroke on normin mukaan metrin jos se on samaan suuntaan menevien kaistojen välissä ja kaksi metriä jos eri suuntaan menevien. Eli tolta pohjalta ei eroa, tosin Jätkän korokkeet eivät ole kahta metriä.

Käytännössä minusta niin että autokaista on suojatien kohdalla kapeampi, mikä parantaa liikenneturvallisuutta hidastamalla autoliikennettä suojatien kohdalla.

----------


## petteri

> Liikenneturvallisuus - termi, jonka väärinkäyttö on johtanut, johtaa ja tulee johtamaan a) kustannustehottomiin b) toimimattomiin joukkoliikenneratkaisuihin. Käsite jota vastaan ei voi vasta-argumentoida leimaantumatta "tappajaksi".


Totta. Turvallisuuskortti on sopivissa tilanteissa murhaavan tehokas. Tällä foorumilla tuo valttikortti on hervottomassa käytössä automaattimetroketjussa ja kyllähän se minunkin ratikkapoliittiseen arsenaaliini kuuluu. Kuolemanvaaralla pelottelemalla saa aikaan tappavan tehokkaita iskuja. 

Jos harrastaa tiukempaa poliittista keskustelua, turvallisuusmiinaan astumista kannattaa todella välttää. Monessa tilanteessa harkitsematon turvallisuusasioiden vähättely on sama kuin pudottaisi suojauksen raskaan sarjan kehässä. Voi vaan toivoa, ettei tyrmäysiskua tule. 

Millaisia aitoja tai epäaitoja turvallisuusperusteita on olemassa? Miten erilaisia turvallisuusväitteitä kannattaa käsitellä?

----------


## teme

> Totta. Turvallisuuskortti on sopivissa tilanteissa murhaavan tehokas. Tällä foorumilla tuo valttikortti on hervottomassa käytössä automaattimetroketjussa ja kyllähän se minunkin ratikkapoliittiseen arsenaaliini kuuluu. Kuolemanvaaralla pelottelemalla saa aikaan tappavan tehokkaita iskuja. 
> 
> Jos harrastaa tiukempaa poliittista keskustelua, turvallisuusmiinaan astumista kannattaa todella välttää. Monessa tilanteessa harkitsematon turvallisuusasioiden vähättely on sama kuin pudottaisi suojauksen raskaan sarjan kehässä. Voi vaan toivoa, ettei tyrmäysiskua tule. 
> 
> Millaisia aitoja tai epäaitoja turvallisuusperusteita on olemassa? Miten erilaisia turvallisuusväitteitä kannattaa käsitellä?


Ihmiset on keskimäärin ja tutkitusti täysin sekopäisiä turvallisuusasioissa, tarkemmin yliarvoivat rajusti etäisiä epätodennäköisiä riskejä (esim. pahis sieppaa lapsesi) ja aliarvioivat arkisia ja siten todennäköisiä (esim. lapsesi teloo itsensä kaatuessaan hiekoittamattomalla pihalla). Eli reaaliretorisesti ja -polittisesti järkevä lähestymistapa on nimenomaan vähätellä riskejä ja harjoittaa muuta mielenrauhan tuottamista.

Mutta noin asiallisesti, metro on vähän eri asia. Siellä on olennaisin osin kyse suuronnettomuusriskistä, käytännössä tulipalo. Noissa on se ongelma että normaali riskinhallintametodologia ei oikein toimi, pienien todennäköisyyksien arvioiminen edes sinne päin on hyvin vaikeaa. Suuronnettomuuksissa yleensä tapahtuu jotain mitä ei pitänyt voida tapahtua, kyse on ns. mustista joutsenista. Minkä takia vaikkapa maanalaisesten tilojen poistumisteihin panostaminen on minusta ihan perustelua vaikka tilastollinen kustannus per säästetty ihmishenki on eri dekadilla kuin esimerkiksi liukkaudentorjunnassa.

Katuliikenteessä on se perusdilemma että pelko on terveellistä, eli jos tehdään rakenteellisesti turvallisempi ympäristö niin tarkkaivaisuus laskee. Toisaalta sitten taas tavoite olisi tehdä kaupunkia jossa on mukava liikkua, mihin kyllä sisältyy perushuolettomuus. Tätä sitten tasapainotellaan tai ei.

Ratikoiden kanssa minusta niinkin, että jalankulkureitit pyritään ohjaamaan pysäkkien kautta, koska niillä ratikka hidastaa ja pysähtyy muutenkin. Ja sitten taas toisaalta pysäkkien välillä voisi kyllä olla jopa puomeja, esim. Mäkelänkatu. Tämänkin takia se pysäkkivälin pidentäminen ei ole mikään hopealuoti, jos joka tapauksessa joutuu pysähtymään jalankulkijavaloihin, niin eikö nyt kannattaisi saman tien ottaa matkustajia kyytiin?

----------


## 339-DF

> Monessa tilanteessa harkitsematon turvallisuusasioiden vähättely on sama kuin pudottaisi suojauksen raskaan sarjan kehässä.


Miten sä koet tämän Tyynenmerenkadun? Ovatko ne keskikorokkeet siellä oleellisia liikenne/jalankulkuonnettomuuksien vähentämisessä?

----------


## petteri

> Katuliikenteessä on se perusdilemma että pelko on terveellistä, eli jos tehdään rakenteellisesti turvallisempi ympäristö niin tarkkaivaisuus laskee. Toisaalta sitten taas tavoite olisi tehdä kaupunkia jossa on mukava liikkua, mihin kyllä sisältyy perushuolettomuus. Tätä sitten tasapainotellaan tai ei.


Katuliikenteessä on myöskin toinen puoli eli onnettomuuden seuraukset. Kun tyypilinen henkilöauto töytäisee jalankulkijaa nopeudella 20 km/h, usein paikkaillaan ruhjeita terveyskeskuksessa. Jos tylppäkeulainen ratikka törmää jalankulkijaan nopeudella 60 km/h voidaan arpoa viedäänkö uhri ambulanssilla Töölöön teholle vai suoraan mustalla autolla krematoriolle tuhkattavaksi. Eli seuraukset ovat toinen tekijä, jonka kanssa tasapainoillaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Heh. Tyypillisempää taitaa stadissa olla, että spora on se jonka nopeus on 20 ja auto se, jonka nopeus on 60.

----------


## petteri

> Miten sä koet tämän Tyynenmerenkadun? Ovatko ne keskikorokkeet siellä oleellisia liikenne/jalankulkuonnettomuuksien vähentämisessä?


En osaa tällä hetkellä vastata tuohon kysymykseen. Pitää mennä katsomaan tuota paikkaa tuolla ajatuksella. Nyt vaan tuo ympäristö on vielä aika erilainen kuin sitten kun ympäristö on rakennettu eli siihen pitäisi pystyä kuvittelemaan talot, niiden asukkaat ja liikennekin.

----------


## late-

> Heh. Tyypillisempää taitaa stadissa olla, että spora on se jonka nopeus on 20 ja auto se, jonka nopeus on 60.


Ratikan osuma pienelläkin nopeudella on tosin vaarallinen. Liike-energia on 0,5 * mv^2. Nopeus menee toki toiseen potenssiin, mutta massaa ratikalla on kuitenkin dekadin verran enemmän kuin henkilöautoilla. Meidän ratikoissamme on myös puskuri niin korkealla, että jalankulkijoilla on taipumusta lentää pää edellä maahan. Uudessa vaunussa tälle on ilmeisesti yritetty tehdä jotain. 

Ei tämä silti tarkoita, että ratikoiden pitäisi ajaa aina erityisen hitaasti. Pitää vain suunnitella liikenneympäristö niin, ettei törmäyksiä helposti tule. Saarekkeilla voi olla tässä osansa, mutta niitäkään ei kaikkialla tarvita. Varsinkaan, jos lähellä on ylitysmahdollisuus pysäkin kautta tai valo-ohjattu ylityspaikka. Kokonaisuus pitää silloin suunnitella niin, että tärkeimmät jalankulkuyhteydet ja erityisesti mahdollisimman monet koulumatkat kulkevat näitä reittejä.

Ratikoiden ja jalankulkijoiden törmäykset taitavat muuten painottua pysäkkien yhteyteen. Kiirehditään yhteen ratikkaan eikä huomata toista. Jalankulkijoiden liikuttuneella tilalla tai nuorella iällä on usein osuutta asiaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ratikan osuma pienelläkin nopeudella on tosin vaarallinen. Liike-energia on 0,5 * mv^2. Nopeus menee toki toiseen potenssiin, mutta massaa ratikalla on kuitenkin dekadin verran enemmän kuin henkilöautoilla.


Eipä ratikan ja auton massojen erolla ole merkitystä sille, miten ihmiselle käy, kun jompi kumpi ihmiseen osuu. Kumpikin on niin raskas suhteessa ihmiseen, ettei ihmisen kohtaamisella ole mitään merkitystä sille, minkälaisen vauhdin törmäys ihmiseen antaa. Olennaisempaa on esim. se, että jos riskikohdassa on nopeusrajoitus, raitiovaunu noudattaa nopeusrajoitusta mutta auto yleensä ei.

Ylipäätään raitiovaunu ei ole kaupunkiliikenteen riskitekijä, vaan autot. Autot ovat riskitekijä jo pelkästään siksi, että niitä on niin paljon, mutta myös siksi, että niiden käyttäytyminen on ennakoimatonta ja epäluotettavaa. Autojen riskivaikutusta korostaa vielä se, että liikenten sujuvuuden nimissä pyritään kaikkialla järjestämään autoille mahdollisimman vapaa liikkuminen, jonka olennainen osa on eristäminen muusta liikenteestä. Tätä tosin nimitetään liikenneturvallisuudeksi, vaikka vaikutus on liikenneturvallisuutta vähentävä.

Liikenneturvallisuus vähenee eristämisellä siksi, että autoilun sujuvuus tarkoittaa autojen nopeuden nousua ja liikenneympäristön nopeuserojen kasvua. Kumpikin lisää riskiä sekä onnettomuuksien seurauksia. Nämä haitat kasvavat, vaikka liikenteen suorituskyky ei paranekaan. Eli vaikka autolla tehty matka kestää yhtä kauan sujuvana tai sujumattomana, riski ja seuraukset ovat suuremmat sellaisessa liikenteessä, jossa pyrähdetään suurella hetkellisellä nopeudella seisomaan ja jonottamaan seuraavaan risteykseen tai muuhun viivytykseen, joita ei kortteleista rakentuvassa kaupungissa voi välttää.

Haluaisin nähdä Helsingissä nykyaikaista liikenneympäristön suunnittelua, jossa autoilijan ympäristö ohjaa autoilijaa turvalliseen ajotapaan. Suorat ja leveät kadut sekä liikennevalojen vihreät aallot eivät ole psykologisesti turvalliseen vaan vaaralliseen ajotapaan ohjaavia. Autoilija hiljentää vauhtiaa, kun hänellä on ahdasta ja ajaminen edellyttää ympäristön havainnointia ja huomioon ottamista. Valottomissa risteyksissä ollaan varovaisia, valo-ohjatuissa ei olla edes silloin, kun paahdetaan läpi vanhoilla vihreillä.

Nyt on tilanne niin, että vain raitiovaunuille on turvalliseen ajotapaan ohjaava ympäristö. Eli raitiovaunua on pakko ajaa kaikkialla hitaasti, koska on riski eteen tai liian lähelle poukkoilevista autoista ja on jatkuvasti mutkia ja kaarteita, suorallakin kadulla. Tämä on kuitenkin turhaa, koska vaikka raitiovaunun liikkuminen olisi sujuvaa, siitä ei kuitenkaan olisi turvallisuusriskiä, koska ratikat eivät törmäile toisiinsa eikä keskellä pääkatuja ole jalankulkijoita.

Tyynenmerenkadusta totean, että minua ei vakuuta selitykset siitä, miksi se on ollut pakko tehdä kuten on. Jos katualuetta halutaan säästää mahdollisimman paljon tonttimaaksi, se tehdään vähentämällä autoilun ja katualan tarvetta, ei haittaamalla joukkoliikenteen kykyä palvella tontteja. Tyynenmerenkadun molemmin päin on pysäkit, joissa on laiturit kaksoisraiteen reunoilla. Jos katuleveyteen mahtuvat pysäkit, miten siihen ei voi mahtua korokkeet? Itäpäässä näyttä olevan katualueessa levennys pysäkin kohdalla. Mutta se ei riitä selitykseksi. Eivät korokkeetkaan ole koko Tyynenmerenkadun matkalla. Ja on muitakin ratkaisuja kuin 2 metriä leveä koroke, kuten autokaistan poikki ulottuva koroke, joka hillitsee autokaistan kilvanajoa ja lisää yleistä liikenneturvallisuutta.

Kun katsoo Tyynenmerenkatua Vekkokaupan kattotasanteelta, näkee suunnittelun hölmöyden selkeästi. Arvokkaaksi sanottua katupinta-alaa hukataan tuhansia neliömetrejä muutaman kymmenen neliön yhteenlasketun korokealan vuoksi. Ei näytä katuala todellakaan arvokkaalta siitä katselukulmasta.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ratikan osuma pienelläkin nopeudella on tosin vaarallinen. Liike-energia on 0,5 * mv^2. Nopeus menee toki toiseen potenssiin, mutta massaa ratikalla on kuitenkin dekadin verran enemmän kuin henkilöautoilla.


Onko sillä massalla oikeasti jotain merkitystä, kun molemmissa se on kävelijään verrattuna moninkertainen. Eihän se liikenneväline sitä koko liike-energiaansa kävelijään välitä eikä kävelijä törmäystilanteessa sitä törmääjää hidasta kuin marginaalisesti. Kävelijä vain saa kovan iskun, kun joutuu kiihtymään siihen törmääjän nopeuteen, so. lentää.

Edit: Ah, ninja'd by Antero.

----------


## petteri

Liike-energialla tuskin on paljon merkitystä, mutta kulkuvälineen keulan muodolla on. Tylppäkeulaiset liikennevälineet, kuten ratikka tai bussi muodostavat jalankulkijoille suuremman uhan kuin henkilöauto.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 8:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:41 ----------

Muutamissa edellisissä viesteissä käsiteltiin ratikkaliikenteen turvallisuusseikkoja. Siitä kontekstista kannattaisi minusta pitää erossa idealistinen poliittinen retoriikka, jossa halutaan vakuuttaa, ettei ratikka ole riskitekijä tai turvallisuusriski. Riski on nolla vain jos kukaan ei ratikoista kuole tai loukkaannu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:41 ----------




> Liike-energialla tuskin on paljon merkitystä, mutta kulkuvälineen keulan muodolla on. Tylppäkeulaiset liikennevälineet, kuten ratikka tai bussi muodostavat jalankulkijoille suuremman uhan kuin henkilöauto.


Kirjoitinpa sekavasti. Liike-energialla eli ajoneuvon nopeudella on törmäyksessä jalankulkijaan hyvin paljon merkitystä, niin kuin myös keulan muodolla. Ajoneuvon painolla taas ei ole paljonkaan merkitystä, silloin kun ajoneuvo on paljon jalankulkijaa painavampi, kuten ratikka, bussi tai henkilöauto.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Liike-energialla tuskin on paljon merkitystä, mutta kulkuvälineen keulan muodolla on. Tylppäkeulaiset liikennevälineet, kuten ratikka tai bussi muodostavat jalankulkijoille suuremman uhan kuin henkilöauto.


Muistan sinun kertoneen käyneesi mm. Pariisissa ja ajaneesi siellä ratikoilla. Oletko valehdellut käynnistäsi, eikö muisti pelaa vai onko sinulla näkövamma joka estää näkemästä vaunun keulan muodon? Jos näkö tomii, voit katsoa pariisilaisten vaunujen kuvia tästä.

Me, jotka olemme ammattimme, opintojemme tai yleissivistyksemme kautta perillä joukkoliikenteestä, tiedämme, että jo muutaman vuosikymmenen ajan raitiovaunujen muotoilulta on edellytetty, että keulan tulee suistaa edessä oleva ihminen sivuun mahdollisimman vähin vammoin. Samanlainen muotoiluperiaate on omaksuttu autoihinkin. Se ei kuitenkaan ole muuttanut sitä tilastoista nähtävää totuutta, että auto on edelleen jalankulkijalle moninkertainen riski raitiovaunuihin nähden. Syynä esimerkiksi se, että töytäisy sivuun auton kaksinkertaisella nopeudella tuottaa nelinkertaisen törmäysenergian ihmisen törmäykselle siihen, mihin se auto hänet töytäisee.




> Kirjoitinpa sekavasti. Liike-energialla eli ajoneuvon nopeudella...





> Liike-energia on 0,5 * mv^2. Nopeus menee toki toiseen potenssiin...


Kuten Laten viestiinsä kirjoittamasta matemaattisesta lausekkeesta näki, liike-energia ei ole sama asia kuin ajoneuvon nopeus, vaan liike-energia on ajoneuvon massan ja nopeuden neliön tulo. Mutta tietenkin on hankalaa, kun en tiedä, osaatko lukea matemaattisia merkintöjä ja ymmärrätkö edes tätä sanallista selitystä, joka edelleen sisältää matemaattisia termejä. Tämä johtuu siitä, että et ole esitellyt itseäsi kuten sivistyneillä ihmisillä on tapana, jotta keskustelu on sujuvaa kun osapuolet tietävät, minkälaista kieltä kukin ymmärtää.




> Muutamissa edellisissä viesteissä käsiteltiin ratikkaliikenteen turvallisuusseikkoja. Siitä kontekstista kannattaisi minusta pitää erossa idealistinen poliittinen retoriikka, jossa halutaan vakuuttaa, ettei ratikka ole riskitekijä tai turvallisuusriski. Riski on nolla vain jos kukaan ei ratikoista kuole tai loukkaannu.


Pitikö sinun aloittaa tämä taas. Saat pitää yllä olevaa provosoitumisena, jos se tuntuu hyvältä. Oikaisen kuitenkin virheitäsi, ettei jollekin vähemmän asioita tuntevalle lukijalle jää harhakuva, että asiat olisivat kuten kirjoitat. Ylläpitohan on painottanut sitä, että tämä on harrastajafoorumi. Siten täällä on paljon lukijoita, joiden oma tietämys ja osaaminen eivät riitä ymmärtämään, mikä on totta ja mikä ei. Tunnettuna henkilönä minulla ei ole varaa julkiseen valehteluun, mutta tuntematon voi valehtelun vastuuttomuuteen valitettavasti alentua.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Kerroin tuossa juuri muutama viesti sitten turvallisuusmiinoista. Todella hienoa, että Antero toimii tässä mallioppilaana, miten ajetaan käy kun ajaa keskelle turvallisuusmiinakenttää. 

-----------------------------------------------




> Muistan sinun kertoneen käyneesi mm. Pariisissa ja ajaneesi siellä ratikoilla. Oletko valehdellut käynnistäsi, eikö muisti pelaa vai onko sinulla näkövamma joka estää näkemästä vaunun keulan muodon? Jos näkö tomii, voit katsoa pariisilaisten vaunujen kuvia tästä


Noissa kuvissa näkyy ratikka, jonka aiheuttama kallovamma voi estää ketä vaan ymmärtämästä, miten uhrin pää osuu tuollaisen tylppäpäisen ratikan iskemänä katuun.




> Me, jotka olemme ammattimme, opintojemme tai yleissivistyksemme kautta perillä joukkoliikenteestä, tiedämme, että jo muutaman vuosikymmenen ajan raitiovaunujen muotoilulta on edellytetty, että keulan tulee suistaa edessä oleva ihminen sivuun mahdollisimman vähin vammoin. Samanlainen muotoiluperiaate on omaksuttu autoihinkin. [/URL]


Ikävä kyllä tuota muotoiluperiaatetta ei ole pystytty menestyksellä toteuttamaan raitiovaunuihin, vaan ne ovat yhä lähes yhtä tappavia kuin vuosikymmeniä sitten. Henkilöautoissa on erilaiset keulat, jotka toimivat paremmin.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ikävä kyllä tuota muotoiluperiaatetta ei ole pystytty menestyksellä toteuttamaan raitiovaunuihin, vaan ne ovat yhä lähes yhtä tappavia kuin vuosikymmeniä sitten. Henkilöautoissa on erilaiset keulat, jotka toimivat paremmin.


Sinulla on varmasti tähän joku hyvä lähde, kun näin vakuuttavasti kirjoitat. Minä olen antanut itselleni kertoa, että auton puskurin kaatama ihminen löisi päänsä tuulilasiin auton nopeutta kovemmalla vauhdilla.

----------


## mv

Olisiko mitenkään mahdollista, että tämä ketju käsittelisi Jätkäsaaren raitiotietä eikä keskinäisiä selkäänpuukotuksia tai juupas-eipäs -vääntöjä siitä kuka kukin on? Kiitos.

----------


## petteri

> Sinulla on varmasti tähän joku hyvä lähde, kun näin vakuuttavasti kirjoitat. Minä olen antanut itselleni kertoa, että auton puskurin kaatama ihminen löisi päänsä tuulilasiin auton nopeutta kovemmalla vauhdilla.


Siitä, että lättäkeulaiset ajoneuvot aiheuttavat enemmän vakavia vammoja kuin henkilöautot löytyy esimerkiksi tämä tutkimus:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12935445

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:57 ----------




> Olisiko mitenkään mahdollista, että tämä ketju käsittelisi Jätkäsaaren raitiotietä eikä keskinäisiä selkäänpuukotuksia tai juupas-eipäs -vääntöjä siitä kuka kukin on? Kiitos.


Hyvä kommentti. Vaikuttaa todellakin siltä, että Antero-Petteri väännössä kummatkin riitapukarit käyvät nyt niin kuumana, että järki katoaa alta aikayksikön. Pitäisiköhän moderaattorin varoittaa molempia rähinöitsijöitä?  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hyvä kommentti. Vaikuttaa todellakin siltä, että Antero-Petteri väännössä kummatkin riitapukarit käyvät nyt niin kuumana, että järki katoaa alta aikayksikön. Pitäisiköhän moderaattorin varoittaa molempia rähinöitsijöitä?


Sopikaa millä nakkikiskalla näette, kun on oikein lauantai-iltakin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sopikaa millä nakkikiskalla näette, kun on oikein lauantai-iltakin.


Aseman Wurstilla tietenkin!  :Wink:

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kerroin tuossa juuri muutama viesti sitten turvallisuusmiinoista. Todella hienoa, että Antero toimii tässä mallioppilaana, miten ajetaan käy kun ajaa keskelle turvallisuusmiinakenttää.


Jos "raitioliikennekaupungissa" sattuisi viisi ihmisen ja raitiovaunun törmäystä vuodessa ja "auto- ja bussikaupungissa" 20 auton/bussin ja jalankulkijan törmäystä vuodessa, kumpi olisi sinun mielestä ns. turvallisempi kaupunki? Ja millä peusteella tekisit valintasi?

Ei minullakaan tähän ehdotonta vastausta ole. Mutta minusta "keskivakavien", eli luunmurtumia jne. aiheuttavien onnettomuuksien suuri määrä kertoo aika paljon kyseisen alueen vaarallisuudesta. Vakavia onnettomuuksia kun joka tapauksessa sattuu (jopa koneille) silloin tällöin, ja taas lievempiäkin onnettomuuksia sattuu niin kauan, kuin keskustelemme ihmisistä...

----------


## petteri

> Jos "raitioliikennekaupungissa" sattuisi viisi ihmisen ja raitiovaunun törmäystä vuodessa ja "auto- ja bussikaupungissa" 20 auton/bussin ja jalankulkijan törmäystä vuodessa, kumpi olisi sinun mielestä ns. turvallisempi kaupunki? Ja millä peusteella tekisit valintasi?
> 
> Ei minullakaan tähän ehdotonta vastausta ole. Mutta minusta "keskivakavien", eli luunmurtumia jne. aiheuttavien onnettomuuksien suuri määrä kertoo aika paljon kyseisen alueen vaarallisuudesta. Vakavia onnettomuuksia kun joka tapauksessa sattuu (jopa koneille) silloin tällöin, ja taas lievempiäkin onnettomuuksia sattuu niin kauan, kuin keskustelemme ihmisistä...


Hyvin iskevä pointti lauantai-iltana Nakkiputkalta. Minullakaan ei ole tuohon ehdotonta kantaa tai ainakaan vielä edes kunnon vastausta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Siitä, että lättäkeulaiset ajoneuvot aiheuttavat enemmän vakavia vammoja kuin henkilöautot löytyy esimerkiksi tämä tutkimus:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12935445


Lättäkeulaisia on tutkittu huimaavat 33 tapausta ja kuonollisia suorastaan päättömät 68. Lisäksi ainakaan tiivistelmästä ei edes käy ilmi, että lättänokkaiset aiheuttaisivat enemmän vakavia vammoja. Sinulla kun ilmeisesti on koko artikkeli käytettävissäsi, voinet kertoa enemmän. Tiivistelmän perusteella voi sanoa, että lättänokkaiset ja kuonolliset kulkupelit aiheuttavat erilaisia vammoja, mutta vammojen vakavuudesta tiivistelmä ei mainitse mitään. Päävammojen syntymekanismin ilmoitetaan olevan erilainen, mutta määrän sanotaan olevan samanlainen (vakavuudesta ei mainita). Kaiken huipuksi tiivistelmässä ei sanota mitään raitiovaunuista ja henkilöautoista, eli ei voi päätellä kumpaan ryhmään esimerkiksi Helsingin uusi kuonollinen raitiovaunu kuuluisi. Se siitä raitiovaunujen tappavuudesta, ainakin tämän tiivistelmän perusteella.

----------


## late-

> Me, jotka olemme ammattimme, opintojemme tai yleissivistyksemme kautta perillä joukkoliikenteestä, tiedämme, että jo muutaman vuosikymmenen ajan raitiovaunujen muotoilulta on edellytetty, että keulan tulee suistaa edessä oleva ihminen sivuun mahdollisimman vähin vammoin.


Näin ratkaistua vaunua ei tosin Helsingistä löydy. Kuten sanoin: Meillä on vaunun puskuri niin korkealla, että se osuu jalankulkijaa lantion tienoille. Itsessään jo vaarallisen lantionmurtuman päälle jalankulkijalla on silloin taipumusta lentää pää edellä katuun raitiovaunun eteen. Ulkomailta löytyy uudehkoja vaunuja, joissa on hyvin matala keula. Silloin jalankulkijalta saadaan jalat alta ja ohjattua keulan kautta sivuun.

Lähteenä minulla on tähän tarjota ainoastaan Helsingissä tutkijalautakuntatyötä toistakymmentä vuotta tehnyt työtoverini.

----------


## petteri

> Lättäkeulaisia on tutkittu huimaavat 33 tapausta ja kuonollisia suorastaan päättömät 68. Lisäksi ainakaan tiivistelmästä ei edes käy ilmi, että lättänokkaiset aiheuttaisivat enemmän vakavia vammoja.


Tiivistelmässä kerrotaan, että lättänokkaiset aiheuttavat enemmän vammoja.

To clarify the difference between flat-front vehicles and bonnet-front vehicles with regard to the patterns and mechanisms of vehicle-induced pedestrian injuries, we investigated 101 cases of pedestrians who were struck by the front of a vehicle. There were 33 flat-front vehicle collision cases and 68 bonnet-front vehicle collision cases. The frequency of chest injuries in flat-front vehicle collisions (30.3%) was significantly higher than that in bonnet-front vehicle collisions (11.8%). Lower leg fractures were more common in bonnet-front vehicle collisions than in flat-front vehicle collisions. Although head injuries were common in both cases, the mechanisms of these injuries differed. *The pedestrians who were struck by flat-front vehicles tended to sustain more severe injuries at lower impact speeds.* All of these results stem from the difference in the front shape of the two types of vehicle. Pedestrians who are struck by the front of flat-front vehicles receive the impact force to the trunk, particularly the chest, at the initial impact and are thrown out forward after the impact, because the front of these vehicles is perpendicular to the road.




> Sinulla kun ilmeisesti on koko artikkeli käytettävissäsi, voinet kertoa enemmän.


Minäkin olen myös tuon tiivistelmän varassa. Ikävä kyllä tutkimukset eivät ole julkisessa netissä.




> Kaiken huipuksi tiivistelmässä ei sanota mitään raitiovaunuista ja henkilöautoista, eli ei voi päätellä kumpaan ryhmään esimerkiksi Helsingin uusi kuonollinen raitiovaunu kuuluisi. Se siitä raitiovaunujen tappavuudesta, ainakin tämän tiivistelmän perusteella.


Toki uusissa raitiovaunuissa pyritään ilman muuta aina vaan parempaan jalankulkijaturvaliisuuteen. Onhan henkilöautojenkin puolella tapahtunut huimaa kehitystä. Aika näyttää millainen keula uusissa vaunuissa lopulta on, mutta ainakin tällä hetkellä Helsingissä käytössä olevat vaunut ovat lättäkeulaisia ja ne ovat varmaan käytössä pitkään.

Minä olen esittänyt yhden lähteen ja late- viitannut kokeneen onnettomuustutkijan lausuntoihin. Jos nuo eivät vakuuta, toivoisin hyviä vastaperusteluita, jotka osoittavat nuo johtopäätökset vääriksi.

----------


## Albert

> Näin ratkaistua vaunua ei tosin Helsingistä löydy. Kuten sanoin: Meillä on vaunun puskuri niin korkealla, että se osuu jalankulkijaa lantion tienoille.





> Keulan alaosan muodosta johtuen jalankulkija ei törmäyksessä kaadu vaunun alle, vaan horjahtaa puskurin päälle.


Ehkä tämä toimii näin? Ja Helsingissähän ratikan ajonopeus on kuitenkin hyvin alhainen.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Jos "raitioliikennekaupungissa" sattuisi viisi ihmisen ja raitiovaunun törmäystä vuodessa ja "auto- ja bussikaupungissa" 20 auton/bussin ja jalankulkijan törmäystä vuodessa, kumpi olisi sinun mielestä ns. turvallisempi kaupunki? Ja millä peusteella tekisit valintasi?
> 
> Ei minullakaan tähän ehdotonta vastausta ole. Mutta minusta "keskivakavien", eli luunmurtumia jne. aiheuttavien onnettomuuksien suuri määrä kertoo aika paljon kyseisen alueen vaarallisuudesta. Vakavia onnettomuuksia kun joka tapauksessa sattuu (jopa koneille) silloin tällöin, ja taas lievempiäkin onnettomuuksia sattuu niin kauan, kuin keskustelemme ihmisistä...


Eikös hyvin suunniteltu ratikkaliikenne voi houkutella ihmisiä jättämään autonsa kotiin ja nousemaan sen sijaan ratikan kyytiin. Ratikoistakin aiheutuu oma turvallisuusriskinsä, mutta jos niiden tarjoamat yhteydet onnistuisivat houkuttelemaan tarpeeksi monta ihmistä jättämään autonsa kotiin niin yllättäen liikenneturvallisuus kokonaisuudessaan voikin parantua, sillä runsaasta autoliikenteestä vasta riskejä koituukin. Autoliikenne jakautuu nimittäin paljon suuremmalle määrälle katuja ja kujia kuin ratikkaliikenne. Mitä enemmän autolla kuljetaan, sitä enemmän autoliikennettä ja sen tuomia riskejä riittää myös niillä pikku sivukaduilla ja kujanpätkillä. Liikenneturvallisuutta ja yleistä viihtyvyyttä ajatellen mahdollisimman toimiva raideyhteys Jätkäsaaresta muuhun kaupunkiin on varmasti se paras vaihtoehto ja Jätkäsaaren tapauksessa se raideliikenne on ratikkaliikennettä.

----------


## Dakkus

Tuli tässä hieman brainstorm-meiningillä mieleen tällainen yksinkertainen ajatusmalli:
Autot ovat vaarallisempia kuin ratikat koska niitä on enemmän.
  -> autojen onnettomuuslukuja verratessa tulee huomioida, miten montaa autoa raitiovaunu/bussi vastaa.
    Jos Raitiovaunussa on 40 matkustajaa, se vastaa 32 henkilöautoa, kun henkilöauton matkustajamäärä on 1,25.
    -> Jos neljääkymmentä matkustajaa kuljettavan raitiovaunun riski aiheuttaa vakavia vammoja aikaansaava klari on vähemmän kuin 32 kertaa niin todennäköinen kuin auton, raitiovaunu on turvallisempi. Eli jos 40:ä matkustajaa kuljettava raitiovaunu aiheuttaa kolarin 31 kertaa todennäköisemmin kuin henkilöauto, raitiovaunu on liikenteessä turvallisempi kuin se, että raitiovaunua ei ole.

Raitiovaunun turvallisuus verrattuna bussin turvallisuuteen voidaan laskea raidekertoimen avulla. Jos samalla linjalla ja vuorovälillä raitiovaunussa on 40 matkustajaa ja bussissa 31 matkustajaa, bussin turvallisuutta tutkittaessa on otettava huomioon näiden kahdeksan henkilön autot, eli n. 7 autoa. Tuon suuruisella raidekertoimella bussin turvallisuus onkin siis bussin ja 7,2 henkilöauton yhteenlaskettu turvallisuus, jota sitten voidaan verrata raitiovaunun turvallisuuteen. Reaalimaailmassa on toki huomioitava myös vuorovälit, koska saman ihmismäärän kuljettamiseen tarvitaan busseilla tiheämpi vuoroväli kuin raitiovaunuilla.

Luvut kuten 40 ja 31 perustuvat puhtaasti omiin arvioihini, mistä seuraa että myös tuo kerroin 32 on hyvin epätarkka. Auton matkustajamäärän laskin 1,2:n sijaan 1,25:nä, koska tykkään tehdä laskelmistani mieluummin omaa ajatustani vastustavaan kuin hyödyttävään suuntaan virheellisiä. Tarkoitukseni tässä on tällä tuoda esiin konsepti ja kysyä, samalla mitä mieltä muut ovat asiasta. Todelliset luvut saadaan selville kun tiedetään raitiovaunun ja henkilöauton todellinen keskimääräinen matkustajamäärä kunakin tutkittavana kellonaikana.

Joka tapauksessa voitaneen todeta, että yksittäinen raitiovaunu saa aiheuttaa noin 20-45 kertaa niin paljon pahoja onnettomuuksia kuin yksittäinen henkilöauto ilman, että se olisi vielä henkilöautoa vaarallisempi liikenneväline(?)

----------


## petteri

Tuo ajattelumalli vaikuttaa hyvin mielenkiintoiselta. 

Mitä lukuja tuossa esittää kannattanee harkita. Jos lukijalle tai kuulijalle ei tule niin helposti mieleen kysymystä: "Liiotellaankohan tässä?", tuo väite on minusta jopa uskottavampi ja tehokkaampi. Viestinnässä uskottavuus on erittäin tärkeää.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tiivistelmässä kerrotaan, että lättänokkaiset aiheuttavat enemmän vammoja.
> 
> To clarify the difference between flat-front vehicles and bonnet-front vehicles with regard to the patterns and mechanisms of vehicle-induced pedestrian injuries, we investigated 101 cases of pedestrians who were struck by the front of a vehicle. There were 33 flat-front vehicle collision cases and 68 bonnet-front vehicle collision cases. The frequency of chest injuries in flat-front vehicle collisions (30.3%) was significantly higher than that in bonnet-front vehicle collisions (11.8%). Lower leg fractures were more common in bonnet-front vehicle collisions than in flat-front vehicle collisions. Although head injuries were common in both cases, the mechanisms of these injuries differed. *The pedestrians who were struck by flat-front vehicles tended to sustain more severe injuries at lower impact speeds.* All of these results stem from the difference in the front shape of the two types of vehicle. Pedestrians who are struck by the front of flat-front vehicles receive the impact force to the trunk, particularly the chest, at the initial impact and are thrown out forward after the impact, because the front of these vehicles is perpendicular to the road.


Tuo korostamasi lause kertoo, että jalankulkijat, joihin on törmännyt lättänokkainen kulkuneuvo, loukkaantuvat vakavammin pienemmissä nopeuksissa. Ei ole täysin selvää, mitä vakavammin - minulle esimerkiksi jäi kuva, että lättänokkaisen katuun hiljaisella nopeudella kaatama loukkaantuu helpommin vakavasti kuin lättänokkaisen vähän suuremmalla vauhdilla sivuun töytäisemä. Voin toki olla väärässäkin.




> Minäkin olen myös tuon tiivistelmän varassa. Ikävä kyllä tutkimukset eivät ole julkisessa netissä.


Eivät olekaan, kaikki. Oletin sinulla kuitenkin olevan parempaa tietoa tutkimuksen sisällöstä, kun noin vakuuttuneesti siitä puhuit. Pelkän tiivistelmän perusteella tutkimuksesta on kovin vaikea päätellä mitään.




> Toki uusissa raitiovaunuissa pyritään ilman muuta aina vaan parempaan jalankulkijaturvaliisuuteen. Onhan henkilöautojenkin puolella tapahtunut huimaa kehitystä.


No, kaikessahan tietysti aina pyritään turvallisempaan. Tästä aiemmasta lausunnostasi voisi päätellä, ettet pidä nykyaikaisiakaan raitiovaunuja turvallisina:




> Ikävä kyllä tuota muotoiluperiaatetta ei ole pystytty menestyksellä toteuttamaan raitiovaunuihin, vaan ne ovat yhä lähes yhtä tappavia kuin vuosikymmeniä sitten. Henkilöautoissa on erilaiset keulat, jotka toimivat paremmin.





> Aika näyttää millainen keula uusissa vaunuissa lopulta on, mutta ainakin tällä hetkellä Helsingissä käytössä olevat vaunut ovat lättäkeulaisia ja ne ovat varmaan käytössä pitkään.


Toki, mutta pointtini tämän suhteen oli, että tutkimuksen tiivistelmässä ei puhuttu mitään raitiovaunuista. On siis mahdoton tietää, onko raitiovaunuja ylipäätään edes tutkittu, ja jos on, onko kuonollisetkin kenties luokiteltu tylppänokkaisiksi.




> Minä olen esittänyt yhden lähteen ja late- viitannut kokeneen onnettomuustutkijan lausuntoihin. Jos nuo eivät vakuuta, toivoisin hyviä vastaperusteluita, jotka osoittavat nuo johtopäätökset vääriksi.


late-:n viittaus kokeneeseen tutkijaan kuulostaa suoraan sanottuna paljon uskottavammalta kuin tuo äärettömän suppea ja (minusta) huonosti referoitu tutkimus, johon viittasit. Oma muistikuvani oli, että henkilöauton alle jäänyt loukkaisi päänsä pahemmin kuin raitiovaunun alle jäänyt, mutta en pysty muistamaan mistä olen sen kuullut. Tuo viittaamasi tutkimuskin tosin jo kertoo, että päävammojen syntymekanismit ovat erilaiset, joten laajemmassa tutkimuksessa saattaisi tulla eroja myös niiden vakavuuden suhteen. Mihin suuntaan, en tiedä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Joka tapauksessa voitaneen todeta, että yksittäinen raitiovaunu saa aiheuttaa noin 20-45 kertaa niin paljon pahoja onnettomuuksia kuin yksittäinen henkilöauto ilman, että se olisi vielä henkilöautoa vaarallisempi liikenneväline(?)


Raitiovaunulla myös on yksi haitta, joka tosiaan voi lisätä sen onnettomuuksien aiheuttamisen todennäköisyyden moninkertaiseksi: raitiovaunut liikkuvat aina yksittäin. Autot taas liikkuvat jonoissa, ja on todennäköistä että jos kävelijä ei jää autojonon ensimmäisen auton alle, ei se myöskään jää niiden seuraavien alle. Toki poikkeuksiakin on ja jonossa ajaminen osittain myös lisää onnettomuuksia, kun se laskee autoilijan huomiokykyä. Tilastoistahan se selviää.

----------


## tlajunen

> raitiovaunut liikkuvat aina yksittäin.


Kyllä ne helsinkiläsellä raitiotiesuunnittelulla kulkevat ratikatkin usein jonoissa.  :Smile:

----------


## late-

> late-:n viittaus kokeneeseen tutkijaan kuulostaa suoraan sanottuna paljon uskottavammalta kuin tuo äärettömän suppea ja (minusta) huonosti referoitu tutkimus, johon viittasit.


Onnettomuustutkinta toisaalta rajoittuu kuolemaan johtaneisiin onnettomuuksiin eikä niitäkään kymmenessä vuodessa valtavan paljon enää satu. Liikennekuolemien määrä on Helsingissä laskenut todella dramaattisesti muutamassa kymmenessä vuodessa, kun ajonopeuksia on alennettu. Siis siitä huolimatta, että ajoneuvoliikenteen määrä on samalla kasvanut paljon.

Henkilöautojen kohdalta muuten tiedetään, että hengissä selvitään nykyään suuremmilla nopeuksilla kuin ennen. Syiksi on arveltu parempaa keulojen muotoilua, nopeampaa ensiapua (kännykät) ja kehittynyttä ensihoitoa. Silti nopeuden kasvaminen kriittisellä nopeusalueella 30-50 km/h moninkertaistaa edelleen kuoleman todennäköisyyden. (Lähteenä "Vauhti tappaa edelleen", Liikennevilkku 2/2010, sivu 26.)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tilastoistahan se selviää.


Kirjoitin tähän vastauksen ketjuun Liikenneturvallisuus. Viestin numero on 20. Tämähän ei ole mitenkään erityisesti Jätkäsaareen liittyvä kysymys.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Aseman Wurstilla tietenkin!


Tapasivatkohan he sittenkin Kampin metroaseman lähellä Tigersissä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tapasivatkohan he sittenkin Kampin metroaseman lähellä Tigersissä?


Ei voinut, sillä toinen osapuoli ei esittäytynyt.

Anonymous

----------


## Salomaa

Jos edes autottomana päivänä (vai Auton vapaapäivä) 50 johtajanousukasta jättäisi Audin  kotiin ja liikkuisi kaupungilla joukkoliikennevälineillä, niin onhan silloin kaupunkitila absoluuttisesti turvallisempi.

----------


## HeSa

Tämä ketju on viime päivinä pikkuisen eksynyt raiteilta. Vaikka tämäkin kirjoitus ei liity varsinaisesti Jätkäsaaren raitiotiehen en voi olla kommentoimatta kuvaa missä ysi odottaa 10 minuuttia Rautatientorilla kun kuljettaja myy lippuja. Takana tietysti pitkä jono ja muutkin linjat myöhästyvät. Näin siis Helsingissä. Tässä ketjussa on myös aikaisemmin pohdittu johtuuko Helsingin hidas raitiovaunuliikenne suunnittelijoiden taitamattomuudesta, virkamiehien saamattomuudesta vai päättäjien puuttuvasta tahdosta. Luulisin että kaikilla osapuolilla voivat katsoa peiliin.  Selityksiä löytyy aina kuten jo on todettu ("ei ole mahdollista", "ei ole poliittisesti mahdollista", "ei ole rahaa", "liikenneturvallisuussyistä", "Helsingin erikoisolosuhteet" jne.). On kuitenkin muistettava että Helsinki on viime aikoina panostanut ja investoinut paljon raitiovaunuliikenteeseen ja lisää investointia on suunniteltu. Mutta ellei raitiovaunu nykyisen matalan keskinopeuden takia ole riittävästi kilpailukykyinen kalliit investoinnit voivat osittain valua Kankkulan kaivoon.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ruoholahden Villat (Ruoholahdenkatu HELMI:ssä)


Nyt on pysäkin nimi Ruoholahden villat HELMI:ssäkin.

----------


## aki

Ysin vuorovälit aiotaan puolittaa ruuhkaisimpiin laivojen saapumisaikoihin Lauantaisin ja Sunnuntaisin, Arkisin vuoroväli säilyy ennallaan. Lisäksi lipun ostamista ennakkoon aletaan mainostaa entistä paremmin, HSL on myös hankkinut uusia lippuautomaatteja Länsiterminaalin ja Rautatieaseman pysäkeille http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...uusia_vuoroja/ Onkohan nuo lippuautomaatit jo asennettu R.aseman pysäkille vai ovatko vasta tulossa?

----------


## Elmo Allen

"Lisäksi lippujen etukäteishankinnan tärkeydestä ryhdytään tiedottamaan entistä pontevammin."

Kunpa tuo vain tarkoittaisi sitä, että hommattaisiin ne pari lipunmyyjää kummallekin pysäkille. Ei nyt pysyvästi tarvitse, mutta kampanjaluonteisesti. Paras tapa kouluttaa ihmisiä on myydä se lippu mukavalla tavalla ja näyttää esimerkin voimalla, että se kannattaa ostaa etukäteen. Näkyvää ja kuuluvaa toimintaa, mikä varmasti pesee minkä tahansa muun tiedottamistavan.

----------


## hmikko

Tuon jutun mukaan lisäys matkustajamäärissä on melkoinen, vaikka yksi elokuun loppupuolisko ei tietysti ole vertailukelpoinen vanhojen numeroiden kanssa. Tuntuis siltä, että Jätkäsaaren rata on ongelmineenkin hyvä juttu kokonaisuuden kannalta, jos kitinä ja rutina vaikka saisi kohennusta aikaan ratojen suunnitelussa ja vauhtia kuljettajien lipunmyynnin lopettamiseen.

----------


## aki

> Kunpa tuo vain tarkoittaisi sitä, että hommattaisiin ne pari lipunmyyjää kummallekin pysäkille. Ei nyt pysyvästi tarvitse, mutta kampanjaluonteisesti.


Nyt kun R.aseman pysäkillekin saadaan se lipunmyyntiautomaatti, niin samalla voitaisiin siirtyä käytäntöön ettei ysin kuljettajat myy lainkaan kertalippuja RAUTATIEASEMAN pysäkillä Länsiterminaaliin päin ajettaessa. Näin ollen lippu olisi hankittava aina etukäteen vaunuun noustessa, niin kauan kun vaihtoehtona on kuljettajalta ostettava lippu, tulee myös jonot R.aseman pysäkillä säilymään! Pysäkille tietysti iso tiedote lipunmyytikäytännöstä ja aluksi HSL:n henkilökuntaa pysäkille opastamaan matkustajia lipunmyyntiautomaatin käytössä ja kännykkälipun tilaamisessa.

----------


## petteri

Minusta vielä parempi olisi, ettei kokeiluna rautatieaseman pysäkillä myytäisi lippuja ollenkaan. Ei missään ratikassa siis. Lasipalatsi myös kaipaisi samaa sääntöä.

----------


## hmikko

> Minusta vielä parempi olisi, ettei kokeiluna rautatieaseman pysäkillä myytäisi lippuja ollenkaan. Ei missään ratikassa siis. Lasipalatsi myös kaipaisi samaa sääntöä.


Tämä olisi ehkä selkeämpää kuin tehdä yhdestä linjasta poikkeustapaus, mutta saatan kuvitella, että tulisi armoton määrä valitusta.

----------


## teme

> Minusta vielä parempi olisi, ettei kokeiluna rautatieaseman pysäkillä myytäisi lippuja ollenkaan. Ei missään ratikassa siis. Lasipalatsi myös kaipaisi samaa sääntöä.


Olen miettinyt asiaa joskus näin: Määritellään keskeiset pysäkit ja kutsutaan niitä asemiksi. Sanotaan vaikka Kaivokatu, Rautatientori, Elielinaukio, Lasipalatsi, Kampin terminaali, Pasilan asema ja Hakaniemi. Näille pysäkeille vaikka ihan perinteinen lipunmyyntikiska, isot kyltit, jne.

----------


## citybus

Miksi myös linjaa 6 ei voitu jatkaa Länsiterminaaliin?

----------


## 339-DF

> "Lisäksi lippujen etukäteishankinnan tärkeydestä ryhdytään tiedottamaan entistä pontevammin."
> 
> Kunpa tuo vain tarkoittaisi sitä, että hommattaisiin ne pari lipunmyyjää kummallekin pysäkille.


Palataanpa taas hetkeksi maanpinnalle. Tuo tarkoittanee possunpunaisia lippulappuja piilotettuna mitä mielikuvituksellisimpiin paikkoihin. Kielet suomi, huono englanti ja vielä huonompi ruotsi. Ja olen erittäin iloinen, jos osoittautuu, että olen tämän kommenttini kanssa väärässä  :Smile: 




> Minusta vielä parempi olisi, ettei kokeiluna rautatieaseman pysäkillä myytäisi lippuja ollenkaan. Ei missään ratikassa siis. Lasipalatsi myös kaipaisi samaa sääntöä.


Kauppatori kaipaisi vielä paljon Lasipalatsia enemmän. Lontoossahan se menee näin: jos pysäkillä on lippuautomaatti, kuljettaja ei sillä pysäkillä myy lippuja. Asia on ilmoitettu pysäkkikilvessä.

----------


## hylje

> Olen miettinyt asiaa joskus näin: Määritellään keskeiset pysäkit ja kutsutaan niitä asemiksi. Sanotaan vaikka Kaivokatu, Rautatientori, Elielinaukio, Lasipalatsi, Kampin terminaali, Pasilan asema ja Hakaniemi. Näille pysäkeille vaikka ihan perinteinen lipunmyyntikiska, isot kyltit, jne.


Asemasuunnittelunakki voidaan varmasti heittää metroyksikölle. Tulisi varmasti seudun parhaat metroasemat, kun kompromisseja on tasoerottelun puuttuessa paljon vähemmän. Isot asemakyltit, isot laituriopasteet, täyskatos, kiska. Mutta ei portaikkoja, hissejä tai laituriovia.

----------


## GT8N

> Ysin vuorovälit aiotaan puolittaa ruuhkaisimpiin laivojen saapumisaikoihin Lauantaisin ja Sunnuntaisin, Arkisin vuoroväli säilyy ennallaan. Lisäksi lipun ostamista ennakkoon aletaan mainostaa entistä paremmin, HSL on myös hankkinut uusia lippuautomaatteja Länsiterminaalin ja Rautatieaseman pysäkeille http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...uusia_vuoroja/ Onkohan nuo lippuautomaatit jo asennettu R.aseman pysäkille vai ovatko vasta tulossa?


Ysin ruuhkan helpottamisessa paras ratkaisu olisi vaunujen kaksinajo, jolloin nykyinen liikenne ei puuroutuisi niin pahasti.  Tosin ongelmana on se, että päin seiniä tehdyllä radalla pysäkit ovat niin lyhyitä kuin mahdollista. Eikä kaksinajo tai pysäkkien pidentäminen tietysti tule kyseeseen, _"koska ei ennenkään"_. 

Kaivokadulla nykyisen liikennevalosumpun ja hartaan pysäkkirahstuspuuhastelun vuoksi jo nykyinen vuoromäärä on pulassa. Jos kuljettajarahastusta ei saada lopetettua Rautatieaseman pysäkillä ja liikennevaloja parannettua, tulee  vielä tiheämpi vuoromäärä aiheuttamaan lisää ongelmia.

On tietenkin hyvä, että kapasiteettipulaan reagoidaan, mutta vuorojen lisääminen on vain osa ratkaisua. Myös muutakin on tehtävä, jotta liikenteen ongelmia pystytään vähentämään.

Kun linjalle 9 on tulossa lisää vuoroja, olisi nyt tuhannen taalan paikka muodostaa apulinja 9B Länsiterminaali - Pääasema - Linjat linjalle 9. Samalla saataisiin linjojen alue jälleen raitioliikenteen palvelun pariin. Jos halutaan sääda säästöjä, onnistuisi se hyvin katkaisemalla linja 23 linjoille, jossa olisi synkronoitu vaihto 9B:n ja 23:n välillä. Edellistä puoltaisi myös ysin pitkät liikennöintiajat kaikkina päivinä. (Tarvittaessa 23N voi ajaa myöhäisillassa Rautatientorille asti.) 





> Lontoossahan se menee näin: jos pysäkillä on lippuautomaatti, kuljettaja ei sillä pysäkillä myy lippuja. Asia on ilmoitettu pysäkkikilvessä.


Nyt olisi tilausta kyseiselle järjestelylle, eikä se ole kuin tahdosta kiinni (tahdon määrä todelliseen kehittämiseen onkin tietysti ihan eri juttu).

----------


## hmikko

> Tulisi varmasti seudun parhaat metroasemat


Toki maailman parhaat.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Kun linjalle 9 on tulossa lisää vuoroja, olisi nyt tuhannen taalan paikka muodostaa apulinja 9B Länsiterminaali - Pääasema - Linjat linjalle 9. Samalla saataisiin linjojen alue jälleen raitioliikenteen palvelun pariin. Jos halutaan sääda säästöjä, onnistuisi se hyvin katkaisemalla linja 23 linjoille, jossa olisi synkronoitu vaihto 9B:n ja 23:n välillä. Edellistä puoltaisi myös ysin pitkät liikennöintiajat kaikkina päivinä. (Tarvittaessa 23N voi ajaa myöhäisillassa Rautatientorille asti.)


Se on kyllä harmi, ettei Ilmalassa ole aloitettu linjan 9 jatkeen rakentamista. Kyllä siellä rakentaminen on jo sen verran hyvin käynnissä, että linjan jatkaminen tuonne olisi jo nyt mielestäni ajankohtaista. Tämä myös muuttaisi linjan 23 liikennöititarvetta. 

Ratikkaliikenne linjoille olisi mielestäni hyvin tervetullutta. Saisi nekin kiskot kunnolla hyötykäyttöön.  

Onko linjat mitenkään erityisen hyvä bussien päätepiste. Jos linjalla 23 on menijöitä Hakaniemen torille, niin vaihto muutaman pysäkinvälin takia on varmasti turhauttavaa. Mitäpäs jos 23 lähtisikin Merihaasta ja linjan 53 lauantailiikenne lopetettaisiin kokonaan ja arkiliikenne voitaisiin lopettaa vaikka kello kahdeksan illalla. Sitäkin voisi jopa harkita, että 53:n liikenne arki-iltaisin lopetetaan kokonaan ja ainostaan keskipäivän liikenne säästettäisiin. Tuosta ainakin tulisi jonkin verran säästöä. Suora yhteys jäisi kuitenkin Kallion ja Meilahden välille siihen aikaan, kun linjalla 53 (tai vastaavaa väliä kulkevalla 503:lla) on edes jonkin verran käyttäjiä. Merihakalaiset saisivat tämän myötä suoran yhteyden Pasilaan linjalla 23. Kyllä minä tiedän, että palstan kirjoittajista ainakin 339-DF haluaisi lopettaa koko 53:n, mutta en minä siihen vielä lähtisi. Jotain pitäisi sitä ennen tehdä Kallion yhteyksille Meilahden suuntaan.

----------


## Max

Minulla oli eilen hetki ylimääräistä aikaa ja kävin testaamassa Länsiterminaalin radan. Matka Kampintorilta terminaalille kesti 10 minuuttia ja vaunu oli varsin täynnä perille asti. Vielä Länsilinkistä nousi toistakymmentä matkustajaa kyytiin. Malminrinteen ja Albertinkadun risteyksessä ruuhkassa seisovat autot tukkivat radan niin, että raitiovaunu joutui jonkin verran odottamaan ja lisäksi ajeli hitaasti niiden perässä Ruoholahden villojen pysäkille asti. Länsilinkin ylitys näkyi vievän pari minuuttia kumpaankin suuntaan; mennessä ratikan saadessa nuolen oli radalla vielä satamasta tuleva bussi poikittain seisomassa ja sitä sitten odottelimme rauhallisesti. Takaisin tullessa Terminaalilta Kaivokadulle kesti 11 minuuttia - sujuvampaa oli Kampin läpiajo, siellä ei nyt seisoskeltu ja autoilijatkin näyttivät jo oppineen kunnioittamaan aika hyvin tasoristeysvaloja. Terminaalilta kyytiin tuli 3 matkustajaa, mutta jo Bunkkerilta toistakymmentä lisää. Kun Jätkäsaareen alkaa tulla lisää asukkaita, niin varmasti joudutaan vuoroja lisäämään arkenakin...

Bongasin myös bussin 17 Kampintorilla klo 16:58 suuntana Viiskulma. Matkustajia 1 (yksi).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:44 ----------

Ai niin, Länsiterminaalin edessä seisoi tosiaan uusi ihastuttavan vaaleanpunainen kertalippuautomaatti, josta taisi saada kuutta eri lippulajia (aikuisten ja lasten Hki ja seutu sekä 1 vrk Hki ja seutu). Kaivokadulla ei vielä näkynyt automaatteja.

----------


## aulis

Mikä estää sen, että myös 6 jatkettaisiin Länsiterminaaliin? Olisi halvempaa kuin 9:n liikenteen tuplaaminen, ja sen voisi tehdä niin että olisi esim. satamaruuhkalinja 6A joka jatkaisi Länsiterminaaliin, perus-6:n edelleen jäädessä Hietalahteen. Itse ainakin kuvittelisin tämän järkevimpänä ja edullisimpana vaihtoehtona, tarjoisi myös vähän ysiä enemmän valikoimaa suorista yhteyksistä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä estää sen, että myös 6 jatkettaisiin Länsiterminaaliin? Olisi halvempaa kuin 9:n liikenteen tuplaaminen, ja sen voisi tehdä niin että olisi esim. satamaruuhkalinja 6A joka jatkaisi Länsiterminaaliin, perus-6:n edelleen jäädessä Hietalahteen. Itse ainakin kuvittelisin tämän järkevimpänä ja edullisimpana vaihtoehtona, tarjoisi myös vähän ysiä enemmän valikoimaa suorista yhteyksistä.


Ei ysin liikennettä tarvitse tuplata. Siellä pitää saada valoetuudet toimimaan, jolloin kahdella lisävaunulla saadaan vuoroväli 7,5 minuuttiin, mikä riittää ihan hyvin. Ja pikkuvaunut tietysti pois sieltä.

On vaan vähän hankalaa, kun niille pikkuvaunuille ei enää löydy käyttökohdetta oikein mistään, kun kaikilla linjoilla vuorovälejä pikku hiljaa pidennetään, jolloin vaunua kohden pitää saada mahtumaan enemmän porukkaa kyytiin. Joskus muinoin 90-luvulla HKL-aikoina tehtiin sellaistakin, että esim. keskitettiin neliakseliset linjalle 8 ja tihennettiin vuoroväliä, vastaavasti otettiin linjalta 6 neliakseliset pois ja pidennettiin vuoroväliä. Tuonkaltaiset tihennykset vaan eivät taida enää kuulua keinovalikoimaan. Jos kuuluisivat, niin pikkuvaunut voisi panna kolmoselle ja tihentää siellä vuoroväliä, mistä olisi iloa poikkeuksellisen lyhyiden matkojen linjalla.

Tällainen 6A sotkisi tehokkaasti linjojen 6 ja 8 synkan, jonka purkaminen taas edellyttäisi investointia Arabianrannan päässä ja todennäköisesti ihan jo siksi yhtä lisävaunua ainakin, jos nykyisistä luotettavuudella perusteltavista kierrosajoista pidetään kiinni. On siis käytännössä hankala järjestää.

Jos taas perus-6 jatkettaisiin kaikkina aikoina Länsiterminaaliin, siellä olisi kallista ja turhaa ylitarjontaa ison osan päivästä ja toisaalta Hietalahden ja Bulevardin varren matkustajat joutuisivat kärsimään täysistä laivaratikoista.

----------


## Kaid

> On vaan vähän hankalaa, kun niille pikkuvaunuille ei enää löydy käyttökohdetta oikein mistään, kun kaikilla linjoilla vuorovälejä pikku hiljaa pidennetään, jolloin vaunua kohden pitää saada mahtumaan enemmän porukkaa kyytiin. Joskus muinoin 90-luvulla HKL-aikoina tehtiin sellaistakin, että esim. keskitettiin neliakseliset linjalle 8 ja tihennettiin vuoroväliä, vastaavasti otettiin linjalta 6 neliakseliset pois ja pidennettiin vuoroväliä. Tuonkaltaiset tihennykset vaan eivät taida enää kuulua keinovalikoimaan. Jos kuuluisivat, niin pikkuvaunut voisi panna kolmoselle ja tihentää siellä vuoroväliä, mistä olisi iloa poikkeuksellisen lyhyiden matkojen linjalla.


Nykyäänhän tuon esteenä ovat myös esteettömyysvaatimukset. Ei oikein toimi jos jotain linjaa ajetaan pelkästään korkealattiaisella kalustolla. Muutenhan esim. ykkösen voisi hoitaa vaikka kokonaan lyhyillä vaunuilla - ainakin omien havaintojeni mukaan pidemmille ei ole linjalla nykyiselläkään vuorovälillä tarvetta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tällainen 6A sotkisi tehokkaasti linjojen 6 ja 8 synkan, jonka purkaminen taas edellyttäisi investointia Arabianrannan päässä ja todennäköisesti ihan jo siksi yhtä lisävaunua ainakin, jos nykyisistä luotettavuudella perusteltavista kierrosajoista pidetään kiinni.


Miten se sotkisi? Saapuisihan tuollakin järjestelyllä kutosia edelleen Arabianrantaan ihan samalla vuorovälillä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Miten se sotkisi? Saapuisihan tuollakin järjestelyllä kutosia edelleen Arabianrantaan ihan samalla vuorovälillä.


Joo, jos kaikki kutosen vuorot ajaisi sinne Jätkään asti, mikä maksaisi liikaa ja toisi liikaa kapasiteettia. Tilanteessa, jossa osa kääntyy Hietalahdessa ja osa Jätkässä, tuo ei toimi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joo, jos kaikki kutosen vuorot ajaisi sinne Jätkään asti, mikä maksaisi liikaa ja toisi liikaa kapasiteettia. Tilanteessa, jossa osa kääntyy Hietalahdessa ja osa Jätkässä, tuo ei toimi.


Kyllä periaatteessa on mahdollista, että mikä hyvänsä määrä 6:n vuoroja voi ajaa edelleen Jätkään, kunhan jokaista Jätkään ajavaa vaunua kohden on toinen vaunu, joka juuri silloin tulee Jätkästä ja täyttää Jätkään poikkeavan vaunun jättämän tyhjän vuoron. Mutta liikenteen nykyisellä epävarmuudella tämä ei ehkä toimi. Tehokkaat ja fiksut järjestelyt edellyttävät usein täsmällisyyttä. Epätäsmällisyyden vallitessa asioita ei voi kytkeä toisiinsa.

Laivamatkustajan kannalta lienee luultavasti sama, kumpaan vaunuun hän nousisi, kun pääasiallinen reitti on Länsiterminaali  Kaivokatu. Liikenteen hoidon kannalta kannattaa selvittää, paljonko 6:ssa on vapaata kapasiteettia tuolla välillä nyt. Kukin vuoro tuo nimittäin Jätkään vain 6:n vapaan kapasiteetin verran lisäkapasiteettia, ei täysiä vaunullisia. Kustannustehokkain tapa lisätä KaivokatuLänsiterminaali -kapasiteettia on lisätä vaunuja vain sille välille. Kuten reitille JätkäEnsi linja.

Olisi muuten fiksua, jos nyt olisi 2-suuntavaunuja. Olisi kohtuullisen helppo järjestää puolenvaihtovaihde niin, että Kaivokadulta voisi ajaa Mikonkadun nykyiselle turistipysäkille ja siitä sitten takaisin. Teknisesti se käy jo nytkin, sen voisi tehdä jopa 1-suuntavaunuilla peruuttaen Kaisaniemen mäestä Mikonkadulle. Mutta se on vain vähän hidas operaatio Kaisaniemenkadun liikenteen seassa.

Antero

----------


## Jusa

> Kustannustehokkain tapa lisätä KaivokatuLänsiterminaali -kapasiteettia on lisätä vaunuja vain sille välille. Kuten reitille JätkäEnsi linja.Antero


Jossain on varmasti jo selvitetty mitkä ajat ovat pahimpia ruuhka-aikoja turistiliikenteen kannalta.
Eihän noita lisävuoroja tai rahastusapua tarvita kuin määrättyinä ~½ tunnin hetkinä.

----------


## aki

> Liikenteen hoidon kannalta kannattaa selvittää, paljonko 6:ssa on vapaata kapasiteettia tuolla välillä nyt. Kukin vuoro tuo nimittäin Jätkään vain 6:n vapaan kapasiteetin verran lisäkapasiteettia, ei täysiä vaunullisia. Kustannustehokkain tapa lisätä KaivokatuLänsiterminaali -kapasiteettia on lisätä vaunuja vain sille välille. Kuten reitille JätkäEnsi linja.
> 
> Antero


6:n R.asema-Hietalahti välin kuormitukset vaihtelevat kovasti talvi -ja kesäaikoina, talvikaudella vapaata tilaa on viikonloppuisin enemmän, mutta kesäisin vaunut ovat aika täysiä johtuen Hietsun kirpputorille menijöistä, joita on todella paljon ja kutonen on ainoa yhteys Keskustasta Hietsuun. Tämän takia en lähtisi sotkemaan kutosta Länsiterminaalin liikenteeseen vaan hoitaisin tämän ylimääräisen liikenteen 9:n lyhennettynä versiona, eli linja 9B välille Länsiterminaali-Hakaniemi (tai Ensi Linja) Pasilaan asti vuoroja ei ole järkeä viedä, koska silloin välille Hakaniemi-Pasila tulisi ylikapasiteettia ja vaunutarve kasvaisi suhteettoman paljon.

Mun mielestä kasin reittiä kannattaisi jatkaa mahdollisimman pikaisesti Länsiterminaalille jolloin ysin kuormitukset tasaantuisivat kun olisi yhteys Ruoholahden metroasemalle. Onko tietoa milloin alueen rakennustyöt mahdollistavat kasin jatkamisen terminaalille?

----------


## Jusa

> Tämän takia en lähtisi sotkemaan kutosta Länsiterminaalin liikenteeseen vaan hoitaisin tämän ylimääräisen liikenteen 9:n lyhennettynä versiona, eli linja 9B välille Länsiterminaali-Hakaniemi (tai Ensi Linja) Pasilaan asti vuoroja ei ole järkeä viedä, koska silloin välille Hakaniemi-Pasila tulisi ylikapasiteettia ja vaunutarve kasvaisi suhteettoman paljon.


Eikös Rv 6 tule ohjautumaan Hernesaareen joskus tulevaisuudessa.

Yksi kallis keino olisi terminaali 9.lle  lajentaa Mikonkadun silmukkaa Kansallisteatterin edestä Rautieaseman editse kaivokadulle, niinkuin siinä joskus on rata ollutkin. Mutta kallis ja byrokratiaa vaativaa.

Selkein olisi todella nykyisen 8 jatkaminen terminaalille, jota sittemin voisivat myös Espoolaisetkin käyttää tullessaan metrolla lännestä päin Ruoholahden asemalle.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pasilaan asti vuoroja ei ole järkeä viedä, koska silloin välille Hakaniemi-Pasila tulisi ylikapasiteettia ja vaunutarve kasvaisi suhteettoman paljon.


Miten täynnä se ysi nyt oikein on, jääkö sieltä matkustajia pysäkeille? Jos ei jää, niin paljon melua tyhjästä. Lauantai on varmaan sataman vilkkain päivä, jolloin lisävuoroille voi olla aitoa tarvetta. Sunnuntain vuorovälit ovat muutenkin raitioliikenteessä liian pitkät, joten niiden tihentäminen on myös OK ja tihennys olisi paikallaan myös ainakin Manskun suunnan linjoilla.

Tällä hetkellähän ysin tilanne on sikäli aivan ideaali, että Jätkän päässä on kaksi kohdetta: Verkkiksen talon liikkeet ja satama. Ei ole samaa ongelmaa kuin esim. Skattalla, jossa kaikkien asuntojen ja toimistojen joukkoliikenne on käyttökelvotonta silloin kun laivat tulevat, koska niitä asuntoja ja toimistoja ei vielä ole. Kun sitten ysin reitin varrelle alkaa tulla asutusta ja työpaikkoja enemmän, on aika tihentää vuoroväliä. Toivoa sopii, että Ilmalan ratakin saataisiin joskus tehtyä, sillä yhdessä Ilmalaan asti ulottuva pohjoishaara ja täyteen rakennetussa Jätkässä oleva etelähaara muodostanevat ihan hyvän tasapainon. Jos Ilmalaa ei saada aikaan, niin sitten syntyy juuri kuvaamasi kaltainen epätasapaino.




> Mun mielestä kasin reittiä kannattaisi jatkaa mahdollisimman pikaisesti Länsiterminaalille jolloin ysin kuormitukset tasaantuisivat kun olisi yhteys Ruoholahden metroasemalle. Onko tietoa milloin alueen rakennustyöt mahdollistavat kasin jatkamisen terminaalille?


Vasta joskus 2025 tienoilla. Vaatii meritäyttöä ja ruoppausta ennen kuin saadaan katuverkko valmiiksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:25 ----------




> Yksi kallis keino olisi terminaali 9.lle  lajentaa Mikonkadun silmukkaa Kansallisteatterin edestä Rautieaseman editse kaivokadulle, niinkuin siinä joskus on rata ollutkin. Mutta kallis ja byrokratiaa vaativaa.


Tuo ei ole ollenkaan huono idea. Kun tehdään sopivat vaihdeyhteydet, voi Laajasalon liikennekin käyttää aikanaan samaa silmukkaa. Mutta tori on täynnä busseja  voi olla, että niitä pitäisi karsia aika reippaasti, jotta tuonne mahtuu hyvinsuunnitellut kiskot.

----------


## Albert

> Miten täynnä se ysi nyt oikein on, jääkö sieltä matkustajia pysäkeille? Jos ei jää, niin paljon melua tyhjästä. Lauantai on varmaan sataman vilkkain päivä, jolloin lisävuoroille voi olla aitoa tarvetta. Sunnuntain vuorovälit ovat muutenkin raitioliikenteessä liian pitkät, joten niiden tihentäminen on myös OK ja tihennys olisi paikallaan myös ainakin Manskun suunnan linjoilla.


Eivätkös ysin pahimmat ongelmat ole rahastus Rautatieasemalla (Länsiterminaalin suuntaan) ja huonot liikennevaloetuudet? Tulevat la-su lisävuorot auttavat omaan ongelmaansa. Mutta eivät poista perusongelmia. Molemmat olisi helppo ratkaista. Ensimmäinen vaatisi vähän rahaa ja toinen vain hyvää tahtoa raitioliikenteelle (ja pikkuisen henkilöautoliikenteen "häiritsemistä").

----------


## aki

> Vasta joskus 2025 tienoilla. Vaatii meritäyttöä ja ruoppausta ennen kuin saadaan katuverkko valmiiksi.


Välimerenkatuhan on valmistumassa ja sillekin on suunniteltu raitiovaunukiskot http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/sites/d...kenne_2015.jpg Mikä estää jatkamasta kasia alkuvaiheessa Välimerenkadun ja Tyynenmerenkadun kautta Terminaalille? katusuunnitelmissa ei tosin ole vaihdeyhteyksiä Välimerenkadulta Tyynenmerenkadulle(Terminaalin suuntaan) eikä Välimerenkadulta Länsisatamankadulle(Itämerenkadun suuntaan) mutta ei liene mahdottomuus rakentaa näitä vaihteita? Parempi tuo olisi kuin odottaa 2020-luvulle lopullisen katuverkon valmistumista.

----------


## Salomaa

Eilen aamulla (torstaina klo 6.45 kieppeilla) Kaivokadun pysäkille tuli Valmet-Strömberg joka täyttyi kuin sillipurkki. 15 sekunnin kuluttua puolityhjä Vauriotram, joten matka meni mukavasti terminaalin päin 13 minuuttia. Palatessa 20.37 lähtevä vaunu on jo varsin väljä, joten melkoinen parannus entisiin 15A:n meininkiin.

Erityisen hienoa on pysäkin sijoitus terminaalin eteen, joten varmasti tälläkin tavalla joukkoliikenne saa uusia käyttäjiä.

----------


## Jusa

> Välimerenkatuhan on valmistumassa ja sillekin on suunniteltu raitiovaunukiskot .. Parempi tuo olisi kuin odottaa 2020-luvulle lopullisen katuverkon valmistumista.


Niin, joku yhteys on oltava termiinaalille Ruoholahden metroasemalta vuonna 2015, kun länsimetro aloittaa, joko kiskot tai bussi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Välimerenkatuhan on valmistumassa ja sillekin on suunniteltu raitiovaunukiskot http://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/sites/d...kenne_2015.jpg Mikä estää jatkamasta kasia alkuvaiheessa Välimerenkadun ja Tyynenmerenkadun kautta Terminaalille? katusuunnitelmissa ei tosin ole vaihdeyhteyksiä Välimerenkadulta Tyynenmerenkadulle(Terminaalin suuntaan) eikä Välimerenkadulta Länsisatamankadulle(Itämerenkadun suuntaan) mutta ei liene mahdottomuus rakentaa näitä vaihteita? Parempi tuo olisi kuin odottaa 2020-luvulle lopullisen katuverkon valmistumista.


Teknistä estettä sille ei ole. Mutta kun joku alkaa laskea näille hyötykustannussuhdetta, niin sen jälkeen voidaan lukujen valossa todeta, että ei kannata. Siihenhän aika moni muukin (hyvä) hanke meillä kaatuu. Lukuja uskotaan sokeasti.

Toinen asia sitten on se, että terminaalille ei tehty kahta lähtölaituria, joten kahden linjan liikennöinti sieltä edellyttää puiden kaatamista ja vaihdetöitä. Ensimmäinen on pyhää, jälkimmäinen kallista.




> Niin, joku yhteys on oltava termiinaalille Ruoholahden metroasemalta vuonna 2015, kun länsimetro aloittaa, joko kiskot tai bussi.


Miksi? Kulkeehan se Espoon metro Kamppiin asti.

----------


## Jusa

> Miksi? Kulkeehan se Espoon metro Kamppiin asti.


Kaikkihan me toivomme, että rv9 kapasiteetti riittää alkukangerteluiden jälkeen.
Kuitenkin rv 8 olisi hyvä vaihtoehto lännestä niin Espoolaisille että Mannerheimintien suunnasta tulevien  tarpeisiin päästä terminaalin nurkille ja näin pienentäisi rv 9 kuormitusta. RV 8 tämänhetkinen päättäri hyödyntää vain harvoja.

Olihan alunperin tarkoitus, että jätkään tulisi kolme eri rv:tä, mutta suunnitelmat ovat ilmeisesti muuttuneet.
Onhan Itämeren kadun risteyskin jo tehty sillä silmällä.
Yritin etsiä karttaa tuosta kolmen radasta, mutta ketju kun on kasvanut.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olihan alunperin tarkoitus, että jätkään tulisi kolme eri rv:tä, mutta suunnitelmat ovat ilmeisesti muuttuneet.


Mä toivoisin, että alueen rakennusliikkeet alkaisivat pitää meteliä siitä Välimerenkadun radasta. Onhan se ikään kuin jo luvattu, mutta nyt sen kanssa kupataan. Asuinrakentaminen on kovassa käynnissä. Ja rakennusliikkeitähän meillä kuunnellaan. Ykkönen Välimerenkadulle, saataisiin sillekin mielekäs tehtävä kantakaupungin päähän.

----------


## heka

> Mä toivoisin, että alueen rakennusliikkeet alkaisivat pitää meteliä siitä Välimerenkadun radasta. Onhan se ikään kuin jo luvattu, mutta nyt sen kanssa kupataan. Asuinrakentaminen on kovassa käynnissä. Ja rakennusliikkeitähän meillä kuunnellaan. Ykkönen Välimerenkadulle, saataisiin sillekin mielekäs tehtävä kantakaupungin päähän.


Rakennusliikkeet voisivat kustantaa päättäviä tahoja tutustumaan esim. Belgian Gentiin, jossa havaintojeni perusteella ratikat pysähtyvät pääasiassa vain pysäkeillä (=valoetuuudet toimivat), pysäkkivälit ovat ainakin kaksi kertaa pidempiä Helsinkiin verrattuna, ilmeisesti syväuraisten risteysten ansiosta jopa variotram-typpiset vaunut ylittävät ne äänettömästi. Rautatieaseman ratikkapysäkillä oli kaksi helppokäyttöistä automaattia, josta sai haluamansa lipun ensi yrittämällä.

Muistaakseni HKL:n ratikkapuolen porukkaa oli joskus mennävuosina ulkomailla oppia hakemassa. On taidettu keskittyä enemmän viihdepuolelle.

----------


## hmikko

> Ykkönen Välimerenkadulle


Hetkinen, mikäs tuommoisen reitti olisi? Nykyiseltä päättäriltä ei kovin helposti voi kurvata Välimerenkadulle.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Joo, jos kaikki kutosen vuorot ajaisi sinne Jätkään asti, mikä maksaisi liikaa ja toisi liikaa kapasiteettia. Tilanteessa, jossa osa kääntyy Hietalahdessa ja osa Jätkässä, tuo ei toimi.


Kuten Antero oikeastaan jo vastasi, kyllä se toimisi. Vuoroväli saadaan tasaiseksi molempiin suuntiin myös silloin, kun joka toinen vuoro on pidempi. Isompi ongelmahan tuossa olisi silloin se, jos kutosella itsellään ei olisi tasainen vuoroväli. Piirsinpä huvikseni kuvan havainnollistaakseni. Tämä on siis graafinen aikataulu. 



Tämän toimimisen edellytyksenä on vain, että pidempi reitti kestää yhteen suuntaan noin vuorovälin verran pidempään. Ero tasataan kääntöajoissa. Jos reitti olisi merkittävästi pidempi noita punaisia viivoja voi vain jatkaa pidemmälle niin, että ne menevät toistensa kanssa ristiin vielä toisen kerran.

Liikenteen epäsäännöllisyys ja aikataulujen heitteleminen on tietysti ongelma, mutta ei yhtään sen isompi ongelma kuin normaalilla kutosellakaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:26 ----------




> Niin, joku yhteys on oltava termiinaalille Ruoholahden metroasemalta vuonna 2015, kun länsimetro aloittaa, joko kiskot tai bussi.


Sitähän varten siinä kartassa on se linja 15. Se tarvitaan kuitenkin Salmisaarta varten (tai ainakin perustellaan sillä; en tiedä käyttääkö sitä kukaan).

Jännityksellä kyllä odotamme, mikä linja sinne Välimerenkadulle lopulta tulee. Ysistä tuskin on varaa napata puolet vuoroista terminaalilta pois. Sitten ehkä, jos ysi kiertää koko Jätkän kierroksen, se onnistuu. Ehkäpä siis näemme välivaiheessa kutosen Välimerenkadulla. Riippuen nyt siitä, valmistuuko Hernesaaren rata ennen Jätkän kierrosta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:26 ----------




> Hetkinen, mikäs tuommoisen reitti olisi? Nykyiseltä päättäriltä ei kovin helposti voi kurvata Välimerenkadulle.


Varmaankin sitten, kun Telakkakadun rata on rakennettu, se onnistuu. En tiedä, ollaanko sitä rakentamassa ensin Munkkisaareen asti. Jos ollaan, niin silloinhan kutostakaan ei voi jatkaa Jätkään.

----------


## aki

SRS-uutiset http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis12/uutis121.htm tietää kertoa että 3.11 aloitetaan lisäliikenne Rautatieaseman ja Länsiterminaalin välillä, linjan tunnuksena on 9X ja reitti kulkee Länsiterminaalista linjan 9 reittiä Kaivokadulle, josta Mikonkadun, Aleksin, Snelmannin ja Liisankadun kautta Kaisaniemenkadulle ja edelleen ysin reittiä Länsiterminaliin. Linjaa liikennödään La-Su n. klo 17-20. 9X liikennöi näillä näkymin 6.1.2013 saakka ja sen jälkeen lisäliikenne hoidetaan ehkä jollakin toisella tavalla.

----------


## Salomaa

http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis12/uutis122.htm 

linkissä myös hyvä kuva siitä, mihin kuljettajarahastuksen lopettamisen vitkuttaminen johtaa, kun risteilymatkustajat ostavat lippuja kaivokadulla seisovan raitiovaunun kuljettajalta. Tätä seromoniaa sitten 5 muuta vaunua odottaa.

----------


## aki

> http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis12/uutis122.htm 
> 
> linkissä myös hyvä kuva siitä, mihin kuljettajarahastuksen lopettamisen vitkuttaminen johtaa, kun risteilymatkustajat ostavat lippuja kaivokadulla seisovan raitiovaunun kuljettajalta. Tätä seromoniaa sitten 5 muuta vaunua odottaa.


Yksi syy vaunujen jonoontumiseen on myös aikatauluissa, miksi aikataulut on laadittu siten että samalla minuutilla pysäkille saapuu parhaimmillaan kolme vaunua? Tässä esimerkki Rautatieaseman pysäkkiaikataulusta , suunta Bulevardille ja Kamppiin:

13 | 02/3T  02/6  02/9  07/3B  12/3T  12/6  12/9... sama peräkkäinajo toistuu aikatauluissa jatkuvasti.

Olisiko todella mahdotonta suunnitella aikataulu vaikka näin:

13 | 00/6  02/3T  04/3B  06/9  10/6  12/3T  14/3B  16/9  20/6...

Tällaisessa mallissa ysin vuorot sijoittuisivat väliin, jossa seuraavan vaunun tuloon jäisi 4min aikaa, sekään ei ehkä ruuhkaisimmille ysin vuoroille riittäisi, mutta olisi ainakin paljon nykyistä mallia joustavampi. Lisäksi hyötynä olisi tasaisempi vuoroväli linjoilla 3T/9 jotka ajavat nyt useasti peräkkäin RT:ltä Kamppiin. Vaunut myös tulevat pysäkille ajallaan ja oikeassa järjestyksessä jos linjojen 6, 3B ja 9 aikaa pystyttäisiin tasaamaan Hakaniemessä, 3T pystyy tasaamaan aikaa Mikonkadun pysäkillä häiritsemättä muuta liikennettä. Hakaniemessä pitää tietysti huomioida linjat 1,A ja 7A joiden aikataulut pitäisi suunnitella siten, etteivät ne jää lähtöaikaa mahdollisesti odottavien vaunujen taakse. Päivä, ilta -ja viikonloppuliikenteen harvemmassa vuorovälissä tämä olisi varmasti helpompaa toteuttaa, mutta ruuhka-aikaan paljon haastavampaa, jollei jopa mahdotonta.

----------


## Salomaa

Mutta kun Kuopion pojat nousee vaunuun ja ensimmäinen ostaa kertalipun ja maksaa kaksikymppisellä ja toinen tekee samoin ja 3. ja 4. jne . Kyllä se vaunu ei lähde vaikka ois mitkä valoetuudet, ennenkuin jokainen BalticPrinsecciin menevä matkustaja on ostanut lipun.

Vaikka oli mikä porrastus niin kuvan näkymä toistuu helposti tuntia ennen (risteilylaivan lähtöä)eli non 17.00 - 17.30 kieppeillä.

----------


## late-

> Lisäksi hyötynä olisi tasaisempi vuoroväli linjoilla 3T/9 jotka ajavat nyt useasti peräkkäin RT:ltä Kamppiin.


Linjojen keskinäisiä aikatauluja synkronoitaessa tämä kahden pysäkinvälin osuus ei liene kaikkein tärkein. 3T:n aikataulu sitoo myös 3B:n aikataulun (saman suunnan kierroksella) ja ensisijaista lienee synkronoida 3B ja 9. Tämäkään ei tosin onnistu, jos vuorovälit eivät ole samat.

----------


## killerpop

> http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis12/uutis122.htm 
> 
> Tätä seromoniaa sitten 5 muuta vaunua odottaa.


Kehittyneemmissä liikennemuodoissa takana olevat ohittavat pysäkillä nysväävän yksilön, kun ovat saaneet omat asiakkaansa kyytiin.

----------


## ultrix

> Kehittyneemmissä liikennemuodoissa takana olevat ohittavat pysäkillä nysväävän yksilön, kun ovat saaneet omat asiakkaansa kyytiin.


Helsingissä onkin tunnetusti Euroopan Unionin laajin museoraitiotieverkko.

----------


## Albert

> Kehittyneemmissä liikennemuodoissa takana olevat ohittavat pysäkillä nysväävän yksilön, kun ovat saaneet omat asiakkaansa kyytiin.


No tässä vain *HSL* ei ole osannut ennakoida tilannetta.
Tuo mainittu HSL tilaa liikenteen. Olemme nähneet, että HSL ei ole kovinkaan monesti ajan tasalla.
Kehittyneimmätkin liikennemuodot saattavat jonoutua, jos ei anneta kunnon mahdollisuuksia.

Tämä kehittynyt liikennemuoto Itä-Helsingissä (minulla H95 ja 97) on kyllä pahasti alikehittynyt. Täällä pidetään peukkua, että bussiparka jaksaisi määränpäähänsä.
Kyllä vaihtaisin "alikehittyneeseen" raitiovaunuun koska tahansa.

----------


## Jykke

> Kehittyneemmissä liikennemuodoissa takana olevat ohittavat pysäkillä nysväävän yksilön, kun ovat saaneet omat asiakkaansa kyytiin.


Kehittyneissä kaupungeissa ratikkakuski avaa ovet, sulkee ne ja lähtee liikkeelle. Matkustaja ostaa lippunsa automaatista, rahastajalta, tai palvelupisteestä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kehittyneissä kaupungeissa ratikkakuski avaa ovet, sulkee ne ja lähtee liikkeelle. Matkustaja ostaa lippunsa automaatista, rahastajalta, tai palvelupisteestä.


Odotellessa kuljettajarahastuksen loppumista vaunusta voisi lipun ostaa ainoastaan tasarahalla, sekin auttaisi jonkun verran.

----------


## Kaid

> Linjojen keskinäisiä aikatauluja synkronoitaessa tämä kahden pysäkinvälin osuus ei liene kaikkein tärkein.


Kun helsinkiläista samaan aikaan pysäkille nysväämistä seuraa saa helposti vaikutelman, ettei minkään osuuden aikataulujen synkronointi ole tärkeää...

----------


## Salomaa

Nopeuttamistoimenpiteistä keskeisimpiä olisi raitiovaunun muuttaminen joukkoliikennevälineeksi. Lippumyymälää,reittiopastoimistoa ja psykologin palvelupistettä on hankala siirtää ruuhkassa toiseen paikkaan, vaikka alapuolella olisi kiskot ja yläpuolella virroitin.

----------


## hylje

> Kehittyneemmissä liikennemuodoissa takana olevat ohittavat pysäkillä nysväävän yksilön, kun ovat saaneet omat asiakkaansa kyytiin.


Meinaat varmaan ratikkaa, joka vaihtaa vastaantulevalle raiteelle ohi nysväävän yksikön?

----------


## Resiina

> Meinaat varmaan ratikkaa, joka vaihtaa vastaantulevalle raiteelle ohi nysväävän yksikön?


Valitettavasti sehän ei ole mahdollista muutakuin päätepysäkeillä ja niistäkään ei kaikilla eli toisen ratikan ohittaminen samaan suuntaan ajettaessa.

----------


## hylje

Helsingissä on ikävän kankea systeemi, mutta nykyaikainen ratikka on 2-suuntainen ja puolenvaihtovaihteita on ripoteltu ongelmakohtien ympärille ja vähän muuallekkin. Jos Killerpopin mielestä Helsingin ratikat ovat huonoja, sen ratkaisu ei ole vaihtaminen vielä huonompiin busseihin vaan parempiin ratikoihin.

Lipunmyyntiongelmiin ratkaisu ei kuitenkaan ole hitaan vaunun ohittaminen vaan lipunmyynnin siirtäminen pois kuljettajalta. Rahastaja on hyvä ratkaisu, jonka voisi toteuttaa heti.

----------


## iiko

> Kehittyneemmissä liikennemuodoissa takana olevat ohittavat pysäkillä nysväävän yksilön, kun ovat saaneet omat asiakkaansa kyytiin.


Voi se kuljettajakin ilmoittaa jonottaville, että tulkaa seuraavalla ja laittaa ovet kiinni.

----------


## 339-DF

HSL:n tiedotteen http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/uutis...017091343.aspx mukaan raitiolinjaston matkustajamäärät ovat nousseet 16 % verrattuna vuoden takaiseen.

Mikähän mahtaa olla ysin vuorokausittainen nousijamäärä syyskuussa 2011 ja 2012?

Tiedote muuten puhuu ratikasta lähipäästöttömänä. Eikö tämän lähi-etuliitteen voisi jättää nyt pois, kun ratikoiden sähkö on pesty vesisähköksi?

----------


## late-

> Kun helsinkiläista samaan aikaan pysäkille nysväämistä seuraa saa helposti vaikutelman, ettei minkään osuuden aikataulujen synkronointi ole tärkeää...


Tärkeimpänä on pitkään pidetty mahdollisimman lyhyitä seisomisia päätepysäkillä. Aikatauluja on kovin vaikeaa synkronoida, jos vaunut eivät voi odottaa päätepysäkillä synkronoinnin kannalta oikeaa lähtöaikaa. Ymmärtääkseni käytäntöjä ollaan muuttamassa.

Synkroinointiin ei silti päästä nopeasti, jos halutaan säilyttää liikennöinnin tehokkuus. Linjasto ja rataverkon eri osuuksien ajoajat pitää tarpeen mukaan säätää synkronoinnin kannalta käteviksi. Muussa tapauksissa seisonta-ajoista voi tulla kohtuuttoman pitkiä suhteessa vuoroväliin. Osittain näin onkin nyt ja päätepysäkeillä on vilkasta. Eikä synkroininti tietenkään toimi, jos ajoajat vaihtelevat liikaa. Kuljettajien lipunmyynnin poistaminen olisi keskeinen muutos.

----------


## Jusa

> Lipunmyyntiongelmiin ratkaisu ei kuitenkaan ole hitaan vaunun ohittaminen vaan lipunmyynnin siirtäminen pois kuljettajalta. Rahastaja on hyvä ratkaisu, jonka voisi toteuttaa heti.


Alkuviikolla seurasin Tukholmassa Gärdetin tunnelbana-asemalla kun pari laivallista turisteja ryntäsi Tunnelbanaan.
Ensinnäkin laivan infosta sai ostettua SL sarjalippuja yleiseurooppalaisella valuutalla ja korteilla.
Gärdetin lippuportilla oli ylimääräinen SL-lipunmyyjä nopeuttamassa laiturille siirtymistä, leimaamalla valmiiksi ostettuja sarjalippuja.
Tuota ruuhkaa kesti puolisen tuntia.
Nopeaa ja mallikasta toimintaa oli mukava seurata. Myös lippuluukulta sai ostaa paikallisilla kruunuilla tiketin.

----------


## NS

> SRS-uutiset http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis12/uutis121.htm tietää kertoa että 3.11 aloitetaan lisäliikenne Rautatieaseman ja Länsiterminaalin välillä, linjan tunnuksena on 9X ja reitti kulkee Länsiterminaalista linjan 9 reittiä Kaivokadulle, josta Mikonkadun, Aleksin, Snelmannin ja Liisankadun kautta Kaisaniemenkadulle ja edelleen ysin reittiä Länsiterminaliin. Linjaa liikennödään La-Su n. klo 17-20. 9X liikennöi näillä näkymin 6.1.2013 saakka ja sen jälkeen lisäliikenne hoidetaan ehkä jollakin toisella tavalla.


Ei liene yleinen käytäntö raitioliikenteessä, että X-linjaa liikennöidään ainakin parin kuukauden ajan. Eivätkö X-linjat ainakin viime vuosikymmeninä ole olleet tilapäisiä, korkeintaan noin kuukauden päivät liikennöitäviä poikkeuslinjoja, jotka ovat korvanneet runkolinjaa tai jotain sen osuutta? Nythän kyseessä on täydentävä, osittain päällekkäinen ruuhka-ajan linja, joita on perinteisesti merkitty esim. V-kirjaimella. Oletan että 9X merkitään myös pysäkkien linjaliuskoihin ja aikatauluihin. Milloin raitioliikenteessä on viimeksi ollut X-merkintöjä pysäkeillä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei liene yleinen käytäntö raitioliikenteessä, että X-linjaa liikennöidään ainakin parin kuukauden ajan. Eivätkö X-linjat ainakin viime vuosikymmeninä ole olleet tilapäisiä, korkeintaan noin kuukauden päivät liikennöitäviä poikkeuslinjoja, jotka ovat korvanneet runkolinjaa tai jotain sen osuutta? Nythän kyseessä on täydentävä, osittain päällekkäinen ruuhka-ajan linja, joita on perinteisesti merkitty esim. V-kirjaimella. Oletan että 9X merkitään myös pysäkkien linjaliuskoihin ja aikatauluihin. Milloin raitioliikenteessä on viimeksi ollut X-merkintöjä pysäkeillä?


Ei yleistä, muttei mahdotontakaan. Mieleen tulee 1X Kauppatorilta Hakaniemeen 200102, se oli lisäliikennettä ja oli myös pysäkkikilvissä. Ei sitä tosin juuri kukaan käyttänyt.

Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että tuo X on huono  uskaltavatko matkustajat astua tuollaisen kyytiin? Toivottavasti siinä ainakin lukee määränpäätekstinä LTR:stä lähdettäessä Rautatieasema ja vaunut ovat sellaisia, joissa tämä määränpääteksti myös näkyy.

Simonkadun mäessä määränpääksi voisi muuttua Kruununhaka ja sitten Snellmaninkadulle päästyä Länsiterminaali. Saas nähdä miten suunnittelijat suunnittelee.

----------


## Albert

> Milloin raitioliikenteessä on viimeksi ollut X-merkintöjä pysäkeillä?


"Radanrakennusviikolla" 30.6-6.7.2008 Mannerheimintie / Kaivokatu / Simonkatu oli X-liuskoja ainakin linjan 7X ja varmaankin myös linjan 4X varrella.
En kylläkään ole pitänyt mitään kirjaa noista.

----------


## aki

> Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että tuo X on huono  uskaltavatko matkustajat astua tuollaisen kyytiin? Toivottavasti siinä ainakin lukee määränpäätekstinä LTR:stä lähdettäessä Rautatieasema ja vaunut ovat sellaisia, joissa tämä määränpääteksti myös näkyy.
> 
> Simonkadun mäessä määränpääksi voisi muuttua Kruununhaka ja sitten Snellmaninkadulle päästyä Länsiterminaali. Saas nähdä miten suunnittelijat suunnittelee.


HS:n juttu uudesta 9X-linjasta http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...i_raitiolinja/ Kun jo Otsikossa kerrotaan linjan kulkevan Länsiterminaalin ja Senaatintorin väliä, niin varmaan moni miettii että pääseekö tällä ollenkaan Rautatieasemalle! :Mad:  Otsikossa olisi aivan hyvin voitu mainita että linja kulkee Terminaalin ja Rautatieaseman väliä koska nimenomaan tätä yhteyttähän pitäisi korostaa. Toivottavasti määränpääkilvityksiin tosiaan laitettaisiin Rautatieasema, eikä suoraan Senaatintori!

----------


## MrArakawa

> Toivottavasti määränpääkilvityksiin tosiaan laitettaisiin Rautatieasema, eikä suoraan Senaatintori!


Eilen kun katsoin livasta niin sinne oli ohjelmoitu 9X:lle määränpäät Senaatintori ja Länsiterminaali, ei muita. Mutta vielähän sitä ehtisi. Aikaisempien poikkeusreittien jäljiltä livasta löytyy kyllä rautatieasema-määränpää, joten noheva kuski voi manuaalisesti kilvittää esitetynlaiset määränpäät jos niitä automaatti ei tule tarjoamaan.

----------


## pehkonen

> HS:n juttu uudesta 9X-linjasta http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...i_raitiolinja/ Kun jo Otsikossa kerrotaan linjan kulkevan Länsiterminaalin ja Senaatintorin väliä, niin varmaan moni miettii että pääseekö tällä ollenkaan Rautatieasemalle! Otsikossa olisi aivan hyvin voitu mainita että linja kulkee Terminaalin ja Rautatieaseman väliä koska nimenomaan tätä yhteyttähän pitäisi korostaa. Toivottavasti määränpääkilvityksiin tosiaan laitettaisiin Rautatieasema, eikä suoraan Senaatintori!


Eiköhän matkustajilta voine odottaa aivotoimintaa

----------


## 339-DF

> Eiköhän matkustajilta voine odottaa aivotoimintaa


 Ritu hei, mikä se ratikka oli millä meidän piti mennä?
 Yhdeksikkö. Mennään nyt kattoon mistä se lähtee ja mistä siihen saa lippuja.
 Tossa on joku 9X, mikähän se on?
 Emmä tiedä, lukeeks siinä minne se menee?
 Joo, Senaatintorille.
 No eihän me nyt sinne olla menossa. Meneeköhän se asemallekin?
 Kato, tuolta tulee perästä ysi.
 Joo, odotetaan sitä. Eihän tässä nyt niin kiire ole. Ei tollasista äksistä tiedä minne ne menee.

x 200.

Ei näin.

----------


## sub

Riittänee että Länsiterminaalin pysäkillä lukee selvästi että 9X menee Rautatieasemalle.

----------


## Albert

Ei se riitä. Ja missä se lukisi ja miten näkyvä se olisi?
Nyt tarkoitamme vieraspaikkakuntalaisia ja ulkomaalaisia. Varsinkin jälkimmäiset ovat luultavasti tottuneet parempaan matkustajainformaatioon kuin mitä täällä on tarjolla.

----------


## sub

> Ei se riitä. Ja missä se lukisi ja miten näkyvä se olisi?
> Nyt tarkoitamme vieraspaikkakuntalaisia ja ulkomaalaisia. Varsinkin jälkimmäiset ovat luultavasti tottuneet parempaan matkustajainformaatioon kuin mitä täällä on tarjolla.


Miksei riitä? Tässä keskustelussa ongelmaksi on nähdäkseni nostettu opastus välillä Rautatieasema-Länsiterminaali ja toisinpäin. Enkä itsekään näe mitään syytä puuttua muuhun, muutenhan samalla logiikalla pitäisi kaikkien muidenkin linjojen opastus miettiä uusiksi. Keskustasta päin asia lienee kunnossa koska kyltitys on joka tapauksessa Länsiterminaaliin, joten ongelma on ainoastaan Länsiterminaalissa keskustan suuntaan. Se miten pysäkin opaste visuaalisesti toteutetaan ei muodostune kovinkaan suureksi ongelmaksi.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Miksei riitä?


Yhtä hyvin voisi kysyä toisinpäin: Mitä haittaa olisi siitä, että vaunun nokalla lukisi rautatieasema?

----------


## NS

> Yhtä hyvin voisi kysyä toisinpäin: Mitä haittaa olisi siitä, että vaunun nokalla lukisi rautatieasema?


Samaa mieltä. Yhtä olennaista olisi että myös ysilinjan vaunujen kylteissä lukisi rautatieasema, eikä pelkkä Pasila, kuten nyt. Eiväthän ne Ritut ja muut satunnaiset matkailijat nykytilanteessakaan näe pelkkää vaunua katsomalla, että se menee rautatieaseman kautta.

Miksiköhän linjan 9X toiseksi päätepysäkiksi ei valittu Kauppatoria Senaatintorin sijasta? Eikö kääntyminen siellä olisi jopa nopeampaa? Ymmärrän toki että Krunikan kautta ajamalla saadaan mukaan sekä Varsapuistikon että Kaisaniemen pysäkit, jotka muuten jäisivät väliin, mutta Snellmaninkadulla on hankala tarvittaessa tasata aikaa, jos seiska hengittää niskaan. Ykkösen päättärillä Kauppatorilla puolestaan ei ole linjaliikennettä viikonloppuisin. Kesällä Kauppatorilla kääntymisestä olisi tietysti haittaa museoratikalle/-ratikasta, mutta näillä näkymin linjaa 9X ei ole enää silloin olemassakaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Miksiköhän linjan 9X toiseksi päätepysäkiksi ei valittu Kauppatoria Senaatintorin sijasta? Eikö kääntyminen siellä olisi jopa nopeampaa? Ymmärrän toki että Krunikan kautta ajamalla saadaan mukaan sekä Varsapuistikon että Kaisaniemen pysäkit, jotka muuten jäisivät väliin, mutta Snellmaninkadulla on hankala tarvittaessa tasata aikaa, jos seiska hengittää niskaan. Ykkösen päättärillä Kauppatorilla puolestaan ei ole linjaliikennettä viikonloppuisin. Kesällä Kauppatorilla kääntymisestä olisi tietysti haittaa museoratikalle/-ratikasta, mutta näillä näkymin linjaa 9X ei ole enää silloin olemassakaan.


Miksi äksän päätepysäkiksi ei oteta Mikonkadun pysäkkiä, jolloin kilpiin voisi hyvin laittaa "9X RAUTATIENTORI JÄRNVÄGSTORGET"?

----------


## Jusa

> Miksi äksän päätepysäkiksi ei oteta Mikonkadun pysäkkiä, jolloin kilpiin voisi hyvin laittaa "9X RAUTATIENTORI JÄRNVÄGSTORGET"?


Sehän olisi paras ratkaisu, kunhan olisi rata länsisuuntaan Kaivokadulle!

----------


## ultrix

> Sehän olisi paras ratkaisu, kunhan olisi rata länsisuuntaan Kaivokadulle!


Ai niin, eikö siinä olekaan vaihdetta Kaivokatua länteen?  :Eek:

----------


## Max

> Ai niin, eikö siinä olekaan vaihdetta Kaivokatua länteen?


On siinä. Lännestä ei pääse kääntymään Vilhonkadulle, mutta jos vaunu tosiaan ajaisi Kruununhaan ympäri ja sitten siirtyisi Rautatientorille tasailemaan, niin siitä kyllä pääsee liikkeelle haluttuun suuntaan.

----------


## sub

> Samaa mieltä. Yhtä olennaista olisi että myös ysilinjan vaunujen kylteissä lukisi rautatieasema, eikä pelkkä Pasila, kuten nyt.


No joo, itse asiassa olen samaa mieltä. Jotenkin tuli eilen vaan lukaistua tuo alla oleva viesti niin että kyseessä olisi isokin tekninen muutos, mutta eihän se kyllä tuon perusteella siltä vaikuta. 




> Eilen kun katsoin livasta niin sinne oli ohjelmoitu 9X:lle määränpäät Senaatintori ja Länsiterminaali, ei muita. Mutta vielähän sitä ehtisi. Aikaisempien poikkeusreittien jäljiltä livasta löytyy kyllä rautatieasema-määränpää, joten noheva kuski voi manuaalisesti kilvittää esitetynlaiset määränpäät jos niitä automaatti ei tule tarjoamaan.

----------


## JamoL

> Yhtä hyvin voisi kysyä toisinpäin: Mitä haittaa olisi siitä, että vaunun nokalla lukisi rautatieasema?


1) Vaunuun Länsisatamassa noussut kuvittelee (määränpäänsä) Rautatieaseman olevan päättäri, ja istuu paikallaan Senaatintorille asti ennen kuin virhe selviää.

2) Senaatintorin tienoille matkalla oleva luulee Rautatieaseman olevan päättäri ja hyppää siinä pois. Sitten hän näkee ratikan jatkavan juuri siihen suuntaan mihin hän on menossa, ja lähtee kiroillen kävelemään perässä.

Noista haksahtaisin ainakin itse ulkomailla silloin tällöin 1-skenaarioon.

----------


## risukasa

> On siinä. Lännestä ei pääse kääntymään Vilhonkadulle, mutta jos vaunu tosiaan ajaisi Kruununhaan ympäri ja sitten siirtyisi Rautatientorille tasailemaan, niin siitä kyllä pääsee liikkeelle haluttuun suuntaan.


Tai sitten voi tehdä kolmiokäännön.

----------


## Albert

Kun linjan 9 matkustajista taitaa valtaosa olla turisteja ainakin Jätkän päässä, tarvitsisi sen opastus olla poikkeava HSL:n käytännöstä. Eli siis huomattavasti parempi.

HSL ei salli, että vaunun määränpäänäytössä näkyisi välipaikkoja. Eli jos 9X on tosiaan Länsiterminaali - Senaatintori nimeltään, niin Senaatintori pitää vaunussa lukea kun terminaalista lähdetään.
Aikatauluissa asia on tietenkin toinen. Mutta turisti + aikataulut ja vieras paikka; ei ole helppoa.

Bussipuolella on hyvä esimerkki joka "tainnuttaa" stadilaisenkin. H95 lähtee Itäkeskuksesta "kilvillä" Keinutie. Linja tosin kulkee Vartioharjun, Mellunmäen metroaseman, Vesalan ja Kontulan metroaseman kautta Keinutielle  :Smile: .

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Bussipuolella on hyvä esimerkki joka "tainnuttaa" stadilaisenkin. H95 lähtee Itäkeskuksesta "kilvillä" Keinutie. Linja tosin kulkee Vartioharjun, Mellunmäen metroaseman, Vesalan ja Kontulan metroaseman kautta Keinutielle .


Näin on. Ja hyvin usein Keinutielle menevän bussin otsassa lukee "Itäkeskus" ja joskus myös samma på svenska. Ainakin siinä vaiheessa, kun bussi lähtee jatkamaan Mellunmäen metroasemalta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> 1) Vaunuun Länsisatamassa noussut kuvittelee (määränpäänsä) Rautatieaseman olevan päättäri, ja istuu paikallaan Senaatintorille asti ennen kuin virhe selviää.


Ja menee sitten ihmeissään kysymään kuljettajalta, eikö rautatieasemalle pääsekään. Ja kuljettaja kertoo, että hetken päästä ollaan takaisin siellä.




> 2) Senaatintorin tienoille matkalla oleva luulee Rautatieaseman olevan päättäri ja hyppää siinä pois. Sitten hän näkee ratikan jatkavan juuri siihen suuntaan mihin hän on menossa, ja lähtee kiroillen kävelemään perässä.


Luonnollisesti määränpääksi pitäisi jossain vaiheessa - mielellään ennen rautatieasemaa - vaihtua Senaatintori, ja tämän voisi myös sisänäytöistä huomata - myös ensimmäisessä skenaariossa. Lisäksi kukaan tuskin tekisi tuota virhettä kahdesti. Ja miksei siellä nokalla voisi jo Länsiterminaalin pysäkillä lukea vaikkapa Rautatieasema Senaatintori.




> Noista haksahtaisin ainakin itse ulkomailla silloin tällöin 1-skenaarioon.


Epäilen että sillä tavoin haksahtavia on kuitenkin monta kertaluokkaa vähemmän kuin niitä, jotka eivät uskalla nousta 9X:ään jos nokalla lukee vain Senaatintori.




> Bussipuolella on hyvä esimerkki joka "tainnuttaa" stadilaisenkin. H95 lähtee Itäkeskuksesta "kilvillä" Keinutie. Linja tosin kulkee Vartioharjun, Mellunmäen metroaseman, Vesalan ja Kontulan metroaseman kautta Keinutielle .


110TA:n nokalla luki ainakin joskus muinoin Postipuun koulu. Koska eihän kukaan ole menossa Tapiolaan, Mankkaalle, Kiloon tai Leppävaaraan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> On siinä. Lännestä ei pääse kääntymään Vilhonkadulle, mutta jos vaunu tosiaan ajaisi Kruununhaan ympäri ja sitten siirtyisi Rautatientorille tasailemaan, niin siitä kyllä pääsee liikkeelle haluttuun suuntaan.


Tuokaan ei varmaan ole huono vaihtoehto, mutta Ultrixin viestin voisi myös tulkita niin, että vaunu tasaa Mikonkadun eteläpään pysäkillä, siinä jossa 3T pysähtyy. En tiedä kumpaa hän tarkoitti.

Luulisi kyllä, että siihen jokin syy on, että 9X:n reitti haluttiin niin kuin se on. Onko Vilhonkadun ja pohjoisen Mikonkadun vaihteissa mitään ihmeellistä? Vai onko Spårakoffin tasaus tiellä?

----------


## pehkonen

> Tuokaan ei varmaan ole huono vaihtoehto, mutta Ultrixin viestin voisi myös tulkita niin, että vaunu tasaa Mikonkadun eteläpään pysäkillä, siinä jossa 3T pysähtyy. En tiedä kumpaa hän tarkoitti.
> 
> Luulisi kyllä, että siihen jokin syy on, että 9X:n reitti haluttiin niin kuin se on. Onko Vilhonkadun ja pohjoisen Mikonkadun vaihteissa mitään ihmeellistä? Vai onko Spårakoffin tasaus tiellä?


No saadaan yhteinen Metroasema-pysäkki Kaisaniemeen

----------


## Safka

> No saadaan yhteinen Metroasema-pysäkki Kaisaniemeen


Jepjep. Tältä kantilta katsoen ja ehkä muutenkin parahin linjaus lisäliikenteelle olisi ollut Hakaniemeen asti ulottuva linja, joka ei olisi Krunikan-kieppiin nähden lisännyt ajoaikaa juuri yhtään. Arenantaloahan kiertää vähällä käytöllä oleva silmukka ja sen liikennekunnon tarkistaminen (=väärin pysäköidyt autot pois) lisäliikenteen alkaessa la-su n. klo 17 ei liene ylivoimainen tehtävä. Ajantasaus ei toki tuossa silmukassa olisi voinut olla pitkä, mutta koska kyseessä on lyhytaikainen lisäliikenne, niin en näe ongelmana sitä, että 9 ja 9X ajaisi aikataulunkin mukaan peräkkäin  koska niinhän siinä tullee kuitenkin käymään.

----------


## iiko

> Jepjep. Tältä kantilta katsoen ja ehkä muutenkin parahin linjaus lisäliikenteelle olisi ollut Hakaniemeen asti ulottuva linja, joka ei olisi Krunikan-kieppiin nähden lisännyt ajoaikaa juuri yhtään. Arenantaloahan kiertää vähällä käytöllä oleva silmukka ja sen liikennekunnon tarkistaminen (=väärin pysäköidyt autot pois) lisäliikenteen alkaessa la-su n. klo 17 ei liene ylivoimainen tehtävä. Ajantasaus ei toki tuossa silmukassa olisi voinut olla pitkä, mutta koska kyseessä on lyhytaikainen lisäliikenne, niin en näe ongelmana sitä, että 9 ja 9X ajaisi aikataulunkin mukaan peräkkäin  koska niinhän siinä tullee kuitenkin käymään.


En tiedä, onko se ongelma, mutta Arenatalon vaihteessa ei ole kiskouraa vasemmalle, siitä mennään kiskon ylitse. Ei siis välttämättä oikein hyvä ratkaisu säännöllisen liikenteen tarpeisiin. 

Toisaalta sen mitä olen ysiä käyttänyt, niin Hakaniemeen asti on ihan turha ajella millään lisäliikenteellä. Ei siellä ole sille tarvetta. Tuo Krunan lenkki on ihan fiksu ratkaisu tähän.

----------


## Safka

> En tiedä, onko se ongelma, mutta Arenatalon vaihteessa ei ole kiskouraa vasemmalle, siitä mennään kiskon ylitse. Ei siis välttämättä oikein hyvä ratkaisu säännöllisen liikenteen tarpeisiin.


Totta, mutta kun meillä on hyväksytty laippaurattomat risteykset, niin kyllä niistä pitää voida ajaa vaunulla kuin vaunulla. Jos risteyksestä menee suistumatta yksi vaunu, niin samalla sitten kymmenkunta linjaliikenteen vaunua per päivä seuraavan kahden kuukauden aikana.




> Toisaalta sen mitä olen ysiä käyttänyt, niin Hakaniemeen asti on ihan turha ajella millään lisäliikenteellä. Ei siellä ole sille tarvetta. Tuo Krunan lenkki on ihan fiksu ratkaisu tähän.


Tämäkin on totta: porukka vaihtuu lähes täysin Kaivokadulla; terminaalista tulijoista vain muutama jatkaa Kaivokatua pitemmälle. Mutta ongelma onkin se, että 9X muistuttaa linjatunnukseltaan 9:ä, jolloin uusi porukka ehkä luulee pääsevänsä sillä Pasilaan. Jos linja jatkuisi Hakaniemeen, olisi siellä ensivinkkinä se, että mennään "väärän puolen" kiskoille ja lopulta se, että hetken päästä vaunun nokka on paluusuuntaan. Krunikan kiepillä vastaavaa efektiä ei synny, koska matka tuntuu mutkista huolimatta koko ajan edistyvän.

----------


## Jusa

> Mutta ongelma onkin se, että 9X muistuttaa linjatunnukseltaan 9:ä, jolloin uusi porukka ehkä luulee pääsevänsä sillä Pasilaan.


Eiköhän kuljettaja osaa käyttää kuulutuslaitetta ja kertoa, että vaunu ei jatka Pasilaan ja pyytää matkustajat laiturille odottamaan Pasilan ysiä.

----------


## Safka

> Eiköhän kuljettaja osaa käyttää kuulutuslaitetta ja kertoa, että vaunu ei jatka Pasilaan ja pyytää matkustajat laiturille odottamaan Pasilan ysiä.


Osaan minä ainakin, ei siinä mitään, ja suurin osa kollegoista. Koska "Pasilan-suunnan pysäkillä seisoo ysi niin Pasilaanhan se on menossa..." eli siihen kannattaa juosta läpi harmaan kiven ja punaisen valon! Epäselvyyksiä syntyy siksi, että viime hetken juoksijat eivät kuulutusta kuule, eikä täydessä vaunussa kaikki läsnäolijatkaan siihen kiinnitä huomiota. Sen vuoksi lisäliikenteen olisi oltava mahdollisimman pitkälle normireitin mukainen ja Hakaniemessä kääntö kävisi vaivattomimmin.

----------


## GT8N

Tuntuu taas jotenkin käsittämättömältä, että määränpääteksteistäkin pystytään tekemään ongelma. Länsiterminaalista lähdettäessä 9:n linjakilvissä voi aivan hyvin lukea vuorotellen _RAUTAITEASEMA PASILA_ ja _JERNVÄGSSTATION BÖLE_ sekä 9X:llä _RAUTATIEASEMA SENAATINTORI_ ja _JERNVÄGSSTATION SENATSTORGET_. Tietenkin sivistysvaltiossa Rautatieasema lukisi muodossa Päärautatieasema - Centralstation mikä se virallisestikin on, mutta koska Suomi, ei moinen tietenkään tule kyseeseen. Simonkadun mäessä sitten Rautatieaseman tekstit jäisivät näytöistä pois ja vaunuissa lukisi joko Senaatintori tai Pasila. 

Edelläkuvattu määränpäiden ilmoittaminen onnistuu sujuvasti ainakin erityisolosuhteiden ulkopuolelta tulevalta Veolia Transport Oy:ltä, jonka linja-autoissa voimme päivittäin havaita vuorotellen vaihtvia määränpäitä esimerkisi muodossa Helsinki Kamppi, Helsingfors Kampen. Tämä on tietenkin poikkeuksellista sillä HSL:n mielestä määränpää Helsinki on ainoa tärkeä tieto ja moinen tarkennus linjan todellisesta määränpäästä 213,75:n neliökilometrin alueella on liiallista asiakaspalvelua.    

Sekä varioiden että Nr:ien (huonot) linjakilvet pystyvät näyttämään aivan hyvin vaihtuvia määränpäitä *jos* halutaan.

Ylipäätään 9X alkaa jo tässä vaiheessa tuntua puuhastelulta (tosin sama koskee Helsingin raitioliikennettä ylipäätään). Linjaa tullaan liikennöimään vain muutamana tuntina viikonloppuisin. Se, että linja 9 on ylikuormitettu (= kapasiteetti on jo loppunut) kaikkina päivinä laivojen tuloaikoina ja seisomakuormia ajetaan myös muulloin kuin laivojen tuloaikoina, on osoitus vakavasta ongelmasta. Oman mausteensa luo myös tynkä-NrI -vanujen käyttö, joiden kapasiteetti on vielä muitakin vaunutyyppejä riittämättömämpi. 

Tuttuun helsinkiläistyyliin akuutille kapasiteettiongelmalle ei haluta todellisuudessa tehdä mitään. Sen osoittaa se, että jo nyt tiedetään 9X:n olevan tilapäinen ja sen liikennöinnin loppuessa asia ratkaistaan "muulla tavalla". Se, mitä tämä "muu tapa" on, en aseta järin suuria odotuksia. 

Samaan aikaan on mukavaa HSL:n tiedotuksessa kehua, kuinka matkustajamäärät "yllättivät" ja muuta naurettavaa. Ei paljon lohduta sitä välipysäkillä odottajaa, joka ei mahdu edes siihen kolmanteen tuulilasikuormassa kulkevaan vaunuun.

Mitä tulee puolestaan Ruoholahdenkadun valoihin, korostuu niiden liikennettä halvaannuttava vaikutus varsinkin ruuhka-aikoina. Raitioliikenteen toimintavarmuuden heikentämisen ohella aiheuttavat ne erittäin vakavaa haittaa varsinkin Lauttasaaren linjoille, mutta myös muille Kampin kautta kulkeville bussilinjoille (kuten 14 ja 18). Varsinkin iltaruuhkassa sen aiheuttamat jonot halvaannuttavat Kampin alueen katujen lisäksi liikenteen aina Kaivokadun kautta Rautatientorin toiselle puolelle asti. Ennen Ruoholahdenkadun valojen käyttöönottoa matka Kaivokadulta Lauttasaaren sillalle kesti hiljaisen liikenteen aikaan noin 10 minuuttia sekä ruuhka-aikaan 10-15min. Nykyisin sama matka kestää ruuhka-aikana 15-35 minuuttia. Näin suuri täsmällisyyden heikkeneminen aiheuttaa jo ennestään häiriöherkille linjoille huomattavia ongelmia aikataulussapysymiseen ja linjojen liikennöinti on ruuhka-aikoina merkittävän epätäsmällistä. Hiljaisina aikoina kun yksityisautoilua on vähemmän, vaikuttavat valot onneksi vähemmän linjojen täsmällisyyteen.

Ensiaskel Ruoholahdenkadun valojen haitan vähentämiselle olisi turhien jalankuvalovaiheiden poistaminen eli muuttamalla jalankulkuvalot napista tilattaviksi. Tällöin ei tarvitsisi jokaisella valokierrolla antaa kaikkiin suuntiin jalankuluvaiheita, jotka pääsääntöisesti ovat täysin turhia. Lisäksi risteyksen valoja olisi syytä pitää vilkuilla mahdollisimman suuri osa vuorokaudesta. Viimeinen vaihe olisikin täysin turhien valojen poistaminen ja palaaminen valoja edeltäneeseen tilanteeseen, jolloin liikenne sujui huomattavan hyvin nykyiseen nähden.

Mutta kuten tiedämme, liikennevalot ja etenkin jalankulkuvalot ovat pyhä lehmä, jolle ei voida yksinkertaisesti tehdä millään saralla mitään. Ja kuten aiemmin on keskusteltu, on syytä ottaa keskusteluun mukaan turvallisuuskortti ja todeta, että laskennallisesti liikennevaloilla vähennetään laskennallisia onnettomuuksia. Samalla logiikalla jokaisen liikennemerkin kohdalle voisi laittaa liikennevalot, jotta onnettomuuksia olisi vähemmän.

Tästä pääsemmekin taas alkuasetelmaan, eli kun ensin tyritään ja tehdään tietoisesti huonoja ratkaisuja niin sitten nostetaan kädet pystyyn. Asia nyt on näin eikä mitään voi tehdä, koska nykytilanne on "riittävä".

Olen puhunut.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Edelläkuvattu määränpäiden ilmoittaminen onnistuu sujuvasti ainakin erityisolosuhteiden ulkopuolelta tulevalta Veolia Transport Oy:ltä, jonka linja-autoissa voimme päivittäin havaita vuorotellen vaihtvia määränpäitä esimerkisi muodossa Helsinki Kamppi, Helsingfors Kampen. Tämä on tietenkin poikkeuksellista sillä HSL:n mielestä määränpää Helsinki on ainoa tärkeä tieto ja moinen tarkennus linjan todellisesta määränpäästä 213,75:n neliökilometrin alueella on liiallista asiakaspalvelua.


Nu'uh. HSL nimenomaan poisti seutulinjoilta YTV:n aikaisen määränpään Helsinki ja muutti ne Kampiksi, Elielinaukioksi ja Rautatientoriksi. Tässä vähän esimerkkejä galleriasta:

http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...nd-836&cat=510
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...ne-782&cat=510
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...ne-834&cat=510
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...nd-801&cat=510
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...nd-812&cat=510
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...ne-889&cat=510
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...nja-89&cat=510
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...nja-88&cat=510

HelB ja ESLL näyttäisivät olevan ainoat, jotka ilmoittavat määränpäänään Helsinki. Noista ei tosin näe, vilkuttavatko ne kahta määränpäätä, mutta en nyt ainakaan nopeasti löytänyt kuvia muuten kuin Helsinki-tekstillä.
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...iikenn&cat=510
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...iikenn&cat=510
http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...jaliik&cat=510

Ainakaan HSL ei siis velvoita ilmoittamaan sitä Helsinkinä. Olisi toki parempi, jos se velvoittaisi, että sen pitää olla Kamppi, Elielinaukio tai Rautatientori. Toissijaisesti sitten Veolian tapaan molemmat.

Kaikissa aikatauluissa lukee Kamppi, Elielinaukio tai Rautatientori. Yhdessäkään ei Helsinki, miten se YTV-aikaan siis oli.

----------


## Dakkus

Tuo oikean reitin tunnistamisen vaikeus ratkeaisi helpoiten ehkä toimimalla kuten muissa maissa toimitaan:
Pistetään siihen pysäkille hervottoman kokoinen kyltti, jossa on piirretty yhtenä suorana viivana koko linja pysäkkeineen. Tärkeimmät pysäkit (kuten rautatieasema) korostetaan sitten tavalla tai toisella. Matkustajan on erittäin nopea kurkata siitä puolisentoista metriä korkeasta kyltistä, että linjalla, jonka päättäri on Senaatintori, on keskivaiheilla asema nimeltä Rautatieasema/Central Railway Station.
Tavalliselle ysille tuollainen kyltti näkyi jo löytyvänkin, 9X:lle ilmeisesti ei. Molemmat linjat voisi myös ympätä samaan kylttiin siten, että 9X haarautuisi perusysistä Varsapuistikon jälkeen.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tuo oikean reitin tunnistamisen vaikeus ratkeaisi helpoiten ehkä toimimalla kuten muissa maissa toimitaan:
> Pistetään siihen pysäkille hervottoman kokoinen kyltti, jossa on piirretty yhtenä suorana viivana koko linja pysäkkeineen. Tärkeimmät pysäkit (kuten rautatieasema) korostetaan sitten tavalla tai toisella. Matkustajan on erittäin nopea kurkata siitä puolisentoista metriä korkeasta kyltistä, että linjalla, jonka päättäri on Senaatintori, on keskivaiheilla asema nimeltä Rautatieasema/Central Railway Station.
> Tavalliselle ysille tuollainen kyltti näkyi jo löytyvänkin, 9X:lle ilmeisesti ei. Molemmat linjat voisi myös ympätä samaan kylttiin siten, että 9X haarautuisi perusysistä Varsapuistikon jälkeen.


Järki hoi jätti jo

----------


## tohpeeri

Pysäkkiaikataulupalveluun on  ilmestynyt 9X:n aikataulut. Lauantai näyttää kummalta kun satamasta päin 9 ja 9X ajavat peräkkäin keskenään kahden minuutin välein. Sunnuntaina on tasaiset välit, 6 min. Vaunut ilmeisesti vaihtavat linjoja keskenään koska lauantaina kulkuun tulee korkeita vuoroja. Ihmettelen kyllä, etteivätkö matalat riitä. Yksi tällainen korkea jatkaa sitten näköjään perusysillä yöhön saakka. Sunnuntain vuorot ovat sentään kaikki matalia.

----------


## iiko

> Mutta ongelma onkin se, että 9X muistuttaa linjatunnukseltaan 9:ä, jolloin uusi porukka ehkä luulee pääsevänsä sillä Pasilaan. Jos linja jatkuisi Hakaniemeen, olisi siellä ensivinkkinä se, että mennään "väärän puolen" kiskoille ja lopulta se, että hetken päästä vaunun nokka on paluusuuntaan. Krunikan kiepillä vastaavaa efektiä ei synny, koska matka tuntuu mutkista huolimatta koko ajan edistyvän.


Jos siinä 9X:n linjakilvessä lukee vaikkapa Senaatintori, niin luulisi siitä jo ymmärrettävän, ettei se vaunu mene Pasilaan. Sitäpaitsi ne Hakaniemen "väärän puolen" kiskot eivät muuten auta. Kurvin liepeillä asuvana ja lähes päivittäin raitiovaunuja käyttävänä henkilönä olen niin kovin monta kertaa kuullut Hakaniemessä seuraavankaltaisen kysymyksen: "Meneeks tää Hämeentietä" tms...

----------


## j-lu

> Jos siinä 9X:n linjakilvessä lukee vaikkapa Senaatintori, niin luulisi siitä jo ymmärrettävän, ettei se vaunu mene Pasilaan.


Seiska kulkee Senaatintorilta Pasilaan. Miksei 9X:kin?

----------


## iiko

> Seiska kulkee Senaatintorilta Pasilaan. Miksei 9X:kin?


Niinhän se kulkee, mutta kai sitä jonkilaisen järjen hivenen voisi ihmisten päässä olevan. Ai niin, HSL on tehnyt kartan sivuilleen näiden kahden reiteistä. Selostusteksti on näin:




> 9 Länsiterminaali - Rautatieasema - Itä-Pasila
> Västra terminalen - Järnvägstationen - Östra Böle
> West Terminal - Central railway station - Itä-Pasila
> 9X Länsiterminaali - Senaatintori (la-su)
> Västra terminalen - Senatstorget (lör-sön)
> West Terminal - Senaatintori (Senate square) (Sat-Sun)


Mie vaan kysyn, miksei tuossa 9X:n kohdalla voi lukea vaikkapa Länsiterminaali - Rautatieasema - Senaatintori - Rautatieasema - Länsiterminaali? Ensimmäisessäkin voisi  mieluummin kuin Itä-Pasila lukea että Pasilan asema. 

Ja lopuksi vielä se, ettei HSL:llä taideta oikeasti  ymmärtää sitä, milloin sitä liikennettä oikein tarvitaan. Syksy tulee ja pikkujouluaika kuumimmillaan. Perjantain iltapäivälähdöt ovat oikeasti tukossa Tallinkilla. Mutta eipä ole lisäliikennettä ei....

----------


## j-lu

> Niinhän se kulkee, mutta kai sitä jonkilaisen järjen hivenen voisi ihmisten päässä olevan.


Suurempi ongelma tässä on se, että helsinkiläiset olettavat kaikkien tuntevan kaupungin. Kuitenkin taitaa olla niin, että keskiverto kuopiolainen osaa suunnilleen yhtä vähän Helsingin maantieteestä kuin päinvastoin. Puhumattakaan ulkolaisista. On nimittäin sellainen vaara, että Jätkäsaareen saapuu ihmisiä, jotka ottavat ensiaskeliaan Suomen maaperällä.

Eikö ne linjat voisi vaan merkata pysäkeille esim. Dakkuksen ehdottamalla ja hyväksi havaitulla tavalla.

----------


## ultrix

Hivenen off-topic, mutta minusta on hellyyttävää, että HSL:n mielestä Itä-Pasila on myös englanniksi Itä-Pasila (kontra West Terminal, Central railway station tai Senate Square).

Rimmaa ihan täysin sen kanssa, että Helsinki Region Transport lyhennetään HSL ja että myös Itäkeskus on englanniksi Itäkeskus.

----------


## tohpeeri

Tulipa testattua 9X, Varioilla mennen tullen. Menovaunussa ei ulkokilvissä lukenut X:ää mutta määränpää oli oikein ja sisänäytöt samoin. Paluuvaunussa kuljettaja kertoi jollekin, että HSL ei ole päivittänyt kilpiä joten ne täytyy itse naputella ja sisänäytössä luki koko ajan: 9 Pasila, ei kuulemma toiminut.

----------


## Albert

> Tulipa testattua 9X, Varioilla mennen tullen. Menovaunussa ei ulkokilvissä lukenut X:ää mutta määränpää oli oikein ja sisänäytöt samoin. Paluuvaunussa kuljettaja kertoi jollekin, että HSL ei ole päivittänyt kilpiä joten ne täytyy itse naputella ja sisänäytössä luki koko ajan: 9 Pasila, ei kuulemma toiminut.


Surkealta kuulostaa. Lukiko "Senaatintori" kun terminaalista lähdettiin?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Surkealta kuulostaa. Lukiko "Senaatintori" kun terminaalista lähdettiin?


Kun kuljettaja aikansa näppäili, niin sai ulkotekstit oikein mutta sisänäytöissä luki koko ajan: 9 Pasila, siis koko matkan. Aseman kohdalla kuski toivotti hyvää iltaa ja kertoi mihin vaunu oli menossa.

----------


## iiko

> Tulipa testattua 9X, Varioilla mennen tullen. Menovaunussa ei ulkokilvissä lukenut X:ää mutta määränpää oli oikein ja sisänäytöt samoin. Paluuvaunussa kuljettaja kertoi jollekin, että HSL ei ole päivittänyt kilpiä joten ne täytyy itse naputella ja sisänäytössä luki koko ajan: 9 Pasila, ei kuulemma toiminut.


Suoraan sanottuna surkeaa toimintaa. Vai onko tuon systeemin käyttöliittymä siellä HSL:n puolella niin surkea, ettei sitä voi tehdä ihan tuosta vaan?

----------


## GT8N

> Suoraan sanottuna surkeaa toimintaa.


Jotenkin vain ei tullut yllätyksenä. 

Mietiskelin Länsiterminaalin liikenteen kuormituksen ratkaisua 9X:n jälkeen ja päädyin kahteen vaihtoehtoon:

1. Jo aiemmin esittämäni 9B Länsisatama-Linjat, jossa 23 synkataan 9B:n kanssa ja katkaistaan Linjoille tai

2. Uusi linja "11" Länsiterminaali - Salmisaari. Tämä on mahdollista, jos Länsilinkin ja Itämerenkadun pysäkkien välille Ruoholahdenrantaan rakennetaan vaihdeyhteys. 

Linjalla "11" olisi useita hyötyjä, kuten:
Linjan liikennöitiin riittäisi 2 vaunua.Linjan reitillä on vain kaksi suurempaa risteystä, joissa valoetuudet saadaan sujuviksi haluttaessa.Linja palauttaa yhteyden Länsiterminaalista Ruoholahden metroasemalle sekä järkevän yhteyden Lauttasaaren ja Espoon suunnasta/suuntaan.Linja ei kulje erittäin häiriöalttiilla Ruoholahdenkatu-Kamppi-Mannerheimintien risteys-Kaivokatu -reitilläLinja ei lisää vaunumäärää nykyisin häiriöalttiilla Kaivokadulla

Käytännössä vaihdeyhteyteen ja pariin vaunupäivään investoimalla olisi mahdollista saada helpotettua nykyistä täysin kestämätöntä tilannetta. Se tietysti maksaa jotain, mutta tunnetusti laatu maksaa. Ja kaikkihan on suhteellista. Jos siis halutaan helpottaa ongelmaa voidaan lisälinjan toteuttamista edistää. Jos taas halutaan jatkaa nykyistä pönttöilyä niin nostetaan vain kädet pystyyn. 

Ja jos Länsiterminaali-Salmisaari -yhteyden pyörittäminen maksaisi jotain, niin maksaa myös linjan 17 tyhjien bussien pyörittäminen. Kuitenkin linjan 17 ja Länsiterminaali-Salmisaari -yhteyden matkustajamäärät ovat varmasti _jokseenkin_ eri mittaluokissa.

Sitten vuosikymmenten päästä, kun 8 saadaan Länsiterminaaliin voidaan linja lakkauttaa jos kysyntä ei ole enää "riittävää".

----------


## Nak

> Uusi linja "11" Länsiterminaali - Salmisaari. Tämä on mahdollista, jos Länsilinkin ja Itämerenkadun pysäkkien välille Ruoholahdenrantaan rakennetaan vaihdeyhteys.


Sitten voidaan todeta nykyisen pakettiauto 15:n olevan turha, kun ratikalla pääsee niinkin lähelle salmisaarta kuin tien toiselle puolelle ja voidaan antaa ratikan numeroksi se tuttu ja turvallinen sataman 15  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

Kävin sunnuntaina vähän seuraamassa tuota 9X:n toimintaa. Ei se ihan kuin Strömsössä mennyt, mutta eipä ole Strömsössä ratikoita eikä muutosvastarintaista Helmi-tätiäkään. Mahtaakohan Strömsössä olla defibrilaattoreita? Ei siellä ehkä tarvita, sen sijaan Helmi-täti kyllä kovasti tarvitsisi.

Terminaalista tuli Ruoholahdenkadulle vaunu, jonka linjakilvissä ei ollut numeroa ollenkaan, tekstinä Senaatintori. En tiedä, mitä sisänäytöt näyttivät. Snellulla tuli vastaan vaunu, jossa ei ollut linjanumeroa mutta määränpääteksti oli Länsiterminaali. Kuljettaja pysähtyi Vironkadun pysäkille ja näpläili laitetta aikansa, minkä jälkeen kilvet olivat sekä ulkona että sisällä ihan oikein, siis 9X Länsiterminaali ja pysäkkinäytötkin toimivat.

Aikataulut tuntuivat hyvin viitteellisiltä. Ei kai niitä ole yleisölle julkaistukaan, mutta SRS:n sivuilta ne toki ovat ladattavissa. Vuorot kuitenkin kulkivat miten sattuu, yleensä joko juuri ennen ysiä tai heti sen jälkeen. Minä jotenkin naiivisti kuvittelin, että tarkoitus olisi synkata 9 ja 9X siten, että vaunut kuormittuisivat tasaisesti, mutta ilmeisesti se ei ole oleellista, vaan on parempi ajattaa edellä täpötäyttä vaunua ja perässä lähes tyhjää. No, tällä tavoin kuitenkin myös 9X näytti saavan matkustajia.

En minä nyt niin kovin yllättynyt tästä ole. Silti näen Apfelschorlen-märkiä unia tilanteesta, jossa Länsiterminaalissa on laiturilla varustettu sivuraide, jolla seisoo "9 Hakaniemi" -kilvitetty vaunu, jonka lähtöaika on täsmällisesti kahden perusysin välissä ja joka kääntyy Arenan silmukassa ympäri. Kuvitelmissani pysäkillä seisoo liikenteenohjaaja paimentamassa matkustajia siihen vaunuun, joka on seuraavaksi lähdössä. Ja edelleen minun pilvilinnoissani Arenan silmukasta on käyty hinaamassa väärinpysäköidyt autotkin pois niin, että nämä lisävuorot pääsevät lähtemään "9 Länsiterminaali" -kilvin takaisin määränpäähänsä täsmällisesti vuoroysien välissä. No, uniksi jäävät. Ensi vuonna sitten uudet kujeet ja taitaa mennä touhu vielä sekavammaksi.

----------


## hmikko

> Mahtaakohan Strömsössä olla defibrilaattoreita? Ei siellä ehkä tarvita, sen sijaan Helmi-täti kyllä kovasti tarvitsisi.


TV-sarjassahan Helmi-tädin vaippojen vaihtamiseen kyllästynyt omaishoitaja jysäyttäisi tätiä semmoisella korkeajännitteellä, että täti pääsisi viimeiselle vaunumatkalleen kirstussa. Sitten omaisten kauhuksi kävisi ilmi, että Helmin täysin sietämätön, yltiönarsistinen tytär  ja tämän holtittomasti velkaantunut mies olivat käyttäneet tädin sekavaa tilaa hyväkseen ja testamentauttaneet tädin maaomaisuuden itselleen.

----------


## Lamuski

Huhujen mukaan linja 9X lopettaa liikennöin tammikuussa ja tilalle tulee linja 6T Länsiterminaali-Arabia. Linjaa liikennöitäisiin ilmeisesti vain viikonloppuisin. Nämä siis toistaiseksi huhuja.

----------


## aki

> Huhujen mukaan linja 9X lopettaa liikennöin tammikuussa ja tilalle tulee linja 6T Länsiterminaali-Arabia. Linjaa liikennöitäisiin ilmeisesti vain viikonloppuisin. Nämä siis toistaiseksi huhuja.


Kuulostaa kyllä paremmalta kuin nykyinen 9X-järjestely, tuo 6T olisi samanlainen systeemi kuin nykyinen 4T, lyhyt jatko Länsiterminaaliinkaan tuskin tarvitsisi kuin yhden vaunun lisää 6/8:lle?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kuulostaa kyllä paremmalta kuin nykyinen 9X-järjestely, tuo 6T olisi samanlainen systeemi kuin nykyinen 4T, lyhyt jatko Länsiterminaaliinkaan tuskin tarvitsisi kuin yhden vaunun lisää 6/8:lle?


Jos sitä nyt liikennöidään Bulevardin kautta. Epäilisin, että kulkee suoraan Kampin läpi niin kuin 9:kin. Muutenhan linjatunnuskin olisi 6A.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä 6T (niin kuin Terminaali, vrt 4T) kulkee Bulsan kautta, ihan vaan kutosen pidennyksenä. Noin se onnistuu, kun tietyllä aikavälillä jokainen vuoro ajaa sinne terminaaliin asti. Mutta nähtäväksi jää, miten tuo käytännössä sujuu. Terminaalissa ei ole kahta lähtölaituria, joten 6T ja 9 pitää saada sinne oikeassa järjestyksessä ja kriittistä on saada lähetettyä 6T matkaan aikataulun mukaisesti.

Ruoholahdenrannassa linjan 6 päätepysäkillä ei ole ohitusraidetta. Niinpä on mahdollista, että 6T tulee sinne sellaiseen aikaan, jolloin sen edessä seisoo 6 aikaa tasaamassa. Tämä riski on olemassa varsinkin silloin, jos 6T ei jostain syystä lähde ajallaan LTR:stä mutta myös silloin, jos perus-6:n aikataulu on liian löysä tai kireä ja siitä syystä 6 ei saavu päätepysäkilleen silloin kun oletetaan. Tämä koskee tietysti vain ensimmäisiä ja viimeisiä 6T:n lähtöjä, jolloin myös 6 on liikenteessä.

Sopii toivoa, että LTR:n pysäkille tulee kissankokoiset opasteet siitä, että 6T kulkee eri reittiä mutta silti rautatieasemalle ja vain tiettyinä, harvoina aikoina. Muuten ovat matkustajat aivan pihalla. Pienellä kauhulla odotan, miten tuo tulee käytännössä toimimaan. Ja edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että ne Hakaniemeen ajettavat 9-tunnuksella merkityt lisävuorot olisivat selkein ja toimintavarmin ratkaisu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä 6T (niin kuin Terminaali, vrt 4T) --


4T ei taas olekaan linjan pidennys vaan reitin vaihto. Siksi tuo T on mielestäni vähän epälooginen, kun kaikkialla muuallakin se tarkoittaa eri reittiä, vaikka se nyt 4T:llä sattuu tarkoittamaan myös terminaalia. Tosin ratikoiden linjakirjaimissa nyt ei perinteisesti ole logiikkaa muutenkaan (7A/7B, 3T/3B), että sikäli kai tuo on ihan hyvä, sarjassa melkein looginen.

Ja toisaalta en nyt ymmärrä, miksi se 6T ylipäätään pitää sitten Bulsan kautta ajaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> 4T ei taas olekaan linjan pidennys vaan reitin vaihto. Siksi tuo T on mielestäni vähän epälooginen, kun kaikkialla muuallakin se tarkoittaa eri reittiä, vaikka se nyt 4T:llä sattuu tarkoittamaan myös terminaalia. Tosin ratikoiden linjakirjaimissa nyt ei perinteisesti ole logiikkaa muutenkaan (7A/7B, 3T/3B), että sikäli kai tuo on ihan hyvä, sarjassa melkein looginen.


Ne ysäri-ytv-aikataulukirjoissa esitetyt "pääreittiä pidempi, lyhyempi" jne tyyppiset selitykset ei ole koskaan oikein päteneet ratikkalinjoihin, ellei sitten sattumalta. (1A on ollut 1A jo 1950-luvulta saakka.) Kun nuo kirjaimet 50-luvulla tulivat, niin niitä annettiin paikannimien mukaan, siksi 4S (Salutorget), 3B (Berghäll) jne. Sitä perinnettä Hellevi noudatti, kun antoi 4T:lle tuon T-kirjaimen ja minusta on loogista, että myös 6 saa terminaalilinjana saman T:n.




> Ja toisaalta en nyt ymmärrä, miksi se 6T ylipäätään pitää sitten Bulsan kautta ajaa.


Mistä se sitten pitäisi ajaa? Jätettäiskö Bulsa kokonaan ilman liikennettä viikonloppuiltaisin?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mistä se sitten pitäisi ajaa? Jätettäiskö Bulsa kokonaan ilman liikennettä viikonloppuiltaisin?


No jos tarkoitus on kaikki kutoset pidentää, niin sitten toki Bulsan kautta. Ajattelin, että ne tulevat lisävuoroiksi normaalin kutosen väliin. Toki kutosen viikonloppuliikenne lienee niin väljää, että pidennys on parempi. En vain ajatellut, kun 9X:tkin ovat lisävuoroja eivätkä normaalivuorojen reittimuutoksia.

----------


## GT8N

> Tosin ratikoiden linjakirjaimissa nyt ei perinteisesti ole logiikkaa muutenkaan (7A/7B, 3T/3B), että sikäli kai tuo on ihan hyvä, sarjassa melkein looginen.


Silloin kun kirjaimet on linjanumeroiden perään tulleet, on niillä ollut kyllä selkeä ajatus. Pääosin asia vain ei aukea suurelle yleisölle (kun ei siitä paljon ole mainostettukaan).

Mutta:
7A, A=rengaslinja myötäpäivään
7B, B=rengaslinja vastapäivään
3B, B=Berghäll
3T, T=Tölö

Kun kirjaimet tarkoittavat myös monia muita asioita, kuten A=pidennys, B=lyhennys jne. on suuri yleisö täysin kuutamolla. Siksi järjestelyjä on syytä selkeyttää, sillä jos (ja kun) 6T ilmestyy on tavan tallaajat aivan pihalla. Ja viime aikojen esimerkit HSL:n tidedotuksesta eivät ole olleet perin mairittelevia. 

Siten kirjainten käyttöä raitioliikenteessä on syytä miettiä tarkkaan varsinkin uusilla linjoilla. Numeroita kun riittää äärettömään asti niin ei pitäisi loppua heti kesken.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Silloin kun kirjaimet on linjanumeroiden perään tulleet, on niillä ollut kyllä selkeä ajatus. --
> 7B, B=rengaslinja vastapäivään
> 3B, B=Berghäll


Niin kuin että selkeä ajatus = "B tarkoittaa joko rengaslinjaa vastapäivään tai Kalliota ruotsiksi"? Mikä tuossa ajatuksessa on selkeää? Pointtini juurikin on, että ratikkalinjojen kirjaimissa ei ole mitään logiikkaa, vaan kirjain tarkoittaa eri linjalla aina eri asiaa. Se on mielestäni hyvin määritelmällisesti epälogiikkaa. Samahan koskee A-kirjaintakin. 1A on pidennetty, 7A ei.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:01 ----------

Ja väittäisin muuten, että 99 % 6T:n kohderyhmästä ei tiedä, että T=terminaali. Mutta 6:n normaaleista käyttäjistä taas aika moni tiennee, että 4T:llä on eri reitti kuin 4:llä. Ja siksi ihmettelee, eikö 6T:llä pääsekään samaan paikkaan kuin 6:lla.

----------


## HeSa

Olen GT8N:n kanssa samaa mieltä, turhat kirjaimet pois linjatunnuksista, uusia numeroita riittää todellakin.  Hyvä uudistus on linjojen 3B:n ja 3T:n korvaaminen linjoilla 2 ja 3. Eihän tavallisella, satunnaisella käyttäjällä yleensä ole hajuakaan kaikista näistä A, B, T, ja X kirjaimien merkityksestä. Ulkomailla niitä on myös harvemmin, tämä on kyllä tyypillinen Helsinki-ilmiö. Mikäli on kysymys vain aivan pienestä poikkeamasta numerolinjan reitistä lisäkirjain on tietenkin OK, muuten eri linjanumerotunnus on selkeämpi kuin kaikenlaisia kirjaimia.

----------


## Jusa

Kyllähän 6T on oikein johdonmukainen terminaaliratikaksi, etenkin kun reitti on muuten normaalia kutosta.
Samalla tavallahan on nimetty 4T ja 3T, kaikki menevät terminaaleihin.
9X olisi voinut olla samalla kaavalla nimetty 9T.

----------


## Albert

Länsiterminaalissa on pysäkkitolpassa aikataulutelineessä pysty-A5 tietoa linjasta 9X suomeksi ja ruotsiksi. Jee, jee!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllähän 6T on oikein johdonmukainen terminaaliratikaksi, etenkin kun reitti on muuten normaalia kutosta.


Sehän nyt on selvä, että 6 on oikea numero. Siitä, että reitti on muuten normaalia kutosta, kun seuraa nimenomaan se, että se numero pitää olla 6, ei se mikä kirjain sillä pitää olla.




> Samalla tavallahan on nimetty 4T ja 3T, kaikki menevät terminaaleihin.


No sen mukaan ei kyllä ole 3T:tä nimetty, koska 3T:hän oli iät ja ajat 3:n kahdeksikkolinjan toinen suunta (se suunta, joka rautatieasemalta meni Töölööseen päin, jos nyt oikein muistan). Tämä "terminaaliin menevä" 3T:hän on vasta pari vuotta vanha. Aikaisemmin siis terminaaliin meni 3B ja sieltä tuli 3T. Ei mitään terminaalilogiikkaa, ja olisi se nykyiselläkin 3T:llä aika kaukaa haettua. Se on 3T siksi, että 3:n kirjaimet ovat aina olleet B ja T. Ei siksi, että sillä pääsee myös Olympiaterminaaliin.

Ja 4T:llä ja 6T:llä on se ero, että 4T ei aja kaikkia 4:n pysäkkejä, 6T ajaa.

----------


## Max

> Tämä "terminaaliin menevä" 3T:hän on vasta pari vuotta vanha. Aikaisemmin siis terminaaliin meni 3B ja sieltä tuli 3T.


...ja parin kuukauden päästä mitä ilmeisimmin Olympiaterminaalille meneekin raitiolinja 2 eikä enää 3T.

----------


## NS

Sangen mielenkiintoiselta vaikuttaa tuo 9/9X viikonloppuaikataulu. Linjojen 9 ja 9X vaunut eivät suinkaan lähde terminaalilta tasaisin välein, kuten joku taisi jo täällä todetakin, vaan esimerkiksi vuorotellen 4 ja 8 minuutin välein, tai vuorotellen 2 ja 7 minuutin välein. Luulisi, että moisella rytmityksellä tasaisen kuormituksen saavuttaminen on melko hankalaa. (Tosin tasaiselle kuormitukselle lienee suunnittelussa annettu vähemmän painoarvoa kuin riittävälle kapasiteetille.) Mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta on myös että linjan 9X liikennöintiaikana vuorojen numerojärjestys sekoittuu hetkellisesti terminaalilla, kun joka toinen vuoro kääntyy Senaatintorilla takaisin Länsisatamaan joutuen sen jälkeen "väärään väliin". Tämä ongelma on ratkaistu ajattamalla väärässä välissä olevat vuorot halliin lisäliikenteen päätyttyä. Sunnuntaina kaikki lisävuorot jatkavat linjalla lisäliikenteen päätyttyä. Lauantaina alkuillasta hallista linjalle lähtevistä lisävuoroista yksi (184) ei kertaakaan käy Senaatintorilla, kun taas sunnuntaina linjan kaikki kymmenen vuoroa ajavat ainakin yhden kierroksen 9X-tunnuksella.

----------


## Safka

> Linjojen 9 ja 9X vaunut eivät suinkaan lähde terminaalilta tasaisin välein,


Lauantain osalta tuo vaikuttaa ihan loogiselta. Eli terminaalilta lähtee ensin 9X, joka ainakin periaatteessa kerää porukan, jonka perään lähtee tyhjempi perus-9, joka sitten tarjoaa yhteyden muulle kuin laivakansalle. Näin siis periaatteessa, en tiedä miten todellisuus on.
Sunnuntain osalta taas omat raja-arvonsa lienee asettanut se, että ysin lähtöaikoja ei muutettu, vaan 9X on jouduttu vähän pakolla runnomaan sopiviin väleihin. Ja vielä jonkin sortin tasausaikakin on pitänyt terminaaliin saada.

----------


## Salomaa

> Suoraan sanottuna surkeaa toimintaa. Vai onko tuon systeemin käyttöliittymä siellä HSL:n puolella niin surkea, ettei sitä voi tehdä ihan tuosta vaan?


Mistä muuten johtuu ? Esim linjoilla  51, 39, 45 sisänäytöt näyttää mitä sattuu. Ja tuo Jokerin-bussien kello on joka toisessa säätämättä. Lukuisista viisasteluista huolimatta kukaan ei kerro, koska kaikissa Jokeri-busseisssa on oikeaa aikaa näyttävät kellot. Ei sitten pitäisi mainostaa korkeatasoisesta bussilinjasta, jos ei edes kelloja saada kuntoon.

----------


## Dakkus

> Mistä muuten johtuu ? Esim linjoilla  51, 39, 45 sisänäytöt näyttää mitä sattuu. Ja tuo Jokerin-bussien kello on joka toisessa säätämättä. Lukuisista viisasteluista huolimatta kukaan ei kerro, koska kaikissa Jokeri-busseisssa on oikeaa aikaa näyttävät kellot. Ei sitten pitäisi mainostaa korkeatasoisesta bussilinjasta, jos ei edes kelloja saada kuntoon.


Valvonnan puutteesta kai tässä on kyse. Vaikka kellosta saa pisteitä kilpailutuksessa, kellolta ei käytännössä vaadita toimivuutta. Tai vaaditaan, samalla tavalla kuin Suomessa on pyöräilijöiden pakollista käyttää kypärää.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Raitiolinja 6T aloittaa liikennöinnin Länsiterminaaliin 12. tammikuuta:

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut..._ratikkalinja/

----------


## MrArakawa

> Ja edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että ne Hakaniemeen ajettavat 9-tunnuksella merkityt lisävuorot olisivat selkein ja toimintavarmin ratkaisu.


Itsenäisyyspäivänä tätä päästään kokeilemaan, kun 9X-lisävuorot käyvät kääntymässä Arenatalon silmukassa.

----------


## Tidtabell

Tyylikkäästi tänään työpaikan retkibussi joutui Ruoholahdenkadulla kaupunkiin palatessa ajamaan siinä raitiotiekorokkeella. Autokaista oli niin kaponen pysäköityjen autojen, lumivallien ja varmaan osittain sen kadun alussa olevan kerrostaloremontin vuoksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tyylikkäästi tänään työpaikan retkibussi joutui Ruoholahdenkadulla kaupunkiin palatessa ajamaan siinä raitiotiekorokkeella. Autokaista oli niin kaponen pysäköityjen autojen, lumivallien ja varmaan osittain sen kadun alussa olevan kerrostaloremontin vuoksi.


Tämä nouseekin nyt ajankohtaiseksi, kun HSL:n raitioliikenteen linjastosuunnitelma nojaa siihen, että Välimerenkadulle tehtäisiin raitiotie. Se on sinne piirretty käytännössä samalla speksillä kuin Tyynenmerenkadullekin, eli leveä rv-kaista-alue, ja kiskot niin reunassa, että ratikka on jatkuvasti autojen peileissä kiinni. Kiskojen välissä on sitten tilaa keskikorokkeille, jotka oikeastaan ovat aivan turhia  kadulla tulee kulkemaan yksi ratikkalinja harvalla vuorovälillä. Kiskoalue itsessään toimii aivan hyvin keskikorokkeena tällaisella kadulla. Nyt olisi vielä mahdollisuus korjata suunnitelmia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se on sinne piirretty käytännössä samalla speksillä kuin Tyynenmerenkadullekin, eli leveä rv-kaista-alue, ja kiskot niin reunassa, että ratikka on jatkuvasti autojen peileissä kiinni. Kiskojen välissä on sitten tilaa keskikorokkeille, jotka oikeastaan ovat aivan turhia  kadulla tulee kulkemaan yksi ratikkalinja harvalla vuorovälillä. Kiskoalue itsessään toimii aivan hyvin keskikorokkeena tällaisella kadulla. Nyt olisi vielä mahdollisuus korjata suunnitelmia.


Tuollaista ei todellakaan pitäisi tehdä enää toista. Voin arvata, että keskikorokeratkaisu on keksitty Suomen hieman eriskummallisten raitiotie- ja suojatiesääntöjen vuoksi. Laki ei ota huomioon raitiotien vuoroväliä, mutta katusuunnittelija voi sen ottaa huomioon aivan samalla tavalla kuin otetaan liikennemäärä huomioon muissakin katusuunnittelun ratkaisuissa. Kuten vaikka liikennevalojen sirjoittamisessa tai pois jättämisessä.

Jos halutaan korokkeet  jotka lienevät tarpeettomat  niitä voi tehdä kaksi raiteen molemmin puolin. Autokaistaan voi tehdä mutkan. Jalkakäytävällähän on tilaa pysäköintikaistan verran siirtää autokaistaa ja tehdä ratikan raiteen viereen 2-metrinen koroke. Autokaistan mutka on vain hyväksi, jotta autoilijat osaavat hillitä nopeuttaa risteystä lähestyttäessä. Nyt tehdään pitkä suora, joka houkuttelee kaahaamaan, ja sitten valitetaan, kun ei noudatetaa 30 km/h nopeusrajoitusta.

Eli lausuntoa nyt vain peliin sinne, missä tuota suunnitelmaa käsitellään!

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli lausuntoa nyt vain peliin sinne, missä tuota suunnitelmaa käsitellään!


Mutta kun ei sitä enää käsitellä missään. Tuo linkkaamani kuva on hyväksytty lautakunnassa helmikuussa 2010. Sehän tässä ongelmana onkin, että virkamiesten pitäisi nyt itse tuo huomata ja oma-aloitteisesti tehdä uudet liikenne- ja katusuunnitelmat.

----------


## hmikko

> Sehän tässä ongelmana onkin, että virkamiesten pitäisi nyt itse tuo huomata ja oma-aloitteisesti tehdä uudet liikenne- ja katusuunnitelmat.


Kai sinne nyt voi ainakin lautakunnan jäsen tai muu valtuutettu ottaa yhteyttä.

----------


## ess

> Mutta kun ei sitä enää käsitellä missään. Tuo linkkaamani kuva on hyväksytty lautakunnassa helmikuussa 2010. Sehän tässä ongelmana onkin, että virkamiesten pitäisi nyt itse tuo huomata ja oma-aloitteisesti tehdä uudet liikenne- ja katusuunnitelmat.


Ei kai kukaan nyt rupea teettämään itsellään lisää töitä. Näillä mennään.

----------


## sebastin

Autoliikenne tulee hyydyttämään ja katkaisemaan Jätkän vetovoiman. Lopulta sinne menee 1 tai 2 linjaa. Autoliikenteelle on tehtävä jotain.

----------


## j-lu

> Autoliikenne tulee hyydyttämään ja katkaisemaan Jätkän vetovoiman. Lopulta sinne menee 1 tai 2 linjaa. Autoliikenteelle on tehtävä jotain.


Ei autoliikenne itsessään syy ole ongelmiin, vaan se on, että Jätkäsaareen rakennetaan nukkumalähiötä, joten liikkumistarve on taattu. Jos rakennettaisiin kaupunkia, paljon pienemmällä osalla alueen asukkaista olisi tarvetta liikkua keskustaan töihin tai asioille.

----------


## petteri

> Ei autoliikenne itsessään syy ole ongelmiin, vaan se on, että Jätkäsaareen rakennetaan nukkumalähiötä, joten liikkumistarve on taattu. Jos rakennettaisiin kaupunkia, paljon pienemmällä osalla alueen asukkaista olisi tarvetta liikkua keskustaan töihin tai asioille.


Minusta Jätkäsaaren pohjoisreunalla on ihan kohtuullinen määrä työpaikkoja. Ei toimistoja vaan nykyään kannata rakentaa kovin kauas metro- tai juna-asemista, kun työntekijät kuitenkin hajaantuvat ympäri Helsingin seutua.

----------


## sebastin

Ei asukkaiden autoliikenne sinänsä ole Jätkän ongelma, sille on kyllä kapasiteettia. Ongelma on siinä kun alueella toimii autolauttoja joille juuri rakennettiin uudet kapasiteetin lisäävät laiturit, tulee Jätkän kannaksesta liian tukkoinen. Onneksi Ruoholahteen on silta, mutta länsilinkkiin mikä on melkein samaa liikennevaloa kuin kannaksen, suuri osa autoista menee, ei Espooseen.

Itse jätkään ei välttämättä tunnelia tarvita, mutta Ruoholahdesta myös katuverkosta täytyy olla autoilla pääsy keskustatunneliin.

Siltaa on hieman vaikea rakentaa Hernesaareen, että melkoinen sumppu toi Ruoho-Jätkä  :Very Happy:

----------


## hylje

Ei autolautan purkautumista saa sujuvaksi rakentamatta rantaan asti moottoritietä. Parempi vaan sietää ajoittaiset ruuhkat ja keskittyä asioihin, joita voi ylipäätään toteuttaa.

----------


## sebastin

Kyllä Keskustatunneli helpottaisi Ruoholahden liikennettä paljonkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä Keskustatunneli helpottaisi Ruoholahden liikennettä paljonkin.


Miten?

Suunniteltuun tunneliin pääsisi Länsiväylän päästä ja Marian sairaalan vierustalta. Jätkäsaaresta tullaan Ruoholahden puolelle Crusellin siltaa tai Jätkäsaarenrannan ja Mechelininkadun risteyksen kautta. Ruoholahden keskeinen katu on Itämerenkatu. Aika kauaksi jäädään keskustatunnelista.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Miten?
> 
> Suunniteltuun tunneliin pääsisi Länsiväylän päästä ja Marian sairaalan vierustalta. Jätkäsaaresta tullaan Ruoholahden puolelle Crusellin siltaa tai Jätkäsaarenrannan ja Mechelininkadun risteyksen kautta. Ruoholahden keskeinen katu on Itämerenkatu. Aika kauaksi jäädään keskustatunnelista.


Keskustatunnelin Länsiväylän pään Ruoholahteen vievä sisäänkäynti olisi helposti saavutettavissa Crusellin siltaa pitkin, sitä kautta Jätkäsaaresta olisi paljon nykyistä helpompi reitti keskustan läpi. Keskustatunneli myös parantaisi paljon Mechelininkadun sujuvuutta kun merkittävä osa Porkkalankadun ja Mechelininkadun risteyksen kääntyvästä liikenteestä siirtyisi keskustatunneliin.

----------


## Jolittn

Atlantinkadun raitiotien rakentaminen on käynnissä Länsisatamankadusta etelään päin. Kiskoja on maassa jo ainakin Saukonpaaden väliaikaisen kääntöpaikan kohdalla. Tuon radan käyttöönottoon taitaa kuitenkin mennä vielä muutema vuosi, sillä rajoittavina tekijöinä ovat ainakin Atlantinkadun silta sekä kääntösilmukat Länsiterminaalilla ja Bunkkerilla.

----------


## Makke93

> Atlantinkadun raitiotien rakentaminen on käynnissä Länsisatamankadusta etelään päin. Kiskoja on maassa jo ainakin Saukonpaaden väliaikaisen kääntöpaikan kohdalla. Tuon radan käyttöönottoon taitaa kuitenkin mennä vielä muutema vuosi, sillä rajoittavina tekijöinä ovat ainakin Atlantinkadun silta sekä kääntösilmukat Länsiterminaalilla ja Bunkkerilla.


HSL:n alustavassa toiminta- ja taloussuunnitelmassa 2020-2022 on radan liikennöinnin aloitus merkitty vuodelle 2021, siten että 9 jatketaan Länsiterminaalille, eli se kai kytketään linjaan 7 samalla tavalla kuin Linjat 3 ja 2 on Olympiaterminaalissa, kunnes silmukat alkavat valmistumaan 2022. Atlantinkadun silta on hankesuunnitelmassa merkitty valmistumaan 2020 eli käyttöönottoa rajoittava tekijä on kai Pasilan ratojen valmistuminen, kun 2/3 ei saada irti 7:sta ennen niiden valmistumista. Tai saataisiin jos yhdistettäisiinkin Linja 9 7:n sijaan kiinni linjoihin 2/3 kunnes Pasilan radat valmistuu, mutta sellainen yhden vuoden pikkujärjestely ei kai HSL:ää kiinnosta

Muutenkin kannattaisi viedä 9:n sijasta ensin linja 8 Länsiterminaaliin,  jotta yhteys metrolla länteen parantuisi. Ongelma on kai ettei haluta kolmen linjan yhdistelmää 6-8-7:sta kuten nyt 3-2-7.

----------


## 339-DF

Suunnittelutilanteet tietysti usein muuttuvat lyhyelläkin varoitusajalla. Mutta ainakin vielä pari kuukautta sitten tarkoitus oli, että Bunkkerin silmukka on valmis 2020 ja joskus ehkä vuoden 2021 alusta, tai ainakin keväällä, linjat 8 ja 9 viedään sinne, kun Atlantinkadun kiskot yhdistetään Saukonpaaden nykyisiin. 7 säilyisi toistaiseksi nykyisenä.

----------


## Makke93

> Suunnittelutilanteet tietysti usein muuttuvat lyhyelläkin varoitusajalla. Mutta ainakin vielä pari kuukautta sitten tarkoitus oli, että Bunkkerin silmukka on valmis 2020 ja joskus ehkä vuoden 2021 alusta, tai ainakin keväällä, linjat 8 ja 9 viedään sinne, kun Atlantinkadun kiskot yhdistetään Saukonpaaden nykyisiin. 7 säilyisi toistaiseksi nykyisenä.


Toukokuussa HKL:n johtokunnassa olleessa hankesuunnitelmassa, joka on uusin löytyvä tieto, ratojen poislukien silmukat rakentamisvuosiksi oli merkitty 2019 ja 2020, kun taas silmukoille vuodet oli 2022 ja 2023. Vaihtoehdot on siis jättää uusi osuus ajamatta kunnes silmukat valmistuvat tai kytkeä kaksi eri suunnista tulevaa linjaa yhteen. TTS:n perusteella ollaan tekemässä juuri jälkimmäinen, kun ainoastaan 9 jatketaan ensin 2021 Länsiterminaalille ja 8 vasta 2022 kun "Bunkkerin edustan kääntöpaikka otetaan käyttöön."

Tiedä sitten mikä estää Bunkkerin silmukan teon muun rakentamisen yhteydessä

----------


## Jolittn

Raidetyöt Jätkäsaaressa ovat jälleen käynnistyneet. Tällä hetkellä kiskoja on laskettu Atlantinkadun ja Länsisatamankadun risteykseen, lisäksi Länsisatamankadun ja Välimerenkadun risteyksessä on tehty ratatöitä. Atlantinkadulla kiskot ovat olleet jo jonkin aikaa, nyt siis edetään kohti olevaa rataa, siis Atlantinkadulta kohti Länsisatamankadun ja Välimerenkadun risteystä.

----------


## Jolittn

Jatkan yksinpuheluani: Helsingin kaupungin verkkosivujen uutisjuttu vahvistaa, että Atlantinsilta todella valmistuu ensi keväänä siten, että raitiolinja 9 alkaa kulkea Länsiterminaalille toukokuussa 2021. Bunkkerin silmukkaa joudutaan odottelemaan vuoteen 2024. Lisäksi jutussa mainitaan ainakin itseltäni vähemmälle huomiolle jäänyt tieto, että linja 6T tullaan nykyisten suunnitelmien mukaan lakkauttamaan, mitä Länsiterminaalin osalta osin paikkaa linjan 8 ulottaminen terminaalille. 

https://www.hel.fi/uutiset/fi/kaupun...atikkakaupunki

----------


## 339-DF

Kiva artikkeli. Siinä jäi kertomatta se, että Eiranrannan osuus on tarkoitus ottaa käyttöön huhtikuussa, eli 6 pitenee sinne ja 6T jää pois samalla kun Jätkäsaaressa mennään poikkeusreiteille sen ajaksi, että Atlantinsillan yli tulevat kiskot saadaan yhdistettyä Tyynenmerenkadun kiskoihin.

Noi Jätkän silmukat on murheenkryynejä, kun taloja rakennetaan jatkuvasti. Saas nähdä, onko 2024 nyt oikeasti se Bunkkerin silmukan avausajankohta vaiko eikö. Ennen kuin silmukat ovat valmiit, niin Helsinkiin tulee sitten linja "79" eli yhteinen kalustokierto, jolloin voi matkustaa vaikka rengaslinjalla Huutokonttorilta Huutokonttorille.

----------


## Jolittn

> Kiva artikkeli. Siinä jäi kertomatta se, että Eiranrannan osuus on tarkoitus ottaa käyttöön huhtikuussa, eli 6 pitenee sinne ja 6T jää pois samalla kun Jätkäsaaressa mennään poikkeusreiteille sen ajaksi, että Atlantinsillan yli tulevat kiskot saadaan yhdistettyä Tyynenmerenkadun kiskoihin.


Itse asiassa kun tarkkaan katsoi niitä karttoja, saattoi tämän kutosen reittimuutoksen huomata, 6T:stä ei toki mainittu mitään. Atlankadun, Länsisatamankadun ja Välimerenkadun risteyksissä on jo tehty vaihdetöitä, mutta en muista (tai osaa maallikon silmin arvioida), riittävätkö nämä siihen, että liikennettä ei tarvitsisi tässä päässä laittaa poikki ensi keväänä. 

Seiskan korvaaminen noiden ratatöiden ajaksi onkin mielenkiintoisempi haaste. Voisi kuvitella, että seiska ajettaisiin ysin reittiä kiskotöiden ajan, mutta mitenköhän terminaalin liikenne on tarkoitus hoitaa? Korvaavien bussien kapasiteetti voi olla tiukilla, vaikka tuskinpa kovin pitkästä katkosta on kysymys?

Ei liity Jätkän raitioteihin, mutta kutosen nykyinen kääntösilmukka ja yhteys Jätkäsaareen jäänee tarpeelliseksi varayhteydeksi?

----------


## 339-DF

> Atlankadun, Länsisatamankadun ja Välimerenkadun risteyksissä on jo tehty vaihdetöitä, mutta en muista (tai osaa maallikon silmin arvioida), riittävätkö nämä siihen, että liikennettä ei tarvitsisi tässä päässä laittaa poikki ensi keväänä.


Tuollaiset on pystytty hoitamaan yökatkoina ainakin menneinä vuosikymmeninä. Nyt en tiedä, miten pitkän katkon tuo pää sitten vaatisi. Siellä terminaalilla sen sijaan katko on ilmeisesti viikkoja. Vanhan silmukan osittaista purkua jne.




> Seiskan korvaaminen noiden ratatöiden ajaksi onkin mielenkiintoisempi haaste. Voisi kuvitella, että seiska ajettaisiin ysin reittiä kiskotöiden ajan, mutta mitenköhän terminaalin liikenne on tarkoitus hoitaa? Korvaavien bussien kapasiteetti voi olla tiukilla, vaikka tuskinpa kovin pitkästä katkosta on kysymys?


Sitä en tiedä, millainen järjestely tuonne tulee. Jos silloin on taas reilummin laivamatkustajia, niin kyllähän se palvelisi heitä parhaiten, että ajettaisiin bussilla keskustaan saakka, jottei kantamusten kanssa tarvitsisi kovasti vaihdella kulkuneuvosta toiseen. Mutta harvemmin tuollaiset asiat on painaneet vaakakupissa.




> Ei liity Jätkän raitioteihin, mutta kutosen nykyinen kääntösilmukka ja yhteys Jätkäsaareen jäänee tarpeelliseksi varayhteydeksi?


Jää kyllä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ennen kuin silmukat ovat valmiit, niin Helsinkiin tulee sitten linja "79" eli yhteinen kalustokierto, jolloin voi matkustaa vaikka rengaslinjalla Huutokonttorilta Huutokonttorille.


Onpas ketju ollut hiljainen yllättävänkin pitkään. Herätän aihetta henkiin vaikkapa sunnuntain kuvakatsauksella. Todellakin, Länsiterminaalin luona ei ole ollut silmukkaa enää reiluun vuoteen. Viimeinen silmukka oli järjestyksessä kolmas. Neljäs silmukka Jätkäsaaren tuolla laidalla tulee tosiaan olemaan Bunkkerin silmukka. Se palvelee aikanaan Atlantinkadun kautta terminaaliin jatkettavaa linjaa 8. Millainen aikataulu noilla kahdella puuttuvalla silmukalla (Bunkkeri ja Tahitinkatu) on nykytiedon mukaan?

----------


## Makke93

> Millainen aikataulu noilla kahdella puuttuvalla silmukalla (Bunkkeri ja Tahitinkatu) on nykytiedon mukaan?


Riippuu siitä onko kesäinen alustava toiminta- ja taloissuunnitelma enää nykytietoa. Siinä Tahitinkadun silmukka on aikataulutettu ensi vuodelle, kun taas Bunkkerista ei ole mitään mainintaa eli se on ilmeisesti tulossa vasta 2025 jälkeen. Tosin siinä on sanottu Rosina Heikelin puiston silmukan valmistuvan vasta 2023 ja sen arvio ehti olla tämän vuoden puolella alustavan taloussuunnitelman hallituksessa käsittelyn aikaan. Ja on ehkä tämän vuoden puolella edelleen.

Bunkkerihan on ollut osa valituskierteessä ollutta asemakaavaa, joka näyttäisi nyt olevan lainvoimainen ainakin Helsingin karttapalvelun perusteella, eli sen ei ainakaan pitäisi myöhästyä sen takia lisää.

----------

